# COMING SOON TO A STORE NEAR YOU



## Mr Impala

Well, here it is, a new magazine for you guys that are real die hard pure lowriders to appreciate and enjoy. Inside our pages you will find cars that are traditional and sit on 13's and 14's from bombs to Impalas to cadis to lincolns. We will cover a broad spectrum of what we think lowriding is truly about. We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day and wanted to do something to make lowriders around the world proud to say, "THIS IS WHAT A LOWRDING MAGAZINE should be like." Less ads, more quality pictures, no euros, no mini trucks, no suv's, just traditionals. You will be amazed by our photography and intrigued by our articles. We will bring you guys stuff that you want to see, interviews with people you want to hear from and print shows that you want to see. The time has come for a true lowrider magazine designed for LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS!

IN STORES MAY 22nd, 2006


----------



## SixFoSS

Good Luck!!


----------



## King Of Rimz

IT'S ABOUT FUCKIN' TOIME FOR A REAL MAGAZINE TO STEUP UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANYTHING I CAN HELP YOU GUYS WITH BRENT, LET ME KNOW


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## A&W

:0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 22 2006, 08:36 AM~4901137
> *IT'S ABOUT FUCKIN' TOIME FOR A REAL MAGAZINE TO STEUP UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ANYTHING I CAN HELP YOU GUYS WITH BRENT, LET ME KNOW
> *



Thanks Rod you know we are doing big things and most importantly need every riders support out there we will have great distribution and the industry is long over due for a high caliber magazine with nothing but Lowriding related advertisement and cars we have all come to consider traditionals. As we get closer to the release date we will get subscription information out for everyone. I guarentee you when this first issue drops it will raise the game to another level.


----------



## MR.IMP

---You talking about bringing back Lowridaz?? or is this a completly new mag??---


--------------------------------Either way sounds great----------------------------------




> *We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day *


-------------------Can't go wrong if this is the case, good luck homie-----------------


----------



## socios b.c. prez

What about lowrider bikes? :dunno: Im sure you know that LRM is not supporting us anymore.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Feb 22 2006, 08:41 AM~4901199
> *---You talking about bringing back Lowridaz?? or is this a completly new mag??---
> --------------------------------Either way sounds great----------------------------------
> -------------------Can't go wrong if this is the case, good luck homie-----------------
> *



completely new, photography has grown alot in 3 years the quality of digital SLR's have taken pictures to a new level. Lowridaz was a great magazine and this will top it for sure


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Nice 61. Is that you Mr. Impala? What will the name be?


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 09:41 AM~4901195
> *Thanks Rod you know we are doing big things and most importantly need every riders support out there we will have great distribution and the industry is long over due for a high caliber magazine with nothing but Lowriding related advertisement and cars we have all come to consider traditionals. As we get closer to the release date we will get subscription information out for everyone. I guarentee you when this first issue drops it will raise the game to another level.
> *


----------



## 801Rider

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: I'm ready to cancel my LRM subscription.


----------



## hotstuff5964

sounds good, i look forward to it.

sooo................ whats it called???

i hope yall plan on featuring rides and shows outside of california, unlike some magazines.


----------



## DeeLoc

Everyone in the lowrider community should support this!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2006, 08:54 AM~4901249
> *sounds good, i look forward to it.
> 
> sooo................ whats it called???
> 
> i hope yall plan on featuring rides and shows outside of california, unlike some magazines.
> 
> 
> *


we have already shot many cars outside of california from the northwest to the east coast. As we grow we will cover ALOT more but you have to remember this is a group of LOWRIDERS that are building this magazine no corporations here just us lowriders and believe me we will give you guys what you want and in return all we ask is you buy the magazine thats pretty fair right :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:57 AM~4901271
> *we have already shot many cars outside of california from the northwest to the east coast. As we grow we will cover ALOT more but you have to remember this is a group of LOWRIDERS that are building this magazine no corporations here just us lowriders and believe me we will give you guys what you want and in return all we ask is you buy the magazine thats pretty fair right  :biggrin:
> *



its a deal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 22 2006, 08:53 AM~4901241
> *Nice 61. Is that you Mr. Impala? What will the name be?
> *


no this is the world famous huey hefner (on the left) and the owner of the 61  we will have the name on here once the logo is completed we have gone through many logo ideas but want one that really stands out something that grabs you so we r back to the drawing board to redesign it


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 12:03 PM~4901318
> *
> 
> no this is the world famous huey hefner (on the left) and the owner of the 61  we will have the name on here once the logo is completed we have gone through many logo ideas but want one that really stands out something that grabs you so we r back to the drawing board to redesign it
> *


Is Huey in on it? If so...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 22 2006, 09:09 AM~4901384
> *Is Huey in on it? If so...
> :thumbsup:
> *



every one is in on it, we need every riders help in one way or another!


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 12:11 PM~4901396
> *every one is in on it, we need every riders help in one way or another!
> *


Well, I can write, I worked for a well know record label as a writer.

:biggrin:


----------



## plague

SO WILL I BE ABLE TO GET THIS OUT HERE, I KNOW YOU SAID EVERYWHERE BUT ITS NOT ALWAYS AVALIABLE. IS THERE A WEB SITE I CAN PLACE A ORDER, AND CAN YOU PUT MY CAR IN IT :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64

So this is gonna be readily available to us farm boys out in the midwest then? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

YOU KNOW IM BACKIN YA 100%


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Feb 22 2006, 09:17 AM~4901478
> *So this is gonna be readily available to us farm boys out in the midwest then? :biggrin:
> *


I think our goal is to be in about every state or close to it by the 6th issue. but if you guys cant find it once we get things situated you can subscribe which is a great idea since it will help us grow and assure you guys get the magazine on time and dont have to go looking for it


----------



## MR.IMP

> *completely new, photography has grown alot in 3 years the quality of digital SLR's have taken pictures to a new level. Lowridaz was a great magazine and this will top it for sure *



---------------------------------------Sign me up!----------------------------------------


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 12:21 PM~4901513
> *I think our goal is to be in about every state or close to it by the 6th issue. but if you guys cant find it once we got things situated you can subscribe which is a great idea since it will help us grow and assure you guys get the magazine on time and dont have to go looking for it
> *



What chain stores are you working with for distribution?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 22 2006, 09:24 AM~4901540
> *What chain stores are you working with for distribution?
> *



ALL of them LMAO if we can get this magazine in the christian book store by god were gonna do it :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 12:31 PM~4901606
> *ALL of them LMAO if we can get this magazine in the christian book store by god were gonna do it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 12:31 PM~4901606
> *ALL of them LMAO if we can get this magazine in the christian book store by god were gonna do it  :biggrin:
> *


Well, LORD willing, I hope so.

:biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

GOOD LUCK BRENT FROM ALL THE RIDERS IN THE IMPERIAL VALLEY.WE WILL SPREAD THE WORD.........


----------



## 801Rider

Will subscribers get their magazine's before the stores, or at least close to the same time???


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 22 2006, 09:40 AM~4901683
> *Will subscribers get their magazine's before the stores, or at least close to the same time???
> *


hopefully that is something i would like to happen but we need to see if we can make that happen because i think sunscribers should get it at least a few days b4 it hits the stores!!!! Because of the bulk mailing system used to ship magazines, most orders sent take about 3 weeks to arrive, about the same time it takes for the magazines to hit the stores. So the timing should be very close.


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:44 AM~4901708
> *hopefully that is something i would like to happen but we need to see if we can make that happen because i think sunscribers should get it at least a few days b4 it hits the stores!!!! Because of the bulk mailing system used to ship magazines, most orders sent take about 3 weeks to arrive, about the same time it takes for the magazines to hit the stores. So the timing should be very close.
> *


:thumbsup: That's one thing that annoys me about LRM.


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:21 AM~4901513
> *I think our goal is to be in about every state or close to it by the 6th issue. but if you guys cant find it once we get things situated you can subscribe which is a great idea since it will help us grow and assure you guys get the magazine on time and dont have to go looking for it
> *


IF I CANT GET A FEATURE ,CAN I AT LEAST GET IN THE MAILBOX SECTION IN THE BACK OF THE MAG. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 22 2006, 09:46 AM~4901726
> *:thumbsup: That's one thing that annoys me about LRM.
> *



well its not their fault really shippig a magazine 1st class mail is to much money to keep it affordable i think its sent media mail or parcel post which can take weeks i think the post office uses a donkey to deliver them :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

Brent,you know you have my support 100%!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2006, 08:43 AM~4901217
> *What about lowrider bikes?  :dunno:  Im sure you know that LRM is not supporting us anymore.
> *



Yes we are going to try to have one in every issue


----------



## Indy64

Sounds good man, keep us informed on subscription info!


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:48 AM~4901747
> *well its not their fault really shippig a magazine 1st class mail is to much money to keep it affordable i think its sent media mail or parcel post which can take weeks i think the post office uses a donkey to deliver them  :biggrin:
> *


Do what you can. If it doesn't work out, oh well. I'm just tired of LRM.


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 22 2006, 09:52 AM~4901784
> *Do what you can. If it doesn't work out, oh well. I'm just tired of LRM.
> *



trying to get the magazine in Utah might be hard them mormons are strict lmao you might wanna subscribe :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Should be a great product, cant wait for it to be out already.......

I know I have already put in my order.................


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

sweet


----------



## NIMSTER64

can't wait for the first isue.whats the mag going to cost?and subscription?just wondering so I could have my moneys ready for the sub and .good luck homie hope it takes off


----------



## hotstuff5964

it sounds yall are addressing most all the issues we have with the other mag. im getting antsy with anticipation.......

yes i said antsy, leave me alone :angry:


----------



## DuezPaid

Come on through a mini-truck in there, but only if it has wires....


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:53 AM~4901796
> *:biggrin:
> trying to get the magazine in Utah might be hard them mormons are strict lmao you might wanna subscribe  :biggrin:
> *


If we can get XXX mag's we can get yours  LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 22 2006, 10:02 AM~4901870
> *Come on through a mini-truck in there, but only if it has wires....
> *


UMMMMMMMMMMM NO


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 09:50 AM~4901770
> *Yes we are going to try to have one in every issue
> *


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 11:09 AM~4901915
> *UMMMMMMMMMMM NO
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ

Nice. :cheesy:


----------



## SW713

sign me up.....RIGHT NOW, put me on the waiting or sumthin :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: :0 HOW YOU LIKE THAT KANSAS CITY


----------



## SUPREME69

WHAT BOUT A CLASSIFIED SECTION FOR ALL THE WONDERFUL IMPALA ACCESSORIES :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

WHEN WILL WE KNOW BOUT SUBSCPRIPTIONS??


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 22 2006, 10:36 AM~4902117
> *WHEN WILL WE KNOW BOUT SUBSCPRIPTIONS??
> *



soon kinda give an exact date but we are working on it so tell all your homies cuz your gonna be seeing stuff like this real soon :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:50 AM~4901770
> *Yes we are going to try to have one in every issue
> *


Royal Image suporting yall 100% as yall can tell....


That's my BOY.... Pick up a copy and see Elmo's Fire up close and personal


----------



## Mr Impala

If you dont know you better ask somebody :0


----------



## Mr Impala

1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users


hmm wonder whos watching lol


----------



## Alizee

Congrats to you and the rest of the staff. Where do i send the check,im ready to purchase my subscription.


----------



## EX214GIRL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

Can't wait for the first issue. 

If there is anything I can contribute, let me know.

So, we'll see it in stores when? Will Tower Records and Wal-Mart carry it?


----------



## LA CURA

NICE... IM NOT SURE IF I MISSED IT, WHAT THE NAME OF THE MAG?
AND IS THIS MAG GONNA COVER THE SOUTHEAST REGION AS FAR AS EVENTS?
AND IF COMES OUT IN MAY, WHERE CAN WE LOOK TO FIND THE FIRST ISSUE, THAT WILL HAVE IT INDEFINITE?


----------



## Mr Impala

Alot of your questions will be answered soon Tower Records for sure and we are working onWalmart right now. The name will be announced soon some people know it already but as soon as the logo is finished we will post it up. We will try and cover as much as we can like any privately funded thing it takes time to grow we didnt want any BIG commercial backing that tells us HOW to make our readers happy so as we grow our coverage wil grow and yes we do have a person working with us in Miami so i think we have that region locked up. In the premier issue you will see a car from majestics in florida


----------



## Blue Demon

Best of luck Mr. Impala, the mag sounds really cool


----------



## loud1500

sounds awesome! i'll be keeping an eye out so i can get a subscription. i only buy lrm every once in a while cause it has to much junk in it and not enough quality rides.


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 12:59 PM~4902245
> *Alot of your questions will be answered soon Tower Records for sure and we are working onWalmart right now. The name will be announced soon some people know it already but as soon as the logo is finished we will post it up. We will try and cover as much as we can like any privately funded thing it takes time to grow we didnt want any BIG commercial backing that tells us HOW to make our readers happy so as we grow our coverage wil grow and yes we do have a person working with us in Miami so i think we have that region locked up. In the premier issue you will see a car from majestics in florida
> *


  COO... HOMIE. ONE LUV AND WE'LL K.I.T.


----------



## Mr Impala

we want to keep lowridng strong and need everyones support because with out you guys theres no lowriding. LIL has helped spread the word and i believe this will be the best publication for us ever


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 01:49 PM~4902196
> *1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users
> hmm wonder whos watching lol
> *



me


----------



## baghdady

:0 :0 Count me in :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 22 2006, 11:24 AM~4902420
> *:0  :0  Count me in  :cheesy:
> *


damn shipping to iraq might be hard lol


----------



## TrueOGcadi

count me in bro, is this going to be a monthly mag or more like street customs?

cant wait to see it now you got me all excited and shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 22 2006, 11:36 AM~4902502
> *count me in bro, is this going to be a monthly mag or more like street customs?
> 
> cant wait to see it now you got me all excited and shit.... :biggrin:
> *



street customs is like quarterly i think we will be MONTHLY thats right every month we will be there for you its a big step but we feel we will have the support


----------



## TrueOGcadi

cool bro, maybe it can help me kick theLRM habit...


----------



## Guest

> *Mr Impala Posted Today, 12:03 PM
> we want to keep lowridng strong and need everyones support because with out you guys theres no lowriding. LIL has helped spread the word and i believe this will be the best publication for us ever *


 you got my address. when the subscriptions are available just let me know to who and how much to make the check out for ! low riding is my life and there is just so many times i can look through my early 90's lowriders. good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

make sure to have nothing but clean rides no junk riders :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 22 2006, 11:56 AM~4902676
> *make sure to have nothing but clean rides no junk riders  :biggrin:
> *



for sure we will try and bring you guys the best everyone needs to bring their A game :biggrin: We even go to Compton :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

This concludes todays layitlow press conference ladies and gentlemen if you have any further questions please direct them in form of email to Mr. Impala :biggrin: :biggrin: 
...good shit. I wanna participate :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

good luck with it brent, you know im down to help out ANY way possible!! and you know i dont think ive EVER seen a layout of a car from NEBRASKA... hmmmm uffin:


----------



## impalabuilder.com

:0 David slew Goliath.. it's time for the LRM Giant to fall.. :biggrin: 

with enought LIL support it will happen.. I mean LRM already knows and responds to LIL. It could almost be a mass exodus/boycott from LRM if enough people switched.

Good Luck!


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Good shit, cant wait to get a subscription


----------



## OURLIFE

how much for a copy or subscript


----------



## JasonJ

Why does everyone automatically bring up LRM in any topic that has anything to do with a magazine, lol? It never fails. :burn: 

I happen to like LRM, and ALOT of people (not all) probably wouldnt be lowriding if it wasnt for LRM in some way or another. Sure, there are things in LRM that i dont care for, but for the most part, its a great magazine that does a good job promoting the lifestyle, so stop bitchin' already. :buttkick: 

That being said, im anxiously looking forward to this new mag because i know where it is coming from, i know its gonna be good. The last time B put out a magazine it quickly turned into my favorite, but shit happens and it went away, kinda like BLVD mag :uh: but for different reasons. Hopefully the lessons learned the first time around will serve to make this new one even better! Looks like there are some good people on the team so im confident it will represent well... and im glad to hear that its going to focus on the traditional style of lowriding. :thumbsup: 

If you like 2 or 3 different mags buy them, theres no law that says you have to pledge allegiance to only one magazine, lol. Were all in the same game... just be glad theres another magazine thats gonna be out there to represent for us as lowriders.


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:53 AM~4901796
> *:biggrin:
> trying to get the magazine in Utah might be hard them mormons are strict lmao you might wanna subscribe  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good! Shit,just send them my way and I'll make sure your Utah readers get their issue! Even if i have to go door to door! :thumbsup: 

Holler if you all need any help in this area!


----------



## WestsideRider

Keep us posted homie  :thumbsup: I can't wait to see all the ULTIMATE RIDERS on the front covers :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

good luck what up huey nice js


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

this mag is exactly what we need


----------



## Jay Shu

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 11:31 AM~4901103
> *Well, here it is, a new magazine for you guys that are real die hard pure lowriders to appreciate and enjoy. Inside our pages you will find cars that are traditional and sit on 13's and 14's from bombs to Impalas to cadis to lincolns. We will cover a broad spectrum of what we think lowriding is truly about. We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day and wanted to do something to make lowriders around the world proud to say, "THIS IS WHAT A LOWRDING MAGAZINE should be like." Less ads, more quality pictures, no euros, no mini trucks, no suv's, just traditionals. You will be amazed by our photography and intrigued by our articles. We will bring you guys stuff that you want to see, interviews with people you want to hear from and print shows that you want to see. The time has come for a true lowrider magazine designed for LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS!
> 
> IN STORES MAY 3rd, 2006
> *


If you ever questioned was there a God, now you have your answer, thats what the fuck is up!!! 
Where do I get my subscription???????? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 22 2006, 01:19 PM~4903133
> *Why does everyone automatically bring up LRM in any topic that has anything to do with a magazine, lol? It never fails.  :burn:
> 
> I happen to like LRM, and ALOT of people (not all) probably wouldnt be lowriding if it wasnt for LRM in some way or another. Sure, there are things in LRM that i dont care for, but for the most part, its a great magazine that does a good job promoting the lifestyle, so stop bitchin' already. :buttkick:
> 
> That being said, im anxiously looking forward to this new mag because i know where it is coming from, i know its gonna be good. The last time B put out a magazine it quickly turned into my favorite, but shit happens and it went away, kinda like BLVD mag  :uh: but for different reasons. Hopefully the lessons learned the first time around will serve to make this new one even better! Looks like there are some good people on the team so im confident it will represent well... and im glad to hear that its going to focus on the traditional style of lowriding. :thumbsup:
> 
> If you like 2 or 3 different mags buy them, theres no law that says you have to pledge allegiance to only one magazine, lol. Were all in the same game... just be glad theres another magazine thats gonna be out there to represent for us as lowriders.
> *


yup lrm isnt going anywhere support all lowrider publications I do from japan to here i buy em all


----------



## Jay Shu

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 22 2006, 04:19 PM~4903133
> *Why does everyone automatically bring up LRM in any topic that has anything to do with a magazine, lol? It never fails.  :burn:
> 
> *


Because there is no other main stream publication for us but LRM, I liked them alot too and remember when they use to bring that feeling to you when u turned the pages but I've been disgusted with the direction and have known that it was time for a new Mag on the block.


----------



## lone star

ill take one..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 09:31 AM~4901103
> *Well, here it is, a new magazine for you guys that are real die hard pure lowriders to appreciate and enjoy. Inside our pages you will find cars that are traditional and sit on 13's and 14's from bombs to Impalas to cadis to lincolns. We will cover a broad spectrum of what we think lowriding is truly about. We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day and wanted to do something to make lowriders around the world proud to say, "THIS IS WHAT A LOWRDING MAGAZINE should be like." Less ads, more quality pictures, no euros, no mini trucks, no suv's, just traditionals. You will be amazed by our photography and intrigued by our articles. We will bring you guys stuff that you want to see, interviews with people you want to hear from and print shows that you want to see. The time has come for a true lowrider magazine designed for LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS!
> 
> IN STORES MAY 3rd, 2006
> *












CANT WAIT TILL IT COMES OUT ..LIKE I TOLD BRANDON AND YOU LEEME KNOW WUTS UP...


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## johnny coconut

good, maybe you guys can have unique stuff in there, like a section for underconstruction rides, pics of what the feature cars looked like BEFORE they were finshed, show coverage where the captions match the picture, tech articles and part #'s that are based on FACT,


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 22 2006, 04:07 PM~4904446
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



whats up rich hows the 67 coming?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 22 2006, 04:20 PM~4904522
> *good, maybe you guys can have unique stuff in there, like a section for underconstruction rides, pics of what the feature cars looked like BEFORE they were finshed, show coverage where the captions match the picture, tech articles and part #'s that are based on FACT,
> *



yo mean not like this?

Bobs 64 chevy looking good in the sun


----------



## BigLinc

what kind of help u need?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 22 2006, 04:23 PM~4904550
> *what kind of help u need?
> *



Support!!!!!! Buy the magazine tell your club about it your friends family etc. Continue to build nice cars!!!!! And most of all keep it traditional :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

when will subscriptions be available? my bad if this has already been answered


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 11:21 AM~4901513
> *I think our goal is to be in about every state or close to it by the 6th issue. but if you guys cant find it once we get things situated you can subscribe which is a great idea since it will help us grow and assure you guys get the magazine on time and dont have to go looking for it
> *


cool, u got my support, post some info for subscriptions as soon as you can, I know it will be hard to find it here in Florida for a while so I'd rather be ahead and have it delivered to my door....Good luck with everything....


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

im in, fuck even if its eleven dollars an issue still better value than LRM...


----------



## NorthWest Savage

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn...just let me know where to suscribe!!!


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: DAM.....good to hear that homie! Sign me up pronto!How will you determine the feature rides? And when r u gonna b on the East coast? Holla back with ANY info!!!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

east of california any time soon?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 22 2006, 06:35 PM~4905531
> *east of california any time soon?
> *



midwest in a few months i think then we got a few other spots coming up


----------



## lowrider_620

anything in southwest kansas hit me up with a suscription price. need more pics of the lifestyle like picnics, babrbacue and crusing. keep it on the streets.


----------



## granpa

GOOD LUCK, i like the way it sounds. plus it's always nice knowing the $ is going in a real riders pocket, not some big multi-million dollar buisness uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. can't wait. keep us updated on the magazine info.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre

Sounds good I cant wait if you need a camera man in Texas check out my cousin
www.simonlopez.com


----------



## undr8ed

Best of luck Brent :thumbsup: If you need any NW help, let me know :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

any chance for a show circuit??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OrangeCounty58, *BLVD*, Round2


guess everyone is interested


----------



## BLVD

It's about time a real magazine for riders by riders came out. Congradulations Brent, I know it will be a success. If theres anything I can do to help out let me know. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete

Do the homies from the S.G.V get a discount...... :biggrin: 

Good Luck with the magazine homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CO-PILOT

ill donate my digi camara






















jp good luck


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

bump :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE

Make sure the girls are tight too :thumbsup: 

Mr.Impala you should just run for lowrider president


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 22 2006, 11:13 PM~4908017
> *Make sure the girls are tight too :thumbsup:
> 
> Mr.Impala you should just run for lowrider president
> *


will the pink support me :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird

cant wait for this mag


----------



## Sunny D-lite

good luck on the magazine homies


----------



## westsidehydros

you know we're down ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~

WHATS A SUBSCRITPTION GONNA COST


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Feb 22 2006, 08:27 PM~4906723
> *Do the homies from the S.G.V get a discount...... :biggrin:
> 
> Good Luck with the magazine homie.... :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, what he said........ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

GOOD LUCK .....FROM ALL ''GOOD TIMES'' CHAPTERS....


----------



## daLOWLOW

ya can count all the AUS RIDAZ in bro we cant wait to see a mag thats solely dedicated to traditional LOWRIDERS good luck on the mag....i also cant wait to flick thru the pages of ya genuine LOWRIDER mag and not have to worry bout lookin at FUKN wheel adverts 20 pages before i read a write up on a harley davidson lol
hope it all turns out sweet for all who are involved


----------



## BIG SHAWN79




----------



## Laid Magazine

WEBSITE COMING VERY SOON


----------



## LISTO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 22 2006, 08:19 PM~4905990
> *any chance for a show circuit??????????? :biggrin:
> *


NEXT THING YOU KNOW YOUR ASKING THEM IF THERE GETTING A SEMI TO 
ONE STEP AT A TIME ROOKIE :uh:


----------



## lifestyle4life

SE VALE !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Feb 23 2006, 08:07 AM~4909494
> *SE VALE !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Lifestyle was always down before we hope to have their support again :biggrin: A picture is worth a thousand words so all you guys right click and save this is a bad ass shot


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Good luck homie hope you can keep it going,i can't wiat to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2006, 09:01 AM~4909882
> *Good luck homie hope you can keep it going,i can't wiat to see it. :biggrin:
> *



you got that stuff we need


----------



## Mr Impala

Wonder if he will still support us :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

finally...that's fucking sweet...


----------



## Mr Impala

one more shot from the archives :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff

*MANTENIENDO LA TRADICION!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2006, 12:13 PM~4909975
> *one more shot from the archives  :biggrin:
> *



You're missing a certain 57 from that pic :biggrin:

I'll get a subscription when your ready :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 23 2006, 09:14 AM~4909992
> *MANTENIENDO LA TRADICION!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


this picture was pre 57


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2006, 01:05 PM~4910373
> *this picture was pre 57
> *



NICE


----------



## Biggy

I'll support this mag, been about 8 years since I even bought a lowrider magazine and this is def a good time to start. I bring this up to the rest of us to help support this magazine...looking good homie.


----------



## peter cruz

Just what everybody is looking for another magazine that will cover the lowriding community and our lifestyle. I would like to wish all that are involved Good Luck and this new magazine will have the support of TECHNIQUES Chapters World Wide.


----------



## M.Cruz

:tongue:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Best of Luck Brent! Cant believe I missed this topic yesterday!


----------



## Laid Magazine

COMING SOON!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 23 2006, 11:24 AM~4911055
> *Just what everybody is looking for another magazine that will cover the lowriding community and our lifestyle.  I would like to wish all that are involved Good Luck and this new magazine will have the support of TECHNIQUES Chapters World Wide.
> *



Thanks we appreciate the support from everyone we are gonna work hard to spread the magazine out from coast to coast with shows cars and articles. I know its tough for some of you guys in smaller towns being so far away from the action we hope to capture your cars and events to help lowriding grow everywhere


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2006, 01:48 PM~4911683
> *Thanks we appreciate the support from everyone we are gonna work hard to spread the magazine out from coast to coast with shows cars and articles. I know its tough for some of you guys in smaller towns being so far away from the action we hope to capture your cars and events to help lowriding grow everywhere
> *


My homies in Japan would like to buy a case when they become available.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 23 2006, 01:03 PM~4911761
> *My homies in Japan would like to buy a case when they become available.
> *



cool we are working with a few japanese people also to make it available out there so they can see what we are doing :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

you got my support..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 23 2006, 01:16 PM~4911862
> *you got my support..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats up bean you gonna be our number one reader in the nyc right :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 23 2006, 08:48 AM~4909405
> *WEBSITE COMING VERY SOON
> *


I've seen the previews for the website and I looks awesome. Very informative and user friendly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

SO WHATS ITS NAME??? :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

UMMMMMMM......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 09:11 AM~4901396
> *every one is in on it, we need every riders help in one way or another!
> *


I'M DOWN HOMIE!!!!!!! HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

whos taking the pics out this way homie?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Nobody in Chicago taking pics for us yet but we will be out that way in April to do a few shoots.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 23 2006, 05:09 PM~4912321
> *Nobody in Chicago taking pics for us yet but we will be out that way in April to do a few shoots.
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  let us know


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 23 2006, 02:06 PM~4912290
> *I'M DOWN HOMIE!!!!!!!  HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



nice picture


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 09:50 AM~4901770
> *Yes we are going to try to have one in every issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this Pic! You know you have our support!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Put the shit out already. FUCK I FEEL LIKE A CRACKHEAD


----------



## Mr Impala

we got love for florida too


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I know that car


----------



## Laid Magazine

Man, you've got great eye site


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 12:11 PM~4901396
> *every one is in on it, we need every riders help in one way or another!
> *


so brent you gonna have distribution in the midwest like say ohio lol :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

Sounds like a good start, it sounds like you have the full support of the layitlow community. Can't wait to see it.....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 12:21 PM~4901513
> *I think our goal is to be in about every state or close to it by the 6th issue. but if you guys cant find it once we get things situated you can subscribe which is a great idea since it will help us grow and assure you guys get the magazine on time and dont have to go looking for it
> *


ok i post my last post before i saw this you got my support brent.


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 23 2006, 04:27 PM~4913609
> *ok i post my last post before i saw this you got my support brent.
> *


its mad max the man with the 3 super duties and one of the baddest trunks in the midwest :biggrin: Shit I even have the picture saved :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

CANT WAIT TO BE A PART OF THIS- ITS GONNA BE LIKE LRM AGAIN BUT BETTER- BACK WHEN IT IT WAS PRIVATELY OWNED!!!!!

I GOT THE PHOTO EQUIPMENT READY FOR THE NW!!! :biggrin: 

ALL BUT A 3 WALL SYC


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2006, 07:29 PM~4913634
> *:biggrin:
> 
> its mad max the man with the 3 super duties and one of the baddest trunks in the midwest  :biggrin: Shit I even have the picture saved  :biggrin:
> *


awwwwww i feel special now homie does this mean i get to be your first feature from ohio hahahahahaha.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 23 2006, 04:46 PM~4913825
> *awwwwww i feel special now homie does this mean i get to be your first feature from ohio hahahahahaha.
> *



maybe


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2006, 07:47 PM~4913842
> *maybe
> *


OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH man i need to call brian and brag lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 23 2006, 04:48 PM~4913853
> *OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH man i need to call brian and brag lol  :biggrin:
> *


hes first in texas :biggrin:


----------



## CO-PILOT

what bout iowa


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2006, 09:22 PM~4914628
> *hes first in texas  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

Dam I just found this topic. I cant wait, Im gonna subscribe to this one. You know theres gotta be some lows from Oklahoma and Individuals C.C. in the mag. I know someone that does photos for Street Customs, I gotta let him know about the magazine. Keep us updated Brent!


----------



## Rollinaround

hell ya.............you got my support!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 23 2006, 08:19 PM~4915545
> *Dam I just found this topic. I cant wait, Im gonna subscribe to this one. You know theres gotta be some lows from Oklahoma and Individuals C.C. in the mag. I know someone that does photos for Street Customs, I gotta let him know about the magazine. Keep us updated Brent!
> *



yeah we will try and get out that way this year also we want to go everywhere!!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Our April Schedule


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 23 2006, 09:04 PM~4915909
> *Our April Schedule
> *


nice brent   good luck with it


----------



## 64SUP

HOPE TO GET ONE IN THE MIL TOWN


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 23 2006, 09:04 PM~4915909
> *Our April Schedule
> *



damn were gonna miss the upper east side we gotta hit new jersey :biggrin:


----------



## bounce13

CONGRADS ON THE MAGAZINE! ITS ABOUT TIME WE HAVE A MAG THAT DOSENT SHOW CRAP THAT MOST LOWRIDER PEOPLE DONT WANT TO SEE. CLASSIFED C.C. HAS GOT YOUR BACK! JUST TO LET YOU KNOW WE ARE HAVING A SHOW ON MARCH 26 AT THE SANTA FE DAM IN IRWINDALE, YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND PROMOTE YOUR MAGAZINE. WE ARE EXPECTING A BIG CROWD SO YOU SHOULD GET A GOOD RESPONSE. LET ME KNOW


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Feb 23 2006, 09:46 PM~4916270
> *CONGRADS ON THE MAGAZINE! ITS ABOUT TIME WE HAVE A MAG THAT DOSENT SHOW CRAP THAT MOST LOWRIDER PEOPLE DONT WANT TO SEE. CLASSIFED C.C. HAS GOT YOUR BACK! JUST TO LET YOU KNOW WE ARE HAVING A SHOW ON MARCH 26 AT THE SANTA FE DAM IN IRWINDALE, YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND PROMOTE YOUR MAGAZINE. WE ARE EXPECTING A BIG CROWD SO YOU SHOULD GET A GOOD RESPONSE. LET ME KNOW
> *



We will be there for sure


----------



## 64SUP

HOW DO I GET A COPY?????????????????????????


----------



## Stickz

Individuals C.C.-Oklahoma Chapter
8th Aunnal Unity Picnic
July 16th, 2006
Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## low1

hey mr impala and colegues, good luck with the magazine i cant wait to see it, i really cant, ill be subscribing for sure! just two questions, are there posters? and is this a porno or are you actually gonna put cars in the mag or only shots of the girls...

anyway i cant wait, good luck from the big NZ!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 23 2006, 10:06 PM~4916464
> *hey mr impala and colegues, good luck with the magazine i cant wait to see it, i really cant, ill be subscribing for sure! just two questions, are there posters? and is this a porno or are you actually gonna put cars in the mag or only shots of the girls...
> 
> anyway i cant wait, good luck from the big NZ!
> *


Mostly cars I cant post the pictures of the cars that would defeat the purpose of having a magazine I assure you the cars in our magazine will be doing the talking


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2006, 11:11 PM~4916495
> *Mostly cars I cant post the pictures of the cars that would defeat the purpose of having a magazine I assure you the cars in our magazine will be doing the talking
> *


CAN I SUBSCRIBE?


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 24 2006, 07:11 PM~4916495
> *Mostly cars I cant post the pictures of the cars that would defeat the purpose of having a magazine I assure you the cars in our magazine will be doing the talking
> *


yea true good point, why didnt i think about that :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 24 2006, 12:04 AM~4915909
> *Our April Schedule
> *



YOU'RE MISSING SOUTHERN ONTARIO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
]


----------



## Volv_lo

And this car may be finished by this summer :0


----------



## jevonniespapi

Ill take a subscription! cant stand LRM anymore! What happened to BLVD mag anyways?


----------



## scooby

Keep It Real


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 24 2006, 08:38 AM~4918670
> *Keep It Real
> *



For Sure


----------



## Laid Magazine

Next month, photoshoots in California, Illinois and again in Florida. 

First 3 issues are complete, working on #4 and #5 right now.

Thanks to everyone for their support!!

In stores, May 3rd


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 24 2006, 12:49 PM~4920003
> *Next month, photoshoots in California, Illinois and again in Florida.
> 
> First 3 issues are complete, working on #4 and #5 right now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support!!
> 
> In stores, May 3rd
> *


i know you two got at least 4 copies for me and my boy.....


----------



## 1938_MASTER

good luck on the mag.... :thumbsup: 
will there be a least 1 or 2  bombs featured in every mag??


----------



## Laid Magazine

Trying to keep at least one bomb in each issue.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME

:worship: :worship: CANT WAIT LOOKING FORWARD 2 IT :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Same here and you got all the backing and support from us in the STEEL CITY.

aside from subscribing - if we can lend a hand in any other way get in touch with me.


----------



## Laid Magazine

Dressed2Impress


i know you two got at least 4 copies for me and my boy.....
__________________________________________________________________________













Come on Robert, you know I got ya bro!


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: These guys had our backs :biggrin: and we are sure they will again


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

LOVE IT !!!!!!!!


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 24 2006, 01:13 PM~4920423
> *Trying to keep at least one bomb in each issue.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 24 2006, 12:42 AM~4916239
> *damn were gonna miss the upper east side we gotta hit new jersey  :biggrin:
> *



you know it. call me when you get here.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin:  
i am getting excited from all the hype.
good luck!!


----------



## scooby

Hey just dont forget about your hometown right here in L.C., when your rich & famous 

Support Your Local


----------



## Laid Magazine

:uh:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

:0 ADS LIKE YOU NEVER SEEN BEFORE


----------



## Laid Magazine

scooby	Posted Today, 08:57 PM

Hey just dont forget about your hometown right here in L.C., when your rich & famous 

Support Your Local
_________________________________________________________________







WTF do you think I've been doing? You post this, and before, you post to keep it real. WTF is that all about? When have I not kept it real? I offer to shoot your ride then you call me out? Whatever man.....



:uh:


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 24 2006, 10:47 PM~4924024
> *scooby	Posted Today, 08:57 PM
> 
> Hey just dont forget about your hometown right here in L.C., when your rich & famous
> 
> Support Your Local
> _________________________________________________________________
> WTF  do you think I've been doing? You post this, and before, you post to keep it real. WTF is that all about? When have I not kept it real? I offer to shoot your ride then you call me out? Whatever man.....
> :uh:
> *


DON'T FORGET US LITTLE COMPANIES,,,,,,,,


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 25 2006, 12:47 AM~4924024
> *scooby	Posted Today, 08:57 PM
> 
> Hey just dont forget about your hometown right here in L.C., when your rich & famous
> 
> Support Your Local
> _________________________________________________________________
> WTF  do you think I've been doing? You post this, and before, you post to keep it real. WTF is that all about? When have I not kept it real? I offer to shoot your ride then you call me out? Whatever man.....
> :uh:
> *



Bigger fish to catch man , dont sweat it.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 25 2006, 12:51 AM~4924049
> *Bigger fish to catch man , dont sweat it.
> *


what up bro ? :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 25 2006, 12:52 AM~4924058
> *what up bro ? :biggrin:
> *


What up pimp. :biggrin: trust me, the midwest is going to get alot of love from this mag.


----------



## Laid Magazine




----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 25 2006, 12:54 AM~4924075
> *What up pimp.  :biggrin:  trust me, the midwest is going to get alot of love from this mag.
> *


hells yeah bro thats what i love to hear. :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

You know, it's a fuckin' trip how people can tell me not to forget about the little man before I even release a fuckin' magazine.


----------



## scooby

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 24 2006, 10:47 PM~4924024
> *scooby	Posted Today, 08:57 PM
> 
> Hey just dont forget about your hometown right here in L.C., when your rich & famous
> 
> Support Your Local
> _________________________________________________________________
> WTF  do you think I've been doing? You post this, and before, you post to keep it real. WTF is that all about? When have I not kept it real? I offer to shoot your ride then you call me out? Whatever man.....
> :uh:
> *


 What I meant was I hope the local riders here get some recognition dont forget us little guys. I was honored you asked me for a shoot and still am Ive been busy getting the car ready. And by "keep it Real" I mean its cool to see a mag without all the big wheel ads etc. I have every copy you ever put out including the hard to find premeir issue, and in the future hope to never miss an issue.  one time I tore out 96 pages of wasted paper and sent it back to lowrider mag and asked them to please recycle it.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

what bout the east coast especially us in the carolinas


----------



## Laid Magazine

South Carolina next month!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 24 2006, 10:08 PM~4924191
> *South Carolina next month!
> *



 Wonder whats out there :0


----------



## Laid Magazine




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 25 2006, 01:05 AM~4924167
> *You know, it's a fuckin' trip how people can tell me not to forget about the little man before I even release a fuckin' magazine.
> *



maybe cause your so dam tall, everyone else is little?/ :uh:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2006, 01:10 AM~4924203
> * Wonder whats out there  :0
> *


not ogcaddy, Jason?? :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

That's a nice Avi Jayson


----------



## dannysnty

good luck i have read your treads in diffrent forms,and by the cars you have build you know about lowriding,lowrider used to be the number one mag TWO ME until the 95 and up,i hope you can really can bring this mag,to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 25 2006, 01:29 AM~4924261
> *That's a nice Avi Jayson
> *



Thanks, I got it from this guy who had just came off a crab fishing boat.. :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Yep!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 25 2006, 01:39 AM~4924320
> *Thanks, I got it from this guy who had just came off a crab fishing boat.. :biggrin:
> *


What up Jay! You gonna be in Phoenix next weekend?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2006, 05:05 PM~4909913
> *you got that stuff we need
> *


Gettin it done right now bro.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 25 2006, 01:57 AM~4924431
> *What up Jay! You gonna be in Phoenix next weekend?
> *


no  Really wanted to , but just didnt work out. how you been?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Hey Jayson,

Maybe I'm tall enough to fit a pair of custom made Air Force Ones  


By the way, size 13!


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 25 2006, 02:02 AM~4924454
> *Hey Jayson,
> 
> Maybe I'm tall enough to fit a pair of custom made Air Force Ones
> By the way, size 13!
> *


13!!! I could use that as a fishing boat.... 

Man I got you fitted for your next trip to Florida  


Hummm maybe a custom pair to give away to a lucky suscriber....


----------



## Laid Magazine

:0


----------



## truucha

DAMN IT'S 2:15 AM OVER HERE,,,,,,, GO TO SLEEP JAYSON :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Feb 25 2006, 02:16 AM~4924518
> *DAMN IT'S 2:15 AM OVER HERE,,,,,,, GO TO SLEEP JAYSON  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 25 2006, 02:22 AM~4924545
> *NOPE
> *



WORK DON'T SLEEP, RIGHT DIRTY..  


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## truucha

SHIT IT FELLS LIKE 10 PM,,, I'AM STILL ON L.A TIME


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Feb 22 2006, 12:24 PM~4902420-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  Count me in  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 12:34 PM~4902488
> *damn shipping to iraq might be hard lol
> *



:cheesy: But its possible :biggrin: :biggrin: I will help to distribute to all the american forces  

Nothing but love for you guys. Do what you do. We support you


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 25 2006, 06:21 AM~4925102
> *:cheesy:  But its possible  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I will help to distribute to all the american forces
> 
> Nothing but love for you guys. Do what you do. We support you
> *


----------



## Dylante63

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 25 2006, 12:02 AM~4924454
> *Hey Jayson,
> 
> Maybe I'm tall enough to fit a pair of custom made Air Force Ones
> By the way, size 13!
> *


damn you tower over me and im a 12 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Feb 25 2006, 10:19 AM~4925924
> *damn you tower over me and im a 12  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LacTre

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 06:26 PM~4904570
> *Support!!!!!! Buy the magazine tell your club about it your friends family etc. Continue to build nice cars!!!!! And most of all keep it traditional  :biggrin:
> *



This means no buckets! Good Luck Brent.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

shit i am in full support of this 
i am gonna be glad to say good buy to big ass rims ads and say whats up to some clene ass cars and a good magizine for the true lovers of our lifestyle.
let us know when subscriptions are ready
Tony


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2006, 05:33 PM~4927446
> *:biggrin:
> *




damn thats an old pic :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 23 2006, 10:04 PM~4915909
> *Our April Schedule
> *


looks like your coming to my side of colorado :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 25 2006, 12:02 AM~4924454
> *Hey Jayson,
> 
> Maybe I'm tall enough to fit a pair of custom made Air Force Ones
> By the way, size 13!
> *



make that 2 pairs maybe a 13 1/2 or a 14.....

ill be waiting for the issues...


----------



## Laid Magazine

Damn, Jayson's gonna be busy building all them shoes.


----------



## smiley_62

Good luck with it.... and most definately we will buy em


----------



## low63

It's good to see someone doing something good for our movement,good quality
pic's, nice rides...It takes alot of hard work to build quality rides, just like it may take to build a mag...it's good to see someone doing something positive to bring positive to something that has alot of stereotype.Hope the best for this new mag I'm pretty sure ur gonna receive alot of support.We "GROUPE C.C" are looking foward to this new mag and have our full support :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

low63	Posted Yesterday, 11:21 PM
It's good to see someone doing something good for our movement,good quality
pic's, nice rides...It takes alot of hard work to build quality rides, just like it may take to build a mag...it's good to see someone doing something positive to bring positive to something that has alot of stereotype.Hope the best for this new mag I'm pretty sure ur gonna receive alot of support.We "GROUPE C.C" are looking foward to this new mag and have our full support thumbsup: 
______________________________________________________________________




















Well, we do understand what it takes to build a quality ride and that's why we are doing our best to feature these rides in the best way possible! We all deserve a qualiitiy feature and that's where we come into play. Though small in the beginning, we plan on being the magazine that brings the lowrider community the real on what's happening on the streets and at your local events. The lowrider industry is stronger then ever with rides that are being built on a whole new level. The world needs to see our progress and the heart that goes into this incredible lifestyle. We will do our best to keep it as real as we possibly can! From outstanding rides to the people who build them, this magazine was put together by individuals that care about keeping the traditional lifestyle on that next level!

Thanks for all of the support!!


----------



## 187LUXURY

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Can`t wait


----------



## Mr Impala

Serious thought goes into every photo taken :biggrin:


----------



## low63

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I'M READY TO SUBSCRIBE!!!!!!!!!! JUST LET ME KNOW HOW & WHEN BRO......PAULY


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 26 2006, 03:05 AM~4929921
> *Serious thought goes into every fishing trip taken  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: must be wondering how many king crabs he is going to catch on the northwestern. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 26 2006, 10:24 AM~4930593
> *:uh: must be wondering how many king crabs he is going to catch on the northwestern. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:41 AM~4901195
> *Thanks Rod you know we are doing big things and most importantly need every riders support out there we will have great distribution and the industry is long over due for a high caliber magazine with nothing but Lowriding related advertisement and cars we have all come to consider traditionals. As we get closer to the release date we will get subscription information out for everyone. I guarentee you when this first issue drops it will raise the game to another level.
> *



i'll be waiting, and you can count me in :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

Is this Albuquerque?


----------



## DuezPaid

Be a good time to get some shots of my Mini-Truck.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 26 2006, 09:41 AM~4931021
> *Be a good time to get some shots of my Mini-Truck.
> *



ummm http://www.minitruckinweb.com/


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 26 2006, 12:41 PM~4931021
> *Be a good time to get some shots of my Mini-Truck.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuezPaid

Your not gonna have traditionals with big rims either though right?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 26 2006, 09:46 AM~4931053
> *Your not gonna have traditionals with big rims either though right?
> *



nope


----------



## Laid Magazine

DuezPaid	Posted Today, 10:46 AM

Your not gonna have traditionals with big rims either though right?
___________________________________________________________________________










If it has big rims then it's not a Traditional


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 26 2006, 09:49 AM~4931069
> *DuezPaid	Posted Today, 10:46 AM
> 
> Your not gonna have traditionals with big rims either though right?
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> If it has big rims then it's not a Traditional
> *



look who is awake :biggrin: real riders doing a real magazine for us everyone involved in the magazine has traditional lowriders from 59's to 69's rag cadiS 2dr cadis etc etc :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 26 2006, 10:52 AM~4931090
> *look who is awake  :biggrin: real riders doing a real magazine for us everyone involved in the magazine has traditional lowriders from 59's to 69's rag cadiS 2dr cadis etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Can someone email me additional photos of this car? This what I hope my car will look like when it's completed.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 23 2006, 10:04 PM~4915909
> *Our April Schedule
> *


Steel Resrerves will be cold and waiting.


----------



## Laid Magazine

:uh:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

real riders all over i know this guy is gonna subscribe :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

big pimping right here :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

thanks brent i wanted to be anonymuos but that's a cool picture anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

He's been trying to hide from those two chics for a long time, now he's been exposed, lol.


----------



## crown town baller

Thanks brent I wanted to be anonymous but that's cool nice picture anyways


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 26 2006, 01:09 PM~4931938
> *big pimping right here  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 26 2006, 10:49 AM~4931069
> *DuezPaid	Posted Today, 10:46 AM
> 
> Your not gonna have traditionals with big rims either though right?
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> If it has big rims then it's not a Traditional
> *


big rims need love too :biggrin: j/p , hmmm


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Feb 26 2006, 12:14 PM~4931964
> *thanks brent i wanted to be anonymuos but that's a cool picture anyways :biggrin:
> *



no problem :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

all I've been hearing about is traditonal Impalas and Caddies and shit..what those big body Ford LTD's and Lincolns? :biggrin: I know you guys will have support in Oklahoma.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 26 2006, 03:01 PM~4932626
> *all I've been hearing about is traditonal Impalas and Caddies and shit..what those big body Ford LTD's and Lincolns? :biggrin: I know you guys will have support in Oklahoma.. :thumbsup:
> *



for sure man even if they do have lake placid murals on them :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 26 2006, 06:08 PM~4932670
> *for sure man even if they do have lake placid murals on them  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: You'll have support over here in AZ


----------



## Stickz

Thats right Spanky!


----------



## Mr Impala

for all those that have hit me up about advertising lets get the artwork together and get these ads done. And remember we are only having lowrider related ads in the magazine


----------



## impalachris

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heavyroller_78

i was just chillin with the boys from uce lima ohio chapter today and they put me up on the mag id like a subscription send me the info when they are ready


----------



## mrchevy59

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59




----------



## Mr Impala

el co looks sick man


----------



## Dylante63

nice pics


----------



## Laid Magazine

Hey Dylan, thanks for all of your help!!


----------



## mrchevy59

THX HOMIE


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 06:26 PM~4904570
> *Support!!!!!! Buy the magazine tell your club about it your friends family etc. Continue to build nice cars!!!!! And most of all keep it traditional  :biggrin:
> *


Brent, I'm definetly with that!! I can't wait. Just please, please don't do us like other previous publications that either keep loosing your mailing address, or can only be found in like to 7-11's across the country  . :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 26 2006, 10:25 PM~4934642
> *for all those that have hit me up about advertising lets get the artwork together and get these ads done. And remember we are only having lowrider related ads in the magazine
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 26 2006, 10:38 PM~4935407
> *Brent, I'm definetly with that!! I can't wait. Just please, please don't do us like other previous publications that either keep loosing your mailing address, or can only be found in like to 7-11's across the country   . :thumbsup:
> *



sup francisco dont trip it will be in alot of stores hope vegas has our backs :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2006, 12:43 AM~4935429
> *sup francisco dont trip it will be in alot of stores hope vegas has our backs  :biggrin:
> *


I'll do everything I can to pass the word here.....can't wait to see that '64 rag and a '59 from down south :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 26 2006, 10:55 PM~4935468
> *I'll do everything I can to pass the word here.....can't wait to see that '64 rag and a '59 from down south  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## crown town baller

be on the look out[attachmentid=479619] for this 69 in this magazine it's off the hook


----------



## Coast One

:thumbsup: CANT WAIT!


----------



## Mr Impala

i think these guys got our backs too :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

cant wait should be a great magazine even if brent is involved :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox

HAVE WE DESIDED ON A MAGAZINE NAME?


MUCH RESPECT TO THE STAFF.. LOOKS GOOD

BUST A DICK ON THE OTHER MAGAZINES OUT THERE..


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah we have the name just waiting for the logo should be soon :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2006, 05:54 PM~4940105
> *yeah we have the name just waiting for the logo should be soon  :biggrin:
> *


sup Brent....hmmmm...I'll have to order a hat or shirt from you guys....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2006, 04:28 PM~4940381
> *sup Brent....hmmmm...I'll have to order a hat or shirt from you guys....
> *


we gonna need some big ones for all us fat guys :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2006, 08:19 PM~4941202
> *we gonna need some big ones for all us fat guys  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not fat...I'm ummmm fluffy...hehehehehe.....fat is unhealthy...I can still run at least 10 feet...


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 26 2006, 11:27 PM~4935350
> *Hey Dylan, thanks for all of your help!!
> *


No problem man... glad I can!! :biggrin:


----------



## destinyrider

it would be nice if yuou guys have an under construction page where people can show what the have sittingin the garage frames custom fabrication etc :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## low1

and it would be cool to maybe have a few pages of the magazine set aside for international lowriders outside of the USA. like Europe, Austrailia, New Zealand, South Africa etc. im sure alot of people would like to see that... just a thought :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2006, 06:33 PM~4941327
> *I'm not fat...I'm ummmm fluffy...hehehehehe.....fat is unhealthy...I can still run at least 10 feet...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Laid Magazine

low1	Posted Yesterday, 11:08 PM

and it would be cool to maybe have a few pages of the magazine set aside for international lowriders outside of the USA. like Europe, Austrailia, New Zealand, South Africa etc. im sure alot of people would like to see that... just a thought :biggrin: 
____________________________________________________________________













That's been in the works for the last 3 months


----------



## Mr Impala

He has our back :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

That dudes large and in charge


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 27 2006, 11:18 PM~4943034
> *That dudes large and in charge
> *



did you notice his bling bling on the wrist thats a LARGE ass watch :biggrin:


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 28 2006, 08:13 PM~4943008
> *low1	Posted Yesterday, 11:08 PM
> 
> and it would be cool to maybe have a few pages of the magazine set aside for international lowriders outside of the USA. like Europe, Austrailia, New Zealand, South Africa etc. im sure alot of people would like to see that... just a thought :biggrin:
> ____________________________________________________________________
> That's been in the works for the last 3 months
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  if you need any info, pics etc from New Zealand pm me and ill do my best to help you out. my dad is also a professional photographer if you ever needed one down here!


also, will you guys let people subscribe internationally?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 28 2006, 12:17 AM~4943026
> *He has our back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LARGE... What a trip, I still remember cruising the grove and getting drunk off of this 









Those were the days lol. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2006, 06:33 PM~4941327
> *I'm not fat...I'm ummmm fluffy...hehehehehe.....fat is unhealthy...I can still run at least 10 feet...
> *


picochu(sp)!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I GOT YOUR BACK WITH SOME NEW CLOWN PANTS TO BOOT!!!!!!!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Looks like one of my old 64's


----------



## Dressed2Impress

and of course you all know Royal Image has your back as well from So. Cal all the way up the westcoast thru the NW and Canada....


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 28 2006, 03:01 AM~4943582
> *LARGE... What a trip, I still remember cruising the grove and getting drunk off of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the days lol. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn, CISCO, thats old school :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

bump


----------



## Dressed2Impress

t
t
t


----------



## Laid Magazine

Looks good John!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 28 2006, 11:54 PM~4951003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we will be seeing you soon homie


----------



## Mr Impala

If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item


----------



## Boy.HighClass

nice where do i sign up for my subscription


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 1 2006, 01:06 AM~4951322
> *nice where do i sign up for my subscription
> *



soon we wwill have all of that information just waiting on a couple things and then its on


----------



## Boy.HighClass

hell yeah i got my pen and pad


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 1 2006, 01:14 AM~4951344
> *hell yeah i got my pen and pad
> *


all info will be posted here asap so stay tuned


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 12:06 AM~4951072
> *
> 
> we will be seeing you soon homie
> *


LOOKS LIKE MY TREY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## granpa

that tre is a perfect car to feature, big props to icecold for a bad ass car, clean inside and out :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Definitely can't wait for this mag to hit the streets.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 1 2006, 01:37 PM~4954680
> *Definitely can't wait for this mag to hit the streets.
> *


i talked to you awhile back i havent forgot you


----------



## Mr Impala

one month from today and we are going to print 2 months from today and they will be heading for the newsstands lets do this big guys keep lowriding strong this is what everyone has asked for now we are giving it to you and let me tell you guys this isnt a small investment its a HUGE investment but we feel confident if "we build it they will come" (sorry i always liked that saying from field of dreams) so far the support has been over whelming and we need to continue that to make it a success. We will be the only other MONTHLY publication for lowriding aside from lrm the other ones are bi monthly and street customs is quarterly. We thought about going that route but we know we can do it. Sorry im kinda excited about this I love lowriding and now i have a chance to be a part of something to better lowriding and i am taking this very seriously.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 03:29 PM~4955456
> *i talked to you awhile back i havent forgot you
> *


 :thumbsup: If you guys need any printing advice let me know, it's what I do. I work on periodical mailings too.


----------



## Rascal King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 1 2006, 03:51 PM~4955565
> *:thumbsup: If you guys need any printing advice let me know, it's what I do.  I work on periodical mailings too.
> *



i heard you made a snuff magazine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mosca

Good luck with magazine, you have my support. where can i sign up. Hope it makes it out to Illinois. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

IF YOU MAKE A GREAT MAGAZINE WITH ONLY LO LO'S *( WE ALL WILL BUY)* :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 04:00 AM~4951313
> *If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item
> *


hEY..SOME PEOPLE NEED THE BAIL BONDS


----------



## lowdeville

You gonna send us some issues up here in Canada?I will suscribe if I have to,sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

:biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

i will be lookin for this when it comes out... and i will be in touch with you Mr. Impala


----------



## BLVD

MUCH RESPECT Brent, keep doing the damn thing homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

I will buy more than one.


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 04:35 PM~4955484
> *one month from today and we are going to print 2 months from today and they will be heading for the newsstands lets do this big guys keep lowriding strong this is what everyone has asked for now we are giving it to you and let me tell you guys this isnt a small investment its a HUGE investment but we feel confident if "we build it they will come" (sorry i always liked that saying from field of dreams) so far the support has been over whelming and we need to continue that to make it a success. We will be the only other MONTHLY publication for lowriding aside from lrm the other ones are bi monthly and street customs is quarterly. We thought about going that route but we know we can do it. Sorry im kinda excited about this I love lowriding and now i have a chance to be a part of something to better lowriding and i am taking this very seriously.
> *


GOOD LUCK !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Mar 1 2006, 03:28 PM~4954139
> *that tre is a perfect car to feature, big props to icecold for a bad ass car, clean inside and out  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanx Grampa. How is going? :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 03:06 AM~4951072
> *
> 
> we will be seeing you soon homie
> *


Fo sure. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

YOUR TIMING IS PERFECT FOR YOUR VENTURE- U GOT ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE BACKIN YOU- I KNOW BRANDON DEDICATED AS HELL- BOW TIE INVOLVED 2? DAMN U CANT LOSE ON THIS ONE.

OH YA- BRANDON YOU BETTER MAKE MY AD EXTRA NICE!!!


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 1 2006, 05:23 PM~4955767
> *IF YOU MAKE A GREAT MAGAZINE WITH ONLY LO LO'S AND MINI TRUCKS( WE ALL WILL BUY) :biggrin:
> *


----------



## showandgo

well i know its going to be more of a traditional lowriding magazine not too sure about the mini trucks


----------



## Laid Magazine

RIDERCHRONICLES	Posted Today, 10:21 PM
YOUR TIMING IS PERFECT FOR YOUR VENTURE- U GOT ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE BACKIN YOU- I KNOW BRANDON DEDICATED AS HELL- BOW TIE INVOLVED 2? DAMN U CANT LOSE ON THIS ONE.

OH YA- BRANDON YOU BETTER MAKE MY AD EXTRA NICE!!!  
____________________________________________________________________________
















:uh: You can't design your own ad?


----------



## showandgo

hey i cant either


----------



## Laid Magazine

lol :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

cant wait for this new magazine. its going to be great


----------



## Laid Magazine

THANKS BRO!!! GIVING IT ALL WE GOT THIS TIME


----------



## showandgo

you know you got help over here in the midwest


----------



## Laid Magazine

I hope to visit someday soon.


----------



## showandgo

may 28th would be good majestics picnic in detroit


----------



## Laid Magazine

I'M THERE!  

Then we can do that shop thing we talked about.


----------



## showandgo

no problem, my sister is on board i will have you talk to her when you are ready and then we will see whats up


----------



## Laid Magazine




----------



## showandgo

alright goodnight and i will talk to you later. thanks homie


----------



## Laid Magazine

See you in May.


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 1 2006, 10:34 PM~4957591
> *THANKS BRO!!! GIVING IT ALL WE GOT THIS TIME
> *



hey i have some more cars for ur shoot...


----------



## Laid Magazine

I'll be out there soon Huey. Let me know man.


----------



## daLOWLOW

this is some pretty exciting stuff....cant wait!!!


----------



## clhydraulics

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV




----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

keep it up boyz


----------



## oldskool 67

:biggrin: Can't wait for a the new magazine.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

me either sounds like a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

OrangeCounty58 Posted Today, 02:31 PM

me either sounds like a good thing :biggrin: 
________________________________________________________________________























Should be a good thing with lot's of help from fanatical, factual, and highly extraordinary writers like yourself :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 2 2006, 05:13 PM~4962757
> *OrangeCounty58              Posted Today, 02:31 PM
> 
> me either sounds like a good thing :biggrin:
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Should be a good thing with lot's of help from fanatical, factual, and highly extraordinary writers like yourself  :0
> *


we're just relaying their story


----------



## Laid Magazine

Yep! A lot of great people with some very interesting stories  

Thanks to everyone involved! :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 2 2006, 08:15 PM~4963815
> *Yep! A lot of great people with some very interesting stories
> 
> Thanks to everyone involved!  :thumbsup:
> *



I'm really looking forward to reading the interesting stories.


----------



## BIRDYLUV

HELL YEAH. ILL BUY A SUBSCRIPTION


----------



## Laid Magazine

mxcn_roc
Posted Today, 08:19 PM

I'm really looking forward to reading the interesting stories.
________________________________________________________________________


















I sent a package out to Scottsdale today


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 2 2006, 08:29 PM~4963925
> *mxcn_roc
> Posted Today, 08:19 PM
> 
> I'm really looking forward to reading the interesting stories.
> ________________________________________________________________________
> I sent a package out to Scottsdale today
> *


 :thumbsup: Hopefully something gets here for the weekend.


----------



## Laid Magazine

Sorry bro, they said Monday.


----------



## A&W

you know the *BIG OC* gots your back! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Mar 2 2006, 10:49 PM~4965624
> *you know the BIG OC  gots your back! :cheesy:
> *



yeah we will be hooking up soon for some shots 76 a couple nice montes a couple rags :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

ttt


----------



## crown town baller

TLM crew is going to miami to do some more shoots over there and will be in Tampa to check out what they got out there


----------



## BLVD

TLM


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 3 2006, 07:33 PM~4971267
> *TLM
> *



the lowrider movement??


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 1 2006, 11:48 PM~4958073
> *I'll be out there soon Huey. Let me know man.
> *



fo sho give a call ...


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

T
T
T


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jokker65

will it be available in Illinois?


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Laid Magazine

Jokker65 Posted Yesterday, 08:43 PM

will it be available in Illinois?
_________________________________________________________________________







The new magazine will be in Illinois. Our staff, along with Rhyders Street Wear, will have a booth in Chicago at the Majestics picnic in June. It's gonna be off da' hook! :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

we gonna go check out southgate today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadiluv

GOOD LUCK WITH THE MAG....CAN'T WAIT TO CHECK IT OUT...TTT!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Mar 3 2006, 05:48 PM~4970541
> *TLM crew is going to miami to do some more shoots over there and will be in Tampa to check out what they got out there
> *



GOOD FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Mar 5 2006, 10:22 PM~4983326
> *GOOD FOOD :biggrin:
> *


i love it :biggrin: whats up ryders


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 3 2006, 08:07 PM~4971858
> *the lowrider movement??
> *


nope

T.......... L........ Magazine

Fill in tha blanks!


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 5 2006, 10:38 AM~4979656
> *Jokker65              Posted Yesterday, 08:43 PM
> 
> will it be available in Illinois?
> _________________________________________________________________________
> The new magazine will be in Illinois. Our staff, along with Rhyders Street Wear, will have a booth in Chicago at the Majestics picnic in June. It's gonna be off da' hook!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 6 2006, 05:55 PM~4983563
> *nope
> 
> T.......... L........ Magazine
> 
> Fill in tha blanks!
> *


true lowriders/riding? :dunno:




TraditionalLowriding, sorry its been so long, my dads been really slack, ill get back to you about photography within a couple of hours when hes home. :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

shot another today :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine




----------



## mxcn_roc

I hope I see her in future magazine issues.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 5 2006, 10:26 PM~4984138
> *I hope I see her in future magazine issues.
> *



shed be hot with implants


----------



## LemonDrop63

I'm ready for a new mag :thumbsup: It's sounds like you are taking it back to the streets.....PERFECT!


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT
My ad is in there....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 6 2006, 07:16 AM~4985242
> *TTT
> My ad is in there....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

good shit cant wait


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2006, 12:52 AM~4965652
> *yeah we will be hooking up soon for some shots 76 a couple nice montes a couple rags  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU GUYS IN PHX THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Mar 6 2006, 04:41 PM~4989438
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU GUYS IN PHX THIS WEEKEND
> *



umm that was a LRM show we got alot going on but you will see us soon count on that


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Mar 6 2006, 05:41 PM~4989438
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU GUYS IN PHX THIS WEEKEND
> *


i think taking pics of another company's show would be a big NO-NO

could be wrong though :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 6 2006, 07:06 PM~4990143
> *i think taking pics of another company's show would be a big NO-NO
> 
> could be wrong though  :biggrin:
> *


YEA I DONT THINK BRENT WANTS TO BE THE NEXT TONY PARKER AND GET BANNED FROM ALL LOWRIDER EVENTS I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE VENDOR BOOTH


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Mar 6 2006, 08:59 PM~4991260
> *YEA I DONT THINK BRENT WANTS TO BE THE NEXT TONY PARKER AND GET BANNED FROM ALL LOWRIDER EVENTS I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE VENDOR BOOTH
> *



umm dont think LRM would let TLM have a booth at their show lol we sold japanese custom lowriding at a show one time and we were asked to stop i was like wtf


----------



## HOP SKOTCH

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2006, 10:09 PM~4991359
> *umm dont think LRM would let TLM have a booth at their show lol we sold japanese custom lowriding at a show one time and we were asked to stop i was like wtf
> *


THE BOWTIE BOOTH


----------



## Mr Impala

getting close we need everyones ad artwork and stuff ASAP we need to get the first issue layed out


----------



## Twiins

Good Luck, Its been a long time coming and well needed, by the looks of the support you have here online makes me believe that you will do good. There is a whole lot more out there that are not online and want a good Magizine. I am only one person but you got my support and as good as it sounds it will continue. 

Best Of Luck


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

bump for my homies


----------



## DignityStyle

Man, from all the hype this is getting, i can't wait to see what the deal is! when it drops, hopefully you guys can hook it up with info for subscriptions n stuff. i love to support underground mags like this! Keep it up, Dogs! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DignityStyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:39 PM~4995297
> *Man, from all the hype this is getting, i can't wait to see what the deal is! when it drops, hopefully you guys can hook it up with info for subscriptions n stuff. i love to support underground mags like this! Keep it up, Dogs!  :biggrin:
> *



no underground stuff here homie  i promise the hype will be worth it. We will make our first issue better than any other first issue ever and i will put our firs issue up against any publications current issue.


----------



## BLVD

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

another bump TLM


----------



## blvdsixty

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 7 2006, 02:43 PM~4995336
> *no underground stuff here homie    i promise the hype will be worth it. We will make our first issue better than any other first issue ever and i will put our firs issue up against any publications current issue.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
LIKE THAT HOMIE???

HEY BRO CAN'T WAIT FOR THE MAGAZINE TO BUST OUT.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Mar 7 2006, 10:45 PM~4999228
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0
> LIKE THAT HOMIE???
> 
> HEY BRO CAN'T WAIT FOR THE MAGAZINE TO BUST OUT.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i know you and your club got our backs too we already shot a "few" uce cars :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 8 2006, 12:56 AM~4999284
> *i know you and your club got our backs too we already shot a "few" uce cars  :0
> *


Would you find it in your heart to "PM" some more of that please :biggrin: :biggrin: ..


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

t
t
t


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 8 2006, 04:51 PM~5004690
> *Would you find it in your heart  to "PM" some more of that please  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..
> *



soon enough it will be gracing our pages :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 8 2006, 06:57 PM~5004717
> *soon enough it will be gracing our pages  :biggrin:
> *


I need that _mailing info_ please as soon as possible....and do we have a finalized logo yet ??


----------



## Caddy Ryder

Good luck Brent... Keep me informed on the subscription info soon... Can't wait homie... Got some Caddie you all can shoot too...


----------



## 63 ss rider

let me know when i can get a subscription for this.


----------



## crown town baller

TLM went out to pioneer high school to shoot for the magazine got alot of good shots


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

bump


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Mar 8 2006, 08:25 PM~5006243
> *TLM went out to pioneer high school to shoot for the magazine got alot of good shots
> *



and we shot a car from here that same day :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Mar 8 2006, 08:25 PM~5006243
> *TLM went out to pioneer high school to shoot for the magazine got alot of good shots
> *



and we have very busy weekend coming up too


----------



## BLVD

stay busy homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rlowride

I need the subscrip info too.. pm me.. or post here...... i am ready to support!


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 7 2006, 11:56 PM~4999284
> *i know you and your club got our backs too we already shot a "few" uce cars  :0
> *



 ...UUUUUU KKNNNNNNOOOOOWWWWWWW! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WHAT UP ROBERT- PHX WAS CRACKIN -GOOD 2 SEE U THERE BIG DOG


BRANDON HIT ME UP BRO I GOT A COUPLE POTENTIAL ADVERTISERS OVER THE WEEKEND.


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 5 2006, 08:38 AM~4979656
> *Jokker65              Posted Yesterday, 08:43 PM
> 
> will it be available in Illinois?
> _________________________________________________________________________
> The new magazine will be in Illinois. Our staff, along with Rhyders Street Wear, will have a booth in Chicago at the Majestics picnic in June. It's gonna be off da' hook!  :biggrin:
> *


good luck on everything :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt  from the luxurious familia


----------



## tun-tun

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 23 2006, 03:09 PM~4912321
> *Nobody in Chicago taking pics for us yet but we will be out that way in April to do a few shoots.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: we wiil b were ever it's at. :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:31 AM~4901103
> *Well, here it is, a new magazine for you guys that are real die hard pure lowriders to appreciate and enjoy. Inside our pages you will find cars that are traditional and sit on 13's and 14's from bombs to Impalas to cadis to lincolns. We will cover a broad spectrum of what we think lowriding is truly about. We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day and wanted to do something to make lowriders around the world proud to say, "THIS IS WHAT A LOWRDING MAGAZINE should be like." Less ads, more quality pictures, no euros, no mini trucks, no suv's, just traditionals. You will be amazed by our photography and intrigued by our articles. We will bring you guys stuff that you want to see, interviews with people you want to hear from and print shows that you want to see. The time has come for a true lowrider magazine designed for LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS!
> 
> IN STORES MAY 3rd, 2006
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 9 2006, 08:48 AM~5008708
> *WHAT UP ROBERT- PHX WAS CRACKIN -GOOD 2 SEE U THERE BIG DOG
> 
> *


Ryan, good to see you too.... sorry that I was soooooo tired, but it was a long drive and lotsa work. Glad that you made it though, and hope you had a good time.  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

KICKIN IT WITH THE BIG K - IS A SURE THING FOR A GOOD TIME---

WE GOT SOME RIDES UP THIS WAY JUST WAITING TO GET IN THE NEW PAGES OF THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Shot 4 rides up there a couple of months ago and plan on making another trip up that way soon.

But the weather right now


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TELL ME ABOUT IT HAD SNOW THIS MORNING 2 :angry: BETTER THAN RAIN


----------



## crown town baller

:0


----------



## crown town baller

[attachmentid=494659] :biggrin: T.L.M.


----------



## Ragtrey

Make sure to send some up our way. uffin:


----------



## BLVD

TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

BLVD Posted Today, 12:46 AM

TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING :biggrin: 
____________________________________________________________________________














I wonder if they took my LayItLow name for the magazine :uh:


----------



## clhydraulics

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 7 2006, 11:56 PM~4999284
> *i know you and your club got our backs too we already shot a "few" uce cars  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

any nor cal cars?? :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 09:44 AM~4901708
> *hopefully that is something i would like to happen but we need to see if we can make that happen because i think sunscribers should get it at least a few days b4 it hits the stores!!!! Because of the bulk mailing system used to ship magazines, most orders sent take about 3 weeks to arrive, about the same time it takes for the magazines to hit the stores. So the timing should be very close.
> *



Brent, How about having them in plastic like they use so they don't get all messed up in the mail?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Mar 10 2006, 06:34 PM~5021095
> *Brent, How about having them in plastic like they use so they don't get all messed up in the mail?
> *


I SECOND THAT.


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 10 2006, 07:51 PM~5022288
> *I SECOND THAT.
> *



Seth gets all excited when he opens the mail box that he nuts on the covers, so plastic would be a very good idea!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 10 2006, 03:07 PM~5020863
> *any nor cal cars?? :biggrin:
> *



maybe even an artist profile


----------



## Sunny D-lite

let us know when mag comes and where i can pick one up homie.


----------



## crown town baller

T.T.T.


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 9 2006, 02:53 PM~5011311
> *Shot 4 rides up there a couple of months ago and plan on making another trip up that way soon.
> 
> But the weather right now
> *


 shit tell me about it lol :0


----------



## chamuco61

:thumbsup: cant wait for the first issue.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Mar 10 2006, 06:34 PM~5021095
> *Brent, How about having them in plastic like they use so they don't get all messed up in the mail?
> *


GOOD IDEA..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 10 2006, 11:45 AM~5018439
> *BLVD                    Posted Today, 12:46 AM
> 
> TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING :biggrin:
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> I wonder if they took my LayItLow name for the magazine  :uh:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

so when is it coming out is there a date adn is there a web site


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

on location today :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Mar 10 2006, 05:34 PM~5021095
> *Brent, How about having them in plastic like they use so they don't get all messed up in the mail?
> *


i third :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 12 2006, 12:25 AM~5030063
> *on location today  :biggrin:
> *


Brent, thanks for coming down to San Diego today.
This magazine's gonna be bad azz, puro Lowriders, shaaa!  

David 
Life in San Diego
Car Club


----------



## truucha

*M.I.A* :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

I don't think luck has anything to do with it but thanks for your concern  I made a lot of mistakes last time because I was still learning the industry. But with a 2 year break to really look at the industry from different perspective, and all of the help from people like Brent, Eric, Jayson and the many others from around the country, things are gonna be great.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 12 2006, 01:26 PM~5032831
> *I don't think luck has anything to do with it but thanks for your concern    I made a lot of mistakes last time because I was still learning the industry. But with a 2 year break to really look at the industry from different perspective, and all of the help from people like Brent, Eric, Jayson and the many others from around the country, things are gonna be great.
> *



dont trip we were on location today :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 12 2006, 03:32 PM~5032860
> *dont trip we were on location today  :biggrin:
> *


When is this coming out? K.C. wants to tell you how we like it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 12 2006, 03:26 PM~5032831
> *I don't think luck has anything to do with it but thanks for your concern    I made a lot of mistakes last time because I was still learning the industry. But with a 2 year break to really look at the industry from different perspective, and all of the help from people like Brent, Eric, Jayson and the many others from around the country, things are gonna be great.
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

Good luck with it, can't wait to pick up my copy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61

GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

one more bump for TLM


----------



## Stickz

So TLM will be in Lawton in April?


----------



## Dressed2Impress

keepin this shit real.... AND ON THE FIRST PAGE....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 12 2006, 03:26 PM~5032831
> *I don't think luck has anything to do with it but thanks for your concern    I made a lot of mistakes last time because I was still learning the industry. But with a 2 year break to really look at the industry from different perspective, and all of the help from people like Brent, Eric, Jayson and the many others from around the country, things are gonna be great.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDevilln

Can't wait till it hits KC! Where do I get a supsciption? Only real lowriders, I love it! I hate trailer queens!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

North Carolina is ready for the mag


----------



## BLVD

never said there wouldnt be show cars or "trailer queens" in the mag but trust me i dont think youll be dissapointed :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

we will feature traditional lowriders from og impalas to street cars to show cars if its traditional chances r we will shoot it


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 15 2006, 08:47 PM~5051403
> *we will feature traditional lowriders from og impalas to street cars to show cars if its traditional chances r we will shoot it
> *


what years do you consider traditionals? :dunno:


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 12 2006, 12:25 AM~5030063
> *on location today  :biggrin:
> *



Anaconda :dunno:


----------



## BLVD

dont think anaconda is considered traditional 
but i could be wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

traditionals are cars that are on 13's or 14's (or stocks in some cases) not mini trucks not big wheeled suv's not hondas not euros. Mostly GM and some FOMOCO rwd products.


----------



## BLVD




----------



## baghdady

I wonder if it would qualify :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 12 2006, 02:01 PM~5033033
> *When is this coming out?  K.C. wants to tell you how we like it. :biggrin:
> *


FUCK K.C.!!!!!!!!! MR. IMPALA SAID CLEAN CARS NOT 5K G-BODIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 15 2006, 01:58 AM~5051619
> *traditionals are cars that are on 13's or 14's (or stocks in some cases)  not mini trucks not big wheeled suv's not hondas not euros. Mostly GM and some FOMOCO rwd products.
> *


Mr. Impala there is going to be a cruz on Sunday, May 7, 2006 on Whittier Blvd. East LA from Atlantic Blvd. to Montebello Blvd. Montebello. Maybe you can have somebody out there taking some pics on that day?


----------



## Mr Impala

sure can thats in my back yard maybe if i still have my 63 ill roll too


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 15 2006, 04:43 AM~5051926
> *I wonder if it would qualify  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



your on the list of people i need to say in the northwest


----------



## Mleperchaun

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 15 2006, 02:58 AM~5051619
> *traditionals are cars that are on 13's or 14's (or stocks in some cases)  not mini trucks not big wheeled suv's not hondas not euros. Mostly GM and some FOMOCO rwd products.
> *


I love to look at the "traditional" car and to build one in the future but for you to hate on europen cars with 13's and a traditional look not the ricer way then i guess the magazine is not right for me now I do not agree with LRM for the way there going but there are alot of differant cars out there with the traditional look just my to cent :uh: :dunno:


----------



## BLVD

I dont think Brent is hating, hes just stating that this magazine is only going to feature traditional rides, theres a difference between what people think is the "traditional look" and what a traditional lowrider is, many people have different views but just because a car has 13's or 14's on it does not necessarily mean its a traditional. Again like I said not "hating" :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

26 pages and no-one from Europe has stepped up as a contact or to offer help and support ? damn... thats not good.

Anything we can do to help, even if its just subscribing, holla.

There's a lot of nice cars coming out in Europe right now.

[attachmentid=504918]

Unity Lowrider CC - UK, NL, AU. 
12yrs strong.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Mar 16 2006, 06:25 AM~5058667
> *26 pages and no-one from Europe has stepped up as a contact or to offer help and support ? damn... thats not good.
> 
> Anything we can do to help, even if its just subscribing, holla.
> 
> There's a lot of nice cars coming out in Europe right now.
> 
> [attachmentid=504918]
> 
> Unity Lowrider CC - UK, NL, AU.
> 12yrs strong.
> *


you are right, saw an impala in germany that would be great to shoot. 

as far as euros go, or trucks or suvs go, just not part of the magazine's picture. nothing to do with hate, just about "traditional" roots.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 15 2006, 05:43 AM~5051926
> *I wonder if it would qualify  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 15 2006, 05:34 PM~5055785
> *sure can thats in my back yard maybe if i still have my 63 ill roll too
> *


OH, the 6tre might be leavin ya?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 15 2006, 08:43 AM~5051926
> *I wonder if it would qualify  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



seriously, every year LRM came to our shows and they never showed a pic of the 63 rag !! Fuckin BS, and I like LRM !! Car wins best of show, any pics, nah, lets show a pic of the lowerd ice cream truck instead !


----------



## westsidehydros

but I can'thate on LRM, they have shown my car and my face about 8 times this year !!!!


however, when Brents mag comes out...


I can't wait ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 16 2006, 06:00 PM~5063142
> *seriously,  every year LRM came to our shows and they never showed a pic of the 63 rag !!  Fuckin BS,  and I like LRM !!  Car wins best of show,  any pics, nah, lets show a pic of the lowerd ice cream truck instead !
> *


Probally has something to do with the old owner of the car :uh: 

now that its in better hands its time to SHINE :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 16 2006, 09:00 PM~5063142
> *seriously,  every year LRM came to our shows and they never showed a pic of the 63 rag !!  Fuckin BS,  and I like LRM !!  Car wins best of show,  any pics, nah, lets show a pic of the lowerd ice cream truck instead !
> *


LOL nice call man....


----------



## SICBSTRD

dont know if its been asked already...will it be available in canada???


----------



## BLVD

as far as I know it should be :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros+Mar 16 2006, 06:00 PM~5063142-->
> 
> 
> 
> seriously,  every year LRM came to our shows and they never showed a pic of the 63 rag !!  Fuckin BS,  and I like LRM !!  Car wins best of show,  any pics, nah, lets show a pic of the lowerd ice cream truck instead !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unbelievable :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife59_@Mar 16 2006, 06:12 PM~5063247
> *Probally has something to do with the old owner of the car  :uh:
> 
> now that its in better hands its time to SHINE  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Nahhh I dont think that at all. When the time comes, I will make sure you are there so they can take pictures of both our ugly asses :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You have a pic that I have not seen here .... With both of us holding up some fingers lol. If i had it here in Iraq I would post that shit up :cheesy: 

P.S .. I have been collecting parts and acc. like they are going out of style :0 :0


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 15 2006, 07:35 PM~5055789
> *your on the list of people i need to say in the northwest
> *


Only one problem Brent, that car is in Virginia, other side of the country.

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 17 2006, 02:12 AM~5065902
> *Only one problem Brent, that car is in Virginia, other side of the country.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 You are correct :cheesy: 


 TTT


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 17 2006, 09:48 AM~5066579
> *:0  You are correct  :cheesy:
> TTT
> *


What's up bro, you need anything over there we can ship ya?


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 16 2006, 09:57 AM~5059539
> *you are right, saw an impala in germany that would be great to shoot.
> 
> as far as euros go, or trucks or suvs go, just not part of the magazine's picture. nothing to do with hate, just about "traditional" roots.
> *


(ignore our current website its about 8years out of date LOL) there are only a few 'euro's' trucks and suvs out here that have the 'treatment' we have a bunch of cars like this:
[attachmentid=506563]
almost finished









undergoing work









undergoing work

but you get the idea...but more importantly, where in the UK can we buy the mag !


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 17 2006, 12:37 AM~5065810
> *P.S .. I have been collecting parts and acc. like they are going out of style  :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Mleperchaun_@Mar 15 2006, 09:12 PM~5057592
> *I love to look at the "traditional" car and to build one in the future but for you to hate on europen cars with 13's and a traditional look not the ricer way then i guess the magazine is not right for me now I do not agree with LRM for the way there going but there are alot of differant cars out there with the traditional look just my to cent  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


I dont think its hating at all..........The name of the mag is TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING MAGAZINE. So why would they not have only cars that fit into that category featured? 

Thats like if the old lrm bike or euro mags, if they had cars in the bikes mag or impalas in the euro mag. Just doesnt fit. Can you imagine how it would sound if some one said "hey I restored my impala in a euro style, why are you hating on us, put me in the mag" Just doesnt sound right, even if he put a spoiler on his impala and fender trims and lots of the other euro tricks.......


----------



## Unity_Jon

so if a car is converted from stock to Lowrider, outside of the US its not considered a traditional styled ride ? 


I'm confused, not that it matters as we probably wont be able to get it here anyway. 

More european 'traditional rides'














































there are loads more, not just Unity Rides, but i wont bore you with 'non-traditional rides ?'


shame.


----------



## warning

whats the title of the magazine


----------



## BLVD

TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Mar 17 2006, 02:16 PM~5068932
> *so if a car is converted from stock to Lowrider, outside of the US its not considered a traditional styled ride ?
> I'm confused.
> *


I think onestopimpalashop was refering to an earlier post then yours by somebody else. The photos you posted are traditionals.


----------



## warning

damn thats a nice 70


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

THAT IS THE SHIT!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> so if a car is converted from stock to Lowrider, outside of the US its not considered a traditional styled ride ?
> I'm confused, not that it matters as we probably wont be able to get it here anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm trippin on that Impala getting pinstriped. That ride looks nice. Keep up the firme work UK.
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Unity_Jon

before this gets out of hand its not just UK ! its Europe, but those are just some Unity rides, the 70', red 65 and gold 64 are all Dutch  there are more out here too...


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Mar 17 2006, 02:48 PM~5069142
> *before this gets out of hand its not just UK ! its Europe, but those are just some Unity rides, the 70', red 65 and gold 64 are all Dutch  there are more out here too...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Mar 17 2006, 02:16 PM~5068932
> *so if a car is converted from stock to Lowrider, outside of the US its not considered a traditional styled ride ?
> I'm confused, not that it matters as we probably wont be able to get it here anyway.
> 
> More european 'traditional rides'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are loads more, not just Unity Rides, but i wont bore you with 'non-traditional rides ?'
> shame.
> *


jon we are not referring to the cars you have posted. we are speaking in reference to the question of Euro's and SUVs, nothing to do with non-us RIDERS


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Where's the damn logo already ??


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin: :biggrin: PATIENCE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida

*bump*


----------



## crown town baller

[attachmentid=507887]  be on the look out


----------



## Laid Magazine

Is that one of the Toma brothers over there knocked out? lol

Must have been working hard on your ride man :biggrin: 

It's gonna be tight!!


----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin: thanks brother


----------



## Laid Magazine




----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 18 2006, 11:40 AM~5074765
> *Is that one of the Toma brothers over there knocked out? lol
> 
> Must have been working hard on your ride man  :biggrin:
> 
> It's gonna be tight!!
> *


Tomas are good peoples... B you got their addy, i need to shot them some old pic's i've got of PurVida, Paul was tellin me a while back he aint got no pics of it when it was brown.....


----------



## OrangeCounty58

i have some good old pics of it brown, just not scanned,


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 18 2006, 12:40 PM~5075007
> *i have some good old pics of it brown, just not scanned,
> *


i was going to mail him the actual photos that i have...


----------



## OldDirty

Can't believe I have't seen this topic you can count me in for a subscription if this magazine is what you say it's everything it is.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Mar 18 2006, 12:32 PM~5074722
> *[attachmentid=507887]  be on the look out
> *





cars lookin clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 16 2006, 07:14 PM~5064025
> *as far as I know it should be :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: i'll look for it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

well here it is people :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2006, 02:56 PM~5075562
> *well here it is people  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2006, 01:56 PM~5075562
> *well here it is people  :biggrin:
> *


nice...where do i suscribe


----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup: 


NICE


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 18 2006, 04:23 PM~5075727
> *nice...where do i suscribe
> *


the info on subscribing will be posted later :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2006, 03:56 PM~5075562
> *well here it is people  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## homyzrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2006, 02:56 PM~5075562
> *well here it is people  :biggrin:
> *


REAL NICE LOGO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

count me in :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

The logo is tight!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2006, 02:56 PM~5075562
> *well here it is people  :biggrin:
> *


That's right! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui

:0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2006, 04:56 PM~5075562
> *well here it is people  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2006, 02:56 PM~5075562
> *well here it is people  :biggrin:
> *


looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2006, 02:56 PM~5075562
> *well here it is people  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice when is it coming out i hope soon


----------



## crown town baller

[attachmentid=508931] :cheesy: It'll be out in may


----------



## uso4vida

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Mar 19 2006, 09:30 AM~5079444
> *[attachmentid=508931] :cheesy: It'll be out in may
> *



*WOW* :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

I like it!


----------



## baghdady

:0 I will still be here in Iraq, And someone needs to get in touch with me so i can get a " BOX " 



There are alot of soldiers here who would love to get some copies


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 19 2006, 10:06 AM~5079848
> *:0  I will still be here in Iraq, And someone needs to get in touch with me so i can get a " BOX "
> 
> 
> 
> There are alot of soldiers here who would love to get some copies
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Mar 19 2006, 09:30 AM~5079444
> *[attachmentid=508931] :cheesy: It'll be out in may
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 19 2006, 01:33 PM~5079981
> *:thumbsup:
> *


yeah i am gonna need to get a subcription some how i can can already tell i don't want to miss a issue.


----------



## Laid Magazine

baghdady Posted Today, 11:06 AM

I will still be here in Iraq, And someone needs to get in touch with me so i can get a " BOX " 



There are alot of soldiers here who would love to get some copie  
_______________________________________________________________________________













Well they come in boxes of 5,000 so thanks for the big order j/p :biggrin: 

And Mr. Crown Town Baller, thanks for posting our new flyer. These flyers will be distributed at upcoming shows to inform people about the release date (Not an actual cover) of the new magazine. The back side of the flyer has more information about the content and future of the publication.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Mar 19 2006, 10:30 AM~5079444
> *[attachmentid=508931] :cheesy: It'll be out in may
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

nothing but *ass and lolo's *wright mr impala :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 19 2006, 01:08 PM~5080121
> *nothing but ass and lolo's wright mr impala  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ....................... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

I swear all this topic needs now is the theme song from that movie SPACE ODISSEY when the sun's coming out :biggrin: :rofl: .....as I started scrolling down on the picture from top to bottom I'm almost sure I heard it!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 19 2006, 02:30 PM~5080192
> *I swear all this topic needs now is the theme song from that movie SPACE ODISSEY when the sun's coming out :biggrin:  :rofl: .....as I started scrolling down on the picture from top to bottom I'm almost sure I heard it!
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 19 2006, 12:59 PM~5080082
> *baghdady                              Posted Today, 11:06 AM
> 
> I will still be here in Iraq, And someone needs to get in touch with me so i can get a " BOX "
> There are alot of soldiers here who would love to get some copie
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> Well they come in boxes of 5,000 so thanks for the big order j/p  :biggrin:
> 
> And Mr. Crown Town Baller, thanks for posting our new flyer. These flyers will be distributed at upcoming shows to inform people about the release date (Not an actual cover) of the new magazine. The back side of the flyer has more information about the content and future of the publication.
> *


nice to know that u have to have a dime piece for the first issue :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

ive been hearing a lot about this magazine and im just waiting for its release...i will be subscribing for sure...keep up the good work guys


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

MY NEW BACKGROUND!!!

LOVE IT FELLAS!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Mar 19 2006, 09:30 AM~5079444
> *[attachmentid=508931] :cheesy: It'll be out in may
> *



YEEEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

Cover looks good!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks for the props!!, but it is a flyer  . Wait until you see the first cover


----------



## crown town baller

this is not the cover of the first issue the cover will be alot better


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice work anymore info like yr price and offical release date thanks cant waitr


----------



## crown town baller

It will be out in may


----------



## Wickeddragon68

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOW CAN I ORDER??


----------



## mxcn_roc

I'd be interested in taking a look at the proposed 1st. issue cover.


----------



## Laid Magazine

Our website will be up very soon. You will then be able to subscribe. $35.00 a year (12 issues) and you get one of our new t-shirts for subscribing


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Nice!!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 19 2006, 05:10 PM~5081298
> *Our website will be up very soon. You will then be able to subscribe. $35.00 a year (12 issues) and you get one of our new t-shirts for subscribing
> *


----------



## bowtieconnection

:0


> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 19 2006, 03:13 PM~5080848
> *Thanks for the props!!, but it is a flyer   . Wait until you see the first cover
> *




:0 :0 




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 19 2006, 04:13 PM~5080848
> *Thanks for the props!!, but it is a flyer   . Wait until you see the first cover
> *


flyer looks great, keep up the good work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96

man her feet look all jack up toes hanging off her shoes :biggrin: lol just playing but for reals cant wait for this mag to bust out finally a magazine we can depend on :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 19 2006, 12:30 PM~5080192
> *I swear all this topic needs now is the theme song from that movie SPACE ODISSEY when the sun's coming out :biggrin:  :rofl: .....as I started scrolling down on the picture from top to bottom I'm almost sure I heard it!
> *


Man Cisco, Your showing your age bro. SPACE ODISSEY. Only O.G's know about that.
"Hal, open the pod bay doors"


----------



## G Style

Wat you mean you showing your age . og flip just turn 50 yesterday!


----------



## low63

NICE .....:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Cultura

being that your a white boy from the Northwest, how are you going to include the Chicano culture as well as the street lifestyle into your magazine? Being that the Chicano roots as well as the street lifestyle is what traditional lowriding is all about.


----------



## low63

:uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Cultura_@Mar 19 2006, 09:35 PM~5083210
> *being that your a white boy from the Northwest, how are you going to include the Chicano culture as well as the street lifestyle into your magazine? Being that the Chicano roots as well as the street lifestyle is what traditional lowriding is all about.
> *



I dunno i guess we will just have to wing it.  Im sure theres a publication for you man maybe something from your area. I live in Los Angeles and I am apart of this magazine and own lowriders and have been lowriding for about 11 years and I also happen to be white and have never had a problem guess we better tell all them japanese kids and every black white samoan yellow and green man to stop lowrding because they dont know about chicano roots.


----------



## SCLA

> _Originally posted by Mr Cultura_@Mar 19 2006, 10:35 PM~5083210
> *being that your a white boy from the Northwest, how are you going to include the Chicano culture as well as the street lifestyle into your magazine? Being that the Chicano roots as well as the street lifestyle is what traditional lowriding is all about.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

Mr Cultura Today, 09:35 PM | | Post #605 | 

New Member

Posts: 6
Joined: May 2002
From: Aztlan
IP: 67.181.158.


StreetLowrider Mar 17 2006, 12:07 AM | | Post #26 | 

Of Brown Descent

Posts: 186
Joined: Sep 2003
From: Soledad, CA The Salad Bowl
Car Club: Street Low Magazine
IP: 67.181.158.


wow look at that an IP match guess we know someone wanted to hide no need to hide homie if you got something to say man up and say it. We arent dissing your magazine are we how bout we let the readers decide  i deleted the last 3 digits of the IP addy no need to put dudes info out there but they do match


----------



## SCLA

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Streetl*OWNED*


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

Its funny we are making a magazine that will be bad ass and something we all want and need and another company tries to put us down makes me laugh when street low gave chago the cover that was something GREAT for lowriding i was so proud to say i was a lowrider with that article and those pictures then they go and do this it saddens me


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 19 2006, 10:41 PM~5083639
> *Mr Cultura  Today, 09:35 PM    |    | Post #605 |
> 
> New Member
> 
> Posts: 6
> Joined: May 2002
> From: Aztlan
> IP: 67.181.158.
> StreetLowrider  Mar 17 2006, 12:07 AM    |    | Post #26 |
> 
> Of Brown Descent
> 
> Posts: 186
> Joined: Sep 2003
> From: Soledad, CA The Salad Bowl
> Car Club: Street Low Magazine
> IP: 67.181.158.
> wow look at that an IP match guess we know someone wanted to hide no need to hide homie if you got something to say man up and say it. We arent dissing your magazine are we how bout we let the readers decide   i deleted the last 3 digits of the IP addy no need to put dudes info out there but they do match
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CANT FUCK WITH A MOD,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chrisrusell, drasticbean, StreetLowrider


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 20 2006, 01:55 AM~5083762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  CANT FUCK WITH A MOD,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 01:59 AM~5083798
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chrisrusell, drasticbean, StreetLowrider
> *


I am one of the 4 Anonymous Users


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 19 2006, 10:58 PM~5083789
> *:biggrin: :0  :0
> *



whats up bean can u believe it hating on us already amazing but you know us real riders buy all the magazines shit i got locompany streetlow lowrider street customs all in my bathroom i support them all how bout you :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider

no, what saddens me is that in order for your "magazine" to gain advertisers, you have to talk down on us. If you know anything about us, you would know that we don't talk shit, until we get pushed, then believe me, we push back. Its all good though, were proven, ain't no hype here. Just remember tradition is the root word of traditional, lowriding is has been through generations, much longer than just 11 years. Its all good though homie, good luck & just remember, we are from the streets all the shit you guys talk, will get back to us.


----------



## Laid Magazine

We didn't push anyone. We haven't even printed yet and you're already on the defense. Relax man, we're in no way trying to compete on your level.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 19 2006, 11:02 PM~5083816
> *no, what saddens me is that in order for your "magazine" to gain advertisers, you have to talk down on us. If you know anything about us, you would know that we don't talk shit, until  we get pushed, then believe me, we push back. Its all good though, were proven, ain't no hype here. Just remember tradition is the root word of traditional, lowriding is has been through generations, much longer than just 11 years. Its all good though homie, good luck & just remember, we are from the streets all the shit you guys talk, will get back to us.
> *



Wow we dont sweat advertisers thats fine though you can PUSH back all you want no tripping here but dont try and hide behind a name I dont need to talk shit about your magazine it is what it is and ours will be what ours is. We will only have a few ads in our magazine and i dont think any of them advertise in your magazine. We are only going to offer lowrider related ads so i think we wont be chasing the same people. I like this though thats pretty funny


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 19 2006, 11:06 PM~5083853
> *We didn't push anyone. We haven't even printed yet and you're already on the defense. Relax man, we're in no way trying to compete on your level.
> *


not on the defensive, believe me we ain't tripping. Who ever sells advertisements for your magazine is the one on the defensive, don't try to sell ads at our expense, because like I said before, we'll find out. Yeah, your right you haven't printed yet, so please don't hate on us. This info comes straight from the source, an advertiser you wanted, he has no reason to lie, all he said was some white boys trying to start a new magazine were talking shit, trying to put us down so that they could stop advertising with us to go to you guys. Like I said were proven, 7 years in the game & ain't fell of yet! Good luck the second time around!


----------



## truucha

:0


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Cultura_@Mar 19 2006, 10:35 PM~5083210
> *being that your a white boy from the Northwest, how are you going to include the Chicano culture as well as the street lifestyle into your magazine? Being that the Chicano roots as well as the street lifestyle is what traditional lowriding is all about.
> *


Latino Editor and even a latino in the ownership. then again people like to speak non-sense without knowing much about the subject. i actually liked Chago's dream being photographed. didn't agree/care much for how it was displayed, but you guys do it how you like it on your end. 

on this end you'll find:
latinos,whites, blacks, anyone who is RIDER. PERIOD. we give people the respect they deserve, regardless of color. This magazine is about the cars, the owners, the car clubs, the people in the industry, and any connection between them all. ALL the people who've had shoots so far have seen the DIFFERENCE between us and everyone else. we aren't fakers, pretenders or like some magazines now, who are in a hurry to get out their now and STEAL our ideas. not referring to SL, but certain eyes watching know what im talking about. COAST TO COAST, so riders EVERYWHERE can be seen and heard


----------



## Laid Magazine

Well this white boy isn't trying to start a magazine, he is. You just said you're not even trippin' but if that's so then why come on our thread and talk shit. I'm sure if you dig deep enough you can find a StreetLow thread somewhere to rant.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 19 2006, 11:07 PM~5083857
> *Wow we dont sweat advertisers thats fine though you can PUSH back all you want no tripping here but dont try and hide behind a name I dont need to talk shit about your magazine it is what it is and ours will be what ours is. We will only have a few ads in our magazine and i dont think any of them advertise in your magazine. We are only going to offer lowrider related ads so i think we wont be chasing the same people. I like this though thats pretty funny
> *


Homie I think in reality we all hide behind a screen name on the internet, I don't think your real name is mr. impala nor mine streetlowrider. I believe you are trying to follow the same advertisers as us, or this situation would of never tooken place. Remember homie, theres enough to go around, & we always said that we want more independent lowrider magazines, and have even helped other magazines out, but when shit is talked about us, that ain't cool. Remember, you guys took the first punch, but we ain't going out. Like I said, its all good, nothing personal, I guess its stricktly business. 
Theres nothing funny about traditiional lowriding being about the Chicano/Mexicano culture, if there is, I must of missed the joke.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 12:17 AM~5083922
> *not on the defensive, believe me we ain't tripping. Who ever sells advertisements for your magazine is the one on the defensive, don't try to sell ads at our expense, because like I said before, we'll find out.  Yeah, your right you haven't printed yet, so please don't hate on us. This info comes straight from the source, an advertiser you wanted, he has no reason to lie, all he said was some white boys trying to start a new magazine were talking shit, trying to put us down so that they could stop advertising with us to go to you guys. Like I said were proven, 7 years in the game & ain't fell of yet! Good luck the second time around!
> *


thanks for the well wishes. luck doesnt have much to do with anything. plus we aren't worried much about anything. the proof will be in the product. like i said, people have and will notice the difference between us and everyone else.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 12:24 AM~5083947
> *
> Theres nothing funny about traditiional lowriding being about the Chicano/Mexicano culture, if there is, I must of missed the joke.
> *


if that is truely how you feel, then i think its not really funny, more sad then anything.

i dont think the next guy has more pride then myself when it comes to culture, but i know what THE REALITY of riding is today.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 19 2006, 11:17 PM~5083922
> *not on the defensive, believe me we ain't tripping. Who ever sells advertisements for your magazine is the one on the defensive, don't try to sell ads at our expense, because like I said before, we'll find out.  Yeah, your right you haven't printed yet, so please don't hate on us. This info comes straight from the source, an advertiser you wanted, he has no reason to lie, all he said was some white boys trying to start a new magazine were talking shit, trying to put us down so that they could stop advertising with us to go to you guys. Like I said were proven, 7 years in the game & ain't fell of yet! Good luck the second time around!
> *



funny i will have to go get the last issue of your magazine and see who it might have been but thats weird i wouldnt put your magazine down no need for it like i said advertisers arent paying our bills by any means. We have some of THE TOP NAMES in lowriding advertising with us. Like I said if something was taken out of context or misconstrued I will be the first to apologize but if anyone told me well we advertise in streetlow i would tell them the differences in our goals and what we are doing just like you would tell them we dont have nothing to show or whatever. If someone said why is streetlow better than street customs you would have to answer. But like I said im man enough to apologize if something i said was offensive (which i dont think i did) Leave the race card at home man no need for that here homie i know your proud of your heritage and i respect that but i respect lowriding way too much to make it a black and brown and white thing.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 19 2006, 11:23 PM~5083943
> *Latino Editor and even a latino in the ownership.  then again people like to speak non-sense without knowing much about the subject.  i actually liked Chago's dream being photographed. didn't agree/care much for how it was displayed, but you guys do it how you like it on your end.
> 
> on this end you'll find:
> latinos,whites, blacks, anyone who is RIDER. PERIOD. we give people the respect they deserve, regardless of color. This magazine is about the cars, the owners, the car clubs, the people in the industry, and any connection between them all. ALL the people who've had shoots so far have seen the DIFFERENCE between us and everyone else.  we aren't fakers, pretenders or like some magazines now, who are in a hurry to get out their now and STEAL our ideas.  not referring to SL, but certain eyes watching know what im talking about. COAST TO COAST, so riders EVERYWHERE can be seen and heard
> *


I'm very knowledgable in the subject that we speak of, whether its the Chicano culture or the magazine business. I think leaving out the Chicano/Mexicano culture out of what is considered traditional lowriding is no-sense of the subject at hand. In our magazine you will see many car owners of different ethnicities shown in our pages & we are loved & read by many. We respect all ethnicities that lowride, but we will always keep it true to the lowriding roots of the Chicano Culture & to the barrio streets that lowriding was born.


----------



## drasticbean

wow.... a little trash talking already... man.. I've been collecting every type of lowriding magazine since 89'.. that's alot of magazines and alot of money...regardless of what happens ,every magazine has an agenda to publish and to elevate our lifestyle...some magazines are no longer publish but they put they mark on our lifestyle.......... i have every issue of STREET LOW, BLVD, SCRAPE, and even LOWRIDAZ (EXCEPT #1).. why all the trash talking.......


putting a magazine together is very hard and cost serious $$$$$$.
so to everyone that is part of this new magazine coming out.. 
i say a BIG THANK YOU for elevating our lifestyle...


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 19 2006, 11:28 PM~5083963
> *if that is truely how you feel, then i think its not really funny, more sad then anything.
> 
> i dont think the next guy has more pride then myself when it comes to culture, but i know what THE REALITY of riding is today.
> *


never said that I have more pride than the next guy, I'm just some guy that doesn't want the roots of lowriding to die, because if the story ain't told over and over again it slowly erases from the history books.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 12:31 AM~5083979
> *I'm very knowledgable in the subject that we speak of, whether its the Chicano culture or the magazine business. I think leaving out the Chicano/Mexicano culture out of what is considered traditional lowriding is no-sense of the subject at hand. In our magazine you will see many car owners of different ethnicities shown in our pages & we are loved & read by many. We respect all ethnicities that lowride, but we will always keep it true to the lowriding roots of the Chicano Culture & to the barrio streets that lowriding was born.
> *



i know my history very well, written on the matter in periodicals and talked on the radio about certain subject matters related to chicanos/mexicans/latinos/stereotypes a few times. i think what has been written in your other name is offensive. by what you are saying, the chicano culture is the most important aspect of lowriding. i tend to disagree, i believe THE SPIRIT of lowriding is what is important. that can be interpreted in many ways. that can be done with one's cultural pride, but by NO MEANS should it be the main emphasis or reasoning behind the continuation of this spirit. it is my opinion is should be carried on by family, Car Clubs, whatever type of motivation, the community, history and what people are doing to promote and carry on STANDARDs of lowriding.


----------



## Laid Magazine

And that's why you publish StreetLow


----------



## mxcn_roc

Can someone explain this to me "INDIGENOUS to the STREETS!" ????? I'm not exactly sure what it means. :dunno:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 12:41 AM~5084013
> *never said that I have more pride than the next guy, I'm just some guy that doesn't want the roots of lowriding to die, because if the story ain't told over and over again it slowly erases from the history books.
> *


believe me, we are going to bring forward things people have never seen or thought about. this involves all cultures. pride and culture will never die, even if a magazine isnt aro  und to retell stories.


----------



## Mr Impala

indigenous 
(adjective) 1 : having originated in and being produced, growing, living, or occurring naturally in a particular region or environment


----------



## OrangeCounty58

nothing is going to change your format, well at least not us. you publish things according to how you feel you need to represent the things you feel you need to represent. i think we'll be fine, and hopefully the majority of the readers will enjoy how we present lowriding.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 19 2006, 11:44 PM~5084026
> *Can someone explain this to me "INDIGENOUS to the STREETS!"  ????? I'm not exactly sure what it means.  :dunno:
> *


indigenous: adj: produced, growing, or living naturally in a particual reigion.

"Indigenous to the Streets" - were produced, were growing, and living naturally on the streets.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Cultura_@Mar 19 2006, 11:35 PM~5083210
> *being that your a white boy from the Northwest, how are you going to include the Chicano culture as well as the street lifestyle into your magazine? Being that the Chicano roots as well as the street lifestyle is what traditional lowriding is all about.
> *


Being white has nothing to do with it homie, its fuckin sad that u think in order to be a real rider u have to be chicano. What the fuck does it matter if Brent , Brandon or whoever the fuck else involved with TLM is white, Brent has been building some of the baddest rides around and hes been a big part of the game for years, also what the hell does being from the northwest have to do with anything. Dont get me wrong i support your magazine and i have every issue but i think its fucked up that your talking shit on another publication and on someone who is just trying to put out a magazine that supports the lowriding culture and lifestyle, it doesnt matter if your mexican, white, black or any other race homie, there are many other people out there besides us chicanos that are building bad ass rides and contributing to the lowrider movement. Brent has been around lowriding for many years and has alot of homies who are icons in lowriding, im sure this magazine is going to be one of, if not the best ever. Like i said im not talking shit on your publication or any other lowriding magazine out there bacause i support them all, but in order for lowriding to grow and stay strong we all need to support each other, not talk shit just because someone else is trying to do something that no one else has done before. I cant wait for TLM to come out, its going to be great to see a magazine with nothing but traditionals and lowrider related advertising, its about time and i think its a good idea even if one of the members behind it is white, if u think only chicanos can be true lowriders u have alot to learn homie, and its sad that u had to hide and couldnt say who u are. Not hating just stating the facts, like i said i have always supported your magazine but i just dont think its right for u to talk shit to people who are going to be doing the damn thing just because some of them are not the same race as u.  

By the way good luck Brent, Brandon and the rest of the TLM crew, I know Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be a great success. :thumbsup:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 01:30 AM~5083975
> *funny i will have to go get the last issue of your magazine and see who it might have been but thats weird i wouldnt put your magazine down no need for it like i said advertisers arent paying our bills by any means. We have some of THE TOP NAMES in lowriding advertising with us. Like I said if something was taken out of context or misconstrued I will be the first to apologize but if anyone told me well we advertise in streetlow i would tell them the differences in our goals and what we are doing just like you would tell them we dont have nothing to show or whatever. If someone said why is streetlow better than street customs you would have to answer. But like I said im man enough to apologize if something i said was offensive (which i dont think i did) Leave the race card at home man no need for that here homie i know your proud of your heritage and i respect that but i respect lowriding way too much to make it a black and brown and white thing.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

I have an idea. How about you guys at StreetLow start a thread about your opinions on how a lowriding magazine should be published and let us continue with our POSITIVE thread about lowriding, INCLUDING ALL ETHINCITIES.

Sound fair?


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 19 2006, 11:43 PM~5084018
> *i know my history very well, written on the matter in periodicals and talked on the radio about certain subject matters related to chicanos/mexicans/latinos/stereotypes a few times. i think what has been written in your other name is offensive. by what you are saying, the chicano culture is the most important aspect of lowriding. i tend to disagree, i believe THE SPIRIT of lowriding is what is important. that can be interpreted in many ways.  that can be done with one's cultural pride, but by NO MEANS should it be the main emphasis or reasoning behind the continuation of this spirit. it is my opinion is should be carried on by family, Car Clubs, whatever type of motivation, the community, history and what people are doing to promote and carry on STANDARDs of lowriding.
> *


nope, never said that the chicano culture was the most important aspect of lowriding, but its a major part of the foundation of lowriding. Family & car clubs are also a major part of the foundation of lowriding. My thing is respect the roots of lowriding, for instance just as hip-hop's roots are given to the blacks, eventhough there are many rappers of different ethnicities rapping today. But my main point is, don't put us down for you own personal gain.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Anyone else looking forward to tomorrow's WBC Final where Cuba will face Japan for the 1st. WBC championship? Well, I am and I need to go to sleep now.


----------



## drasticbean

hey brandon...can you have her again...........please....


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

i was hopeing for a Korea vs Cuba or The Dominican myself. 

too bad the tickets are outrageous or id be out there.


----------



## drasticbean

i want to see more of her .....................please......


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 19 2006, 11:45 PM~5084032
> *believe me, we are going to bring forward things people have never seen or thought about. this involves all cultures. pride and culture will never die, even if a magazine isnt aro  und to retell stories.
> *


thoughout history many cultures have died out due to assimilation as well as death amongst other things.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 12:55 AM~5084075
> *nope, never said that the chicano culture was the most important aspect of lowriding, but its a major part of the foundation of lowriding. Family & car clubs are also a major part of the foundation of lowriding. My thing is respect the roots of lowriding, for instance just as hip-hop's roots are given to the blacks, eventhough there are many rappers of different ethnicities rapping today. But my main point is, don't put us down for you own personal gain.
> *


we dont need to do that. like i said before, our product WILL be high quality and those who want to advertise will find us. but like my homie said, talk about why us over them talk will always come up in any industry. even if they come to us first. i think people sometimes take certain points or facts out of context. might have been the case here.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$

KOBY HAD A LOT ON HIS MIND TO MISS THAT SHOT.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 19 2006, 11:58 PM~5084085
> *i was hopeing for a Korea vs Cuba or The Dominican myself.
> 
> too bad the tickets are outrageous or id be out there.
> *



should be a good game, I thought the Dominican Republic was going to take it, they were loaded with talent.


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 02:58 AM~5084089
> *:biggrin:
> *


yummy..... i like what i see.....


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 12:59 AM~5084093
> *thoughout history many cultures have died out due to assimilation as well as death amongst other things.
> *


assimilation due to what? war/inavisons/conquest? we don't have those problems in today's society(except on the other side of the ocean, and theyve been fighting for centuries). what is occuring today is ACCULTURATION. especially in lowriding.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

i only have like two of the magazines, was hard to come by back in the day. Can i get a disk copy Bean?  by the way GDNIGHT. the topic lives


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 19 2006, 11:49 PM~5084053
> *Being white has nothing to do with it homie, its fuckin sad that u think in order to be a real rider u have to be chicano. What the fuck does it matter if Brent , Brandon or whoever the fuck else involved with TLM is white, Brent has been building some of the baddest rides around and hes been a big part of the game for years, also what the hell does being from the northwest have to do with anything. Dont get me wrong i support your magazine and i have every issue but i think its fucked up that your talking shit on another publication and on someone who is just trying to put out a magazine that supports the lowriding culture and lifestyle, it doesnt matter if your mexican, white, black or any other race homie, there are many other people out there besides us chicanos that are building bad ass rides and contributing to the lowrider movement. Brent has been around lowriding for many years and has alot of homies who are icons in lowriding, im sure this magazine is going to be one of, if not the best ever. Like i said im not talking shit on your publication or any other lowriding magazine out there bacause i support them all, but in order for lowriding to grow and stay strong we all need to support each other, not talk shit just because someone else is trying to do something that no one else has done before. I cant wait for TLM to come out, its going to be great to see a magazine with nothing but traditionals and lowrider related advertising, its about time and i think its a good idea even if one of the members behind it is white, if u think only chicanos can be true lowriders u have alot to learn homie, and its sad that u had to hide and couldnt say who u are. Not hating just stating the facts, like i said i have always supported your magazine but i just dont think its right for u to talk shit to people who are going to be doing the damn thing just because some of them are not the same race as u.
> 
> By the way good luck Brent, Brandon and the rest of the TLM crew, I know Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be a great success. :thumbsup:
> *


never said you had to be Chicano to be a real lowrider, I'll I said was respect the roots. Like I said, I support all things lowrider related on the independent level, & I wouldn't be here if they weren't trying to put us down. I guess its how they say, the one who hits back gets caught. Oh, yeah, a fact is based on research, not your personal beliefs, but its all good, thanks for supporting us, we have much love for hi-low. Just remember they put us down first for doing are damn thing.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 20 2006, 03:08 AM~5084129
> *i only have like two of the magazines, was hard to come by back in the day.  Can i get a disk copy Bean?  by the way GDNIGHT. the topic lives
> *


let me know what copies you need.. i'll see what i have.i may have a few doubles.. :biggrin: .. i'll bring them to you ...


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Laid Magazine

You just said that you didn't need to be Chicano to be a real lowrider but you said earlier that I wasn't real because I was white.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 02:10 AM~5084133
> *never said you had to be Chicano to be a real lowrider, I'll I said was respect the roots. Like I said, I support all things lowrider related on the independent level, & I wouldn't be here if they weren't trying to put us down. I guess its how they say, the one who hits back gets caught. Oh, yeah, a fact is based on research, not your personal beliefs, but its all good, thanks for supporting us, we have much love for hi-low. Just remember they put us down first for doing are damn thing.
> *


Well homie i dont know who said what or what went down, but u did talk shit about homie being white and from the northwest, wich really has nothing to do with putting out a lowrider publication. In my eyes Brent is a real lowrider no matter if hes white or not, and I believe this publication will be a huge success because I know he and everyone else involved with TLM love lowriding and will do their best to represent it to the fullest. Like I said I have much respect for your magazine and all other magazines out there that represent the lowrider lifestyle, but I just didnt like the way u went about handling the problem, if they did do what u say they did then i think u should have confronted them personally, not talk shit about their race. Much respect


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 20 2006, 12:14 AM~5084151
> *You just said that you didn't need to be Chicano to be a real lowrider but you said earlier that I wasn't real because I was white.
> *


never said you weren't a real lowrider, my initial question was how were you going to impliment the Chicano culture into your magazine, being that your white and that the Chicano culture is a major aspect in lowriding. A question that was answered by someone else saying that you will wing it.

Its funny, nobody reads into what is being said, all we see is the racial issue, read at what I'm saying, I know race is a touchy subject, but not once have I put down any ethnicity, All did was ask a question of how a non- Chicano/Mexicano will implement the roots of lowriding into the magazine.


----------



## Laid Magazine

Well, maybe I should get your approval before printing each issue, lol. I may live in the NW now but I am from Los angeles. My family is from the LA area. I have many friends in the Los Angeles area that support what I am doing. Here's the deal. You have your magazine and we have ours. We are concentrating on lowriding today and writing articles about yesterday. It's very simple. You are making assumptions before you even see the product, why, because you feel threatened. Keep doing what you are doing and we will do the same. I guess time will tell.

Right?


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 20 2006, 12:07 AM~5084125
> *assimilation due to what? war/inavisons/conquest? we don't have those problems in today's society(except on the other side of the ocean, and theyve been fighting for centuries). what is occuring today is ACCULTURATION. especially in lowriding.
> *


you said that cultures wouldn't die, but in fact many cultures have died, for instance alot of indigenous groups in Central America assimimilated to Catholicism after the arrival of the Spanish, therefor those groups faided away & died out. Your right there is acculturation in lowriding, but I also believe there is also assimliation as well. There don't have to be a war/invasion/conquest in order for assimilation to occur.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 20 2006, 12:33 AM~5084213
> *Well, maybe I should get your approval before printing each issue, lol. I may live in the NW now but I am from Los angeles. My family is from the LA area. I have many friends in the Los Angeles area that support what I am doing. Here's the deal. You have your magazine and we have ours. We are concentrating on lowriding today and writing articles about yesterday. It's very simple. You are making assumptions before you even see the product, why, because you feel threatened. Keep doing what you are doing and we will do the same. I guess time will tell.
> 
> Right?
> *


nah, we ain't threatened, like I said, 7 years in the game & ain't fell of yet. To bad not all us can say that, ha,ha. Believe me bro, every magazine is threatened by us, why else would you talk shit about us, were always the first magazine attacked when a new magazine comes out, believe me bro, I heard it all before. Street Low is going out of business when this magazine comes out, I think I heard that one about 3 to 4 times, but we survived & stronger than ever. Nope never made assumptions, just asked a question because I was curious, still have no answer but still have my curiousity, but oh well. Yup, only time will tell, good luck the second time around.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 19 2006, 11:53 PM~5084068
> *I have an idea. How about you guys at StreetLow start a thread about your opinions on how a lowriding magazine should be published and let us continue with our POSITIVE thread about lowriding, INCLUDING ALL ETHINCITIES.
> 
> Sound fair?
> *


I have a better idea, keep our name out your mouth if its negative & there wouldn't be no negative post on your thread.

I think thats fair, don't you?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Well, let's see your ABC audits then. You're not threatened by anybody else, right? LRM is printing 450,000 copies, Let's see proof of your distibution. 7 years in the game, you should be well over 250,000 copies if the product is desired by the lowrider industry. Well, guess what, I have those audits and you're not even close enough to hit 20% of their distribution. We have applied for an ABC audit and the distibution will be well known. Like I said before, start your own thread about your thoughts on the lowrider subject.


----------



## Laid Magazine

I guess this is the battle of, "Who can stay up long enough."


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 20 2006, 12:57 AM~5084293
> *I guess this is the battle of, "Who can stay up long enough."
> *



im still here :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 03:02 AM~5084305
> *im still here  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 20 2006, 12:55 AM~5084287
> *Well, let's see your ABC audits then. You're not threatened by anybody else, right? LRM is printing 450,000 copies, Let's see proof of your distibution.  7 years in the game, you should be well over 250,000 copies if the product is desired by the lowrider industry. Well, guess what, I have those audits and you're not even close enough to hit 20% of their distribution. We have applied for an ABC audit and the distibution will be well known. Like I said before, start your own thread about your thoughts on the lowrider subject.
> *


no, of course were not close to LRM's distribution, never said we were, damn, you needed an audit to realize that, ha,ha. Remember there coporate owned, & I'm pretty sure they have more money than us, ha,ha. All we do is print enough magazines to keep it going, cause its what we love to do. Maybe thats why you went out of business the first time, trying to keep up with the Jones's,ha,ha. Little by little homie, little by little, but right now were comfortable at were we stand, small but strong. But we must be doing something right, like I said, 7 years & ain't fall off yet, say it with me, oh, wait you can't, ha,ha


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 12:10 AM~5084133
> *never said you had to be Chicano to be a real lowrider, I'll I said was respect the roots. Like I said, I support all things lowrider related on the independent level, & I wouldn't be here if they weren't trying to put us down. I guess its how they say, the one who hits back gets caught. Oh, yeah, a fact is based on research, not your personal beliefs, but its all good, thanks for supporting us, we have much love for hi-low. Just remember they put us down first for doing are damn thing.
> *


are you saying we contacted hi low and told them to advertise with us and not you? I know no one here contaced hi low about advertising thats 100% for sure


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 03:04 AM~5084313
> *are you saying we contacted hi low and told them to advertise with us and not you? I know no one here contaced hi low about advertising thats 100% for sure
> *


nah Brent i dont think thats what he means, he was talking to me homie


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 20 2006, 12:57 AM~5084293
> *I guess this is the battle of, "Who can stay up long enough."
> *


battle all you want, I'm usually up to about 2 reading every night, damn bro your even getting defensive about who's going to sleep first, ha,ha


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 01:04 AM~5084313
> *are you saying we contacted hi low and told them to advertise with us and not you? I know no one here contaced hi low about advertising thats 100% for sure
> *


nah, I was refering to the homie from hi-low.


----------



## Laid Magazine

Anybody can stay in business printing the bare minimum. Alberto Lopez took a chance and went on to become number 1. Be number 1!!!! Take the chance, it takes heart, money and sacrifice. You talk about being owned by some big company, well the fact is, Alberto pushed LRM over the 500,000 mark without selling out. So don't give credit to Primedia, it was done by one man. One man published a magazine that out sold every other auto magazne in the newstands. Why? Because he had heart. Like I said before, what is your distribution?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 01:09 AM~5084325
> *nah, I was refering to the homie from hi-low.
> *



oh ok i know who told u and i did tell them i thought our magazine will be better and that we will be better distributed and have better photo quality i did say all that but thats not bad mouthing you if i go to a chevy dealer and i ask him why is the tahoe better than the expedition im sure hes gonna tell me why his product is better well its the same thing they asked me why they should advertise with us and not streetlow and i gave them the honest truth


----------



## BLVD

:dunno:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 03:16 AM~5084347
> *oh ok i know who told u and i did tell them i thought our magazine will be better and that we will be better distributed and have better photo quality i did say all that but thats not bad mouthing you if i go to a chevy dealer and i ask him why is the tahoe better than the expedition im sure hes gonna tell me why his product is better well its the same thing they asked me why they should advertise with us and not streetlow and i gave them the honest truth
> *


your not referring to me are u?
:dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: i mean come on man at least move the tripod from the back ground :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 20 2006, 01:20 AM~5084358
> *your not referring to me are u?
> :dunno:
> *



naw homie not you just explaing to the streetlow homie that because i tell one of the people that he advertises with that i think our book is going to be better and proceed to tell him why well he should understand thats business if i am trying to sell car insurance i gotta tell my potential customer why my product is better


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 03:25 AM~5084180
> *never said you weren't a real lowrider, my initial question was how were you going to impliment the Chicano culture into your magazine, being that your white and that the Chicano culture is a major aspect in lowriding. A question that was answered by someone else saying that you will wing it.
> 
> Its funny, nobody reads into what is being said, all we see is the racial issue, read at what I'm saying, I know race is a touchy subject, but not once have I put down any ethnicity, All did was ask a question of how a non- Chicano/Mexicano will implement the roots of lowriding into the magazine.
> *


It's their magazine, why does any of that have to be incorporated into the magazine?

It's 2006, by now, I think the great majority of people in Lowriding know where the roots are. But again, it's 2006, lowriding has come leaps and bounds from where it was 20 years ago. Obviously you agree there.

But being White has nothing to do with knowledge of a specific group or culture. I could school the shit out of some Black folk on Blues, R&B and Funk. But at the end of the day, the knowledge presented outweighs the skin color of the teacher.

Without trying to get to racial here, it's THEIR magazine about CARS, the building of, the heart, the money, the time, the effort of building something, not the culture or cultures that nurtured it's development.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 03:23 AM~5084370
> *naw homie not you just explaing to the streetlow homie that because i tell one of the people that he advertises with that i think our book is going to be better and proceed to tell him why well he should understand thats business if i am trying to sell car insurance i gotta tell my potential customer why my prodeuct is better
> *


okay, just wondering because when he said he was refering to the homie from Hi Low he was talking about me


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 20 2006, 03:24 AM~5084372
> *It's their magazine, why does any of that have to be incorporated into the magazine?
> 
> It's 2006, by now, I think the great majority of people in Lowriding know where the roots are. But again, it's 2006, lowriding has come leaps and bounds from where it was 20 years ago. Obviously you agree there.
> 
> But being White has nothing to do with knowledge of a specific group or culture. I could school the shit out of some Black folk on Blues, R&B and Funk. But at the end of the day, the knowledge presented outweighs the skin color of the teacher.
> 
> Without trying to get to racial here, it's THEIR magazine about CARS, the building of, the heart, the money, the time, the effort of building something, not the culture or cultures that nurtured it's development.
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 20 2006, 01:13 AM~5084338
> *Anybody can stay in business printing the bare minimum. Alberto Lopez took a chance and went on to become number 1. Be number 1!!!! Take the chance, it takes heart, money and sacrifice. You talk about being owned by some big company, well the fact is, Alberto pushed LRM over the 500,000 mark without selling out. So don't give credit to Primedia, it was done by one man. One man published a magazine that out sold every other auto magazne in the newstands. Why? Because he had heart. Like I said before, what is your distribution?
> *


I dissagree with anybody can stay in business printing the bare minimum, theres been a couple magazine that were printing the bare minimum who ain't around anymore. Publishing something, anything big or small takes heart, money, & sacrifice, taking a chance is almost pure luck, so I disagree with you again. The only man I give credit to when it comes to LRM is Sonny Madrid, the creator, the man to first give lowriders there own magazine, to me the man is the one who initiates. The only thing I give Albert credit for is the creation of Street Low, for if he didn't sell out, Street Low probably wouldn't have been born. You sound like a corporate company, everthing is numbers & quotas.


----------



## low1

cant you guys shut the fuck up already??? :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

i guess we will see if our first issue lives up to the hype wont we  god i love the behind the scenes shots we shoot 2 studio cars per issue at least


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 03:27 AM~5084380
> *i guess we will see if our first issue lives up to the hype wont we   god i love the behind the scenes shots we shoot 2 studio cars per issue at least
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 01:16 AM~5084347
> *oh ok i know who told u and i did tell them i thought our magazine will be better and that we will be better distributed and have better photo quality i did say all that but thats not bad mouthing you if i go to a chevy dealer and i ask him why is the tahoe better than the expedition im sure hes gonna tell me why his product is better well its the same thing they asked me why they should advertise with us and not streetlow and i gave them the honest truth
> *


I like how you sugar coat it, to make it seem like it was nothing. It wasn't said in those words, but atleast now were over the denial stage.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 01:33 AM~5084388
> *I like how you sugar coat it, to make it seem like it was nothing. It wasn't said in those words, but atleast now were over the denial stage.
> *



well i didnt talk to them on the phone lets see the email i sent em then  if i was gonna sugarcoat it it hide behind a fake screen name


----------



## Keepit-real

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 12:24 AM~5083947
> *Homie I think in reality we all hide behind a screen name on the internet, I don't think your real name is mr. impala nor mine streetlowrider. I believe you are trying to follow the same advertisers as us, or this situation would of never tooken place. Remember homie, theres enough to go around, & we always said that we want more independent lowrider magazines, and have even helped other magazines out, but when shit is talked about us, that ain't cool. Remember, you guys took the first punch, but we ain't going out. Like I said, its all good, nothing personal, I guess its stricktly business.
> Theres nothing funny about traditiional lowriding being about the Chicano/Mexicano culture, if there is, I must of missed the joke.
> *



Seriously the more u talk the more caca comes out of your mouth. Just face it that the new mag is going to be better than yours and that they will probably get more advertisement!! Chill out u will still get your $$$$ out of ur mags. Oh so what happened to ur other screen name ur not going to use it again?? :roflmao: Damn 4 reals kick back and support each other because this is the selfish bullshit that always keeps lowriders and the CULTURE DOWN!!!!!!!! So stop feeding your ''positive'' bullshit with negative bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 04:33 AM~5084388
> *I like how you sugar coat it, to make it seem like it was nothing. It wasn't said in those words, but atleast now were over the denial stage.
> *


Man, whatever was said you sure took it to heart.

Grow some thicker skin dawg. That's life.

I'm not hating on you, but jesus christ man, get over yourself.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 20 2006, 01:24 AM~5084372
> *It's their magazine, why does any of that have to be incorporated into the magazine?
> 
> It's 2006, by now, I think the great majority of people in Lowriding know where the roots are. But again, it's 2006, lowriding has come leaps and bounds from where it was 20 years ago. Obviously you agree there.
> 
> But being White has nothing to do with knowledge of a specific group or culture. I could school the shit out of some Black folk on Blues, R&B and Funk. But at the end of the day, the knowledge presented outweighs the skin color of the teacher.
> 
> Without trying to get to racial here, it's THEIR magazine about CARS, the building of, the heart, the money, the time, the effort of building something, not the culture or cultures that nurtured it's development.
> *


good points, I have an emphasis in cultural studies, but there is no greater knowledge of cultures than personal experiences.

I disagree, alot of people outside of the southwest don't know the roots of lowriding. 

I agree, it is there magazine, I asked a question due to I feel that there is no traditinal lowriding with the chicano culture, maybe if they had another name, I wouldn't have asked but traditions are traditions.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 20 2006, 01:38 AM~5084397
> *Man, whatever was said you sure took it to heart.
> 
> Grow some thicker skin dawg. That's life.
> 
> I'm not hating on you, but jesus christ man, get over yourself.
> *


homie what are you going to do if someone is trying to take your money & try to put you down? Our advertisers keep our magazine going. We don't have investers, just a bunch of lowriders doing what we love to do.

Its funny, everyone is seeing me as the bad guy, like I said, the one that hits back gets caught, lol.


----------



## BLVD

I think u guys should leave the shit talking alone and let the magazines do the talking :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 03:45 AM~5084413
> *homie what are you going to do if someone is trying to take your money & try to put you down? Our advertisers keep our magazine going. We don't have investers, just a bunch of lowriders doing what we love to do.
> 
> Its funny, everyone is seeing me as the bad guy, like I said, the one that hits back gets caught, lol.
> *


I think everyone sees it that way because like I said if u had a problem with them u should have just confronted them personally, not talk shit about their race


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 04:39 AM~5084401
> *I disagree, alot of people outside of the southwest don't know the roots of lowriding.
> 
> I agree, it is there magazine, I asked a question due to I feel that there is no traditinal lowriding with the chicano culture.
> *


And that's why YOUR magazine covers a lot of that.

I buy it.

But again, it is MY opinion, that the EMPHASIS of their magazine is the CARS, not the roots of lowriding.


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Mar 20 2006, 01:37 AM~5084396
> *Seriously the more u talk the more caca comes out of your mouth. Just face it that the new mag is going to be better than yours and that they will probably get more advertisement!! Chill out u will still get your $$$$ out of ur mags. Oh so what happened to ur other screen name ur not going to use it again??  :roflmao:  Damn 4 reals kick back and support each other because this is the selfish bullshit that always keeps lowriders and the CULTURE DOWN!!!!!!!! So stop feeding your ''positive'' bullshit with negative bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I don't anything I ever said was sellfish nor does it keep lowrider & the culture down. Yeah, I know we'll still get money out our magazine, you'll still see Street Low for many years to come. I'll still use my other screen name, I've had since 2002, but everybody wants me to use this one cause I guess its my real name, right keepit-real, oh wait that isn't your real name either.


----------



## Keepit-real

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 02:45 AM~5084413
> *homie what are you going to do if someone is trying to take your money & try to put you down? Our advertisers keep our magazine going. We don't have investers, just a bunch of lowriders doing what we love to do.
> 
> Its funny, everyone is seeing me as the bad guy, like I said, the one that hits back gets caught, lol.
> *



ALL I READ IS BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH............Yes u and ur mag are the bomb thats why when another mag comes out u support them. Damn u got all butt hurt and scared of another mag and now u trying to talk urself and mag all back up cause u were caught in a lie and a bullshit screen name!!!!


----------



## Keepit-real

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 02:50 AM~5084424
> *I don't anything I ever said was sellfish nor does it keep lowrider & the culture down. Yeah, I know we'll still get money out our magazine, you'll still see Street Low for many years to come. I'll still use my other screen name, I've had since 2002, but everybody wants me to use this one cause I guess its my real name, right keepit-real, oh wait that isn't your real name either.
> *



again nothin but CACA in that shit above!!!!! Everyone has fake names on here and on everyother website just don't use another name and talk mierda and try and play it off like it wasn't u!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 20 2006, 01:45 AM~5084415
> *I think u guys should leave the shit talking alone and let the magazines do the talking :biggrin:
> *


we aren't even trying to compete with them, we said this many times, were a culture/lifestyle magazine, there an enthusiast magazine. There tryiing to compete with us, till today, there name never came out our mouths.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

HA THER WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS ..

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRANDON ..BRENT AND BIG E ..

LEMME KNOW WHEN I CAN GET MY COPY ..AND WHICH ONE WILL I BE IN.. :cheesy:


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 04:45 AM~5084413
> *homie what are you going to do if someone is trying to take your money & try to put you down?*


This is my last post on this subject and I don't think anyone here is the "Bad Guy."

But what I do is TRY harder in that situation, because I'm in it all the time.

I've been a professional musician for years, I have to compete with a lot of other cats. I'll go out on a limb and say I'm in one of the best Funk bands anywhere in the states, but guess what? 

I try harder, play better, study more. All part of the game. Or as we say "woodshedding."

"Que te vaya bien" to all magazines, not an easy task.


----------



## Keepit-real

OK STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT I GOT SOMETHING MORE IMPORTANT TO SAY THAN THIS SHIT!!!!!!!! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MR IMPALA FOR NAMING THE 1ST ISSUE AFTER ME!!!!! ALSO I WILL FED EX A CASE OF CORONAS FOR U!!!!!

     :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Mar 20 2006, 01:50 AM~5084426
> *ALL I READ IS BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH............Yes u and ur mag are the bomb thats why when another mag comes out u support them.  Damn u got all butt hurt and scared of another mag and now u trying to talk urself and mag all back up cause u were caught in a lie and a bullshit screen name!!!!
> *


damn, you must of read blah blah, and filled in the blanks. I never said that our magazine is the bomb, not scared of another mag, like I said before mags have come & gone saying were going out of business, but now they are no longer with us. I do support all indepent mags, I have LRM, Street Customs, Orlies (before they were sold out, I have Lowridaz, Blvd, Scrape, Bajito and a few others (before they went out of business, I want an issue of spokes & juice out of texas), and I continue to buy LoCompany when I see it. I wasn't the one caught up in a lie, look back about a page or two, they finally admitted to it.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Mar 20 2006, 03:00 AM~5084440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT I GOT SOMETHING MORE IMPORTANT TO SAY THAN THIS SHIT!!!!!!!! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MR IMPALA FOR NAMING THE 1ST ISSUE AFTER ME!!!!! ALSO I WILL FED EX A CASE OF CORONAS FOR U!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 20 2006, 01:55 AM~5084434
> *HA THER WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS ..
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRANDON ..BRENT AND BIG E ..
> 
> LEMME KNOW WHEN I CAN GET MY COPY ..AND WHICH ONE WILL I BE IN.. :cheesy:
> 
> *


were the haters, ha,ha like I said, they struck first.


----------



## baghdady

StreetLowrider: This conversation went from professional to unprofessional real quick. There are several different opinions out there. It’s a big world. Competition is what drives the American entrepreneur. Now show some professionalism and get off this thread. If you feel that there needs to be some communication between your company and theirs, go thru the appropriate channels. You must remember that the comments and opinions you are stating here are also being attached to the publication you represent. 

VR,

Tradition: 
1: an inherited, established, or customary pattern of thought, action, or behavior (as a religious practice or a social custom) 
2: the handing down of information, beliefs, and customs by word of mouth or by example from one generation to another without written instruction
3: cultural continuity in social attitudes, customs, and institutions
4: characteristic manner, method, or style


----------



## 6Deuce

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 20 2006, 12:43 AM~5084018
> *i know my history very well, written on the matter in periodicals and talked on the radio about certain subject matters related to chicanos/mexicans/latinos/stereotypes a few times. i think what has been written in your other name is offensive. by what you are saying, the chicano culture is the most important aspect of lowriding. i tend to disagree, i believe THE SPIRIT of lowriding is what is important. that can be interpreted in many ways.  that can be done with one's cultural pride, but by NO MEANS should it be the main emphasis or reasoning behind the continuation of this spirit. it is my opinion is should be carried on by family, Car Clubs, whatever type of motivation, the community, history and what people are doing to promote and carry on STANDARDs of lowriding.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Stated very well.......
I'm a 32 year old white boy who loves to lowride!!!
Like you said Lowriding can be interpreted in many ways.....
For Example...Hot rodders have been lowriding since the begining
of hot rodding! Many would cut there coils and modify there suspension
however they could, just to sit close to the ground (this is a form of Lowriding)......And back in the day, and to this day the majority (not ALL by any
means) of hot rodders were and are white.....(please, no one take any offence, I'm not racist by any means, And I Respect all race and cultures) I just want
people to see other veiw points of lowriding and to think of the people who do
it, and not make it all a Race thing...
Race don't matter and should be left out......Like you said "I believe THE SPIRIT 
of lowriding is what is important". From Hot Rodders to Traditional Lowriders!!!!!

Much props. for your new magazine :thumbsup: 
I look forward to seeing it....


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Mar 20 2006, 04:00 AM~5084440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT I GOT SOMETHING MORE IMPORTANT TO SAY THAN THIS SHIT!!!!!!!! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MR IMPALA FOR NAMING THE 1ST ISSUE AFTER ME!!!!! ALSO I WILL FED EX A CASE OF CORONAS FOR U!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



THAT LOOKS LIKE HELLA-TIGHT.... I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHERE, I CAN PICK IT UP HERE IN THE CENTRAL FLORIDA


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 20 2006, 02:23 AM~5084370
> *naw homie not you just explaing to the streetlow homie that because i tell one of the people that he advertises with that i think our book is going to be better and proceed to tell him why well he should understand thats business if i am trying to sell car insurance i gotta tell my potential customer why my product is better
> *


 well said :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i'm the same way i run a 
security bussiness i go out and get potential clients and i tell them that my 
company can provide better services .  there are not a lot of lowriding magas out there 
i try to buy them all when i can :biggrin: mr impala i wish you and your
partners good luck . when can i get my issue :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 19 2006, 01:08 PM~5080121
> *nothing but ass and lolo's wright mr impala  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 20 2006, 08:16 AM~5085204
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Mar 20 2006, 10:16 AM~5085204
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 I'll buy that! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BARRIOS




----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 01:34 AM~5084215
> *you said that cultures wouldn't die, but in fact many cultures have died, for instance alot of indigenous groups in Central America assimimilated to Catholicism after the arrival of the Spanish, therefor those groups faided away & died out. Your right there is acculturation in lowriding, but I also believe there is also assimliation as well. There don't have to be a war/invasion/conquest in order for assimilation to occur.
> *


you are very off base with this analogy/example. i wont get into the type of fallacies committed in all your posts, this isnt philosophy 101. i will say you are erred in comparing events that occurred nearly 500 years ago to things that are not occurring in my opinion today. you mentioned something about how white people are going to address lowriding, last i checked i wasnt white, and a few others involved arent white either. in any case, it doesnt matter, since we have a "few" ideas about content of OUR magazine. our focus is LOWRIDING as the whole, and everything else as a part of this concept.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 20 2006, 12:26 PM~5086420
> *you are very off base with this analogy/example. i wont get into the type of fallacies committed in all your posts, this isnt philosophy 101. i will say you are erred in comparing events that occurred nearly 500 years ago to things that are not occurring in my opinion today. you mentioned something about how white people are going to address lowriding, last i checked i wasnt white, and a few others involved arent white either. in any case, it doesnt matter, since we have a "few" ideas about content of OUR magazine. our focus is LOWRIDING as the whole, and everything else as a part of this concept.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 02:39 AM~5084401
> *good points, I have an emphasis in cultural studies, but there is no greater knowledge of cultures than personal experiences.
> 
> I disagree, alot of people outside of the southwest don't know the roots of lowriding.
> 
> I agree, it is there magazine, I asked a question due to I feel that there is no traditinal lowriding with the chicano culture, maybe if they had another name, I wouldn't have asked but traditions are traditions.
> *


produce more magazines. get more extensive distribution, and you can send YOUR MESSAGE out how ever you like. you shouldnt have come up on this thread (in a fake name) and ask how we are going to address certain issues. we might, we might not address certain issues, but you have your own magazine to provide that content. it's not our responsibility in my opinion to promote certain ideaologies. especially idealogies that can be readily found in many publications and on the internet already.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Mar 20 2006, 04:00 AM~5084440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT I GOT SOMETHING MORE IMPORTANT TO SAY THAN THIS SHIT!!!!!!!! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MR IMPALA FOR NAMING THE 1ST ISSUE AFTER ME!!!!! ALSO I WILL FED EX A CASE OF CORONAS FOR U!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


keepit-real!  Traditionals :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Mar 20 2006, 03:00 AM~5084440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT I GOT SOMETHING MORE IMPORTANT TO SAY THAN THIS SHIT!!!!!!!! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MR IMPALA FOR NAMING THE 1ST ISSUE AFTER ME!!!!! ALSO I WILL FED EX A CASE OF CORONAS FOR U!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: FUCKIN' SWEEET :cheesy:


----------



## cdznutz42069

just let me know when and where to sign up and im there.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 20 2006, 11:26 AM~5086420
> *
> *


E,
Congrads , I just heard the news. I bet hes rolling around in a mini gold plated shopping cart

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 20 2006, 02:59 PM~5086998
> *just let me know when and where to sign up and im there.
> *


Same here.


----------



## truucha

*WILL YOU GUYS HAVE A WEBSITE OR DO YOU ALL READY HAVE ONE,,,*</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>*P.S I DON'T WANT TO READ THREW 36 PAGES TO FIND THE ANSWER, THANXS*


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 21 2006, 03:12 AM~5091271
> *WILL YOU GUYS HAVE A WEBSITE OR DO YOU ALL READY HAVE ONE,,,</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>P.S I DON'T WANT TO READ THREW 36 PAGES TO FIND THE ANSWER, THANXS
> *


its on page LOL if you realy want to know you'll read it all homie LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

oh i forgot to add when you find it let me know


----------



## lo4lyf

so when am i gonna be able to buy this magazine?


----------



## Laid Magazine

www.traditionallowriding.com


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 21 2006, 07:05 AM~5092043
> *www.traditionallowriding.com
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 21 2006, 09:28 AM~5092139
> *:biggrin:
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 21 2006, 07:31 AM~5092153
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD
> *



gonna look bad ass with the undertaker 2 on our cover :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 21 2006, 09:42 AM~5092166
> *gonna look bad ass with the undertaker 2 on our cover  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

when is the planned release?? :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X

:thumbsup:


----------



## crown town baller

hard at work in miami[attachmentid=512282]


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

seriously thinking


----------



## BIG MAURO

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 21 2006, 05:09 PM~5095031
> *seriously thinking
> *


looks like he's sittin on da shitter


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

you know he will poop out a good mag


----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 21 2006, 12:19 PM~5093008
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Mar 20 2006, 10:00 AM~5084440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT I GOT SOMETHING MORE IMPORTANT TO SAY THAN THIS SHIT!!!!!!!! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MR IMPALA FOR NAMING THE 1ST ISSUE AFTER ME!!!!! ALSO I WILL FED EX A CASE OF CORONAS FOR U!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good job guys i love the cover.


----------



## Laid Magazine

Subscription info will be posted on our website by the end of the week!

Thanks to everyone for your support!!!

 

Free t-shirts to the first 200 subscribers!

Thanks again!!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 21 2006, 11:38 PM~5097053
> *Subscription info will be posted on our website by the end of the week!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Free t-shirts to the first 200 subscribers!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> *



:0


----------



## LemonDrop63

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 22 2006, 02:38 AM~5097053
> *Subscription info will be posted on our website by the end of the week!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Free t-shirts to the first 200 subscribers!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> *



I want mine! lrm has gotten to be a joke. I want some real shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

I cant wait......especially to see my add.

Brandon, Brent.......this is what we need........a real mag.  



Just dont forget about your friends up here....!!!!!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Get well soon Big Dawg..........


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHAT IS THE WEBSITE, AND STOP FUCKING AROUND, YOU GOT CATS LIKE CRACKHEADS AROUND HERE.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 22 2006, 09:26 AM~5098368
> *I cant wait......especially to see my add.
> 
> Brandon, Brent.......this is what we need........a real mag.
> Just dont forget about your friends up here....!!!!!
> *


yeah,No town cars on 17's


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 22 2006, 08:13 AM~5098621
> *yeah,No town cars on 17's
> *


DAMN....guess im out... :angry: .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Mar 22 2006, 10:48 AM~5098864
> *DAMN....guess im out... :angry: .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 22 2006, 10:09 AM~5098589
> *WHAT IS THE WEBSITE, AND STOP FUCKING AROUND, YOU GOT CATS LIKE CRACKHEADS AROUND HERE.
> *


 :biggrin: www.traditionallowriding.com :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 21 2006, 11:38 PM~5097053
> *Subscription info will be posted on our website by the end of the week!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Free t-shirts to the first 200 subscribers!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> *


you guys know i'll have mine.......so save me that T in a XXL


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 22 2006, 02:07 PM~5099770
> *you guys know i'll have mine.......so save me that T in a XXL
> *


yeah me too


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Glad to see your back Brent :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 22 2006, 05:59 PM~5101969
> *Glad to see your back Brent :biggrin:
> *


He already called me talking shit too HA HA HA


----------



## DuezPaid

I might be wrong but arent you the guys that did Ridaz magazine?


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 22 2006, 07:22 PM~5102085
> *I might be wrong but arent you the guys that did Ridaz magazine?
> *


yes and no. not all of us were involved in the first magazine.


----------



## granpa

for whatever it matters i liked the first mag, it looks like you guys have some more people on board that can only make it better. best of luck and mine will be a XXL  also


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn hop[e you have enough XXl's


----------



## Laid Magazine

Since they are going to be free, we were planning on printing them all on "Large" shirts :0 


J/P  



Looks like they will all end up being between XXL and XXXXL, lol.

Maybe even a 5X for a few of the homies


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 22 2006, 11:20 PM~5103176
> *Since they are going to be free, we were planning on printing them all on "Large" shirts :0
> J/P
> Looks like they will all end up being between XXL and XXXXL, lol.
> 
> Maybe even a 5X for a few of the homies
> *


put me down for a 5x homie


----------



## BLVD

I need a 3x homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

say me sum :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

sign me up for an 2XL :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 23 2006, 06:33 AM~5104089
> *sign me up for an 2XL  :biggrin:
> *


yeah me too man .


----------



## Unity_Jon

so i think you should give these away free with the first issue...










because you know they're gonna start crying again.


----------



## Laid Magazine

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

wassupppppppppp


----------



## Laid Magazine

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

i feel like a truck ran me over lol


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## johnny coconut

well if you accidently print up any 1XL shirts, i'll take one!


----------



## blvddown

GET IT TO THE EAST COAST, IT WILL SELL......PEACE, AND GOOD LUCK... :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

:thumbsup: brent it's good to hear you came out o.k. we were pulling for you brandon & I well see you soon at the next show witch is this sunday


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 23 2006, 10:26 AM~5104912
> *well if you accidently print up any 1XL shirts, i'll take one!
> *


me too and nothins for free!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

YALL NEED TO START TAKING SUBSCRIPTIONS RIGHT NOW, IF YALL TELL ME WHERE, I WILL BE THE FIRST. MY HOMIE LOUIE'S 69 IS GONNA BE IN THERE.


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 23 2006, 09:13 AM~5104847
> *i feel like a truck ran me over lol
> *


good to hear your made it ok and are on the mend.... i know you'll do fine...


----------



## blueouija

TTT


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 23 2006, 11:13 AM~5104847
> *i feel like a truck ran me over lol
> *


get back to bed...... :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64

*you are all invited to join us on july 16th for our fourth anual picnic we are taking it back to the park hope to see you all there :biggrin: *


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## vegasrider

im sure this was addressed but i dont feel like looking through this topic. is it gonna come out every month or bimonthly and how much are the subscriptions gonna be???


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Mar 24 2006, 01:59 AM~5110370
> *im sure this was addressed but i dont feel like looking through this topic. is it gonna come out every month or bimonthly and how much are the subscriptions gonna be???
> *


Its going to be monthly, and the subsciptions are $35 for one year. You can visit www.traditionallowriding.com later to get info on subscribing.


----------



## NIMSTER64

well put me down for 2xl also :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 23 2006, 10:37 PM~5109973
> *
> *


CLEAN ASS 61


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## ROSCO




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ROSCO_@Mar 24 2006, 06:03 AM~5111435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new release dates 

MAY 22ND
JUNE 19TH
JULY 24TH
AUGUST 21ST
SEPTEMBER 18TH
OCTOBER 23RD
NOVEMBER 20TH
DECEMBER 18TH

Subscribers should have the first issue by May 10th, 2006


----------



## lifestyle4life

where do i subscribe ?or pm me with ur number so i can call you -SE VALE :biggrin:


----------



## truucha

RUFFLY ABOUT HOW MANY PAGES WILL THE MAGAZINE HAVE ?????????


----------



## OrangeCounty58

itll have plenty of pages, not going to be thin. money well spent


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 24 2006, 11:23 AM~5113220
> *RUFFLY ABOUT HOW MANY PAGES WILL THE MAGAZINE HAVE ?????????
> *



first issue is 132 pages


----------



## TopDogg

Looks good, I'll be waiting for my subscription


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2006, 12:55 PM~5113026
> *new release dates
> 
> MAY 22ND
> JUNE 19TH
> JULY 24TH
> AUGUST 21ST
> SEPTEMBER 18TH
> OCTOBER 23RD
> NOVEMBER 20TH
> DECEMBER 18TH
> 
> Subscribers should have the first issue by May 10th, 2006
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija

Is the subscription info going to be on the website today?


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 24 2006, 04:18 PM~5114345
> *Is the subscription info going to be on the website today?
> *


X2


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2006, 01:44 PM~5113350
> *first issue is 132 pages
> *


When you coming through Texas??


----------



## Mr Impala

Soon but we might actually have someone down there do freelance for us so we will know. On a side note alot of my good homies have sent me well wishes and pm's i haed a major surgery and im still here its hard to type cuz im realy sore so if i dont PM you back be patient im recovering and trying to do as much as i can.


----------



## showandgo

just get some rest brent. everyone will still be here when you get better.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2006, 06:26 PM~5114938
> *Soon but we might actually have someone down there do freelance for us so we will know. On a side note alot of my good homies have sent me well wishes and pm's i haed a major surgery and im still here its hard to type cuz im realy sore so if i dont PM you back be patient im recovering and trying to do as much as i can.
> *


GET YOUR ASS BACK TO BED...!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 24 2006, 03:29 PM~5114956
> *GET YOUR ASS BACK TO BED...!!!!!
> *


i know bean and his club will allhave subscriptions :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

are web site should be up in a couple days so you guys can subscribe


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 22 2006, 08:02 PM~5102356
> *yes and no. not all of us were involved in the first magazine.
> *


This is brandon right? He did an interview with Rob Vanderslice at dennys?


----------



## Dylante63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Mar 25 2006, 12:24 AM~5115389
> * are web site should be up in a couple days so you guys can subscribe
> *


----------



## Laid Magazine

DuezPaid	Posted Today, 09:30 PM


This is brandon right? He did an interview with Rob Vanderslice at dennys?
________________________________________________________________________












Damn bro, that was a long time ago.  How's Rob doing?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 24 2006, 09:59 PM~5115997
> *DuezPaid	Posted          Today, 09:30 PM
> 
> 
> This is brandon right? He did an interview with Rob Vanderslice at dennys?
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Damn bro, that was a long time ago.   How's Rob doing?
> *




uuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dennys sounds good right now lmao :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird

take care of yourself bro, cant wait till i can suscribe


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## DuezPaid

Robs good he is about to move to a bigger shop. That article you did on him was probably his favorite.


----------



## Rob's 84'

it is about time for some shit like this good luck


----------



## Mr Impala

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: crown town baller, lowlow24

damn J up early u gonna cover the dam show tomorrow right i was hoping to go but im in no condition to do that just yet


----------



## uso4vida

good, no more debating. Stay positive and good luck. Oh, and I want a XXL. 
Robert


----------



## Rollinaround

save me a 4xl


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 25 2006, 09:16 AM~5117415
> *save me a 4xl
> *



get your subscription and the shirt is free


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 11:23 AM~5117454
> *get your subscription and the shirt is free
> *


sup Brent...damn..it's been awhile since I've been up in the mix..hehehehehe....


soooooooo..when are we having the release party????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 12:28 AM~5116039
> *uuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dennys sounds good right now lmao  :biggrin:
> *


nooooooooooooo...remember...protien.... :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

You know protein shakes can be fixed up to look good.


But the taste :barf:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 25 2006, 12:21 PM~5117698
> *You know protein shakes can be fixed up to look good.
> But the taste :barf:
> *


hahahahaah..and it depends who is serving them as well....hehehe




what's up Brandon


----------



## baghdady

I havent missed the subscriptions right :0 


I hope not  ....


Damn being in Iraq sucks :angry:


----------



## baghdady

And TTT for protein shakes :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin: yeah! I'll be at that show tomorrow relax take care of your self and we will see you back in action again soon.
take care your friend crown town baller 
aka J.T.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 25 2006, 10:58 AM~5117926
> *And TTT for protein shakes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 01:14 PM~5118003
> *
> *


yummy....make mine a double......double D that is...


----------



## CMEDROP

make sure to announce when the site is up and running


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 02:14 PM~5118003
> *
> *












i hope you dont have E&J in there...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 01:23 PM~5117454
> *get your subscription and the shirt is free
> *


you guys going to have a pay pal address on there to?just kinda wondering what all ways we can pay for the subscr.  i wanna be part of the first 200 :biggrin: 

by the way good luck you guys with this magazine it should do very well


----------



## Mr Impala

yes we will have paypal


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 08:01 PM~5119147
> *yes we will have paypal
> *


  can't wait!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 07:01 PM~5119147
> *yes we will have paypal
> *




lol damn Brent.... when will the rest of the site for the mag be up...?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 25 2006, 04:04 PM~5119161
> *lol damn Brent.... when will the rest of the site for the mag be up...?
> *




soon they r working on it


----------



## Guam707

Will it be for sale in Nor Cal? If so, where?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 25 2006, 04:43 PM~5119312
> *Will it be for sale in Nor Cal?  If so, where?
> *



all over but if u want it early and cheaper just subscribe


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 06:45 PM~5119319
> *all over but if u want it early and cheaper just subscribe
> *


i thought we could subscribe this weekend


----------



## BIG DIRTY

NOTHING YET


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 10:23 AM~5117454
> *get your subscription and the shirt is free
> *


Is that going for everybody that subscribes? 4XL here too.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

WHEN AND WHERE CAN I GET A COPY, DON'T WANT TO MISS THE FISRT ISSUE :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

T-shirts for the first 200 subscribers. These shirts were designed and sponsered by rhyders Street Wear. They will feature Rhyders logo as well as TLM's on the back with a cool phrase on the front.

You will be able to order a subscription at traditionallowriding.com. The site should be set up late tonight or tomorrow morning to take PayPal orders.

Single copy orders will be taken in a couple of weeks.

Thanks for all of the support!!!


----------



## showandgo




----------



## Mr Impala

Traditional Lowriding Magazine
160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
Corona, CA 92882

35.00 for 1 year 
65.00 for 2 years

this is for the guys that want to send money orders


----------



## Laid Magazine

:biggrin: 

And if you do send in a money order, please include your shirt size just in case you're one of the first 200 subscribers.

Thanks!


----------



## elJefe'67

:0


----------



## chevy9585

hope to see it in minnesota thats for sure


----------



## mxcn_roc

:0


----------



## Laid Magazine

A lot of snow in Minnesota but I'm sure we can get some snow sleds and deliver a few hundered magazines out that way.

My homie lives in St. Paul.

Can't wait to shoot some rides out hat way


----------



## mxcn_roc

:0


----------



## baghdady

ok this is not cool :angry: I am all the way over here and I see the subscribe button but i cant get to it :angry: Mr. Impala, Please ensure my subscription is in :biggrin: 4XL brother :cheesy: .... I need some help :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Brent method of payment? Paypal accepted? LMK.


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 26 2006, 06:41 AM~5121701
> *ok this is not cool  :angry:  I am all the way over here and I see the subscribe button but i cant get to it  :angry:  Mr. Impala, Please ensure my subscription is in  :biggrin:  4XL brother  :cheesy:  .... I need some help  :biggrin:
> *


mine is the same way.it won't let me subscribe...it must still be in the works but i want a xxl


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 26 2006, 07:47 AM~5121750
> *Brent method of payment? Paypal accepted? LMK.
> *


yup they are taking paypal


----------



## BIG DIRTY

What site yall on, cause it aint letting me go anywhere, just a coming soon thing


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 26 2006, 11:54 AM~5122063
> *What site yall on, cause it aint letting me go anywhere, just a coming soon thing
> *


they might of took it back down cause it wasn't all the way finished and it was probable the same site you got on which is www.traditionallowriding.com/


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Yeah that is what I got, but there is noting there!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

patience my friends we want to make sure everything is right before we put it up. but we would like you all to subscribe cuz it will mean you believe in us and thats important to us


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 12:36 PM~5122454
> *patience my friends we want to make sure everything is right before we put it up. but we would like you all to subscribe cuz it will mean you believe in us and thats important to us
> *


WELL STOP BULLSHITTIN MANNNNNNN. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

I just talked to Carlos. He said that everything should be working in a couple of hours


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 26 2006, 12:53 PM~5122544
> *I just talked to Carlos. He said that everything should be working in a couple of hours
> *


Damn, I leave for work right now, won't be home until 2AM.

:angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

Traditional Lowriding Magazine
160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
Corona, CA 92882

35.00 for 1 year 
65.00 for 2 years

this is for the guys that want to send money orders


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 26 2006, 11:53 AM~5122544
> *I just talked to Carlos. He said that everything should be working in a couple of hours
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 12:19 PM~5122722
> *Traditional Lowriding Magazine
> 160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
> Corona, CA 92882
> 
> 35.00 for 1 year
> 65.00 for 2 years
> 
> this is for the guys that want to send money orders
> *


Iam game man ! I'll send that out monday!


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 26 2006, 02:38 PM~5123285
> *Iam game man ! I'll send that out monday!
> *


Never mind I'll pay right now! :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

What do I get for being the first to subscribe? 2 Shirts?


----------



## TwOtYme

done deal!


----------



## olskoolkaddy

:cheesy:


----------



## bowtieconnection

just got my 2 yr subscription order placed


----------



## johnny coconut

My payment is in, i'll take an xl thank you very much


----------



## Mr Impala

http://www.traditionallowriding.com/ you can now subscribe remember the 1st 200 get free t shirts


----------



## Mr Impala

Traditional Lowriding Magazine
160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
Corona, CA 92882

35.00 for 1 year 
65.00 for 2 years

this is for the guys that want to send money orders


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

i have a problem my old paypal is shut down cause i switched banks and i don't have one through my new bank cause i don't have a routeing number so what can i do?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 26 2006, 01:52 PM~5123544
> *i have a problem my old paypal is shut down cause i switched banks and i don't have one through my new bank cause i don't have a routeing number so what can i do?
> *



Traditional Lowriding Magazine
160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
Corona, CA 92882

35.00 for 1 year 
65.00 for 2 years

this is for the guys that want to send money orders


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Im in. 2 years. :biggrin:  2XL please.


----------



## BIGTONY

I just did my 2 year subscribtion can i get 2 shirts sewed together LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

lets keep it strong so we can all have a magazine that we can enjoy


----------



## Rollinaround

Just sent in mine......I need 4xl


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Not working again


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 26 2006, 02:14 PM~5123630
> *Not working again
> *


just worked for me


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 05:16 PM~5123637
> *just worked for me
> *


I don't know, maybe my shit will not let me go to it, but it goes to the site, but where is the ICON


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 26 2006, 02:18 PM~5123645
> *I don't know, maybe my shit will not let me go to it, but it goes to the site, but where is the ICON
> *


the one that says subscribe


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Okay well I am not seeing it, so damn, I might have to mail my shit it, was trying to get an OG Tshirt for Memorablillia reason


----------



## SUPREME69

hopefull im one of the first 200. mine just went through.make mine a xxl


----------



## Guest

<-------------- subscribed.



because i am happy to see someone trying to KEEP IT REAL.


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 03:50 PM~5123539
> *http://www.traditionallowriding.com/ you can now subscribe remember the 1st 200 get free t shirts
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

Subscribed as well. I'll take a 2X as well.


----------



## Big Doe

I just subscribed, wheres my shirt :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

Can't wait for my first issue to come in.


----------



## DJ63

I just paid for mine One question, will I get his before it hits the stores or 3 weeks after like LRM? Do I qualify for a X-L T?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 26 2006, 03:46 PM~5124134
> *I just paid for mine  One question, will I get his before it hits the stores or 3 weeks after like LRM? Do I qualify for a X-L T?
> *


  u will have it b4 the stores do http://www.traditionallowriding.com/ hope to have everyones support on the new magazine  


Traditional Lowriding Magazine
160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
Corona, CA 92882

35.00 for 1 year 
65.00 for 2 years

this is for the guys that want to send money orders


----------



## Laid Magazine

All subscribers will get an email asking for shirt size.

Subscribers will get magazines before the store.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 26 2006, 05:48 PM~5123777
> *<-------------- subscribed.
> because i am happy to see someone trying to KEEP IT REAL.
> *


WORD.


----------



## LacTre

Got my sub., when is the first issue coming out?


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## guumba

:cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 04:52 PM~5123547
> *Traditional Lowriding Magazine
> 160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
> Corona, CA 92882
> 
> 35.00 for 1 year
> 65.00 for 2 years
> 
> this is for the guys that want to send money orders
> *


just got back from sending out my money order. hope i get me a shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Did I make the 200 list...I just sent paypal..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Can't wait. 

I hope you guys put more black women in the mag. I love me some chocolate...I know you do too so don't front! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Bumper Chippin 88 Posted Today, 05:40 PM


Did I make the 200 list...I just sent paypal..
__________________________________________________________________











Yep, we got ya covered!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Crenshaw's Finest	Posted Today, 05:42 PM

Can't wait. 

I hope you guys put more black women in the mag. I love me some chocolate...I know you do too so don't front! 
_____________________________________________________












We will feature girls of all ethnicities :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln

I just got my subscription too.


----------



## Royalty

Do you have the first 200 yet?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 26 2006, 05:46 PM~5124404
> *Crenshaw's Finest	Posted Today, 05:42 PM
> 
> 
> We will feature girls of all ethnicities :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Nope. Kinda slow on Sunday


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

just paypal'd my 1 year subscription


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 26 2006, 04:57 PM~5124451
> *just paypal'd my 1 year subscription
> *



appreciate it dan get the whole ro crew to subscribe :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 26 2006, 11:51 PM~5124165
> *All subscribers will get an email asking for shirt size.
> 
> Subscribers will get magazines before the store.
> *


How about selling it out of our shop what i got to do bro,do i get a shirt for that. :biggrin:  Can't wait bro it will be nice to see something different.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 26 2006, 05:05 PM~5124500
> *How about selling it out of our shop what i got to do bro,do i get a shirt for that. :biggrin:   Can't wait bro it will be nice to see something different.
> *



we will work something out im sure you can sell a few from the shop :biggrin: we know majestics has our backs


----------



## whitey

Word


----------



## flaco78

just got my 2 year subscription :thumbsup:


----------



## whitey

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle

just paid for my one year :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

isnt paypal a great thing sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

just got my subscription.... would have earlier but i've been a lazy ass all day and just got out of bed.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 01:08 AM~5124520
> *we will work something out im sure you can sell a few from the shop  :biggrin: we know majestics has our backs
> *


 :biggrin: True that homie,really good luck i hope it takes off. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

> _Originally posted by ******_@Mar 26 2006, 07:25 PM~5124617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what the hell is so funny?


----------



## Stickz

I cant enter the website. It still says coming soon.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 26 2006, 06:36 PM~5124994
> *I cant enter the website. It still says coming soon.
> *


only the subscribe button works right now


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 09:13 PM~5125168
> *only the subscribe button works right now
> *


I dont even see that.. :angry:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Mr Impala I got the subscription through on my Sidekick II so it is all gravy. I feel so special now!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 26 2006, 07:16 PM~5125183
> *I dont even see that.. :angry:
> *



orange button that says subscribe


----------



## eastbay_drop

cant wait to see this! :cheesy:


----------



## Laid Magazine

If any of you were at the site when it still said coming soon you might need to empty your cache and/or refresh the page to see the updated version.


----------



## Stickz

Alright i emptyed the Cache, I see it! Thanks


----------



## Laid Magazine




----------



## Dino

i'm in! :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

i'm in! :biggrin:


----------



## esco64

where besides the web site are we going to find this magazine!!!
GOOD LUCK WITH THE MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

In stores May 22nd.


----------



## 62bird

paid for my subscvription, but it didnt have a place to put the tshirt size, not sure if i was in the first 200;;;i need a 2xl


----------



## whitey

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding+Mar 26 2006, 03:51 PM~5124165-->
> 
> 
> 
> All subscribers will get an email asking for shirt size.
> 
> Subscribers will get magazines before the store.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-62bird_@Mar 26 2006, 08:09 PM~5125466
> *paid for my subscvription, but it didnt have a place to put the tshirt size, not sure if i was in the first 200;;;i need a 2xl
> *


.
:biggrin:


----------



## bigjune62

I also paid for a subscription, should be a good mag with a new twist!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 09:58 PM~5125751
> *.
> :biggrin:
> *



I JUST BOUGHT A 1 YEAR SUBSCRIPTION :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 26 2006, 09:23 PM~5125932
> *I JUST BOUGHT A 1 YEAR SUBSCRIPTION  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## titoislaidlow

I aint reading through 48 pages to find out if there are gonna be some Center Fold Spreads :biggrin: LMK


----------



## Laid Magazine

Will will have a centerfold sometime soon but for now we're concentrating on page count.

First issue, 132 pages, high quality paper with a thick U.V. cover. A very good start and we'll build from there....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 26 2006, 10:21 PM~5126398
> *Will will have a centerfold sometime soon but for now we're concentrating on page count.
> 
> First issue, 132 pages, high quality paper with a thick U.V. cover. A very good start and we'll build from there....
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

Hells yeah got me my one year subscribtion :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

does it show a count of subscribers to you guys?if so what is it at if you don't mind me asking  just wondering if i'll be part of the 200 or not :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

just subscribed!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Today was the first day to accept subscriptions. We now have 74, so there are plenty of shirts still available.


Thanks to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baghdady

:0 It let me subscribe :cheesy: I am in!! :biggrin: my year is paid for  

TTT


----------



## Guest

is it monthly ? or every 2 months?


----------



## LemonDrop63

Got my sub yesterday :thumbsup: I'm ready for a real lowrider mag.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Mar 27 2006, 03:31 AM~5127003
> *is it monthly ? or every 2 months?
> *



monthly


----------



## layzeeboi

just found this thread.. lovin it, already put in my subscription. maybe someday yall can make a stop here in hawaii


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Mar 27 2006, 03:39 AM~5127010
> *just found this thread.. lovin it, already put in my subscription. maybe someday yall can make a stop here in hawaii
> *



we will be there for sure this year


----------



## blueouija

I got my two year subscription in last night....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 27 2006, 04:44 AM~5127086
> *I got my two year subscription in last night....
> *



thanks jay


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 08:53 AM~5127183
> *thanks jay
> *



no problem bro.... you know I support this mag 100%. My old man is looking forward to seeing the mag as well.


Am I your first subscriber in the Northeast? LoL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 08:53 AM~5127183
> *thanks jay
> *


The magazine going to have the high gloss cover and full page layouts?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 27 2006, 05:57 AM~5127201
> *The magazine going to have the high gloss cover and full page layouts?
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 08:59 AM~5127206
> *
> *


nice.


----------



## OGJordan

There will be plenty of SUVs on 26s and Civics and Integras and shit, right?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 27 2006, 06:38 AM~5127289
> *There will be plenty of SUVs on 26s and Civics and Integras and shit, right?
> *



yeah uh huh sureeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Volv_lo

PAYED!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 27 2006, 07:00 AM~5127354
> *PAYED!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thanks we appreciate canadas support as well


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 10:11 AM~5127385
> *thanks we appreciate canadas support as well
> *



I've never subcribed to LRM either because I just don't like it enough... But I've heard a lot of great things about this mag.. other than from this forum  

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## grand prix78

im in i just sent my money paypal thanks cant wait


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 06:36 AM~5127007
> *monthly
> *


JUST ORDERED


----------



## 64SUP

just order 2year uce mil town :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

i just ordered


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 26 2006, 08:09 PM~5125466
> *paid for my subscvription, but it didnt have a place to put the tshirt size, not sure if i was in the first 200;;;i need a 2xl
> *


me too.


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 09:11 AM~5127385
> *t
> *


I have 1 question. I'm using my paypal right, but i want the Magazine shipped to my Job, cause i'm here everyday. But on paypal it's not verifyed would that be a problem? Thanks.


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 03:45 AM~5127019
> *we will be there for sure this year
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Grimmis

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

got my confirmation from paypal.......


----------



## Guest

payment sent :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

I can't wait to get my first copy. :thumbsup: I signed up for 2 years.


----------



## Laid Magazine

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdimpala64

just got my receipt from paypal.


----------



## Unity_Jon

Yup i'm in, wonder if i made the 200 mark ? damn different time zones and all that ! 

Will be a nice suprise when it arrives, really looking forward to it.


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA

Just got my order in ....cant wait to see it ...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Mar 27 2006, 12:51 PM~5129318
> *Just got my order in ....cant wait to see it ...
> *



thanks homie you get that fiberglass thing worked out?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

YOU SAW I POSTED I GOT MY ORDER IN LAST NIGHT, 2XL FOR BIG DIRTY


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 27 2006, 01:31 PM~5129582
> *YOU SAW I POSTED I GOT MY ORDER IN LAST NIGHT, 2XL FOR BIG DIRTY
> *



yup everyone will get an email asking for their shirt sizes you dont need to pm them to me


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:nono:  

KEEP THAT SHIT ON THE LO LO HOMIE, DAMN


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## monte88

well hell how do i sign up for this..its nice to see a real magazine coming out showing real lowriders..hopefully not a lot wheel ads..lol


----------



## Laid Magazine

www.traditionallowriding.com


----------



## Bejeweled_65

:cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

I just want you all to know, that I've never subscribed to any magazine ever in my life. I usually bought my LRM from 7-11. After all the shit talking everyone does (myself included) about the other magazine, it boils down to how many actually support the smaller upcoming mags! I just subscribed cuz I know you guys believe in what it is your trying to acomplish, and I'll support that anyday Good luck guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Family4

can't wait, placed my order yesterday. just one question our pay pal act. is in my wife's name any way to get the mag. sent in my name?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup:


----------



## AWSOM69

Just paid for my two year subscription. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks to all!!!!  

We still have plenty of shirts left


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 27 2006, 10:41 PM~5131623
> *Thanks to all!!!!
> 
> We still have plenty of shirts left
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 27 2006, 07:56 PM~5131729
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 27 2006, 07:41 PM~5131623
> *Thanks to all!!!!
> 
> We still have plenty of shirts left
> *


Cool, I'll take a Large. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 27 2006, 09:11 PM~5132222
> *Cool, I'll take a Large.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## oldskool 67

Brent, I just payed for my subscription, do I still get a t-shirt?
Can't wait for that first issue Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 28 2006, 12:58 AM~5133352
> *Brent, I just payed for my subscription, do I still get a t-shirt?
> Can't wait for that first issue Homie.  :biggrin:
> *



thanks david i still wanna set up that shoot with the bigbody and that other "special" cadillac


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 02:36 PM~5129617
> *yup everyone will get an email asking for their shirt sizes you dont need to pm them to me
> *


I think paypal has an incorrect email address for me :uh:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2006, 02:03 AM~5133360
> *thanks david i still wanna set up that shoot with the bigbody and that other "special" cadillac
> *


Both Cadi's are good to go, let me know when you're ready.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 28 2006, 01:13 AM~5133375
> *I think paypal has an incorrect email address for me :uh:
> *



dont trip ill send u a xxl  can we get that specail cadi in the studio to really do it justice


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

Traditional Lowriding Magazine
160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
Corona, CA 92882

35.00 for 1 year 
65.00 for 2 years

this is for the guys that want to send money orders


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2006, 02:18 AM~5133380
> *dont trip ill send u a xxl    can we get that specail cadi in the studio to really do it justice
> *


XL will be fine. I agree with you, definetly a studio shoot for the cadi


----------



## Dressed2Impress

man, my son's wanting a "T" shirt too....


----------



## Guest

> *Dressed2Impress Posted Today, 12:10 PM
> man, my son's wanting a "T" shirt too.... *


 get another subscription :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 28 2006, 11:33 AM~5135698
> *get another subscription  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SHOELACES

goodluck just placed my order yesterday


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Mar 28 2006, 02:03 PM~5136654
> *goodluck just placed my order yesterday
> *



appreciate it the more the better we need every riders support


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2006, 05:30 PM~5137276
> *appreciate it the more the better we need every riders support
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

I just paid for my subscription. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 28 2006, 04:16 PM~5137534
> *I just paid for my subscription. :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO! whats up Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

u guys hit the 200 mark yet i want a shirt will pay tonight


----------



## Laid Magazine

We still have shirts available


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

I just ordered my subscription! Can't wait to check it out. I know it is going to be nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 28 2006, 06:51 PM~5137965
> *We still have shirts available
> *


That means I got in on time I ordered yesterday! Can't wait for the first one to arrive.A good mag has been long over due.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Hey Brent, I cant do payments online, can I send in a money order? Can't wait for the first issue.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 28 2006, 09:03 PM~5138325
> *Hey Brent, I cant do payments online, can I send in a money order?  Can't wait for the first issue.
> *


sup Nono.....you know we'll be taking a trip to Sactown....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 28 2006, 07:03 PM~5138325
> *Hey Brent, I cant do payments online, can I send in a money order?  Can't wait for the first issue.
> *


for sure homie 
Traditional Lowriding Magazine
160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
Corona, CA 92882

35.00 for 1 year 
65.00 for 2 years

this is for the guys that want to send money orders and toro is right this ones on the list for sure


----------



## Mr Impala

we got subscribers in 27 states so far we want a copy of his magazine to be in every state so come on people tell a friend in wyoming or neberaska we still got some shirts left :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider

just payed for subscription my shirt size is 2xl


----------



## Temptation O*C

:thumbsup: 
good luck with the magazine 
paypal send :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Temptation O*C_@Mar 28 2006, 08:38 PM~5138960
> *:thumbsup:
> good luck with the magazine
> paypal send  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Go to bed MR IMPALA so you can get that magazine out


----------



## Mr Impala

trust me its a team effort of many im a very small part of a great team believe it or not every memeber of the magazine is a member of LIL


----------



## NIMSTER64

i got a 2 year sub.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 28 2006, 07:51 PM~5137965
> *We still have shirts available
> *


thanks will send mo out tommorow


----------



## Rollinaround

Cant wait for the mag!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

Gangsta


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2006, 07:07 PM~5138353
> *sup Nono.....you know we'll be taking a trip to Sactown....
> *


What Up Toro, can't wait for you to make the trip. You know how we do it.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 29 2006, 10:11 AM~5140775
> *Cant wait for the mag!
> *



Hell yeah....


what's up Rollin?


----------



## Rollinaround

BACK AT WORK TODAY...SAME OLD SHIT. SAN JOSE CUSTOMS did some killer work reinforcing my big body.


----------



## A&W

Just pay pal mine :thumbsup: 
and I better get a shirt :cheesy:


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Mar 29 2006, 09:54 AM~5140966
> *Just pay pal mine :thumbsup:
> and I better get a shirt :cheesy:
> *


Alright!
I just checked my mail box and no Magazine yet! Whats the hold up :angry:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 28 2006, 07:07 PM~5138353
> *sup Nono.....you know we'll be taking a trip to Sactown....
> *



  

Im gonna try and get a MO today.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 29 2006, 08:21 AM~5141124
> *
> 
> Im gonna try and get a MO today.
> *



appreciate it


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 15 2006, 03:58 AM~5051619
> *traditionals are cars that are on 13's or 14's (or stocks in some cases)  not mini trucks not big wheeled suv's not hondas not euros. Mostly GM and some FOMOCO rwd products.
> *


 :thumbsup:


need subscription info on c.c. prders please....................... maybe i missed it?
pm if need be


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Mar 29 2006, 02:49 PM~5142897
> *:thumbsup:
> need subscription info on c.c. prders please....................... maybe i missed it?
> pm if need be
> *


scratch that!
went back and found it. down for 1 year since my paypal funds were low. 

cant wait to see the first mag!!!! i hope it wasnt to late?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Mar 29 2006, 02:53 PM~5142929
> * i hope it wasnt to late?
> *


Better late, than never.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 28 2006, 08:51 PM~5137965
> *We still have shirts available
> *


4x?


----------



## Mr Impala

after all of the first 200 subscriptions r filled then everyone will get emails asking their sizes then the shirts will be ran so evreryone will getthe right size


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2006, 12:15 PM~5143076
> *after all of the first 200 subscriptions r filled then everyone will get emails asking their sizes then the shirts will be ran so evreryone will getthe right size
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 29 2006, 12:16 PM~5143081
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2006, 03:15 PM~5143076
> *after all of the first 200 subscriptions r filled then everyone will get emails asking their sizes then the shirts will be ran so evreryone will getthe right size
> *




how many subscriptions have you guys sold so far?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 29 2006, 01:44 PM~5143765
> *how many subscriptions have you guys sold so far?
> *


a couple :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

TTT


----------



## OrangeCounty58

if you bought two subscriptions of 1 year, could have received the 2nd shirt for 5 bucks


----------



## Laid Magazine

We just had someone order two, 1 year subscriptions so he's going to get 2 shirts :biggrin:


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2006, 02:15 PM~5143076
> *after all of the first 200 subscriptions r filled then everyone will get emails asking their sizes then the shirts will be ran so evreryone will getthe right size
> *


Can you post a picture of what the "Free Shirt" looks like?


----------



## PHANTASYJOE

i just orderd my subscription


----------



## Laid Magazine

The shirt is still being designed by sponsor, "Rhyders Street Wear." Once it's finished, Jayson will post pics. Instead of printing 200 shirts without knowing sizes we have decided to wait until all 200 subscribers were in. This way every one gets the size they want. There's nothing worse then getting a Lg shirt in the mail when you needed a XXXL, lol.

Thanks again!

Check out www.traditionallowriding.com and get your shirt on reserve.


----------



## Hustler on the go

Just pay pal my order, shirts still available.? :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 28 2006, 12:33 PM~5135698
> *get another subscription  :biggrin:
> *


hey now....


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 28 2006, 12:33 PM~5135698
> *get another subscription  :biggrin:
> *


hey now.... he will but he's got to earn the cash first.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 28 2006, 12:33 PM~5135698
> *get another subscription  :biggrin:
> *


hey now.... he will but he's got to earn the cash first.....


----------



## crown town baller

TTT


----------



## lor1der

have you hit the 200 hundred mark yet im looking to get a free tee. is there going to be distrubution to all 50 states or just the west coast.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 08:31 AM~4901103
> *Well, here it is, a new magazine for you guys that are real die hard pure lowriders to appreciate and enjoy. Inside our pages you will find cars that are traditional and sit on 13's and 14's from bombs to Impalas to cadis to lincolns. We will cover a broad spectrum of what we think lowriding is truly about. We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day and wanted to do something to make lowriders around the world proud to say, "THIS IS WHAT A LOWRDING MAGAZINE should be like." Less ads, more quality pictures, no euros, no mini trucks, no suv's, just traditionals. You will be amazed by our photography and intrigued by our articles. We will bring you guys stuff that you want to see, interviews with people you want to hear from and print shows that you want to see. The time has come for a true lowrider magazine designed for LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS!
> 
> IN STORES MAY 3rd, 2006
> *


DAMN HUEY IS A FAT ASS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

The shirt is a gift to suscribers. Saying thank you for the support. It's Free. And although its hard, we will do everything possible to make sure everyone is happy and gets the size requested. The design will be a Limited design. Meaning, no more than the 200 will be made. The design will also reflect the magazine, our clothing, and our lifestyle...... 

Please, let this just be a bonus. The real reward will be in the pages of TLM.

Also, keep a look out for more limited releases from Traditional Lowriding and Rhyders Street Wear.

Maybe even a 1 or a kind shoe???


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Mar 30 2006, 06:50 PM~5152207
> *The shirt is a gift to suscribers. Saying thank you for the support. It's Free. And although its hard, we will do everything possible to make sure everyone is happy and gets the size requested. The design will be a Limited design. Meaning, no more than the 200 will be made. The design will also reflect the magazine, our clothing, and our lifestyle......
> 
> Please, let this just be a bonus. The real reward will be in the pages of TLM.
> 
> Also, keep a look out for more limited releases from Traditional Lowriding and Rhyders Street Wear.
> 
> Maybe even a 1 or a kind shoe???
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## whitey

Is this a monthly or bi-monthly magazine?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Every month.....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ******_@Mar 30 2006, 06:28 PM~5152728
> *Is this a monthly or bi-monthly magazine?
> *


like a womans period :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:happysad:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

its the new coming!!!

just wanna say them shirts aint cheap to make

rhyders only does quality work!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Mar 30 2006, 05:50 PM~5152207
> *The shirt is a gift to suscribers. Saying thank you for the support. It's Free. And although its hard, we will do everything possible to make sure everyone is happy and gets the size requested. The design will be a Limited design. Meaning, no more than the 200 will be made. The design will also reflect the magazine, our clothing, and our lifestyle......
> 
> Please, let this just be a bonus. The real reward will be in the pages of TLM.
> 
> Also, keep a look out for more limited releases from Traditional Lowriding and Rhyders Street Wear.
> 
> Maybe even a 1 or a kind shoe???
> *


let me buy a small for my son!!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Robert, 

We'll have shirts available on the website soon.

By the way, I have a cd of pics going your way tomorrow


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 29 2006, 09:11 PM~5145669
> *The shirt is still being designed by sponsor, "Rhyders Street Wear." Once it's finished, Jayson will post pics. Instead of printing 200 shirts without knowing sizes we have decided to wait until all 200 subscribers were in. This way every one gets the size they want. There's nothing worse then getting a Lg shirt in the mail when you needed a XXXL, lol.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Check out www.traditionallowriding.com and get your shirt on reserve.
> *


THAT IS THE BEST IDEA I HAVE EVER HEARD BESIDES WELL GREAT IDEA :biggrin: I AM IN FOR TWO I WILL GET THE NEIGHBORS IN AS WELL GOOD LOOKING OUT I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 30 2006, 08:34 PM~5153159
> *Robert,
> 
> We'll have shirts available on the website soon.
> 
> By the way, I have a cd of pics going your way tomorrow
> *


right on dawg.... you still got my home addy?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks bro!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2006, 07:56 PM~5153252
> *  :biggrin:  :0
> *



wassup Nim :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

getting my subscription monday......... shirts still avalible? im gonna need a 3 or 4xl :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff

Finally subscribed.

3XL por favor.

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 31 2006, 08:40 AM~5155920
> *Finally subscribed.
> 
> 3XL por favor.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



appreciate it we need the support from the east


----------



## whitey




----------



## sdimpala64

2XL for me I subscribed earlier this week


----------



## Laid Magazine

You got it!


----------



## Dolle

I need a XL I subscribed this past weekend


----------



## bowtieconnection

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2006, 08:55 AM~5155196
> *wassup Nim  :biggrin:
> *


not much homie chilling .how are you doing homie


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn brent, you be up to early homie... how you been feelin since the surgery...

meltin off them lbs?


----------



## Mr Impala

i got up early every day lol im hanging in there a double doubl from in and out sounds good right about now but oh well


----------



## 2six3's

all signed up that will be an xl for impalas1963 paypal sent :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

we will be in studio tomorrow sunday and monday :biggrin: so be patient on the pm's


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 1 2006, 01:44 AM~5160469
> *we will be in studio tomorrow sunday and monday  :biggrin: so be patient on the pm's
> *


Whens the album coming out :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO

looking forward to the mag, and will be sending my subscription in next week.
havent read all the pages , so i dont know if it been addressed or not, 
but i have to say , im slightly dissapointed that the first cover car has already had a major shoot and featured (i think twice if im not mistakened) ,i really wanna see some new cars. (yes im completely aware that there will have to be some previously featured cars)

but its a beautiful car, so more pics of it wont hurt


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2006, 03:18 PM~5157827
> *i got up early every day lol im hanging in there a double doubl from in and out sounds good right about now but oh well
> *


who you tellin.... sounds good to me to but i need to watch my girlish figure.... damn military reserves crackin down on a bratha about his weight.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I went to 7-11 last night and I could'int find a copy. When or where can I get one.?

Im in Hollywood,CA

Peace.


----------



## layzeeboi

man it aint out yet. pay attention. may 22nd!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

any sneak peeks? :biggrin: I am anxious


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 1 2006, 08:52 PM~5163298
> *any sneak peeks? :biggrin:  I am anxious
> *


 yeah man 

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 1 2006, 07:43 PM~5163258
> *man it aint out yet. pay attention. may 22nd!
> *


My bad, I kept thinking March. I feel stupid n shit


----------



## Dee Luxe

I made a subscription. Giving support from tha STL. :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

Dam I just found this topic!!!!!!!!!!!will you be takeing money orders?


----------



## H8RMKR

I PUT IN MY SUBSCRIPTION VIA PAYPAL ITS TAKING LONG DAMNIT WHENS MAY COMIN FUCK ITS TAKING LONG :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

is the magazine going to sell up here in portland oregon?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 1 2006, 06:52 PM~5163298
> *any sneak peeks? :biggrin:  I am anxious
> *



heres one for you


----------



## layzeeboi

tight!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2006, 04:28 AM~5164525
> *heres one for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

That's what I am talking about!


----------



## groovin ruben

Just Paid for my subscription


----------



## groovin ruben

If I'm still within the 200 list my size is xx-large


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2006, 01:28 AM~5164525
> *heres one for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie


----------



## OldDirty

Damn that tre's off the chain!


----------



## BLVD




----------



## DeeLoc

subscription will be made this wednesday

ttt


----------



## DuezPaid

How many subscribers so far?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

ttt


----------



## TwOtYme




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## Mr Impala

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Huero_59*, wsl63


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2006, 04:07 PM~5179259
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Huero_59, wsl63
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

how you doing Brent??????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 4 2006, 04:57 PM~5179517
> *how you doing Brent??????
> *



chilling man getting ready for our first issue :biggrin: did you get that material back?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2006, 06:23 PM~5179556
> *chilling man getting ready for our first issue  :biggrin:  did you get that material back?
> *


yup yup......I'll hit you up on the email in a few......


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 4 2006, 05:34 PM~5179609
> *yup yup......I'll hit you up on the email in a few......
> *



ill email u some shots of my 63 in the studio this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

hey i wanna c 2!!!! 

wadda up Toro hope alls good my friend


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 4 2006, 09:01 PM~5180379
> *hey i wanna c 2!!!!
> 
> wadda up Toro hope alls good my friend
> *


it's going well..can't wait for Portland this year...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2006, 08:36 AM~5182958
> *
> it's going well..can't wait for Portland this year...
> *


u check your email


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2006, 07:36 AM~5182958
> *
> it's going well..can't wait for Portland this year...
> *



ill take care of u fam :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike

this going to stay on the west coast or going all over??


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 09:40 AM~5182976
> *
> 
> u check your email
> *


yeah...I'm resizing the pics I'm sending to you......plus pm me an address for the disc


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Apr 5 2006, 09:27 AM~5183244
> *this going to stay on the west coast or going all over??
> *


WORLD WIDE HOMIE


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2006, 08:36 AM~5182958
> *
> it's going well..can't wait for Portland this year...
> *


mihgt have to hook up so i can shake the mans hand wit the eye for photography.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 5 2006, 11:07 AM~5183497
> *mihgt have to hook up so i can shake the mans hand wit the eye for photography.....
> *


wow...thanks on the props homie.......I'll be going to the show with my Uce family and just to have fun and take pics.......


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2006, 10:29 AM~5183706
> *wow...thanks on the props homie.......I'll be going to the show with my Uce family and just to have fun and take pics.......
> *


i hear ya homie... yall gonna stay at the double tree and kick it at the club saturday night... that's where RI will be....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 5 2006, 11:53 AM~5183864
> *i hear ya homie... yall gonna stay at the double tree and kick it at the club saturday night... that's where RI will be....
> *


we'll have to see where the family stays...but you know after driving over 9 hours, if our hotels are only a few minutes apart,it's all good..hehehehe....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 09:40 AM~5182976
> *
> 
> u check your email
> *


did YOU checkYOUR email yet?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2006, 10:59 AM~5183909
> *did YOU checkYOUR email yet?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 12:35 PM~5184201
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'll take that as a yes


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2006, 11:51 AM~5184304
> *I'll take that as a yes
> *



i sent you an address so send away my friend.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 01:07 PM~5184386
> *i sent you an address so send away my friend.
> *


woooooooo hooooooooooooooo....another round of protein shakes on the house..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2006, 12:08 PM~5184395
> *woooooooo hooooooooooooooo....another round of protein shakes on the house.....  :biggrin:
> *



saturday is the big day i get to eat sugar free fat free pudding YUMMMMMMMY :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

heyyyyyyyy Brent

heyyyyyyyyyy Breeeeeeeeeeent

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Brennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnttttttt


you got mail.......


----------



## Mr Impala

still need subscribers :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE

WILL BE GETTING MINE IN A FEW DAYS . uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 01:35 PM~5184571
> *still need subscribers :biggrin:
> *


wow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: anyone guess who this girl is? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

I know I know.......and I know a lot of you guys out there do to...just look closer....


----------



## Laid Magazine

Isn't that Ummm..... :uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

:0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 26 2006, 02:09 PM~4931938
> *big pimping right here  :biggrin:
> *


I think that pic was in fresno...wasn't it?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

OBSESSION C.C OUT OF ATL. IS BEHIND YOU 100%
CALLING YOU FRIDAY NO MONEY IN THE ACOUNT
AFTER TAMPA LAST WEEKEND. LOL LOL

GOT A COUPLE OF COVERS DOWN THERE ALSO
LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Laid Magazine

What's up Bean? :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 6 2006, 02:49 AM~5188694
> *What's up Bean?  :cheesy:
> *


just chillin.... how you doing.....can i help dress the models...?


----------



## Laid Magazine

lol, You're either up really late or very early.

When you come to Cali you're invited to check out a studio shoot man :biggrin: 

We need to hire someone to dress the models


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 6 2006, 03:00 AM~5188721
> *lol, You're either up really late or very early.
> 
> When you come to Cali you're invited to check out a studio shoot man  :biggrin:
> 
> We need to hire someone to dress the models
> *


:biggrin: its 6am here...
i'll bring my own body OIL...for the models.. :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 5 2006, 10:58 AM~5183901
> *we'll have to see where the family stays...but you know after driving over 9 hours, if our hotels are only a few minutes apart,it's all good..hehehehe....
> *


you know it... i'll have a drink for you and Kita waiting at the bar.....


----------



## Laid Magazine

Free shirts still available with subscription


----------



## M.Cruz

just placed in my 2 year :cheesy: 

uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Apr 6 2006, 01:49 PM~5191431
> *just placed in my 2 year :cheesy:
> 
> uffin:
> *


thanks Mickey :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 7 2006, 06:16 AM~5190873
> *Free shirts still available with subscription
> *



i want to subscribe, pm me the details


----------



## cleverlos

i just payed for my suscription!!! can i get my first issue sing by you all? 


good luck with the mag maybe one day my ride will be good enough for your magazine!!!


----------



## cleverlos

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 6 2006, 03:16 PM~5190873
> *Free shirts still available with subscription
> *



:biggrin: where my shirt? XL please!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Apr 6 2006, 02:25 PM~5191674
> *i want to subscribe, pm me the details
> *



www.traditionallowriding.com and click subscribe


----------



## BIG DIRTY

FLORIDA #3 REMEMBER THAT


----------



## Laid Magazine

That's why we shot 3 rides out there already  

Se ya soon.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 6 2006, 07:32 PM~5192617
> *That's why we shot 3 rides out there already
> 
> Se ya soon.
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU IN TOWN, STRIP CLUBS AND CORONA'S HOMIE


----------



## Laid Magazine

LOL, Thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 6 2006, 07:36 PM~5192641
> *LOL, Thank you sir  :biggrin:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 6 2006, 07:09 PM~5192469
> *FLORIDA #3 REMEMBER THAT
> *


Ohyeah man number 8 right here hahahaha we coming for your title punk :biggrin: lol j/p


----------



## Laid Magazine

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## low1

check you PM Brandon! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LemonDrop63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 7 2006, 02:06 AM~5194284
> *Ohyeah man number 8 right here hahahaha we coming for your title punk  :biggrin:  lol  j/p
> *



HELL YEAH! LETS HERE IT FOR OHIO! Maybe I'll be some help by summer 2007 :biggrin: :uh: LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:ugh:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:ugh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

i have some nice pictures around here somewhere, too bad i cant post them


----------



## Laid Magazine

You were suppose to erase those Eric!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

i know which one would be a good one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:angry: 
:angry: 

:twak:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 7 2006, 01:02 PM~5197105
> *:angry:
> :angry:
> 
> :twak:
> 
> 
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 7 2006, 12:20 PM~5196916
> *i know which one would be a good one  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i even have ones where its the "showing" and the "doing" :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

:biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:roflmao: 


LMAO!!!

Brent that shit is too funny bro


----------



## Mr Impala

check your email ese


----------



## OrangeCounty58

oh well i dont format pics that well


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Looks good to me


----------



## OrangeCounty58

the guy gets into his work :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

WOW! I need some exercise


----------



## teach

I thought New Mexico would be high in distribution. Guess not.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 7 2006, 01:42 PM~5197414
> *WOW! I need some exercise
> *


cameras are heavy :biggrin:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub

Where will I be able to get it in Amarillo Texas. Will I be albe to get it at Walmart or something


----------



## elhippie64

got my subscription :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

THIS SHIT IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

got mine.......... ill take a 4xl shirt please................


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Apr 7 2006, 04:47 PM~5198852
> *got mine.......... ill take a 4xl shirt please................
> *



appreciate it


----------



## OURLIFE

did i make it in under the 200 mark.......... this subscription is a gift to me.... i love my family............. now is may here yet





> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 7 2006, 05:53 PM~5199346
> *appreciate it
> *


----------



## Laid Magazine

You made it homie!

Everyone will get an email asking shirt sizes after we have all 200 subscribers.

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHERE IS MY EMAILS HOMES


----------



## Laid Magazine

After we have all 200 we will send emails :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 7 2006, 09:54 PM~5199964
> *After we have all 200 we will send emails :biggrin:
> *


JUST FUCKING WITH YA, COME ON FUCKERS, START GETTING THEM SUBSCRIPTIONS GOING


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 7 2006, 09:09 PM~5200068
> *JUST FUCKING WITH YA, COME ON FUCKERS, START GETTING THEM SUBSCRIPTIONS GOING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 7 2006, 10:49 PM~5200931
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Yeah I cant wait either!! I hope this mag is like LRM was in the early to mid 90's..


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 7 2006, 09:00 AM~5191843
> *www.traditionallowriding.com  and click subscribe
> *


Thank you sir


----------



## Paul K

Just paid for my 2 year subscription :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

THANK YOU SIR!!

:cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 8 2006, 06:56 PM~5204164
> *THANK YOU SIR!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


damn sounds like you got yourself some manners....


----------



## Laid Magazine

I'm a humble guy.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 8 2006, 09:56 PM~5205424
> *I'm a humble guy.....
> 
> 
> *


the only way to be homie...


----------



## JasonJ

Soooooooo Brent my homie.....
Lakers or Dodgers this Friday???    
Lakers huh?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 8 2006, 10:22 PM~5205599
> *Soooooooo Brent my homie.....
> Lakers or Dodgers this Friday???
> Lakers huh?
> *



make sur ei have em by tuesday mr scalper :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

dodgers vs giants


----------



## Laid Magazine

I wouldn't mind checkin' out a Lakers game


----------



## Toro

sup Brandon, you should have the cd on monday


----------



## Laid Magazine

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 8 2006, 11:49 PM~5205965
> *I wouldn't mind checkin' out a Lakers game
> *



too bad u live in trailblazer land :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan

fuck the lakers dodgers all the way


----------



## Laid Magazine

:angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 9 2006, 08:47 AM~5206789
> *fuck the lakers dodgers all the way
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 9 2006, 09:16 AM~5206914
> *:angry:
> *


ill send u pictures :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 8 2006, 11:49 PM~5205965
> *I wouldn't mind checkin' out a Lakers game
> *


as long as its VIP or floor, cause all other seats go on like jeans on a woman. always one size too small :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

John always gets us row A or B. We serious about that shit. I'll say hi to Jack for ya, lol.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 9 2006, 09:58 AM~5207086
> *John always gets us row A or B. We serious about that shit. I'll say hi to Jack for ya, lol.
> *



cant say hi to jack from oregon :biggrin: these r good seats for free you cant beat free jasons the homie :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 9 2006, 09:58 AM~5207086
> *John always gets us row A or B. We serious about that shit. I'll say hi to Jack for ya, lol.
> *



for that pricing i hope it comes with part of the dance team :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

My homie Luis is taking me the a Dodger game when I get out there. I haven't been to a Dodger game in over 20 years.


----------



## Laid Magazine

OrangeCounty58	Posted Today, 10:13 AM

QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Apr 9 2006, 09:58 AM) 
John always gets us row A or B. We serious about that shit. I'll say hi to Jack for ya, lol.



for that pricing i hope it comes with part of the dance team :biggrin: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Shea always tries talking to me but I keep telling her I'm married :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 9 2006, 11:53 AM~5207060
> *as long as its VIP or floor, cause all other seats go on like jeans on a woman. always one size too small  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO, it would be funny to see Brent in a pair of womens jeans. They are section 114, dont know if thats good or bad, but i know the price was right! lol  

http://www.ticketmaster.com/seatingchart/73985/2356


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2006, 12:34 PM~5207280
> *LMAO, it would be funny to see Brent in a pair of womens jeans. They are section 114, dont know if thats good or bad, but i know the price was right! lol
> 
> http://www.ticketmaster.com/seatingchart/73985/2356
> *


Damn, look what the cat brought in...!

What up Jason J?


----------



## Toro

:0


----------



## Laid Magazine

How many you got :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 9 2006, 10:36 AM~5207289
> *How many you got  :cheesy:
> *


lol he only has 2 lakers seats im taking my wife :biggrin: last time me and eric went we sat pretty high and alli can say is WOW them seats weren't friendly for anyone over 210 :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

John got tickets to the Portland/Laker game but I'm tired of flying


----------



## Laid Magazine

What's up Toro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 9 2006, 10:39 AM~5207312
> *John got tickets to the Portland/Laker game but I'm tired of flying
> *



tell john ill trade him lol :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 9 2006, 12:35 PM~5207284
> *Damn, look what the cat brought in...!
> 
> What up Jason J?
> *


Whats up man? How you been... you still in VA? Hows the car coming?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 9 2006, 11:40 AM~5207317
> *What's up Toro :biggrin:
> *


chillin chillin...woke up with a little headache...but bumping E-40's new music...woooo hoooooo...time to wake up the neighborhood..hehehe


----------



## JasonJ

Gas brake dip gas brake dip...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2006, 11:45 AM~5207338
> *Gas brake dip gas brake dip...
> *


 the Bay Area's blowing up........yadiidaiiimeannnnnnnn???? :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 9 2006, 10:18 AM~5207193
> *OrangeCounty58	Posted Today, 10:13 AM
> 
> QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Apr 9 2006, 09:58 AM)
> John always gets us row A or B. We serious about that shit. I'll say hi to Jack for ya, lol.
> for that pricing i hope it comes with part of the dance team :biggrin:
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Shea always tries talking to me but I keep telling her I'm married :biggrin:
> *


doesnt matter, she improves the atmosphere anyway


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 02:30 PM~5184944
> *:biggrin: anyone guess who this girl is? :biggrin:
> *


who is she


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 9 2006, 03:39 PM~5208084
> *who is she
> *


Thats my NEXT EX WIFE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:0


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2006, 12:43 PM~5207332
> *Whats up man? How you been... you still in VA? Hows the car coming?
> *


Marinating...I got something else to keep me busy. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 10 2006, 12:22 AM~5211678
> *Marinating...I got something else to keep me busy. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2006, 09:27 PM~5209778
> *Thats my NEXT EX WIFE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## crown town baller

TTT[attachmentid=532371]


----------



## bigswanga

You got a PM


----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin: nice ride that v-max put togther


----------



## Laid Magazine

That is a nice ride...

Did he win Best of Show this weekend?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 10 2006, 10:04 PM~5217196
> *That is a nice ride...
> 
> Did he win Best of Show this weekend?
> *



i would assume orguillo won


----------



## Laid Magazine

Didn't know he was there.

Wish I could of been there


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Sorry I missed ya bro, maybe next time. 

Brent said you left me a gift :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 11 2006, 06:20 AM~5218442
> *Sorry I missed ya bro, maybe next time.
> 
> Brent said you left me a gift :cheesy:
> *



shit if you dont get down here soon it might fit me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

That's messed up bro


----------



## Dressed2Impress

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that might be messed up but in a good way... droppin them pounds baby.... you do the damn thang Brent... they lettin ya eat more than non-fat pudding yet?


----------



## bigswanga

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 11 2006, 11:38 AM~5220139
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that might be messed up but in a good way... droppin them pounds baby.... you do the damn thang Brent... they lettin ya eat more than non-fat pudding yet?
> *



nope well aside from cream of wheat and yogurt thats about it next satrday i can eat an egg woo hoooooooo


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 11 2006, 12:07 PM~5220297
> *nope well aside from cream of wheat and yogurt thats about it next satrday i can eat an egg woo hoooooooo
> *


right on... bet you can't wait for that, that mutha gonna taste good aint it....

i've been dieting cause the reserves been gettin on my ass about my little weight gain... it sucks, according to them at my height i should only weigh around 165... damn i'd look like a skeleton


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 11 2006, 08:20 AM~5218442
> *Sorry I missed ya bro, maybe next time.
> 
> Brent said you left me a gift :cheesy:
> *


its a pink medium t-shirt........ :biggrin:


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 11 2006, 12:07 PM~5220297
> *nope well aside from cream of wheat and yogurt thats about it next satrday i can eat an egg woo hoooooooo
> *


DID YOU HAVE THE OPERATION?


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 11 2006, 02:11 PM~5220315
> *right on... bet you can't wait for that, that mutha gonna taste good aint it....
> 
> i've been dieting cause the reserves been gettin on my ass about my little weight gain... it sucks, according to them at my height i should only weigh around 165... damn i'd look like a skeleton
> *


I got out of the Marines 6 years ago, I weighed like 180-190.

Now I'm 215.

:biggrin:


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 11 2006, 02:13 PM~5221057
> *I got out of the Marines 6 years ago, I weighed like 180-190.
> 
> Now I'm 215.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMN A FAT ICE MAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by NO-SELL-OUT_@Apr 11 2006, 04:20 PM~5221097
> *DAMN A FAT ICE MAN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yes siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT

BRENT WHEN WILL YOU BE ABLE TO RUN BY THE SHOP?


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT

DAMN ICE-MAN THEY AHVE ME BANNED! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by NO-SELL-OUT_@Apr 11 2006, 04:22 PM~5221111
> *DAMN ICE-MAN THEY AHVE ME BANNED! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?
> *


I believe it, but why the new name, why not Big-Scotty2 or something?


----------



## Laid Magazine

drasticbean	Posted Today, 01:47 PM

QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Apr 11 2006, 08:20 AM) 
Sorry I missed ya bro, maybe next time. 

Brent said you left me a gift 

its a pink medium t-shirt........ :biggrin: 
_____________________________________________________________________________


A medium pink shirt, that should look good with my belly hanging out


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by NO-SELL-OUT_@Apr 11 2006, 02:21 PM~5221104
> *BRENT WHEN WILL YOU BE ABLE TO RUN BY THE SHOP?
> *



RUN thats not for a few months at least LOL but i can do a shop stop whenever


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 11 2006, 02:57 PM~5221331
> *RUN thats not for a few months at least LOL but i can do a shop stop whenever
> *


HOW ABOUT "WADDLE"? CALL ME UP!! AND WHY DID "DRLOWS" BAN ME? UNBAN ME HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 11 2006, 04:13 PM~5221057
> *I got out of the Marines 6 years ago, I weighed like 180-190.
> 
> Now I'm 215.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT WHY THE 3X? :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

What's wrong with wearing a 3X?


----------



## Models IV Life

Mr Impala quick question. I don't know if this has been asked but will the mag come in a protective bag or something? I hate to see mags with that damn white square with the name and address on them or one of those damn white sticky labels that when you pull it off it rips the mag up. Thats been my only hang up on subscribing to mags.


----------



## Laid Magazine

No ugly white box on the cover  

The mailing label on the package


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 12 2006, 08:26 AM~5225664
> *Mr Impala quick question. I don't know if this has been asked but will the mag come in a protective bag or something? I hate to see mags with that damn white square with the name and address on them or one of those damn white sticky labels that when you pull it off it rips the mag up. Thats been my only hang up on subscribing to mags.
> *



our covers will be thick and UV coated high quality not made of toilet paper :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 12 2006, 07:36 AM~5225738
> *No ugly white box on the cover
> 
> The mailing label on the package
> *


PACKAGE?? SO IT WILL BE IN SOMETHING TO PROTECT IT THEN?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Models IV Life	Posted Today, 08:43 AM


PACKAGE?? SO IT WILL BE IN SOMETHING TO PROTECT IT THEN?
_______________________________________________________________________________






But of coarse, you don't want the mail man reading it before you do right :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 


secrets


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 12 2006, 07:45 AM~5225827
> *Models IV Life	Posted Today, 08:43 AM
> 
> 
> PACKAGE?? SO IT WILL BE IN SOMETHING TO PROTECT IT THEN?
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> But of coarse, you don't want the mail man reading it before you do right :biggrin:
> *


HELL NAH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: MY HOMIE IS A MAILMAN TOO..HA. AIGHT COOL THEN I'LL PAYPAL MY SUBSCRIPTION IN THEN. THANKS.


----------



## Laid Magazine

There you go scaring them off again


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 11 2006, 10:39 PM~5223529
> *IS THAT WHY THE 3X? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir, I like to eat!

You can call me what you want, but don't call me late to dinner!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 11 2006, 02:13 PM~5221057
> *I got out of the Marines 6 years ago, I weighed like 180-190.
> 
> Now I'm 215.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


when i got out of the Navy 14 years ago, was only only 164, now i'm about 195, was about 210 three weeks ago tho....


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 12 2006, 11:43 AM~5226292
> *when i got out of the Navy 14 years ago, was only only 164, now i'm about 195, was about 210 three weeks ago tho....
> *


I should probably work out, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 12 2006, 09:46 AM~5226320
> *I should probably work out, but I'm too lazy.
> *


YOU PROBABLY LLOK LIKE HUEY NOW ICE-MAN!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 12 2006, 07:48 AM~5225859
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> secrets
> *


Well, we all know who one of the "anonymous" is. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 12 2006, 09:41 AM~5225788
> *our covers will be thick and UV coated high quality not made of toilet paper  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding @ Apr 7 2006_@ 09:54 PM~
> *JUST FUCKING WITH YA, COME ON FUCKERS, START GETTING THEM SUBSCRIPTIONS GOING
> *


im suprised it hasent hit the 200 mark yet but i guess its kind of hard when its only advertised on this site and word of mouth, im sure once it hits the stands the magazine will do great, cant wait to get my first copy


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Apr 12 2006, 08:19 PM~5229795
> *im suprised it hasent hit the 200 mark yet but i guess its kind of hard when its only advertised on this site and word of mouth, im sure once it hits the stands the magazine will do great, cant wait to get my first copy
> *


I have a question!........And please don't take any negative connotations from it, I'm no hater, and I purchased a subscription to show my support for you guys!
......-but someone made a good point that the main reason LRM has sustained so far, is because of the supplemental revenue from Go-Lo. A lot of other lolo publications have come and gone with the best intentions, but without something like a nationwide tour it seems like it would be very hard to reach the mainstream masses in order to retain profitability. I'm sure you guys have taken these factors into consideration, is anything specifically that will be done differently?


----------



## Mr Impala

we are all millionaires dont trip :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 12 2006, 07:15 PM~5230103
> *we are all millionaires dont trip  :biggrin:
> *



then can i get a refund and get a free subscription and a shirt too :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 12 2006, 09:24 PM~5230173
> *then can i get a refund and get a free subscription and a shirt too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: no shit me too


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 12 2006, 08:15 PM~5230103
> *we are all millionaires dont trip  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Shit, I'm broke as a joke


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 12 2006, 08:37 PM~5229891
> *I have a question!........And please don't take any negative connotations from it, I'm no hater, and I purchased a subscription to show my support for you guys!
> ......-but someone made a good point that the main reason LRM has sustained  so far, is because of the supplemental revenue from Go-Lo. A lot of other lolo publications have come and gone with the best intentions, but without something like a nationwide tour it seems like it would be very hard to reach the mainstream masses in order to retain profitability. I'm sure you guys have taken these factors into consideration, is anything specifically that will be done differently?
> *


Not every publication has a "Tour" ...


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 12 2006, 11:06 PM~5230728
> *Shit, I'm broke as a joke
> *


Well maybe just add a diet section to the mag, since thats the topic/lol :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 12 2006, 09:24 PM~5230173
> *then can i get a refund and get a free subscription and a shirt too :biggrin:
> *



Only hugs from Brent are free.... shit, they may even cost some $


----------



## Laid Magazine

Here's the deal.

The amount of money that it takes to put together a monthly magazine as a start up is just crazy. We could have started out as a quarterly or even a bi-monthly magazine (we considered it) but what kind of statement would that have made. We are in this with everything we've got, money and knowledge. So right now the show tour is the last thing on our mind. To put on a tour would cost as much as we're investing into the publishing so we will wait and see how it goes. If all goes well, we will have a tour starting with the 5 biggest lowriding states and grow from there. This is a lot of work and organization so our best bet is to concentrate on the quality of the publication. If we do our job right and get the support we need then the tour will happen!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 12 2006, 09:12 PM~5230781
> *Only hugs from Brent are free.... shit, they may even cost some $
> *



how bout a hug and a color bar :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

man one reason i like lrm japan is cause of the adds for the all the products that you can get like car parts ands repoduction shit like old lrm used to have adds for .


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 12 2006, 11:21 PM~5230836
> *Here's the deal.
> 
> The amount of money that it takes to put together a monthly magazine as a start up is just crazy. We could have started out as a quarterly or even a bi-monthly magazine (we considered it) but what kind of statement would that have made. We are in this with everything we've got, money and knowledge. So right now the show tour is the last thing on our mind. To put on a tour would cost as much as we're investing into the publishing so we will wait and see how it goes. If all goes well, we will have a tour starting with the 5 biggest lowriding states and grow from there. This is a lot of work and organization so our best bet is to concentrate on the quality of the publication. If we do our job right and get the support we need then the tour will happen!
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

brandon is rich dont let him fool you he is a crab fisherman :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

They don't pay a lot for an episode, trust me :angry:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Nasty

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

just ordered my 2 year subscription


----------



## Laid Magazine

THANKS!!
We're getting a lot of support from middle and upper Cali...In fact, we have 40 subscribers from California so far.

We also now have subscribers from 33 different states. We're getting close to the 200 mark but shirts are still available :biggrin: 

Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 12 2006, 11:43 PM~5230913
> *man one reason i like lrm japan is cause of the adds for the all the products that you can get like car parts ands repoduction shit like old lrm used to have adds for .
> *


excellant point!


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 12 2006, 09:46 AM~5226320
> *I should probably work out, but I'm too lazy.
> *


me too, but if i want to keep my day job asd a reserve trainer i need to stay in the reserves, than mean i have to work out or get kicked out and loose my job.....


----------



## OURLIFE

SO WHAT IS THE OFFICIAL DATE FOR THE FIRST MAG TO LAND IN MY MAILBOX?


----------



## Mr Impala

somewhere near may 10-13th i think


----------



## Switched-One

sent in my subscription, few days ago... :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

good lookin brent..........


----------



## BUD

Maan, had to go negative in my bank account for this subscription, but I know it'll be worth it :biggrin: :biggrin:
oh yeah, save me a 4X shirt


----------



## BLVD

What up Bud :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 13 2006, 11:34 AM~5234197
> *THANKS!!
> We're getting a lot of support from middle and upper Cali...In fact, we have 40 subscribers from California so far.
> 
> We also now have subscribers from 33 different states. We're getting close to the 200 mark but shirts are still available :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks again!!!!!
> *



WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF ME GETTIN THE LAST ISSUE OF RIDAS?? THE ONE WITH ORGULLO MEXICANO, SEEMS THATS THE ONLY ONE MISSIN FROM MY COLLECTION AND ALWAYS LIKED THE SPREAD ON CHINO'S RIDE.

IF YOU HAVE SOME ON YOUR GARAGE I'LL BUY IT OFF YOU.

SERJ


----------



## Toro

sup people.......I know I'll do my part to bring you the coverage and shoots from Nor Cal and wherever my travels bring me....


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 13 2006, 11:34 AM~5234197
> *THANKS!!
> We're getting a lot of support from middle and upper Cali...In fact, we have 40 subscribers from California so far.
> 
> We also now have subscribers from 33 different states. We're getting close to the 200 mark but shirts are still available :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks again!!!!!
> *


I ordered mine about two weeks ago, are shirts still available I need a 4x. Thanks.


----------



## Laid Magazine

As soon as we have all 200 subscribers an email will be sent requesting shirt sizes. We're getting close  

Thanks man.


----------



## Toro

got the email...damn...looks baaaaaaaad ass.....I know a lot of people up here will be happy....


----------



## Laid Magazine

:thumbsup: 



I did the layout but you took the pics


----------



## low1

can someone post a pic of the shirt?? i wouldnt mind buying one in a few months ay Brandon!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

I talked with Rhyders Street Wear and we decided to keep it a surprise  

We will only print 200 of this limited edition shirt  

But other shirts will be available on the website very soon.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 13 2006, 10:34 AM~5234197
> *THANKS!!
> We're getting a lot of support from middle and upper Cali...In fact, we have 40 subscribers from California so far.
> 
> We also now have subscribers from 33 different states. We're getting close to the 200 mark but shirts are still available :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks again!!!!!
> *


  you might be seein alot of me. where ever jesse goes i go. thats my dog!


----------



## Nasty

server :angry:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Jesse is a cool dude :biggrin: 

Good to meet ya!


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 13 2006, 06:26 PM~5235968
> *What up Bud :wave:
> *


what's up maan? U get your subscription yet? Tell Charlie and everyone else to get one also, gotta support Brent and Brandon and the rest of TLM


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

chehalis -You comin up Brandon?


----------



## Laid Magazine

I'll be in Cali until the 8th


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 14 2006, 08:57 AM~5240650
> *Jesse is a cool dude :biggrin:
> 
> Good to meet ya!
> *


likewise :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 14 2006, 11:07 AM~5240726
> *what's up maan? U get your subscription yet? Tell Charlie and everyone else to get one also, gotta support Brent and Brandon and the rest of TLM
> *



Already done homie, supporting Brent, Brandon, Eric and all the other homies involved to the fullest :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 14 2006, 11:07 AM~5240726
> *what's up maan? U get your subscription yet? Tell Charlie and everyone else to get one also, gotta support Brent and Brandon and the rest of TLM
> *



Whats new back in A town :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Okay.........what about Show coverage? If I have the pics taken, and do the write up, can we get our car show covered? I would like to include your logo on our flyer for our 8th annual midwest showdown in the Detroit metro area


----------



## leo

I just got my subsciption, Ill take my shirt like I take my women



 CHUNKY :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 14 2006, 04:17 PM~5242996
> *I just got my subsciption, Ill take my shirt like  I take my women
> CHUNKY  :biggrin:
> *



thats the only way to take em homie :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

sup brandon .....i wear a 3 x..shirt...


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks for the support Chad. :biggrin: 

Huey, that's a big ass shirt bro :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 14 2006, 06:07 PM~5244066
> *Thanks for the support Chad. :biggrin:
> 
> Huey, that's a big ass shirt bro :biggrin:
> *



i know ....big sexy size...  

yo give me a call if u can ...


----------



## johnny coconut

are you guys going to have a readers ride section??


----------



## Laid Magazine

We thought about that, I think it's a good idea. As soon as we get a few photos emailed and sent in we can get something going.

We will also have a section called, "The TLM Personal Ads," for you guys trying to hook up a date with a hot chick :biggrin: 










j/p


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 14 2006, 10:25 PM~5244768
> *We thought about that, I think it's a good idea. As soon as we get a few photos emailed and sent in we can get something going.
> 
> We will also have a section called, "The TLM Personal Ads," for you guys trying to hook up a date with a hot chick :biggrin:
> j/p
> *


fuck yeah lol..................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 14 2006, 08:25 PM~5244768
> *We thought about that, I think it's a good idea. As soon as we get a few photos emailed and sent in we can get something going.
> 
> We will also have a section called, "The TLM Personal Ads," for you guys trying to hook up a date with a hot chick :biggrin:
> j/p
> *



:uh: :uh: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no


----------



## Dylante63

im on with a subscription :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 14 2006, 06:07 PM~5244066
> *Thanks for the support Chad. :biggrin:
> 
> Huey, that's a big ass shirt bro :biggrin:
> *


My support has been with you for a long time and will keep on------and you know this mannnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 14 2006, 03:40 PM~5243099
> *thats the only way to take em homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

less than a month away


----------



## Laid Magazine

Yep.

Gonna be a loooong month............


----------



## BIG LAZY

I ALREADY GOT MY SUBSCRIPTION!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 15 2006, 03:37 PM~5249261
> *Yep.
> 
> Gonna be a loooong month............
> *



HEY BRANDON ARE THE COVERS GONNA BE THE SAME FOLD OUT ???


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 14 2006, 10:27 PM~5244784
> *fuck yeah lol..................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


He said to pic up a hott chicks, not men :uh: what are you so exited about :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 14 2006, 04:17 PM~5242996
> *I just got my subsciption, Ill take my shirt like  I take my women
> CHUNKY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 


I dont have paypal so I'll be mailing in a ck by Monday morning...


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks Josie!!


----------



## Toro

Happy Easter to everyone......


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 15 2006, 08:35 PM~5249787
> *He said to pic up a hott chicks, not men  :uh:  what are you so exited about :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


see hater that is why i am upping rent on your ass for indy man!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 16 2006, 03:03 AM~5252033
> *see hater that is why i am upping rent on your ass for indy man!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Laid Magazine

- HAPPY EASTER -


----------



## showandgo

happy easter to you also


----------



## crown town baller

[attachmentid=540242]  thanks to all the subscibers my you have a great easter


----------



## Mr Impala

how abut our lakers today straight up served the suns


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 16 2006, 11:53 PM~5256951
> *how abut our lakers today straight up served the suns
> *


without steve nash. wow, still out in the first round


----------



## OGJordan

You guys have your 200 yet?


----------



## aladdin79

When will this new magazine will be out by?  bi-monthly or every month ? Thanks.


----------



## Mr Impala

monthly subscribers should see it in less than a month


----------



## Howard

Just got my subscription!! Can't WAIT to see the first issue... been hearing ALOT of buzz about it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

whats the shirts look like? and are those comin with the first mag? just curious


----------



## 84caddy

<------- subscripted :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62

subscribed by tonight!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 17 2006, 07:39 PM~5262496
> * subscribed by tonight!
> *



appreciate it


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 17 2006, 07:44 PM~5262522
> *appreciate it
> *


no problem.. looking forward to it..


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Apr 17 2006, 05:48 PM~5260915
> *whats the shirts look like? and are those comin with the first mag? just curious
> *



I was kinda wondering myself. :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

I'm sure once the magazine is in stores we'll get the rest of the 200 subscribers. But it's all good, we're at around 140 just from LayItLow :cheesy:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

LOWRIDERS ALWAYS ASK FOR ANOTHER GREAT MAG, WELL HERE IT IS!!! BRING THE SUPPORT.  ALOT OF GREAT THINGS ARE IN THE WORKS.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

I JUST DID MY YEAR SUBSCRIPTION :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING ON EBAY


----------



## Laid Magazine

Viejitos In Da House	Posted Today, 08:15 AM

I JUST DID MY YEAR SUBSCRIPTION :biggrin: 
___________________________________________________________________________














THANKS MAN!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

I did too, but where's my confirmation ?? :uh: :ugh: :around: ...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 18 2006, 04:45 PM~5268239
> *I did too, but where's my confirmation ??  :uh:  :ugh:  :around: ...
> *


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 18 2006, 07:48 AM~5264858
> *I'm sure once the magazine is in stores we'll get the rest of the 200 subscribers. But it's all good, we're at around 140 just from LayItLow :cheesy:
> *



i got my year sub..


----------



## LemonDrop63

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 18 2006, 10:48 AM~5264858
> *I'm sure once the magazine is in stores we'll get the rest of the 200 subscribers. But it's all good, we're at around 140 just from LayItLow :cheesy:
> *



Damn..come on people do this. A mag for lowriders from people that lowride,what more do you want?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 17 2006, 01:19 PM~5259521
> *monthly subscribers should see it in less than a month
> *



I can't wait to get my first issue from my subcription..... :biggrin: 



Brent I have a question for you.... will I be able to buy some first issues off of you guys?


will stores like Tower Records or Barnes and Noble carry the mag?


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 18 2006, 09:48 AM~5264858
> *I'm sure once the magazine is in stores we'll get the rest of the 200 subscribers. But it's all good, we're at around 140 just from LayItLow :cheesy:
> *



LIL is still a great outlet for my book. The book stores sell a ton for me, mostly amazon. Walmart is still considering carrying it and so is costco. You should look into approaching these two outlets. Walmart sells a lot of books and magazines and they sell LRM so it shouldn't be a problem getting TLM in there...

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks for the reply.

Marketing the magazine takes time. Our wholesalers are approaching Walmart, Vons, Albertsons and other large stores. But right now we are hitting the 7 elevens and other types of small convenience stores as well as book stores like Barnes N Noble, Borders, Hastings and Tower Records.

What up Huey :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 19 2006, 09:57 AM~5271554
> *Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Marketing the magazine takes time. Our wholesalers are approaching Walmart, Vons, Albertsons and other large stores. But right now we are hitting the 7 elevens and other types of small convenience stores as well as book stores like Barnes N Noble, Borders, Hastings and Tower Records.
> What up Huey :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider

:0 what's up homie.....what stores are you going to be in on the east coast,specifically Atlanta,GA.???


> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 19 2006, 07:57 AM~5271554
> *Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Marketing the magazine takes time. Our wholesalers are approaching Walmart, Vons, Albertsons and other large stores. But right now we are hitting the 7 elevens and other types of small convenience stores as well as book stores like Barnes N Noble, Borders, Hastings and Tower Records.
> 
> What up Huey :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 19 2006, 06:30 AM~5271176
> *I can't wait to get my first issue from my subcription..... :biggrin:
> 
> *


i agreeee!!


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 18 2006, 07:48 AM~5264858
> *I'm sure once the magazine is in stores we'll get the rest of the 200 subscribers. But it's all good, we're at around 140 just from LayItLow :cheesy:
> *



thats really cool, well done, and whats even better it means i'm in for a T-shirt


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 19 2006, 07:57 AM~5271554
> *Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Marketing the magazine takes time. Our wholesalers are approaching Walmart, Vons, Albertsons and other large stores. But right now we are hitting the 7 elevens and other types of small convenience stores as well as book stores like Barnes N Noble, Borders, Hastings and Tower Records.
> 
> What up Huey :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59

got my 2yr sent... cant wait to see the first issue!


----------



## O.G.RIDER

GOOD LUCK.
LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO DO AN ARTICAL ABOUT ME AND MARTHA AND O.G.RIDER COVERING ALL THE SHOW'S AND ARE LIFE STYLE AND HOW WE FEEL ABOUT THE LOWRIDING GAME. AND R ENCOUNTER'S AROUND THE WORLD WITH ALL THE RIDER'S.
ILL EVEN RIGHT IT FOR YOU.AND SEND ME AN ADD PRICE 4 A FULL COLOR PAGE ADD.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 20 2006, 03:00 PM~5281001
> *GOOD LUCK.
> LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO DO AN ARTICAL ABOUT ME AND MARTHA AND O.G.RIDER COVERING ALL THE SHOW'S AND ARE LIFE STYLE AND HOW WE FEEL ABOUT THE LOWRIDING GAME. AND R ENCOUNTER'S AROUND THE WORLD WITH ALL THE RIDER'S.
> ILL EVEN RIGHT IT FOR YOU.AND SEND ME AN ADD PRICE 4 A FULL COLOR PAGE ADD.
> *



yikes homie :uh: ill email you pricing if you would like and we will keep it in mind i think we could work something out but leave the *writing* to us  maybe we could talk about these days :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

:buttkick:


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 17 2006, 08:19 AM~5259521
> *monthly subscribers should see it in less than a month
> *


cant wait! :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 20 2006, 03:21 PM~5281177
> *yikes homie  :uh: ill email you pricing if you would like and we will keep it in mind i think we could work something out but leave the writing to us   maybe we could talk about these days  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey thoses's were the good old day's. i was'nt trying to do you job or nothing like that.
by asking to wright the story. but things get left out. and i wanted to incorperate o.g.rider as well
like you are advertising your magazine i would like to do the same with o.g.rider in the story.
but yes your right them hopping day's are important two.
4 two years in a row i was the hopping champion of the world 1997 & 1998 with my 1967 chevy conertable and my 1960 impala . ya we and my partner's from san fernando had some crazy time's here and there. it was out of control. man we were battling it out every weekend some where on the street's in some city or another. well any way will save all that for the right up.
ill run an add with you guys 4 sure full page ill send it to you on cd ready to go. 
thanks and like i said good luck with your new lowrider magazine.
tony parker


----------



## Toro

Brent...see you next weekend.....looks like this weekend will be cool in Chico and Sacramanto...


----------



## Mr Impala

cool hope we can meeet uppppppp


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan

i just got my income tax return :cheesy: im getting a money order and sending it tomorrow ! for my subscribtion


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks


----------



## chamuco61

damn, cant wait for the first issue!!! and maybe even a chance to finally get my bike featured! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

SUP BRANDON...


----------



## Laid Magazine

Working my ass off!!!

See you soon  


Oh, and I broke my foot playing basketball  

I'm too old for this shit man :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 23 2006, 11:59 AM~5297193
> *Working my ass off!!!
> 
> See you soon
> Oh, and I broke my foot playing basketball
> 
> I'm too old for this shit man :biggrin:
> *




PICS???

DAMM HOPE U GET BETTER ....DONT FEEL BAD I MESSED MY LEG UP I HAVE CIATIC NERVE TO THE BACK OF MY LEG...

:cheesy:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Have you sent out any emails on t-shirt sizes yet?


----------



## Laid Magazine

No emails yet, haven't had too many subscriptions lately. We will probably start emailing for shirt sizes on Thursday.

Thanks to all for the support


----------



## Mr Impala

well lets get some more subscriptions people tell your friends neighbors whoever likes lowriders cuz this first issue will be bad ass and they will want to get it early


----------



## baghdady

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Lets go folks. Show your support :biggrin:


----------



## leo

That sucks to hear about your foot Brandon, Hope you get well soon.


----------



## DodgerFan

u should get my money order in about 2 or 3days i sent it today


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 23 2006, 11:59 AM~5297193
> *Working my ass off!!!
> 
> See you soon
> Oh, and I broke my foot playing basketball
> 
> I'm too old for this shit man :biggrin:
> *


damn B, i think we're all gettin to old for that shit.....


----------



## TwOtYme




----------



## BRAVO

just subscribed, 

hope the best for you fellas, and hope the mag lives up to expectations


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 24 2006, 05:31 PM~5305673
> *just subscribed,
> 
> hope the best for you fellas,  and hope the mag lives up to expectations
> *



so do we


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 23 2006, 01:59 PM~5297193
> *Working my ass off!!!
> 
> See you soon
> Oh, and I broke my foot playing basketball
> 
> I'm too old for this shit man :biggrin:
> *



Stick to crab fishing :0


----------



## a$$_holio

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding+Apr 24 2006, 09:14 AM~5298699-->
> 
> 
> 
> No emails yet, haven't had too many subscriptions lately. We will probably start emailing for shirt sizes on Thursday.
> 
> Thanks to all for the support
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Apr 24 2006, 09:15 AM~5298710
> *well lets get some more subscriptions people tell your friends neighbors whoever likes lowriders cuz this first issue will be bad ass and they will want to get it early
> *


work somthin out for the overseas boys and ull get a heap more  

don't make us resubscribe to LRM :thumbsdown: ..............


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

How many people subscribed up too now ?


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi

thats a nice cover but I dunno bout that model.


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 24 2006, 11:53 PM~5307682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks tiight!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 12:53 AM~5307682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 24 2006, 10:53 PM~5307682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 24 2006, 11:53 PM~5307682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can't wait!! Looks Good


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 24 2006, 11:05 PM~4924167
> *You know, it's a fuckin' trip how people can tell me not to forget about the little man before I even release a fuckin' magazine.
> *


*YOUR RIGHT,, HAVE TO WAIT AN SEE IF IT'S ALL HYPE OR IT'S THE REAL THING THIS TIME AROUND, SORRY ABOUT THAT BRANDON,,,,,*


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 25 2006, 02:47 AM~5308195
> *YOUR RIGHT,, HAVE TO WAIT AN SEE IF IT'S ALL HYPE OR IT'S THE REAL THING THIS TIME AROUND, SORRY ABOUT THAT BRANDON,,,,,
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Laid Magazine

Man, now I have to stoop to your level......

The fact is, as soon as you saw the thread about a new magazine coming out, you pm'd Brent and told him THAT HE WAS GOING TO GIVE YOU a full page ad for one of your ads. Am I wrong? Then, when you got no response from Brent, you pm'd me asking if this was my magazine. You then said that you wanted a free full page ad. I told you the best I could do on trade is a 1/4 page ad and you flipped out! You got pissed off and said forget it and I said thank God, I don't want to deal with this shit! Then you said something about the little guy....well guess what, I am the little guy as well and I can't afford to be giving away free ads to everyone that asks, in your case demanded. And I can't afford to waste my time argueing with you because you're ass hurt about not getting a free ad.

Did I miss something or is this the way it went down?


----------



## 79landau

goodluck! im with you on this one no big rims! no swangas! no donks!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 25 2006, 01:40 AM~5307903
> *thats a nice cover but I dunno bout that model.
> *


wait til you see her inside...


----------



## FernandoDeanda

:biggrin: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 25 2006, 02:15 AM~5308248
> *Man, now I have to stoop to your level......
> 
> The fact is, as soon as you saw the thread about a new magazine coming out, you pm'd Brent and told him THAT HE WAS GOING TO GIVE YOU a free full page ad. Am I wrong? Then, when you got no response from Brent, you pm'd me asking if this was my magazine. You then said that you wanted a free full page ad. I told you the best I could do on trade is a 1/4 page ad and you flipped out! You got pissed off and said forget it and I said thank God, I don't want to deal with this shit! Then you said something about the little guy....well guess what, I am the little guy as well and I can't afford to be giving away free ads to everyone that asks, in your case demanded. And I can't afford to waste my time argueing with you because you're ass hurt about not getting a free ad.
> 
> Did I miss something or is this the way it went down?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

damn can't wait to get in the mail  and my 2xx shirt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 25 2006, 12:40 AM~5307903
> *thats a nice cover but I dunno bout that model.
> *



guess the cars will have to make you happy


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Just signed up for my 2 year subscription .... Looking forward to it and thanks homies


----------



## Mr Impala

guess no one noticed this is cover 1 of 2 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 08:56 AM~5309296
> *guess no one noticed this is cover 1 of 2  :biggrin:
> *


i did.......will i be able to pick up here in Houston like at wal mart or maybe even Shortys Hydraulics


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 07:56 AM~5309296
> *guess no one noticed this is cover 1 of 2  :biggrin:
> *


so is this the may issue or june issue or you got 2 covers for may


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 25 2006, 08:02 AM~5309333
> *so is this the may issue or june issue or you got 2 covers for may
> *



2 covers for the first issue :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 10:16 AM~5309428
> *2 covers for the first issue  :biggrin:
> *


How can I get the second cover?

Looking forward to this magazine!

100% backed up over here.


----------



## Mr Impala

<<<<<<<<<<--------------------------- :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I jus signed the fuck up and cant wait - when does distribution for the subscriptions look to be if the big date is 5-22-06?
same?


----------



## Mr Impala

subscribers should have it a week b4 the stores


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 09:04 AM~5309782
> *subscribers should have it a week b4 the stores
> *


and our shirts? :biggrin: dont forget xxxl


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 09:08 AM~5309807
> *and our shirts? :biggrin: dont forget xxxl
> *



emails will be going out soon be on the look out for them at your paypal email addys :biggrin:


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 25 2006, 02:15 AM~5308248
> *Man, now I have to stoop to your level......
> 
> The fact is, as soon as you saw the thread about a new magazine coming out, you pm'd Brent and told him THAT HE WAS GOING TO GIVE YOU a full page ad for one of your ads. Am I wrong? Then, when you got no response from Brent, you pm'd me asking if this was my magazine. You then said that you wanted a free full page ad. I told you the best I could do on trade is a 1/4 page ad and you flipped out! You got pissed off and said forget it and I said thank God, I don't want to deal with this shit! Then you said something about the little guy....well guess what, I am the little guy as well and I can't afford to be giving away free ads to everyone that asks, in your case demanded. And I can't afford to waste my time argueing with you because you're ass hurt about not getting a free ad.
> 
> Did I miss something or is this the way it went down?
> *


*MY ASS HURT'S,, YOUR A FUNNY GUY CAUSE YOUR THE ONE THAT QUIT*


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 10:08 AM~5309807
> *and our shirts? :biggrin: dont forget xxxl
> *


you get a shirt with your subscription???

send me a large! :cheesy: 




large so that it'll fit comfortable.. :ugh:


----------



## Guest

> *truucha Posted Today, 09:32 AM
> QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Apr 25 2006, 02:15 AM)
> Man, now I have to stoop to your level......
> 
> The fact is, as soon as you saw the thread about a new magazine coming out, you pm'd Brent and told him THAT HE WAS GOING TO GIVE YOU a full page ad for one of your ads. Am I wrong? Then, when you got no response from Brent, you pm'd me asking if this was my magazine. You then said that you wanted a free full page ad. I told you the best I could do on trade is a 1/4 page ad and you flipped out! You got pissed off and said forget it and I said thank God, I don't want to deal with this shit! Then you said something about the little guy....well guess what, I am the little guy as well and I can't afford to be giving away free ads to everyone that asks, in your case demanded. And I can't afford to waste my time argueing with you because you're ass hurt about not getting a free ad.
> 
> Did I miss something or is this the way it went down?
> 
> 
> YEA U YOU FORGOT A COUPLE OF THINGS !!!!
> 
> YOU CALLED ME FIRST AN TOLD ME
> 
> BRANDON - "HEY WHAT'S UP IT'S ME BRANDON REMEMBER FROM LOWRIDAZ MAGAZINE,,WELL I'AM WORKING ON A NEW MAGAZINE BUT DON'T TELL ANYONE YET, I WILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I AM READING TO BRING IT OUT"
> 
> ME - SO I SAID WHAT ABOUT ADVERTIZMENT DO U WANT TO SWITCH AD'S LIKE WE DID 5 YR'S AGO WHERE I PUT YOUR AD IN MY DVD AN YOU RUN AN AD IN YOUR MAGAZINE
> 
> BRANDON - YEA LET'S DO THAT, I WILL HIT YOU UP AS SOON AS I WILL BRING IT OUT SO WE CAN SWITCH AD'S
> 
> ME - O.K THEN LATER
> 
> WHAT'S THIS MEAN THAT WE HAD AGREED TO SWITCHING AD'S,, SO WHEN I HEARD THAT THE MAGAZINE WAS COMING OUT I HIT UP MR. IMPALA AN HES WAS TRYING TO CHARGE ME SO I ASKED YOU ( BRANDON) IF THIS WAS YOUR MAGAZINE BRANDON AN YOU SAID YES, SO I SAID LET'S SWITCH AD'S AN YOU SAID NOPE,,,
> 
> BRANDON - NAW I CAN'T DO THAT I PUT TO MUCH MONEY INTO THIS AN YOU WANT ME TO GIVE YOU A FREE AD !!!! MY MAGAZINE WILL COME OUT EVERY MONTH AN I WILL BE SELLING ABOUT 50,000 COPIES
> 
> O AN THIS IS WHAT I REMEMBER CLEARLY YOU TOLD ME( AN THAT'S WHY I SAID NOT TO FORGET ABOUT US SMALL COMPANIES )
> 
> BRANDON - HOW OFTEN DO YOU BRING OUT YOU DVD * ABOUT EVERY 2 TO 3 MONTHS,, SEE I CAN'T WORK WITH YOU SHIT YOU DON'T KNOW HOW IT FEELS TO STAY UP ALL NIGHT WORKING ON THIS MAGAZINE I HAVE BEEN WORKING HARD THESE LAST COUPLE OF MONTH'S ( THAT'S WHAT MADE ME LAUGH )
> 
> REMEMBER BRANDON I STARTED THIS DVD BEFORE YOU STARTED YOUR MAGAZINE 6 YR'S AGO,,, SHIT I AM NOT THE ONE THAT QUIT AN DISAPEARD I'AM STILL IN THE GAME 7 YR'S,,,, AN YOU WANT TO TELL ME HOW YOU STAY UP AT NIGHT WORKING ON A MAGAZINE THAT HAS NOT HIT THE STANDS YET,,,,,,,,
> 
> I'AM A ONE MAN TEAM I FILM / EDIT / AN DISTRIBUTE MY OWN PRODUCT
> NOT LIKE YOU WHERE YOU HAVE A TEAM OF WORKER'S AN STILL QUIT
> 
> SO GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT ABOUT WHO STAYS UP AT NIGHT WORKING ON THERE PRODUCT ( REMEMBER YOU QUIT,, I'AM STILL IN THE GAME"
> 
> 
> DID I FORGET ANYTHING
> 
> MY ASS HURT'S,, YOUR A FUNNY GUY CAUSE YOUR THE ONE THAT QUIT *


this sounds like 2 first graders going at it ( damn hope this dont effect my t shirt size :biggrin: )


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 25 2006, 09:32 AM~5310011
> *MY ASS HURT'S,, YOUR A FUNNY GUY CAUSE YOUR THE ONE THAT QUIT
> *



Heres the problem Truucha i don't have a problem with you but when you come at people over bearing and act like its your way or no way people don't like that. I know when you PM'd me and TOLD ME what we were going to do that wasn't professional at all. We could have worked something out but you wanted a FULL PAGE every month for a small flyer in your dvd that comes out every couple months and sells less copies and wont have the same distribution as ours. Its business man we could have worked it out but now i dont see it happening. we wish you the best of luck and no hard feelings we are all in this for the love of lowriding no need to get mad sometimes business is business and we couldnt come to an agreement so be it we all move on and do our things.


----------



## O.G.RIDER

ALL THIS IS SICK. POSTING UP EACH OTHER'S BUSINESS UP HERE DAM. 
THERE'S OTHER MAGAZINES TO ADVERTISE WITH. LIKE 5 OTHER'S MOVE ON BRO.
THIS IS WAY OUT OF HAND CHANGE THE SUBJECT ALREADY.
IM ADVERTISEING IN IT AS WELL .


----------



## LA CURA

JUST PLACED MY SUBCRIPTION :cheesy: , AM I STILL IN FOR A T-SHIRT?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 25 2006, 11:47 AM~5310122
> *you get a shirt with your subscription???
> 
> send me a large! :cheesy:
> large so that it'll fit comfortable.. :ugh:
> *


  for pj's right


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 25 2006, 10:32 AM~5310476
> *  for pj's right
> *


thats what i was thinkin


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 25 2006, 10:20 AM~5310397
> *ALL THIS IS SICK. POSTING UP EACH OTHER'S BUSINESS UP HERE DAM.
> THERE'S OTHER MAGAZINES TO ADVERTISE WITH. LIKE 5 OTHER'S MOVE ON BRO.
> THIS IS WAY OUT OF HAND CHANGE THE SUBJECT ALREADY.
> IM ADVERTISEING IN IT AS WELL .
> 
> *



Agreed, personal business should be kept personal. 
and like tony said there are others out there.
am advertizing as well, dont forget about the little guys :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 24 2006, 11:40 PM~5307903
> *thats a nice cover but I dunno bout that model.
> *


 :uh: shes good homie


----------



## OrangeCounty58

that model is pretty hot, in print and in person.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 25 2006, 11:32 AM~5310011
> *MY ASS HURT'S,, YOUR A FUNNY GUY CAUSE YOUR THE ONE THAT QUIT
> *


 :uh: 


TRUUCHA SALES ARE DOWN.


----------



## OURLIFE

so do subscribers get both covers? since this being the first issue?


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2006, 01:10 PM~5311405
> *:uh:
> TRUUCHA SALES ARE DOWN.
> *


I DONT THINK SO

NO REASON TO TAKE SIDES

ITS A BUSSINESS DEAL


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Apr 25 2006, 01:21 PM~5311479
> *so do subscribers get both covers? since this being the first issue?
> *



no you will have to look for the other cover if you want both they are going to be distributed randomly i think they said they are going to do their best to mix and match when they go to the stores


----------



## OURLIFE

its all good hope its distributed in bum fuck south bend so i can get both of them


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 12:09 PM~5309815
> *emails will be going out soon be on the look out for them at your paypal email addys  :biggrin:
> *


what about the folks that sent in money oreders i don't thik i gave my email?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 01:24 PM~5311514
> *
> no you will have to look for the other cover if you want both they are going to be distributed randomly i think they said they are going to do their best to mix and match when they go to the stores
> *



damn, now im goin to have to run around like a chicken with his head cut off for the other cover. well at least its only the first issue.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 10:56 AM~5309296
> *guess no one noticed this is cover 1 of 2  :biggrin:
> *


how can i get both man hook a poor lil MAXican up lol............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

damn the suspense is killing me already. :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Apr 25 2006, 02:15 PM~5311837
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice car, like the patterns


----------



## Indy64

Will we be able to purchase the other cover from you guys directly? Or will we just have to hunt and search?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Apr 25 2006, 03:12 PM~5312265
> *Will we be able to purchase the other cover from you guys directly?  Or will we just have to hunt and search?
> *


if you cant find it im sure we can help you guys out


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin: Cant wait !! both covers look tight :biggrin: I would ask if you guys have looked into getting distributed thru AAFES?


----------



## a$$_holio

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 26 2006, 08:15 AM~5312291
> *if you cant find it im sure we can help you guys out
> *


----------



## HUEY HEFNER




----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin: Big thanks to Josie Puente and lallie singl we just got your subscription in the mail so will be sending you your t-shirts soon so thanks again for subscribing


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin: covers look real nice!


----------



## DJ63

Post a shot of the other cover


----------



## E DUBB

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE A TRIP UP STATE TO SHOOT SOME DESERVING LO'S.


----------



## Laid Magazine

Jesse "Toro" is up North and he's already been shooting rides up that way :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by E DUBB_@Apr 25 2006, 09:01 PM~5314047
> *WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE A TRIP UP STATE TO SHOOT SOME DESERVING LO'S.
> *



we have a photographer up there in nor cal we have a lot of stuff lined up in nor cal  from chico to sacramento to SF to monterey


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 25 2006, 09:08 PM~5314086
> *Jesse "Toro" is up North and he's already been shooting rides up that way :biggrin:
> *



yup he can shoot some nice pics too....


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 24 2006, 10:53 PM~5307682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she can get it :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 09:15 PM~5314104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DATS FUKN TIGHT ARE THEY GONNA UP FULL PAGE LIKE THE OLD ISSUDE OF LR???


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2006, 01:10 PM~5311405
> *:uh:
> TRUUCHA SALES ARE DOWN.
> *


wonder why???


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 10:15 PM~5314104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 25 2006, 10:08 PM~5314086
> *Jesse "Toro" is up North and he's already been shooting rides up that way :biggrin:
> *


heyyyyyyyy...that's me......E Dubb...get the BBQ pit ready..I'll be heading up to Woodland really soon.....


once the weather is ready and cooperating....I have a list I have to take care of


----------



## Toro

sup Faustino??????? how's the wifey's convertable coming along??? hmmm a double shoot, your and hers together????


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 25 2006, 10:21 PM~5314144
> *DATS FUKN TIGHT ARE THEY GONNA UP FULL PAGE LIKE THE OLD ISSUDE OF LR???
> 
> 
> *


Hueyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....you gonna head to Costa Mesa next weekend????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 25 2006, 09:25 PM~5314168
> *sup Faustino??????? how's the wifey's convertable coming along??? hmmm a double shoot, your and hers together????
> *



faustino is working on the ace said as soon as its done we get a crack at it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 25 2006, 11:22 PM~5314148
> *wonder why???
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 25 2006, 10:25 PM~5314168
> *sup Faustino??????? how's the wifey's convertable coming along??? hmmm a double shoot, your and hers together????
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E DUBB

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 10:08 PM~5314089
> *
> we have a photographer up there in nor cal we have a lot of stuff lined up in nor cal   from chico to sacramento to SF to monterey
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE GLAD TO HEAR THAT. DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD BIG JESS SHOOTING FOR YOU, SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## E DUBB

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 25 2006, 10:24 PM~5314164
> *heyyyyyyyy...that's me......E Dubb...get the BBQ pit ready..I'll be heading up to Woodland really soon.....
> once the weather is ready and cooperating....I have a list I have to take care of
> *


BIG JESS YOU A MAGAZINE SLUT. :0 HIT ME UP WE'LL BBQ AT MY CRIB, GOT PLENTY OF ROOM AND A BIG GRILL. O YEAH I ALSO LIKE TO EAT.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by E DUBB_@Apr 25 2006, 10:35 PM~5314255
> *BIG JESS YOU A MAGAZINE SLUT. :0 HIT ME UP WE'LL BBQ AT MY CRIB, GOT PLENTY OF ROOM AND A BIG GRILL. O YEAH I ALSO LIKE TO EAT.
> *


magazine slut...hey..I'm in demand...hehehehehe...but I think this will be my final stop...I just may retire soon... :0


----------



## E DUBB

I JUST WANT TO SNACK ON SOME CARNE ASADA AND WATCH YOU WORK. SO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU ARE AROUND THE WOOD. :worship:


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 06:15 PM~5314104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I hope I get this cover! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by E DUBB_@Apr 25 2006, 10:46 PM~5314344
> *I JUST WANT TO SNACK ON SOME CARNE ASADA AND WATCH YOU WORK. SO LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU ARE AROUND THE WOOD. :worship:
> *


hehehehe..you just wanna see the girls when they pose...hehehehe.....


----------



## himbone

if we got a subscription will we get both first issues or can we order the one we dont get? i want to look at mine once than frame it :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2006, 12:37 AM~5314979
> *if we got a subscription will we get both first issues or can we order the one we dont get? i want to look at mine once than frame it :biggrin:
> *


sup himbone......


----------



## smiley_62




----------



## Mr Impala

ttt


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 25 2006, 11:38 PM~5314985
> *sup himbone......
> *


not much just gettin ready for the show this weekend


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2006, 10:20 AM~5316767
> *not much just gettin ready for the show this weekend
> *


Tennyson????


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 11:37 PM~5314979
> *if we got a subscription will we get both first issues or can we order the one we dont get? i want to look at mine once than frame it :biggrin:
> *


that's what i'm talking about


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Apr 25 2006, 06:57 PM~5313058
> *:biggrin: Big thanks to Josie Puente and lallie singl we just got your subscription in the mail so will be sending you your t-shirts soon so thanks again for subscribing
> *


a large please... :happysad:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 25 2006, 11:32 AM~5310476
> *  for pj's right
> *


yea or a lazy day t-shirt day.. :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

We're getting closer on the subscriptions. I think we're around 165 or so. We will start emailing people over the next 2 days to get shirt sizes.

I think Josie wants a large :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 26 2006, 12:26 PM~5317616
> *We're getting closer on the subscriptions. I think we're around 165 or so. We will start emailing people over the next 2 days to get shirt sizes.
> 
> I think Josie wants a large :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by E DUBB_@Apr 25 2006, 09:35 PM~5314255
> *BIG JESS YOU A MAGAZINE SLUT. :0 HIT ME UP WE'LL BBQ AT MY CRIB, GOT PLENTY OF ROOM AND A BIG GRILL. O YEAH I ALSO LIKE TO EAT.
> *



If you BBQ EDUBB, better invite everybody :biggrin:


Can't wait for my first issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 26 2006, 01:02 PM~5317847
> *If you BBQ EDUBB, better invite everybody :biggrin:
> Can't wait for my first issue. :thumbsup:
> *


hehehehe..you know we don't like to eat.....I should have some copies of the new magazine to take up to the Woodland show....


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2006, 12:07 PM~5317882
> *hehehehe..you know we don't like to eat.....I should have some copies to take up to the Woodland show....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bowtieconnection

:biggrin:


----------



## lodirty

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2006, 09:24 AM~5316777
> *Tennyson????
> *


yup tennyson, cant make it to costa mesa too, just to much dam driving... :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Toro	Posted Today, 12:07 PM


hehehehe..you know we don't like to eat.....I should have some copies of the new magazine to take up to the Woodland show...
___________________________________________________________________________










If you're talking about the show that's happening the end of June then you should have copies of the second issue by then as well


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Sup Bean...... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 26 2006, 05:44 PM~5319264
> *Sup Bean...... :biggrin:
> *


you got your sshirt yet...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 26 2006, 03:53 PM~5319315
> *you got your sshirt yet......  :biggrin:
> *



i sold it :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Brent said if I don't hurry and get over there that he was going to be wearing it :0 

Thanks for the shirt :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 26 2006, 06:04 PM~5319392
> *i sold it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
cleaning out the house......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGASPHIL

Just subscribed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 26 2006, 04:36 PM~5319235
> *Toro	Posted Today, 12:07 PM
> 
> 
> hehehehe..you know we don't like to eat.....I should have some copies of the new magazine to take up to the Woodland show...
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> If you're talking about the show that's happening the end of June then you should have copies of the second issue by then as well
> *


no...the Socios show in Woodland is May 28th.......


----------



## Ruthless2oo6

jus jumped on the board, hwo much for a subscription? how many mags each year? how much out at the liqor store?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Toro	Posted Today, 07:47 PM


no...the Socios show in Woodland is May 28th......  
__________________________________________________________________










I'll make sure that you have plenty of copies of the first issue for the show man!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

looking good


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks man!!

Were giving every outside photoshoot 6 pages and each studio ride 12 pages of incredible detailed shots.

We're not saving a bunch of space for advertising, we're giving the buiders the props they deserve  

We know how much people are putting into their rides, the heart and money, so expect these rides to be feature the right way. After we feature a ride, no other magazine will be able to top it :biggrin: 

We are very serious about what we are doing and thank all of those who have shown their support without even seeing an issue. That means a lot!!!

We are a small group of individuals with big dreams but we are all putting in 110% to make this the best lowriding magazine ever produced. We may not have 200 pages in the beginning but the pages we will have are for the rider.

Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 26 2006, 11:07 PM~5322009
> *Thanks man!!
> 
> Were giving every outside photoshoot 6 pages and each studio ride 12 pages of incredible detailed shots.
> 
> We're not saving a bunch of space for advertising, we're giving the buiders the props they deserve
> 
> We know how much people are putting into their rides, the heart and money, so expect these rides to be feature the right way. After we feature a ride, no other magazine will be able to top it :biggrin:
> 
> We are very serious about what we are doing and thank all of those who have shown their support without even seeing an issue. That means a lot!!!
> 
> We are a small group of individuals with big dreams but we are all putting in 110% to make this the best lowriding magazine ever produced. We may not have 200 pages in the beginning but the pages we will have are for the rider.
> Thanks to all!!!!
> *


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 26 2006, 10:07 PM~5322009
> *Thanks man!!
> 
> Were giving every outside photoshoot 6 pages and each studio ride 12 pages of incredible detailed shots.
> 
> We're not saving a bunch of space for advertising, we're giving the buiders the props they deserve
> 
> We know how much people are putting into their rides, the heart and money, so expect these rides to be feature the right way. After we feature a ride, no other magazine will be able to top it :biggrin:
> 
> We are very serious about what we are doing and thank all of those who have shown their support without even seeing an issue. That means a lot!!!
> 
> We are a small group of individuals with big dreams but we are all putting in 110% to make this the best lowriding magazine ever produced. We may not have 200 pages in the beginning but the pages we will have are for the rider.
> 
> Thanks to all!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: we support you guys


----------



## Laid Magazine

What's up Cruz??

What a game tonight huh?


----------



## M.Cruz

seriously man what a game..didnt think we were gona prevaile there towards the end :worship:


----------



## Laid Magazine

If we can keep hittin' those 3's when we get back home I think we have a chance!!


----------



## Ruthless2oo6

shit i totally missed it. i heard next game is on friday? Ima be sure to hit up Happy hour and get faded!


----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin: I'll be at that laker game on friday it's going to off the hook sec. 115 row 17 seats 1&2 $200 dollar seats


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 26 2006, 11:50 PM~5321902
> *Toro	Posted Today, 07:47 PM
> no...the Socios show in Woodland is May 28th......
> __________________________________________________________________
> I'll make sure that you have plenty of copies of the first issue for the show man!!!
> 
> *


hmmmmmmmmm...banners and shirts?????? I have a couple girls set up to work a booth if we need to...I'll have my booth there and banners would look good and some tight tank tops for the ladies.... :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

BRANDON YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK FOR CHEHALIS IF YOU CANT MAKE IT- PEOPLE CANT STOP ASKIN ABOUT IT BRO!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Just subscribed.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 09:06 AM~5323994
> *Just subscribed.
> *


thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you for your support.. see you in Woodland...


----------



## A TODA MADRE

See you in Woodland.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Apr 27 2006, 10:26 AM~5325601-->
> 
> 
> 
> See you in Woodland.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Apr 27 2006, 07:07 AM~5324004
> *thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you for your support.. see you in Woodland...
> *


----------



## Laid Magazine

Hey Ryan, 

I don't know if I'll be in Chehalis but I'll let you know soon.

Thanks for the help :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

hows the foot man


----------



## Laid Magazine

Man, 5 more days til I get the cast off for more xrays. If I have to have surgery then my future NBA career is over before it even got started


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 27 2006, 12:43 PM~5326305
> *Man, 5 more days til I get the cast off for more xrays. If I have to have surgery then my future NBA career is over before it even got started
> *



UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM NO


----------



## fatboyprmt

DO YOU HAVE PIC'S OF TOPO'S CAR


----------



## Laid Magazine

12 pages of detailed photographs in the first issue


----------



## Laid Magazine

We also featured a '64 called, "Ultra Violet '64." 12 pages of incredible shots! We heard that another magazine might have shot it and might have it in their magazine the same time as us :0 

So do me a big favor and compare the two features in the two magazines and give us your feedback.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Rollinaround

3-D? :0 

she looks like shes comin right out at ya..lol


cant wait for this mag!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 27 2006, 12:43 PM~5326305
> *Man, 5 more days til I get the cast off for more xrays. If I have to have surgery then my future NBA career is over before it even got started
> *




SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR FOOT


----------



## Laid Magazine

What's up Craig, I think I'll be cool. I'm too old to be dunking basketballs I guess, lol.

I heard you got a new special Cadillac :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 27 2006, 01:52 PM~5326859
> *What's up Craig, I think I'll be cool. I'm too old to be dunking basketballs I guess, lol.
> 
> I heard you got a new special Cadillac :cheesy:
> *


gonna be a few special cadis around here soon :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 27 2006, 01:00 PM~5326452
> *12 pages of detailed photographs in the first issue
> *



:0   :worship:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 27 2006, 02:12 PM~5326922
> *gonna be a few special cadis around here soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

i just subscribed, do i still get a t-shirt


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 27 2006, 02:12 PM~5326922
> *gonna be a few special cadis around here soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cadi's for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider

Looking forward to the mag and continuing to learn about the car scene.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 27 2006, 04:06 PM~5327623
> *Looking forward to the mag and continuing to learn about the car scene.
> *


Good issue to learn about the car scene, hopefully people find it as informative as I did helping put it together. I think we all can learn something new, especially from certain individuals who hold a wealth of information. like Brandon said, feedback is going to be more then welcomed.


----------



## lone star

i subscribed i wanna see some real lowriders. not a bunch of 24 inch wheel ads.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2006, 12:30 PM~5325635
> *
> *


my bad my bad....the show is in Sacramento...riiiiiiiiiiiiiight...hehehehehe...sorry


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 27 2006, 12:43 PM~5326305
> *Man, 5 more days til I get the cast off for more xrays. If I have to have surgery then my future NBA career is over before it even got started
> *



yeah same here ..i guess we cant be on the same team now...


----------



## Laid Magazine

LOL. Tomorrow's the big day in L.A.


----------



## showandgo

:0


----------



## mxcn_roc

When and where is the magazine launch party?


:dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964

i know it been asked and posted a million times already, but is it monthly, bi monthly or what?


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 27 2006, 11:17 PM~5329712
> *i know it been asked and posted a million times already, but is it monthly, bi monthly or what?
> *



Monthly


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Pm me what it cost and where to send the money for a two year subscription Ill send out my cash monday :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

Traditional Lowriding Magazine
160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
Corona, CA 92882

35.00 for 1 year
65.00 for 2 years


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 27 2006, 11:09 PM~5329848
> *Traditional Lowriding Magazine
> 160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
> Corona, CA 92882
> 
> 35.00 for 1 year
> 65.00 for 2 years
> *



ok cool Ill get at this addy and should have the cash out next week for yall, im waiting with anticipation :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 27 2006, 01:33 PM~5326713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 27 2006, 01:52 PM~5326859
> *What's up Craig, I think I'll be cool. I'm too old to be dunking basketballs I guess, lol.
> 
> I heard you got a new special Cadillac :cheesy:
> *



THANKS I CANT WAIT TO GET STARTED ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

mxcn_roc	Posted Yesterday, 10:05 PM

When and where is the magazine launch party
_______________________________________________________________________________












:0 That's a great idea


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 28 2006, 11:05 AM~5332466
> *mxcn_roc	Posted Yesterday, 10:05 PM
> 
> When and where is the magazine launch party
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> :0 That's a great idea
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Made by me


----------



## Toro

looks cool, I see you peiced together little shots that were postd on LIL from here and there..........can't wait to see the "actual" feature when it comes out..........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

HELL YAAA


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

ill let you know next thursday ok about if i get to order or not


----------



## SICBSTRD

do you know who is gonna carry the magazine in canada?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Right now our distributor is still marketing the magazine through wholesalers around the country. We have no idea exactly what stores they will be in until after a few issues are out there. The wholesalers can't tell us which stores they'll be in until they have decided. The best places to check will be locations that sell other types of lowriding publications.

In a few months we should be able to give most people info on where to find the publication in their city and state/country.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 28 2006, 10:05 AM~5332466
> *mxcn_roc	Posted Yesterday, 10:05 PM
> 
> When and where is the magazine launch party
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> :0 That's a great idea
> *


My house everyones invited :biggrin: BYOB


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks Chad!

But I think your bachelor pad is a little too small for 2,000 people  

Back up there again soon!


----------



## mxcn_roc

How about something on May 19th? That's my birthday and it's a Friday.


----------



## Mr Impala

go lakers


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2006, 10:58 PM~5337068
> *go  lakers
> *


x2


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2006, 10:58 PM~5337068
> *go  lakers
> *


missed the game :angry: but they won :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 28 2006, 11:47 PM~5337287
> *missed the game  :angry: but they won :biggrin:
> *



 

its fuked if nash wins the fukn mvp again..bullshyt... :angry:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

LAKERS LOOK GREAT.. REALLY PLAYING GOOD AS A TEAM...


----------



## Laid Magazine

I think Kobe proved he was the MVP last night. And Parker did a good job on Nash.

Kobe is changing his number to 24 next year, I think he's going to take his game to another level


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 29 2006, 02:17 AM~5337467
> *
> 
> its fuked if nash wins the fukn mvp again..bullshyt... :angry:
> 
> 
> *


i thought he already got it :dunno:


----------



## dj hearse

when am i going to get the issues we talked about..people here are asking about them...plus i got my shop name in one of the ads in the magazine. :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 28 2006, 10:36 PM~5336973
> *Thanks Chad!
> 
> But I think your bachelor pad is a little too small for 2,000 people
> 
> Back up there again soon!
> *


I know I was just playin. But it would be hella cool  :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 29 2006, 08:49 AM~5338396
> *I think Kobe proved he was the MVP last night. And Parker did a good job on Nash.
> 
> Kobe is changing his number to 24 next year, I think he's going to take his game to another level
> 
> 
> *



HEY THANKS FOR MY T-SHIRTS ....

:cheesy: 

MY HOMIE TOLD ME WHY HES CHANGES IT TO 24 ..MEMEMBER THAT MOVIE ''CONAIR''?? JOHNNY 24 THE RAPEST GUY??? :angry: ....

FUK UP HUH... :angry:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Apr 29 2006, 09:23 AM~5338519
> *i thought he already got it  :dunno:
> *



DAMM HE DID I THOUGHT IT WAS JUS BULLSHYT CUZ THE INFO CAME FROM ARIZ...

FUKED UP KOBE HAD A MVP SEASON... :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

LEMME KNOW IF YOU SET UP A RELEASE PARTY- I CANT MISS IT!!

NORTHWEST READY TO SEE HISTORY IN THE MAKING FAM!!


----------



## Jokker65

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 28 2006, 11:51 PM~5337043
> *How about something on May 19th? That's my birthday and it's a Friday.
> *



hell yea datz my B-day too


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 28 2006, 09:10 PM~5336617
> *My house everyones invited :biggrin:  BYOB
> *


maybe if it wasn't freakin raining, we could hook it up outside at your crib..... 


now here's an idea.... a pre -launch party in every state.....hehehe


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: lakers at 12:30


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

:0


----------



## Mr Impala

check us out in myspace  


http://www.myspace.com/traditionallowriding


----------



## OrangeCounty58

i can watch Nash getting posterized over and over and never get tired of it..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 30 2006, 12:18 PM~5343657
> *i can watch Nash getting posterized over and over and never get tired of it..
> *


lil bastard ... :angry:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

lakers such 


what up huey


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Did you guys send out emails yet on shirt sizes?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Hey Bowite Legacy,

Did you just say that the Lakers SUCH

:biggrin: 











We still need about 30 more subscribers then emails......The shirt is gonna be tight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwOtYme




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2006, 05:52 PM~5327933
> *i subscribed i wanna see some real lowriders. not a bunch of 24 inch wheel ads.
> *





hahahahahahaha

hell ya!


----------



## OURLIFE

CAN US SUBSCRIBERS GET A TASTE OF WHAT THE SHIRT IS GONNA LOOK LIKE?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 30 2006, 01:00 PM~5343903
> *Hey Bowite Legacy,
> 
> Did you just say that the Lakers SUCH
> 
> :biggrin:
> We still need about 30 more subscribers then emails......The shirt is gonna be tight!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 30 2006, 02:00 PM~5343903
> *Hey Bowite Legacy,
> 
> Did you just say that the Lakers SUCH
> 
> :biggrin:
> We still need about 30 more subscribers then emails......The shirt is gonna be tight!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yeah my bad suck


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 30 2006, 03:05 PM~5344556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yeah my bad suck
> *



yeah ok so do you dav...damm laker hater ....

:angry:


----------



## Laid Magazine

KOBE

THE REAL MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 30 2006, 02:41 PM~5344704
> *KOBE
> 
> THE REAL MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:roflmao:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

haha, classic photo


----------



## blueouija

Now that it's May I'm counting the days until I get my first issue... Can't wait...


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


> *blueouija Posted Today, 07:33 AM
> Now that it's May I'm counting the days until I get my first issue... Can't wait...  *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 1 2006, 07:33 AM~5348320
> *Now that it's May I'm counting the days until I get my first issue... Can't wait...
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 1 2006, 07:33 AM~5348320
> *Now that it's May I'm counting the days until I get my first issue... Can't wait...
> *


we all are!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 30 2006, 11:43 AM~5343432
> *check us out in myspace
> http://www.myspace.com/traditionallowriding
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

TO THE MOTHER FUCKIN TOP!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Check out our MySpace:





myspace.com/traditionallowriding


----------



## chamuco61

you guys covering the GOODTIMES show this weekend in san fernando????


----------



## Mr Impala

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Are the shirts already printed up? Any pics of what they will look like?


----------



## crown town baller




----------



## crown town baller




----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin: THANKS TO DANIEL MARINO FOR SUBSCRIBING HIS'S OUT OF WEST AUSTRALIA THANK YOU AGAIN FOR THE SUBSCRIPTION AND YOU WILL GET YOUR SHIRT SOON


----------



## baghdady

Brent PM me a pic of what the shirt looks like I cant see photobucket :angry: Did you guys stat sending shirts out already :0 I havent gotten an email asking for size yet  

Holler at me :biggrin: 


Ohh... TTT!


----------



## Mr Impala

not yet please be patient


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 2 2006, 05:34 PM~5359230
> *not yet please be patient
> *


 :biggrin: Ohh lol. my bad. I am patient :biggrin: 






























J/K :cheesy: TTT


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 2 2006, 05:50 PM~5359358
> *:biggrin:  Ohh lol. my bad. I am patient  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K :cheesy:  TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

best things come to those that wait.... 


and all that other bullshit. 



HURRY UP!!!!!!!

Goddamn it..


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@May 2 2006, 01:24 PM~5357112
> *:biggrin: THANKS TO DANIEL MARINO FOR SUBSCRIBING HIS'S OUT OF WEST AUSTRALIA THANK YOU AGAIN FOR THE SUBSCRIPTION AND YOU WILL GET YOUR SHIRT SOON
> *



cant wait for the mag to come out


----------



## a$$_holio

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@May 3 2006, 04:24 AM~5357112
> *:biggrin: THANKS TO DANIEL MARINO FOR SUBSCRIBING HIS'S OUT OF WEST AUSTRALIA THANK YOU AGAIN FOR THE SUBSCRIPTION AND YOU WILL GET YOUR SHIRT SOON
> *


WTF...........noone got back to me on a price for an aussie subscription yet??

there's about 10 of us that'll take 1


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by a$$_holio_@May 3 2006, 06:23 AM~5361361
> *WTF...........noone got back to me on a price for  an aussie subscription yet??
> 
> there's about 10 of us that'll take 1
> *


my subscription is being sent to my other address in the States


----------



## OURLIFE

TTT


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 1 2006, 08:59 PM~5354211
> *Check out our MySpace:
> myspace.com/traditionallowriding
> 
> *


Added


----------



## LA CURA

IT HITS STORES ON THE 22 OF MAY, WHEN IS IT EXPECTED AT THE HOUSE FOR THE SUBSCRIBERS?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

MY SPACE LOOKS PIMP!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

We're not sure when subscribers will get their issues but we are trying our best to get them to everyone before it hits the stores. Our on sale date is the 22nd but a lot of wholesalers don't wait and put them in stores early and if this happens there's nothing we can do about it.

The first issue is very experimental, we're learning a lot and it will be our goal to make sure subscribers get their issues (in a bag) before they reach the stores.

Thanks!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

cool.. can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

TTT


----------



## DuezPaid

May 15th is coming slow


----------



## Unity_Jon

so whats the email address that you'll be using to send out the T-shirt size request as i get a load of junk mail, i dont want to delete it by mistake !!


----------



## Mr Impala

we are almost to 200 just need a few more tell your friends and family :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 4 2006, 12:53 PM~5369756
> *we are almost to 200 just need a few more tell your friends and family  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET OUR MAGA MAIL TO US :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

damn Iamma go check the mail now! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 4 2006, 01:05 PM~5369802
> *WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET OUR MAGA MAIL TO US :biggrin:
> *


 couple weeeks


----------



## a$$_holio

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 3 2006, 10:01 PM~5361397
> *my subscription is being sent to my other address in the States
> *


 :tears: u bastard !!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 3 2006, 03:47 PM~5364031
> *We're not sure when subscribers will get their issues but we are trying our best to get them to everyone before it hits the stores. Our on sale date is the 22nd but a lot of wholesalers don't wait and put them in stores early and if this happens there's nothing we can do about it.
> 
> The first issue is very experimental, we're learning a lot and it will be our goal to make sure subscribers get their issues (in a bag) before they reach the stores.
> 
> Thanks!!
> *



So when is it coming out? :biggrin: will it be in the mail or at my door on the 22nd?? What if the mail man doesnt bring it? :uh: 
 :banghead: :nono: :rofl: :worship:


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 5 2006, 12:25 PM~5375779
> *So when is it coming out?  :biggrin: will it be in the mail or at my door on the 22nd?? What if the mail man doesnt bring it? :uh:
> :banghead:  :nono:  :rofl:  :worship:
> *


KICK HIS ASS THEN JAYSON...........
HEY I NEED TO GET WITH U ON A ANOTHER PAIR HOMIE


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

The million $ question :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 5 2006, 01:30 PM~5375797
> *KICK HIS ASS THEN JAYSON...........
> HEY I NEED TO GET WITH U ON A ANOTHER PAIR HOMIE
> *



But But , the mail man is my father :0 :tears: :ugh: 

















JK :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 5 2006, 11:35 AM~5375821
> *But But , the mail man is my father :0  :tears:  :ugh:
> JK :biggrin:
> *


never know might even be the milk man.......



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



J/P homie....


----------



## OURLIFE

man it would be a nice anniversary present if it showed up on the 15th........... the count down begins......... i cant wait


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@May 5 2006, 01:13 PM~5376287
> *man it would be a nice anniversary present if it showed up on the 15th........... the count down begins......... i cant wait
> *


would be a nice comming home present for me too, gonna spend 3 days in IL for a banquet....


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

:biggrin: oooooooooooo can't wAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

any one else get there email regarding there shirt size. i did :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

To stay organized, we are only emailing 30 people a day, so please don't be surprised if you haven't got an email yet. You will soon  


We are sending emails in order, from the first subscriber on. In your email it will let you know what number subscriber you were. This is a little work but we want everyone to know that we really took care of 200 subscribers.


We are not at 200 yet but felt it was time to start sending emails because of the excitement
:biggrin: 

Thanks to all!! :thumbsup: 


Remember, this is a limited edition shirt! Only 200 will be printed. They will say limited edition on them. Not even our staff or myself will have one unless they have subscribed


----------



## OGJordan

I was subscriber number 16 :0 :0 

Damn, I was worried I wouldn't be in the first 200.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 5 2006, 07:29 PM~5378104
> *To stay organized, we are only emailing 30 people a day, so please don't be surprised if you haven't got an email yet. You will soon
> We are sending emails in order, from the first subscriber on. In your email it will let you know what number subscriber you were. This is a little work but we want everyone to know that we really took care of 200 subscribers.
> We are not at 200 yet but felt it was time to start sending emails because of the excitement
> :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks to all!! :thumbsup:
> Remember, this is a limited edition shirt! Only 200 will be printed. They will say limited edition on them. Not even our staff or myself will have one unless they have subscribed
> *



shit so now i gotta get a subscription WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

You better hurry :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

problem is if i get a shirt now in 2 months it wont fit lol


----------



## sanjo_nena408

i wanna get one for someone else.. like gift supscription or whatver 
u could do that right


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 5 2006, 10:02 PM~5378228
> *i wanna get one for someone else.. like gift supscription or whatver
> u could do that right
> *


Yeah you gonna get that  


Shit I am not gonna even wear that bitch, just toss it in a bag, and put that shit in the attic. This is history fellas. I got a good feeling about this Magazine


----------



## DuezPaid

Please Reply regarding T-shirt #002
Hey TLM dont hire Ralph Fuentes. just in case he asks for a job. I heard hes not that good.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 5 2006, 08:05 PM~5378243
> *Yeah you gonna get that
> 
> *


what


----------



## Big Doe

Hey i got mine too #17 :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

hey i sent in mine by money order and didn't include an email  am i still gonna get a shirt bro?


----------



## OGJordan

> *hey i sent in mine by money order and didn't include an email confused.gif am i still gonna get a shirt bro?*





> *To stay organized, we are only emailing 30 people a day, so please don't be surprised if you haven't got an email yet. You will soon wink.gif
> 
> 
> We are sending emails in order, from the first subscriber on. In your email it will let you know what number subscriber you were. This is a little work but we want everyone to know that we really took care of 200 subscribers.*


 :thumbsup:


**Edit*** My bad, misread, thought you said didn't RECEIVE an email.


----------



## Laid Magazine

TrueOGcadi	Posted Today, 07:29 AM
hey i sent in mine by money order and didn't include an email am i still gonna get a shirt bro?
______________________________________________________________________________










All individuals that subscribed by mail will get a letter requesting shirt size


----------



## Rollinaround

:thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija




----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 6 2006, 09:03 AM~5380651
> *TrueOGcadi	Posted Today, 07:29 AM
> hey i sent in mine by money order and didn't include an email  am i still gonna get a shirt bro?
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> All individuals that subscribed by mail will get a letter requesting shirt size
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 6 2006, 09:03 AM~5380651
> *TrueOGcadi	Posted Today, 07:29 AM
> hey i sent in mine by money order and didn't include an email  am i still gonna get a shirt bro?
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> All individuals that subscribed by mail will get a letter requesting shirt size
> *



Is this letter going to be in magazine letterhead? :dunno: That would be nice if it was.


----------



## sanjo_nena408

Shit, I need to hurry up & subscibe.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2006, 09:59 PM~5378217
> *problem is if i get a shirt now in 2 months it wont fit lol
> *



Can make that a small size :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 6 2006, 02:55 PM~5381863
> *Can make that a small size :biggrin:
> *


dont think ill need a small maybe just a 3x :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

you guys should make girl shirts too.. like tank tops or something..


----------



## 62bird

got my email today..cant wait for the mag


----------



## 62bird

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 5 2006, 09:01 PM~5378865
> *Please Reply regarding T-shirt #002
> Hey TLM dont hire Ralph Fuentes. just in case he asks for a job. I heard hes not that good.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



personaly i dont think hes' that bad, its his bosses that make him look bad


----------



## sanjo_nena408

Haha, i got the subscritipiton for my boyfriend but im keep the shirt! haha he thought i was jokin too. but then again its a guy shirt, not that girly.. i can wear it around the house.. or just giveit to him


----------



## bigjune62

just got my e-mail today. can't wait for the mag to come in, i'll be buying at least 5 more issues each of the first 10. looks like history in the making to me.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

mr impala when will we see this magazine out?


----------



## Laid Magazine

The release date is May 22nd. But some stores might have it out on news stands before that.


----------



## baghdady

Dear Subscriber,

Thank you for subscribing to Traditional Lowriding Magazine!
Your support of this publication for the traditional low rider is 
greatly appreciated.

You are one of the first 200 subscribers .......................................

Sincerely, 
The Staff @ TLM


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 7 2006, 05:56 PM~5386414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Subscriber,
> 
> Thank you for subscribing to Traditional Lowriding Magazine!
> Your support of this publication for the traditional low rider is
> greatly appreciated.
> 
> You are one of the first 200 subscribers .......................................
> 
> Sincerely,
> The Staff @ TLM
> *


i havent gotten my email yet


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 7 2006, 05:09 PM~5386486
> *i havent gotten my email yet
> *



Dont worry ...YOU WILL  :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

got my e-mail today.... YIPPY...... can hardly wait for my issue to come to the door, hell can't wait till the shirt comes also.... you know i'll be sportin it then and there.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY

#42


----------



## M_L_M

*Can't wait to see that premiere issue!* Who you got on the team in the Northwest? I'd like to find out about advertising in the mag too which I'm hearing is minimal and I'm sure very restrictive like it should be. Good to see something with high standards!

Click to view the DVD preview

Click to read the pre-release review in FreshCoast Magazine


----------



## Mr Impala

PM sent on pricing


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

#32 here!!! Damn cant wait for the magazine now...


----------



## M.Cruz

uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13

hey can i still get the shirt? havent susbscribed waiting till it comes out on my local 7 eleven, if i subscribe tomorrow can i still get a shirt?


----------



## elhippie64

just checked my mail and nothing so far :tears:


----------



## Dolle

got my email today thanks can't wait to see the mag :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

got the email :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

so what number was I, my e-mail didn't say....


----------



## Jeff

No email yet.


----------



## Guest

:roflmao:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Dressed2Impress Posted Today, 09:30 AM

so what number was I, my e-mail didn't say....
__________________________________________________________________________









Hey Robert, read the title of your email, it says #38.  




We will be sending emails for subscribers 61 through 90 later on today.


----------



## TwOtYme

Damn if it says #003 was I the third to subscribe?......Tight!!! 


Cant wait for the mag and t-shirt!
thanks in advance!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

so far nothing yet i don't think i even gave you guys my email address though.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 8 2006, 01:49 PM~5391429
> *so far nothing yet i don't think i even gave you guys my email address though.
> *



oh well u dont need a shirt :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO

do you have to give your email when making the subscription,, or will yall send to the pay pal email address?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 8 2006, 04:49 PM~5392574
> *do you have to give your email when making the subscription,, or will yall send to the pay pal email address?
> *


paypal address i think


----------



## showandgo

so if i order 5 for the shop do i get 5 shirts :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 8 2006, 10:08 AM~5390223
> *Dressed2Impress            Posted Today, 09:30 AM
> 
> so what number was I, my e-mail didn't say....
> __________________________________________________________________________
> Hey Robert, read the title of your email, it says #38.
> We will be sending emails for subscribers 61 through 90 later on today.
> *


my bad dawg....


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 8 2006, 10:08 AM~5390223
> *Dressed2Impress            Posted Today, 09:30 AM
> 
> so what number was I, my e-mail didn't say....
> __________________________________________________________________________
> Hey Robert, read the title of your email, it says #38.
> We will be sending emails for subscribers 61 through 90 later on today.
> *


i was hopin it would be 73....


----------



## Laid Magazine

showandgo Posted Today, 04:51 PM

so if i order 5 for the shop do i get 5 shirts :biggrin: 
_________________________________________________________________________









If you ordered 5 subscriptions for the shop then you would get 5 shirts :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 8 2006, 10:08 AM~5390223
> *Dressed2Impress            Posted Today, 09:30 AM
> 
> so what number was I, my e-mail didn't say....
> __________________________________________________________________________
> Hey Robert, read the title of your email, it says #38.
> We will be sending emails for subscribers 61 through 90 later on today.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

I want a shirt............and MAG :dunno:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@May 8 2006, 05:16 PM~5392750
> *I want a shirt............and MAG  :dunno:
> *



WELL BUY ONE U CHEAP ASS..... :angry:


----------



## Laid Magazine

If you don't want to subscribe to get a shirt then there will be other types of shirts to purchase on our website very soon


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 8 2006, 05:18 PM~5392762
> *If you don't want to subscribe to get a shirt then there will be other types of shirts to purchase on our website very soon
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 8 2006, 06:31 PM~5392173
> *oh well u dont need a shirt  :biggrin:
> *


shit homie i need a new summer wordrobe :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 8 2006, 05:56 PM~5393072
> *shit homie i need a new summer wordrobe  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> *



wtf is a word robe? is that sometihing that will make keith spell better? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn.....just got back from CO....wanna say thanks to Lee Trevino for putting on a good show and introducing me to a lot of riders in the Rocky Mountain area...


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 8 2006, 08:58 PM~5393088
> *wtf is a word robe? is that sometihing that will make keith spell better? :biggrin:
> *


hey brent i am a lowrider not a spelling bee champ fucker.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 8 2006, 04:18 PM~5392762
> * there will be other types of shirts to purchase on our website very soon
> *


----------



## Stickz

TLM Make a trip to Tulsa

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=260031


----------



## OGJordan

> *hey brent i am a lowrider not a spelling bee champ fucker.*


Amen :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 8 2006, 06:23 PM~5393266
> *hey brent i am a lowrider not a spelling bee champ fucker.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 8 2006, 05:17 PM~5392760
> *WELL BUY ONE U CHEAP ASS..... :angry:
> 
> *


I will focker....i forgot Brent's number.... :uh:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@May 8 2006, 08:17 PM~5393831
> *I will focker....i forgot Brent's number.... :uh:
> *



:uh: well hit up brandon,.... :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 8 2006, 05:58 PM~5393088
> *wtf is a word robe? is that sometihing that will make keith spell better? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63 ss rider

so when should we expect to get the magazine in the mail?


----------



## Jeff

Never got an email.

My Paypal addy is;

[email protected]


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 9 2006, 01:10 AM~5394450
> *Never got an email.
> 
> My Paypal addy is;
> 
> [email protected]
> *


same here man just in case mine is 

[email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 9 2006, 09:31 PM~5399472
> *same here man just in case mine is
> 
> [email protected] :biggrin:
> *


yea me niether fockers
rjohnson10502hotmail.com


----------



## Guest

Got my email thanks


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 9 2006, 08:31 PM~5399472
> *same here man just in case mine is
> 
> [email protected] :biggrin:
> *


MAN U CANT SPELL OR EVEN DRESS RIGHT


----------



## MR.LAC

im goin to send all of you fuckers a viruse..........




j/k 



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: hey brent you bein pm


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@May 9 2006, 07:56 PM~5399613
> *yea me niether fockers
> rjohnson10502hotmail.com
> *


ME 3 :uh:


----------



## Jeff

Bump for an answer.


----------



## Coast One

i was number 66 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 5 2006, 07:29 PM~5378104
> *To stay organized, we are only emailing 30 people a day, so please don't be surprised if you haven't got an email yet. You will soon
> We are sending emails in order, from the first subscriber on. In your email it will let you know what number subscriber you were. This is a little work but we want everyone to know that we really took care of 200 subscribers.
> We are not at 200 yet but felt it was time to start sending emails because of the excitement
> :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks to all!! :thumbsup:
> Remember, this is a limited edition shirt! Only 200 will be printed. They will say limited edition on them. Not even our staff or myself will have one unless they have subscribed
> *



heres your answers


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2006, 11:25 AM~5402300
> *heres your answers
> *


Thank you sir.

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 10 2006, 09:38 AM~5402375
> *Thank you sir.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


anytime cripantula


----------



## NIMSTER64

#058 :0 thats a sign I need to get me a 58 :cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 09:47 AM~5402461
> *#058 :0  thats a sign I need to get me a 58 :cheesy:
> *


oh damn minster, so i'm guessing i need to find a 38


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

The shirt will be very uniqe and numbered. keep tuned for more hints to drop :0


----------



## Mr Impala

can i get number 001?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 10 2006, 01:57 PM~5404278
> *The shirt will be very uniqe and numbered. keep tuned for more hints to drop :0
> *



Damnn .. Now I have to get me a 60 :0

Or, Who got #63 I will give you my 60 and some cash for shirt # 63

*HOLLER AT ME *:cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

i hope im # 63..


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 10 2006, 04:26 PM~5404797
> *i hope im # 63..
> 
> 
> *



Nooo, you will want to keep it I suppose :angry: 


:biggrin: I am already on the look out for # 63 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

need 64 here


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I NEED A 43. WHAT COMES IN A 43


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2006, 05:28 PM~5404812
> *need 64 here
> *



:uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

wheres my answer?


----------



## OURLIFE

NO EMAIL YET.................. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...........  ..........


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

<~~~~~~ #34


----------



## Laid Magazine

More emails will be sent tonight


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

i got 51 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

THINK I WAS 68


----------



## Hustler on the go

Got my email today. Thanks in advance. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og ron c

got mine today # 114,


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 10 2006, 06:58 PM~5404900
> *More emails will be sent tonight
> *


that was a good idea on those limited ed shirts :biggrin: I know this will be a great mag.I got you some features in chi town well one for sure let me know what others you want and I will see what I can do.great job to the whole enchilada great team you have in my opinion


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks man!!

Each shirt will be numbered in order of the subscriptions.


----------



## 62bird

mines 45, i'll trade it for 62


----------



## SUPREME69

MY SUBSCRIPTION WAS #12 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

102 for me. :biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi

any date on when the magazines will be sent out? dunno how much longer i can wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff

#106.

I guess backwards I need a '61 rag.


----------



## Hustle_187

do you ship the magazine worlwide?


----------



## elhippie64

jus got my e-mail #117. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69

#081


----------



## blueouija

#48 (I think)


----------



## Guest

#68


----------



## OGJordan

I was 16, who has number 23?? If it's a XXL, lets trade it up!!


----------



## Rollinaround

#8


----------



## Rollinaround

and a proud ADVERTISER.........who still owes a balance.....lol


----------



## RO.LIFER

#87 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HULK_@May 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5405538
> *THINK I WAS 68
> *


# 65


----------



## Dressed2Impress

#73 lets trade????


----------



## sanjo_nena408

I need to subscribe still. I kinda wanna see what its like 1st, but i dont know. I think i wil but i only have cash


----------



## grand prix78

i got number 64 :0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@May 11 2006, 07:20 AM~5408353
> *#87 :thumbsup:
> *


#88


----------



## A&W

:cheesy: 

Please Reply regarding T-shirt #096
Date:	Thu, 11 May 2006 01:30:50 +0000

Dear Subscriber,

Thank you for subscribing to Traditional Lowriding Magazine!
Your support of this publication for the traditional low rider is 
greatly appreciated.

You are one of the first 200 subscribers and you will be receiving
a limited edition TLM T-shirt. Please reply to this e-mail with 
the shirt size you would like to receive. 

Please allow 4-6 weeks for your shirt to arrive.

Thank you again, and enjoy your subscription to 
Traditional Lowriding Magazine.

Sincerely, 
The Staff @ TLM


----------



## Mr Impala

well the magazine is in the staffs hands i will try and get 1 or 2 pics up for you guys


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

:0


----------



## Howard

Just FYI... I didn't recieve an e-mail yet. No rush if it's still coming but it seems like people's numbers got up there. This was a cool idea... not sure which I want to see more today :dunno:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2006, 12:21 PM~5410147
> *well the magazine is in the staffs hands i will try and get 1 or 2 pics up for you guys
> *



damn!....hope to see my copy soon. :0


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 10 2006, 05:28 PM~5404808
> *Nooo, you will want to keep it I suppose :angry:
> :biggrin:  I am already on the look out for # 63  :biggrin:
> *


sorry to both i got #63 want 64


----------



## BUD

no email yet :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 11 2006, 02:26 PM~5410570
> *no email yet :tears: :tears: :tears:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Impala

here is a little sneak peak for anymore you better be on the look out and i will tell u this much our book is heavier than any other book and its only 1/2 the pages


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2006, 03:31 PM~5410595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a little sneak peak for anymore you better be on the look out and i will tell u this much our book is heavier than any other book and its only 1/2 the pages
> *


OOOHHHHH BBBOOYYYY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


And look at this...

*7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members:* DOUBLE-V BABY, Howard, OneStopImpalaShop, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, Rollinaround

People want to know.


----------



## Mr Impala

see only lowriding related


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2006, 12:46 PM~5410689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see only lowriding related
> *


HELL YEAH................ :thumbsup:


----------



## elhippie64

all right so do we get a mag with both covers?? :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

How do you guys know what number you are?
I know I got my order in before the 200...

You received an email through paypal?
That's how I paid????


Also, I wanted to know what the rates are for advertising.


----------



## Rollinaround

hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 11 2006, 02:14 PM~5410906
> *hell yeah!!!!
> *



i thought youd like it


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Are the two different covers 1 for subscribers and 1 for non subscribers??


----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice!
Already got yours


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 11 2006, 01:23 PM~5410543
> *sorry to both i got #63 want 64
> *



Noooo, Lets make a deal :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 11 2006, 05:13 PM~5410895
> *How do you guys know what number you are?
> I know I got my order in before the 200...
> 
> You received an email through paypal?
> That's how I paid????
> *



Did this question get answered cause I was wondering the same thing to see where I came in at and also if there was a release date ...

This email confirms that you have paid Traditional Lowriding Magazine ([email protected]) $65.00 USD using PayPal.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PayPal Shopping Cart Contents

Item Name: 2 Yrs. Subsciption: Traditional Lowriding Magazine 
Item Number: TLS0002-06 

Quantity: 1 

Total: $65.00 USD 



Cart Subtotal: $65.00 USD 
Sales Tax: 
Cart Total: $65.00 USD 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry If I missed it ...


----------



## BRAVO

it thought i was under 200 too. no e mail though,,,guess i wait and see what happens


----------



## JasonJ

I was 113 and just got my email yesterday.... so theres still a chance you made the first 200.... i know they are only sending out so many emails each day so they dont get 200 replies all at once.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 11 2006, 06:07 PM~5411257
> *I was 113 and just got my email yesterday.... so theres still a chance you made the first 200.... i know they are only sending out so many emails each day so they dont get 200 replies all at once.
> *


Thanks homie - I'll be patient. 
I also bought wanna of your posters - love it ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

I believe they said 30 emails per day


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE

STILL WATTING FOR MY E-MAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE

#101 :biggrin:


----------



## sdimpala64

#70


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

hey brent you can send me a copy of both and i will pay you for it. :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 11 2006, 02:30 PM~5411015
> *Are the two different covers  1 for subscribers and 1 for non subscribers??
> *


No, the issues are going to be distributed randomly. You should be able to find the missing issue in the store, if not, it will be on the website.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2006, 01:31 PM~5410595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



O.k Brent .. you have to mail me both of those to Iraq :cheesy: You know I will pay for them homie :biggrin: Hook me up :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 11 2006, 05:04 PM~5412125
> *:0  Look thats me and my IIICorps Buddies :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2006, 01:21 PM~5410147
> *well the magazine is in the staffs hands i will try and get 1 or 2 pics up for you guys
> *


my hands emptyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy......


----------



## LA CURA

:uh: LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT THERE'S AND DONT WANNA SHARE A SNEAK PEAK :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 11 2006, 07:22 PM~5412492
> *:uh: LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT THERE'S AND DONT WANNA SHARE A SNEAK PEAK :biggrin:
> *


oops...I haven't checked my mail for days....heheheheh


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 11 2006, 06:13 PM~5412444
> *my hands emptyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy......
> *



your hands never empty :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

how bout this statement :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

Congrats to Brandon , John and crew. Its hard to imagine the work that goes into spmething like this, and saying that by only seeing a fraction of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2006, 08:52 PM~5412896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how bout this statement  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 11 2006, 08:03 PM~5412945
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

To everyone that has supported us, thank you!!!! This was more work then most could imagine. Most of us have families that let us do our thing and we thank them as well.

Sorry for not posting a lot of the content from the first issue but we want you, the subscribers, to be the first to see what we have done. Then you can feel free to post what you wish. We got a few test copies today and the rest will be shipped to us on Monday. Then we will do our best to get them to you by the following Friday.

Thanks again for all of the support, we couldn't do it without you all.


Brandon.


----------



## Dylante63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP

CANT WAIT TO GET MINE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 11 2006, 09:58 PM~5413616
> *CANT WAIT TO GET MINE
> *


2ND THAT  AND MY 2XL SHIRT :biggrin:


----------



## mafiacustoms

Hey Brandon,
I got the book today, it's a hell of a book. I really want to thank you, John, and Brent. You guys did really good on the lay out of the convertable cadi. I showed the issue to Levi. He was really happy that you guys gave him the props that he desirves. Good Luck with the magazine even though you really don't need it. The magazine will speak for it self. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@May 11 2006, 07:40 PM~5413797
> *Hey Brandon,
> I got the book today, it's a hell of a book.  I really want to thank you, John, and Brent.  You guys did really good on the lay out of the convertable cadi.  I showed the issue to Levi.  He was really happy that you guys gave him the props that he desirves.  Good Luck with the magazine even though you really don't need it.  The magazine will speak for it self. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


so whose feature did u prefer? lrm or tlm? haha.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@May 11 2006, 10:40 PM~5413797
> *Hey Brandon,
> I got the book today, it's a hell of a book.  I really want to thank you, John, and Brent.  You guys did really good on the lay out of the convertable cadi.  I showed the issue to Levi.  He was really happy that you guys gave him the props that he desirves.  Good Luck with the magazine even though you really don't need it.  The magazine will speak for it self. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wait til he sees our next thing


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2006, 10:12 PM~5413955
> *wait til he sees our next thing
> *


59??


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 11 2006, 11:36 PM~5414034
> *59??
> *


 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

have u guys hit 200. looks really good.congrats to all who are involved


----------



## Laid Magazine

mafiacustoms Posted Yesterday, 10:40 PM

Hey Brandon,
I got the book today, it's a hell of a book. I really want to thank you, John, and Brent. You guys did really good on the lay out of the convertable cadi. I showed the issue to Levi. He was really happy that you guys gave him the props that he desirves. Good Luck with the magazine even though you really don't need it. The magazine will speak for it self. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
___________________________________________________________________________









Glad you liked it man! Levi does deserve props man, he's a bad ass painter. I'll see you guys next week sometime.


----------



## LA CURA

I NEED TO CHK MY MAIL BOX TODAY, THAT'LL MAKE MY FRIDAY A GOOD FRIDAY.


----------



## djtwigsta

I hope i get cover 2 of 2.... caddy is hot :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Looks good gentleman ...

Thanks for the new mag, taking the mag world to apparently a new level 
& please hang in there for atleast my two year subscription :scrutinize:

Jus' Play'n - Best of Luck


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@May 11 2006, 10:40 PM~5413797
> *Hey Brandon,
> I got the book today, it's a hell of a book.  I really want to thank you, John, and Brent.  You guys did really good on the lay out of the convertable cadi.  I showed the issue to Levi.  He was really happy that you guys gave him the props that he desirves.  Good Luck with the magazine even though you really don't need it.  The magazine will speak for it self. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Always have to give credit, props and thanks to those who deserve it.


----------



## PROVOK

How do I get a sub for my bro in the pen using my PayPal? Address is going to be different.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

i believe you'd need to order it to your address and then send it from your house. i think others are doing the same thing you are talking about.


----------



## Laid Magazine

Email me his address:

[email protected]


----------



## Laid Magazine

Most prisons won't accept magazines from a residents so it probably needs to be sent from a company.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

learn something everyday


----------



## SixFoSS

Yes, the subscriptions we had going to prisons had to be addressed directly from us or they would be rejected and sent back.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 12 2006, 01:52 AM~5414236
> *have u guys hit 200. looks really good.congrats to all who are involved
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

no eamil yet  i know i made into the first 200.......... guess ill keep waiting......... good job by the way


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@May 11 2006, 05:15 PM~5411318
> *Thanks homie - I'll be patient.
> I also bought wanna of your posters - love it ...
> *


Cool homie, im glad you liked it.... those are very limited edition because i only printed 75 and i only have about 10 or 15 left.... glad you got one


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mafiacustoms_@May 12 2006, 12:40 AM~5413797
> *Hey Brandon,
> I got the book today, it's a hell of a book.  I really want to thank you, John, and Brent.  You guys did really good on the lay out of the convertable cadi.  I showed the issue to Levi.  He was really happy that you guys gave him the props that he desirves.  Good Luck with the magazine even though you really don't need it.  The magazine will speak for it self. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WTF??? I heard that Derrick Jhagaroo painted that car????











Haha, sorry homie, just an inside joke with some of the guys on here. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

Any word on Subs to Australia yet :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 10 2006, 10:31 PM~5406252
> *Thanks man!!
> 
> Each shirt will be numbered in order of the subscriptions.
> *


58 :biggrin: you have to hit me up with #'s and all homie for when you come out here bro let me know who all will be here.you will have some fun filming and featuring homie.let me know I have to plan it from now


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 11 2006, 08:22 PM~5412492
> *:uh: LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE GOT THERE'S AND DONT WANNA SHARE A SNEAK PEAK :biggrin:
> *


be patient


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 11 2006, 10:03 PM~5412944
> *Congrats to Brandon , John and crew. Its hard to imagine the work that goes into spmething like this, and saying that by only seeing a fraction of it.  :thumbsup:
> *


well I want to thank you personaly cus your doing you part homie those fliers came out bad ass homie thank these are going to be relikia


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 11 2006, 11:08 PM~5413340
> *To everyone that has supported us, thank you!!!! This was more work then most could imagine. Most of us have families that let us do our thing and we thank them as well.
> 
> Sorry for not posting a lot of the content from the first issue but we want you, the subscribers, to be the first to see what we have done. Then you can feel free to post what you wish. We got a few test copies today and the rest will be shipped to us on Monday. Then we will do our best to get them to you by the following Friday.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the support, we couldn't do it without you all.
> Brandon.
> *


another idea how about you give us little guys a chance and show everyone how we all start or maybe stay there but keep it clean.give everyone a chance I say expand the market and don't forget about our shorty's I know they are all exited to see there hard work in a mag


----------



## OURLIFE

Please Reply regarding T-shirt #123............ thanks guys reply sent........... now i cant wait for the shirt and the mag............


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@May 13 2006, 11:46 AM~5420921
> *Please Reply regarding T-shirt #123............ thanks guys reply sent........... now i cant wait for the shirt and the mag............
> *


did they offer 6X fool? :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

got my email today, im in at number 155. 



giggity, giggity :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crown town baller

AT LAST THE MAGAZINE IS HERE WILL BE IN THE STORES SOON


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Phew !!! Got my email... I didn't think I was close to the 200 number! I'm number 150 ... Come on Homies - support these kat's and there mag.

Thanks fella's, now I just gotta sit and wait patiently for my 2 year subscription to start! Thanks again and look forward to it and the free shirt!


----------



## hotstuff5964

soooo, whats the shirt look like? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

#144


----------



## Laid Magazine

It's getting close.....we are at 181 subscribers so far. After we get the other 19 we can print the shirts.

All subscribers should get the new magazine by Friday  


Thanks, and we hope everyone likes the new style we created for this new publication!!!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 13 2006, 07:37 PM~5423907
> *It's getting close.....we are at 181 subscribers so far. After we get the other 19 we can print the shirts.
> 
> All subscribers should get the new magazine by Friday
> Thanks, and we hope everyone likes the new style we created for this new publication!!!
> *


friday is a good day thats my bday :cheesy:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

damn, im getting nervous now, no email or letter...........


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 13 2006, 08:37 PM~5423907
> *It's getting close.....we are at 181 subscribers so far. After we get the other 19 we can print the shirts.
> 
> All subscribers should get the new magazine by Friday
> Thanks, and we hope everyone likes the new style we created for this new publication!!!
> *


just sent payment for my subscription, please let me know if i made the 200 mark


----------



## leo

I would just like to take a second to let everyone out there know that Brandon, Brent and all the staff of this new magazine has out done themselves.

I was fortunate enough to get a look at the magazine today, There is nothing to compare to the greatness of this historic event. I say historic because this magazine has captured the lifestyle like I have never seen in my 10 years of lowriding.

I wish that I could share the magazine with all of you right now, But I will leave you with this, Its worth the wait. Great job guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

No worries TrueOGcadi, letters have not been sent out yet. You will be getting a shirt. Once we get to 200 we will send em'.

And Chad, thanks for the kind words about the first issue and thanks for all of your help up there in Washington!!! See you agin very soon.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

that's good to know ... Just think the shirts were a good idea too.... Can't wait to know my # ....

When will the emails be complete if you payed by paypal??


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 13 2006, 09:15 PM~5424398
> *No worries TrueOGcadi, letters have not been sent out yet. You will be getting a shirt. Once we get to 200 we will send em'.
> 
> And Chad, thanks for the kind words about the first issue and thanks for all of your help up there in Washington!!! See you agin very soon.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

I am Number 90!


----------



## Laid Magazine

TLM will have a booth at the Socios show in Sactown May 28th then look for our booth at the Majestics Picnic July 16th. If you have an event you want us to attend, please email us and we'll do our best to be there.

[email protected]

Our complete website will be up and running very soon with a lot more limited edition t-shirts to choose from.

The first issue has two collector covers to choose from. Subscribers will get a random cover in the mail and both covers will be available online for those that want both. Also, there will be limited edition first issues available on our site that will be autographed and numbered by all models and our staff.

Thanks again to everyone for the support, we've had nothing but positive feedback!!


----------



## oldskool 67

Can't wait for that 1st issue. Still haven't received an email for my shirt size. I think paypal has my old email address, so Brent make sure I get an XL.

thanks, David :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

PM sent


----------



## Knightstalker

This email confirms that you have paid Traditional Lowriding Magazine $35.00 USD using PayPal. 
This credit card transaction will appear on your bill as "PAYPAL *TRADITIONAL".


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

THANKS!!

email will be sent to you requesting shirt size tomorrow.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2006, 09:46 PM~5423925
> *friday is a good day thats my bday  :cheesy:
> *


no one really gives a fuck. :uh:


----------



## smiley_62

NUM. 136 :0


----------



## dj hearse

when ami going to get a bunch for my shop?i would like to get them before they hit stores... :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Where are you located and how many do you want......?


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin: Just got another subscription for my pops-in law...


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 14 2006, 12:29 AM~5425377
> *TLM will have a booth at the Socios show in Sactown May 28th then look for our booth at the Majestics Picnic July 16th. If you have an event you want us to attend, please email us and we'll do our best to be there.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Our complete website will be up and running very soon with a lot more limited edition t-shirts to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first issue has two collector covers to choose from. Subscribers will get a random cover in the mail and both covers will be available online for those that want both. Also, there will be limited edition first issues available on our site that will be autographed and numbered by all models and our staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the support, we've had nothing but positive feedback!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Laid Magazine

lol, you're funny bro.... :biggrin: 

If it's hot here right now it must be crazy over there :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

NEW SUBSCRIBER!!!!
I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

Can't wait for July 16 in Chicago!!! Will have my car in the Traditional Lowriding & Ryders Streetwear booth!!!! Gotta support the homies!!!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@May 14 2006, 10:03 PM~5429955
> *Can't wait for July 16 in Chicago!!!  Will have my car in the Traditional Lowriding & Ryders Streetwear booth!!!!  Gotta support the homies!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjune62

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 12 2006, 01:10 PM~5417117
> *WTF??? I heard that Derrick Jhagaroo painted that car????
> Haha, sorry homie, just an inside joke with some of the guys on here.  :cheesy:
> *


naw, it was derrick"s mom! :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Laid Magazine

I've had a lot of people invite me to their grills for some Carne Asada, I can't wait!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 08:22 AM~5431487
> *I've had a lot of people invite me to their grills for some Carne Asada, I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> *


that's always a perk...heheheheh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 13 2006, 11:29 PM~5425377
> *TLM will have a booth at the Socios show in Sactown May 28th then look for our booth at the Majestics Picnic July 16th. If you have an event you want us to attend, please email us and we'll do our best to be there.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Our complete website will be up and running very soon with a lot more limited edition t-shirts to choose from.
> 
> The first issue has two collector covers to choose from. Subscribers will get a random cover in the mail and both covers will be available online for those that want both. Also, there will be limited edition first issues available on our site that will be autographed and numbered by all models and our staff.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the support, we've had nothing but positive feedback!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Laid Magazine

You know what's crazy, we are gonna have 3 camera men at the Sac show :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

has there been 200 subscribers yet??


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 08:34 AM~5431543
> *You know what's crazy, we are gonna have 3 camera men at the Sac show :0
> *


I'm not that big...hehehehehehe


----------



## Laid Magazine

925eastbayrider	Posted Today, 07:35 AM
has there been 200 subscribers yet??
_____________________________________________________________________________








We got 7 more last night  That puts us at 190......................


----------



## 925eastbayrider

cool i cant wait homies


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin: can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 07:34 AM~5431543
> *You know what's crazy, we are gonna have 3 camera men at the Sac show :0
> *



i hear theres a couple of things going on in nor cal next weekend im gonna be up there maybe ill stop by :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

subscribed last week :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: everyone should support it!!!


----------



## LA CURA

JUST GOT MY EMAIL #151 , FIRST 200


----------



## Mr Impala

got about 8 more to go til we hit 200 come on guys make it happen


----------



## Laid Magazine

Down to 7 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider

how long till the email gets to you after you subscribed


----------



## Alizee

just got myne :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 04:52 PM~5433351
> *Down to 7 :0
> *


----------



## Nasty

I saw the magazine Sat. i must say it is the shit!! well worth subscribing!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Down to 6


----------



## aladdin79

Can tell where to subcribe to ?


----------



## Laid Magazine

www.traditionallowriding.com


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 03:42 PM~5433616
> *www.traditionallowriding.com
> *


i signed up on saturday, but i still havent gotten a email. could someone check on that. thanks


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59

sent mine through money order... havent got an email, any news for me? thanks


----------



## Laid Magazine

You will be getting a letter asking shirt size very soon.

Thanks Jerret!


----------



## SMURF

Just Signed Up, Hope i made the 200 and get one of the Shirts :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

i signed up awhile ago. is there any chance it might go to like your bulk mail?? if i i prolly delted it cuz i dont even look at that stuff. either way im nto trippin ill prolly get a shirt threw toro


----------



## Laid Magazine

WE HAVE 200


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 04:41 PM~5434158
> *WE HAVE 200
> *


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 05:41 PM~5434158
> *WE HAVE 200
> *


Was i able to make the 200 and get the free Shirt????????


----------



## drasticbean

i would like to trade anyone my #168 for #62...... please...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 15 2006, 05:30 PM~5434323
> *i would like to trade anyone my #168 for #62...... please...
> *



slacker and i was number 200  i want to keep mine in the bag every month and put them away :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee

What # was I


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@May 15 2006, 05:34 PM~5434345
> *What # was I
> *



adam your number 201 :biggrin: j/k i dont know


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 03:41 PM~5434158
> *WE HAVE 200
> *


----------



## Laid Magazine

The rest of the emails will be sent tonight


----------



## Alizee

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2006, 04:36 PM~5434354
> *adam your number 201  :biggrin: j/k i dont know
> *



I still get the magazine right :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@May 15 2006, 05:50 PM~5434450
> *I still get the magazine right :biggrin:
> *



yup but your gonna have to read it backwards :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

congrats on the quick 200!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2006, 07:31 PM~5434329
> *slacker and i was number 200   i want to keep mine in the bag every month and put them away  :biggrin:
> *


ok.ok ok ....i waited for the last minute...


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 10:22 AM~5431487
> *I've had a lot of people invite me to their grills for some Carne Asada, I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> *


in that case homie i will have the pepto waiting for you hahahahahaha.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2006, 06:06 PM~5434475
> *yup but your gonna have to read it backwards  :biggrin:
> *



read it backwards, wow you guys already have a japanese issue :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2006, 08:06 PM~5434475
> *yup but your gonna have to read it backwards  :biggrin:
> *


It'll be in Japanese? :dunno: 

First time I picked one up was at the Indy stop this year... it was strange, so I bought it. It's still fun watching people pick it up off the coffee table like huh? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## Laid Magazine

Now that's a great shot :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 13 2006, 09:37 PM~5423907
> *It's getting close.....we are at 181 subscribers so far. After we get the other 19 we can print the shirts.
> 
> All subscribers should get the new magazine by Friday
> 
> 
> Thanks, and we hope everyone likes the new style we created for this new publication!!!
> *



i better get my shit by friday or else i'm flying to cali.. and its trouble... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Laid Magazine

:roflmao: 






















:uh:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 08:49 PM~5434941
> *Now that's a great shot :0
> *


except for the Kool-Aid man...ooooohhhhhhh yyeeaaaaaahhhhhhh... heheheh


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 15 2006, 06:54 PM~5434984
> *except for the Kool-Aid man...ooooohhhhhhh yyeeaaaaaahhhhhhh... heheheh
> *


those shoes were the shit playa


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 15 2006, 09:07 PM~5435083
> *those shoes were the shit playa
> *


let me tell you...Globe shoes are comfortable.....


----------



## 64SUP

CANT WAIT FOR SHIRT AND MAG


----------



## DodgerFan

:angry: i got my money order back i sent it to the wrong address


----------



## JUST ME

Is it too late for a subscrition


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 15 2006, 07:15 PM~5435146
> *let me tell you...Globe shoes are comfortable.....
> *


hey send me those pics with tomasa and the others i wanna put them on myspace :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

I got in just in time for the T-Shirt =D


----------



## texasgold

Got mine #183 :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

#191 =D


----------



## Knightstalker

#185 & #187 :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

#137


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i am # 189 

cutting it close


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 15 2006, 09:50 PM~5435706
> *#185 & #187 :biggrin:
> *


dam!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 15 2006, 10:33 PM~5435905
> *dam!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi

#61 and #186


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 05:37 PM~5434360
> *The rest of the emails will be sent tonight
> *


nothing in the way of email here either ? which is weird as the account was accepted and payed in March so i know i'm in. 

If it saves time, i need a 'large' :dunno:


----------



## SMURF

#195


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 15 2006, 07:41 PM~5434158
> *WE HAVE 200
> *


Congrat's !!! 
Homies - don't stop there - keep supporting this magazine


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

People saw it already? =P

If i jus subscribed yesterday was i in time to get the first issue??


----------



## Laid Magazine

Everyone that subscribed will be getting the first issue


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

cool thanks!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 16 2006, 12:58 PM~5438337
> *Everyone that subscribed will be getting the first issue
> *


by friday....???????? :uh:


----------



## Alizee

#194 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

MAN can hardly wait to get my first issue, i hear my son's spread is hella tight, thanks brandon for what i'm hearing aer some great pics of my son and his bike


----------



## eastbay_drop

you can send them to me to ! J/P! she is so damn fine! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 15 2006, 09:56 PM~5435393
> *hey send me those pics with tomasa and the others i wanna put them on myspace  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OURLIFE

CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR FIRST 200 SUBSCRIBERS............ I CANT WAIT TO GET THIS IN MY MAIL BOX................ KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK TRADITIONAL CREW...............


----------



## OldDirty

Shit can't wait to get my issue in the mail


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@May 15 2006, 08:23 PM~5435215
> *Is it too late for a subscrition
> *



Its never too late to subscribe homie, you will still get the sweetest mag out


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 16 2006, 07:40 PM~5441172
> *Its never too late to subscribe homie, you will still get the sweetest mag out
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

i never got an email about my shirt... :uh:


----------



## DodgerFan

heres a pic i took a few weeks back brandon sorry i didnt post it sooner


----------



## ICECOLD63

#182 Niccas!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 16 2006, 10:07 PM~5441722
> *i never got an email about my shirt... :uh:
> *


x-small.....


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 16 2006, 09:42 PM~5442271
> *heres a pic i took a few weeks back brandon sorry i didnt post it sooner
> *


kinda looks like shes holding up a big national geographic mag :biggrin: 

mail-man better not steal my mag! :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Hey Dino, 

If you are from New Jersey then your number is 46.

Thanks!!


----------



## BLVD

Hey Brandon....just wanted to tell you congradulations on the 200 subscribers, I know they wont be dissapointed............because TLM is going to top all other Lowriding publications....... :biggrin: looking foward to seeing you down here homie


----------



## 155/80/13

If the first issue for the ones that subscribed comes friday when would the other copies hit the stores? till the 22nd?


----------



## NIMSTER64

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@May 16 2006, 09:42 PM~5442271
> *heres a pic i took a few weeks back brandon sorry i didnt post it sooner
> *



now does anyone recognize her :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 17 2006, 03:20 AM~5443239
> *YOU TALK TO MUCH SHIT YOU KISS ASS YOU LOOK LIKE ONE OF THOSE GROUPIUES YOU GET MY DRIFT DRIFTER I HOPE YOU HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITHE THE MAG CUS IF YOU DO YOUR GOING TO FUCK EVERYTHING UP .THAT'S MY OPINION YOUR WORST THEN A HATER AND I HOPE THEY DON'T NEED HATERS RIGHT NOW HOMIE SO IN OTHER WORDS NO TE CREAS TANTO CARNAL PROVE YOUR SELF CHAVALITO LET THE MAN DO HIS JOB DON'T FUCK IT UP FOR HIM .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 11:52 PM~5442340
> *x-small.....
> *



lol


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 17 2006, 01:02 AM~5442679
> *Hey Dino,
> 
> If you are from New Jersey then your number is 46.
> 
> Thanks!!
> *



i am from nj.  
thanks.
xl


----------



## LemonDrop63

Are you still sending e-mails about the shirts? I haven't received mine yet. :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

#152!!!!!!

:biggrin: Cant wait


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 17 2006, 04:28 AM~5443245
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED
> *


 :biggrin: NOTHING JUST MAKING THIS A LIL EXITING THATS ALL LOL I BET THAT GOT EVERYONES ATTENTION LOL SORRY FOR MESSINUG UP THIS TREAD. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 17 2006, 09:33 AM~5444487
> *:biggrin:  NOTHING JUST MAKING THIS A LIL EXITING THATS ALL LOL I BET THAT GOT EVERYONES ATTENTION LOL SORRY FOR MESSINUG UP THIS TREAD. :biggrin:
> *




we didnt have any tires on here :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 17 2006, 03:28 AM~5443245
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED
> *



I wish I knew, im not trying to kiss anyones ass, i just respect Brandon, Brent and the rest of the crew. Im excited and glad about the magazine like everyone else :biggrin: and i do hope to help them out in the future, but just because i respect them and what they are doing doesnt mean im a groupie. If i said something that offended you or did something you didnt like i apologize, but i wish you would let me know what that was...............and i am ready to prove myself


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2006, 11:41 AM~5444513
> *we didnt have any tires on here  :biggrin:
> *


lol you know I can't spell for cheit :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 17 2006, 11:41 AM~5444515
> *I wish I knew, im not trying to kiss anyones ass, i just respect Brandon, Brent and the rest of the crew. Im excited and glad about the magazine like everyone else :biggrin:  and i do hope to help them out in the future, but just because i respect them and what they are doing doesnt mean im a groupie. If i said something that offended you or did something you didnt like i apologize, but i wish you would let me know what that was...............and i am ready to prove myself
> *


 :0 he said he can prove him self LOL hey homie I was just messing around bro its a good thing what you are doing homie.  you will come to see that everyone on lay it low knows when to take shit serious homie.sorry if i hurt your feelings dawg


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 17 2006, 11:05 AM~5444642
> *:0  he said he can prove him self LOL hey homie I was just messing around bro its a good thing what you are doing homie.  you will come to see that everyone on lay it low knows when to take shit serious homie.sorry if i hurt your feelings dawg
> *



Its alright, you didnt hurt my feelings, just didnt want no one to take it the wrong way


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

how much more do we need to wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 17 2006, 11:34 AM~5445195
> *how much more do we need to wait  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


until you recieve it in the mail....





j/p homie...
fridays getting closer and closer


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

It's around friday or so isn't it? ( not holding anyone to specifics )


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 17 2006, 11:05 AM~5444642
> *:0  he said he can prove him self LOL hey homie I was just messing around bro its a good thing what you are doing homie.  you will come to see that everyone on lay it low knows when to take shit serious homie.sorry if i hurt your feelings dawg
> *


 u wrong :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408

i cant subscribe cz i dont know my new address yet


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 17 2006, 12:02 AM~5442679
> *Hey Dino,
> 
> If you are from New Jersey then your number is 46.
> 
> Thanks!!
> *


I'm really sweatin' it now...sorry to keep buggin', but the 200 are gone and still no e-mail of any sort ?? :tears: :tears: :dunno:


----------



## LA CURA

I CAN'T WAIT...........


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 16 2006, 04:52 PM~5440832
> *you can send them to me to ! J/P! she is so damn fine! :cheesy:
> *


sure if u dont mind my ugly mug in the pictures


----------



## Stickz

I seen some exclusive pics on JOHNNY B. GOOD's myspace. Looking good TLM.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Will they be for sale at the LRM san anto show??????????????/ :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUST ME

I'm a subscriber as of Monday; can't wait for the magazine to arrive!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 17 2006, 09:01 PM~5448408
> *Will they be for sale at the LRM san anto show??????????????/ :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



LOL ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that would be like dayton selling zeniths


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

*Mag looks great! I've been trying to contact them over their website
to get info on costs of an international subscribtion, but whenever I write
an email it keeps comming back. Who can give me info?

thanks*


----------



## Unity_Jon

so can you confirm you have my subscription please ?

I know it'll take a good week longer to get the mag delivered over here so its no sweat waiting on the post, but still no email and you need a reply from the email to get the shirt size right before you post it right ? :dunno:


whats the deal ?


----------



## LemonDrop63

Hell yeah I'm #36! make mine a x-large. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 28 2006, 05:30 PM~5137276
> *appreciate it the more the better we need every riders support
> *


I'M PRETTY SURE I SHOULD BE GETTING A SHIRT DONT KNOW MY #, BUT I NEVER REC AN EMAIL?


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 18 2006, 12:36 AM~5449337
> *LOL ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that would be like dayton selling zeniths
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

Just got my copy..WOW :0 NO ONE will be disapointed


----------



## Coast One

:0 im tackling the mail man today!


----------



## NIMSTER64

can't wait


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Everyone of the sneak peek pictures look really nice!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 18 2006, 12:37 PM~5451234
> *Everyone of the sneak peek pictures look really nice!!
> *



Better in person..Its one of those magazines that you don't want to bend the pages, so it stays crisp. But then again the pages are so thick , that might not be a problem. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 18 2006, 10:52 AM~5450938
> *:0 im tackling the mail man today!
> *



todays the day???? :cheesy:


----------



## menace59

Yo Brandon! Where's my shirt homie!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

did people get today or what. i thought date for mail was may 10 and stores was may 23. am i wrong. u guys know date for stores


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:31 AM~4901103
> *Well, here it is, a new magazine for you guys that are real die hard pure lowriders to appreciate and enjoy. Inside our pages you will find cars that are traditional and sit on 13's and 14's from bombs to Impalas to cadis to lincolns. We will cover a broad spectrum of what we think lowriding is truly about. We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day and wanted to do something to make lowriders around the world proud to say, "THIS IS WHAT A LOWRDING MAGAZINE should be like." Less ads, more quality pictures, no euros, no mini trucks, no suv's, just traditionals. You will be amazed by our photography and intrigued by our articles. We will bring you guys stuff that you want to see, interviews with people you want to hear from and print shows that you want to see. The time has come for a true lowrider magazine designed for LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS!
> 
> IN STORES MAY 22nd, 2006
> *


is this still the day or is there a delay


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

MINE DIDNT COME IN THE MAIL TODAY :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 18 2006, 05:37 PM~5453808
> *MINE DIDNT COME IN THE MAIL TODAY :angry:
> *



they went out yesterday priority mail and for those that dont know thats VERY expensive to send 200+ magazines out at 4.00 each but we did it to make you guys that subscribed and supported us happy so everyone tomorrow is the offical tackle the mailman day (maybe saturday if you live in the woods lol) :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 18 2006, 07:00 PM~5453950
> *they went out yesterday priority mail and for those that dont know thats VERY expensive to send 200+ magazines out at 4.00 each but we did it to make you guys that subscribed and supported us happy so everyone tomorrow is the offical tackle the mailman day (maybe saturday if you live in the woods lol)  :biggrin:
> *


what about stores when will they be getting them


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 18 2006, 06:16 PM~5454013
> *what about stores when will they be getting them
> *



hopefully next week the distributors will have them up


----------



## smiley_62

CAN'T WAIT TILL TOMORROW!!! :0


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 18 2006, 08:00 PM~5453950
> *they went out yesterday priority mail and for those that dont know thats VERY expensive to send 200+ magazines out at 4.00 each but we did it to make you guys that subscribed and supported us happy so everyone tomorrow is the offical tackle the mailman day (maybe saturday if you live in the woods lol)  :biggrin:
> *


Good shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 18 2006, 05:00 PM~5453950
> *they went out yesterday priority mail and for those that dont know thats VERY expensive to send 200+ magazines out at 4.00 each but we did it to make you guys that subscribed and supported us happy so everyone tomorrow is the offical tackle the mailman day (maybe saturday if you live in the woods lol)  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

give me something to read while waiting in line in san antonio :uh:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 18 2006, 06:00 PM~5453950
> *they went out yesterday priority mail and for those that dont know thats VERY expensive to send 200+ magazines out at 4.00 each but we did it to make you guys that subscribed and supported us happy so everyone tomorrow is the offical tackle the mailman day (maybe saturday if you live in the woods lol)  :biggrin:
> *



thanks ...cant wait


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 18 2006, 08:13 PM~5454301
> *hopefully next week the distributors will have them up
> *


thank you for a answer. need to get both issues


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## himbone

will you guys have a booth at any lrm shows????? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtrey

Sorry for laggin' on the subscription, but count me in Brent. Just paid this mornin’. If you still had shirts, hook a brother up with a 3X, if not don't trip. Big props on the mag from Chico, CA. Good luck homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 18 2006, 07:26 PM~5454357
> *CAN'T WAIT TILL TOMORROW!!!  :0
> *



BETTER TACKLE DAVID TOMORROW FOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## BUD

mail passes the house about 11 am, I can't wait, I feel like a lil kid on Christmas...lol


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 19 2006, 08:04 AM~5456880
> *mail passes the house about 11 am, I can't wait, I feel like a lil kid on Christmas...lol
> *


whos gonna be the first to get it the race is on :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

SOMETHING TELLS ME ILL PROBABLY GET MY SHIT TOMORROW.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 08:37 AM~5457017
> *whos gonna be the first to get it the race is on  :biggrin:
> *


mine doesnt come till 3pm mountain.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

recieved the mag today!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys did a GREAT job! great pics, paper, and covers. my cover was 1 of 2........ keep up the great work!!!!

LOVED it


----------



## milkbone

I just got mine and i loved it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: first thing i noticed as soon as i pulled it out of the shipping cover was the very nice quality paper I want everyone on LIL to tell their friends to subscribe NOW lol I know I will be preaching and showing my magazine off at the next club meeting  


ps how can i get cover #2 now?
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 19 2006, 09:09 AM~5457170
> *I just got mine and i loved it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: first thing i noticed as soon as i pulled it out of the shipping cover was the very nice quality paper I want everyone on LIL to tell their friends to subscribe NOW lol I know I will be preaching and showing my magazine off at the next club meeting
> ps how can i get cover #2 now?
> :biggrin:
> *



look in stores for it :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn it my mail don't usually come until a little after 10am.... damn it i wanna see my son's feature....


----------



## Jeff

If homeboy in VA Beach got it, I should havbe when I get home from work early in the AM.

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 09:13 AM~5457195
> *look in stores for it  :biggrin:
> *



my mail man is a fat ass and takes a break before he starts my block, i probably wont get it till after 3. is the mag already in stores too. gotta get the second cover.


----------



## Mr Impala

post up pictures when you get em and tell us what you liked ( or didn't like but there shouldnt be anything not to like lol) We want to know everyones honest opinions (unless u have 0 posts and just want to talk shit) Lets keep it positive and keep it traditional


----------



## Coast One

:cheesy: im going home for lunch a little early today :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

shit, I forgot what address its coming to


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

hello ? info needed



> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@May 18 2006, 12:06 PM~5449470
> *Mag looks great! I've been trying to contact them over their website
> to get info on costs of an international subscribtion, but whenever I write
> an email it keeps comming back. Who can give me info?
> 
> thanks
> *


----------



## Mr Minnesota

:biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi

[email protected] ??


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@May 19 2006, 10:11 AM~5457554
> *:biggrin:
> *



subscribers already have them in hand or will whenever their mailman shows up


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@May 19 2006, 10:11 AM~5457557
> *[email protected] ??
> *


----------



## Big Doe

mine didn't come today...maybe tommorow.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2006, 10:38 AM~5457692
> *mine didn't come today...maybe tommorow.
> *


hmm weird are u in a rural area? its 2-3 days so maybe your on the 3 day plan :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@May 19 2006, 07:11 PM~5457557
> *[email protected] ??
> *



*yes this is the email adress I've tried several times
I keep getting "maildeliverey subsystem user unknown"*


:angry: 


mr impala tell me - how do I need to contact - or: if anyone can find out
about overseas rate for a one year then I#d just know how much to paypal


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@May 19 2006, 10:55 AM~5457829
> *yes this is the email adress I've tried several times
> I keep getting "maildeliverey subsystem user unknown"
> :angry:
> mr impala tell me - how do I need to contact - or: if anyone can find out
> about overseas rate for a one year then I#d just know how much to paypal
> *



pm traditionallowriding on here im not sure about over seas orders


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2006, 12:38 PM~5457692
> *mine didn't come today...maybe tommorow.
> *


Uh oh... I hope mine doesn't do that. I'm going to the Tiger game tonight and wanted to take it with me to show the kids from the group!!! *hoping/waiting* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

DAMN..... WENT HOME AND NO MAGAZINE :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

well they all went out you should have em today or tomorrow he spent 4 hours at the post office and made sure everyones gonna have em but they did say 2-3 days so maybe tomorrow for some of you


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 12:13 PM~5457936
> *well they all went out you should have em today or tomorrow he spent 4 hours at the post office and made sure everyones gonna have em but they did say 2-3 days so maybe tomorrow for some of you
> *


IM BEING PATIENT!


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 19 2006, 10:04 AM~5456880
> *mail passes the house about 11 am, I can't wait, I feel like a lil kid on Christmas...lol
> *


:tears: :tears: No Mag... :tears: :tears: maybe tomorrow :dunno:


----------



## Dylante63

Got my official copy !! once agian great job! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

mail came. no mag  .....i'll see it when i get back from San Antonio


----------



## Dressed2Impress

TO ALL THOSE INVOLED WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING MAGAZINE, THANK YOU FOR WHAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR MY SON AND I, I REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY, IT WAS SUCH A SURPRISE SEEING BOTH ELMO'S FIRE AND DRESSED 2 IMPRESS IN THE FIRST ISSUE.... ALL I HEARD WAS THAT ONE OF US WAS GOING TO BE IN IT. DAMN BRANDON, BRENT AND OF COURSE DYLAN.... CHAD HAD SAID WHEN HE SEEN IT IT ALMOST BROUGHT A TEAR TO HIS EYE, WELL IT SURE DID MINE. THE MAGAZINE IS OFF THE MOTHER FUCKIN HOOK, THE FEATURES ARE GREAT, PICTURES CAN'T BE TOUCHED, AND THE OVERALL QUALITY UNSURPASSED BY ANY MAGAZINE OUT THERE... NOT ONE AUTOMOTIVE MAGAZINE CAN EVEN COME CLOSE OR WHAT I THINK EVER WILL.... MY HATS OFF TO YOU ALL...... :tears: :tears: :tears: AND YOU KNOW THOSE ARE TEARS OF JOY, EXCITEMENT AND KNOWING MY SON AND I ARE A PART OF HISTORY, BEING INSIDE THE COVERS OF THE UP AND COMMING, SOON TO BE #1 SELLING LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IN THE WORLD, HELL LOWRIDING NOTHING #1 SELLING AUTOMOTIVE MAGAZINE IN THE WORLD.... YOU GUYS WILL ALWAY HAVE MY SUPORT, BEST WISHES AND PRAYERS. 


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
HONESTLY MY SON AND I AREN'T WORTHY OF THIS HONOR......


----------



## OrangeCounty58

I hope your son will have a good time taking the issue to school and showing his friends. It gives me great enjoyment to know you felt honored. Hopefully people see what are goal was, focusing on the people in the magazine and THEIR stories.


----------



## ricndaregal

so whats it take to get a car in the magazine?


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 19 2006, 01:04 PM~5458166
> *:tears: :tears: No Mag... :tears: :tears: maybe tomorrow :dunno:
> *


Iamma go home and check the mail! :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 19 2006, 12:53 PM~5458429
> *I hope your son will have a good time taking the issue to school and showing his friends. It gives me great enjoyment to know you felt honored. Hopefully people see what are goal was, focusing on the people in the magazine and THEIR stories.
> *


like i said, there is no other magazine in general that can compare to the quality product that you have all put out. 

i've never sen my car or my son's bike look so beautiful. in any of the photos that i or anyone has ever taken, to me they don't even look as good up close and personal as they do in the pages of TLM. 

my son's gonna freak the F out when he sees it....i can't wait to see his reaction when he gets home from school in a couple of hours. right after the photo shoot was completed he was already asking if he could buy his OWN issue to show off to his friends and teachers.... now he's just gonna freak, and so will all that he shows it too..... 

you know i wanted to wait till he got home to open it up and look thru the pages with him but i couldn't resist temptation.


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 19 2006, 01:37 PM~5458700
> *Iamma go home and check the mail! :biggrin:
> *


dawg, theres no way in hell you'll be disappointed.....


----------



## Guest

no mag , but i got a box of new impala parts today :biggrin: guess i cant have it all


----------



## SUPREME69

NO MAG TODAY FOR ME EITHER. OH WELL HOPEFULLY TOMORROW


----------



## Dressed2Impress

all i can say for those of you who haven't recieved your issue yet is TLM took the meaning of magazine to another level and you won't be disappointed


----------



## JasonJ

I got mine today, badass magazine guys, great job on the premier issue! The first thing i noticed before i even opened the envelope was how thick it was, it was more than i expected. All of the cars featured were beautiful. Congratulations on the launch of the new mag, keep up the good work,..... already looking forward to the next issue!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 19 2006, 02:35 PM~5459061
> *I got mine today, badass magazine guys, great job on the premier issue! The first thing i noticed before i even opened the envelope was how thick it was, it was more than i expected. All of the cars featured were beautiful. Congratulations on the launch of the new mag, keep up the good work,..... already looking forward to the next issue!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


you suck lol just playing bro i jeoulos as a motherfucker


----------



## Knightstalker

I just got my copy.. and damn... I wasn't expecting it to be so badass... this magazine surpassed all expectations and i'm lovin it... can't wait for my father in law to get his... he's been lowriding for 30-40 years (bout 16yrs with the Imperials) and is a harsher critic than i am.... i'm sure he'll love it... i'll call him up later and see what he thinks... 

All in all a great magazine... 


:worship: :worship: :worship: To all involved... keep up the good work and this'll be the so called "bible of lowriding" in no time at all...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

someoe post pics :biggrin:


----------



## menace59

This magazine is the shit, nothing better out there!! Great Magazine!!!


----------



## grand prix78

i got mine too....i thought you said no big rim cars i see one on page 32


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@May 19 2006, 03:46 PM~5459487
> *i got mine too....i thought you said no big rim cars i see one on page 32
> *



:0 yeah the full article one with the 12 page spread LOL it was a 4 inch picture and we were trying to get the southside mural in the picture wink wink :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

You guys have any plans for build up sections or tech articles?


----------



## drasticbean

i went to my mail box today with a big smile on my face... only to find dam bills and no magazine.... and its raining... such a sad day......


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 19 2006, 03:58 PM~5459564
> *You guys have any plans for build up sections or tech articles?
> *


all in time we want to keep it fresh and not do the same thing ov er and over and over again but this is the first issue and we will grow and change things here and there the important thing is we need everyones support to make this big and help make lowriding bigger than its ever been. remember this book is made by lowriders for lowriders


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 19 2006, 05:35 PM~5459058
> *all i can say for those of you who haven't recieved your issue yet is TLM took the meaning of magazine to another level and you won't be disappointed
> *


hell yeah. its bad ass for sure.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 19 2006, 06:01 PM~5459581
> *i went to my mail box today with a big smile on my face... only to find dam bills and no magazine.... and its raining... such a sad day......
> *


Ill cheer you up homie....
www.assparade.com


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 19 2006, 04:18 PM~5459691
> *Ill cheer you up homie....
> www.assparade.com
> 
> *



i thought bean was more like a www.spreadyourcheeks.com kinda guy :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 06:19 PM~5459700
> *i thought bean was more like  a www.spreadyourcheeks.com kinda guy  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## SJDEUCE

*TLM *
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 04:53 PM~5459520
> *:0 yeah the full article one with the 12 page spread LOL it was a 4 inch picture and we were trying to get the southside mural in the picture wink wink  :biggrin:
> *


im just giving you guys shit ......MADD PROPS on the mag it looks great



will HASTINGS be selling it i want to get the other cover


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@May 19 2006, 04:33 PM~5459794
> *im just giving you guys shit ......MADD PROPS on the mag it looks great
> will HASTINGS be selling it i want to get the other cover
> *



whatz a hastings lol is that a store? We hhope to be everywhere soon we dont know for sure where they will be but we would like to know if u spot it somehwere to let us know :biggrin: so we have future references


----------



## Mr Impala

we just paid Hastings Book Stores to have 1,800 copies of the second issue in 144 of their stores. It will be at all of their checkout counters for the first two weeks then go back to the regular shelves with the other mags. so Hastings here we come


----------



## Crazy Cutty

oh.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

nothing :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 19 2006, 04:43 PM~5459863
> *nothing  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



damn fool your mailman must have jacked it :biggrin: or Rod


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 03:38 PM~5459820
> *we just paid Hastings Book Stores to have 1,800 copies of the second issue in 144 of their stores. It will be at all of their checkout counters for the first two weeks then go back to the regular shelves with the other mags. so Hastings here we come
> *


Tower Records? 7-11? When will the stores have them?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 19 2006, 04:45 PM~5459881
> *Tower Records? 7-11? When will the stores have them?
> *




yes and yes and i would guesstimate next week but thats out of our hands


----------



## Mr Impala

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *5 Anonymous Users*)
4 Members: hot$tuff5964, menace59, Crazy Cutty, mikew3605


whats with the cloak and dagger shit we r getting spied on :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grand prix78

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 05:38 PM~5459820
> *we just paid Hastings Book Stores to have 1,800 copies of the second issue in 144 of their stores. It will be at all of their checkout counters for the first two weeks then go back to the regular shelves with the other mags. so Hastings here we come
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

i just got mine in the mail and flipped thru the first few pages, and my initial reaction is WOW.


----------



## Ant-dogg

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: GOT MINE.IT'S THE SHIT, LOOKS GREAT


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 19 2006, 04:50 PM~5459922
> *i just got mine in the mail and flipped thru the first few pages, and my initial reaction is WOW.
> 
> 
> *


thats a GOOD wow right :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

beautiful mag.Great stock(paper),great pictures,Firme articles,and recognition where it is deserved.Well worth the wait,goodbye LRM hell TLM.Great job guys keep up the GOOD work :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-dogg

I WAS WONDERING ABOUT AD SPACE.COULD YOU PM ME INFO


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 06:53 PM~5459946
> *thats a GOOD wow right  :biggrin:
> *



yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@May 19 2006, 04:55 PM~5459959
> *I WAS WONDERING ABOUT AD SPACE.COULD YOU PM ME INFO
> *



sent


----------



## bigjune62

oh well, guess i'll have to wait til tomorrow also.


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 19 2006, 06:01 PM~5459581
> *i went to my mail box today with a big smile on my face... only to find dam bills and no magazine.... and its raining... such a sad day......
> *



i got mine today...haha.
great job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Either I am out in the sticks or my mailman jacked mine! :angry: 

Hopefully tommorow. :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

or both :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 19 2006, 05:53 PM~5460247
> *or both  :biggrin:
> *



id guess sticks :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

shit i cant wait till it its the shelf


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 19 2006, 05:59 PM~5460286
> *shit i cant wait till it its the shelf
> *


me too, will buy another 10 copies or so, family and friends gonna want to see this one for sure


----------



## low707cutt

got mine  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

my son loved his spread...he's been cheesin ever since he got home and can't put the book down.... i think Elmo's been replaced by TLM


----------



## crown town baller

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 19 2006, 06:04 PM~5460316
> *me too, will buy another 10 copies or so, family and friends gonna want to see this one for sure
> *



:biggrin: dressed2impress so how was your son face when he saw it


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@May 19 2006, 06:27 PM~5460418
> *:biggrin: dressed2impress so how was your son face when he saw it
> *


it was priceless.... like i said cheesin from ear to ear.... now he's really got the bug.... i can just imagine from this he may even go on to be a top traditional contnder in the future.... (i sure hope so anyway if not it should keep hoim off the streets and out of gangs cause he will be too busy trying to build one....)


----------



## A&W

where the hell is my MAG? :guns:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 05:46 PM~5459892
> *yes and yes and i would guesstimate next week but thats out of our hands
> *


do they have them already and is there a possibilty that they could put them up this weekend on the west coast or is that far fetched


----------



## lilandagi

Beautiful magazine guys, thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62

Good magazine!!! :0 :0 Got mine today... good job!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I'll be staking out my mailbox tomorrow


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

The way it sounds , this magazine is definately going to take over!

Who all here on Layitlow is involved in making the magazine happen?


----------



## Alizee

> _Originally posted by A&W_@May 19 2006, 05:55 PM~5460548
> *where the hell is my MAG? :guns:
> *



Didn't get mine either. Whats up with the o.c postal service
:dunno:


----------



## crown town baller

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 19 2006, 07:58 PM~5460843
> *The way it sounds , this magazine is definately going to take over!
> 
> Who all here on Layitlow is involved in making the magazine happen?
> *



 i'm one of those guys your talking about


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

:banghead: NO MAG


----------



## smiley_62

tha viejitos burban looks clean homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 19 2006, 08:24 PM~5460983
> *:banghead: NO MAG
> *


i feel your pain bro I thought for sure being from norcal we would have them today ohwell hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 04:44 PM~5459873
> *damn fool your mailman must have jacked it  :biggrin: or Rod
> *


for reals huh :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@May 19 2006, 08:14 PM~5460920
> * i'm one of those guys your talking about
> *



in no particular order crowntown baller, traditionallowriding, orangecounty58, toro, mxcn roc, fernando deanda, rhydersstreetwear, and myself 

crowntown baller has a full show 69 almost done and a rag impala project
traditionallowriding has a couple 64 ht's
orangecounty58 has a 2dr brougham in the works
toro is looking for a project ( i think) 
mxcn roc is looking for a 63 or 64 rag and has a 64 ht in the works
fernando deanada im not sure i think hes a cadi man 
rhydersstreetwear is building a bad ass rag cadi 
and me i have a rag cadi project and an 85 2dr brougham getting cut in a week or so 

so as u can see we are all lowrding people that support the lifestyle and want to bring some respect back to lowriding publications and stay true to what we feel is the greatest lifestyle ever. We are very excited with the kind words and positive reviews and hope you will all spread the word and be loooking for the 2nd cover in stores and continue to support us and we will continue to bring you the best lowriders in the WORLD. How many of you enjoyed the shots we had in the magazine from JAPAN :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

hell yeah brent, i was going to comment on that, that shits tight as hell, love seeing what the other countries are doing with our lifestyle, and of course theirs too


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 19 2006, 09:10 PM~5461325
> *hell yeah brent, i was going to comment on that, that shits tight as hell, love seeing what the other countries are doing with our lifestyle, and of course theirs too
> *


 :biggrin: 

we had it translated it says we are bad motherfuckers and this magazine is going to help rejuvinate the industry :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

not sure if anyone asked or not but is the mag going to be monthly or bi-monthly??


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:19 PM~5461376
> *not sure if anyone asked or not but is the mag going to be monthly or bi-monthly??
> *



monthly, i believe


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 09:19 PM~5461376
> *not sure if anyone asked or not but is the mag going to be monthly or bi-monthly??
> *


monthly brandons finishing up the 2nd issue right now :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

cool i be sitting by the mailbox tomorrow afternnon


----------



## Kelo

I damn near missed an appointment today walk outside to leave and the mailman handed me a stack of mail with the mag on top. :cheesy: I sat on the porch and looked through the whole thing. The quality is top notch and the images have a great perspective of the lifestyle. I think I am going to need another subscription though, so I have one for other people to look at, a friend was being a little rough with mine today I had to take it away from him. :biggrin: 

Congratulations on the first issue and we all look forward to your continued success and a great magazine


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks for the feedback! I've been up for a couple of days getting the second issue ready for print. This is our perspective on the lifestyle. We are going to add other sections like tech articles and car club features but it will take some time. We want to make sure that when we do add these sections that they are the best and planned out in a way that gives everyone the credit they deserve. Coming up with a great style for these added sections will also help us to keep our coverage consistant. This way nobody feels one company or individual got better coverage then the next. This first issue is our foundation! We will build from here. Most of the individuals that have seen the first issue are pleased but believe me, we are just beginning and with your continued support, we will continue to put in the needed work each and every month to improve.

Creating a monthly magazine is somewhat impossible for a start up company but we think that if we put out a quality product with the heart of the lifestyle in every issue, we can survive along side the more commercial type automotive magazines.

It's you the reader that will keep this magazine alive. If you like what we are doing and share the same goals as we do as lowriders then nothing can stop us!

Thanks for the continued support!

Brandon


----------



## Jeff

I was half asleep coming home from work right now...

I went to get my mail at my apartment's front desk, old man couldn't find the envelope, I almost jumped over the counter...

...So I get this large package and get in the elevator, start opening it...

My first words were "HOLY SHIT." I'm awake now needless to say.

Awesome photography and layouts, the Japan coverage is off the hook.

Very nice magazine.


----------



## chamuco61

DAAAMMMMN! newstand date is almost here!!!! if it werent for the fucked up mail service in my hood, i would have subscribed....but i dont want to donate a subscription to my asshole neighbor!


----------



## SUPREME69

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:. MAN I FEEL LEFT OUT I HOPE MINE COMES TOMORRROW.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 19 2006, 07:57 PM~5460557
> *do they have them already and is there a possibilty that they could put them up this weekend on the west coast  or is that  far fetched
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 20 2006, 01:22 AM~5462010
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:. MAN I FEEL LEFT OUT I HOPE MINE COMES TOMORRROW.
> *


bring it with u when u bring my parts, cause i still havent got yet


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

i got my magz brandon thanx man ...i gave a 2 copies to big d with the blue 61 and im gonna give the other 2 to someone you might want to know about...well talk later ..


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@May 19 2006, 07:53 PM~5461668
> *I damn near missed an appointment today walk outside to leave and the mailman handed me a stack of mail with the mag on top.  :cheesy:   I sat on the porch and looked through the whole thing.  The quality is top notch and the images have a great perspective of the lifestyle.  I think I am going to need another subscription though, so I have one for other people to look at, a friend was being a little rough with mine today I had to take it away from him. :biggrin:
> 
> Congratulations on the first issue and we all look forward to your continued success and a great magazine
> *


werd..


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 20 2006, 04:40 AM~5462313
> *i got my magz brandon thanx man ...i gave a 2 copies to big d with the blue 61 and im gonna give the other 2 to someone you might want to know about...well talk later ..
> 
> 
> *


what up huey


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 19 2006, 06:59 PM~5460286
> *shit i cant wait till it its the shelf
> *


we're debuting it at the Socios show Nono.......


----------



## Toro

I got my CASE of mags yesterday


----------



## drasticbean

i got my magazine at 9am.....today...!!!!!!!!
i got my magazine at 9am.....today...!!!!!!!!
i got my magazine at 9am.....today...!!!!!!!!
i got my magazine at 9am.....today...!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 20 2006, 08:11 AM~5462725
> *i got my magazine at 9am.....today...!!!!!!!!
> i got my magazine at 9am.....today...!!!!!!!!
> i got my magazine at 9am.....today...!!!!!!!!
> i got my magazine at 9am.....today...!!!!!!!!
> *


you can go ahead and open it now...stop staring at the envelope


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2006, 09:11 AM~5462728
> *you can go ahead and open it now...stop staring at the envelope
> *


how did you know....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 20 2006, 08:15 AM~5462747
> *how did you know....
> *


cuz I did that...shit I drove around the neighborhood last week looking for the mail lady.......there was a note on my door that a delivery was attempted.....I missed it by a few minutes...they radioed her and when I was coming back home from driving around looking for her, she was at my house again...I got it and stared at it for a while, them my eyes got sooooooooo huuuuuuge when I opened it......and yesterday I got a case of em....both covers...and it took me a few minutes to open the box....


----------



## Caddy Ryder

GOOD stuff... Like the quality... Good luck w/ it...


----------



## LA CURA

FINALLY......... I GOT MY LONG AWAITING ISSUE, AND I MUST SAY I AM VERY DISAPPOINTED................................
























THAT IT TOOK THIS LONG FOR A BAD ASS MAGAZINE TO HITT THE LIFESTYLE.
THIS MAG IS OFF THE CHAIN, SO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, AND ONE DAY I WILL BE ON THE PAGES OF TLM  ONE LUV TO BRENT AND THE WHOLE TLM STAFF


----------



## pimpala6462

Man this is a great magazine. It reminds me more of a book, and the Pictures are so crisp. Great magazine and keep up the good work :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## esco64

has it hit the stores yet!!!!!!!!!!!!.........................................


----------



## Guest

mail today, and still no mag :banghead:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

just got mine LOVE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2006, 07:06 AM~5462711
> *I got my CASE of mags yesterday
> *


SAVE ME ONE OF EACH PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2006, 10:54 AM~5463347
> *:biggrin:
> *



I dont want to fuck up this thread but all these people hating on Brandon and Brent because they are white obviuosly are very ignorant. It doesnt matter what race you are, as long as you have love for the lifestyle like these guys do then I beleive you should be respected no matter what race you are. I wish Brandon, Brent and the rest of the crew good luck and I know TLM will be very succesful because of the love and determination these guys have. It doesnt matter who you are or where you came from..........a rider is a rider. I think all these people are hating because these "gringos" are doing what they only wish they could.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2006, 12:05 PM~5463389
> *I dont want to fuck up this thread but all these people hating on Brandon and Brent because they are white obviuosly are very ignorant. It doesnt matter what race you are, as long as you have love for the lifestyle like these guys do then I beleive you should be respected no matter what race you are. I wish Brandon, Brent and the rest of the crew good luck and I know TLM will be very succesful because of the love and determination these guys have. It doesnt matter who you are or where you came from..........a rider is a rider. I think all these people are hating because these "gringos" are doing what they only wish they could.
> *


really....... who....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 20 2006, 11:15 AM~5463421
> *really....... who....
> *



Theres just a few people that come on here and make ignorant comments, and it upsets me, thats all, nothing big...........


----------



## Alizee

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 20 2006, 09:15 AM~5463421
> *really....... who....
> *


IM HATING!!
 



















HATE THE FACT THAT ITS SATURDAY AND NO MAG YET :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2006, 10:05 AM~5463389
> *I dont want to fuck up this thread but all these people hating on Brandon and Brent because they are white obviuosly are very ignorant. It doesnt matter what race you are, as long as you have love for the lifestyle like these guys do then I beleive you should be respected no matter what race you are. I wish Brandon, Brent and the rest of the crew good luck and I know TLM will be very succesful because of the love and determination these guys have. It doesnt matter who you are or where you came from..........a rider is a rider. I think all these people are hating because these "gringos" are doing what they only wish they could.
> *



As long as your heart is in it, dont matter what color you are!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@May 20 2006, 10:45 AM~5463493
> *IM HATING!!
> 
> HATE THE FACT THAT ITS SATURDAY AND NO MAG YET :biggrin:
> *


damn adam your mailman took it i seen him on bristol with it :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

went out for lunch and when I got back it was there in a nice whit envolope :biggrin: about to open it up after i had a few beers.thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 20 2006, 10:52 AM~5463507
> *I hope mine gets here today
> *



we hope so to NIM


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2006, 10:05 AM~5463389
> *I dont want to fuck up this thread but all these people hating on Brandon and Brent because they are white obviuosly are very ignorant. It doesnt matter what race you are, as long as you have love for the lifestyle like these guys do then I beleive you should be respected no matter what race you are. I wish Brandon, Brent and the rest of the crew good luck and I know TLM will be very succesful because of the love and determination these guys have. It doesnt matter who you are or where you came from..........a rider is a rider. I think all these people are hating because these "gringos" are doing what they only wish they could.
> *


Brandon is a damn good photographer....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2006, 10:05 AM~5463389
> *I dont want to fuck up this thread but all these people hating on Brandon and Brent because they are white obviuosly are very ignorant. It doesnt matter what race you are, as long as you have love for the lifestyle like these guys do then I beleive you should be respected no matter what race you are. I wish Brandon, Brent and the rest of the crew good luck and I know TLM will be very succesful because of the love and determination these guys have. It doesnt matter who you are or where you came from..........a rider is a rider. I think all these people are hating because these "gringos" are doing what they only wish they could.
> *


the guy that was hating is that jay del rio ****** hes been banned like 50 times and makes new names all he does is go in every topic and start shit so its all good as long as they r buying and enjoying the magazine :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff

Let's move off the HATER subject and not bring it up again.

Much praise to all involved with TLM.

Thank you guys for putting this together.


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 20 2006, 11:10 AM~5463558
> *Let's move off the HATER subject and not bring it up again.
> 
> Much praise to all involved with TLM.
> 
> Thank you guys for putting this together.
> *


----------



## flaco78

got mine today :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

The mail woman came today.......... it arrived..

I gotta hand it out to you guys at Traditional Lowriding.. GREAT MAG!

Awesome pix, real crisp!

All the coverage is very nice!

I ended up with cover 2 of 2.


Keep up the good work!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2006, 12:57 PM~5463521
> *we hope so to NIM
> *


:biggrin: got it homie thanks opening it later on today I am going to go get a 6 pack so i can enjoy it while i drink up :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 20 2006, 11:42 AM~5463686
> *:biggrin:  got it homie thanks opening it later on today I am going to go get a 6 pack  so i can enjoy it while i drink up :cheesy:
> *



damn a sixer??????????????? you gonna be reading it backwards after a sixer :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2006, 07:06 AM~5462711
> *I got my CASE of mags yesterday
> *


I NEED MORE THAT JUST THE 1 COMING IN THE MAIL


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@May 19 2006, 08:29 PM~5461031
> *tha viejitos burban looks clean homie!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 20 2006, 12:10 PM~5463558
> *Let's move off the HATER subject and not bring it up again.
> 
> Much praise to all involved with TLM.
> 
> Thank you guys for putting this together.
> *


----------



## bigjune62

i received mine today and i wondered if i should open the envelope. i looked at it for a minute then i couldn't help myself and opened it up carefully. i'm speechless, the overall quality of the magazine from the pics which are refreshigly sharp and the perfect use of different angles ,the excellent write ups, the quality of the stock(paper), the professinal ads. no other magazine i've seen in any genre comes close to this one. extremely awesome job guys!


----------



## Unity_Jon

Right, can everyone stop posting about the mag until 4-6weeks After its been issued as postman bloody pat cant get it to me any quicker and i dont want the suprises spoilt.

thank you. 

Classic Mercy, 
I'm sure Brandon will get back to you if you PM him, just include your full postal address, i probably threw a stick in the wheels as my 'international subs' went through before there was any 'adjustment' in place for the extra shipping costs ! 

sorry !


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@May 20 2006, 01:45 PM~5464026
> *Right, can everyone stop posting about the mag until 4-6weeks After its been issued as postman bloody pat cant get it to me any quicker and i dont want the suprises spoilt.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> Classic Mercy,
> I'm sure Brandon will get back to you if you PM him, just include your full postal address, i probably threw a stick in the wheels as my 'international subs' went through before there was any 'adjustment' in place for the extra shipping costs !
> 
> sorry !
> *



your is being shipped PONY express i sure hope the pony learned to swim LOL


----------



## Rollinaround

Mine has landed in San Jo about 5 minutes ago....on route to my honeycomb hideout.

reviews tonight!!!


----------



## timdog57

Recieved mine today and hev already showed more people that want subscriptions. Beautiful magazine. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## leo

Brandon or Brent, Is there any way I can get my hands on a copy of 38 times with the article in it about TLM?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Well like everyone else - I got minez way out here on the EastSide and if this is the type of magazine I can expect then sign my cracker ass up for anotha 2 years !!! No joke Homies ...

4 real, send me that renewal now !!!

Great job fella's! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme

I got mine yesterday, its fuckin badass all the homies liked it too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee

i got mine :biggrin: nice. Brent hit me up,theres a frame off 59 coming out of Santa Ana real soon. (would make a nice feature)


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon

have mailed and PM'd but they keep bouncing back-


Can you ship to the United Kingdom, cheers I know of about 8 people who would be interested.
But only if the packaging is covered so you cant see the magazine (we have postal service problems, stealing)

Looks like a great mag, look forward to your reply

jon


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My mailman is laggin.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 20 2006, 02:25 PM~5464225
> *Brandon or Brent, Is there any way I can get my hands on a copy of 38 times with the article in it about TLM?
> *



its not out yet i dont think but we will tryand get some


----------



## GettinHiC

i'm in. my first lowrider subscription :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty

Got mine today and I love it. Good pictures and articles, not only on the cars but on the people too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

well its looking good so far everyones enjoying it and thats what we wanted. the story on andy lodi was a great piece and i think that article really captures the spirit of a true die hard lowrider thats been riding for over 30 years


----------



## DJ63

I think the mail man jacked me for mine, maybe I'll get it Monday :angry:


----------



## eastbay_drop

got mine today, real good quality :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

Much props to all that worked on the mag its good to see some thing for us by us and of such quality


----------



## smiley_62

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 20 2006, 12:40 PM~5463841
> *:0  :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE
> *


no problem homie


----------



## oldskool 67

Finally! I went out to the mail box this afternoon and there was the magazine and my TLM T-SHIRT. I have to give a big thumbs up to the staff at TLM. The magazine's incredibly nice. I haven't subscribed to a lowrider mag since the early 80's. I especially enjoyed the article on the true old schooler, Andy Lodi. Oh yeh, I was just kidding about the shirt, I didn't get it yet. :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

Got mine today and its hot shizzle!!!!!! I have gone thru it like 5 times already.


----------



## Tyrone

How many copies of the first issue are still available? And T-shirts? I'm going to mail my subscription in next week and I just want to be sure I'll receive the premier issue.

If you have any shirts left after receiving my payment, put me down for a 3XL.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 09:37 AM~5457356
> *post up pictures when you get em and tell us what you liked ( or didn't like but there shouldnt be anything not to like lol) We want to know everyones honest opinions (unless u have 0 posts and just want to talk shit) Lets keep it positive and keep it traditional
> *


No complaints here. I especially like the picture of my Rivi on page 29 :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

I can't read any more of this post until I get mine.. HOPEFULLY MONDAY - damn customs US/CANADA....


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

:machinegun: :machinegun: the mailman no mag shit !


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 20 2006, 05:31 PM~5465263
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: the mailman no mag shit !
> *


i hear ya


----------



## Mr Impala

crazy NYC got it already but not So Cal


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

fuck it i'm going to get drunk because my mag did not arrived     



























































































i was going to get drunk anyways :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

My wife and Kids got the magazine. She said it looks great! My wife said my boys looked thru it and loved it, When they saw my picture in the back she said they were so happy they took it to all their friends house to show them :biggrin: I cant wait to see it myself but I cant say enough nice things about this mag!! For me they not only put out a great mag but they gave me the opportunity to reach out and touch my kids all the way from here "IRAQ" Much love brothers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 20 2006, 06:57 PM~5465348
> *My wife and Kids got the magazine. She said it looks great! My wife said my boys looked thru it and loved it, When they saw my picture in the back she said they were so happy they took it to all their friends house to show them  :biggrin:  I cant wait to see it myself but I cant say enough nice things about this mag!! For me they not only put out a great mag but they gave me the opportunity to reach out and touch my kids all the way from here "IRAQ" Much love brothers.  :thumbsup:
> *



we called fed ex they dont deliver to tents in iraq neither does dominos pizza LOL


----------



## AWSOM69

Just opened mine today. Great magazine! Thanx Brent


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@May 20 2006, 07:05 PM~5465390
> *Just opened mine today. Great magazine! Thanx Brent
> *



no problem frank let me know when you rready


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2006, 07:00 PM~5465363
> *:biggrin:
> we called fed ex they dont deliver to tents in iraq neither does dominos pizza LOL
> *



Pizza Hut does :0


----------



## LemonDrop63

Just got mine today...all I can say...holy shit, great mag! Any one still waiting for your copy, you will not be disappointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *SpLiFf4*, poppa68_KI_4life, TATTOO-76, baghdady

your 64 looks great in the magazine man


----------



## Guest

I cant get over the quality of the magazine. Its unreal, I got books on custom cars that cost $40-60 and they barely compare to the quality of this magazine. 

As a lowrider all I can say is thanks. This is what lowriders need, although I have seen most of the cars featured in person, some of which were still being built, its still a pleasure to sit here and read about them. NOTHING in this industry can compare to this.



OK, I am finished swinging on their nuts now.



Ohh and I am just glad that they did the artice on Andy Lodi, its about time someone gave him the credit he deserves.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2006, 06:57 PM~5465536
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SpLiFf4, poppa68_KI_4life, TATTOO-76, baghdady
> 
> your 64 looks great in the magazine man
> *


waiting 4 the news stand..... guess i should of got my subscription from the sound of it..... we,ll c


----------



## hoppinlincoln

I just got mine's today too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2006, 06:37 PM~5465278
> *crazy NYC got it already but not So Cal
> *



damn bro im stressin, im in nor cal and i aint got the mag yet homie,fuck the suspense is killing me.....


----------



## AWSOM69

It's coming. Received mine today and I'm in San Diego. Looks like a winner.


----------



## Rollinaround

GREAT MAG!!!!!!!!! A TRUE CLASSIC.

LOVE THE ARTICLE WITH ADEX ANDY! HOPEFULLY MORE AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC SEGMENTS IN THE FUTURE!!!!

CONGRATS TO THE TLM STAFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard

OHHHH BOY!!! Got it today and then had to go to work.  Man... the pics blew me away. Very picture-rich!! It definitely more artistic and photojournalistic than commercial which is what I think people are getting tired of without really saying that though... there's less ads/tidbits, more documentation of the art/culture/gathering/people. But this caters to a very specific crowd. I think the mag is going to do GREAT!! Nice stuff guys... NICE pics Brent.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 20 2006, 09:38 PM~5465942
> *OHHHH BOY!!!  Got it today and then had to go to work.    Man... the pics blew me away.  Very picture-rich!!  It definitely more artistic and photojournalistic than commercial which is what  I think people are getting tired of without really saying that though... there's less ads/tidbits, more documentation of the art/culture/gathering/people.  But this caters to a very specific crowd.  I think the mag is going to do GREAT!!  Nice stuff guys... NICE pics Brent.
> *



Thanks most of the pictures were shot by Brandon I have learned alot from him and will continue to learn a camera is a powerful tool but you have to know how to use it :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee

> I cant get over the quality of the magazine. Its unreal, I got *books on custom **cars that cost $40-60 and they barely compare to the quality of this magazine. *
> As a lowrider all I can say is thanks. This is what lowriders need, although I have seen most of the cars featured in person, some of which were still being built, its still a pleasure to sit here and read about them. NOTHING in this industry can compare to this.
> OK, I am finished swinging on their nuts now.
> Ohh and I am just glad that they did the artice on Andy Lodi, its about time someone gave him the credit he deserves.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That was my first impresion,the photography is up to parr with something you would see in the roders journal.Very impressive*


----------



## Mr Impala

wow adam thats a great compliment rodders journal is a magazine we all read and look up to for top notch photography and top notch paper and cover.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@May 21 2006, 01:00 AM~5466034
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> That was my first impresion,the photography is up to parr with something you would see in the roders journal.Very impressive
> *



Thats my impression too, TLM is up there with the big dogs as far as quality goes. Perfect Bound, thick glossy paper, there is alot of money in that. Perfect Bound costs around 50% more than stapled.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 21 2006, 12:29 AM~5465893
> *HOPEFULLY MORE AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC SEGMENTS IN THE FUTURE!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Im sure there will be.


----------



## Mr Impala

well it will only get better from here issue 2 is going to print next week so we are on the ball brandons a BUSY man right now and puts long hours in every day making sure everything is top notch


----------



## SUPREME69

> I cant get over the quality of the magazine. Its unreal, I got *books on custom **cars that cost $40-60 and they barely compare to the quality of this magazine. *
> As a lowrider all I can say is thanks. This is what lowriders need, although I have seen most of the cars featured in person, some of which were still being built, its still a pleasure to sit here and read about them. NOTHING in this industry can compare to this.
> OK, I am finished swinging on their nuts now.
> Ohh and I am just glad that they did the artice on Andy Lodi, its about time someone gave him the credit he deserves.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *That was my first impresion,the photography is up to parr with something you would see in the roders journal.Very impressive*
> 
> 
> 
> damn i was just thinking that after i flipped through the pages a dozen times.
Click to expand...


----------



## A&W

I received my mag today! Bad ass magazine :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@May 20 2006, 02:25 PM~5464413
> *i got mine :biggrin:   nice.  Brent hit me up,theres a frame off 59 coming out of Santa Ana real soon. (would make a nice feature)
> *



The rest whent to youre e mail Brent


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 20 2006, 12:39 PM~5463839
> *I NEED MORE THAT JUST THE 1 COMING IN THE MAIL
> *


you and me both homie, burban look killa dawg....


----------



## groovin ruben

Received it today, great photo layouts Can't wait for the next issue.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 20 2006, 08:31 PM~5464975
> *Finally! I went out to the mail box this afternoon and there was the magazine and my TLM T-SHIRT. I have to give a big thumbs up to the staff at TLM. The magazine's incredibly nice. I haven't subscribed to a lowrider mag since the early 80's. I especially enjoyed the article on the true old schooler, Andy Lodi. Oh yeh, I was just kidding about the shirt, I didn't get it yet. :biggrin:
> *



Did anyone else get there t-shirt too. I got the mag but no T-shirt?


----------



## Hustler on the go

GOT MY ISSUE TODAY NOTHING BUT PROPS ON THE MAG. PICS LOOK VERY GOOD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@May 20 2006, 11:39 PM~5466328
> *Did anyone else get there t-shirt too. I got the mag but no T-shirt?
> *


No T shirts yet  I was just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:tears: :tears: TEARS OF JOY......!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

I would like to congratulate BRENT and whoever he's working with on this Mag. It's about time someone came up with another mag other than LRM, (in replacement to BLVD). I had a glimpse of the mag today from a friend. I would like to pick up a mag and continue on for a subscription. Where (stores) can I pick up the first issue?


----------



## layzeeboi

props on the magazine. it was really put together well. one thing i noticed it was missing was the model's names.. whos the model next to topo's caddy? lol hope to see more ads also. keep on doing what u doing!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@May 21 2006, 02:48 AM~5466623
> *I would like to congratulate BRENT and whoever he's working with on this Mag. It's about time someone came up with another mag other than LRM, (in replacement to BLVD). I had a glimpse of the mag today from a friend. I would like to pick up a mag and continue on for a subscription. Where (stores) can I pick up the first issue?
> *


probably next week in alot of stores like 7-11 and barnes and nobles. I play a small part in the magazine but its a team effort and Brandon deserves alot of the credit he puts in alot of hours on has MAC to make this thing look the way it is. His eye for quality and heart for the magazine is what makes it so great and we are all glad to be apart of it and do what we can :biggrin: Next months issue will be one you will want to pick up for sure


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 21 2006, 06:53 AM~5466839
> *probably next week in alot of stores like 7-11 and barnes and nobles. I play a small part in the magazine but its a team effort and Brandon deserves alot of the credit he puts in alot of hours on has MAC to make this thing look the way it is. His eye for quality and heart for the magazine is what makes it so great and we are all glad to be apart of it and do what we can  :biggrin: Next months issue will be one you will want to pick up for sure
> *


still dint get mine, probably be like lrm for me, first i buy it in the store then it shows in the mail :banghead:


----------



## OGJordan

Great Magazine!! Plus it cost $3.03 for them to mail it. Way too much, fantastic effort. 

If you guys ever start doing tech article (just a suggestion) make them something we can actually use, like how to install the Euro header and panels on a caddy. How to wire the lights up, etc. Intead of here's how to build a crappy speaker box Vol. XII like in LRM.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 21 2006, 07:13 AM~5466861
> *Great Magazine!!  Plus it cost $3.03 for them to mail it. Way too much, fantastic effort.
> 
> If you guys ever start doing tech article (just a suggestion) make them something we can actually use, like how to install the Euro header and panels on a caddy. How to wire the lights up, etc.  Intead of here's how to build a crappy speaker box Vol. XII like in LRM.
> *


----------



## Firefly

I still want to know about international subscriptions, I would really like to subscribe :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

and remember support our advertisers thet help make the magazine possible


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:tears:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 21 2006, 12:21 AM~5466281
> *you and me both homie, burban look killa dawg....
> *


it was fun doing that shoot...thanks Jimmy for the opportunity to bring your suburban to our readers..


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2006, 11:51 PM~5466000
> *Thanks most of the pictures were shot by Brandon I have learned alot from him and will continue to learn a camera is a powerful tool but you have to know how to use it  :biggrin:
> *


Whoops... meant Brandon about the pics. But to EVERYONE on the team for the mag really!! The design/layout, approach, and the writing/focus are FANTASTIC!! 

I can't say enough how I feel like the whole basis itself is different... but I can't really describe it probably because I don't have magazine/publishing experience or the words for what I'm talking about but I KNOW that the type of photography is different... it takes risks. I don't know... I'm starting to babble but if you care to expand that's fine


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2006, 10:43 AM~5467110
> *it was fun doing that shoot...thanks Jimmy for the opportunity to bring your suburban to our readers..
> *


OHHHHH... that's you!! That's Jill favorite article/feature in the mag. Props bro.


----------



## ICECOLD63

The quality of the pics is amazing!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

someone post pics already :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

Here you go..


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 21 2006, 12:02 PM~5467603
> *Here you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS HOW MINE CAME ALSO WILL TRY TO POST SOME PCIS


----------



## OURLIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice mag...... good to be able to look at cars and not a bunch of worthless wheel ads...... good job guys


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 21 2006, 07:13 AM~5466861
> *Great Magazine!!  Plus it cost $3.03 for them to mail it. Way too much, fantastic effort.
> 
> If you guys ever start doing tech article (just a suggestion) make them something we can actually use, like how to install the Euro header and panels on a caddy. How to wire the lights up, etc.  Intead of here's how to build a crappy speaker box Vol. XII like in LRM.
> *


good idea, theres always a lot of questions on euro swaps on layitlow.


----------



## 155/80/13

Is the magazine out in stores already? when will it come out over here in oregon?


----------



## baghdady

OK if you post PICS !! Please do not I repeat *DO NOT use photobucket *to post them up here *use* something else like *imageshack*. :biggrin: 

Thank You for your support !


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 21 2006, 11:04 AM~5467611
> *THAT IS HOW MINE CAME ALSO WILL TRY TO POST SOME PCIS
> *



Bro you have a PM. Holler back


----------



## flaked85

i got my copy and its real nice.quality photos and no fucking bullshit wheel ads.im diggin the 1st issue. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 21 2006, 01:02 PM~5467603
> *Here you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats how mine looks...


----------



## drasticbean

i havent read it yet.. i'm waiting for the right mood to sit and read it ,away from the family for some peace and quite...


----------



## 925eastbayrider

i got mine in the mail yesterday
read it all last night its so good.
i really like it keep up the good work guys


----------



## mxcn_roc

My copy showed up like this....but I've had it since last Saturday. :0


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 21 2006, 02:19 PM~5468192
> *My copy showed up like this....but I've had it since last Saturday.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman

Great Job on the MAGAZINE! :thumbsup: 

I got a chance to see it today and flipped through the pages. I almost took it but didn't want karma to pay me a visit in the future, besides my friend knows where I live! :0 

I loved the layouts! I didn't get a chance to sit down a read it but everything looked good and I can't wait to buy mine at 7/11! I'll start spreading the word!


----------



## LOWLAC91

yeah i cant wait to get mines magazine looks real good from the pics


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 21 2006, 06:53 AM~5466839
> *probably next week in alot of stores like 7-11 and barnes and nobles. I play a small part in the magazine but its a team effort and Brandon deserves alot of the credit he puts in alot of hours on has MAC to make this thing look the way it is. His eye for quality and heart for the magazine is what makes it so great and we are all glad to be apart of it and do what we can  :biggrin: Next months issue will be one you will want to pick up for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

I can't find it now... but I think you asked people to post the pages of the magazine so people can see. I just shot the first half real quick (you can't read it)--want me to put it up?


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2006, 03:31 PM~5464439
> *its not out yet i dont think but we will tryand get some
> *


MUCH APPRECIATED :worship: For everything


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 21 2006, 12:02 PM~5467603
> *Here you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post some of inside pics


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 20 2006, 08:01 PM~5465551
> *I cant get over the quality of the magazine. Its unreal, I got books on custom cars that cost $40-60 and they barely compare to the quality of this magazine.
> 
> As a lowrider all I can say is thanks. This is what lowriders need, although I have seen most of the cars featured in person, some of which were still being built, its still a pleasure to sit here and read about them. NOTHING in this industry can compare to this.
> OK, I am finished swinging on their nuts now.
> Ohh and I am just glad that they did the artice on Andy Lodi, its about time someone gave him the credit he deserves.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Now that your done swinging my turn, TLM is the best :worship:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 21 2006, 03:59 AM~5466496
> *No T shirts yet  I was just kidding :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, cauz I was gonna say ...


Anyways 1 more time - nice job fella's great magazine and again sign my ass up for another 2 years. 
+ I wanted to Thank you guys for the envelope it came in cause my post office even though Ive complained numerous times delivers my shit fucked up all the time. Tears in the mags, all soaked if it was raining ... So that extra protection is greatly appreciated cause I know its an added cost with doing a mag.


----------



## leo

I just wanted to know what everyone thought of my homeboys sublime 61?


----------



## Nasty

Got mine yesterday!!

ive seen it before but didnt get a chance to set down and read the whole thing cuz ya u know  

but man you guys did a great job on it.the pictures are crystal clear and i love how there isnt alot of ads. and the ads that are in it are all lowrider related.

i got cover 1 of 2


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 21 2006, 08:21 PM~5469588
> *I just wanted to know what everyone thought of my homeboys sublime 61?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> :thumbsup:
> [/quote


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 19 2006, 11:37 AM~5457356
> *post up pictures when you get em and tell us what you liked ( or didn't like but there shouldnt be anything not to like lol) We want to know everyones honest opinions (unless u have 0 posts and just want to talk shit) Lets keep it positive and keep it traditional
> *


Here's what I was thinking about... not sure if the pics are supposed to be of our envelopes/covers or the pages but here's another small preview (nothing readable). Notice the types of photography/ads. Outstanding!! Can't wait to see how the magazine evolves.

Didn't want to give away too much so that's all I'll put...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2006, 08:43 AM~5467110
> *it was fun doing that shoot...thanks Jimmy for the opportunity to bring your suburban to our readers..
> *


THANKS JESSE FOR THE FIRME PHOTOS AND THAT RIGHT UP  THIS MAG IS BAD ASS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 21 2006, 09:39 PM~5470208
> *Here's what I was thinking about... not sure if the pics are supposed to be of our envelopes/covers or the pages but here's another small preview (nothing readable).  Notice the types of photography/ads.  Outstanding!!  Can't wait to see how the magazine evolves.
> 
> Didn't want to give away too much so that's all I'll  put...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie post more


----------



## DuezPaid

what is that king of the streets?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

i want mine i was out of town and i was hopeing to come home to it and nothing .


----------



## TRUDAWG

yea that Adex ad was tight as hell to see in a lowrider publication. That just sounds crazy to say, but true..........LOL


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 21 2006, 03:33 PM~5468531
> *Great Job on the MAGAZINE!    :thumbsup:
> 
> I got a chance to see it today and flipped through the pages.  I almost took it but didn't want karma to pay me a visit in the future, besides my friend knows where I live!  :0
> 
> I loved the layouts!  I didn't get a chance to sit down a read it but everything looked good and I can't wait to buy mine at 7/11!  I'll start spreading the word!
> *


I took my mag to xavier's menudo cruise at Luzita's Taco Shop today. Everybody loved it and there was gente hitting me up to check it out the whole time I was there. Bird from Majestics liked the ad for the upcoming SD Indoor Show and the layout on his old Monte. And Brent, Lynne with the 61 rag from Str8 Clownin said he was gonna hook up with you. Again, the magazine's firme and everyone could see the high quality.  






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 21 2006, 09:45 PM~5470575
> *I took my mag to xavier's menudo cruise at Luzita's Taco Shop today. Everybody loved it and there was gente hitting me up to check it out the whole time I was there. Bird from Majestics liked the ad for the upcoming SD Indoor Show and the layout on his old Monte. And Brent, Lynne with the 61 rag from Str8 Clownin said he was gonna hook up with you. Again, the magazine's firme and everyone could see the high quality.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



glad u liked it man yeah we spoke about the 61 as soon as he works a few bugs out we gonna get it in studio :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 21 2006, 11:14 PM~5470741
> *glad u liked it man yeah we spoke about the 61 as soon as he works a few bugs out we gonna get it in studio :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 21 2006, 09:45 PM~5470575
> *I took my mag to xavier's menudo cruise at Luzita's Taco Shop today. Everybody loved it and there was gente hitting me up to check it out the whole time I was there. Bird from Majestics liked the ad for the upcoming SD Indoor Show and the layout on his old Monte. And Brent, Lynne with the 61 rag from Str8 Clownin said he was gonna hook up with you. Again, the magazine's firme and everyone could see the high quality.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


David, Thanks for the quick peek, you couldnt keeeep people off your magazine it was crazy

Mr Impala and Brandon, Much props to you on a hell of a magazine, Probobally the best to ever hit the streets. The Monte looks good and Thanks for the love on the add for the upcoming show. I'll show you guys love when you come down for the show


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2006, 11:15 PM~5470881
> *David,    Thanks for the quick peek,  you couldnt keeeep people off your magazine it was  crazy
> 
> Mr Impala and Brandon,    Much props to you on a hell of a magazine,    Probobally the best to ever hit the streets.    The Monte looks good and Thanks for the love on the add for the upcoming show.  I'll show you guys love when you come down for the show
> *



Much love Bird i know your shows gonna be off the hook i know a certain club in LA is bringing alot of cars and i feel this will be the new Super Show great venue good time of year and best of all real riders putting the show on. It was a pleasure going to the show last year and you know we will be there again for sure


----------



## blueouija

I got the first issue in the mail on Sat...

I wanted to just let you guys know that the MAG is tight. It exceeded my expectations as a magazine. The quality of the mag is great, the pictures are great, and the features are great! I couldn't put it down once I opened it up. Good job guys! Maybe one day I'll be lucky enough to get my car all the way over in Massachusetts featured in your pages someday.  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

Just wanted to say this magazine is off the hook! Where do I get the second cover? And what stores in Fort Lauderdale/South FL. area will be carrying it?


----------



## TECHNIQUES

still havent rec. mine yet????????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 22 2006, 08:49 AM~5472450
> *still havent rec. mine yet????????
> *


they all went out the same day im sure everyone else will be getting theirs today.


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN

The Best Magazine Out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 22 2006, 08:49 AM~5472450
> *still havent rec. mine yet????????
> *


same here bro.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+May 22 2006, 08:50 AM~5472466-->
> 
> 
> 
> they all went out the same day im sure everyone else will be getting theirs today.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic kustoms_@May 22 2006, 09:05 AM~5472589
> *same here bro.
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

all I have to say is wow I was impressed even got my wife looking at the mag she was like damn I never seen a mag like that what is it.I was like realy you like it she said it looks 10X better then the other mags and she said the pages were thick good quality.I also want to thank you guys for the insert and the full page ad homies it looks great.everyone should be buying these.


----------



## lone star

looks good


----------



## Coast One

GOT MINE OVER THE WEEKEND... uffin:
like the japenese lrm, i couldnt put it down.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2006, 08:50 AM~5472466
> *they all went out the same day im sure everyone else will be getting theirs today.
> *


 :biggrin: . it came. :biggrin: , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF

Just got mine in the Mail :cheesy: Subscribed last week, on my hands Today, now that's what i call Service.  Opening the package This Moment, i'll be back in a few. Have to really check this out.


----------



## TrueOGcadi

damn,jus t got done checkin my mail and guess what,no mag yet....fuck...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 22 2006, 12:37 PM~5473949
> *damn,jus t got done checkin my mail and guess what,no mag yet....fuck...
> *



damn does your mail come on a donkey or what :biggrin:


----------



## BUD

Almost a lil dissapointed because it's so good, I read, not glanced, not looked at, READ it cover to cover immediately, so now I'm all outta magazine to read. :biggrin: Already waiting on issue 2!!!


----------



## Volv_lo

May 2-4 week end, everything is closed. Including the post. :angry:


----------



## BRAVO

got mine,, it was pretty nice,

keep up the good work


----------



## FoolishinVegas

#178 . . . . . "I'm riichh biiiieeTCHH" .....those are the first words that came to mind 3minutes ago when I opened my mail box


----------



## SICBSTRD

went everywhere today lookin for it... no luck :tears: :tears: :tears: any idea who might carry it in canada?


----------



## FoolishinVegas

DAMN!! the mag is glossy and the pages are thick, when you first hold it it feels more like hard cover book than a magazine, I don't know if to keep reading through it or put it behind glass or what . . . Here goes the quote of the day; The best way to describe it is _*These photos have a soul*_, I feel like I'm right there with the cars or standing in the parking lot watching it all go down and understands what the owners of these ride see. (yeah, I'm kissing ass---> props are due HERE) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ,


----------



## OrangeCounty58

If you guys find them in the stores, post where you found it. Im sure others would appreciate it. Plus i can send people there to find them.


----------



## DJ63

I got my issue today and all I can say is WOW! You guys definitely picked up where BLVD left off and than some. The close up shots of Levis work are off the hook as well as the rest of the pics. This mag kicks ass!! You can definitely count me in as a life long suscriber. Much props to guys for doing it big. I see everyone posting stuff about tech articles, that would be a plus as well as maybe showcasing some chrome, paint, hydro shops would be nice as well.  Once again my hats off to you for stepping up. :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 22 2006, 12:32 AM~5470502
> *i want mine i was out of town and i was hopeing to come home to it and nothing .
> *


man i got mine today and all i can say is was well worth the wait the mag is the shit for real great job everyone. cisco uce i am 174 so ha. naw for real now how do i get cover 1 of 2? i received cover two.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 22 2006, 06:29 PM~5476568
> *man i got mine today and all i can say is was well worth the wait the mag is the shit for real great job everyone. cisco uce i am 174 so ha. naw for real now how do i get cover 1 of 2? i received cover two.
> *



HIT UP SOME STORES FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

anybody want some mags??????


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 22 2006, 07:29 PM~5476568
> *man i got mine today and all i can say is was well worth the wait the mag is the shit for real great job everyone. cisco uce i am 174 so ha. naw for real now how do i get cover 1 of 2? i received cover two.
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: well, if you take my #178 and then you only add the the 7 + 8 equals 15-->then grab only the 5 from there and then take the #178 again and only add the 1 + 8 and forget the 7, it equals 9--> put those two results together and then you're #59 .... . . . :biggrin: :biggrin: . . . .anyone, nah?? :dunno: .......


----------



## OURLIFE

TORO I NEED COVER NUMBER ONE ..... HOW MUCH HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Miguelito

Whats Up Man !!!!

I'll Push Those Threw The Stores Here Like Crack Man !!!!!!

Madison WI

I Want A Add For My Shop Too!!!

Hit Me Up

Lets Make It Happen!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Lil Miguelito_@May 22 2006, 07:29 PM~5477023
> *Whats Up Man !!!!
> 
> I'll Push Those Threw The Stores Here Like Crack Man !!!!!!
> 
> Madison WI
> 
> I Want A Add For My Shop Too!!!
> 
> Hit Me Up
> 
> Lets Make It Happen!!!!
> *



PM SENT


----------



## showandgo

where are my copies dammit :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

just got mine it's tight :biggrin:


----------



## esco64

I have been checking all the 7-elevens in the escondido/San Marcos
area cant find any???????????????????????????
some one help>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2006, 07:17 PM~5476917
> *anybody want some mags??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie, i want a few.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Recieved mine today. Nice work fellas, looks like we have a winner! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61

i havent found shit yet here in san fernando...  anyone know where i could get one?


----------



## M.Cruz

very nice. loved the feature on andy lodi


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 22 2006, 08:20 PM~5477369
> *i havent found shit yet here in san fernando...   anyone know where i could get one?
> *



stores should be putting them out this week, remember one of our goals was to make subscribers happy and give them an incentive to subscribe so they will get theirs before it hits the stands


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2006, 11:24 PM~5477393
> *
> stores should be putting them out this week, remember one of our goals was to make subscribers happy and give them an incentive to subscribe so they will get theirs before it hits the stands
> *


any name of stores that it would be in as in book stores. :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 22 2006, 08:21 PM~5477378
> *very nice. loved the feature on andy lodi
> *


the man has been doing it a long time and been through "a few" cars.


----------



## mxcn_roc

damn....I just got home and look what was in front of my door.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2006, 09:19 PM~5477681
> *damn....I just got home and look what was in front of my door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got mine last month and my first reaction was how the fuck am i ever going to give out 500000000000000000000000 cards LOL


----------



## NorthWest Savage

where to get in the NW


----------



## uso4vida

Glad that you guys will be covering the our first show...means alot to us. Will see you all at your "breakout" next week. Jess...make sure that I get a copy of both covers and one to read!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2006, 09:27 PM~5477742
> *i got mine last month and my first reaction was how the fuck am i ever going to give out 500000000000000000000000 cards LOL
> *



I guess you can never have enough.


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@May 21 2006, 01:02 AM~5466678
> *props on the magazine. it was really put together well. one thing i noticed it was missing was the model's names.. whos the model next to topo's caddy?  hope to see more ads also. keep on doing what u doing!
> *


no one got answers?  or am i the only one who cares? hah


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@May 22 2006, 11:46 PM~5478185
> *no one got answers?    or am i the only one who cares? hah
> *



i beleive her name is Sumer Brooke..........but i could be wrong, ask Brent maybe he can tell you


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2006, 08:24 PM~5477393
> *
> stores should be putting them out this week, remember one of our goals was to make subscribers happy and give them an incentive to subscribe so they will get theirs before it hits the stands
> *


cool, ill keep checkin the 711 out. i would love to subscribe, but the mail service in my hood stinks and my neighbors are assholes! i prefer to purchase the mags that i read as they come out so that i could guarantee myself that i am getting what i pay for, but if these neighbors from hell ever leave, i will definitely subscribe. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

really nice book...better than I expected..Damn Topo's wife has a beautiful face.. :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 22 2006, 08:01 PM~5477535
> *the man has been doing it a long time and been through "a few" cars.
> *


yea man he defenetlly deserves all his props and a lot of credit a true pioneer and lowriding legend


----------



## M.Cruz

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@May 22 2006, 09:46 PM~5478185
> *no one got answers?    or am i the only one who cares? hah
> *


 :uh: :barf: now the one next to the Los Angeles 64   :tongue: im diggin her


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 23 2006, 01:06 AM~5478663
> *:uh:  :barf: now the one next to the Los Angeles 64     :tongue: im diggin her
> *


Minnie Gupta, real pretty woman.


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT STORES ARE GONNA HAVE THEM IN AZ?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@May 22 2006, 09:46 PM~5478185
> *no one got answers?    or am i the only one who cares? hah
> *


i agee, names for the models would be a nice touch. its always nice to put a name with the pretty face


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2006, 12:49 PM~5474037
> *damn does your mail come on a donkey or what  :biggrin:
> *



finally got it today, love it, great job on the mag,love every page it and can hardly wait till the next issue.... :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 22 2006, 12:56 PM~5474097
> *Almost a lil dissapointed because it's so good, I read, not glanced, not looked at, READ it cover to cover immediately, so now I'm all outta magazine to read.  :biggrin: Already waiting on issue 2!!!
> *



:biggrin: on it's way at the printers as we speak so get ready because it's coming tlm issue 2


----------



## esco64

SOME ONE POST PICS
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by esco64_@May 23 2006, 01:45 PM~5481513
> *SOME ONE POST PICS
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


internet pics are not the same as having it in your hand and taking your time get a subscription and never be left out :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

true true true .............. spend the 35 bucks get a subscription its worth it...... at least to me............ 






> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 23 2006, 02:04 PM~5481618
> *internet pics are not the same as having it in your hand and taking your time get a subscription and never be left out  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

are these going to be at walmart


----------



## Mr Impala

yup


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2006, 09:19 PM~5477681
> *damn....I just got home and look what was in front of my door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send a few up this wat to the NW and we'll hand them out everywhere..... RI doin what we can to support TLM.....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2006, 03:12 PM~5481660
> *are these going to be at walmart
> *


i can never get a answer for shit o well.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2006, 04:41 PM~5482548
> *i can never get a answer for shit o well.
> *





> *Mr Impala  Posted Today, 03:28 PM
> yup*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 23 2006, 05:47 PM~5482596
> *
> *


thank u


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2006, 02:12 PM~5481660
> *are these going to be at walmart
> *


dam dude just get a subscription already you be asking every day when its coming out.


----------



## himbone

so when do we get our shirts?


----------



## -2-5-3-

what stores are carring it? i'm on the westcoast. i went lookin at autozone, safeway and fred meyer.


----------



## crown town baller

TRY 7-ELEVEN, HASTINGS,TOWER RECORDS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 23 2006, 09:18 PM~5483835
> *dam dude just get a subscription already you be asking every day when its coming out.
> *


i didnt even ask everyday and im asking so i can get both issues jackass


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 23 2006, 02:04 PM~5481618
> *internet pics are not the same as having it in your hand and taking your time get a subscription and never be left out  :biggrin:
> *


plus the computer is to heavy to take where I do most of my reading.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Japan rolls with TLM. 

:0


----------



## cdznutz42069

if i subscribe via paypal tonight can i still get the first issue? i know im slacking sorry.


----------



## OrangeCounty58




----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 23 2006, 07:54 PM~5484696
> *Japan rolls with TLM.
> 
> :0
> *


good looking! some damn nice pictures on there..


----------



## Grimmis

:biggrin: 

Got Mine, 

Very Nice, 

Keep Up The Good Work, Nice Too Look Thru A Magazine Without All The Bull-Shit Getting In The Way.


----------



## crown town baller

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@May 24 2006, 08:35 AM~5486406
> *if i subscribe via paypal tonight can i still get the first issue? i know im slacking sorry.
> *



:biggrin: yes it's not to late


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@May 24 2006, 11:59 AM~5487752
> *:biggrin: yes it's not to late
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> so when do we get our shirts?
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ya what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> so when do we get our shirts?
> [/quote
> ya what he said :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon good things come to those who wait :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 24 2006, 01:52 PM~5488479
> *soon good things come to those who wait  :biggrin:
> *


shit that means i'm going to frame that shirt with the first issue 
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Received my 4 issues today. All I can say is two words.......BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The angles and clarity of some of the shots, leaves you in awe.........

The write ups leave you inspired..............

Nice work everyone who was involved with this new dynasty............

PS: Thanks Brent and Brandon for the hook up...........


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 24 2006, 02:06 PM~5488634
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Received my 4 issues today.  All I can say is two words.......BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The angles and clarity of some of the shots, leaves you in awe.........
> 
> The write ups leave you inspired..............
> 
> Nice work everyone who was involved with this new dynasty............
> 
> PS: Thanks Brent and Brandon for the hook up...........
> 
> 
> *


anytime man


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 24 2006, 03:06 PM~5488634
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Received my 4 issues today.  All I can say is two words.......BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The angles and clarity of some of the shots, leaves you in awe.........
> 
> The write ups leave you inspired..............
> 
> Nice work everyone who was involved with this new dynasty............
> 
> PS: Thanks Brent and Brandon for the hook up...........
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: THUGGNASTY, blvdsixty


waddup tito


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

just payed for my subscription. do you roughly know when i should recieve the first issue?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@May 24 2006, 03:58 PM~5489385
> *just payed for my subscription. do you roughly know when i should recieve the first issue?
> *


probably next week sometime  we r all going to be outta town on location covering the socios show in sacramento Sunday


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 24 2006, 07:04 PM~5489424
> *probably next week sometime   we r all going to be outta town on location covering the socios show in sacramento Sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 24 2006, 05:04 PM~5489424
> *probably next week sometime   we r all going to be outta town on location covering the socios show in sacramento Sunday
> *


see you guys there......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 24 2006, 06:18 PM~5490191
> *it should read
> 
> coming soon to a store near you unless you live in the st louis metro area  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU LIVE IN ILLINOIS CHUCK!


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 24 2006, 08:10 PM~5490459
> *yes in a podunk town where we dont get traditional lowriding magazine
> *


subscription homie


----------



## 84caddy

got my first issue today - airmail :0 

GREAT JOB on the mag! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF

I have a question, i received my first copy in the mail. Now is my understanding that theres to different front covers right? My question is where and how can i get the other one for my collection? This is the one i received.








Thanks.


----------



## Lil Miguelito

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2006, 07:30 PM~5477032
> *PM SENT
> *


I Still Havn't Got My Email Did I Send My Email Adr.?


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 24 2006, 04:56 PM~5489376
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: THUGGNASTY, blvdsixty
> waddup tito
> *


WAS UP????
HEY GOT THE MAGAZINE TODAY..............
WOW YOU ALL GOT DOWN....... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 24 2006, 10:10 PM~5491558
> *ive been thro this with mr impala
> 
> i dont like alot of these magazines      not saying they arent good they just dont have the content i prefer sometimes
> 
> so im not buying a sub when i cant see if ima like it or not
> ill just have to wait till someone aROUND ME PICKS IT UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: its like $35, id spend that just to see if i like something, hell thats the same price as a good dinner :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

Got mine yesterday. Read the whole thing. LOTS OF READING and LOTS OF PICTURES. This is the best magazine for lowriders I've ever read. Rodders Journal is a great magazine and this mag is just like it except catered to the lowriders. 

Can't wait for the next issue. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 25 2006, 05:22 AM~5492667
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: its like $35, id spend that just to see if i like something, hell thats the same price as a good dinner  :biggrin:
> *



cheaper than a tank of gas that only lasts a week. This will last you a year. :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 25 2006, 07:10 AM~5491558
> *ive been thro this with mr impala
> 
> i dont like alot of these magazines      not saying they arent good they just dont have the content i prefer sometimes
> 
> so im not buying a sub when i cant see if ima like it or not
> ill just have to wait till someone aROUND ME PICKS IT UP
> *


i felt the same, im really nervious about not getting all 12 issues, hell i was nevious about not getting the first one (but it made it). Dont wanna get left high and dry, like the subscribers to the other "up and coming" mags (BLVD & SC)
BUT,,,,i sat and thought about. The only other big lowrider mag is LRM, and its safe to say it sucks. So why not take a chance on something trying to better us.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 24 2006, 11:10 PM~5491558
> *ive been thro this with mr impala
> 
> i dont like alot of these magazines      not saying they arent good they just dont have the content i prefer sometimes
> 
> so im not buying a sub when i cant see if ima like it or not
> ill just have to wait till someone aROUND ME PICKS IT UP
> *


Read through the thread. Everyone that has posted loved it. I have the first issue and love it. Get the sub. and if you don't like the mags, sell them to me. That way I can always have a back-up if they tend to walk away. :biggrin: 

BTW, someone send him pics of the mag. If you want I will post pics. Just let me know.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

we stand behind the quality of our product. the subscribiton only saves you money. 35 vs 5.99 + Tax x 12 issues. That is 77.45 in orange county if you buy it off the shelf for ONE year and 154.90 for TWO years. Get two years, save 89.90 take a lady out to a movie, nice dinner, get 12 pack of what you like and get to the hotel of your choice on us. 

or just save the money and buy some shirts, beanies, gas or save it for the next show


----------



## 2crunk

anybody know where i can find the magazine around memphis 10 area????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@May 25 2006, 02:03 PM~5495593
> *anybody know where i can find the magazine around memphis 10 area????
> *



just gotta look in your local stores. All of us at TLM wish you guys a great holiday weekend and hope to see all you northern cali riders at the socios show


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2006, 01:17 PM~5495714
> *just gotta look in your local stores. All of us at TLM wish you guys a great holiday weekend and hope to see all you northern cali riders at the socios show
> *


WHEN DO THEY HIT 7-ELEVEN OR WALMART ETC.?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 25 2006, 02:19 PM~5495724
> *WHEN DO THEY HIT 7-ELEVEN OR WALMART ETC.?
> *



should be popping up already


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2006, 02:23 PM~5495777
> *should be popping up already
> *


still havent seen it out here...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

went to walmart today just to look nothing.going to stop at 7-11 in a min


----------



## DJ TWYST

WHEN ARE THEY GONNA HIT GEORGIA??? I'M GONNA GET THE SUBSCRIPTION. JUST WANNA GIVE IT A TEST RUN!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 25 2006, 06:39 PM~5497088
> *glad im not alone  :biggrin:
> *


i fell the same what u said earlier


----------



## Dressed2Impress

YALL JUST NEED TO FESS UP THE MONEY FOR A SUBSCRIPTION, ITS A GARANTEED HIT, JUST READ WHAT EVERYONE BEEN SAYING ABOUT IT ON THIS THREAD, EVERYONE CAN'T BE WRONG.... GET THE SUBSCRIPTION AND SAVE , BUT I GARANTEESOME MONEY YOU'LL STILL BE HEADIN FOR THE STORE TO GET ANOTHER COPY FOR YOUR COLLECTION... I KNOW I AM....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 25 2006, 06:36 PM~5497516
> *YALL JUST NEED TO FESS UP THE MONEY FOR A SUBSCRIPTION, ITS A GARANTEED HIT, JUST READ WHAT EVERYONE BEEN SAYING ABOUT IT ON THIS THREAD, EVERYONE CAN'T BE WRONG.... GET THE SUBSCRIPTION AND SAVE , BUT I GARANTEESOME MONEY YOU'LL STILL BE HEADIN FOR THE STORE TO GET ANOTHER COPY FOR YOUR COLLECTION... I KNOW I AM....
> *


same here bro, well worth the money


----------



## OldDirty

Still no mag  postman must of busted my shit :angry:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

stil nothing here at Wal-Mart or Fred Meyer, didn't check 7-11 tho, plus its still pretty early, i'll try again later this afternoon


----------



## BUD

So who was it that bought Topo's blue Fleetwood? Anyone known in the industry?


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 26 2006, 10:56 AM~5500433
> *So who was it that bought Topo's blue Fleetwood? Anyone known in the industry?
> *



It was the homie "704 Sheen" on here, i beleive hes from South or North Carolina. He bought the other two door too


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 26 2006, 09:29 AM~5500609
> *It was the homie "704 Sheen" on here, i beleive hes from South or North Carolina. He bought the other two door too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THOUGHT THE BABY BLUE 2DR HT BELONGED TO SOMEONE ALREADY??? FUCK THIS DUDE MUST'VE WON THE FUCKIN LOTTERY CUZ YOU KNOW THESE MOTHERFUCKERS WERE EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58

dont have to win the lottery to build something nice or buy something nice. lots of people have used their brains and use them on a daily basis to make A LOT of money.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

I got a shipment in at my shop today, hit me up for your copy.

618 444 1605 ask for shawn or just pm me


this is the best magazine i have ever read! The pics are so clear and detailed.the stories keep even my attention. I cant say enough good things about the work you guys have done


also id like to thank brandon and the TLM crew for the mags :thumbsup: it time to fight the GIANTS one copy at a time


thanks
Shawn
truucha lowrider videos/ show stopper customs


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@May 26 2006, 05:58 PM~5502466
> *I got a shipment in at my shop today, hit me up for your copy.
> 
> 618 444 1605 ask for shawn or just pm me
> this is the best magazine i have ever read! The pics are so clear and detailed.the stories keep even my attention. I cant say enough good things about the work you guys have done
> also id like to thank brandon and the TLM crew for the mags :thumbsup: it time to fight the GIANTS one copy at a time
> thanks
> Shawn
> truucha lowrider videos/  show stopper customs
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady

Baghdad is going to get some too :cheesy: I wait patiently :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

I cant find them in Oklahoma City, any store names?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

none at 7-11 so far hit up 2 today


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

bump


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@May 27 2006, 10:17 AM~5505093
> *bump
> *


Sup shawn? I'll pick up one of those mags.... Along with my stickers :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67

MAN I CANT FIND IT ANYWHERE IN DALLAS.. I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA BE ONE OF THE FIRST TO GET IT AFTER CALI. :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

if you cant find it just subscribe and u will always have it before the stores. im up north right now kinda windy but great weather see you guys in sacramento tomorrow


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@May 25 2006, 02:37 PM~5492923
> *Got mine yesterday.  Read the whole thing.  LOTS OF READING and LOTS OF PICTURES.  This is the best magazine for lowriders I've ever read.  Rodders Journal is a great magazine and this mag is just like it except catered to the lowriders.
> 
> Can't wait for the next issue.  THANK YOU!!!!
> *


empty your pms rich your inbox is full

im still patiently waiting for my coppy to arive


----------



## Firefly

Just got my copy in the mail today. It's great, pictures are awesome and the articles are very well written. 

And as the matter in fact, I'm going to read in it some more right now :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 27 2006, 09:15 AM~5505446
> * im up north right now kinda windy but great weather see you guys in sacramento tomorrow
> *


Welcome to the beautiful Isle of NorCal..................

I heard MrImpala will also be signing the Premier Issues of TLM at Toros booth for free all day..........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 27 2006, 07:04 PM~5506798
> *Welcome to the beautiful Isle of NorCal..................
> 
> I heard MrImpala will also be signing the Premier Issues of TLM at Toros booth for free all day..........
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@May 27 2006, 09:22 AM~5505112
> *Sup shawn? I'll pick up one of those mags....  Along with my stickers :biggrin:
> *


thanks troy ill hit you up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala

ttt


----------



## Spanky

wish I had my copies.. :angry:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala

awwwwwwwwww its good to be back Sacramento was a great show not to mention great weather hope everyone had fun


----------



## Lil Spanks

MAN THE MAGAIZNE IS AWSOME GOOD PIC.......VERY NICE PICS...


----------



## Dressed2Impress

still nothing in the store up here in the NW as of yet


----------



## orange juiced

you guys have a bad ass magazine.....good job.didnt get to meet you brent but i met brandon...keep up the good work


----------



## Lil Miguelito

Got PM


----------



## elJefe'67

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 27 2006, 12:04 PM~5505427
> *MAN I CANT FIND IT ANYWHERE IN DALLAS..  I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA BE ONE OF THE FIRST TO GET IT AFTER CALI. :angry:
> *


i finally got one, got it from one of the photographers taking pix. at the "MAJESTIX" picnic yesterday. thanks homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

Woke up to find the premiere issues on my kitchen table. I'm happy as could be :biggrin: Just wanted to say thanks to Brandon, Brent, & the whole Traditional Lowriding crew for putting out a great mag with loads of great stuff inside keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Brandon


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

still no stores here in fresno.also i called b and n and they said they were discontuing the lrm at most of there stores and they dont think that they would get it here.but thats just what the manger told me so who knows .


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 29 2006, 01:36 PM~5514783
> *still no stores here in fresno.also i called b and n and they said they were discontuing the lrm at most of there stores and they dont think that they would get it here.but thats just what the manger told me so who knows .
> *


damn that would be fucked up if b&n won't carrie either one..... corperate America SUCKS ASS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 29 2006, 04:52 PM~5515451
> *damn that would be fucked up if b&n won't carrie either one..... corperate America SUCKS ASS
> *


yeah i know


----------



## Nasty

What a weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 29 2006, 04:52 PM~5515451
> *damn that would be fucked up if b&n won't carrie either one..... corperate America SUCKS ASS
> *


yeah it does


----------



## Ragtrey

Thanks to all who put such a fine magazine together. Just got mine in the mail today and enjoyed your booth at the SocioS show. Keep up the great work B & B! uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 29 2006, 09:53 PM~5517120
> *Thanks to all who put such a fine magazine together.  Just got mine in the mail today and enjoyed your booth at the SocioS show.  Keep up the great work B & B! uffin:
> *


u got mail today :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 29 2006, 11:32 PM~5517334
> *u got mail today  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 29 2006, 08:32 PM~5517334
> *u got mail today  :0
> *


Yes sir I did. :biggrin:


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 29 2006, 11:11 PM~5517629
> *Yes sir I did. :biggrin:
> *


WOW..Doing BIG thangs.


----------



## LocstaH

I JUST SUSCRIBE TO TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING 2 MINUTS AGO !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 29 2006, 12:08 AM~5512654
> *awwwwwwwwww its good to be back Sacramento was a great show not to mention great weather hope everyone had fun
> *


THANKS FOR COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SACTOWN IS MAKIN A COMEBACK!!!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 29 2006, 08:26 PM~5516862
> *What a weekend!!!  :biggrin:
> *


4 AM/PM'S ALL [email protected] 3:00 A.M. :0 WTF

I DIDN'T KNOW THEY CLEANED THOSE PLACES.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 29 2006, 11:11 PM~5517629
> *Yes sir I did. :biggrin:
> *


dam must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 29 2006, 09:53 PM~5517120
> *Thanks to all who put such a fine magazine together.  Just got mine in the mail today and enjoyed your booth at the SocioS show.  Keep up the great work B & B! uffin:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats up...man you got a bad ass 61....clean as hell....well except for the smudges from the sun block the model had on her butt cheecks...heheheheh....but hey....man...it was a great weekend.....had a blast...can't wait for the Uce Alameda show on the 18th......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 29 2006, 11:31 PM~5517755
> *THANKS FOR COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SACTOWN IS MAKIN A COMEBACK!!!
> *


hey cabron...where da chichis???? hehehehe..hey man..thanks for a cool weekend....now go get some sleep


----------



## Psta

Just have to say,The magazine is GREAT!
I met Brandon at the Sac show on Sunday,Cool as M-Fer and is serious about the mag!
I support TLR 100%!

What up Bigg Jess?!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 08:46 AM~5519028
> *Just have to say,The magazine is GREAT!
> I met Brandon at the Sac show on Sunday,Cool as M-Fer and is serious about the mag!
> I support TLR 100%!
> 
> What up Bigg Jess?!
> *


what's up Rick???? you ready for next weekend......now that you see how we do it....I can't wait to hook it up.....


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2006, 08:50 AM~5519045
> *what's up Rick???? you ready for next weekend......now that you see how we do it....I can't wait to hook it up.....
> *


I cant wait Jess!
Im ready for this weekend no Doubt!!!The Lac will be looking wet no doubt!!

It also dose a little something!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 08:54 AM~5519062
> *I cant wait Jess!
> Im ready for this weekend no Doubt!!!The Lac will be looking wet no doubt!!
> 
> It also dose a little something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmmmmmm.....I'll have to get a pic of that.....see you next weekend....I'll be up there saturday so we can set it up....pm me ok brudda


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 29 2006, 09:34 PM~5517774
> *4 AM/PM'S ALL [email protected] 3:00 A.M. :0  WTF
> 
> I DIDN'T KNOW THEY CLEANED THOSE PLACES.
> *


hahaha i think they saw a car full of some big mofos and locked the door on us :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 30 2006, 08:58 AM~5519074
> *hahaha i think they saw a car full of some big mofos and locked the door on us  :biggrin:
> *


that's why she ran to the back of the store.....she new you weren't gonna get a 99 cent bag of Doritos...hehehehe


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 06:54 AM~5519062
> *I cant wait Jess!
> Im ready for this weekend no Doubt!!!The Lac will be looking wet no doubt!!
> 
> It also dose a little something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooooo shit!!! :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2006, 06:59 AM~5519076
> *that's why she ran to the back of the store.....she new you weren't gonna get a 99 cent bag of Doritos...hehehehe
> *


hahahha hell naw i was about to get me some hot dogs,some nachos and a pickle hahaha

Micky D's was better anyways

"can i get a 10 piece mcnugget and a chick wrap"


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 30 2006, 09:01 AM~5519084
> *hahahha hell naw i was about to get me some hot dogs,some nachos and a pickle hahaha
> 
> Micky D's was better anyways
> 
> "can i get a 10 piece mcnugget and a chick wrap"
> *


don't forget the large Coke, light ice.......biaaaaaaaattttccccccchhhhhhhh....she was pissed when I looked through the bag to make sure we had all our stuff..and she still forgot the honey mustard.....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2006, 07:02 AM~5519087
> *don't forget the large Coke, light ice.......biaaaaaaaattttccccccchhhhhhhh....she was pissed when I looked through the bag to make sure we had all our stuff..and she still forgot the honey mustard.....
> *


hahahahha that shit was funny!!

send me some pics of my future babies momma angel hahah


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 30 2006, 08:06 AM~5519096
> *hahahahha that shit was funny!!
> 
> send me some pics of my future babies momma angel hahah
> *


I DON'T THINK YOU COULD HANDLE THAT MAN! :0


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2006, 08:02 AM~5519087
> *don't forget the large Coke, light ice.......biaaaaaaaattttccccccchhhhhhhh....she was pissed when I looked through the bag to make sure we had all our stuff..and she still forgot the honey mustard.....
> *


I BET IT'S THE FIRST TIME YOU DID THE DRIVE THRU IN THE BACK WINDOW!
F%*K THAT BI*&^H.


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2006, 07:59 AM~5519076
> *that's why she ran to the back of the store.....she new you weren't gonna get a 99 cent bag of Doritos...hehehehe
> *


HOW COME WHEN I ASK FOR CHANGE I ALWAYS GET THE SAME STORY?

"I'M BROKE" :scrutinize: THAT'S WHAT THEY ALL SAY!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 30 2006, 07:34 AM~5519198
> *I DON'T THINK YOU COULD HANDLE THAT MAN! :0
> *


shiiiiiiiiit im stevo the mac!! i can handle anything  

























Although she did look like the type to get a ***** sprung :0


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Well guys, I have news. :biggrin: 

By now everyone knows that I am in Baghdad Iraq and I have been here for an extremely long time. Well The wonderfull folks at Traditional Lowriding sent me a pakage :0 












I can't say enough nice things about these guys. There is going to be some real happy soldiers here in a minute :cheesy: 

Danny


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon

got mine, in the UK great mag, my dad has been comparing it with Rodders Journal, which he gets.

top marks, well done look forward to much of same,

now where do i get issue 1


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 30 2006, 11:34 AM~5520232
> *Well guys, I have news.  :biggrin:
> 
> By now everyone knows that I am in Baghdad Iraq and I have been here for an extremely long time. Well The wonderfull folks at Traditional Lowriding sent me a pakage  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough nice things about these guys. There is going to be some real happy soldiers here in a minute  :cheesy:
> 
> Danny
> *


whatever can keep morale up. Glad Brandon could get those to you. Maybe you can take some pumps out of a plane and get a Humvee scraping


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 30 2006, 12:34 PM~5520232
> *Well guys, I have news.  :biggrin:
> 
> By now everyone knows that I am in Baghdad Iraq and I have been here for an extremely long time. Well The wonderfull folks at Traditional Lowriding sent me a pakage  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough nice things about these guys. There is going to be some real happy soldiers here in a minute  :cheesy:
> 
> Danny
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 29 2006, 07:26 PM~5516862
> *What a weekend!!!  :biggrin:
> *


FOR REAL THOUGH!! GOOD TO MEET YOU AND THE CREW BRANDON.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 30 2006, 03:25 PM~5521523
> *FOR REAL THOUGH!!  GOOD TO MEET YOU AND THE CREW BRANDON.
> *



it was nice seeing your car in person too  tell your homie with the budweisers in the 64 rag i like the picture i took :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2006, 02:59 PM~5521781
> *it was nice seeing your car in person too   tell your homie with the budweisers in the 64 rag i like the picture i took  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Faded!!! Thats my homie tho  I gotta see the pic. :biggrin: 

Your the only one I didnt shake hands with bro, next time.


----------



## low1

wheres Brandon at? i pm'd him about 1 week ago and still havent got a reply... :dunno:


----------



## 2crunk

i still have had no luck finding one.ne body know where i can get it locally?????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 30 2006, 04:41 PM~5522002
> *wheres Brandon at? i pm'd him about 1 week ago and still havent got a reply... :dunno:
> *



on the road


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2006, 05:05 PM~5522422
> *on the road
> *


Still!!!! poor guys


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 30 2006, 06:09 PM~5522446
> *Still!!!! poor guys
> *


up to oregon then back down to socal thats alot of miles


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2006, 06:14 PM~5522485
> *up to oregon then back down to socal thats alot of miles
> *


that's called ddicated to the cause baby....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2006, 05:14 PM~5522485
> *up to oregon then back down to socal thats alot of miles
> *


yea i know they were tellin us. ay tho on the real B and John got alot of respect this weekend from Nor Cal. they are reall good guys. im sure you guys are goin to do great with this mag.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 30 2006, 01:34 PM~5520232
> *Well guys, I have news.  :biggrin:
> 
> By now everyone knows that I am in Baghdad Iraq and I have been here for an extremely long time. Well The wonderfull folks at Traditional Lowriding sent me a pakage  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough nice things about these guys. There is going to be some real happy soldiers here in a minute  :cheesy:
> 
> Danny
> *


all the way to Baghdad and I can't get them in Oklahoma?


----------



## 915imperials

i subscribed and i still have not got mine


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 30 2006, 08:47 PM~5522943
> *all the way to Baghdad and I can't get them in Oklahoma?
> *


That is true!


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2006, 06:39 AM~5519000
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats up...man you got a bad ass 61....clean as hell....well except for the smudges from the sun block the model had on her butt cheecks...heheheheh....but hey....man...it was a great weekend.....had a blast...can't wait for the Uce Alameda show on the 18th......
> *


Thanks Homie. After I cleaned the smudges, I sniffed the rag. See you there Toro! uffin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@May 30 2006, 08:30 PM~5523209
> *i subscribed and i still have not got mine
> *


depends when you subscribed. takes a few weeks after you subscribe to get a copy


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 30 2006, 11:34 AM~5520232
> *Well guys, I have news.  :biggrin:
> 
> By now everyone knows that I am in Baghdad Iraq and I have been here for an extremely long time. Well The wonderfull folks at Traditional Lowriding sent me a pakage  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough nice things about these guys. There is going to be some real happy soldiers here in a minute  :cheesy:
> 
> Danny
> *


ENJOY THEM HOMIE!
THE PEOPLE AT THE MAG ARE COOL PEOPLE :thumbsup: 
AS FAR AS THE MAG GOES, GOOD LOOKIN FOR THE TROOPS :worship:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

still at no 7-11 here


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 31 2006, 12:15 AM~5523825
> *still at no 7-11 here
> *


Buy a subscription already jackass!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 30 2006, 07:52 PM~5523421
> *Thanks Homie.  After I cleaned the smudges,  I sniffed the rag.  See you there Toro! uffin:
> *


so that means u got the car home ok... cool good to hear


----------



## Huero_59

Just got mine a few days ago. Tight mag. Pictures are firme.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 30 2006, 11:21 PM~5523882
> *Buy a subscription already jackass!
> *


didnt u read what oc58 posted even if i got a subscription would be a couple of weeks till i got dickhead.also want to get both issues hater :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 31 2006, 02:53 AM~5524608
> *didnt u read what oc58 posted even if i got a subscription would be a couple of weeks till i got dickhead.also want to get both issues hater  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Just subscribe to it already!


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 30 2006, 09:38 PM~5524015
> *so that means u got the car home ok... cool good to hear
> *


Oh yeah homie, kinda trippin' there for a minute. Kita saved my ass. All is well now. uffin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 30 2006, 07:47 PM~5522943
> *all the way to Baghdad and I can't get them in Oklahoma?
> *


You will get them Spanky :biggrin: The troops really appreciate it. :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 31 2006, 04:12 AM~5524972
> *Oh yeah homie, kinda trippin' there for a minute.  Kita saved my ass.  All is well now. uffin:
> *


cooo


----------



## Mr Impala

add this guy to your friends list on myspace :biggrin: 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...0a-30efb2208c20


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2006, 12:39 PM~5526918
> *add this guy to your friends list on myspace  :biggrin:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...0a-30efb2208c20
> *


Already there :biggrin: 


7-11 on the corner of Liberty and California in South Gate has copies of the magazine. a homie just picked up a couple there.


----------



## M.Cruz

7-11 in East LA has it off beverly and atlantic :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 31 2006, 02:04 PM~5527461
> *7-11 in East LA has it off beverly and atlantic :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

now you guys can see why it pays to subscribe the stores are barely putting them up


----------



## Crazy Cutty

cool magazine.


----------



## Models IV Life

GREAT MAG HOMIES!!!! I FINALLY GOT MY MAG TONIGHT AT MY LOCAL LIQUOR STORE. BOTH COVERS!!!!! DAMN THE MAG IS TIGHT!!! GREAT JOB GUYS.


----------



## chamuco61

i finally got it!! they got a grip of both covers at the 711 in canoga park on vanowen and de soto...this is by far one of the best magazines i have seen in a while!


----------



## OrangeCounty58

glad everyone is enjoying it


----------



## DREEGZ

best magazine i ever bought , happy i subscribed. wicked photography and nice quality pages. thx for a magazine where i dont have to see bulshit i dont like , just traditional rides.


----------



## Mr Impala

they are making their way into stores remember every store is different and puts up magazines different days we are trying to get it inot as many stores as possible we just signed a deal to get it into another 540 7-11's for the 3rd issue so we are growing already we just need everyones support to make it grow until its in every damn store in the USA :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

i spilled a coke on my mag.(cover) :angry: got up went got a wet rag came back wiped it off... no damage!! uffin: durability tested :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2006, 05:06 PM~5527478
> *:biggrin:
> 
> now you guys can see why it pays to subscribe the stores are barely putting them up
> *


shit brent i have been all over this state and i can't find it anywhere .


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 1 2006, 01:01 PM~5533672
> *shit brent i have been all over this state and i can't find it anywhere .
> *



its out there but its barely hitting the shelves one guy posted in another topic he found it in a store in Iowa :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 1 2006, 12:50 PM~5533606
> *i spilled a coke on my mag.(cover) :angry: got up went got a wet rag came back wiped it off... no damage!! uffin: durabity tested :thumbsup:
> *


sorry to hear that bro, :biggrin: glad the clean up went well


----------



## Laid Magazine

Almost done with issue 3 :biggrin: 

Issue 2 at the printers......


----------



## Spanky




----------



## low1

Brandon or Brent please pm me with the prices :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 2 2006, 03:08 AM~5537582
> *Brandon or Brent please pm me with the prices  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

WHERES IT AT IN AZ?


----------



## grand prix78

so whats the news on the t-shirts


----------



## OrangeCounty58

yeah i need one too


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Models IV Life

SO THIS IS THE JULY 06' ISSUE. WHEN WILL ISSUE #2 AUG 06' BE OUT? END OF JUNE OR EARLY JULY?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 2 2006, 11:03 AM~5538482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic..


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 1 2006, 02:03 PM~5533688
> *its out there but its barely hitting the shelves one guy posted in another topic he found it in a store in Iowa  :biggrin:
> *


its at 7-11's in San Jose!


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 1 2006, 10:14 PM~5536637
> *Almost done with issue 3 :biggrin:
> 
> Issue 2 at the printers......
> *


sweet can't wait to see issue 2 and 3 and on and on and on


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 1 2006, 11:14 PM~5536637
> *Almost done with issue 3 :biggrin:
> 
> Issue 2 at the printers......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## josie_p

I got mine the other day....nice...  

just havent e-mailed for my shirt been too busy to get online..


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 1 2006, 10:14 PM~5536637
> *Almost done with issue 3 :biggrin:
> 
> Issue 2 at the printers......
> *



thanx brandon for my ''box'' of magazines...i gave them to the homies with the cars that i was talking about ...thanx...


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 3 2006, 02:56 AM~5543712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 3 2006, 03:40 AM~5538123
> *:0
> *


i dont wanna rush you guys or anything and i understand you're very busy but i was hoping for the prices asap... :happysad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey get at me asap about what i pmed u about we can do it right now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i will have them at my booth at show taht i go to homies or just get at me


----------



## GhetoVille




----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 3 2006, 01:56 AM~5543712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT......something else to wait for and be all excited


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 3 2006, 02:56 AM~5543712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

maybe I'll get my mags by the anniversary issue..


----------



## crown town baller

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 4 2006, 12:58 AM~5548019
> *maybe I'll get my mags by the anniversary issue..
> *


spanky brandon needs to know your address he's not to sher if he has the right one maybe thats why you haven't got them yet 
alrato

crown town baller 
aka brandons partner


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Jun 4 2006, 09:34 AM~5548583
> *spanky brandon needs to know your address he's not to sher if he has the right one maybe thats why you haven't got them yet
> alrato
> 
> crown town baller
> aka brandons partner
> *



AKA "JOHNNY B GOOD" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Jun 4 2006, 07:34 AM~5548583
> *spanky brandon needs to know your address he's not to sher if he has the right one maybe thats why you haven't got them yet
> alrato
> 
> crown town baller
> aka brandons partner
> *



we already double checked the address and its been confirmed i think spankys door man is stealing them and selling them for crack :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 4 2006, 02:28 PM~5549853
> *we already double checked the address and its been confirmed i think spankys door man is stealing them and selling them for crack  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jun 2 2006, 08:08 AM~5538235
> *so whats the news on the t-shirts
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

northwest needin em dog!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc

I just subscribed after procrastinatin for a few minutes!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 4 2006, 09:10 PM~5551949
> *I just subscribed after procrastinatin for a few minutes!
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 30 2006, 02:34 PM~5520232
> *Well guys, I have news.  :biggrin:
> 
> By now everyone knows that I am in Baghdad Iraq and I have been here for an extremely long time. Well The wonderfull folks at Traditional Lowriding sent me a pakage  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough nice things about these guys. There is going to be some real happy soldiers here in a minute  :cheesy:
> 
> Danny
> *


Keep making us safe & proud BAGHDADY ... Like they said hopefully the mag keeps up the spirits for younz


----------



## Dressed2Impress

still nothing in washington as of this morning....


----------



## SICBSTRD

got mine today :biggrin: i gotta say i was impressed with the whole magazine! awesome job guys!! cant wait till the next issue


----------



## OrangeCounty58

Nothing but positive feedback so far. We hit a couple shows this weekend and spread the magazine around. Hopefully most people have at least peeped it out.


----------



## big pimpin

After looking at one of my friends copies...I had to get a subscription...and I have not had a magazine subscription in probably 15 years! lol Got my first issue yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

Positive feed back is great.but believe it or not, negative feedback will help these guys continue to put out a great magazine.

i like the magazine how it is. the only thing id add is the names of the models.

a local friend said the magazine was great but he saw alot of the same type of pics in the same feature. 

i think he was talkin about the caddy. i told him to think out side the box and look at the car as a whole. its the first of its kinda so pics of the mods should be shown.


anyone else got anything they would change or dont happen to like??


----------



## OrangeCounty58

we accept all feed back. i dont necessarily think comments about changes are negative. the model names have been noted. 

pics of the mods? explain that a little more


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 6 2006, 11:13 AM~5561856
> *we accept all feed back. i dont necessarily think comments about changes are negative.  the model names have been noted.
> 
> pics of the mods? explain that a little more
> *


Brandon was tellin me he loves all the positive feedback but some negative feed back would be nice to know so that he is aware of what people dont like.

for the caddy shoot. i was tellin my friend that it wasnt pics of the same thing over and over. but pics of the different mods the car had.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 6 2006, 04:43 PM~5563663
> *Brandon was tellin me he loves all the positive feedback but some negative feed back would be nice to know so that he is aware of what people dont like.
> 
> for the caddy shoot. i was tellin my friend that it wasnt pics of the same thing over and over. but pics of the different mods the car had.
> *


ooohh, i see. good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

always gonna be flaws and things that some wont like you can never be perfect we feel our studio cars deserve the very best pictures we can put in the magazine to show the detail and effort put in to them. we also think family and friends and car owners are just as important so we try and get them involved as well. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

i really enjoyed the magazine, from front to back


----------



## Boy.HighClass

i bought issue with the girl and the rag big body.and i have to say its a great fuckin magazine.
lowriding from cover to cover is a great thing,thanks alot for the mag and good luck with many more.


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

where can i get this an AZ, Tucson? will the big bookstore chains carry this, barnes and noble, borders? i'm doing the subcription for sure but i cant wait, and i want a few xtra copies of both covers...............help


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 6 2006, 04:00 PM~5563704
> *ooohh, i see. good looking out  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 6 2006, 10:55 AM~5561791
> *Positive feed back is great.but believe it or not, negative feedback will help these guys continue to put out a great magazine.
> 
> i like the magazine how it is. the only thing id add is the names of the models.
> 
> a local friend said the magazine was great but he saw alot of the same type of pics in the same feature.
> 
> i think he was talkin about the caddy. i told him to think out side the box and look at the car as a whole. its the first of its kinda so pics of the mods should be shown.
> anyone else got anything they would change or dont happen to like??
> *


More wheel ads!!!!! :roflmao: Whats up Bro?! uffin: I hear you though, some text by the show photos as to who's who and what's what. other than that the mag is proper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

:biggrin: better make that 30 pages of BIG WHEEL ADDS.... :biggrin: 


*YEAH RIGHT*


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Jun 7 2006, 08:13 AM~5567060
> *More wheel ads!!!!! :roflmao:  Whats up Bro?! uffin:  I hear you though, some text by the show photos as to who's who and what's what.  other than that the mag is proper. :thumbsup:
> *


chillin man  just here at work makin money for the rides :biggrin: 
how are you and that beautiful car of yours?


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 7 2006, 12:30 PM~5568363
> *chillin man    just here at work makin money for the rides  :biggrin:
> how are you and that beautiful car of yours?
> *


All is well. A day off my man. It's hot and I ran out of baby powder so I'm staying indoors. uffin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 5 2006, 06:35 AM~5553617
> *Keep making us safe & proud BAGHDADY ... Like they said hopefully the mag keeps up the spirits for younz
> *



I appreciate that homie  

TLM Lowrider tested. *Soldier* approved :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 7 2006, 06:15 PM~5569706
> *I appreciate that homie
> 
> TLM Lowrider tested. Soldier approved  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowcaddy87

still waiting for my copy, everyone else up this way got theres a few weeks ago


----------



## AZKLIQUER

I need to know where in the PHX area I can get one. :dunno:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

while youre in Al Faw Palace, could you get a pic of you guys reading TLM in "the chair". Iraq where Tradition meets Traditional Lowriding Magazine


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 7 2006, 06:15 PM~5569706
> *I appreciate that homie
> 
> TLM Lowrider tested. Soldier approved  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heheheh..the homie with the glasses is looking at the feature I did.... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Jun 7 2006, 01:44 PM~5568793
> *All is well.  A day off my man.  It's hot and I ran out of baby powder so I'm staying indoors. uffin:
> *



hahahahhaha


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 8 2006, 02:19 PM~5575478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


issue 2 :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58

Issue 2, and some people dont have 1 yet. Soon the only place you can find the first one is off our site


----------



## Coast One

im ready for 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 8 2006, 03:37 PM~5575616
> *Issue 2, and some people dont have 1 yet. Soon the only place you can find the first one is off our site
> *


issue 2 wont be in stores for a few weeks :biggrin: still plenty of time to pick up the 1st issue with both covers its guaranteed to be a collectors item


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 8 2006, 05:19 PM~5575868
> *issue 2 wont be in stores for a few weeks  :biggrin: still plenty of time to pick up the 1st issue with both covers its guaranteed to be a collectors item
> *


I hear that !! ... good looking-out on that ^^^ last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

TITTIES.........I mean TTT


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 9 2006, 06:23 AM~5578935
> *TITTIES.........I mean TTT
> *


HEHEHEHE!!!! CALM DOWN THERE BUDDY. :uh:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 9 2006, 06:52 AM~5579249
> *HEHEHEHE!!!!  CALM DOWN THERE BUDDY. :uh:
> *


i know huh!!! fuckin jess :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 8 2006, 04:19 PM~5575478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 59


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

also forgot to add,still havent found a copy in fresno.


----------



## Toro

I started seeing them at the 7-11s in Salinas, California.......first one was at the 7-11 on Boronda in the Nob Hill Shopping Center....


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

2ND ISSUE IS HOTT.. :0


----------



## leo

I have not seen any issuses in any stores in Washington.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 9 2006, 07:17 PM~5582590
> *I started seeing them at the 7-11s in Salinas, California.......first one was at the 7-11 on Boronda in the Nob Hill Shopping Center....
> *



there down in el selgundo by the beach at the liquor stores and at the gas stations...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: Any word on the T-shirts? Can't wait to get the second issue! -----------



I see there is a website coming soon too..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

all i got to say is i love this magazine..its above and beyond any other magazine i seen...i love the way you guys capture the owners and there familys...thats real right there...i see that and i'm already knowing all the hours put into his ride, away from his family then have a photoshoot including his family is straight up BAD..keep up the good work and i'm bought into this magazine 4 good!!when they say a picture is worth a 1000 words....shit some of the pics you all got in you mag are just that....PLUS the models............ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats all i can say....you all must have some deep pockets for them,,,keep up the good work!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 11 2006, 07:26 AM~5588479
> *all i got to say is i love this magazine..its above and beyond any other magazine i seen...i love the way you guys capture the owners and there familys...thats real right there...i see that and i'm already knowing all the hours put into his ride, away from his family then have a photoshoot including his family is straight up BAD..keep up the good work and i'm bought into this magazine 4 good!!when they say a picture is worth a 1000 words....shit some of the pics you all got in you mag are just that....PLUS the models............ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 thats all i can say....you all must have some deep pockets for them,,,keep up the good work!
> *



I knew you'd like it Eddie. It's made for people like us.


----------



## 915imperials

I subscribed and was sent a email for my tshirt size and I still have not received my mag


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 11 2006, 10:29 AM~5588484
> *I knew you'd like it Eddie.  It's made for people like us.
> *


  for sure homie!


----------



## jevries

This magazine seems to be the best thing out there...need to get my hands on an issue! Hats off to the guys who make this new magazine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

long weekend but we had fun out in the 805 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

GREAT MAGAZINE!!!! JUST GOT MY ISSUE THIS WEEKEND!!! MUCH PROPS AND KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

We've got almost all of the t-shirt sizes returned. We should be able to start printing the 200 limited edition shirts in about a week  

Thanks again for all of your support!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 11 2006, 09:11 PM~5591932
> *We've got almost all of the t-shirt sizes returned. We should be able to start printing the 200 limited edition shirts in about a week
> 
> Thanks again for all of your support!
> *


hey what stores can i pick this magazine up from i am in casa grande az


----------



## DJLATIN

I just want to give thanks to Carlos V aka MXN ROC for the issue of Traditional Lowriding. Really appreciate it and will be getting a subscription. Nothing but Quality compared Lowrider Magazines "quantity" or rims. lol


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 7 2006, 06:15 PM~5569706
> *I appreciate that homie
> 
> TLM Lowrider tested. Soldier approved  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 11 2006, 06:01 PM~5590737
> *long weekend but we had fun out in the 805  :biggrin:
> *


Glad to see you made it home I would have hated to report brent took on hopper and caprice lost glad you didnt get hurt :biggrin: once again thanks for coming and cant wait until big body and 62 get shot


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 12 2006, 01:19 PM~5595310
> *Glad to see you made it home I would have hated to report brent took on hopper and caprice lost glad you didnt get hurt :biggrin: once again thanks for coming and cant wait until big body and 62 get shot
> *



only thing that got hurt were them hot ass motors :biggrin:


----------



## mario

Fuck all the magazines! I will be glad when magazines follow the footage of videos like Trucha & DIPN. It seems like current mags purposly leave divertsity out of the mags. I just purchased a new mag in Texas call "Traditional Lowiding" and did not see one African American. I mean not one. I am half black & hispanic and I see both sides. If this industry is based on race, how could any one give publicity to whites or asians over blacks?
Brothers have been in the grind from day 1. And you talk about Donks, yea! I dont like it either, but atleast "Rides Mag" show diversity. Wheels 2000 shows all blacks, and even thats wrong. I think all mags should stop spreading the hate. 

BIG "M"


----------



## leo

For everyone that saw the first issue of TLM, My homie Goofy the pin striper featured in the magazine, Wanted everyone to know that his move down to Arizona did not work out and he is back in Washington state,

He is currently opening a shop in Auburn Washington, Somwhere off of Auburn way, Im not sure of exact location but if anyone would like to reach him for some work you can hit him up at this #1-(253)-241-5924


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 02:48 PM~5595766
> *Fuck all the magazines! I will be glad when magazines follow the footage of videos like Trucha & DIPN. It seems like current mags purposly leave divertsity out of the mags. I just purchased a new mag in Texas call "Traditional Lowiding" and did not see one African American. I mean not one. I am half black & hispanic and I see both sides. If this industry is based on race, how could any one give publicity to whites or asians over blacks?
> Brothers have been in the grind from day 1. And you talk about Donks, yea! I dont like it either, but atleast "Rides Mag" show diversity. Wheels 2000 shows all blacks, and even thats wrong. I think all mags should stop spreading the hate.
> 
> BIG "M"
> *



Wow, Wow, Wow, Kick back Tiger, Im sure TLM will be suporting the Black Lowrider community very well, The staff dont see color lines they just see Lowriders, That was just there first issue give them a little time.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 02:48 PM~5595766
> *Fuck all the magazines! I will be glad when magazines follow the footage of videos like Trucha & DIPN. It seems like current mags purposly leave divertsity out of the mags. I just purchased a new mag in Texas call "Traditional Lowiding" and did not see one African American. I mean not one. I am half black & hispanic and I see both sides. If this industry is based on race, how could any one give publicity to whites or asians over blacks?
> Brothers have been in the grind from day 1. And you talk about Donks, yea! I dont like it either, but atleast "Rides Mag" show diversity. Wheels 2000 shows all blacks, and even thats wrong. I think all mags should stop spreading the hate.
> 
> BIG "M"
> *


We dont have black people in Albuquerque....We do have lowriders though. I think it just depends on where the shows are, look at the Compton show in TLM.


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2006, 02:24 PM~5595600
> *only thing that got hurt were them hot ass motors  :biggrin:
> *


Still hot today :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 02:48 PM~5595766
> *Fuck all the magazines! I will be glad when magazines follow the footage of videos like Trucha & DIPN. It seems like current mags purposly leave divertsity out of the mags. I just purchased a new mag in Texas call "Traditional Lowiding" and did not see one African American. I mean not one. I am half black & hispanic and I see both sides. If this industry is based on race, how could any one give publicity to whites or asians over blacks?
> Brothers have been in the grind from day 1. And you talk about Donks, yea! I dont like it either, but atleast "Rides Mag" show diversity. Wheels 2000 shows all blacks, and even thats wrong. I think all mags should stop spreading the hate.
> 
> BIG "M"
> *



wow one issue and already we r racist lol, keep your eyes peeled homie we got love for everyone blacks mexicans whites native americans etc etc


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2006, 05:22 PM~5595946
> *wow one issue and already we r racist lol, keep your eyes peeled homie we got love for everyone blacks mexicans whites native americans etc etc
> *


So are you gonna feature both fat people and skinny peoples rides?


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 12 2006, 03:29 PM~5595985
> *So are you gonna feature both fat people and skinny peoples rides?
> *


Just not short people...short people kinda freak me out.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 12 2006, 02:49 PM~5595773
> *For everyone that saw the first issue of TLM, My homie Goofy the pin striper featured in the magazine, Wanted everyone to know that his move down to Arizona did not work out and he is back in Washington state,
> 
> He is currently opening a shop in Auburn Washington, Somwhere off of Auburn way, Im not sure of exact location but if anyone would like to reach him for some work you can hit him up at this #1-(253)-241-5924
> *


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 03:48 PM~5595766
> *Fuck all the magazines! I will be glad when magazines follow the footage of videos like Trucha & DIPN. It seems like current mags purposly leave divertsity out of the mags. I just purchased a new mag in Texas call "Traditional Lowiding" and did not see one African American. I mean not one. I am half black & hispanic and I see both sides. If this industry is based on race, how could any one give publicity to whites or asians over blacks?
> Brothers have been in the grind from day 1. And you talk about Donks, yea! I dont like it either, but atleast "Rides Mag" show diversity. Wheels 2000 shows all blacks, and even thats wrong. I think all mags should stop spreading the hate.
> 
> BIG "M"
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 02:48 PM~5595766
> *Fuck all the magazines! I will be glad when magazines follow the footage of videos like Trucha & DIPN. It seems like current mags purposly leave divertsity out of the mags. I just purchased a new mag in Texas call "Traditional Lowiding" and did not see one African American. I mean not one. I am half black & hispanic and I see both sides. If this   industry is based on race, how could any one give publicity to whites or asians over blacks?
> Brothers have been in the grind from day 1. And you talk about Donks, yea! I dont like it either, but atleast "Rides Mag" show diversity. Wheels 2000 shows all blacks, and even thats wrong. I think all mags should stop spreading the hate.
> 
> BIG "M"
> *



Good to see people dont make quick judgements about products and people. The material in the magazine (lay outs, products) are seen colorless. Unless the person themselves make race an issue, we wont make it an issue. Again, if you read THE WHOLE thread, youll see how we stand on the subject. Now since you don't know who we speak with or whom we are friends with, your comments are without merit. Keep an eye out, maybe youll admit you jumped the gun in a month or two.


----------



## mario

Hiding behind the truth w/jokes huh? There are no excuses, even for a first issue. Check your history new booty. When LRM did what TLM is currently doing, it created a divide between Blacks & Hispanics that still exist today. We need to be united, not divided... dam that rymed. Maybe TLM should recite this ryme next time the edit. LRM has help this community for years and aint going no where. Now you just want to cut them out now huh! It's a losing battle homies. 

The more and more I log on to this site, the more I see this industry plungging as a whole. Pimedia (LRM) being a white company bothers you guys! And you dont look at color huh! Some of you are in Black clubs or have Black members in your clubs.

But yet! You talk black lingo, wear black fashions, listen to black rap & oldies, and when shit hits the fan with this illegal alien stuff, who do you think will have our backs? BROTHERS. The same way we back them during the Rodney King shits.

Lesson: United not divided! Wake-up, its just cars, not life issues.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 04:42 PM~5596372
> *Hiding behind the truth w/jokes huh? There are no excuses, even for a first issue. Check your history new booty. When LRM did what TLM is currently doing, it created a divide between Blacks & Hispanics that still exist today. We need to be united, not divided... dam that rymed. Maybe TLM should recite this ryme next time the edit. LRM has help this community for years and aint going no where. Now you just want to cut them out now huh! It's a losing battle homies.
> 
> The more and more I log on to this site, the more I see this industry plungging as a whole. Pimedia (LRM) being a white company bothers you guys! And you dont look at color huh! Some of you are in Black clubs or have Black members in your clubs.
> 
> But yet! You talk black lingo, wear black fashions, listen to black rap & oldies, and when shit hits the fan with this illegal alien stuff, who do you think will have our backs? BROTHERS. The same way we back them during the Rodney King shits.
> 
> Lesson: United not divided! Wake-up, its just cars, not life issues.
> *



WOW like we said stay tuned homie we have some stuff lined up with some of the most respected people in lowriding OG people I can't say any names but trust me no color lines here never has been never will be. nO ONE SAID CUT LRM OUT i will be the first to say support all publications for our lifestyle. Its cool we respect your opinion and your entitled to it and if you dont like our magazine then hey thats ok also you can buy whatever you want with your hard earned money


----------



## drasticbean

i'm black and like the new magazine.... :wave:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

went from talking about content and depictions to rodney king. not going to make everyone happy, thats a given. but jumping to conclusions is just as ignorant as what you claim what we are doing (which is no where near the truth). I didn't joke in my post, but again no worries here. Our magazine is what it is, how we see how riding is today and it will be seen as more issues are put out. Oh and by the way, if you look closely at the show pics, black owned cars depicted. Opinions are cool, but accusations are stupid without merit. LRM doesnt bother me, they do what they do, and i choose only to buy certain issues when a friends car(s) are in it. 


We dont like black people, Bean knows, we take pictures of them snoring in cars when they are asleep. PS. You can take this part as a joke.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 03:42 PM~5596372
> *Hiding behind the truth w/jokes huh? There are no excuses, even for a first issue. Check your history new booty. When LRM did what TLM is currently doing, it created a divide between Blacks & Hispanics that still exist today. We need to be united, not divided... dam that rymed. Maybe TLM should recite this ryme next time the edit. LRM has help this community for years and aint going no where. Now you just want to cut them out now huh! It's a losing battle homies.
> 
> The more and more I log on to this site, the more I see this industry plungging as a whole. Pimedia (LRM) being a white company bothers you guys! And you dont look at color huh! Some of you are in Black clubs or have Black members in your clubs.
> 
> But yet! You talk black lingo, wear black fashions, listen to black rap & oldies, and when shit hits the fan with this illegal alien stuff, who do you think will have our backs? BROTHERS. The same way we back them during the Rodney King shits.
> 
> Lesson: United not divided! Wake-up, its just cars, not life issues.
> *


YOUR A FUCKIN IDIOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowcaddy87

hey guys i was just wondering if theres any reason i might have not got my first issue yet, i subscribed on march 27th and was #55 and i know other people out this way have got there mags at least a few weeks ago, im axious to check out the mag, and starting to think its not gonna come


----------



## Low_Ryde

got my copy yesterday... Excellent magazine.. keep up the good work!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 12 2006, 09:29 PM~5597312
> *went from talking about content and depictions to rodney king. not going to make everyone happy, thats a given. but  jumping to conclusions is just as ignorant as what you claim what we are doing (which is no where near the truth).  I didn't joke in my post, but again no worries here. Our magazine is what it is, how we see how riding is today and it will be seen as more issues are put out. Oh and by the way, if you look closely at the show pics, black owned cars depicted. Opinions are cool, but accusations are stupid without merit. LRM dont bother me, they do what they do, and i choose only to buy certain issues when a friends car(s) are in it.
> We dont like black people, Bean knows, we take pictures of them snoring in cars when they are asleep. PS. You can take this part a joke.
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :scrutinize:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 12 2006, 10:09 PM~5598231
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 04:42 PM~5596372
> *Hiding behind the truth w/jokes huh? There are no excuses, even for a first issue. Check your history new booty. When LRM did what TLM is currently doing, it created a divide between Blacks & Hispanics that still exist today. We need to be united, not divided... dam that rymed. Maybe TLM should recite this ryme next time the edit. LRM has help this community for years and aint going no where. Now you just want to cut them out now huh! It's a losing battle homies.
> 
> The more and more I log on to this site, the more I see this industry plungging as a whole. Pimedia (LRM) being a white company bothers you guys! And you dont look at color huh! Some of you are in Black clubs or have Black members in your clubs.
> 
> But yet! You talk black lingo, wear black fashions, listen to black rap & oldies, and when shit hits the fan with this illegal alien stuff, who do you think will have our backs? BROTHERS. The same way we back them during the Rodney King shits.
> 
> Lesson: United not divided! Wake-up, its just cars, not life issues.
> *


take it easy homie, like its been said its only the first issue. if it was a racial thing i'm sure my ryde wouldn't have made the pages, i'm not either black or mexican, i bet i'm an even bigger minority than you can image... how many IRISH FILIPINOS do you know of... the only racist thing in this thread is what you have posted, there are no color lines when it comes to TLM, you talk about brothers, well it is all about the lowrider brothers in TLM not about the color of you skin or ethincity.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 12 2006, 09:40 PM~5597379
> *YOUR  A FUCKIN IDIOT!!!!!!!!
> *


yes he is...


----------



## mario

More child like replies huh! 

*Accustations!* What? I saw the proof. Like I said before, ther are no excuses. And Bean if you are a black man, you know everything from this point on will be chicken feed, just enough to shut the brothers up. It sounds like you guys are not in tune with the streets opions. 

OrangeCounty58 & Mr Impala You seem to be a mature people. I did'nt mean to stir any shit with what you guys are doing. I am simply voicing my opinon. When I reviewed the Mag, I got fuckn angry at the lack of cultural BALANCE. Outside of that, the magazine was definitly refreshing. No rim adds ETC. Great work! 

Historically in the Lowrider movment, Straight Clowning shows, Street Custom Magazine, DIP'N, and Truccha are the only straight shooters. Early LRM issues, and the entire Street Low existance are the worst balanced media ever. 

Hope you can find some positivity out of my opions this time.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 13 2006, 08:07 AM~5600031
> *More child like replies huh!
> 
> Accustations! What? I saw the proof. Like I said before, ther are no excuses. And Bean if you are a black man, you know everything from this point on will be chicken feed, just enough to shut the brothers up. It sounds like you guys are not in tune with the streets opions.
> 
> OrangeCounty58 & Mr Impala You seem to be a mature people. I did'nt mean to stir any shit with what you guys are doing. I am simply voicing my opinon. When I reviewed the Mag, I got fuckn angry at the lack of cultural BALANCE. Outside of that, the magazine was definitly refreshing. No rim adds ETC. Great work!
> 
> Historically in the Lowrider movment, Straight Clowning shows, Street Custom Magazine, DIP'N, and Truccha are the only straight shooters. Early LRM issues, and the entire Street Low existance are the worst balanced media ever.
> 
> Hope you can find some positivity out of my opions this time.
> *


So your sayin they should go out and search for black owners with clean ass rides for there magazine?? how much sense does that make. stop tryna turn everything into race issues when its not. lowriding is lowriding, black white mexican or asian. i for one am sick of everyone tryna put a race on this lifestyle. These homies dont have to cater to any race because it aint about the race. its about the cars. the sooner you understand that the less stupid you'll sound. I happen to know for a fact of some big time black people that are goin to be in the pages of this dope ass magazine. and when that issue comes out i hope im there to see u choke on your foot.

And thats comin from a black and mexican dude!


----------



## OrangeCounty58

yes i did say accusations since you mentioned we purposly balanced the magazine in favor of one race(s) over another. when you reflect on an artist, an entertainer or an organization, I don't take one piece of work, or event and form an opinion. If most people lived off the opinions of first attempts, more then half the music we enjoy now, and rewards due to great things done by people socially and artistically would never have been created. Again, I know the staff welcomes ALLLL feedback, and our goal/vision has been to include all. What I myself dont agree with, is what i mentioned. Especially since we have homies of all races in all areas of this country. As far as the streets go, we seem to get out to many of them, and not just in so cal. Like my homie Mr Impala said, just stay tuned.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 13 2006, 09:18 AM~5600106
> *So your sayin they should go out and search for black owners with clean ass rides for there magazine?? how much sense does that make. stop tryna turn everything into race issues when its not. lowriding is lowriding, black white mexican or asian. i for one am sick of everyone tryna put a race on this lifestyle. These homies dont have to cater to any race because it aint about the race. its about the cars. the sooner you understand that the less stupid you'll sound. I happen to know for a fact of some big time black people that are goin to be in the pages of this dope ass magazine. and when that issue comes out i hope im there to see u choke on your foot.
> 
> And thats comin from a black and mexican dude!
> *


exactly. if you build it we will come. Plus we give credit to all. all good, hopefully people will be pleased in the future.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 13 2006, 08:29 AM~5600179
> *exactly. if you build it we will come. Plus we give credit to all. all good, hopefully people will be pleased in the future.
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

I Finnally got a issue,and all i can says is grat looking mag. the one thing i was disapponited was with some of the writing. it felt like i was reading the same things in some of the articles.besides that keep up the good work.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 13 2006, 09:18 AM~5600106
> *So your sayin they should go out and search for black owners with clean ass rides for there magazine?? how much sense does that make. stop tryna turn everything into race issues when its not. lowriding is lowriding, black white mexican or asian. i for one am sick of everyone tryna put a race on this lifestyle. These homies dont have to cater to any race because it aint about the race. its about the cars. the sooner you understand that the less stupid you'll sound. I happen to know for a fact of some big time black people that are goin to be in the pages of this dope ass magazine. and when that issue comes out i hope im there to see u choke on your foot.
> 
> And thats comin from a black and mexican dude!
> *



well said ....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 13 2006, 10:18 AM~5600106
> *So your sayin they should go out and search for black owners with clean ass rides for there magazine?? how much sense does that make. stop tryna turn everything into race issues when its not. lowriding is lowriding, black white mexican or asian. i for one am sick of everyone tryna put a race on this lifestyle. These homies dont have to cater to any race because it aint about the race. its about the cars. the sooner you understand that the less stupid you'll sound. I happen to know for a fact of some big time black people that are goin to be in the pages of this dope ass magazine. and when that issue comes out i hope im there to see u choke on your foot.
> 
> And thats comin from a black and mexican dude!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 13 2006, 12:27 PM~5601117
> *I Finnally got a issue,and all i can says is grat looking mag. the one thing i was disapponited was with some of the writing. it felt like i was reading the same things in some of the articles.besides that keep up the good work.
> *



cool thanks for your opinion


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 13 2006, 04:55 PM~5602318
> *cool thanks for your opinion
> *


Needs a mini truck section.


----------



## Toro

I'm sorry..I'm just a little confused by Mr. Mario's "accusations"....I am in awe about what you are writing or commenting on what Traditional Lowriding Magazine is about....I haven't said much because, well, I really didn't know how to approach this sensitive topic. I just don't know how one issue can get put down by such an, I don't even know if I should use the word, ignorant person.....if we were 5 issues into print and there were certain "ethnic groups" left out, then speak up, but not by bashing the magazine, there is input that is looked at and I know we are trying our hardest to put a magazine out there for everyone, no matter what skin color, ethinic origin, financial status, political status, religious status, or any other type of status or orginiation you are from...I am of Mexican blood...both my parents fought to struggle to raise 12 children, yes 12 children without any type of assistance, luckily I was the 12th one to be born and not had to deal with being raised in the 50's or 60's....and was a product of the 80's and 90's....my hat is off to my parents and to all the parents of all origins that fought to raise families and were able to teach them a little history about their culture and now we can mix that history with what happenes in our daily lives...I was not in Whittier or Compton or even Story and King as a child, I grew up in a little ranch in Central California, but you know what Mr. Mario, I know what is around me and how my friends are. My friends are a diverse bunch, ranging from Samoans, Blacks, Asians, Mexicans, Filipinos, Europeans, Canadians, American,s and everything in between and around other cultures. I don't see any bashing or any sort of neglect going on. There is no proof in the pudding as one may say, that we don't do what you are accusing of us as doing. Just this weekend I got to share a beer, soda, tortillas, french bread, pastas, tri tip, corn meal breaded cat-fish, skewered pork, a variety of salsas, marinated chicken and beef from all walks of life...Mexican, Asian, Black, White, and a mixture of other cultures were around me as I walked through Cunningham Park in San Jose this weekend. If I had a problem or Traditional Lowriding had a problem with the color of ANYONE'S skin, do you think I would have had such a great time as the one that I had, not just this last Sunday, but on Saturday as well with members of different clubs such as Uce, Sharkside, Ragz2Envy, Impalas, Blvd Kings, Low Creations, Individuals, Bay Area Bosses, Inspirations, Viejitos, Untouchables, Dukes, Life's Finest, Eastside Riders, members of Streetlow Magazine, Kook Impressions, Brown Impressions, and other various clubs? Hell no. I for one would never ever trade my experiences with the lowriding community, and I have traveled all over the United States and have never had a problem with any race out there. I welcome you to discuss this with me anytime you want, maybe it would better help me to understand what you see, or what you lack in seeing in the lowrider lifestyle.

I am sorry that reading our Premier Issue "angered" you in such a way, it was no one's intentinos to "piss" anyone off. We are a group of people that have been around the scene for many years and are trying to put out a periodical with substance that has been lacking in other magazines. We are here to keep it TRADITIONAL, no matter what skin color, because when we bust our asses to build a car, to attend a show, to take a photography, to write a story, to stay up long nights away from our families, like most of us do in the lowriding lifestyle, we all bead the same sweat and bleed the same blood. We are not any type of ethnic group......WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS.....


sorry...I just had to write a little something.......


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 13 2006, 06:37 PM~5602749
> *I'm sorry..I'm just a little confused by Mr. Mario's "accusations"....I am in awe about what you are writing or commenting on what Traditional Lowriding Magazine is about....I haven't said much because, well, I really didn't know how to approach this sensitive topic.  I just don't know how one issue can get put down by such an, I don't even know if I should use the word, ignorant person.....if we were 5 issues into print and there were certain "ethnic groups" left out, then speak up, but not by bashing the magazine, there is input that is looked at and I know we are trying our hardest to put a magazine out there for everyone, no matter what skin color, ethinic origin, financial status, political status, religious status, or any other type of status or orginiation you are from...I am of Mexican blood...both my parents fought to struggle to raise 12 children, yes 12 children without any type of assistance, luckily I was the 12th one to be born and not had to deal with being raised in the 50's or 60's....and was a product of the 80's and 90's....my hat is off to my parents and to all the parents of all origins that fought to raise families and were able to teach them a little history about their culture and now we can mix that history with what happenes in our daily lives...I was not in Whittier or Compton or even Story and King as a child, I grew up in a little ranch in Central California, but you know what Mr. Mario, I know what is around me and how my friends are.  My friends are a diverse bunch, ranging from Samoans, Blacks, Asians, Mexicans, Filipinos, Europeans, Canadians, American,s and everything in between and around other cultures.  I don't see any bashing or any sort of neglect going on.  There is no proof in the pudding as one may say, that we don't do what you are accusing of us as doing.  Just this weekend I got to share a beer, soda, tortillas, french bread, pastas, tri tip, corn meal breaded cat-fish, skewered pork, a variety of salsas, marinated chicken and beef from all walks of life...Mexican, Asian, Black, White, and a mixture of other cultures were around me as I walked through Cunningham Park in San Jose this weekend.  If I had a problem or Traditional Lowriding had a problem with the color of ANYONE'S skin, do you think I would have had such a great time as the one that I had, not just this last Sunday, but on Saturday as well with members of different clubs such as Uce, Sharkside, Ragz2Envy, Impalas, Blvd Kings, Low Creations, Individuals, Bay Area Bosses, Inspirations, Viejitos, Untouchables, Dukes, Life's Finest, Eastside Riders, members of Streetlow Magazine, Kook Impressions, Brown Impressions, and other various clubs?  Hell no. I for one would never ever trade my experiences with the lowriding community, and I have traveled all over the United States and have never had a problem with any race out there.  I welcome you to discuss this with me anytime you want, maybe it would better help me to understand what you see, or what you lack in seeing in the lowrider lifestyle.
> 
> I am sorry that reading our Premier Issue "angered" you in such a way, it was no one's intentinos to "piss" anyone off.  We are a group of people that have been around the scene for many years and are trying to put out a periodical with substance that has been lacking in other magazines.  We are here to keep it TRADITIONAL, no matter what skin color, because when we bust our asses to built a car, to attend a show, to take a photography, to write a story, to stay up long nights away from our families, like most of us do in the lowriding lifestyle, we all bead the same sweat and bleed the same blood.  We are not any type of ethnic group......WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS.....
> sorry...I just had to write a little something.......
> *



well said toro...


----------



## Toro

thanks Huey...I just hope everyone knows...this wasn't said to antagonize anyone....but well...we all have our .02 cents to say..and well I had to speak my mind....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 13 2006, 05:37 PM~5602749
> *I'm sorry..I'm just a little confused by Mr. Mario's "accusations"....I am in awe about what you are writing or commenting on what Traditional Lowriding Magazine is about....I haven't said much because, well, I really didn't know how to approach this sensitive topic.  I just don't know how one issue can get put down by such an, I don't even know if I should use the word, ignorant person.....if we were 5 issues into print and there were certain "ethnic groups" left out, then speak up, but not by bashing the magazine, there is input that is looked at and I know we are trying our hardest to put a magazine out there for everyone, no matter what skin color, ethinic origin, financial status, political status, religious status, or any other type of status or orginiation you are from...I am of Mexican blood...both my parents fought to struggle to raise 12 children, yes 12 children without any type of assistance, luckily I was the 12th one to be born and not had to deal with being raised in the 50's or 60's....and was a product of the 80's and 90's....my hat is off to my parents and to all the parents of all origins that fought to raise families and were able to teach them a little history about their culture and now we can mix that history with what happenes in our daily lives...I was not in Whittier or Compton or even Story and King as a child, I grew up in a little ranch in Central California, but you know what Mr. Mario, I know what is around me and how my friends are.  My friends are a diverse bunch, ranging from Samoans, Blacks, Asians, Mexicans, Filipinos, Europeans, Canadians, American,s and everything in between and around other cultures.  I don't see any bashing or any sort of neglect going on.  There is no proof in the pudding as one may say, that we don't do what you are accusing of us as doing.  Just this weekend I got to share a beer, soda, tortillas, french bread, pastas, tri tip, corn meal breaded cat-fish, skewered pork, a variety of salsas, marinated chicken and beef from all walks of life...Mexican, Asian, Black, White, and a mixture of other cultures were around me as I walked through Cunningham Park in San Jose this weekend.  If I had a problem or Traditional Lowriding had a problem with the color of ANYONE'S skin, do you think I would have had such a great time as the one that I had, not just this last Sunday, but on Saturday as well with members of different clubs such as Uce, Sharkside, Ragz2Envy, Impalas, Blvd Kings, Low Creations, Individuals, Bay Area Bosses, Inspirations, Viejitos, Untouchables, Dukes, Life's Finest, Eastside Riders, members of Streetlow Magazine, Kook Impressions, Brown Impressions, and other various clubs?  Hell no. I for one would never ever trade my experiences with the lowriding community, and I have traveled all over the United States and have never had a problem with any race out there.  I welcome you to discuss this with me anytime you want, maybe it would better help me to understand what you see, or what you lack in seeing in the lowrider lifestyle.
> 
> I am sorry that reading our Premier Issue "angered" you in such a way, it was no one's intentinos to "piss" anyone off.  We are a group of people that have been around the scene for many years and are trying to put out a periodical with substance that has been lacking in other magazines.  We are here to keep it TRADITIONAL, no matter what skin color, because when we bust our asses to built a car, to attend a show, to take a photography, to write a story, to stay up long nights away from our families, like most of us do in the lowriding lifestyle, we all bead the same sweat and bleed the same blood.  We are not any type of ethnic group......WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS.....
> sorry...I just had to write a little something.......
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 03:42 PM~5596372
> *Hiding behind the truth w/jokes huh? There are no excuses, even for a first issue. Check your history new booty. When LRM did what TLM is currently doing, it created a divide between Blacks & Hispanics that still exist today. We need to be united, not divided... dam that rymed. Maybe TLM should recite this ryme next time the edit. LRM has help this community for years and aint going no where. Now you just want to cut them out now huh! It's a losing battle homies.
> 
> The more and more I log on to this site, the more I see this industry plungging as a whole. Pimedia (LRM) being a white company bothers you guys! And you dont look at color huh! Some of you are in Black clubs or have Black members in your clubs.
> 
> But yet! You talk black lingo, wear black fashions, listen to black rap & oldies, and when shit hits the fan with this illegal alien stuff, who do you think will have our backs? BROTHERS. The same way we back them during the Rodney King shits.
> 
> Lesson: United not divided! Wake-up, its just cars, not life issues.
> *


Shut the fuck up already. You sound like a little bitch....Do mexicans complain they aint in the new issue of JET magazine..... grow up fool..


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 13 2006, 05:56 PM~5602873
> *Shut the fuck up already.  You sound like a little bitch....Do mexicans complain they aint in the new issue of JET magazine..... grow up fool..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 13 2006, 06:56 PM~5602873
> *Shut the fuck up already.  You sound like a little bitch....Do mexicans complain they aint in the new issue of JET magazine..... grow up fool..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 13 2006, 05:37 PM~5602749
> *I'm sorry..I'm just a little confused by Mr. Mario's "accusations"....I am in awe about what you are writing or commenting on what Traditional Lowriding Magazine is about....I haven't said much because, well, I really didn't know how to approach this sensitive topic.  I just don't know how one issue can get put down by such an, I don't even know if I should use the word, ignorant person.....if we were 5 issues into print and there were certain "ethnic groups" left out, then speak up, but not by bashing the magazine, there is input that is looked at and I know we are trying our hardest to put a magazine out there for everyone, no matter what skin color, ethinic origin, financial status, political status, religious status, or any other type of status or orginiation you are from...I am of Mexican blood...both my parents fought to struggle to raise 12 children, yes 12 children without any type of assistance, luckily I was the 12th one to be born and not had to deal with being raised in the 50's or 60's....and was a product of the 80's and 90's....my hat is off to my parents and to all the parents of all origins that fought to raise families and were able to teach them a little history about their culture and now we can mix that history with what happenes in our daily lives...I was not in Whittier or Compton or even Story and King as a child, I grew up in a little ranch in Central California, but you know what Mr. Mario, I know what is around me and how my friends are.  My friends are a diverse bunch, ranging from Samoans, Blacks, Asians, Mexicans, Filipinos, Europeans, Canadians, American,s and everything in between and around other cultures.  I don't see any bashing or any sort of neglect going on.  There is no proof in the pudding as one may say, that we don't do what you are accusing of us as doing.  Just this weekend I got to share a beer, soda, tortillas, french bread, pastas, tri tip, corn meal breaded cat-fish, skewered pork, a variety of salsas, marinated chicken and beef from all walks of life...Mexican, Asian, Black, White, and a mixture of other cultures were around me as I walked through Cunningham Park in San Jose this weekend.  If I had a problem or Traditional Lowriding had a problem with the color of ANYONE'S skin, do you think I would have had such a great time as the one that I had, not just this last Sunday, but on Saturday as well with members of different clubs such as Uce, Sharkside, Ragz2Envy, Impalas, Blvd Kings, Low Creations, Individuals, Bay Area Bosses, Inspirations, Viejitos, Untouchables, Dukes, Life's Finest, Eastside Riders, members of Streetlow Magazine, Kook Impressions, Brown Impressions, and other various clubs?  Hell no. I for one would never ever trade my experiences with the lowriding community, and I have traveled all over the United States and have never had a problem with any race out there.  I welcome you to discuss this with me anytime you want, maybe it would better help me to understand what you see, or what you lack in seeing in the lowrider lifestyle.
> 
> I am sorry that reading our Premier Issue "angered" you in such a way, it was no one's intentinos to "piss" anyone off.  We are a group of people that have been around the scene for many years and are trying to put out a periodical with substance that has been lacking in other magazines.  We are here to keep it TRADITIONAL, no matter what skin color, because when we bust our asses to build a car, to attend a show, to take a photography, to write a story, to stay up long nights away from our families, like most of us do in the lowriding lifestyle, we all bead the same sweat and bleed the same blood.  We are not any type of ethnic group......WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS.....
> sorry...I just had to write a little something.......
> *


  Dude sounds like Kanye West and shit Not you Toro :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER




----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 13 2006, 08:50 PM~5602531
> *Needs a mini truck section.
> *


Naw there's already enough mini truck mags out there to check out.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 13 2006, 07:37 PM~5602749
> *I'm sorry..I'm just a little confused by Mr. Mario's "accusations"....I am in awe about what you are writing or commenting on what Traditional Lowriding Magazine is about....I haven't said much because, well, I really didn't know how to approach this sensitive topic.  I just don't know how one issue can get put down by such an, I don't even know if I should use the word, ignorant person.....if we were 5 issues into print and there were certain "ethnic groups" left out, then speak up, but not by bashing the magazine, there is input that is looked at and I know we are trying our hardest to put a magazine out there for everyone, no matter what skin color, ethinic origin, financial status, political status, religious status, or any other type of status or orginiation you are from...I am of Mexican blood...both my parents fought to struggle to raise 12 children, yes 12 children without any type of assistance, luckily I was the 12th one to be born and not had to deal with being raised in the 50's or 60's....and was a product of the 80's and 90's....my hat is off to my parents and to all the parents of all origins that fought to raise families and were able to teach them a little history about their culture and now we can mix that history with what happenes in our daily lives...I was not in Whittier or Compton or even Story and King as a child, I grew up in a little ranch in Central California, but you know what Mr. Mario, I know what is around me and how my friends are.  My friends are a diverse bunch, ranging from Samoans, Blacks, Asians, Mexicans, Filipinos, Europeans, Canadians, American,s and everything in between and around other cultures.  I don't see any bashing or any sort of neglect going on.  There is no proof in the pudding as one may say, that we don't do what you are accusing of us as doing.  Just this weekend I got to share a beer, soda, tortillas, french bread, pastas, tri tip, corn meal breaded cat-fish, skewered pork, a variety of salsas, marinated chicken and beef from all walks of life...Mexican, Asian, Black, White, and a mixture of other cultures were around me as I walked through Cunningham Park in San Jose this weekend.  If I had a problem or Traditional Lowriding had a problem with the color of ANYONE'S skin, do you think I would have had such a great time as the one that I had, not just this last Sunday, but on Saturday as well with members of different clubs such as Uce, Sharkside, Ragz2Envy, Impalas, Blvd Kings, Low Creations, Individuals, Bay Area Bosses, Inspirations, Viejitos, Untouchables, Dukes, Life's Finest, Eastside Riders, members of Streetlow Magazine, Kook Impressions, Brown Impressions, and other various clubs?  Hell no. I for one would never ever trade my experiences with the lowriding community, and I have traveled all over the United States and have never had a problem with any race out there.  I welcome you to discuss this with me anytime you want, maybe it would better help me to understand what you see, or what you lack in seeing in the lowrider lifestyle.
> 
> I am sorry that reading our Premier Issue "angered" you in such a way, it was no one's intentinos to "piss" anyone off.  We are a group of people that have been around the scene for many years and are trying to put out a periodical with substance that has been lacking in other magazines.  We are here to keep it TRADITIONAL, no matter what skin color, because when we bust our asses to build a car, to attend a show, to take a photography, to write a story, to stay up long nights away from our families, like most of us do in the lowriding lifestyle, we all bead the same sweat and bleed the same blood.  We are not any type of ethnic group......WE ARE ALL LOWRIDERS.....
> sorry...I just had to write a little something.......
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 13 2006, 05:55 PM~5602318
> *cool thanks for your opinion
> *


how bout a project section as well . can i send a personal check to get the subscription. and will i get the 1st issue jst want some for my collection.


----------



## mario

TORO - FIRST OF ALL THANKS FOR BEING MATURE  

YOU ARE NOT PAYING FULL ATTENTION TO MY REPLIES. YOU ARE GETTING LOST IN MY MESSAGE BY READING THE NASTY REPLIES. FOCUS ONLY ON MIND, THEN REPLY. YOU INHERIT THERE NONSENSE AND LOSE MY MESSAGE. 

NOTE: I AM NOT RACIST, I AM BEING CALLED A RACIST FOR DEFENDING A RACE OF PEOPLE THAT WAS LEFT OUT OF THE ISSUE. MAYBE ON PURPOSE, OR MAYBE DUE TO LACK OF BUSINESS SKILLS? I DON'T KNOW! I POINTED OUT FACTS THAT SEEM TO BOTHER PEOPLE AND THEY LASH BACK WITH CHILDISH REMARKS. GOD BLESS THEM! 

MY POINT IS THIS, *IT DOES NOT TAKE 5 ISSUES TO SEE A PROBLEM*. AND ONCE AGAIN, I ENJOYED THE MAGAZINE EXCEPT FOR THIS ISSUE!!!! THE INDUSTRY NEEDS REFRESHING, BUT WE DO NOT NEED THE SAME OLD SHIT OVER AND OVER WITH DIFFERENT TITLES. THIS MAGAZINE HAS THE POTIENTIAL TO GROW QUICKLY. 
BLACKS HAVE DID SO MUCH FOR THIS GAME I COULD GO ON FOR DAYS. I ASK YOU AS A FELLOW LOWRIDER, HOW DID THEY GET LEFT OUT? 
THE FOOL EARLIER SAID SOMETHING ABOUT "JET MAGAZINE" WOW! IF THAT AINT A HIGH SCHOOL DROP-OUT REPLY I DONT KNOW WHAT! ALL RACES HAVE A MAGAZINES THAT REPS THER RACE :0 IS HE TRYING TO TELL ME THAT THIS IS A WHITE-ASIAN-MEX MAGAZINE, OR WAS HE REALLY A DROP-OUT? I THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS UNIVERSAL?

BEAN - YOU CANT TELL ME THAT THIS ISSUE IS NOT *SUSPECT*. I KNOW YOU HAVE PRIDE, OR ARE YOU FINACALLY TIED INTO THIS? 

LET ME ASK YOU THIS IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY! (*WILL A BLACK MODEL GRACE THIS COVER BEFORE 2007*) ??????????? WILL CHICKEN FEED SPRINKLE THE UPCOMMING ISSUES. ??????? OR DO YOU EVEN CARE?

OVERALL - TO RUN A SUCCESSFUL BUSSINESS, YOU HAVE TO COVER ALL ANGLES! AND *BLACK CONTRIBUTIONS TO THIS GAME WARRENTED GOOD COVERAGE ON THE FIRST ISSUE!!! NOT 2 OR 3 OR 4 OR 5 FUCK THAT*. YOU MUST AGREE DAWG! YOU MUST AGREE! BEING MIXED BUT LOOKING MORE BLACK, KNOW WHATS UP! IF IT WAS'NT FOR ARTIST IN NWA, QUICK, JOHN SINGLETON, SNOOP, ETC. LOWRIDING WOULD NOT BE IN JAPAN, IDAHO, KANSAS, UTAH, ETC. LRM PIGGYBACKED FROM THERE SUCCESS AND MADE ALOT OF MONEY. TLM COULD POSSIBLE DO THE SAME THING.

SHAME ON ALL OF YOU THAT PURPOSLY BLOCK OUT MY ARGUMENT. THERE IS KNOW EXCUSE!!! 

GOOD LUCK FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART!


----------



## mario

TORO - FIRST OF ALL THANKS FOR BEING MATURE  

YOU ARE NOT PAYING FULL ATTENTION TO MY REPLIES. YOU ARE GETTING LOST IN MY MESSAGE BY READING THE NASTY REPLIES. FOCUS ONLY ON MIND, THEN REPLY. YOU INHERIT THERE NONSENSE AND LOSE MY MESSAGE. 

NOTE: I AM NOT RACIST, I AM BEING CALLED A RACIST FOR DEFENDING A RACE OF PEOPLE THAT WAS LEFT OUT OF THE ISSUE. MAYBE ON PURPOSE, OR MAYBE DUE TO LACK OF BUSINESS SKILLS? I DON'T KNOW! I POINTED OUT FACTS THAT SEEM TO BOTHER PEOPLE AND THEY LASH BACK WITH CHILDISH REMARKS. GOD BLESS THEM! 

MY POINT IS THIS, *IT DOES NOT TAKE 5 ISSUES TO SEE A PROBLEM*. AND ONCE AGAIN, I ENJOYED THE MAGAZINE EXCEPT FOR THIS ISSUE!!!! THE INDUSTRY NEEDS REFRESHING, BUT WE DO NOT NEED THE SAME OLD SHIT OVER AND OVER WITH DIFFERENT TITLES. THIS MAGAZINE HAS THE POTIENTIAL TO GROW QUICKLY. 
BLACKS HAVE DID SO MUCH FOR THIS GAME I COULD GO ON FOR DAYS. I ASK YOU AS A FELLOW LOWRIDER, HOW DID THEY GET LEFT OUT? 
THE FOOL EARLIER SAID SOMETHING ABOUT "JET MAGAZINE" WOW! IF THAT AINT A HIGH SCHOOL DROP-OUT REPLY I DONT KNOW WHAT! ALL RACES HAVE A MAGAZINES THAT REPS THER RACE :0 IS HE TRYING TO TELL ME THAT THIS IS A WHITE-ASIAN-MEX MAGAZINE, OR WAS HE REALLY A DROP-OUT? I THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS UNIVERSAL?

BEAN - YOU CANT TELL ME THAT THIS ISSUE IS NOT *SUSPECT*. I KNOW YOU HAVE PRIDE, OR ARE YOU FINACALLY TIED INTO THIS? 

LET ME ASK YOU THIS IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY! (*WILL A BLACK MODEL GRACE THIS COVER BEFORE 2007*) ??????????? WILL CHICKEN FEED SPRINKLE THE UPCOMMING ISSUES. ??????? OR DO YOU EVEN CARE?

OVERALL - TO RUN A SUCCESSFUL BUSSINESS, YOU HAVE TO COVER ALL ANGLES! AND *BLACK CONTRIBUTIONS TO THIS GAME WARRENTED GOOD COVERAGE ON THE FIRST ISSUE!!! NOT 2 OR 3 OR 4 OR 5 FUCK THAT*. YOU MUST AGREE DAWG! YOU MUST AGREE! BEING MIXED BUT LOOKING MORE BLACK, KNOW WHATS UP! IF IT WAS'NT FOR ARTIST IN NWA, QUICK, JOHN SINGLETON, SNOOP, ETC. LOWRIDING WOULD NOT BE IN JAPAN, IDAHO, KANSAS, UTAH, ETC. LRM PIGGYBACKED FROM THERE SUCCESS AND MADE ALOT OF MONEY. TLM COULD POSSIBLE DO THE SAME THING.

SHAME ON ALL OF YOU THAT PURPOSLY BLOCK OUT MY ARGUMENT. THERE IS KNOW EXCUSE!!! 

GOOD LUCK FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART!


----------



## Big Doe

Thats it i didnt see enough white people in the mag im cancelling my subscription, and you can keep my t shirt!! :0 :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker

:uh: It seems so easy to judge this magazine by just looking at ONE SINGLE ISSUE... There's only so much these guys can squeeze into it in a single month... The first issue was just a taste... chill out... wait... relax... there's more to come...


----------



## Mr Impala

we shot this car what ethnicity do you think the owner is? you need to think about things before you say them homie


----------



## DuezPaid

Dont be talking shit about high school drop outs holmes.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 14 2006, 12:25 AM~5604316
> *TORO - FIRST OF ALL THANKS FOR BEING MATURE
> 
> YOU ARE NOT PAYING FULL ATTENTION TO MY REPLIES. YOU ARE GETTING LOST IN MY MESSAGE BY READING THE NASTY REPLIES. FOCUS ONLY ON MIND, THEN REPLY. YOU INHERIT THERE NONSENSE AND LOSE MY MESSAGE.
> 
> NOTE: I AM NOT RACIST, I AM BEING CALLED A RACIST FOR DEFENDING A RACE OF PEOPLE THAT WAS LEFT OUT OF THE ISSUE. MAYBE ON PURPOSE, OR MAYBE DUE TO LACK OF BUSINESS SKILLS? I DON'T KNOW! I POINTED OUT FACTS THAT SEEM TO BOTHER PEOPLE AND THEY LASH BACK WITH CHILDISH REMARKS. GOD BLESS THEM!
> 
> MY POINT IS THIS, IT DOES NOT TAKE 5 ISSUES TO SEE A PROBLEM. AND ONCE AGAIN, I ENJOYED THE MAGAZINE EXCEPT FOR THIS ISSUE!!!! THE INDUSTRY NEEDS REFRESHING, BUT WE DO NOT NEED THE SAME OLD SHIT OVER AND OVER WITH DIFFERENT TITLES. THIS MAGAZINE HAS THE POTIENTIAL TO GROW QUICKLY.
> BLACKS HAVE DID SO MUCH FOR THIS GAME I COULD GO ON FOR DAYS. I ASK YOU AS A FELLOW LOWRIDER, HOW DID THEY GET LEFT OUT?
> THE FOOL EARLIER SAID SOMETHING ABOUT "JET MAGAZINE" WOW! IF THAT AINT A HIGH SCHOOL DROP-OUT REPLY I DONT KNOW WHAT! ALL RACES HAVE A MAGAZINES THAT REPS THER RACE  :0  IS HE TRYING TO TELL ME THAT THIS IS A WHITE-ASIAN-MEX MAGAZINE, OR WAS HE REALLY A DROP-OUT? I THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS UNIVERSAL?
> 
> BEAN - YOU CANT TELL ME THAT THIS ISSUE IS NOT SUSPECT. I KNOW YOU HAVE PRIDE, OR ARE YOU FINACALLY TIED INTO THIS?
> 
> LET ME ASK YOU THIS IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY! (WILL A BLACK MODEL GRACE THIS COVER BEFORE 2007) ???????????  WILL CHICKEN FEED SPRINKLE THE UPCOMMING ISSUES. ??????? OR DO YOU EVEN CARE?
> 
> OVERALL - TO RUN A SUCCESSFUL BUSSINESS, YOU HAVE TO COVER ALL ANGLES! AND BLACK CONTRIBUTIONS TO THIS GAME WARRENTED GOOD COVERAGE ON THE FIRST ISSUE!!! NOT 2 OR 3 OR 4 OR 5 FUCK THAT.  YOU MUST AGREE DAWG! YOU MUST AGREE! BEING MIXED BUT LOOKING MORE BLACK, KNOW WHATS UP! IF IT WAS'NT FOR ARTIST IN NWA, QUICK, JOHN SINGLETON, SNOOP, ETC. LOWRIDING WOULD NOT BE IN JAPAN, IDAHO, KANSAS, UTAH, ETC. LRM PIGGYBACKED FROM THERE SUCCESS AND MADE ALOT OF MONEY. TLM COULD POSSIBLE DO THE SAME THING.
> 
> SHAME ON ALL OF YOU THAT PURPOSLY BLOCK OUT MY ARGUMENT.  THERE IS KNOW EXCUSE!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART!
> *


im sure if there is a fine black chick out there, that will want to be in the magazine cover they would use her.for u to say cause they didnt put black people in the 1st issue for whatever reason is dumb and when it comes down to it, its there magazine. if u dont like it dont fucken buy it.for u to say that blacks have done alot for the lowrider game is an insult to all the chicanos,whites and others in the game.as if there the only ones with brains or something. if u ask me latinos have been doing this for along time.do your research homie. most those rappers were using latinos cars in there videos.it is what it is homie leave it at that


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 13 2006, 11:25 PM~5604316
> *LET ME ASK YOU THIS IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY! (WILL A BLACK MODEL GRACE THIS COVER BEFORE 2007) ???????????  WILL CHICKEN FEED SPRINKLE THE UPCOMMING ISSUES. ??????? OR DO YOU EVEN CARE?
> 
> *


Thats kind of racist against black women no? A females a female. "Here you can be in this magazine because your black."


----------



## Mr Impala

we have actually talked to several black models about doing some stuff. im not sure why we need to tell u this but just a FYI


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 13 2006, 11:42 PM~5604404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we shot this car what ethnicity do you think the owner is? you need to think about things before you say them homie
> *


50 cents says brandon took that picture.


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 14 2006, 02:24 AM~5604312
> *TORO - FIRST OF ALL THANKS FOR BEING MATURE
> 
> YOU ARE NOT PAYING FULL ATTENTION TO MY REPLIES. YOU ARE GETTING LOST IN MY MESSAGE BY READING THE NASTY REPLIES. FOCUS ONLY ON MIND, THEN REPLY. YOU INHERIT THERE NONSENSE AND LOSE MY MESSAGE.
> 
> NOTE: I AM NOT RACIST, I AM BEING CALLED A RACIST FOR DEFENDING A RACE OF PEOPLE THAT WAS LEFT OUT OF THE ISSUE. MAYBE ON PURPOSE, OR MAYBE DUE TO LACK OF BUSINESS SKILLS? I DON'T KNOW! I POINTED OUT FACTS THAT SEEM TO BOTHER PEOPLE AND THEY LASH BACK WITH CHILDISH REMARKS. GOD BLESS THEM!
> 
> MY POINT IS THIS, IT DOES NOT TAKE 5 ISSUES TO SEE A PROBLEM. AND ONCE AGAIN, I ENJOYED THE MAGAZINE EXCEPT FOR THIS ISSUE!!!! THE INDUSTRY NEEDS REFRESHING, BUT WE DO NOT NEED THE SAME OLD SHIT OVER AND OVER WITH DIFFERENT TITLES. THIS MAGAZINE HAS THE POTIENTIAL TO GROW QUICKLY.
> BLACKS HAVE DID SO MUCH FOR THIS GAME I COULD GO ON FOR DAYS. I ASK YOU AS A FELLOW LOWRIDER, HOW DID THEY GET LEFT OUT?
> THE FOOL EARLIER SAID SOMETHING ABOUT "JET MAGAZINE" WOW! IF THAT AINT A HIGH SCHOOL DROP-OUT REPLY I DONT KNOW WHAT! ALL RACES HAVE A MAGAZINES THAT REPS THER RACE  :0  IS HE TRYING TO TELL ME THAT THIS IS A WHITE-ASIAN-MEX MAGAZINE, OR WAS HE REALLY A DROP-OUT? I THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS UNIVERSAL?
> 
> BEAN - YOU CANT TELL ME THAT THIS ISSUE IS NOT SUSPECT. I KNOW YOU HAVE PRIDE, OR ARE YOU FINACALLY TIED INTO THIS?
> 
> LET ME ASK YOU THIS IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY! (WILL A BLACK MODEL GRACE THIS COVER BEFORE 2007) ???????????  WILL CHICKEN FEED SPRINKLE THE UPCOMMING ISSUES. ??????? OR DO YOU EVEN CARE?
> 
> OVERALL - TO RUN A SUCCESSFUL BUSSINESS, YOU HAVE TO COVER ALL ANGLES! AND BLACK CONTRIBUTIONS TO THIS GAME WARRENTED GOOD COVERAGE ON THE FIRST ISSUE!!! NOT 2 OR 3 OR 4 OR 5 FUCK THAT.  YOU MUST AGREE DAWG! YOU MUST AGREE! BEING MIXED BUT LOOKING MORE BLACK, KNOW WHATS UP! IF IT WAS'NT FOR ARTIST IN NWA, QUICK, JOHN SINGLETON, SNOOP, ETC. LOWRIDING WOULD NOT BE IN JAPAN, IDAHO, KANSAS, UTAH, ETC. LRM PIGGYBACKED FROM THERE SUCCESS AND MADE ALOT OF MONEY. TLM COULD POSSIBLE DO THE SAME THING.
> 
> SHAME ON ALL OF YOU THAT PURPOSLY BLOCK OUT MY ARGUMENT.  THERE IS KNOW EXCUSE!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART!
> *


My friend you need to open up your eyes a little wider and stop thinking the way you do. Your only seeing things one way and not allowing yourself to see things as a whole. There's so much more to lowriding then the color of your skin. The world is filled enough with hatred and violence why bring it to something we all love. I thought we were all in this for the same reason and that is for the love of this lifestyle. True racism is still very present in today's society I won't deny that but by contributing to it all your doing is seperating ourselves further more and what good does that bring ? Were all the same we all think the same it doesn't stop skin deep homie.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 13 2006, 08:50 PM~5602531
> *Needs a mini truck section.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Unity_Jon

*edited out, not worth the aggro.

Keep doing the mag how your doing it, its cool.


that other guy needs to get off the welfare and get an education, he's a dickhead slowing the reast of his community down.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I graduated


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 14 2006, 12:47 AM~5604421
> *Dont be talking shit about high school drop outs holmes.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER

DONT ALL BLACK GUYS DREAM OF WHITE GIRLS AND LOWRIDERS?


----------



## lifestyle4life

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 12 2006, 07:03 PM~5596784
> *i'm black and like the new magazine.... :wave:
> *


YUP HE IS I KNOW HIM, :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz

to much drama,,just be thankful,we finally got a better mag to enjoy...


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 14 2006, 02:12 AM~5604717
> *My friend you need to open up your eyes a little wider and stop thinking the way you do. Your only seeing things one way and not allowing yourself to see things as a whole. There's so much more to lowriding then the color of your skin. The world is filled enough with hatred and violence why bring it to something we all love. I thought we were all in this for the same reason and that is for the love of this lifestyle. True racism is still very present in today's society I won't deny that but by contributing to it all your doing is seperating ourselves further more and what good does that bring ? Were all the same we all think the same it doesn't stop skin deep homie.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## solitoscarclub




----------



## excalibur

this entire argument is raciest! from every angle. fuck whoevers cars or bikes show up in the mag, just enjoy the rides for what they are. how can you tell who owns a car just by looking at it? we all build thight ass lolo's for the same reason, because we love it. thats all that matters. PERIOD.


----------



## Nasty

Mario its people like u that give black people a bad image. cryin about there not bein a black person in the first issue. Makin it seem liek the entire black race is mad when really its just u.I'm black and to me it dont matter who was in the first issue as long as the cars were clean as fuck. which they were right?? Think about this for a second homie. you are buyin a car magazine. to look at the CARS. Half the time the owners of the cars aint even shown in magazines upon their request. If u wanna buy a magazine to look at dudes and their races then pick up a mens health or something fool. but then again you would prolly throw the race card on that to sayin they are not showin enough black body builders. Get a grip homie this is lowriding, We are all ONE!. The only color in this life style is the color on your ride. Leave it at that!!

P.s. i got plenty of Black models on call..... Toro, bradon....who ever, just say the word and they will be there


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 14 2006, 07:23 AM~5605430
> *Mario its people like u that give black people a bad image. cryin about there not bein a black person in the first issue. Makin it seem liek the entire black race is mad when really its just u.I'm black and to me it dont matter who was in the first issue as long as the cars were clean as fuck. which they were right?? Think about this for a second homie. you are buyin a car magazine. to look at the CARS. Half the time the owners of the cars aint even shown in magazines upon their request. If u wanna buy a magazine to look at dudes and their races then pick up a mens health or something fool. but then again you would prolly throw the race card on that to sayin they are not showin enough black body builders. Get a grip homie this is lowriding, We are all ONE!. The only color in this life style is the color on your ride. Leave it at that!!
> 
> P.s. i got plenty of Black models on call..... Toro, bradon....who ever, just say the word and they will be there
> *


I need a black model for a photo shoot I got going on tonight Steve....hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 14 2006, 07:30 AM~5605455
> *I need a black model for a photo shoot I got going on tonight Steve....hook it up  :biggrin:
> *


hmm i got one in mind.............

shes a bad one tooo


----------



## A TODA MADRE

^^^^^OOOOOOOO^^^^^^^

gangsta


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 14 2006, 09:23 AM~5605430
> *Mario its people like u that give black people a bad image. cryin about there not bein a black person in the first issue. Makin it seem liek the entire black race is mad when really its just u.I'm black and to me it dont matter who was in the first issue as long as the cars were clean as fuck. which they were right?? Think about this for a second homie. you are buyin a car magazine. to look at the CARS. Half the time the owners of the cars aint even shown in magazines upon their request. If u wanna buy a magazine to look at dudes and their races then pick up a mens health or something fool. but then again you would prolly throw the race card on that to sayin they are not showin enough black body builders. Get a grip homie this is lowriding, We are all ONE!. The only color in this life style is the color on your ride. Leave it at that!!
> 
> P.s. i got plenty of Black models on call..... Toro, bradon....who ever, just say the word and they will be there
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 14 2006, 07:38 AM~5605489
> *^^^^^OOOOOOOO^^^^^^^
> 
> gangsta
> *


Get the music ready.... Cuz this girl can fuckin dance to boy!!!!

WooooWeeee


She wanted to be a music video girl but got held back


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 14 2006, 10:34 AM~5605468
> *hmm i got one in mind.............
> 
> shes a bad one tooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's her myspace page.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 07:41 AM~5605505
> *what's her myspace page.
> *


 http://www.myspace.com/djbamf


----------



## excalibur

I wonder if there smokin guns. lol iiieeeeeeeee


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 14 2006, 10:48 AM~5605542
> *I wonder if there smokin guns.  lol  iiieeeeeeeee
> *


Don't know but I'll cock that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 14 2006, 10:48 AM~5605541
> *http://www.myspace.com/djbamf
> *


 :uh: 

This profile is set to private. This user must add you as a friend to see his/her profile.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:10 AM~5605717
> *:uh:
> 
> This profile is set to private. This user must add you as a friend to see his/her profile.
> *


sorry


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 14 2006, 08:18 AM~5605784
> *sorry
> *


here, i hope this makes u feel better..

her and her mom


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 14 2006, 10:19 AM~5605797
> *here, i hope this makes u feel better..
> 
> her and her mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE :thumbsup:, BUT HER MOM LOOKS LIKE A SMOKER.


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jun 14 2006, 09:23 AM~5605827
> *SHE  :thumbsup:, BUT HER MOM LOOKS LIKE A SMOKER.
> *


HER MOM!!!!!!!!! THAT MIGHT BE HER DAD :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jun 14 2006, 08:23 AM~5605827
> *SHE  :thumbsup:, BUT HER MOM LOOKS LIKE A SMOKER.
> *


they both smoke the purp


----------



## Nasty

ANYWAYS..................


Mario bro, you really need to give all that race shit a rest homie. it has nuttin to do with the color of your skin. if u were a real lowrider u would know and understand that


----------



## Mr JuleZ

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 14 2006, 09:24 AM~5605835
> *HER MOM!!!!!!!!! THAT MIGHT BE HER DAD :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal

is tlm makin it out to the goodtimes show in highland park this year?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 14 2006, 12:27 PM~5606847
> *is tlm makin it out to the goodtimes show in highland park this year?
> *



for sure


----------



## ricndaregal

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thas what im talkin bout real riders, supportin real riders. glad i subscribed!!


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 12 2006, 03:30 PM~5596002
> *Just not short people...short people kinda freak me out.
> *


lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 12 2006, 09:03 PM~5596784
> *i'm black and like the new magazine.... :wave:
> *


your my brotha from anotha motha. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

T T T


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59

nobody cares what color the skin is of the model or the owners of the cars... if you do youre not a true lowrider, its about the culture we have as riders... and the art and passion we put to work on our cars, next month we'll have an argument asking when are we gonna have a cambodian on the cover??? people are always going to player hate and complain. me personally... i dont look at the race of the owners, if the car stands out as a being clean, they deserve coverage regardless of what color your skin is. i know plenty of black car builders who make some bad ass cars...im sure they will be "gracing" the pages soon enough. they have come out with one issue of this magazine, a little early to start criticizing and questioning... my 2 cents!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by xNaTuRalxHiGhx59_@Jun 15 2006, 06:38 AM~5611005
> *nobody cares what color the skin is of the model or the owners of the cars... if you do youre not a true lowrider, its about the culture we have as riders... and the art and passion we put to work on our cars, next month we'll have an argument asking when are we gonna have a cambodian on the cover??? people are always going to player hate and complain. me personally... i dont look at the race of the owners, if the car stands out as a being clean, they deserve coverage regardless of what color your skin is. i know plenty of black car builders who make some bad ass cars...im sure they will be "gracing" the pages soon enough. they have come out with one issue of this magazine, a little early to start criticizing and questioning... my 2 cents!
> *


well said bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by xNaTuRalxHiGhx59_@Jun 15 2006, 07:38 AM~5611005
> *nobody cares what color the skin is of the model or the owners of the cars... if you do youre not a true lowrider, its about the culture we have as riders... and the art and passion we put to work on our cars, next month we'll have an argument asking when are we gonna have a cambodian on the cover??? people are always going to player hate and complain. me personally... i dont look at the race of the owners, if the car stands out as a being clean, they deserve coverage regardless of what color your skin is. i know plenty of black car builders who make some bad ass cars...im sure they will be "gracing" the pages soon enough. they have come out with one issue of this magazine, a little early to start criticizing and questioning... my 2 cents!
> *


Next thing you know mario will say we r putting to many impalas in the magazine lol. :biggrin: Theres is never going to be a 50/50 split on anything bottom line there are more hispanic lowriders out there than any other race, me being white im not going to say damn we are not featuring enough white guys cuz im smart enough to know that hispanic lowriders out number everyone else probaly 50-1. It would be like some one telling us we should have 5 impalas and 5 caprices in every issue, wont happen because impalas out number caprices in lowriding 20-1 if not more. So everyone needs to enjoy the cars sit back and relax :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 12 2006, 04:48 PM~5595766
> * I just purchased a new mag in Texas call "Traditional Lowiding" and did not see one African American. I mean not one.*


This coming from someone with 15 posts to his credit. :uh: 

Your point is NULL since it's the first issue.

Jesus man, talk about OVERZEALOUS.


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2006, 09:31 AM~5611237
> *Next thing you know mario will say we r putting to many impalas in the magazine lol.  :biggrin:  Theres is never going to be a 50/50 split on anything bottom line there are more hispanic lowriders out there than any other race, me being white im not going to say damn we are not featuring enough white guys cuz im smart enough to know that hispanic lowriders out number everyone else probaly 50-1. It would be like some one telling us we should have 5 impalas and 5 caprices in every issue, wont happen because impalas out number caprices in lowriding 20-1 if not more. So everyone needs to enjoy the cars sit back and relax  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

*back to the important issues - when is issue 2 comming out?*


----------



## Ragtrey

Well I counted 25 to 27 Brothers, some White boys, a lot of Brown boys, one Samoan and too many Japanese to count. Saw some great cars owned by OTM's including a cover car owned buy a Luiseno Indian. Look man come on down from that soap box and let it go Brother. Race is not that important in the sense that it shouldn't be used to further your cause. That's one card no self respecting human should never play. I see you all for who you are and not what you are. I am and always will be color blind. Give TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING a chance, they will not disappoint. Peace. uffin:


----------



## menace59

:biggrin: Yup! When is the next issue coming out


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Jun 15 2006, 09:13 AM~5611479
> *Well I counted 25 to 27 Brothers, some White boys, a lot of Brown boys, one Samoan and too many Japanese to count. Saw some great cars owned by OTM's including a cover car owned buy a Luiseno Indian.  Look man come on down from that soap box and let it go Brother.  Race is not that important in the sense that it shouldn't be used to further your cause.  That's one card no self respecting human should never play.  I see you all for who you are and not what you are.  I am and always will be color blind.  Give TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING a chance, they will not disappoint.  Peace.  uffin:
> *


Kita?


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 15 2006, 10:37 AM~5612287
> *Kita?
> *


Winner Winner!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

Wow heres something funny, we found out who Mario is, im not gonna put his name out there but funny thing is we did an interview with him and it was going to be coming out in the magazine all we needed was a few pictures and we were good to go. Sad it had to come to that and he had to make a fake name but oh well. Im not sure what his motives were behind it but we were looking forward to it and actually had some one from LIL do the interview. Oh well such is life, we will continue to bring you the baddest cars regardless of race.just a side note to mr "mario" dont use your work address that has your last name and first initial


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2006, 05:38 PM~5596614
> *WOW like we said stay tuned homie we have some stuff lined up with some of the most respected people in lowriding OG people I can't say any names but trust me no color lines here never has been never will be. nO ONE SAID CUT LRM OUT i will be the first to say support all publications for our lifestyle. Its cool we respect your opinion and your entitled to it and if you dont like our magazine then hey thats ok also you can buy whatever you want with your hard earned money
> *



"mario" was one of those people but lost my respect today


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2006, 12:58 PM~5613001
> *Wow heres something funny, we found out who Mario is, im not gonna put his name out there but funny thing is we did an interview with him and it was going to be coming out in the magazine all we needed was a few pictures and we were good to go. Sad it had to come to that and he had to make a fake name but oh well.  Im not sure what his motives were behind it but we were looking forward to it and actually had some one from LIL do the interview. Oh well such is life, we will continue to bring you the baddest cars regardless of race. just a side note to mr "mario" dont use your work address that has your last name and first initial
> *


 :0 i knew it had to be some 1 hide'n behind a screen name


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2006, 04:02 PM~5613024
> *"mario" was one of those people but lost my respect today
> *


Sorry about all the trouble, 


Mario. :tears:





















lol :cheesy:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2006, 02:02 PM~5613024
> *"mario" was one of those people but lost my respect today
> *


that sucks. i had MUCH respect for the guy and funny thing is some of us are good friends with people who know him. i think people get impatient or feel they need to be first in whatever others are doing. whatever the motives were, better ways of communicating "mario b".


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 15 2006, 02:21 PM~5613149
> *that sucks. i had MUCH respect for the guy and we are good friends with people who know him. i think people get impatient or feel they need to be first in whatever others are doing. whatever the motives were, better ways of communicating.
> *



yup but we will still be heading out there soon even if its 110 degrees there :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2006, 02:27 PM~5613199
> *yup but we will still be heading out there soon even if its 110 degrees there  :biggrin:
> *



NOOOO DOUBT :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

Oh Snap! And the world keeps on turning. uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mario_@Jun 13 2006, 11:25 PM~5604316
> * AND ONCE AGAIN, I ENJOYED THE MAGAZINE EXCEPT FOR THIS ISSUE!!!! *



umm how can you enjoy the magazine except for this issue when we only have 1 issue out?


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2006, 03:52 PM~5613635
> *umm how can you enjoy the magazine except for this issue when we only have 1 issue out?
> *


lol.


----------



## JasonJ

:buttkick:


----------



## M.Cruz




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by xNaTuRalxHiGhx59_@Jun 15 2006, 08:38 AM~5611005
> *nobody cares what color the skin is of the model or the owners of the cars... if you do youre not a true lowrider, its about the culture we have as riders... and the art and passion we put to work on our cars, next month we'll have an argument asking when are we gonna have a cambodian on the cover??? people are always going to player hate and complain. me personally... i dont look at the race of the owners, if the car stands out as a being clean, they deserve coverage regardless of what color your skin is. i know plenty of black car builders who make some bad ass cars...im sure they will be "gracing" the pages soon enough. they have come out with one issue of this magazine, a little early to start criticizing and questioning... my 2 cents!
> *


what's up Jarrett.....the 59 is looking really good.....got to see it in issue #2 :0 looks damn good...


----------



## Guest

:cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2006, 02:58 PM~5613001
> *Wow heres something funny, we found out who Mario is, im not gonna put his name out there but funny thing is we did an interview with him and it was going to be coming out in the magazine all we needed was a few pictures and we were good to go. Sad it had to come to that and he had to make a fake name but oh well.  Im not sure what his motives were behind it but we were looking forward to it and actually had some one from LIL do the interview. Oh well such is life, we will continue to bring you the baddest cars regardless of race.just a side note to mr "mario" dont use your work address that has your last name and first initial
> *


wow so who is it :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

So where could i get the magazine? i stay at north VA, should any stores around here have it?


----------



## Chevillacs

So where could i get the magazine? i stay at north VA, should any stores around here have it?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 15 2006, 07:14 PM~5614208
> *wow so who is it  :biggrin:
> *


I think it's just best if it was dropped....everyone has an opinion and they are entitled to it.....some opinions are educated and some are ignorant, but everyone has a right to be heard....soooooooooooooooooooooo....now that it's done, I for one am looking forward to issue #3......oh wait..did I say 3 hehehehe...just got #2 in the mail and if you guys liked #1, you'll love #2...thanks to those that are out there supporting us no matter what......


----------



## HARDLUCK88

just made my subscription hope its good!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2006, 06:19 PM~5614224
> *I think it's just best if it was dropped....everyone has an opinion and they are entitled to it.....some opinions are educated and some are ignorant, but everyone has a right to be heard....soooooooooooooooooooooo....now that it's done, I for one am looking forward to issue #3......oh wait..did I say 3 hehehehe...just got #2  in the mail and if you guys liked #2, you'll love #3...thanks to those that are out there supporting us no matter what......
> *



yup he knows who he is never had a problem with anyones opinions as long as they have merit, but to say we are something we are not i take offense to that because i have so many friends and i know what we have going on here and its only been 1 issue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

if you ever wanna do a shoot of a marines car hit me up im here in 29 palms


----------



## lo4lyf

only thing that could make the mag better is a centerfold i could put on my wall in each issue. great mag. guys!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2006, 07:19 PM~5614224
> *I think it's just best if it was dropped....everyone has an opinion and they are entitled to it.....some opinions are educated and some are ignorant, but everyone has a right to be heard....soooooooooooooooooooooo....now that it's done, I for one am looking forward to issue #3......oh wait..did I say 3 hehehehe...just got #2  in the mail and if you guys liked #2, you'll love #3...thanks to those that are out there supporting us no matter what......
> *


alright cool


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 15 2006, 10:13 PM~5615060
> *alright cool
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...ok ok..I messed up...I meant if you liked #1, you will love #2...heheheh..sorry my bad...I know I know...kick my ass...hehehe


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2006, 10:23 PM~5615155
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...ok ok..I messed up...I meant if you liked #1, you will love #2...heheheh..sorry my bad...I know I know...kick my ass...hehehe
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2006, 10:23 PM~5615155
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...ok ok..I messed up...I meant if you liked #1, you will love #2...heheheh..sorry my bad...I know I know...kick my ass...hehehe
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2006, 09:23 PM~5615155
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...ok ok..I messed up...I meant if you liked #1, you will love #2...heheheh..sorry my bad...I know I know...kick my ass...hehehe
> *











hehehehe :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crown town baller

WHAT'S UP JESS SEE YOU AT THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY WILL HAVE ISSUE #2 ON HAND TO SELL 

LATER BRO
 T.L.M.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 12 2006, 02:49 PM~5595773
> *For everyone that saw the first issue of TLM, My homie Goofy the pin striper featured in the magazine, Wanted everyone to know that his move down to Arizona did not work out and he is back in Washington state,
> 
> He is currently opening a shop in Auburn Washington, Somwhere off of Auburn way, Im not sure of exact location but if anyone would like to reach him for some work you can hit him up at this #1-(253)-241-5924
> *


----------



## OrangeCounty58

i see non mexicans in this picture









havent heard any replies from mario in a bit. pride?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Jun 16 2006, 11:30 AM~5618005
> * WHAT'S UP JESS SEE YOU AT THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY WILL HAVE ISSUE #2 ON HAND TO SELL
> 
> LATER BRO
> T.L.M.
> *


where at :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 16 2006, 02:34 PM~5619056
> *i see non mexicans in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havent heard any replies from mario in a bit. pride?
> *


they said drop it already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Yep :biggrin:


----------



## crown town baller

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 16 2006, 02:17 PM~5619151
> *where at  :0
> *



AT THE UCE'S PICNIC UP NORTH :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 15 2006, 11:13 PM~5615453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehe :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hehehe.....how do you think I get those good angels....at least you got my good side... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Jun 16 2006, 11:30 AM~5618005
> * WHAT'S UP JESS SEE YOU AT THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY WILL HAVE ISSUE #2 ON HAND TO SELL
> 
> LATER BRO
> T.L.M.
> *


I'm there....I'll be in Alameda early tomorrow...I got the 2nd issue early this week...damn..it's bad ass...


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 15 2006, 08:18 PM~5614219
> *So where could i get the magazine? i stay at north VA, should any stores around here have it?
> *


?


----------



## Laid Magazine

Do you have any 7-Eleven's?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Jun 16 2006, 05:35 PM~5619733
> *AT THE UCE'S PICNIC UP NORTH :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## #1stunna

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 16 2006, 08:50 PM~5620756
> *Do you have any 7-Eleven's?
> *


I'm in AZ and have not seen it at Barnes and Noble, Quick Trip, Circle K, AM/PM, 7-11, Walmart, the grocery store, or anywhere else!

However, because of good guys you employ like Carlos, I was able to get the first issue. His willingness to hook me up with a copy will now lead to me being a subscriber!

By the way, EXCELLENT Quality Magazine with good content. Keep up the good work guys!

-Jessie


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jun 16 2006, 10:28 PM~5621200
> *I'm in AZ and have not seen it at Barnes and Noble, Quick Trip, Circle K, AM/PM, 7-11, Walmart, the grocery store, or anywhere else!
> 
> However, because of good guys you employ like Carlos, I was able to get the first issue.  His willingness to hook me up with a copy will now lead to me being a subscriber!
> 
> By the way, EXCELLENT Quality Magazine with good content. Keep up the good work guys!
> 
> -Jessie
> *



subscribe soon so u will get the net issue :biggrin:


----------



## #1stunna

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 17 2006, 10:14 AM~5622909
> *subscribe soon so u will get the net issue  :biggrin:
> *


I will :biggrin: . When I subscribe, can I get cover #2 of issue 1?


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 16 2006, 10:50 PM~5620756
> *Do you have any 7-Eleven's?
> *


yea ive checked 7 elevens, towar records etc?


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59

> _Originally posted by #1stunna_@Jun 17 2006, 10:45 AM~5622990
> *I will  :biggrin: .  When I subscribe, can I get cover #2 of issue 1?
> *


WHEN CAN I GET ISSUE 2 LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by xNaTuRalxHiGhx59_@Jun 17 2006, 01:07 PM~5623524
> *WHEN CAN I GET ISSUE 2 LOL
> *



sooner than u think :biggrin: should have a case for u in a day or 2


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

u guys coming to fresno show jun 25


----------



## Laid Magazine

Individuals and Highland Park


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 17 2006, 04:55 PM~5624078
> *Individuals and Highland Park
> *


will u be selling mags there :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

Can't wait for issue #2 :biggrin:


Also where can i find the mag here in phoenix? Haven't seen it anywhere... I'm a subcriber along with my pops-in-law but want another copy for the collection.... and both covers... anyone know where i can find it? :dunno:


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 17 2006, 01:37 PM~5623589
> *sooner than u think  :biggrin:  should have a case for u in a day or 2
> *


sounds good... lemme know! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 18 2006, 03:39 PM~5627918
> *Damn all the nintendo characters are here, wonder what they think of the magazine too
> *



and i wonder why you dont answer your phone


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

i want to subscribe, but i'm wifeowned right know   

she said next week :uh:  :angry:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 18 2006, 04:44 PM~5627939
> *i want to subscribe, but i'm wifeowned right know
> 
> she said next week :uh:    :angry:
> *


eddie u coming to the fresno show


----------



## Dylante63

Im in NYC right now took a copy to show some family and friends :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 18 2006, 09:29 PM~5629107
> *eddie u coming to the fresno show
> *



no shows till i get this 65 done in my garage....looking at sept for the STL show in san jose


----------



## D-Cheeze

finnaly found me a copy .........it was kinda beat ........but i still bought it.......very nice :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 18 2006, 11:26 PM~5629866
> *finnaly found me a copy .........it was kinda beat ........but i still bought it.......very nice  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh what where you doing with it......... :0 :0 sticky pages


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 17 2006, 05:15 PM~5624130
> *will u be selling mags there :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there sunday......TLM booth, issue #1 both covers, and issue #2...and I'll be covering the show......should be even bigger with LG cancalling his Woodland show


----------



## Mr Impala

issue 2 is coming soooooooooooooooooooooon :biggrin:


----------



## DRUID

If I subscribe do I get issue 1?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Jun 19 2006, 09:32 AM~5631958
> *If I subscribe do I get issue 1?
> *


i dunno we might be able to do something for you but we r into #2 now :biggrin:


----------



## DRUID

Thats cool I will subscribe and get issue 2 just wondering where the subscription would start


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 19 2006, 10:31 AM~5631954
> *issue 2 is coming soooooooooooooooooooooon  :biggrin:
> *


got my 50 yesterday almost gone :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 19 2006, 10:03 AM~5632081
> *got my 50 yesterday almost gone :biggrin:
> *



cool hope u liked it


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 19 2006, 11:20 AM~5632173
> *cool hope u liked it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TIGHT


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 19 2006, 09:21 AM~5632179
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TIGHT
> *


Chingon! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

wheres the mail man!!??


----------



## Mr Impala

Subscriptions will be going out at the end of this week so you subscribers will see them in the mailboxes first of next week :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 19 2006, 12:20 AM~5630430
> *I'll be there sunday......TLM booth, issue #1 both covers, and issue #2...and I'll be covering the show......should be even bigger with LG cancalling his Woodland show
> *


thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy

where can i buy me a copy?


----------



## SJDEUCE




----------



## hoppinlincoln

Seeing that i can't wait for my second issue, who is the girl on the cover?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 19 2006, 09:33 AM~5631965
> *i dunno we might be able to do something for you but we r into #2 now  :biggrin:
> *


SO ARE SUBSCRIPTIONS GOING OUT THIS WEEK?


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 19 2006, 08:35 PM~5635472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i get one?  post pics 


just giving you a hard time JT :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

I got mine from Spanky @ Str8 Scrapin, Tulsa Oklahoma

GOOD QUALITY MAGAZINE, CANT WAIT FOR ISSUE 2


----------



## Ragtrey

Issue #2 is super nice. Checked it out at the Uce Show, thanks for coming out and supporting us. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

im gonna subscribe real soon and buy up some back issues


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 19 2006, 08:35 PM~5635472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, I guess I'll have to subscribe to see what's inside.


----------



## crown town baller

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 19 2006, 08:38 PM~5635497
> *Seeing that i can't wait for my second issue, who is the girl on the cover?
> *



THE GIRL ON THE COVER IS SHERRY OUT OF SAN DIEGO SHE DID AN AWESOME JOB


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Jun 19 2006, 11:04 PM~5636368
> *THE GIRL ON THE COVER IS SHERRY OUT OF SAN DIEGO SHE DID AN AWESOME JOB
> *



support your local hooters girls  nice classy lay out.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 19 2006, 10:10 PM~5635983
> *Nice, I guess I'll have to subscribe to see what's inside.
> *



or check the website :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 20 2006, 06:03 AM~5632081
> *got my 50 yesterday almost gone :biggrin:
> *


got my lot of issue 1 today, must be the only guy in New Zealand with TLM! haha :biggrin: 

i loved the magazine, the feature on Andy Lodi was tight, the jap feature was also real cool, all the cars were nice as hell and the magazine quality was awesome!!

you also wanted constructive critism... soooo i think it would be good to have a stecs list for each car, its nice and easy to read, and you better keep going with the features on people like Andy Lodi!



Thanks Brandon and who ever helped out sending them to me!

 :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 19 2006, 11:27 PM~5636537
> *or check the website  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I have, but there is still no content?


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Lil Spanks

WHEN'S THE NEXT ONE COMING OUT????I CAN'T WAIT.....THE MAG IS REALLY NICE,THATS WHY I CANT WAIT


----------



## Laid Magazine

I'm sitting in the airport bored as hell.......................I will get the info for the site out to you Carlos.

I hope your wife gets better soon bro!



Brandon


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 20 2006, 10:19 AM~5638573
> *I'm sitting in the airport bored as hell.......................I will get the info for the site out to you Carlos.
> 
> I hope your wife gets better soon bro!
> Brandon
> *



go get a beer :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: Anyone in Atlanta,Ga. looking for TLM,i got some of both covers of issue #1,and some of issue #2,which has the black Impala on it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Hey Brent, you know I don't drink before noon


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 20 2006, 10:35 AM~5638710
> *Hey Brent, you know I don't drink before noon
> *



im sure its noon
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
..

somehwere in the world :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO

man..  I know they said to let it go but wow..

---*mario* Posted on: Aug 10 2004, 01:08 AM 
THE BEST DVDS OUT THERE ARE DEFINITLEY DIP'N 1&2 AND TRUCHAA! HOPE WE WANT SEE A ON-SLOT OF DVD VIDEOS LIKE ALL THESE DANG MAGAZINES. YOU CAN GO BROKE TRYING TO COLLECT ALL THE DIFFERENT MAGS!  
---*mario* Posted on: Mar 29 2005, 12:25 AM 
I got mind in today - just watched 2 times. #3 is like WHOA! You can tell this dude really cares about this culture. #3 is like a emotional ride through #@%$! Everyone needs this wake up call! I like what the cats in Sacramento did to control there picnic. 
GREAT F'n SERIES FOR GREAT 
---*mario* Posted on: Jan 27 2006, 07:58 PM 
 To get the real. Check out DIP'N WWW.DIPNDVD.COM
Very informational, a must have series. 
---*mario* Posted on: Jun 2 2006, 10:26 AM 
DIP'N WILL BE IN TOWN NEXT WEEK. LOOKING TO CAPTURE FOOTAGE OF THE ATLANTA LOWRIDER SCENE FOR DIP'N 4. WILL NEED A GUIDE TO THE HOT SPOTS. NEED TO CAPTURE FAIR FOOTAGE. WHEN I SAY FAIR, I MEAN ALL RACES AND FEMALE LOWRIDERS IF ANY. NO FAVORITISM. EVEN IF ITS A RIVAL CAR CLUB, SHOW LOVE. "IT'S ABOUT ATLANTA".
SEND REPLIES TO [email protected] ONLY.
or visit www.dipndvd.com


damn to say I'm disappointed is an understatement..


----------



## CHICO THE VAVOSO

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jun 20 2006, 05:43 PM~5641041
> *man..   I know they said to let it go but wow..
> 
> ---mario Posted on: Aug 10 2004, 01:08 AM
> THE BEST DVDS OUT THERE ARE DEFINITLEY DIP'N 1&2 AND TRUCHAA! HOPE WE WANT SEE A ON-SLOT OF DVD VIDEOS LIKE ALL THESE DANG MAGAZINES. YOU CAN GO BROKE TRYING TO COLLECT ALL THE DIFFERENT MAGS!
> ---mario Posted on: Mar 29 2005, 12:25 AM
> I got mind in today - just watched 2 times. #3 is like WHOA! You can tell this dude really cares about this culture. #3 is like a emotional ride through #@%$! Everyone needs this wake up call! I like what the cats in Sacramento did to control there picnic.
> GREAT F'n SERIES FOR GREAT
> ---mario Posted on: Jan 27 2006, 07:58 PM
> To get the real. Check out DIP'N WWW.DIPNDVD.COM
> Very informational, a must have series.
> ---mario Posted on: Jun 2 2006, 10:26 AM
> DIP'N WILL BE IN TOWN NEXT WEEK. LOOKING TO CAPTURE FOOTAGE OF THE ATLANTA LOWRIDER SCENE FOR DIP'N 4. WILL NEED A GUIDE TO THE HOT SPOTS. NEED TO CAPTURE FAIR FOOTAGE. WHEN I SAY FAIR, I MEAN ALL RACES AND FEMALE LOWRIDERS IF ANY. NO FAVORITISM. EVEN IF ITS A RIVAL CAR CLUB, SHOW LOVE. "IT'S ABOUT ATLANTA".
> SEND REPLIES TO [email protected] ONLY.
> or visit www.dipndvd.com
> 
> damn to say I'm disappointed is an understatement..
> *



he sure makes references to one company..I wonder who it is?


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 20 2006, 10:41 AM~5638752
> *im sure its noon
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> 
> somehwere in the world  :biggrin:
> *



It was later than that HERE FO SHO!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 20 2006, 10:35 AM~5638710
> *Hey Brent, you know I don't drink before noon
> *



When in DOUBT, Think of ME :biggrin: I cant drink any beer over here, its illegal :0 :angry:


----------



## Nasty

I just picked up a few copies of issue 2 from the 7-11 off main st in milpitas.....

suppose to be out yet?? :dunno:


----------



## exotic rider

THEY HAVE THEM AT BEL-AIR & RALEYS SUPERMARKETS HERE IN SAC-TOWN. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Jun 20 2006, 06:43 PM~5641041
> *---mario Posted on: Aug 10 2004, 01:08 AM
> THE BEST DVDS OUT THERE ARE DEFINITLEY DIP'N 1&2 AND TRUCHAA! HOPE WE WANT SEE A ON-SLOT OF DVD VIDEOS*




What I wanna know is, what's an On-slot???

Did he mean Onslaught???


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 20 2006, 08:51 PM~5642443
> *I just picked up a few copies of issue 2 from the 7-11 off main st in milpitas.....
> 
> suppose to be out yet?? :dunno:
> *


I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS A 711 ON MAIN ST.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 20 2006, 08:51 PM~5642443
> *I just picked up a few copies of issue 2 from the 7-11 off main st in milpitas.....
> 
> suppose to be out yet?? :dunno:
> *


issue 2 with the 59 on the cover?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

is issue 2 even in the mail yet?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 21 2006, 08:15 AM~5644805
> *issue 2 with the 59 on the cover?
> *


yea....

i was like wtf this shouldnt be out yet... they didnt even have issue 1


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2006, 08:04 AM~5644737
> *I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS A 711 ON MAIN ST.
> *


yea if u follow main all the way down it turns into able i think. its right where the old k mart use to be...

shit i lived in that area all my life and i dont even know the street names :uh:


----------



## Laid Magazine

We have increased our distribution quite a bit so that's why you are finding it in stores that didn't carry the first issue.

When we send the magazines to the wholesalers, they are suppose to hold on to them until the release date but some wholesalers put them out early, there's nothing we can do.

Subscribers should get their magazines Monday.


----------



## Coast One

ah the old pic'n save :roflmao: 
im gonna have to go buy it, i cant wait for the mail man :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 21 2006, 09:52 AM~5645027
> *We have increased our distribution quite a bit so that's why you are finding it in stores that didn't carry the first issue.
> 
> When we send the magazines to the wholesalers, they are suppose to hold on to them until the release date but some wholesalers put them out early, there's nothing we can do.
> 
> Subscribers should get their magazines Monday.
> *


Im gonna get mine off the black market.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2006, 08:53 AM~5645031
> *ah the old pic'n save :roflmao:
> im gonna have to go buy it, i cant wait for the mail man :biggrin:
> *


hahahha there were like 6 i think. and i bought 2 so there should be some left.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 21 2006, 08:52 AM~5645027
> *We have increased our distribution quite a bit so that's why you are finding it in stores that didn't carry the first issue.
> 
> When we send the magazines to the wholesalers, they are suppose to hold on to them until the release date but some wholesalers put them out early, there's nothing we can do.
> 
> Subscribers should get their magazines Monday.
> *


i can go back and yell at those fools if you want brandon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

i hear they are popping up early in stores a few of the homies already found em


----------



## MR.IMP

> *i hear they are popping up early in stores a few of the homies already found em *



-----------------Yeah, I picked the new one up yesterday at the liqour in SD--------------------


----------------Once again great job, I like the story on the SD auto museum-----------------


----------------The pictures of the old Lowrider car club jackets is bad-ass!--------------------


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jun 22 2006, 06:31 AM~5649393
> *-----------------Yeah, I picked the new one up yesterday at the liqour in SD--------------------
> ----------------Once again great job, I like the story on the SD auto museum-----------------
> ----------------The pictures of the old Lowrider car club jackets is bad-ass!--------------------
> *


we had a good time out there David and his brother are good people down for lowriding 
:biggrin:


----------



## menace59

:biggrin: Pick one up in Irwindale CA at Arrow Hwy and Irwindale ave. Little liquer store there. Best one yet!!!! Like that Model next to the 64, she looks fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

You only like it because it has a black '59 on the cover  


How's your black '59 coming along......


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 21 2006, 09:52 AM~5645027
> *We have increased our distribution quite a bit so that's why you are finding it in stores that didn't carry the first issue.
> 
> When we send the magazines to the wholesalers, they are suppose to hold on to them until the release date but some wholesalers put them out early, there's nothing we can do.
> 
> Subscribers should get their magazines Monday.
> *


finally seen isue 1 cover 2 at a Fed Meyer in Renton WA.... sorry fellas, i swooped the only 4 copies they had.... still need more a brotha go lotta family that wants a copy


----------



## menace59

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jun 22 2006, 11:05 AM~5650599
> *You only like it because it has a black '59 on the cover
> How's your black '59 coming along......
> *


Ready! Doing the trunk next week! Looks tight!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jun 22 2006, 10:24 AM~5650726
> *Ready! Doing the trunk next week! Looks tight!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



4 pumps? :biggrin:


----------



## menace59

I will be skating on-cutt for now, Chrome undercarriage, cruisers, continental kit, chrome engine, hard lines, paint deviders, 4 wheel disc brakes, front grill guard, 4 way flasher, autotronic eye, Power windows, power wing windows, Triple black!!! powder coated frame, Painted belly, too much shit to list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.IMP

> *I will be skating on-cutt for now, Chrome undercarriage, cruisers, continental kit, chrome engine, hard lines, paint deviders, 4 wheel disc brakes, front grill guard, 4 way flasher, autotronic eye, Power windows, power wing windows, Triple black!!! powder coated frame, Painted belly, too much shit to list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



---------------------------Now that's what I'm talking about!!----------------------------------


----------



## OrangeCounty58

issue #2 has cars/shows from east to west, north and south. something for everyone


----------



## DRUID

Just subscribed :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Jun 22 2006, 12:06 PM~5651317
> *Just subscribed :biggrin:
> *



cool help support your number 1 lowriding magazine :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78

whens the second issue being sent out to subscribers


----------



## ~~RED~~

Im trying to find out if my moneyorder about amonth and half ago was recived for my subscribsion.??????


----------



## MC87LS

is it out in vegas yet???


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jun 22 2006, 03:42 PM~5652504
> *Im trying to find out if my moneyorder about amonth and half ago was recived for my subscribsion.??????
> *



i forwarded your address to the people that handle subscriptions you should be getting it any day


----------



## DRUID

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 22 2006, 12:48 PM~5651529
> *cool help support your number 1 lowriding magazine  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I am going to cancel my Dub magazine when I get a chance


OOOPS I mean lowrider magazine


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

?


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Jun 22 2006, 04:21 PM~5652701
> *Yeah I am going to cancel my Dub magazine when I get a chance
> OOOPS I mean lowrider magazine
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## menace59

Who is the model in the white bikinni? She is fine!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Biggy

> _Originally posted by MC87LS_@Jun 22 2006, 02:56 PM~5652588
> *is it out in  vegas yet???
> *


Ya I've been looking around too, but Imma subscribe to it anyways.


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Jun 23 2006, 12:33 PM~5657367
> *Ya I've been looking around too, but Imma subscribe to it anyways.
> *


everyone needs too subscribe, its well worth the Dough


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jun 22 2006, 02:27 PM~5652398
> *whens the second issue being sent out to subscribers
> *


.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jun 23 2006, 03:40 PM~5658304
> *.
> *



should be on its way be on the look out next week for it


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

got my issue today and all i can say is wow. real good issue. love the lil paint part cool as fuck


----------



## low1

any news on over seas subscriptions yet???


----------



## Stickz

Post up a close up of issue 2 Brent, plz


----------



## Rollinaround

Great #2 issue!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 23 2006, 05:50 PM~5658968
> *Post up a close up of issue 2 Brent, plz
> *



check the rollerz topic :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jun 22 2006, 09:36 AM~5650359
> *Yes congrats homie  :thumbsup:
> I was wondering though if next year some time we could get the mag to feature all FOUR of the 59 rags that will be bustin out    wouldnt that be dope  :biggrin:
> oh yeah i did say ALL FOUR 59 rags  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

nice, thanks


----------



## lowcaddy87

so people are geting issue 2 already and i havent even got my first one yet, so much for "getting it before the stores do" :uh:
why havent i got my first isue yet??????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jun 24 2006, 07:29 AM~5661005
> *so people are geting issue 2 already and i havent even got my first one yet, so much for "getting it before the stores do" :uh:
> why havent i got my first isue yet??????
> *



pm me your subscription information it could be cuz you are in canada sometimes it can be weird but let me know in the PM the email address you paypaled from and your shipping address and we will look into it. we cant control the post office or be responsible for lost stuff although we do try our best to help everyone out. Also remember when you subscribe it says allow 4-6 week for delivery for your first issue


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 24 2006, 01:43 PM~5658941
> *any news on over seas subscriptions yet???
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Are the shirts coming soon?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Issue #2 is tight


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 24 2006, 05:05 PM~5661071
> *pm me your subscription information it could be cuz you are in canada sometimes it can be weird but let me know in the PM the email address you paypaled from and your shipping address and we will look into it. we cant control the post office or be responsible for lost stuff although we do try our best to help everyone out. Also remember when you subscribe it says allow 4-6 week for delivery for your first issue
> *


ok i sent 2 pms forgott my shipping adress in the first one


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jun 24 2006, 09:42 PM~5664087
> *ok i sent 2 pms forgott my shipping adress in the first one
> *



i sent em to the appropraite people


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 24 2006, 07:01 PM~5663411
> *Are the shirts coming soon?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah they are as sopon as jason from rhyders gets back hes going to start them. hes out here in LA right now for the SD show. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

will i get my shirt before X-mas....????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2006, 09:49 AM~5669688
> *yeah they are as sopon as jason from rhyders gets back hes going to start them. hes out here in LA right now for the SD show.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: curses!


----------



## Mr Impala

problem was alottttttttttttttttttt of people didnt respond with sizes so we kept trying to make sure they were happy we got most of em now and the ones that didnt reply are getting xl's maybe xxl's


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2006, 10:11 AM~5669782
> *problem was alottttttttttttttttttt of people didnt respond with sizes so we kept trying to make sure they were happy we got most of em now and the ones that didnt reply are getting xl's maybe xxl's
> *


Not me, I replied within 7.2 seconds of receiving my email


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2006, 08:43 AM~5669667
> *i sent em to the appropraite people
> *



chale i still have not got mine yet


----------



## DRUID

I picked up the first issue yesterday

This is one of the best magazines I have read for a while I like how you guys kept the traditional look


----------



## Dylante63

need that second issue need my fix


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 26 2006, 06:32 PM~5671872
> *need that second issue need my fix
> *


me 2 ... 

Should be any day now ... 

but not today! :banghead:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Is there a way for us to verify you got our email for size's?


----------



## Tyrone

Finally received the premier issue along with the second issue this past Saturday. I was very impressed! The writing and especially the photography was excellent. And what would the magazine be without the cars. The cars featured were great. I have nothing but good positive feelings about this magazine.

As far as there being no Blacks/African-Americans featured, I'm not even studying that. I know in due time there will be plenty of features as well as article about Black/African-Americans in lowriding. So, to "Mario", just give the magazine some time.

Brandon, Brent and the rest of the crew, thank you! Keep doing what you're doing and if you ever need anything from me, let me know.


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by low1+Jun 24 2006, 01:43 PM~5658941-->
> 
> 
> 
> any news on over seas subscriptions yet???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low1_@Jun 25 2006, 01:43 PM~5658941
> *
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 26 2006, 03:32 PM~5671872
> *need that second issue need my fix
> *


I secound that 

Finally saw the mag in stores up here, Went to fred meyer and there were 3 copies sittin on the shelf, After I called a grip of people, Im sure they are gone today.


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## Mr Impala

that was a long night in the studio god damn 12 hours!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Don't you sleep?!! Studio? what did I miss?  



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2006, 03:54 AM~5675114
> *that was a long night in the studio god damn 12 hours!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I hope today's the day !!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Jun 27 2006, 02:56 AM~5675117
> *Don't you sleep?!!  Studio? what did I miss?
> *


not much :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

tight pic :biggrin:


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22

Just picked up a copy at the Lacey Fred Meyers. There is about 5 left.


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Jun 27 2006, 12:57 PM~5677341
> *Just picked up a copy at the Lacey Fred Meyers. There is about 5 left.
> *


of first or second issue??


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2006, 01:48 PM~5676523
> *tight pic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2006, 02:54 AM~5675114
> *that was a long night in the studio god damn 12 hours!!!!!!!!!!
> *


make that 2 days, 1 car :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

When is issue 2 coming out???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Toro

it's actually out now.......about 2 weeks early...but it's out now


----------



## Toro

what's up Tlecu????????? damn..my skin is still burning from Fresno this last weekend


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 27 2006, 09:22 PM~5679498
> *it's actually out now.......about 2 weeks early...but it's out now
> *


I never recieved mine and im a 2 year subscriber.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 27 2006, 08:24 PM~5679509
> *I never recieved mine and im a 2 year subscriber.
> *


the distributors jumped the gun at the stores.....the subscriptions aren't sent out by the distributors....you should get it any day now....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 27 2006, 10:26 PM~5679528
> *the distributors jumped the gun at the stores.....the subscriptions aren't sent out by the distributors....you should get it any day now....
> *


 i hope so too i am jonesin bad over here homie and whats up with the t's any word on them? oh yeah you guys keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 27 2006, 11:58 AM~5677351
> *of first or second issue??
> *


I found the Second Issue at the Lacey Fred Meyers, and the First Issue at the Tumwater Fred Meyers


----------



## Chucks

im definitly get a subscription as soon as i can i say the first issue and DAMN its clean


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Anyone else find it retail wise??? Aside from Fred Meyers which we don't have here in tha STEEL CITY ...


----------



## Coast One

mail mans being a hold out :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD

No TLM in the mailbox... :dunno:


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59

found issue 2 at liquor store down the street in whittier... bought last two copies they had left, guess im greedy hahaha.... theyre out there though! nothing but praises from everyone at the san diego show about the magazines quality and content! keep doing what youre doing...


----------



## A&W

Where the hell is my issue 2?


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jun 28 2006, 11:08 AM~5682613
> *Where the hell is my issue 2?
> *


X2 :angry:<------ IMPATIENT!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 22 2006, 04:06 PM~5652654
> *i forwarded your address to the people that handle subscriptions you should be getting it any day
> *


thanks brother!


----------



## Toro

I'll have issue # 1 and # 2 at the Viejitos show on sunday in San Jose


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 26 2006, 05:43 PM~5669667
> *i sent em to the appropraite people
> *


ok thanks but i havent heard anything back yet


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Jun 28 2006, 09:14 AM~5682212
> *I found the Second Issue at the Lacey Fred Meyers, and the First Issue at the Tumwater Fred Meyers
> *


damn yall doing it like that down there in the sticks!!!!hehehe, gettin it before us up here in the city....hehehe


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Damn it !!! Nothing again today!




> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2006, 12:34 PM~5682386
> *mail mans being a hold out :angry: :biggrin:
> *


Mine must be 2 !!!


QUOTE(A&W @ Jun 28 2006, 11:08 AM) 
Where the hell is my issue 2? 

X2 <------ IMPATIENT


Add me to that list 

:tears:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 28 2006, 07:48 PM~5685667
> *damn yall doing it like that down there in the sticks!!!!hehehe, gettin it before us up here in the city....hehehe
> *


haha hell naw :biggrin:


----------



## Temptation O*C

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jun 28 2006, 10:08 AM~5682613
> *Where the hell is my issue 2?
> *


 ditto


----------



## OURLIFE

i havent got my issue either............


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

they r coming be patient we apologize for the delay they all have been shipped i know its hard to understand from your point of view but theres only a handful of us and we have been at the studio all week and these shoots take al long time plus designing the magazine and a million other things. The stores are supposed to hold them until our release date but that wasn't the case but we will make sure we try and send them to you guys earlier next month to assure you beat the stores that put them out early,


----------



## TwOtYme

<--------------------------waiting patiently :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 29 2006, 11:19 AM~5687676
> *they r coming be patient we apologize for the delay they all have been shipped i know its hard to understand from your point of view but theres only a handful of us and we have been at the studio all week and these shoots take al long time plus designing the magazine and a million other things. The stores are supposed to hold them until our release date but that wasn't the case but we will make sure we try and send them to you guys earlier next month to assure you beat the stores that put them out early,
> *


No problem - I'm sure you know what it's like to be in our shoe's or you wouldn't have became involved with such a great product. :thumbsup: 

Hey Mr. Impala Is there any certain outlets that are defitnetly stocking it that we can go to that you can tell us about? ie: WALMART, WALDEN BOOKS, BARNES-n-NOBLE, 7eleven's etc-etc


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 29 2006, 09:41 AM~5688209
> *No problem - I'm sure you know what it's like to be in our shoe's or you wouldn't have became involved with such a great product.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Mr. Impala Is there any certain outlets that are defitnetly stocking it that we can go to that you can tell us about? ie: WALMART, WALDEN BOOKS, BARNES-n-NOBLE, 7eleven's etc-etc
> *



every issue distribution is increasing and we are getting in more stores. we are in ALOT of 7'11's already and working on getting into bigger places we hope to have a better list soon but we r taking big steps right now and its a learning process


----------



## OrangeCounty58

they should have them
http://www.gohastings.com/About/stores.asp

them too, or soon
http://www.towerrecords.com/Stores/default.asp


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 29 2006, 10:21 AM~5688069
> *<--------------------------waiting patiently :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Teachers pet! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

whats up manny hows things in OC?


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 29 2006, 03:39 PM~5690046
> *whats up manny hows things in OC?
> *


It sucks...no magazine :angry:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 29 2006, 01:12 PM~5688400
> *every issue distribution is increasing and we are getting in more stores. we are in ALOT of 7'11's already and working on getting into bigger places we hope to have a better list soon but we r taking big steps right now and its a learning process
> *


Thanks ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 29 2006, 04:42 PM~5689812
> *they should have them
> http://www.gohastings.com/About/stores.asp
> 
> them too, or soon
> http://www.towerrecords.com/Stores/default.asp
> *



Thanks carnal - but I don't have either one of them here in tha STEEL CITY :uh: Jus like everything else that this city doesn't have !!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting




----------



## Lil Spanks

GOOD THINGS HAPPEN TO PEOPLE WHO WAIT..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 29 2006, 08:19 AM~5687676
> *they r coming be patient we apologize for the delay they all have been shipped i know its hard to understand from your point of view but theres only a handful of us and we have been at the studio all week and these shoots take al long time plus designing the magazine and a million other things. The stores are supposed to hold them until our release date but that wasn't the case but we will make sure we try and send them to you guys earlier next month to assure you beat the stores that put them out early,
> *











:biggrin: Waiting IMPATIENTLY... :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## OGJordan

^^Impatiently


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 10:16 PM~5697199
> *GOOD THINGS HAPPEN TO PEOPLE WHO WAIT..... :thumbsup:
> *


I'm waiting..






But nothin good has happened!


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jun 29 2006, 02:55 PM~5689873
> *:uh:  Teachers pet! :biggrin:
> *


chale! Iamma go check the mail ! :biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 1 2006, 05:27 PM~5700200
> *chale! Iamma go check the mail ! :biggrin:
> *


SAT NIGHT IN WI AND STILL NO #2 MAG. MAIL HAS COME :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 63 ss rider

yeah im waiting for mine also, but i know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Jul 1 2006, 06:51 PM~5700291
> *SAT NIGHT IN WI AND STILL NO #2 MAG.  MAIL HAS COME :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



I'm still waiting on mine...


----------



## LayItLow

Came today.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jul 1 2006, 07:09 PM~5700335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came today.
> *


  What's up Gary?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

I'm waiting on tha shirt and #2.....What's up? when should Iexpect my mag every month?Beg,mid or end of each month?It's been a month and a half since vol#1....but I'll be patiently awaiting since the first was so good :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2006, 06:11 PM~5700339
> *I'm waiting on tha shirt and #2.....What's up? when should Iexpect my mag every month?Beg,mid or end of each month?It's been a month and a half since vol#1....but I'll be patiently awaiting since the first was so good :biggrin:
> *


Just don't forget about my ass!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jul 1 2006, 05:12 PM~5700341
> *Just don't forget about my ass!!!
> *


lol


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jul 1 2006, 08:09 PM~5700335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came today.
> *




That ain't right !!! :biggrin: 


Still nut'n even after todays mail! and you know the Holidays gonna fuck up delivery service !!!


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jul 1 2006, 08:05 PM~5700678
> *That ain't right !!!  :biggrin:
> Still nut'n even after todays mail! and you know the Holidays gonna fuck up delivery service !!!
> *


ACTUALLY THERE IS SOME HOPE STILL FOR MONDAY, THEY(POST OFFICE) RUNS ON MONDAY


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 1 2006, 10:09 PM~5700695
> *ACTUALLY THERE IS SOME HOPE STILL FOR MONDAY, THEY(POST OFFICE) RUNS ON MONDAY
> *


So you still waiting too, I fell like me being out here on that east side that this shits only happening to me ... :biggrin: 

Oh that's right ... Thanks holmes! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jul 1 2006, 07:09 PM~5700335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came today.
> *


It says keeping it real but I dont see a pic of Mr.Sixone on his 6way.


----------



## Dylante63

mine came today....looks great, chris your trey looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

man im still waitin, but fuck me shit comes late anyway..


----------



## Mr Impala

we cant control the mail they r all sent out first class mail so if u didnt get it today id guess monday


----------



## sicksided

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 1 2006, 08:29 PM~5701062
> *we cant control the mail they r all sent out first class mail so if u didnt get it today id guess monday
> *


 cooool :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 1 2006, 08:18 PM~5701030
> *mine came today....looks great, chris your trey looks great :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Jeff

Got mine this afternoon.

Beautiful layouts.


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon

have the international ones been sent out (UK)?


----------



## 915imperials

I received mine yesterday


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Keeping tha finga's crossed for tomorrow! :scrutinize:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: can't wait for issue 2~


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 2 2006, 08:05 AM~5702748
> *:biggrin:  can't wait for issue 2~
> *


x2


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 10:57 AM~4901271
> *we have already shot many cars outside of california from the northwest to the east coast. As we grow we will cover ALOT more but you have to remember this is a group of LOWRIDERS that are building this magazine no corporations here just us lowriders and believe me we will give you guys what you want and in return all we ask is you buy the magazine thats pretty fair right  :biggrin:
> *


want to repasent luxurious car club.we are having a show august 5th 2006 in richmond indiana.its going to be off the chain. 


user posted image
LuxuriouS Car Club Indy Chapter Presents...........

1st Annual
MiDWeST MaDNeSS Car...Truck...Bike Show

August 5, 2006

Wayne County Fairgrounds
Richmond, IN 47374

- Hop Competition - Cash Payout
- Dance exhibition - Cash Payout
- Bikini Contest - Cash Payout
- Hip Hop Concert
- Hip Hop Battle
- Live DJ
- Food...Fun...Door Prizes...50/50.....and Much More.

Classes:

Lowrider - Street / Mild / Radical *Sponsor - Kustom Sensations
Street Machine (49-present)
Street Rod (48 - older)
Motorcycle
Import
Honda
Mini - Truck
Full Size Truck
SUV
DUBZ
Best Setup *Sponsor - RNL
Best Paint
Best Interior
Best Engine
$50.00 Best Show

Lowrider Bike: *Sponsor - Down Low Kustoms

16" 1st only
20" 1st 2nd 3rd (street,mild,semi,radical)
26" 1st 2nd
trike 1st 2nd 3rd
chopper 1st
$50.00 Best show

Hop and Dance payout will be Winner Takes all In Each Category. (We do have sponsors and there money will be split up for each class). The More hoppers and Dancers we get the better the payout wink.gif

Truck hop
Single pump
Double pump
Radical hop
Street truck dance
Street car dance
Radical dance
Air dance

Rollin' Low DVD's will be there to Film the Show and Hop!

Rollin' Low DVD and Truucha DVD will have boths at the show!

Entry Fees:

$20.00 - Cars and Trucks
$15.00 - Motorcycles
$10.00 - Bikes

Admission:

$5.00 - Adult
$3.00 - 12-18
Free - Under 12

Dash Plaques to the first 100 Entrys!

MiDWeST MaDNeSS Webpage -- Check it Out!

Still Sponsors Needed and Plenty of Vendor Space Available.


----------



## elhippie64

i had to pick one up from store this weekend cuz the mag hasnt got to my house.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Jul 3 2006, 09:04 AM~5707393
> *i had to pick one up from store this weekend cuz the mag hasnt got to my house.    :angry:    :angry:    :angry:
> *


What store did you find it carnal?


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 28 2006, 11:37 AM~5682407
> *No TLM in the mailbox... :dunno:
> *


Still no issue 2... what's up?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

SORRY TO ASK, WAS THERE ANYTHING ON THE T-SHIRTS, AND I AM STILL TRYING TO GET HE 2 OF 2 FROM VOLUME ONE. I WILL BUY IT, JUST HOOK ME UP WITH HOW I CAN GET IT, THE MAGAZINE IS NOT IN FLORIDA NOW.


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 3 2006, 11:26 AM~5708147
> *Still no issue 2... what's up?
> *


nm :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 3 2006, 11:44 AM~5708847
> *nm  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol blame the post office


----------



## Dolle

got mine today still lovin the new mag. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: when's the t-shirts coming out?


----------



## Mr Impala

what shirts :biggrin: soon soon soon blame all the people that didnt respond to their emails and letters we wanted to make sure everyone got the right sizes and some people didnt get back but they r being made soon :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 3 2006, 02:11 PM~5709025
> *what shirts  :biggrin:  soon soon soon blame all the people that didnt respond to their emails and letters we wanted to make sure everyone got the right sizes and some people didnt get back but they r being made soon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elhippie64

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jul 3 2006, 06:16 AM~5707420
> *What store did you find it carnal?
> *


OUT HERE IT WAS AT HASTINGS MUSIC AND BOOKS ON THE WEST SIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon

> _Originally posted by wanna_be_hoppin_jon_@Jul 2 2006, 02:54 PM~5702565
> *have the international ones been sent out (UK)?
> *


:uh: hello


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by wanna_be_hoppin_jon_@Jul 3 2006, 02:03 PM~5709454
> *:uh: hello
> *


77 POST AND FROM THE UK, DAMN HOMIE UR QUITE DEMANDING! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63

I got mine today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChepsTCP

anybody know a spot in Diego where I can find it?? Tried Tower and nada.

let me know...thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Got mine today :biggrin: now where's my damn shirt :angry: 

















I'll be patiently waiting


----------



## 925eastbayrider

got # 2 i was hella pumped to see that shit on my dresser in my room
looking tight


----------



## hotstuff5964

i just got mine in the mail today

you guys are doing a tremendous job with the magazine, the first issue surpassed my expectations, and this one topped it ten-fold!!!!

you have a life subscriber in me

now off to the shitter!!!!


----------



## tryin2getlow

issue #2 :ugh: i cant find #1 pa sucks


----------



## tryin2getlow

screw it look at my post above this one thats how long it took me to subscribe


----------



## Dino

got mine today. great fuckin' mag! you guys are doing a great job!!
great pics and articles. i gotta get a 59.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I think the magazine is off to a great start, but many of the text articals are hard to read because of their clarity and color/background.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 3 2006, 07:58 PM~5711497
> *got mine today. great fuckin' mag! you guys are doing a great job!!
> great pics and articles. i gotta get a 59.
> *


i got one for sale :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 3 2006, 10:02 PM~5711519
> *I think the magazine is off to a great start, but many of the text articals are hard to read because of their clarity and color/background.
> *



yup, especially the one for the odessa show


----------



## Mr Impala

we gonna keep that in mind good looking out


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

RECIEVED MY COPY TODAY.  Jarett's 59 looks bad ass fuck!


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2006, 05:57 PM~5710977
> *i just got mine in the mail today
> 
> you guys are doing a tremendous job with the magazine, the first issue surpassed my expectations, and this one topped it ten-fold!!!!
> 
> you have a life subscriber in me
> 
> now off to the shitter!!!!
> *


Yeah what he said. loving issue 2.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Seems like today was tha day !!! Got mine as well :thumbsup: 

Same reaction as when I got the first issue after signing up for life ....




*Good Job fella's !*


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 4 2006, 05:01 PM~5711927
> *we gonna keep that in mind good looking out
> *


hey is brandon on the road?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

SHIT GOT MINE TODAY, AND THEN HAD TO PASS IT ALONG TO MY HOMIE LOUIE FROM MAJESTICS WHO MADE THE MAGAZINE, AND THERE ARE NO PLACES IN FLORIDA. GREAT JOB YOU GUYS FOR SURE. AS LONG AS YALL AROUND, DIRTY IS GONNA BE A SUBSCRIBER


----------



## Mr Impala

up early huh :biggrin: hows it going up in nor cal mr alfonso?


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: El Alfonso


----------



## Volv_lo

I hope I get mine today...


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 4 2006, 06:59 AM~5713096
> *up early huh  :biggrin: hows it going up in nor cal mr alfonso?
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: El Alfonso
> *



Im coo, No. Cal is fine just working on my site (Here comes the cheap plug) Barriogirls.Com Coming soon!!!


----------



## smiley_62

got my copy yesterday... great job :0


----------



## JasonJ

#2 is nice.... so how long until #3? lol


----------



## texasgold

came back from out of town and found my copy in the mailbox folded up, fucking mailman folded it up and stuffed it in the mailbox :angry: 


is there a way that yall at TLM could stamp the outside of the package with "Do Not Fold"  ...just a suggestion


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 4 2006, 05:21 PM~5715196
> *#2 is nice.... so how long until #3? lol
> *


*Yeah were waiting .... :roflmao:*


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 4 2006, 04:22 PM~5715197
> *came back from out of town and found my copy in the mailbox folded up, fucking mailman folded it up and stuffed it in the mailbox :angry:
> is there a way that yall at TLM could stamp the outside of the package with "Do Not Fold"  ...just a suggestion
> *


Its a losing battle homie, just get a bigger mailbox.


----------



## hoppinlincoln

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 4 2006, 02:22 PM~5715197
> *came back from out of town and found my copy in the mailbox folded up, fucking mailman folded it up and stuffed it in the mailbox :angry:
> is there a way that yall at TLM could stamp the outside of the package with "Do Not Fold"  ...just a suggestion
> *


Same thing happened to me. Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jul 4 2006, 06:40 PM~5715579
> *Same thing happened to me. Glad to see I'm not the only one.
> *



Yeah and thats another reason why I'm greatful they put it in an envelope because my post office fucks 'em up .... Every little bit and thing help! Thats why I honestly would rather pay a little more and have them protected.

*Good Look'n Traditional Magazine :thumbsup: *


----------



## Guest

airbags are not traditional :thumbsdown:


----------



## Knightstalker

Got my issue in on monday... needless to say it was worth the wait... i feel kinda sorry for stalking the mailman for about a week tho... :roflmao: :biggrin:

Keep em coming guys... much props...


----------



## oldskool 67

Brent, you guys did it again. Issue #2 looks great. I want to thank you and the crew from TLM for coming down to shoot the Bajito y Suavecito exhibit at the San Diego Automotive Museum. My goal for the exihibit was to focus on the history of Lowriding by featuring some legendary cars, old plaques, club jackets, mags, posters, and photos, along with the art work of many Chicano artists. The exhibit, which lasted for 2 months, had one of the largest attendence records in the history of the museum. The museum management couldn't believe how strong the Lowrider Movement is. Thanks again for bringing the exhibit to the readers of TLM.

Cruising Low and Slow, forever!
David C.de Baca


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: glad you liked it David


----------



## Guest

:thumbsdown: the orange lincoln with BAGS


----------



## OURLIFE

got my copy the other day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: glad to open up a mag and not see a bunch of wheel ads.......... good job guys


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 5 2006, 08:01 PM~5721365
> *airbags are not traditional :thumbsdown:
> *


Hmmmmm...interesting...Then Sandbags must be then. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 6 2006, 04:52 AM~5723576
> *:thumbsdown: the orange lincoln with BAGS
> *


You build something cleaner than that SJ lincoln and then talk some shit.


----------



## streetrider

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: Hola amigos....any of you homies in Atlanta that still don't have Traditional Lowriding on your nitestand,workbench,or dining table, i have a limited number of issue #1 (two covers) and issue #2,wit the black Impala hardtop.....hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2006, 05:42 AM~5723752
> *You build something cleaner than that SJ lincoln and then talk some shit.
> *


dont get all butt hurt. its a clean car............. but i will say it again there is nothing traditional about air bags, thats a minitruck thing


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 6 2006, 06:30 AM~5723842
> *dont get all butt hurt. its a clean car............. but i will say it again there is nothing traditional about air bags,  thats a minitruck thing
> *



your right air bags are not traditional in a sense but being lowered on 13's and 14's is, im not a big fan of bags on lowriders but hey as long as its on 13's or 14's and lays id rather see that then a lifted donk on 26's


----------



## tijuanasean

Anyone know where I can find an issue in the San Diego Area - Chula Vista/San Ysidro???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 6 2006, 08:30 AM~5723842
> *dont get all butt hurt. its a clean car............. but i will say it again there is nothing traditional about air bags,  thats a minitruck thing
> *


I dont take any offense to it. Your comment, it's a mini truck thing is B.S. That's the most *ignorant* shit Ive ever heard. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 6 2006, 09:03 AM~5723933
> *your right air bags are not traditional in a sense but being lowered on 13's and 14's is, im not a big fan of bags on lowriders but hey as long as its on 13's or 14's and lays id rather see that then a lifted donk on 26's
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 6 2006, 03:52 AM~5723576
> *:thumbsdown: the orange lincoln with BAGS
> *


THATS FINE...GOOD OR BAD IM GETTING TALKED ABOUT.TO BE HONEST I DONT LIKE BAGS TOO.I PUT BAGS ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO ....WHEN IT STARTED TO BE A BIG THING.PEOPLE CLOWN CAUSE ITS NOT LIFTED. IT DOESNT MATTER TO ME.CAUSE MOST OF THERE CARS ARE SHIT.IF I DONT SELL IT BY THIS YEAR IM GOING JUICE IT .NOT FOR YOU CLASSIC KUSTOMS FOR ME.NOW LETS SEE YOUR RIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 6 2006, 08:25 AM~5724293
> *THATS FINE...GOOD OR BAD IM GETTING TALKED ABOUT.TO BE HONEST I DONT LIKE BAGS TOO.I PUT BAGS ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO ....WHEN IT STARTED TO BE A BIG THING.PEOPLE CLOWN CAUSE ITS NOT LIFTED. IT DOESNT MATTER TO ME.CAUSE MOST OF THERE CARS ARE SHIT.IF I DONT SELL IT BY THIS YEAR IM GOING JUICE IT .NOT FOR YOU CLASSIC KUSTOMS FOR ME.NOW LETS SEE YOUR RIDE. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2006, 07:49 AM~5724099
> *I dont take any offense to it. Your comment, it's a mini truck thing is B.S. That's the most ignorant shit Ive ever heard.  :uh:
> *


the minitruckers are the guys who "main streamed" air bags, funny you get all tore up over one mans opinion, lol , i still think its a nice car other than the choice to bag it. brent has a point at least it "looks" traditional


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon

still waiting for mine? (UK)

paid extra for no snail mail delivery aswell


----------



## knockin87

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 6 2006, 09:19 AM~5724630
> *
> *


no pics of your ride?


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 6 2006, 10:27 AM~5724663
> *no pics of your ride?
> *



pics please


----------



## Rollinaround

even if Carlos wasnt my homie.....I would have to say he has one of the cleanest Towncars around......This whole damn state.

Bags or Juice....


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2006, 06:39 AM~5723744
> *Hmmmmm...interesting...Then Sandbags must be then. :uh:
> *




hahahahaha

real spit! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 6 2006, 09:35 AM~5724715
> *hahahahaha
> 
> real spit! :biggrin:
> *


do you know me ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 6 2006, 09:27 AM~5724663
> *no pics of your ride?
> *


i have posted pictures of all my rides just do a search. well i dont think i have posted pictures of my drop 64 yet but i will later when i get home............................................... but what the hell has that got to do with anything? i never claimed to have built a nicer, cleaner car than anyone. my 62 was the only "show" car i have ever had ( not magazine worthy) i have never and will not ever come on here and front about anything, i was just stating my opinion, i dint think bags fall in the "traditional" mold. i subscribed to TLM, i support TLM i was just giving my opinion. i thought this topic was to talk about and give feed back to the magazine, and thats what i did was give feedback, hell even the owner of the car wish he had juice.. READ HIS RESPONSE


----------



## Guest

just an old beater i have in the basement


----------



## Guest

the vert i hope to some day finish up


----------



## Guest

a couple around the side of the house waiting


----------



## Guest

or were you wanting to see the 64 i just sold


----------



## Guest

how about a sneak peak of my







new hopper


----------



## Guest

and yes, i still have the 60 biscayne, i will try and find some pictures of it ( you can search). the haters just love the biscaynes.


----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## Mr Impala

wanna sell the rag?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 6 2006, 12:14 PM~5725705
> *wanna sell the rag?
> *


 :biggrin: not yet, the top has been alot of trouble, that picture is old the top is now covered.


----------



## lacman

anybody know where to find this mag in Vegas? I haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

distribution is growing, should be in every 7-11 within the next couple issues. People have been ordering it through Tower Records as well.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 6 2006, 03:52 PM~5726270
> *distribution is growing, should be in every 7-11 within the next couple issues. People have been ordering it through Tower Records as well.
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 6 2006, 01:31 PM~5725424
> *i have posted pictures of all my rides just do a search.   well i dont think i have posted pictures of my drop 64 yet but i will later when i get home............................................... but what the hell has that got to do with anything? i never claimed to have built a nicer, cleaner car than anyone.   my 62 was the only "show" car i have ever had ( not magazine worthy) i have never and will not ever come on here and front about anything,  i was just stating my opinion,     i dint think bags fall in the "traditional" mold.   i subscribed to TLM, i support TLM i was just giving my opinion.    i thought this topic was to talk about and give feed back to the magazine,  and thats what i did was give feedback, hell even the owner of the car wish he had juice.. READ HIS RESPONSE
> *


don't post stupid shit on there topic then. you accomplished what you where wanting to do..you posted pictures of your rides so we can all see...want a cookie you got the spot light now give it back to the topic...



the new issue is nice...carlos you spread came out good....the whole magazine looks good..so do the models :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 6 2006, 03:52 PM~5726270
> *distribution is growing, should be in every 7-11 within the next couple issues. People have been ordering it through Tower Records as well.
> *



doing big thangs


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 6 2006, 12:23 PM~5725381
> *do you know me ?
> *


naw.........why?


----------



## Rollinaround

pm me......no more bullshitting on TLMs page!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 6 2006, 02:55 PM~5726647
> *pm me......no more bullshitting on TLMs page!!!!
> *


i agree 100%


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE OF THESE IN TX???????????????


----------



## cosmo kramer

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Jul 7 2006, 12:18 AM~5729931
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE OF THESE IN TX???????????????
> *



i havent seen it in texas at all. not at HEB, wal mart, or any gas station  

luckily i subscribed, i guess you already know but, your car came out, looking good as usual


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Just Got issue 2! Keep up the great work! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 6 2006, 03:52 PM~5726270
> *distribution is growing, should be in every 7-11 within the next couple issues. People have been ordering it through Tower Records as well.
> *



DISTRIBUTION, LIKE RICK ROSS :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Jul 6 2006, 07:13 AM~5723967
> *Anyone know where I can find an issue in the San Diego Area - Chula Vista/San Ysidro???
> *


Franks Liquor @ 16th & Palm in I.B.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by cosmo kramer_@Jul 7 2006, 08:35 AM~5731008
> *i havent seen it in texas at all. not at HEB, wal mart, or any gas station
> 
> luckily i subscribed, i guess you already know but, your car came out, looking good as usual
> *


san antonio, dallas and ft worth. Houston is coming. takes time, like i mentioned, 7-11 will have it for sure. the magazine should be at the front with the cashier in the next coming months. if it is not, let us know.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 7 2006, 11:33 AM~5731970
> *DISTRIBUTION, LIKE RICK ROSS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

just to let you guys know, i havent seen a 7-11 in san antonio in over 10 years

down here the biggest gas stations are valero and shell, but only valero sells magazines, and only some of them at that


----------



## OrangeCounty58

when i said san anton, dallas and ft worth, i meant we do have distribution there. hard to find out where, but we are working on it.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

whats goin on with the shirts? still not sent out or mine get lost in the mail?


----------



## FernandoDeanda

HE FOUND IT!! :biggrin: Mando, I know you bought up the whole newstand



> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Jul 7 2006, 01:18 AM~5729931
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE OF THESE IN TX???????????????
> *


----------



## tijuanasean

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 7 2006, 01:25 PM~5732308
> *Franks Liquor @ 16th & Palm in I.B.
> *


Thanks!


----------



## bigjune62

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Jul 6 2006, 06:13 AM~5723967
> *Anyone know where I can find an issue in the San Diego Area - Chula Vista/San Ysidro???
> *


 i got issue 2 at the liqour store across th e strret from montgomery high school by the sav ons.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jul 7 2006, 07:19 PM~5733700
> *whats goin on with the shirts? still not sent out or mine get lost in the mail?
> *


x2


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop




----------



## DuezPaid

I like the black :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn the shirts are HOT


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 8 2006, 01:54 PM~5737423
> *damn the shirts are HOT
> *



those are the shirts we sell, the special limited edition ones for subscribers will be different. its taken a little longer but we are working on the subscribers shirts


----------



## MISTER ED

CANT WAIT TIL GET MINE TO BE WEARING IT IN MIAMI


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Jul 7 2006, 08:44 PM~5734297
> *HE FOUND IT!!  :biggrin:  Mando, I know you bought up the whole newstand
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OF COURSE, IF I GOTTA DRIVE THREE HOURS TO BUY A DAMN MAGAZINE WITH A PIC OF MY RIDE IN IT OF COURSE IM GONNA BUY THEM ALL OUT :biggrin: BY THE WAY IT IS A GREAT QUALITY MAGAZINE I WILL BE SUBSCRIBING TO IT ASAP!!(AND NOT JUST CAUSE MY CAR CAME OUT IN IT) I WAS IMPRESSED  *HASTINGS IN SAN ANGELO TX *MIGHT HAVE SOME IF THEY HAD ANY IN THE BACK, IF NOT SORRY GUYS I BOUGHT THEM OUT :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

> _Originally posted by cosmo kramer_@Jul 7 2006, 09:35 AM~5731008
> *i havent seen it in texas at all. not at HEB, wal mart, or any gas station
> 
> luckily i subscribed, i guess you already know but, your car came out, looking good as usual
> *


I FOUND IT....THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE


----------



## Sunny D-lite

so whre can i find the mag.. and how much for a subscription and how many mags will i get?


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2006, 02:55 PM~5737431
> *those are the shirts we sell, the special limited edition ones for subscribers will be different. its taken a little longer but we are working on the subscribers shirts
> *


are you guys going to be selling these at the majestics picnic next week in chicago


----------



## Laid Magazine

We'll have a few shirts for sale at the picnic.


----------



## chulow95

not if it's been asked and i just overlooked it,but,do you know of any places in utah that carry your mag? :dunno:


----------



## lasportsarena

Has anyone found TLM in Phoenix yet?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 8 2006, 01:30 PM~5737338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TXRYDER

ATTENTION THOSE IN DFW AREA: Found!!!! in Dallas Fort Worth area at Books-a-Million bookstore in Grapevine Mills Mall. Bought my first issue and it looks great. My car has been in two other major magazines, but this layout is by far the best in my opinion. Keep it traditional!!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 8 2006, 03:30 PM~5737338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



doing big thangs!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Hastings book stores have them in Arizona.


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 8 2006, 04:30 PM~5737338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## menace59

Can I get a shirt!!!! Wait, I already got one at the photo shoot :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon

Got mine (UK) yesterday

congrats on another top issue, 

now whens the next one out? lol cant wait


----------



## Marxx

Anyone know of any stores in Modesto that is selling them?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Jul 9 2006, 09:03 AM~5740852
> *Anyone know of any stores in Modesto that is selling them?
> *



if you find it post where you got it :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Anyone know where I can get the second issue in the Phoenix metro. area? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 11 2006, 02:07 PM~5754323
> *Anyone know where I can get the second issue in the Phoenix metro. area?  :dunno:
> *



Only place I know that has them is Street Life in phoenix


----------



## Laid Magazine

People are getting them at Hastings Book stores in Arizona but not sure if there are Hastings in Phoenix.


----------



## elJefe'67

where they at in the dallas area???? :dunno:


----------



## esco64

when is issue #3 coming out
i need my fix !!!!!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58

Have issue 3 sitting in front of me


----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin: yeah! so do i :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 13 2006, 01:48 PM~5767377
> *Have issue 3 sitting in front of me
> *


sneek peek??? :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

dont have my camera, this scanner next to me is pain in the ass to use


----------



## MR.IMP

> *dont have my camera, this scanner next to me is pain in the ass to use *



-------------------------Can you tell us what's on the cover???------------------------------


----------



## OrangeCounty58

Good looking girl with a convertible


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 13 2006, 01:53 PM~5767799
> *Good looking girl with a convertible
> *



Is the "good looking girl" in a blue bikini?

:0


----------



## MR.IMP

> *Good looking girl with a convertible*



------------------------------------Nice-----------------------------------


----------



## mxcn_roc

FYI, the 2nd. issue looks sharpe. I picked up a couple yesterday at Streetlife here in Phoenix.

It just keeps getting better with each new issue.


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 13 2006, 12:48 PM~5767377
> *Have issue 3 sitting in front of me
> *



i hear theres a 63 in that issue also :biggrin: heres a shitty camera phone pic dont wanna give too much info away yet :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

Something in there involving


----------



## lowriderboy

Where can I get this magazine in Miami?? Any way of getting back issues or something cuz I am missing out on the action.


----------



## lasportsarena

Where in Phoenix is StreetLife located ? Thanks .


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by lasportsarena_@Jul 13 2006, 04:51 PM~5768883
> *Where in Phoenix is StreetLife located ?  Thanks .
> *



*STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS 
4020 NW GRAND AVE #19
PHOENIX, AZ. 85019
602-242-3811
*


----------



## lasportsarena

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 13 2006, 07:38 PM~5769346
> *STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS
> 4020 NW GRAND AVE #19
> PHOENIX, AZ. 85019
> 602-242-3811
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lasportsarena

thanks knightstalker .


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by lasportsarena_@Jul 13 2006, 06:53 PM~5769438
> *thanks knightstalker .
> *



No problem homie...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 13 2006, 02:53 PM~5767799
> *Good looking girl with a convertible
> *


and there's a nice gold 64 drop from Sacramento....


----------



## OrangeCounty58

for those in chi town
http://www.citynewsstand.com/newtitles.htm


someone in NZ likes us :biggrin: should put him on payroll
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Books/Magazines/O...on-61656807.htm


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 8 2006, 01:30 PM~5737338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tight i want a red shirt ... 3 x.


----------



## 214-CADDY

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Jul 11 2006, 05:18 PM~5755094
> *where they at in the dallas area???? :dunno:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## streetrider

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: DAAAAAM! Where you vatos getting the shirts from? Do you have to have a subscription


----------



## OrangeCounty58

we make shirts too, not just magazines


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 15 2006, 05:43 PM~5779428
> *we make shirts too, not just magazines
> *



what about stickers ...


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 15 2006, 05:59 PM~5776060
> *someone in NZ likes us  :biggrin: should put him on payroll
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Books/Magazines/O...on-61656807.htm
> *


thats me :biggrin: :biggrin: issue 2 and 3 on their way now...


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 15 2006, 07:43 PM~5779428
> *we make shirts too, not just magazines
> *


I want a BLUE one


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i got my sub in the mail today and im totally impressed! really nice work. if you dudes ever wanna do a piece on military lowriders holler at me...

tony t
U.S.M.C


----------



## Dino

i had my friend from work buy his kid a subscription..


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 15 2006, 07:13 PM~5779842
> *what about stickers ...
> 
> 
> *


trading cards and posters :biggrin: 

stickers, maybe later :biggrin:


----------



## tryin2getlow

how long did it take to get your first issue when u subcribed i suscribed a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Hey for the Florida riders, found TLM at the Books a million in Jacksonville


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2006, 12:55 PM~5737431
> *those are the shirts we sell, the special limited edition ones for subscribers will be different. its taken a little longer but we are working on the subscribers shirts
> *


yeah.. brent im still w8ing for my shirt!! XXXL please.  :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274074


----------



## individualsbox

NEEDA STOP MAKING SHIRTS AND PRINT ISSUE 3... START A MONTHLY THING GUYS


----------



## Laid Magazine

Ummm......It is monthly.


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 16 2006, 08:16 PM~5784814
> *NEEDA STOP MAKING SHIRTS AND PRINT ISSUE 3... START A MONTHLY THING GUYS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Low_Ryde

got issue 2 in the mail today... really nice mag!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HONESTLY LOVE THE DIRECTION THAT TLM IS GOING WITH THERE MAGAZINE. THEY POSTED A PICTURE OF MY HOMIE LOUIE FROM MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLORIDA WITH HIS SON. I CAN TELL YOU FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE, HIS SON HAS BEEN THERE THE WHOLE WAY, CLEANING THE CAR, WORKING ON THE CAR, AND YOU SHOULDA SEEN HIS FACE WHEN LOUIE SHOWED HIM THE MAGAZINE, LIKE CHRISTMAS TIME. THAT IS BIG SHIT FOR YOUR ASS


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 18 2006, 06:00 PM~5794152
> *HONESTLY LOVE THE DIRECTION THAT TLM IS GOING WITH THERE MAGAZINE. THEY POSTED A PICTURE OF MY HOMIE LOUIE FROM MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLORIDA WITH HIS SON.  I CAN TELL YOU FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE, HIS SON HAS BEEN THERE THE WHOLE WAY, CLEANING THE CAR, WORKING ON THE CAR, AND YOU SHOULDA SEEN HIS FACE WHEN LOUIE SHOWED HIM THE MAGAZINE, LIKE CHRISTMAS TIME.  THAT IS BIG SHIT FOR YOUR ASS
> *


That's what it's about :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider

:0 Well Que onda homie......pm me the info...i need some new shirts.......


> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 15 2006, 05:43 PM~5779428
> *we make shirts too, not just magazines
> *


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 16 2006, 11:04 PM~5786130
> *Ummm......It is monthly.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

just want to say whats up to brandon and john. it was good putting the faces with the names. it was good to meet you guys and i would like to say that i really liked the 2 newest issues, see you in august


----------



## Laid Magazine

Jimmy & Tommy,

It was good meeting you as well. I don't know how you guys deal with that fuckin' heat but the picnic was off the hook. I hope to make it in August but if we don't I know Howard will have our back!

Got some good pics of you guys gas-hopping :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

brandon and john it was good meeting you guys at the picnic... glad you had a safe return home.......... keep up the good work

fred


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 18 2006, 09:50 PM~5799115
> *Jimmy & Tommy,
> 
> It was good meeting you as well. I don't know how you guys deal with that fuckin' heat but the picnic was off the hook. I hope to make it in August but if we don't I know Howard will have our back!
> 
> Got some good pics of you guys gas-hopping :biggrin:
> *


Nice to meet you homie!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 18 2006, 09:00 AM~5794152
> *HONESTLY LOVE THE DIRECTION THAT TLM IS GOING WITH THERE MAGAZINE. THEY POSTED A PICTURE OF MY HOMIE LOUIE FROM MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLORIDA WITH HIS SON.  I CAN TELL YOU FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE, HIS SON HAS BEEN THERE THE WHOLE WAY, CLEANING THE CAR, WORKING ON THE CAR, AND YOU SHOULDA SEEN HIS FACE WHEN LOUIE SHOWED HIM THE MAGAZINE, LIKE CHRISTMAS TIME.  THAT IS BIG SHIT FOR YOUR ASS
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1

hey mr impala can you put up the pic of issue 3 or 4? which ever ones in your avatar please?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 18 2006, 11:32 PM~5800316
> *hey mr impala can you put up the pic of issue 3 or 4? which ever ones in your avatar please?
> *



issue 3 just came in


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 19 2006, 07:37 PM~5800340
> *issue 3 just came in
> *


should be on its way to me! :0 

can you post the cover though?


----------



## Mr Impala

its in my avatar


----------



## 85eurolac

Got issue #2 two weeks ago, but I still never got issue #1 or my T-shirt...


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 16 2006, 09:16 PM~5784814
> *NEEDA STOP MAKING SHIRTS AND PRINT ISSUE 3... START A MONTHLY THING GUYS
> *


You obviously only read the last page in the thread...


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2006, 11:45 PM~5800375
> *its in my avatar
> *


and its bad ass. brandon shit its not normally that hot and humid but the last week or so has sucked. detroit is a little different then chicago but close. i know about the august thing but we will see


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 19 2006, 06:18 AM~5801007
> *and its bad ass. brandon shit its not normally that hot and humid but the last week or so has sucked. detroit is a little different then chicago but close. i know about the august thing but we will see
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRANDON AND JOHN IN CHI IT WAS GOOD TO MEET BOTH OF U. THE MAG IS GREAT CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks for the love out there. Everyone was cool as hell, we had a great time, wish we could have stayed longer. We'll be back in Chicago for a few shoots in September.

We gotta take Nim back to Hooters, anyone else wanna roll.....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 19 2006, 10:04 AM~5801575
> *Thanks for the love out there. Everyone was cool as hell, we had a great time, wish we could have stayed longer. We'll be back in Chicago for a few shoots in September.
> 
> We gotta take Nim back to Hooters, anyone else wanna roll.....
> *


I am glad to hear you had a good time out here when ever your in town hit me up homie it was a pleasure meeting you as well as John.see you soon


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks Nim, I'll give you a call in a couple of weeks to let you know when we'll be out that way.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Jul 19 2006, 10:09 AM~5801611
> *Thanks Nim, I'll give you a call in a couple of weeks to let you know when we'll be out that way.
> *


----------



## juiced 64

I JUST FOUND TLM AT BOOKS-A-MILLION IN LEXINGTON S.C. JUST TO LET THE S.C. GUYS KNOW, I'VE BEEN LOOKING EVERYWHERE.


----------



## juiced 64

BY THE WAY GREAT MAGAZINE GUYS


----------



## 2six3's

Maybe i'm a little late but i never got emailed for a size for subcriber shirts :dunno: was to busy to play on LIL but i'm back :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 19 2006, 12:37 AM~5800340
> *issue 3 just came in
> *


That car looks familiar :biggrin: .. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 20 2006, 12:13 PM~5810139
> *That car looks familiar  :biggrin:  ..  :biggrin:
> *


  I met up with Eric last night to give him a few copies I think he was very happy and really impressed he really enjoyed the article on it as well. :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:   Okay--homie tell me if you guys had some pics on file from a few years back,because on page 40 0f the NEW issue September '06,that is Gangsta from the Majestics-- Compton in that picture wit a rag '63 called "Hawaiian Punch"!!!!!.......is homie freed up or is this an old pic? THe pic is in the section with Socios Car Club Sacramento Car Show.......    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

just someone that looks like him i would assume that was from a show in northern cali


----------



## streetrider

:0 Dam homie...i thought my folks were out and lowriding again....that has GOTTA be his twin brother or somethin....Gangsta always had a certain style and there would be NO mistaking him for someone else..........


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 20 2006, 03:16 PM~5811531
> *just someone that looks like him i would assume that was from a show in northern cali
> *


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 20 2006, 03:16 PM~5811531
> *just someone that looks like him i would assume that was from a show in northern cali
> *



hey whats sup with shirts :angry:


----------



## Knightstalker

:0 Damn issue #3 already? :0


:biggrin: Can't wait...


----------



## granpa

good to meet you guys in chicago, down to earth people with a bad ass magazine. keep up the good work guys and i would like to thank you guys for coming out to the midwest and showing some love. uffin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 20 2006, 01:22 PM~5810209
> *  I met up with Eric last night to give him a few copies I think he was very happy and really impressed he really enjoyed the article on it as well.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 20 2006, 04:19 PM~5811558
> *hey whats sup with shirts  :angry:
> *


yeah! what he said! :angry:


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: Yeah homie...i get all the magz before they come on the stores....i work in distribution....TLM got some nice ass camera work.....


> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 05:09 PM~5812296
> *:0 Damn issue #3 already? :0
> :biggrin: Can't wait...
> *


----------



## TwOtYme

Wass up with the t-shirts ????Iam tryin to wear mine in Portland! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 20 2006, 12:22 PM~5810209
> *  I met up with Eric last night to give him a few copies I think he was very happy and really impressed he really enjoyed the article on it as well.  :biggrin:
> *


is that 64 on the cover a rag top


----------



## OrangeCounty58

yes


----------



## nor cal rider

W'sup TL your magazine is off the hook lots of props to your staff.Its been a long that ive seen a real LOWRIDER magazine .I got the first 2 issues there off the hook nice photos straight LOWRIDERS noother bullshit cars.Once again TL much props.All im waiting for is for you guys(TL) to start having Car Show.


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 21 2006, 10:17 AM~5816307
> *Wass up with the t-shirts ????Iam tryin to wear mine in Portland! :biggrin:
> *


that will go over good..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

When is the next issue available? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

issue 3 was sent out to subscribers last week so be checking your mail boxes in the next couple days


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 18 2006, 10:37 PM~5800340
> *issue 3 just came in
> *


nevermind  Waitin to see this one


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 24 2006, 10:10 AM~5832090
> *nevermind   Waitin to see this one
> *


u should be has a couple nice 64 rags in there :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2006, 10:09 AM~5832081
> *issue 3 was sent out to subscribers last week so be checking your mail boxes in the next couple days
> *


:0 really!! :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2006, 09:12 AM~5832104
> *u should be has a couple nice 64 rags in there  :biggrin:
> *


BRO!!! I CAN'T WAIT NO MORE :biggrin: How can I order a box? Should I get with Toro?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 24 2006, 12:09 PM~5832081
> *issue 3 was sent out to subscribers last week so be checking your mail boxes in the next couple days
> *



i got mine todizzle :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WE HAVE A '64 RAG FOR YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUNNYD

thanks guys :thumbsup: issue 3 just came in today


----------



## lasportsarena

Just got issue 3 in the mail today. Best magazine out there !


----------



## texasgold

just got issue 3......................magazine had me drooling


----------



## timdog57

Magazine is great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 20 2006, 04:12 PM~5811501
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:     Okay--homie tell me if you guys had some pics on file from a few years back,because on page 40 0f the NEW issue September '06,that is Gangsta from the Majestics-- Compton in that picture wit a rag '63 called "Hawaiian Punch"!!!!!.......is homie freed up or is this an old pic? THe pic is in the section with Socios Car Club Sacramento Car Show.......       :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you must be talking about Harold and he does have a twin brother....Hawaiian Punch has been around but just recently re did it and I think the Socios show was his 3rd or 4rth show.....HP is from Low Conspiracy up here in Northern Cali.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 24 2006, 02:37 AM~5830733
> *that will go over good..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I just might have to wear mine then...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 24 2006, 12:44 PM~5832478
> *BRO!!! I CAN'T WAIT NO MORE  :biggrin: How can I order a box?  Should I get with Toro?
> *


I'll let you know as soon as I get em Nono....I'm waiting on a couple boxes....


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 20 2006, 05:09 PM~5812296
> *:0 Damn issue #3 already? :0
> :biggrin: Can't wait...
> *



Damn.... not much of a wait this time :biggrin: It was worth it tho... real nice issue... keep em coming guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2006, 06:18 PM~5834729
> *I just might have to wear mine then...
> *


i just might have to post up a copy or two of TLM the first issue of course turned to just the right pages....hehehe, in my displsay.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... bet ii i did that i would get no love from the judges.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Hey "Bent" :biggrin: ... your tre looks really nice in #3.... i really like the "interview" format on the feature, thats something different, i like it alot.... the story gets told by the owner.

And the Mike Lopez article.... :worship: :worship: Shit, even the Rhyders Street Wear ad featuring Big Kita and the Adex ad featuring Ted Wells were visualy stimulating.

Great work guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

the mag was pretty good... another good issue :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

jusr got mine today, haven't had time to read it just quickly thumbed thru it when my son brought it to me... its getting better and better with every issue.. damn i was going to say that tre sure had alot of pages and now i know why....hehehehe....

whats up with page 41 or is it just my issue, looks like a printin fuck up on the drop tre, has a few streaks in it, but its all good.... every issue off the presses ca't be perfect all the time have to expect a few mistakes from time to time....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Got mine today too. Man this is a great magazine. I looked at it for 5 minutes before i came on the computer to find the first 2 issues.  Keep up the good work TLM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

TLM on the fast track to being the #1 Automotive magazine!!!!


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for september issue


----------



## exotic rider

SAC-TOWN IN THE HOUSE!!!! ISSUE#3


:biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0
THAT WAS A GOOD DAY IN THE HOOD.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2006, 05:19 PM~5834735
> *I'll let you know as soon as I get em Nono....I'm waiting on a couple boxes....
> *


Right on Jess get a hold of me as soon as u get em. I been hunting for it up here and talkin to Tower Records and Books. They said they supposed to have it but dont have it yet. There checkin on it.


----------



## Rollinaround

Issue 3 was great!!!! got it today in the mail.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Thanks to TLM for all the luv in the mag :worship: :worship: . .. Brent saved Miss Sexia for himself :roflmao: :rofl: .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2006, 07:19 PM~5834735
> *I'll let you know as soon as I get em Nono....I'm waiting on a couple boxes....
> *


i wished u would of hade them on sunday  nice meeting u. u a cool ass dude. hope to see u around. your bro make it out of town alright. a few more mins and he would of been out lol.


----------



## low1

in issue 2 whos the person interviewed in 'keeping it traditional'??


----------



## Jeff

Issue #3 was great people, keep it up!

Brent, your '63 was off the chain. The studio shots were sweet.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 26 2006, 12:54 AM~5844043
> *in issue 2 whos the person interviewed in 'keeping it traditional'??
> *



We didn't do a K.I.T. for the 2nd issue


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 26 2006, 12:54 AM~5844043
> *in issue 2 whos the person interviewed in 'keeping it traditional'??
> *


ISSUE #2 didn't have anyone, was a shop article


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 09:50 AM~5845629
> *We didn't do a K.I.T. for the 2nd issue
> *


oops.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 25 2006, 09:56 PM~5843057
> *Thanks to TLM for all the luv in the mag :worship:  :worship:  . .. Brent saved Miss Sexia for himself :roflmao:  :rofl: .. :thumbsup:
> *



x2 lol

i just the mag yesterday ..fukn nice ...

brents car was fukn nice and so was the homie erics 64 ..nice interview with mike... badass issue..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

3rd issue gets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im really impressed with the bike feature. Thanks for coming out to our show. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

GOT MY ISSUE TODAY AND IT IS GREAT CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT ONE :thumbsup: NICE TO SEE TEMPTATIONS GET SOME LUV RONNIE AND THE FELLA'S ARE SOME COOL GUYS


----------



## low1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 27 2006, 05:50 AM~5845629
> *We didn't do a K.I.T. for the 2nd issue
> *


ohk is it going to be a shop article every second issue?

should i pm Brandon about subscribing over seas or will you have it on the website soon?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2006, 09:10 PM~5849590
> *3rd issue gets  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Im really impressed with the bike feature. Thanks for coming out to our show.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 25 2006, 07:23 AM~5838454
> *SAC-TOWN IN THE HOUSE!!!! ISSUE#3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0
> THAT WAS A GOOD DAY IN THE HOOD.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 27 2006, 12:55 AM~5850547
> *ohk is it going to be a shop article every second issue?
> 
> should i pm Brandon about subscribing over seas or will you have it on the website soon?
> *



websites coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

Brent, you commin to portland?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 27 2006, 11:23 AM~5852115
> *Brent, you commin to portland?
> *


I'll be there....wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo...gonna be off the hook


----------



## mxcn_roc

All I want to know is, when is TLM taking a road trip to Japan? I'm on board for that one, if it ever happens. 

 









Just let me know when I have to buy my ticket.


----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin: i talked to brandon earlyer and he told me the 4th issue is almost done he said it's off the hook better than issue #3 so be on the look out next month :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Jul 27 2006, 11:05 PM~5856843
> *:biggrin: i talked to brandon earlyer and he told me the 4th issue is almost done he said it's off the hook better than issue #3 so be on the look out next month  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme

:thumbsup: Issue#3


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

AWESOME MAGAZINE FELLAS!!!!!![/


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 27 2006, 06:08 PM~5854918
> *I'll be there....wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo...gonna be off the hook
> *


you know that's right homie.....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 27 2006, 10:23 AM~5852115
> *Brent, you commin to portland?
> *



Na no need for me to drive 17 hours each way the only car i really want to see isnt busting out yet so im gonna pass :biggrin: good luck up there hope its a good show and be on the lookout for a new BTC OG of the year contender qualifying up there


----------



## Dressed2Impress

fo sho....


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

best magazine hands down.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

hey did any one get there shirts yet?

mag is off the hook


----------



## 64SUP

CANT WAIT FOR SHIRT AND #4 

GREAT MAG. BIG UPS TO BIG UCE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## A&W

yeah! Where the hell is my shirt! :angry:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jul 29 2006, 12:25 AM~5863217
> *yeah! Where the hell is my shirt! :angry:
> *


we decidedwe needed to test the quality of the shirt by using them a couple times . Then we well ship out the "slightly" used shirts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 29 2006, 08:44 AM~5863938
> *we decidedwe needed to test the quality of the shirt by using them a couple times . Then we well ship out the "slightly" used shirts  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



make sure color not to faded ok..


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## SUPREME69

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: on the third issue


----------



## EastBayRyda925

best magazine EVER!!! this one tops the rest wit no doubts........keep up the good work on the mag...............i love how there was only about 7 or 8 pages of adds....an half of those were up coming shows :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .......i got my subscription......go get it if u aint got it :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

got it today great magazine


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

ISSUE #3 EXOTIC AUTO ACC. HAS THEM SACRAMENTO, CA.
 HIT ME UP! THE #'S ON THE SIG.


----------



## layzeeboi

good magazine.. but i think it needs more coverage of the hydraulic competition.. or maybe just a feature on a hopper in every issue, like street customs/lowrider magazine? and maybe cover whats going on in the streets, like some truucha pictures.. the thing i really liked in the first issue was the japan coverage with all the cars cruising.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Aug 1 2006, 01:42 PM~5882778
> *good magazine.. but i think it needs more coverage of the hydraulic competition.. or maybe just a feature on a hopper in every issue, like street customs/lowrider magazine? and maybe cover whats going on in the streets, like some truucha pictures.. the thing i really liked in the first issue was the japan coverage with all the cars cruising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


street coverage would be nice uffin: nothing like seeing clean rides on the street.
but i have no complaints on the mag... made me forget about new japanese lowrider mags... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Can we just make this a WEEKLY mag??? :happysad:


----------



## crown town baller

:biggrin: yes! we would love to do some shots like that for the magazine. We did go to chicago and they had some hoppers over there witch should be in the next magazine issue#4 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 1 2006, 06:44 PM~5884558
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 1 2006, 03:03 PM~5883252
> *Can we just make this a WEEKLY mag???  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bricktop

havent seen thae mag yet---but just ordered my subscription ,sounds like its dam good.cant wait to get it....


----------



## BLVD

Classic Cars of New Mexico on 4th street in Albuquerque, NM now has TLM.........


----------



## SUPREME69

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround

seen issue 3 tonight stocked up at BARNES AND NOBLE off almaden in san jose


----------



## OrangeCounty58

move the magazines to the FEATURED Magazine and put it next to Rodder's Journal


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

does anyone know why the 61 rag in the new isues has 3 switches on the passenger door.


----------



## SUPREME69

power door lock, wing window and window maybe


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2006, 10:42 PM~5915299
> *power door lock, wing window and window maybe
> *


thats what i was thinking just wanted to make sure, anyone else


----------



## 64SUP

MAG IS GREAT CANT WAIT FOR #4 AND MY SHIRT


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 6 2006, 09:42 PM~5915299
> *power door lock, wing window and window maybe
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

ISSUE #3 IS THE BOMB!!!!!!!! BERNT GIVE ME A CALL SO WE CAN DO THAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD

R&R Customs on Dyer St. in El Paso has 25 copies each of #2 and #3, and HiLow on Paisano has copies of the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd issue........


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub

they probaly asked this question already when are the shirt coming


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Aug 8 2006, 12:25 AM~5919566
> *they probaly asked this question already when are the shirt coming
> *


yea,, whats up with them shirts?


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 7 2006, 03:06 PM~5919791
> *yea,, whats up with them shirts?
> *


X3


----------



## LaCdOuT

who has issue #1 in the northwest...will drive to get it


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

I saw the proof to one of the features for #4 and I was in awe....can't wait til it hits the streets........

I wanted to thank everyone at the Portland show for giving us props..seems that was all I heard at the show, "TLM is a bad ass magazine, Toro." I want to thank you guys and gals for purchasing it..I caught a few LRM staff reading issue #3 at set up on saturday, they seemed to have liked it...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 8 2006, 08:45 AM~5924181
> *I saw the proof to one of the features for #4 and I was in awe....can't wait til it hits the streets........
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone at the Portland show for giving us props..seems that was all I heard at the show, "TLM is a bad ass magazine, Toro."  I want to thank you guys and gals for purchasing it..I caught a few LRM staff reading issue #3 at set up on saturday, they seemed to have liked it...
> *


 :0 your going to get them in trouble :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2006, 10:07 AM~5924304
> *:0  your going to get them in trouble :biggrin:
> *


they were reading them while driving around in the golf carts..heheheheeh...I only had #2 with me that day....they had their own stash of #3 heheheheheh


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Aug 6 2006, 09:16 PM~5915026
> *does anyone know why the 61 rag in the new isues has 3 switches on the passenger door.
> *


Its my car and theyre for wings window and door locks


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 8 2006, 09:18 AM~5924353
> *they were reading them while driving around in the golf carts..heheheheeh...I only had #2 with me that day....they had their own stash of #3  heheheheheh
> *


oh shit now Ralphs gonna see that you said they were reading it and they're gonna be out of jobs.....


----------



## Mr Impala

they were from go lo not lrm and they were reading the article on fellow judge Mike Lopez. We all read all the magazines hell i have the new LRM already lol


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 8 2006, 10:46 AM~5924489
> *they were from go lo not lrm and they were reading the article on fellow judge Mike Lopez. We all read all the magazines hell i have the new LRM already lol
> *


oh yeah..sorry....hehehehe.....I spoke with Mike and he loved the story....


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn Brent can't a guy try to be funny....j/p homie... i know and everyone should know that Go-Lo puts on the show and not LRM..... 
i still read LRM also, i just ignore all the adds and skip over the Donks when they are in it....


----------



## orange juiced

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 8 2006, 08:45 AM~5924181
> *I saw the proof to one of the features for #4 and I was in awe....can't wait til it hits the streets........
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone at the Portland show for giving us props..seems that was all I heard at the show, "TLM is a bad ass magazine, Toro."  I want to thank you guys and gals for purchasing it..I caught a few LRM staff reading issue #3 at set up on saturday, they seemed to have liked it...
> *


 :biggrin: me too


----------



## Mr Impala

often imatated never duplicated


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 03:43 PM~5935278
> *often imatated never duplicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 *DAMN... AND ONLY AFTER 3 ISSUES*


----------



## Toro

I tell you.....#4 is gonna be off the hooooooooook


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 03:43 PM~5935278
> *often imatated never duplicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


down to the wood grain finish. no imagination :thumbsdown:


----------



## Toro

down to the damn haircut and jacket


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 9 2006, 05:04 PM~5935878
> *I tell you.....#4 is gonna be off the hooooooooook
> *



Can't wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 9 2006, 05:14 PM~5935943
> *down to the damn haircut and jacket
> *


damn even the amount of text :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker

WHAT MAGAZINE IS THAT ANYWAYS?


----------



## Mr Impala

A free japanese magazine called 38 timez


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 08:09 PM~5937454
> *A free japanese magazine called 38 timez
> *


Well you know the saying imitation being flattery... :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 8 2006, 10:35 AM~5924428
> *Its my car and theyre for wings window and door locks
> *


nice car. i figured it was the door locks just wanted to be sure. nice option as well. did the car come with it or u buy. wouldnt mind having that


----------



## Coast One

whats that ad for? whats the text say? :dunno:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 10 2006, 11:24 AM~5941324
> *whats that ad for? whats the text say? :dunno:
> *


New Jack is a shop out there. We know the owner of the magazine. Wonder if its respect or just copying :burn:


----------



## JasonJ

I didnt know Anthony had a brother in Japan!!!! 




Thats funny.... Anthony should sign the Japanese one and send it back to them! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

Anthonys world famous Takahashi Son wants to be like him :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 9 2006, 07:13 PM~5935936
> *down to the wood grain finish. no imagination  :thumbsdown:
> *



Holy shit... They steal everything.. even the good ads.. :0 hahahahahahahahaha

I WOULD CALL THAT FLATTERY----- to the tenth power ... lol


----------



## Toro

:cheesy:


----------



## OURLIFE

when do we get the shirts :biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2006, 05:09 PM~5937454
> *A free japanese magazine called 38 timez
> *


damn how can i get that magazine?


----------



## Mr Impala

4th issue came yesterda its the best one yet


----------



## JasonJ

WHERES MINE???


----------



## Dressed2Impress

Brandon told me he changed the formate a little adn that he thinks everyone will like it.... and i'm sure everyone will....


----------



## Lil Spanks

i cant wait...............


----------



## orange juiced

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2006, 03:58 PM~5981724
> *4th issue came yesterda its the best one yet
> *


i want a box brent


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Aug 17 2006, 02:36 PM~5987881
> *i want a box brent
> *


hehehehe...I get a couple issues on saturday...


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 17 2006, 07:22 PM~5989963
> *hehehehe...I get a couple issues on saturday...
> *



Ill have mine soon..... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h147/toro73/DukesSJH.jpg


----------



## orange juiced

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 17 2006, 06:22 PM~5989963
> *hehehehe...I get a couple issues on saturday...
> *


hit me up ill meet you half way :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

POST PIC OF NEW COVER, POR FAVOR......


----------



## Mr Impala

hope i dont get in trouble for this but here you guys go


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2006, 11:18 PM~6008017
> *hope i dont get in trouble for this but here you guys go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




............................


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2006, 10:18 PM~6008017
> *hope i dont get in trouble for this but here you guys go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks like another winner :biggrin: Can't wait to get it in the mail..


----------



## bowtieconnection

:0


----------



## Rollinaround

:0


----------



## exotic rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE INSIDE AND MY SHIRT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Coast One

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 21 2006, 11:06 AM~6010158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## TwOtYme

oh shit 99 problems! :0 cant fuckin wait !SICKK


----------



## lo68impala

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpala6462

Has the new mag been sent out yet?


----------



## Mr Impala

not yet subscriptions will be out towards the end of the week. And the spread on 99 Problems covers 18 pages


----------



## pimpala6462

Thanks man cant wait and keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Just so you know.... YOU CAN NOT SEND THIS FUCKER TO MY MAILBOX FAST ENOUGH!!!! I need my shit delivered OVERNIGHT EXPRESS DOUBLE PRIORITY!!! 
:cheesy:


----------



## Toro

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 21 2006, 12:40 PM~6010882
> *not yet subscriptions will be out towards the end of the week. And the spread on 99 Problems covers 18 pages
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

this one is the BEST one by far!!!!!


----------



## Toro

this one is the BEST one by far!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

using porn stars on cover nice


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Aug 21 2006, 11:18 PM~6015172
> *using porn stars on cover nice
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 1 2006, 05:03 PM~5883252
> *Can we just make this a WEEKLY mag???  :happysad:
> *


Or how about a weekly-updated website with a monthly mag... and the website could feature all the street/community type stuff and the magazine stick to its format of TIGHT features and show coverage? Or both (mag and web) could do both but the web could just be more interactive/updated and the mag cover the best of the best. 

This mag REALLY gets me going with all its potential and all the excitement people have around what it has already done. With a base/foundation like this there's nothing that can't be done here!!


----------



## streetrider

:cheesy: :biggrin: :0 Nice cover! I have been selling out of this mag as soon as it get to the shop.....have to be sure to hide my copies in the toolbox...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 21 2006, 10:09 AM~6010172
> *:worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 21 2006, 10:06 AM~6010158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 21 2006, 01:06 PM~6010158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnit.. my monthly vistor is here :uh: 


























the addiction of running to the damn mail box every day
looking for my next TLM :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 21 2006, 11:40 AM~6010882
> *not yet subscriptions will be out towards the end of the week. And the spread on 99 Problems covers 18 pages
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Aug 21 2006, 10:18 PM~6015172
> *using porn stars on cover nice
> *




she told us she was a NUN, can't trust no one these days


----------



## Lil Spanks

:roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 22 2006, 10:22 AM~6017026
> *she told us she was a NUN, can't trust no one these days
> *


she meant, she played a nun in one of her movies :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Aug 22 2006, 04:49 PM~6019421
> *she meant, she played a nun in one of her movies  :biggrin:
> *



exactly.................. :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 22 2006, 10:22 AM~6017026
> *she told us she was a NUN, can't trust no one these days
> *


she meant she got on her knees a lot...heheheh


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 21 2006, 05:53 PM~6013075
> *Just so you know.... YOU CAN NOT SEND THIS FUCKER TO MY MAILBOX FAST ENOUGH!!!! I need my shit delivered OVERNIGHT EXPRESS DOUBLE PRIORITY!!!
> :cheesy:
> *


its like dope aint it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

nice cant wait.


----------



## Sunny D-lite

can u pm to see how much for a sub please :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

can u pm to see how much for a sub please :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 22 2006, 07:04 PM~6020937
> *can u pm to see how much for a sub please :biggrin:
> *


got to their wesite....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Dammmm i keep checkin the mailbox everyday. I hope its here tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: .

On another note. TLM sent my last issue in an envelope with $3.30 postage on it(which is less than i'm paying per issue being that its $35/12 issues) So they actually took a loss getting their mag out to me when they could have sent it regular mail and it would have taken even longer. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 23 2006, 12:39 AM~6023030
> *Dammmm i keep checkin the mailbox everyday.  I hope its here tomorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> 
> On another note.  TLM sent my last issue in an envelope with $3.30 postage on it(which is less than i'm paying per issue being that its $35/12 issues) So they actually took a loss getting their mag out to me when they could have sent it regular mail and it would have taken even longer.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




we dont make anything on subscriptions, youre right


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 23 2006, 03:48 PM~6027220
> *we dont make anything on subscriptions, youre right
> *


Much respect for you guys. I hope the magazine continues to have a great future. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 23 2006, 12:39 AM~6023030
> *Dammmm i keep checkin the mailbox everyday.  I hope its here tomorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> 
> On another note.  TLM sent my last issue in an envelope with $3.30 postage on it(which is less than i'm paying per issue being that its $35/12 issues) So they actually took a loss getting their mag out to me when they could have sent it regular mail and it would have taken even longer.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yup it sucks but we want to make sure you guys get them b4 the stores


----------



## Lil Spanks

man, i wanna see already.......


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58+Aug 23 2006, 03:48 PM~6027220-->
> 
> 
> 
> we dont make anything on subscriptions, youre right
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Aug 23 2006, 05:33 PM~6027691
> *yup it sucks but we want to make sure you guys get them b4 the stores
> *





 *TLM #1* :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## exotic rider

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## A&W

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 23 2006, 01:39 AM~6023030
> *Dammmm i keep checkin the mailbox everyday.  I hope its here tomorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> 
> On another note.  TLM sent my last issue in an envelope with $3.30 postage on it(which is less than i'm paying per issue being that its $35/12 issues) So they actually took a loss getting their mag out to me when they could have sent it regular mail and it would have taken even longer.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## menace59

Where it be in the San Gabriel Valley, Pasadena area?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

if i got a subscription today or tommrow would the new issue go out or do i have to wait 4-6 weeks.i will pay with paypal lmk thanks


----------



## BLVD

*I Got 99 Problems But a Bitch Ain't One...............  *


----------



## lowrider_620

good shit but has anyone else got there shirt or was that a gimick.


----------



## leo

New issue looks great I cant wait to get mine in the mail. On a side note for those of you who have not yet met Brandon the editor. He is a down ass lowrider to the fullest, he spends so much of his time dealing with lowrider related stuff he hardly gets any sleep. He is also a very busy family man with a very suporting and understanding family.
I truly am greatfull to call him a homie, and Im very proud of what he and the rest of the staff off TLM are doing for all of us riders. keep up the good work guys and put my f.... fix in the mail already :biggrin: Im like a crack head over here :ugh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 25 2006, 05:00 PM~6043812
> *I Got 99 Problems But a Bitch Ain't One...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks sick. now can i get a answer :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

DAMN ALREADY A NEW ONE WOW THAT MEANS I GET TWO MAGAZINES AT THE SAME TIME............. HOPEFULLY


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Aug 25 2006, 06:16 PM~6044353
> *good shit but has anyone else got there shirt or was that a gimick.
> *


Gimmicks do not make the magazine better nor have anyone a penny


----------



## Toro

uffin:


----------



## texasgold

did the mags already ship? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

THE LAYOUT ON 99 PROBLEMS IS BADASS. :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 29 2006, 09:22 PM~6069926
> *THE LAYOUT ON 99 PROBLEMS IS BADASS. :thumbsup:
> *


got it already?


----------



## SUPREME69

NOT MY SUBSCRIPTION STILL WAITING FOR THAT. I FOUND IT AT A LIQUOR STORE BY MY WORK. EVEN THOUGH I SUBSCRIBED I STILL GO BUY IT.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

when is the new one coming out for subscribers????????


----------



## LA CURA

30 DAYS IN THE MONTH AND NO SIGNS OF TLM IN MY MAILBOX  
WHERE IT BE????????


----------



## Bricktop

i paid for my subscription like 5 weeks ago...still havnt seen a thing...when the issue due.


----------



## LaCdOuT

is issue number 4 out yet ...i need issue #4 and issue #1 around the n.w. please pm me ... i will drive to picc it up..no joke


----------



## 64SUP

still waiting for shirt and #4


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Aug 30 2006, 09:25 AM~6072012
> *30 DAYS IN THE MONTH AND NO SIGNS OF TLM IN MY MAILBOX
> WHERE IT BE????????
> *


Same here.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 30 2006, 03:49 PM~6074775
> *Same here.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

should be there soon  one person packages, labels and stamps them by hand. nothing but love for you guys.


----------



## himbone

just saw issue # 4 in 7-11 this morning and couldnt help but take a peak... looked great as always only thing was how could you guys have a car named hops high and not have any hoppin pics of it???


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 30 2006, 07:31 PM~6075829
> *just saw issue # 4 in 7-11 this morning and couldnt help but take a peak... looked great as always only thing was how could you guys have a car named hops high and not have any hoppin pics of it???
> *


what up Jimmy...you ready for sunday?


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 30 2006, 06:19 PM~6075280
> *should be there soon  one person packages, labels and stamps them by hand. nothing but love for you guys.
> *


----------



## soloco

what's up with the shirts :dunno:


----------



## soloco

LOVE THE MAG IT'S A BEAUTIFUL THING


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 30 2006, 06:35 PM~6075854
> *what up Jimmy...you ready for sunday?
> *


will be on sunday


----------



## Big Worm

Where can I get TLM in Phoenix , Arizona looked everywhere and can't seem to find it . Do you need to subscribe cause I want to check it out first . Post the info or pm me ASAP !


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Aug 31 2006, 12:11 AM~6077073
> *Where can I get TLM in Phoenix , Arizona looked everywhere and can't seem to find it . Do you need to subscribe cause I want to check it out first . Post the info or pm me ASAP !
> *


right here homie
DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ
4020 NW GRAND AVE #16
PHOENIX, AZ. 85019
602-973-1224


----------



## REC

Where can I get TLM in Houston Texas or Baytown Tx?


----------



## Switched-One

has #4 issue been mailed out yet... or has somebody come up on it???


----------



## Grimmis

> _Originally posted by Switched-One_@Aug 31 2006, 12:11 PM~6079848
> *has #4 issue been mailed out yet... or has somebody come up on it???
> *



X2


----------



## LA4YA

where in san diego can i get it


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 30 2006, 11:20 PM~6077104
> *Where can I get TLM in Houston Texas or Baytown Tx?
> *


Shortys in Houston


----------



## EX214GIRL

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 31 2006, 12:20 AM~6077104
> *Where can I get TLM in Houston Texas or Baytown Tx?
> *


Sup REC ... you can get it at your local Barnes & Noble stores


----------



## TWEEDY

Anywhere in KS. if not i need a subscription. :biggrin:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2006, 01:16 PM~6080650
> *Shortys in Houston
> *


Thanks  this magazine has good pictures


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Aug 31 2006, 11:16 AM~6079869
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## Switched-One

> _Originally posted by LA4YA_@Aug 31 2006, 11:58 AM~6080520
> *where in san diego can i get it
> *


try 3rd ave & Oxford in Chula Vista...Liquor Store


----------



## jit

props!


----------



## LaCdOuT

anyone knows who carries tlm in the northwest


----------



## Ese Caqui

AHHHHH, WHERES MY FIRST ISSUE? THE SUSPENCE IS KILLING ME


----------



## Dolle

did the mag get send out to subscribers yet? still waiting on mine the suspense is killing me.


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui

I think santa forgot me again


----------



## lone star

is it true the magazine might be going bi-monthly??? if it goes under are we going to get pro-rated refunds


where is my t shirt or was that a gimick, starting to question the magazine


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2006, 11:48 AM~6095882
> *is it true the magazine might be going bi-monthly??? if it goes under are we going to get pro-rated refunds
> where is my t shirt or was that a gimick, starting to question the magazine
> *


where did u hear that?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 3 2006, 09:48 AM~6095886
> *where did u hear that?
> *


from an un-reliable source thats why i asked. just asking. didnt say it was true. but im wondering about my t shirt. i paid in full and havent recieved the full package.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2006, 11:50 AM~6095896
> *from an un-reliable source thats why i asked. just asking. didnt say it was true. but im wondering about my t shirt. i paid in full and havent recieved the full package.
> *


shit takes time homie be patient. You're in Texas, it'll be warm enuff for a tshirt year round....lol
Even if they did go bi-monthly I still think its a great magazine, and perfection takes time. This shit aint chep, or easy to pull off


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 3 2006, 09:52 AM~6095909
> *shit takes time homie be patient. You're in Texas, it'll be warm enuff for a tshirt year round....lol
> Even if they did go bi-monthly I still think its a great magazine, and perfection takes time. This shit aint chep, or easy to pull off
> *


oh yea, im happy with the magazine, i think its great, way better than LRM. but im just asking. because u know we paid for a year or some even paid for 2 years thats 12 or 24 issues


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2006, 11:54 AM~6095915
> *oh yea, im happy with the magazine, i think its great, way better than LRM. but im just asking.  because u know we paid for a year or some even paid for 2 years thats 12 or 24 issues
> *


yea I know, but I wouldn't feel ripped off, just a victom of circumstance


----------



## OURLIFE

im still waitin on the oct issue where is it


----------



## hoppinlincoln

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 10:26 AM~6096054
> *im still waitin on the oct issue where is it
> *



Same here........ :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Still havent received "99 Problems" issue yet. What's the deal? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

we r working on some stuff be patient no gimmicks here shirts will be sent we r just going through a few changes subscriptions go out tuesday sorry for the delay. if we do go bimonthly we will let you guys know. rumors are funny sometimes but we are glad we are on so many peoples minds that's a good thing. I'm in sd right now and the love we r getting is unbelievable! stay tuned!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2006, 06:49 PM~6097287
> *we r working on some stuff be patient no gimmicks here shirts will be sent we r just going through a few changes subscriptions go out tuesday sorry for the delay. if we do go bimonthly we will let you guys know. rumors are funny sometimes but we are glad we are on so many peoples minds that's a good thing. I'm in sd right now and the love we r getting is unbelievable! stay tuned!
> *


 :thumbsup: we're waiting for pics..


----------



## SW713

got the october issue at barnes n nobles on westheimer today. its the first one i've seen and i thought it was a special issue when i picked it up cus the quality was badass. ya'll get a :thumbsup: for content and effort.

i'd rather ya'll stayed monthly, but if you have to go bi-monthly, i'll still buy it :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2006, 06:49 PM~6097287
> *we r working on some stuff be patient no gimmicks here shirts will be sent we r just going through a few changes subscriptions go out tuesday sorry for the delay. if we do go bimonthly we will let you guys know. rumors are funny sometimes but we are glad we are on so many peoples minds that's a good thing. I'm in sd right now and the love we r getting is unbelievable! stay tuned!
> *


----------



## Guest

maybe they should mail out kleenex to some people.


----------



## soloco

NO SHIT, REMEMBER STREET CUSTOMS MAG.4 MONTHS AND NO MAG THEN YOU GET THE SAME ISSUE YOU GOT 4 MONTHS EARLIER.TRADITONAL IS THE SHIT!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 04:09 PM~6097147
> *Still havent received "99 Problems" issue yet. What's the deal? :dunno:
> *



me either but fuk its worth the wait ..plus i know brent is takn some pics of the sd show ...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

new issue is sick as fuck love the 99 problems spread and the fuentes story as well


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 3 2006, 08:03 PM~6098152
> *maybe they should mail out kleenex to some people.
> *



with a blister pack containing some Crylenol! :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

seen the new issue...........in the gas station and not in my mailbox  

any word on the shirts since the 200 mark was reached? xxxl ( mike long, colfax, ia )


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 3 2006, 10:42 PM~6098350
> *me either but fuk its worth the wait ..plus i know brent is takn some pics of the sd show ...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

Wow SD was off the hook, good to be home. Theres alot of rumors out there flying around about our demise, while we have had a great setback we will move on and make the necessary changes to keep going with the magazine, might be under a new name might be quarterly might be bi monthly but no matter what we want to keep on with this. Alot of you have no clue how much money it takes to do something of this magnitude but ill tell you this much with 4 issues out its in the hundreds of thousands of dollars so far. I can't go into great details about the whole situation but rest assured that subscribers will get shirts and magazines etc etc. The 5th issue has been pushed back until we resolve everything. So be patient and don't trip even if we change names it will be the same team putting the magazine together and it will be better than ever. So don't give up on it theres alot of heart behind this book and we are more determined than ever to show everyone thats starting the rumors and "gloating" that we got alot left in us and we will continue to be the BEST magazine out there for lowriders bar none. We welcome the challenge and we will show "them" why we are the best magazine out there


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2006, 11:41 PM~6099311
> *Wow SD was off the hook, good to be home. Theres alot of rumors out there flying around about our demise, while we have had a great setback we will move on and make the necessary changes to keep going with the magazine, might be under a new name might be quarterly might be bi monthly but no matter what we want to keep on with this. Alot of you have no clue how much money it takes to do something of this magnitude but ill tell you this much with 4 issues out its in the hundreds of thousands of dollars so far. I can't go into great details about the whole situation but rest assured that subscribers will get shirts and magazines etc etc. The 5th issue has been pushed back until we resolve everything. So be patient and don't trip even if we change names it will be the same team putting the magazine together and it will be better than ever. So don't give up on it theres alot of heart behind this book and we are more determined than ever to show everyone thats starting the rumors and "gloating" that we got alot left in us and we will continue to be the BEST magazine out there for lowriders bar none. We welcome the challenge and we will show "them" why we are the best magazine out there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 01:41 AM~6099311
> *Wow SD was off the hook, good to be home. Theres alot of rumors out there flying around about our demise, while we have had a great setback we will move on and make the necessary changes to keep going with the magazine, might be under a new name might be quarterly might be bi monthly but no matter what we want to keep on with this. Alot of you have no clue how much money it takes to do something of this magnitude but ill tell you this much with 4 issues out its in the hundreds of thousands of dollars so far. I can't go into great details about the whole situation but rest assured that subscribers will get shirts and magazines etc etc. The 5th issue has been pushed back until we resolve everything. So be patient and don't trip even if we change names it will be the same team putting the magazine together and it will be better than ever. So don't give up on it theres alot of heart behind this book and we are more determined than ever to show everyone thats starting the rumors and "gloating" that we got alot left in us and we will continue to be the BEST magazine out there for lowriders bar none. We welcome the challenge and we will show "them" why we are the best magazine out there
> *


I got your back..


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 4 2006, 12:14 AM~6099451
> *I got your back..
> *



when can you drop the duffle bag off :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 02:41 AM~6099311
> *Wow SD was off the hook, good to be home. Theres alot of rumors out there flying around about our demise, while we have had a great setback we will move on and make the necessary changes to keep going with the magazine, might be under a new name might be quarterly might be bi monthly but no matter what we want to keep on with this. Alot of you have no clue how much money it takes to do something of this magnitude but ill tell you this much with 4 issues out its in the hundreds of thousands of dollars so far. I can't go into great details about the whole situation but rest assured that subscribers will get shirts and magazines etc etc. The 5th issue has been pushed back until we resolve everything. So be patient and don't trip even if we change names it will be the same team putting the magazine together and it will be better than ever. So don't give up on it theres alot of heart behind this book and we are more determined than ever to show everyone thats starting the rumors and "gloating" that we got alot left in us and we will continue to be the BEST magazine out there for lowriders bar none. We welcome the challenge and we will show "them" why we are the best magazine out there
> *


rumors are for little girls, and cry babies.


ANYWAY, I'LL SAY GOOD LUCK TO YOU. not that I already havent, just wanted to make my support public.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 12:41 AM~6099311
> *Wow SD was off the hook, good to be home. Theres alot of rumors out there flying around about our demise, while we have had a great setback we will move on and make the necessary changes to keep going with the magazine, might be under a new name might be quarterly might be bi monthly but no matter what we want to keep on with this. Alot of you have no clue how much money it takes to do something of this magnitude but ill tell you this much with 4 issues out its in the hundreds of thousands of dollars so far. I can't go into great details about the whole situation but rest assured that subscribers will get shirts and magazines etc etc. The 5th issue has been pushed back until we resolve everything. So be patient and don't trip even if we change names it will be the same team putting the magazine together and it will be better than ever. So don't give up on it theres alot of heart behind this book and we are more determined than ever to show everyone thats starting the rumors and "gloating" that we got alot left in us and we will continue to be the BEST magazine out there for lowriders bar none. We welcome the challenge and we will show "them" why we are the best magazine out there
> *


----------



## OGJordan

> *Alot of you have no clue how much money it takes to do something of this magnitude but ill tell you this much with 4 issues out its in the hundreds of thousands of dollars so far.*


Amen! I know this is a Traditional post, but thats what people need to understand about the rim ads in LRM. They have to make money to have such a huge circulation.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 3 2006, 08:03 PM~6098152
> *maybe they should mail out kleenex to some people.
> *


or kneepads and clean rags.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 09:49 AM~6100104
> *or kneepads and clean rags.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Ragtrey

With the money I gave and the quality of *TLM*, I have already got my moneys worth. Chico has your back! uffin:


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 12:41 AM~6099311
> *Wow SD was off the hook, good to be home. Theres alot of rumors out there flying around about our demise, while we have had a great setback we will move on and make the necessary changes to keep going with the magazine, might be under a new name might be quarterly might be bi monthly but no matter what we want to keep on with this. Alot of you have no clue how much money it takes to do something of this magnitude but ill tell you this much with 4 issues out its in the hundreds of thousands of dollars so far. I can't go into great details about the whole situation but rest assured that subscribers will get shirts and magazines etc etc. The 5th issue has been pushed back until we resolve everything. So be patient and don't trip even if we change names it will be the same team putting the magazine together and it will be better than ever. So don't give up on it theres alot of heart behind this book and we are more determined than ever to show everyone thats starting the rumors and "gloating" that we got alot left in us and we will continue to be the BEST magazine out there for lowriders bar none. We welcome the challenge and we will show "them" why we are the best magazine out there
> *


Good luck with everything, keep up the GREAT work!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 4 2006, 06:51 AM~6100108
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2006, 09:48 AM~6095882
> *is it true the magazine might be going bi-monthly??? if it goes under are we going to get pro-rated refunds
> where is my t shirt or was that a gimick, starting to question the magazine
> *


Cost Analysis Brought to you Buy TLM sponsored by Visa

Cost Per Issue: 1.50 
Shipping: 3.50
Total Cost To Ship 1 Magazine : 5.00
4 Issues Sent : 20.00
1 Shirt + Shipping: 8.00
Total Cost: 28.00
Yearly Cost For Subscription: 60.00
Cost of Subscription for the Public: 35.00
Difference Now: 7.00
Difference For Year: -33.00

Staff Dedication, Heart and Love From Supporters: Priceless

So where is the gimmick in our numbers?


Whn the time comes, there will be a letter to explain what is going on and what our plan is. Legally we can do many things, BUT our solution will satisfy the majority of those. Our solution is out of respect for supporters, friends(who make up about half the subscribers we have) and fellow riders.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 10:29 AM~6100630
> *Cost Analysis Brought to you Buy TLM sponsored by Visa
> 
> Cost Per Issue: 1.50
> Shipping: 3.50
> Total Cost To Ship 1 Magazine : 5.00
> 4 Issues Sent : 20.00
> 1 Shirt + Shipping: 8.00
> Total Cost: 28.00
> Yearly Cost For Subscription: 60.00
> Cost of Subscription for the Public: 35.00
> Difference: 7.00
> 
> Staff Dedication, Heart and Love From Supporters: Priceless
> Whn the time comes, there will be a letter to explain what is going on and what our plan is. Legally we can do many things, BUT our solution will satisfy the majority of those. Our solution is out of respect for supporters, friends and fellow riders.
> *


a lot of heart blood and sweat has been put into this by our small yet dedicated staff....I know we are all doing our part to keep the TRADITION going....and it WILL still continue on.....


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 4 2006, 09:35 AM~6100653
> *a lot of heart blood and sweat has been put into this by our small yet dedicated staff....I know we are all doing our part to keep the TRADITION going....and it WILL still continue on.....
> *


Sup Toro how was the show? We had a great time in SD and man we saw people all over the show reading the magazine it was an awesome feeling :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 09:40 AM~6100681
> *Sup Toro how was the show? We had a great time in SD and man we saw people all over the show reading the magazine it was an awesome feeling  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm still waiting for my copy of that issue :angry:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 4 2006, 08:35 AM~6100653
> *a lot of heart blood and sweat has been put into this by our small yet dedicated staff....I know we are all doing our part to keep the TRADITION going....and it WILL still continue on.....
> *


Sup Toro! How's Tony and Tito holdin' up! uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 4 2006, 09:43 AM~6100692
> *i'm still waiting for my copy of that issue :angry:
> *



shoulda stopped by man you hit me up as we were packing up and leaving you know where i live


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 09:44 AM~6100700
> *shoulda stopped by man you hit me up as we were packing up and leaving you know where i live
> *


knock knock :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 09:29 AM~6100630
> *Cost Analysis Brought to you Buy TLM sponsored by Visa
> 
> Cost Per Issue: 1.50
> Shipping: 3.50
> Total Cost To Ship 1 Magazine : 5.00
> 4 Issues Sent : 20.00
> 1 Shirt + Shipping: 8.00
> Total Cost: 28.00
> Yearly Cost For Subscription: 60.00
> Cost of Subscription for the Public: 35.00
> Difference Now: 7.00
> Difference For Year: -33.00
> 
> Staff Dedication, Heart and Love From Supporters: Priceless
> 
> So where is the gimmick in our numbers?
> Whn the time comes, there will be a letter to explain what is going on and what our plan is. Legally we can do many things, BUT our solution will satisfy the majority of those. Our solution is out of respect for supporters, friends(who make up about half the subscribers we have) and fellow riders.
> *


ok mr analyst. i dont have anything to do with shipping of a magazine. and i havent gotten my t shirt. like i said it was just something that i heard. about goign bi-monthly. it was just a question no need to get offensive and break down the cost of what it takes you guys too keep the publication going. im just saying i was promised a t shirt so i hurry up and subscribe was under 200 mark. havent gotten anything. fuck it i dont even want the t shirt thats not the point. dont let the magazine go "corporate" and forget about the little guys


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 12:41 AM~6099311
> *Wow SD was off the hook, good to be home. Theres alot of rumors out there flying around about our demise, while we have had a great setback we will move on and make the necessary changes to keep going with the magazine, might be under a new name might be quarterly might be bi monthly but no matter what we want to keep on with this. Alot of you have no clue how much money it takes to do something of this magnitude but ill tell you this much with 4 issues out its in the hundreds of thousands of dollars so far. I can't go into great details about the whole situation but rest assured that subscribers will get shirts and magazines etc etc. The 5th issue has been pushed back until we resolve everything. So be patient and don't trip even if we change names it will be the same team putting the magazine together and it will be better than ever. So don't give up on it theres alot of heart behind this book and we are more determined than ever to show everyone thats starting the rumors and "gloating" that we got alot left in us and we will continue to be the BEST magazine out there for lowriders bar none. We welcome the challenge and we will show "them" why we are the best magazine out there
> *


good luck on your guys new challenge,the magazine is great.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 11:40 AM~6100926
> *ok mr analyst. i dont have anything to do with shipping of a magazine. and i havent gotten my t shirt. like i said it was just something that i heard. about goign bi-monthly. it was just a question no need to get offensive and break down the cost of what it takes you guys too keep the publication going.  im just saying i was promised a t shirt so i hurry up and subscribe was under 200 mark. havent gotten anything. fuck it i dont even want the t shirt thats not the point. dont let the magazine go "corporate" and forget about the little guys
> *


send it to me then :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 10:43 AM~6100944
> *send it to me then  :biggrin:
> *


might of came off wrong. i like the magazine its great. way better than LRM. but when promised something and months later no one replied to your pm or sends you email. u have questions u know. i sell you the t shirt when i get it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 10:47 AM~6100958
> *might of came off wrong. i like the magazine its great.  way better than LRM.  but when promised something and months later no one replied to your pm or sends you email. u have questions u know.  i sell you the t shirt when i get it.  :biggrin:
> *



well when you say were gonna screw people and we used a "gimmick" i personally take offence to it and its not my magazine i just work for it butI have put some hard dedicated work to help make this a good magazine and when someone says something disrespectful its like a slap in the face. We wanted to make something better for us riders and we feel we have accomplished that and we want to continue and bring you the best magazine we can. So please don't give up on us yet we have seen magazines come and go but ours is different and its quality, we don't want to sacrafice content paper quality or add big wheel ads, we are working hard to bring you the best product we can and if it takes a month or 2 to get back on track well then thats what it takes.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 11:21 AM~6101161
> *well when you say were gonna screw people and we used a "gimmick" i personally take offence to it and its not my magazine i just work for it. I have put some hard dedicated work to help make this a good magazine and when someone says something disrespectful its like a slap in the face. We wanted to make something better for us riders and we feel we have accomplished that and we want to continue and bring you the best magazine we can. So please don't give up on us yet we have seen magazines come and go but ours is different and its quality, we don't want to sacrafice content paper quality or add big wheel ads, we are working hard to bring you the best product we can and if it takes a month or 2 to get back on track well then thats what it takes.
> *


im sorry you took offense to me saying the t shirt thing was a gimmick. i dont even except a t shirt anymore


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 11:24 AM~6101177
> *im sorry you took offense to me saying the t shirt thing was a gimmick. i dont even except a t shirt anymore
> *



well you should expect it it will be made, but like i said we are more than likely going to be changing the name up a little so we want to start fresh instead of getting you a shirt with a magazine name that will probably not exist anymore. We are looking at possible new names and kicking them around if anyone has suggestions please post them up, unlike others we do care about our readers and do listen to what they have to say.


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 11:27 AM~6101196
> *well you should expect it it will be made, but like i said we are more than likely going to be changing the name up a little so we want to start fresh instead of getting you a shirt with a magazine name that will probably not exist anymore. We are looking at possible new names and kicking them around if anyone has suggestions please post them up, unlike others we do care about our readers and do listen to what they have to say.
> *


whats wrong with the name?


----------



## groovin ruben

I got a chance to talk to you yesterday at the SD show and I understand where your coming from , I would pay $10.00 a issue because this is a great mag and it's whats LowRidings all about.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 4 2006, 11:29 AM~6101201
> *whats wrong with the name?
> *


nothing, its complicated and i can't go into details about it


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 11:32 AM~6101219
> *nothing, its complicated and i can't go into details about it
> *


oh i see will yall talk about it in future issue :cheesy: ?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

soory to say.people have had to see this coming thou.with something like 30k members on lil and it took forever to get the 200 people.shit i cant even find it anywhere in fresno, my freind gets it for me every month at this lil liquaor store, and even at that they only get 2 issues for the whole month.my friend buys them both. i pm some of the guys from the mag to get them in the shop and i cant even get a response and when i do, i have to wait for them to get back at me. i was just trying to get the magazine out there,being that alot of lowriders and other people were asking about it.but if they dont want the business .nothing i can do about it. now dont get me confused , i love the magazine and have all 5 issues. so please dont try to act like im hating cause believe me im not. i think there magazine is way better then lrm.including the storys the put out on the builders from la. 

great job


----------



## baghdady

I need to holler at somebody


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2006, 04:49 PM~6097287
> *we r working on some stuff be patient no gimmicks here shirts will be sent we r just going through a few changes subscriptions go out tuesday sorry for the delay. if we do go bimonthly we will let you guys know. rumors are funny sometimes but we are glad we are on so many peoples minds that's a good thing. I'm in sd right now and the love we r getting is unbelievable! stay tuned!
> *



 

Picked up the two copies I missed at the SD SHOW! :thumbsup: Great spread on 99 prob.... GREAT MAGAZINE!


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 10:40 AM~6100926
> *ok mr analyst. i dont have anything to do with shipping of a magazine. and i havent gotten my t shirt. like i said it was just something that i heard. about goign bi-monthly. it was just a question no need to get offensive and break down the cost of what it takes you guys too keep the publication going.  im just saying i was promised a t shirt so i hurry up and subscribe was under 200 mark. havent gotten anything. fuck it i dont even want the t shirt thats not the point. dont let the magazine go "corporate" and forget about the little guys
> *


i was getting neither defensive nor offensive. you made a reference to a gimmick, and I explained how it was not a gimmick and offered the numbers to show it wasnt. a shirt was offered, and it could have been sent out already; if we didnt care what the shirt out like. the shirt is still going to be made and given, if you dont want the shirt I can find someone who does, in fact had a number of requests for them at the show. answered all these questions and told people what was going on even if they didnt ask. As far as going corporate, wont happen, especially since we are not a coporation. We in fact give the little guys a break in advertising, a real big break. that is for good reason, we support them and they support us. again a letter will get into detail of what is happen. if we are not worried, no one else should be, except for those who seem to be gloating.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 4 2006, 12:11 PM~6101419
> *
> 
> Picked up the two copies I missed at the SD SHOW!  :thumbsup:  Great spread on 99 prob....  GREAT MAGAZINE!
> *


saw your partner when he came buy, where where you at?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 4 2006, 01:08 PM~6100821
> *knock knock :biggrin:
> *


who's there? :dunno:


----------



## Volv_lo

Can't wait to see the next issue. I hate reading the topics on here because it spoils it for those of us who have to wait for it in the post ..

I have an idea for you tho.. In the next package put in about 3 subscription cards that I can hand out to friends. I tell and show everyone who stops by but once they leave I think they forget. If you send me the subscription cards at least the interested people will have all the info they need to get a subscription.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 01:21 PM~6101488
> *i was getting neither defensive nor offensive. you made a reference to a gimmick, and I explained how it was not a gimmick and offered the numbers to show it wasnt. a shirt was offered, and it could have been sent out already; if we didnt care what the shirt out like. the shirt is still going to be made and given, if you dont want the shirt I can find someone who does, in fact had a number of requests for them at the show. answered all these questions and told people what was going on even if they didnt ask. As far as going corporate, wont happen, especially since we are not a coporation. We in fact give the little guys a break in advertising, a real big break. that is for good reason, we support them and they support us. again a letter will get into detail of what is happen. if we are not worried, no one else should be, except for those who seem to be gloating.
> *


hes already giving it to me :biggrin: dont u guys think its been kinda of long for the shirts, so u guys should be able to understand why he is a lil mad


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Yeah what's up with the shirts???


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 11:36 AM~6101241
> *soory to say.people have had to see this coming thou.with something like 30k members on lil and it took forever to get the 200 people.shit i cant even find it anywhere  in fresno, my freind gets it for me every month at this lil liquaor store, and even at that they only get 2 issues for the whole month.my friend buys them both. i pm some of the guys from the mag to get them in the shop and i cant even get a response and when i do, i have to wait for them to get back at me. i was just trying to get the magazine out there,being that alot of lowriders and other people were asking about it.but if they dont want the business .nothing i can do about it. now dont get me confused , i love the magazine and have all 5 issues. so please dont try to act like im hating cause believe me im not. i think there magazine is way better then lrm.including the storys the put out on the builders from la.
> 
> great job
> *


i respond to my pms. i gave you an answer, but again things have changed, and things one can not get into detail about. no one on this side is dumb enough to turn down buisness. where other have wherehouse staff, secrataries, sales department, writers, photraphers, editors, art department, tech writers, cpas, marketing department, assistants to all these people... we have our handful of friends who care about lowriding and put together something of value others have not done.

things were promised by certain people, and no one has saidd they are not going to get what they were promised. we put out our costs on subscriptions out in the open so others could see and hopefully understand a delay in shirts.


----------



## baghdady

I dont understand.... There is group of guys out there trying to make something work and it seems some folks cant wait a bit, cut them a little slack! Its not like they are trying to rob anybody. We need to support each other every once in a while


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 4 2006, 12:41 PM~6101586
> *Yeah what's up with the shirts???
> *


read the last two pages


----------



## Guest




----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 4 2006, 12:43 PM~6101599
> *I dont understand.... There is group of guys out there trying to make something work and it seems some folks cant wait a bit, cut them a little slack! Its not like they are trying to rob anybody. We need to support each other every once in a while
> *


yep just a few of us. we welcome ecpectations. you have to if you want to put out the best possible automotive magazine on the market. at least that is our goal. now when people mark it on their calendars and email us when 30 days are up, it can get a bit ridiculous. i spoke to people about shirts at the show, all were cool about it. like i said, everything is going to be fine and hopefully going to earn a bit of extra respect due to what we have going on.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 12:21 PM~6101488
> *i was getting neither defensive nor offensive. you made a reference to a gimmick, and I explained how it was not a gimmick and offered the numbers to show it wasnt. a shirt was offered, and it could have been sent out already; if we didnt care what the shirt out like. the shirt is still going to be made and given, if you dont want the shirt I can find someone who does, in fact had a number of requests for them at the show. answered all these questions and told people what was going on even if they didnt ask. As far as going corporate, wont happen, especially since we are not a coporation. We in fact give the little guys a break in advertising, a real big break. that is for good reason, we support them and they support us. again a letter will get into detail of what is happen. if we are not worried, no one else should be, except for those who seem to be gloating.
> *


ok mr analyst
200 subscriptions x 35 bucks each = 7000


how much does it cost to make 200 shirts


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 12:21 PM~6101488
> *i was getting neither defensive nor offensive. you made a reference to a gimmick, and I explained how it was not a gimmick and offered the numbers to show it wasnt. a shirt was offered, and it could have been sent out already; if we didnt care what the shirt out like. the shirt is still going to be made and given, if you dont want the shirt I can find someone who does, in fact had a number of requests for them at the show. answered all these questions and told people what was going on even if they didnt ask. As far as going corporate, wont happen, especially since we are not a coporation. We in fact give the little guys a break in advertising, a real big break. that is for good reason, we support them and they support us. again a letter will get into detail of what is happen. if we are not worried, no one else should be, except for those who seem to be gloating.
> *


Thats cool at least this magazine replys back to there fans not like other magazines  They make time for us and are working hard to make it a better magzine just for us the lowrider people just dont sell out and put 22" inch wheel ads spokes are better lol


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 4 2006, 12:52 PM~6101661
> *Thats cool at least this magazine replys back to there fans not like other magazines  They make time for us and are working hard to make it a better magzine just for us the lowrider people just dont sell out  and put 22" inch wheel ads spokes are better lol
> *



I think the correct thing for the mag to do is to advertise wisely, wheel ads are ok "IN MODERATION" 20's and up for trucks are ok in my book. We need to make our "Lowrider Hauler" look good too


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 01:42 PM~6101595
> *i respond to my pms. i gave you an answer, but again things have changed, and things one can not get into detail about. no one on this side is dumb enough to turn down buisness. where other have wherehouse staff, secrataries, sales department, writers, photraphers, editors, art department, tech writers, cpas, marketing department, assistants to all these people... we have our handful of friends who care about lowriding and put together something of value others have not done.
> 
> things were promised by certain people, and no one has saidd they are not going to get what they were promised. we put out our costs on subscriptions out in the open so others could see and hopefully understand a delay in shirts.
> *


YES u did respond but to be honest with u. i sent 3 other people about it. u were the last one i sent it to and i appericate the fact u got back to me,u told me u were going to get back to me and now things came up and i understand that, but i had sent the other 2 people the pms a week or 2 before u and then u and and the other on the same day.and out of all 4 pms i sent i only got 1 response so to me that tells me that u guys dont want my business.maybe cause me and brent had a issue or for whatever reason.i guess it is what it is.i waws just trying to help a lil


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 4 2006, 12:46 PM~6101619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the face u make when someone doesnt have 5.20s or listen to the doors :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

post all 5 cover issue i want to see if i have em all


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 01:44 PM~6101600
> *read the last two pages
> *


My bad didn't know it was that deep.....
If it helps fuck the shirt I'd rather have the "Tradition" live


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 03:58 PM~6101699
> *YES u did respond but to be honest with u. i sent 3 other people about it. u were the last one i sent it to and i appericate the fact u got back to me,u told me u were going to get back to me and now things came up and i understand that, but i had sent the other 2 people the pms a week or 2  before u and then u and and the other on the same day.and out of all 4 pms i sent i only got 1 response so to me that tells me that u guys dont want my business.maybe cause me and brent had a issue or for whatever reason.i guess it is what it is.i waws just trying to help a lil
> *


not making excuses for anyone, but 2 different people had tried to PM me a few times before I finally recieved one of their PM's, but THEY already knew it was because of the famous server issues, some people are very understanding, here is what one PM said:



> *hey j im not sure if you got my last message or not. i need your paypal addy again. server prolly ate it.   *


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 12:51 PM~6101654
> *ok mr analyst
> 200 subscriptions x 35 bucks each = 7000
> how much does it cost to make 200 shirts
> *


umm, you didnt factor how much it costs to print a magazine so we can get you your subscription.  again, didnt say you werent going to get your shirt, you seem to only listen to part of what i say. i already put up the cost of shirts as well as cost of printing a magazine. we dont only print 200 magazines. they would not cost 1.50 and your subscription would be ridiculously priced. again, not expecting some people to understand, but if you want your 35.00 back i understand, and ill send it to you. let me know.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 4 2006, 02:06 PM~6101743
> *not making excuses for anyone, but 2 different people had tried to PM me a few times before I finally recieved one of their PM's, but THEY already knew it was because of the famous server issues, some people are very understanding, here is what one PM said:
> *


this has nothing to do with u my man.so dont get involved in what me and oc58 are talking about and that has to be the lamest fucking excuse u could of use.at least come up with something worth reading.like they wer out of town or something


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 01:15 PM~6101783
> *umm, you didnt factor how much it costs to print a magazine so we can get you your subscription.    again, didnt say you werent going to get your shirt, you seem to only listen to part of what i say. i already put up the cost of shirts as well as cost of printing a magazine. we dont only print 200 magazines. they would not cost 1.50 and your subscription would be  ridiculously priced. again, not expecting some people to understand, but if you want your 35.00 back i understand, and ill send it to you. let me know.
> *


thats cool you can paypal it to

[email protected]


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 12:58 PM~6101699
> *YES u did respond but to be honest with u. i sent 3 other people about it. u were the last one i sent it to and i appericate the fact u got back to me,u told me u were going to get back to me and now things came up and i understand that, but i had sent the other 2 people the pms a week or 2  before u and then u and and the other on the same day.and out of all 4 pms i sent i only got 1 response so to me that tells me that u guys dont want my business.maybe cause me and brent had a issue or for whatever reason.i guess it is what it is.i waws just trying to help a lil
> *


we appreciate any help, buisness is buisness, but we do try to help others when we can. most of us get a crap load of pms, some are regarding the same thing or same people with the same question. i know i have not responded to a couple, just a matter of what order i get them in. some people are more patient and we appreciate it, as well as those who are looking out, and appreciate those who make comments.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 04:18 PM~6101802
> *this has nothing to do with u my man.so dont get involved in what me and oc58 are talking about and that has to be the lamest fucking excuse u could of use.at least come up with something worth reading.like they wer out of town or something
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: if you dont like the truth, sorry.



if you dont want anyone to get involved in what you are saying, PM HIM, OR DONT POST IT IN A PUBLIC FORUM.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 01:19 PM~6101806
> *thats cool you can paypal it to
> 
> [email protected]
> *


check your paypal acount, should be there. three issues on the house, sorry you could not be satisfied.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 01:59 PM~6101704
> *is that the face u make when someone doesnt have 5.20s or listen to the doors  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 01:23 PM~6101826
> *check your paypal acount, should be there. three issues on the house, sorry you could not be satisfied.
> *


thank you sir.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 03:59 PM~6101704
> *is that the face u make when someone doesnt have 5.20s or listen to the doors  :biggrin:
> *


no, I usually dont waste my time :around:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 4 2006, 02:20 PM~6101812
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  if you dont like the truth, sorry.
> if you dont want anyone to get involved in what you are saying, PM HIM, OR DONT POST IT IN A PUBLIC FORUM.
> *


u know what i mean . not that like i said come up with a better excuse. believe me if someone was asking me about more issues to sell i would make sure they got my pms


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 02:20 PM~6101811
> *we appreciate any help, buisness is buisness, but we do try to help others when we can. most of us get a crap load of pms, some are regarding the same thing or same people with the same question. i know i have not responded to a couple, just a matter of what order i get them in. some people are more patient and we appreciate it, as well as those who are looking out, and appreciate those who make comments.
> *


yes and i like i said i appericate your response. at the end of the day i was just trying to help.there was past issues at the shop and alot of people were asking about them and where they can get, so i thought why not just place an order and get then here. its a win win. :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 01:29 PM~6101861
> *u know what i mean . not that like i said come up with a better excuse. believe me if someone was asking me about more issues to sell i would make sure they got my pms
> *


i already covered that topic and explained the situation. if someone has comments about the magazine or not satisfied, we welcome the replies. again we are moving forward with what we got going on. we got support from a lot of people, and if others are dissapointed about shirts or anything else, we will answer or address the issue. we dont hide or spread rumors. not directly talking to you either.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 4 2006, 02:46 PM~6101619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




















































































































Go and pick up SWRV magazine in the meantime if you dont want to wait H8TR. MESS WIT IT BUM.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 04:29 PM~6101861
> *u know what i mean . not that like i said come up with a better excuse. believe me if someone was asking me about more issues to sell i would make sure they got my pms
> *


Im not making excuses for anyone. But as far as not getting PM's, we can all admit, it happens, the Layitlow server takes a donk (shit) every now and then.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 4 2006, 02:33 PM~6101882
> *Im not making excuses for anyone. But as far as not getting PM's, we can all admit, it happens, the Layitlow server takes a donk (shit) every now and then.
> *


like i said i would make sure they got the pm


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 02:32 PM~6101876
> *i already covered that topic and explained the situation. if someone has comments about the magazine or not satisfied, we welcome the replies. again we are moving forward with what we got going on. we got support from a lot of people, and if others are dissapointed about shirts or anything else, we will answer or address the issue. we dont hide or spread rumors. not directly talking to you either.
> *


u have handled the situation very well and hope to see it soon


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

can i still have lonestars shirt :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2006, 04:32 PM~6101877
> *SWRV magazine
> *


 :barf: :barf: :banghead: :banghead: 


that shit is a discrace to mankind, and it dont belong anywhere around a lowrider magazine.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 4 2006, 11:36 AM~6101241
> *soory to say.people have had to see this coming thou.with something like 30k members on lil and it took forever to get the 200 people.shit i cant even find it anywhere  in fresno, my freind gets it for me every month at this lil liquaor store, and even at that they only get 2 issues for the whole month.my friend buys them both. i pm some of the guys from the mag to get them in the shop and i cant even get a response and when i do, i have to wait for them to get back at me. i was just trying to get the magazine out there,being that alot of lowriders and other people were asking about it.but if they dont want the business .nothing i can do about it. now dont get me confused , i love the magazine and have all 5 issues. so please dont try to act like im hating cause believe me im not. i think there magazine is way better then lrm.including the storys the put out on the builders from la.
> 
> great job
> *



problem isnt with the magazine sales its EXCEDING our initial projections and its in ALOT of stores all over the US, we only have one problem and its something we are taking care of


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 02:51 PM~6101947
> *problem isnt with the magazine sales its EXCEDING our initial projections and its in ALOT of stores all over the US, we only have one problem and its something we are taking care of
> *


if u say so, but it seems like people are still having problems finding it. fresno county alone is close to 1 million people and i have not seen it anywhere not even tower records when i go. just check the other thread and u still find people who cant find it. believe me theres alot of people in cental cali who cant find it.im not just talking about fresno either. my homies shop gets people are far as oregon. they ask about it as well. like i said i was trying to help, but i guess u dont need it since u are selling so many :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

fuk man people are still crying over a t-shirt???...and cancelling ..dammmmm

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 4 2006, 02:09 PM~6102009
> *fuk man people are still crying over a t-shirt???...and cancelling ..dammmmm
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


I WANT MINE TOO. BUT YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE CRYING OVER A T-SHIRT

BUT THE SHIRT DEAL WAS USED TO SELL SUBSCRIPTIONS.

SO ITS HARD TO TAKE SIDES ON THIS ONE


----------



## Mr Impala

and i probably did get your PM but i get alot of pm's every day the fact that I don't like you has nothing to do with it, we have been working on this problem for over amonth now and its been a big ordeal so thats been a little more important. Once we get things back in order and everything is cool you will be taken care of like all the other shops


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 4 2006, 03:09 PM~6102009
> *fuk man people are still crying over a t-shirt???...and cancelling ..dammmmm
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


what up huey u get that info for me yet


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 03:12 PM~6102019
> *and i probably did get your PM but i get alot of pm's every day the fact that I don't like you has nothing to do with it, we have been working on this problem for over amonth now and its been a big ordeal so thats been a little more important. Once we get things back in order and everything is cool you will be taken care of like all the other shops
> *


i dont want to deal with the magzine now u had your chance 
















































j/p :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2006, 02:11 PM~6102015
> *I WANT MINE TOO. BUT YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE CRYING OVER A T-SHIRT
> 
> BUT THE SHIRT DEAL WAS USED TO SELL SUBSCRIPTIONS.
> 
> SO ITS HARD TO TAKE SIDES ON THIS ONE
> *



i want mine too i paid for a subscription also to get a shirt im number 200 of 200 and i have my paypal reciept to prove it but i also know id rather have a shirt with the new name and logo instead of one thats gone. I mean it would be like me going to the swap meet and trying to sell BLVD magazine shirts really wouldnt be much point in wearing one of those now would there?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2006, 03:11 PM~6102015
> *I WANT MINE TOO. BUT YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE CRYING OVER A T-SHIRT
> 
> BUT THE SHIRT DEAL WAS USED TO SELL SUBSCRIPTIONS.
> 
> SO ITS HARD TO TAKE SIDES ON THIS ONE
> *


very true .maybe some people got tired of waiting


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 02:15 PM~6102034
> *i want mine too i paid for a subscription also to get a shirt im number 200 of 200 and i have my paypal reciept to prove it but i also know id rather have a shirt with the new name and logo instead of one thats gone. I mean it would be like me going to the swap meet and trying to sell BLVD magazine shirts really wouldnt be much point in wearing one of those now would there?
> *


I DIDNT READ EVERYTHING IN ALL THE PAGES :biggrin: SO I HAVE NO IDEA WHATS GOING ON  BUT GOOD LUCK BRO :biggrin: I WILL WAIT ITS ONLY 140 QUARTERS OR 350 DIMES SO IF I DONT GET MINE OH WELL :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 4 2006, 02:11 PM~6102015
> *I WANT MINE TOO. BUT YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE CRYING OVER A T-SHIRT
> 
> BUT THE SHIRT DEAL WAS USED TO SELL SUBSCRIPTIONS.
> 
> SO ITS HARD TO TAKE SIDES ON THIS ONE
> *



well maybe its hard to shirts in super big sizes ..were not small kats ..

so ill wait .. i want a red shirt and a blue and a grey for makein me wait ...lol..


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 4 2006, 02:23 PM~6102079
> *well maybe its hard to shirts in super big sizes ..were not small kats ..
> 
> so ill wait .. i want a red shirt and a blue and a grey for makein me wait ...lol..
> 
> 
> *


TO MUCH MATERIAL NEED FOR 200 FAT MAN SHIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 02:15 PM~6102034
> *i want mine too i paid for a subscription also to get a shirt im number 200 of 200 and i have my paypal reciept to prove it but i also know id rather have a shirt with the new name and logo instead of one thats gone. I mean it would be like me going to the swap meet and trying to sell BLVD magazine shirts really wouldnt be much point in wearing one of those now would there?
> *



agree 100% :biggrin: I like everybody else have seen the QUALITY of the mags. so with that in MIND I will wait and support the next


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 4 2006, 02:09 PM~6102009
> *fuk man people are still crying over a t-shirt???...and cancelling ..dammmmm
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


hey i didnt ask for a refund he offered so fuck it.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 04:55 PM~6102606
> *hey i didnt ask for a refund he offered so fuck it.
> *


so give it back and send me the shirt :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

shit I just bought my mag today from BARNES AND NOBLES. That shit is hella gangsta. Where do I sign up at???????


----------



## 78lincoln

:thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ

magazine is great, do whatever you guys got to do to get it right and keep putting it out there , i bought a lrm the other night because my tlm hadnt come in , and SHIT what a difference , the paper felt like newspaper and and the quality of pics werent near the caliber of tlm.


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 04:55 PM~6102606
> *hey i didnt ask for a refund he offered so fuck it.
> *


Cause u been crying over a petty ass t shirt


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 4 2006, 04:08 PM~6103032
> *Cause u been crying over a petty ass t shirt
> *


 :0 :0 a newbie told you that :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 4 2006, 05:08 PM~6103032
> *Cause u been crying over a petty ass t shirt
> *


hey do me a favor, suck my dick?


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 06:03 PM~6103396
> *hey do me a favor, suck my dick?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 07:03 PM~6103396
> *hey do me a favor, suck my dick?
> *


By the way u crying on here 4 a $10 shirt the only dick u have must be stuck in your ass *****


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 4 2006, 06:17 PM~6103518
> *By the way u crying on here 4 a  $10 shirt  the only dick u have must be stuck in your ass *****
> *


cool. when do you want to get off it?


----------



## lone star

no need to go back and forth on these gentlemens' topic. pm me if u really want to get gangster.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 01:41 AM~6099311
> *Theres alot of rumors out there flying around about our demise, while we have had a great setback we will move on and make the necessary changes to keep going with the magazine, might be under a new name might be quarterly might be bi monthly but no matter what we want to keep on with this. Alot of you have no clue how much money it takes to do something of this magnitude but ill tell you this much with 4 issues out its in the hundreds of thousands of dollars so far. I can't go into great details about the whole situation but rest assured that subscribers will get shirts and magazines etc etc. The 5th issue has been pushed back until we resolve everything. So be patient and don't trip even if we change names it will be the same team putting the magazine together and it will be better than ever. So don't give up on it theres alot of heart behind this book and we are more determined than ever to show everyone thats starting the rumors and "gloating" that we got alot left in us and we will continue to be the BEST magazine out there for lowriders bar none. We welcome the challenge and we will show "them" why we are the best magazine out there
> *


Just wanted to say thanks to the team at Traditional Lowriding for being passion-driven, creative, and dedicated. Profits are important but the fight I'm seeing and the dedication to the cause the magazine was created for is commendable! Profits will come when everything is ironed out and that's what I'm hearing consistently from all you guys... for that reason I'm HONORED to have the opportunities you guys have provided to be shooting a little for the magazine. 

Just the couple assignments I've had have been memorable--when you walk in with that shirt people are EXCITED!! They want t-shirts, they want subscriptions, they want magazines. *There is certainly NO lack of passion in the people reading the magazine and it's just nice to see that coming from the top down. Again the team is passion-driven, creative, and dedicated... if you're in this forum and you enjoy the mag you couldn't be rooting for a more dependable team from the owners, to the editor, to the photographers. * So keep it up!! I'm confident that the progress that the team can accomplish could be nothing short of what lowrider enthusiasts nationally are looking for. We're all waiting patiently and supporting what TLM is doing.


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 06:27 PM~6103586
> *no need to go back and forth on these gentlemens' topic. pm me if u really want to get gangster.
> *


MAN OF MY OWN WORDS :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 07:27 PM~6103586
> *no need to go back and forth on these gentlemens' topic. pm me if u really want to get gangster.
> *


So u get really gangster by sending pms?lol. But i agree on not fuckin up their topic "GANGSTER"


----------



## G2G_Al

Broke down and orders a subscription today!!!! 

We need at least one good mag out there!!


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 4 2006, 07:35 PM~6104269
> *Just wanted to say thanks to the team at Traditional Lowriding for being passion-driven, creative, and dedicated.  Profits are important but the fight I'm seeing and the dedication to the cause the magazine was created for is commendable!  Profits will come when everything is ironed out and that's what I'm hearing consistently from all you guys... for that reason I'm HONORED to have the opportunities you guys have provided to be shooting a little for the magazine.
> 
> Just the couple assignments I've had have been memorable--when you walk in with that shirt people are EXCITED!!  They want t-shirts, they want subscriptions, they want magazines.  There is certainly NO lack of passion in the people reading the magazine and it's just nice to see that coming from the top down.  Again the team is passion-driven, creative, and dedicated... if you're in this forum and you enjoy the mag you couldn't be rooting for a more dependable team from the owners, to the editor, to the photographers.  So keep it up!!  I'm confident that the progress that the team can accomplish could be nothing short of what lowrider enthusiasts nationally are looking for.  We're all waiting patiently and supporting what TLM is doing.
> *



this is what I am talking about, outstanding!! 

We need these guys to continue on this journey, and I am behind them 100%


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 10:40 AM~6100681
> *Sup Toro how was the show? We had a great time in SD and man we saw people all over the show reading the magazine it was an awesome feeling  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm doing good...just keeping busy....still working on the shoots......the Streetlow show was off the hook.....the magazine did very well there, very well.....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Sep 4 2006, 10:43 AM~6100693
> *Sup Toro! How's Tony and Tito holdin' up! uffin:
> *


hahahhaa....they didn't leave until almost 8 last night......they wanna move down to the Central Coast and Tony wants to ride the yellow bus...heheheheh....it was good.....Tito took first street 60's convertable....


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 5 2006, 06:03 AM~6106857
> *hahahhaa....they didn't leave until almost 8 last night......they wanna move down to the Central Coast and Tony wants to ride the yellow bus...heheheheh....it was good.....Tito took first street 60's convertable....
> *


Ready for Chico? Mi casa, su casa. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2006, 04:12 PM~6102019
> *and i probably did get your PM but i get alot of pm's every day the fact that I don't like you has nothing to do with it, we have been working on this problem for over amonth now and its been a big ordeal so thats been a little more important. Once we get things back in order and everything is cool you will be taken care of like all the other shops
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pimpala6462

So does this mean i am not getting the magazine with 99 problems on the cover?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Sep 5 2006, 05:31 PM~6111250
> *So does this mean i am not getting the magazine with 99 problems on the cover?
> *


dont whine. unless u want your money back :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

is the 4th issue out yet?


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon

Not recieved 3 or 4 yet :uh: UK subscribers being left out (J/P)  

any ideas when i will recieve them?


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 09:00 PM~6112893
> *dont whine. unless u want your money back  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 09:00 PM~6112893
> *dont whine. unless u want your money back  :biggrin:
> *


dont whine unless your a woman or child. even then the women i know dont whine.


6462 #4 should be on it's way, ill find out about your #3.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 6 2006, 12:58 PM~6115870
> *dont whine unless your a woman or child. even then the women i know dont whine.
> 6462 #4 should be on it's way, ill find out about your #3.
> *


ummmm I cant remember, but #4 is Freddy's 61?


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2006, 11:10 AM~6115931
> *ummmm I cant remember, but #4 is Freddy's 61?
> *


#4 is with Freddy's ride on the cover

For those who have subscribed previously, before 2-3 weeks ago, you'll be getting a shirt along with a new issue. it wont be next month when the magazine normally comes out, but those who have supported us and have been patient are going to be rewarded. Again, hopefully we can continue to earn the respect we have been recieving.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

I STILL HAVE NOT GOT THIS MONTH ISSUE  :angry:


----------



## Nasty

I honestly feel cryin over not gettin a t shirt *YET* is bullshit.

First of all none of us paid for the free T-shirt!! we paid for the magazine which we have been getting.

These guys arnt in some corp. building collecting our money and puttin out a shitty magazine...

for fuck sake for the subcribers. when you get your next magazine, check out the postal charge to send that magazine. how many of u have gotten a LRM magazine all ripped up and fucked up in the mail box??? i know i have a bunch of fuckin times. how many of u have turn the pages of a LRM and the page ripped?? 

TLM is a magazine made for the riders. they thought about all the problems the other mags have and made theirs better. to benifit the readers.. the moment you got the first issue in your hands you have got your moneys worth.

So for all you cry babies cryin over a damn shirt. let these guys sort out what they need to and give them a damn break. the havnt put out the shirts for a reason and im sure you will find out that reason soon!!


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 6 2006, 01:38 PM~6116058
> *I honestly feel cryin over not gettin a t shirt YET is bullshit.
> 
> First of all  none of us paid for the free T-shirt!! we paid for the magazine which we have been getting.
> 
> These guys arnt in some corp. building collecting our money and puttin out a shitty magazine...
> 
> for fuck sake for the subcribers. when you get your next magazine, check out the postal charge to send that magazine. how many of u have gotten a LRM magazine all ripped up and fucked up in the mail box??? i know i have a bunch of fuckin times. how many of u have turn the pages of a LRM and the page ripped??
> 
> TLM is a magazine made for the riders. they thought about all the problems the other mags have and made theirs better. to benifit the readers.. the moment you got the first issue in your hands you have got your moneys worth.
> 
> So for all you cry babies cryin over a damn shirt. let these guys sort out what they need to and give them a damn break. the havnt put out the shirts for a reason and im sure you will find out that reason soon!!
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 6 2006, 10:45 AM~6116098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea and u still fuck ugly old bitches :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Nasty84+Sep 6 2006, 11:38 AM~6116058-->
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly feel cryin over not gettin a t shirt *YET* is bullshit.
> 
> First of all  none of us paid for the free T-shirt!! we paid for the magazine which we have been getting.
> 
> These guys arnt in some corp. building collecting our money and puttin out a shitty magazine...
> 
> for fuck sake for the subcribers. when you get your next magazine, check out the postal charge to send that magazine. how many of u have gotten a LRM magazine all ripped up and fucked up in the mail box??? i know i have a bunch of fuckin times. how many of u have turn the pages of a LRM and the page ripped??
> 
> TLM is a magazine made for the riders. they thought about all the problems the other mags have and made theirs better. to benifit the readers.. the moment you got the first issue in your hands you have got your moneys worth.
> 
> So for all you cry babies cryin over a damn shirt. let these guys sort out what they need to and give them a damn break. the havnt put out the shirts for a reason and im sure you will find out that reason soon!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-trudawg_@Sep 6 2006, 11:45 AM~6116098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



^^^^^^^^ X3 :biggrin: ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mr Impala

the new format of our magazine will be like nothing you have ever seen before  well you may have seen it if you read The Rodders Journal if you havent do a search online about it  these magazines r the same number of pages :0









our new format will be done in a similar style of The Rodders Journal which is the magazine to the left. :biggrin: its gonna be more expensive and bi m onthly but i assure you it feels more like a BOOK than a magzine


----------



## TwOtYme

are we still gunna get issue #4 with 99 problems on the cover?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 6 2006, 12:08 PM~6116242
> *are we still gunna get issue #4 with 99 problems on the cover?
> *



yup its already on its way  you guys should be seeing them friday-saturday


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 12:13 PM~6116268
> *yup its already on its way   you guys should be seeing them friday-saturday
> *



keep the mag alive homies with whatever name....fuck the shirts...


----------



## 64SUP

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 02:04 PM~6116212
> *the new format of our magazine will be like nothing you have ever seen before    well you may have seen it if you read The Rodders Journal if you havent do a search online about it   these magazines r the same number of pages  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our new format will be done in a similar style of The Rodders Journal which is the magazine to the left.  :biggrin: its gonna be more expensive and bi m onthly but i assure you it feels more like a BOOK than a magzine
> *


Just got my first Rodders Journal about 2 weeks ago... the photography is amazing and the layouts are crisp and innovative! They really work the text around the images. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 6 2006, 01:16 PM~6116287
> *Just got my first Rodders Journal about 2 weeks ago... the photography is amazing and the layouts are crisp and innovative!  They really work the text around the images.  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


WHERE THE PICS FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 6 2006, 01:15 PM~6116281
> *keep the mag alive homies with whatever name....fuck the shirts...
> *


Thats what Iam talkin about!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 11:13 AM~6116268
> *yup its already on its way   you guys should be seeing them friday-saturday
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 02:04 PM~6116212
> *the new format of our magazine will be like nothing you have ever seen before    well you may have seen it if you read The Rodders Journal if you havent do a search online about it   these magazines r the same number of pages  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our new format will be done in a similar style of The Rodders Journal which is the magazine to the left.  :biggrin: its gonna be more expensive and bi m onthly but i assure you it feels more like a BOOK than a magzine
> *


I get the Rodder Journal and for all those who dont, there is nothing else out there like it. 

Not that quality is an issue with the way it is now, but if it's means taking it to the highest quality, I am all for 6 issues a year opposed to 12.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2006, 12:36 PM~6116447
> *I get the Rodder Journal and for all those who dont, there is nothing else out there like it.
> 
> Not that quality is an issue with the way it is now, but if it's means taking it to the highest quality, I am all for 6 issues a year opposed to 12.
> 
> 
> *


maybe you can post a few pics of your rodders journals inside and out :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Sep 6 2006, 02:17 PM~6116290
> *WHERE THE PICS FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *


Still working on them... plus, I'm not really sure what to do when they're finished (about putting them up online). I'll get you some to peek at soon though. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 02:45 PM~6116508
> *maybe you can post a few pics of your rodders journals inside and out  :biggrin:
> *


And until then... check out these links:

*<a href=\'http://roddersjournal.com/files/VonFranco.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>http://roddersjournal.com/files/VonFranco.pdf</a>*


----------



## texasgold

For those who have subscribed previously, will we still be getting the 12 issues or just 6?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 02:45 PM~6116508
> *maybe you can post a few pics of your rodders journals inside and out  :biggrin:
> *


Will do in a bit....

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

Where's Brandon?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 6 2006, 10:58 AM~6115870
> *dont whine unless your a woman or child. even then the women i know dont whine.
> 6462 #4 should be on it's way, ill find out about your #3.
> *


what would u know about a woman


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 6 2006, 11:38 AM~6116058
> *I honestly feel cryin over not gettin a t shirt YET is bullshit.
> 
> First of all  none of us paid for the free T-shirt!! we paid for the magazine which we have been getting.
> 
> These guys arnt in some corp. building collecting our money and puttin out a shitty magazine...
> 
> for fuck sake for the subcribers. when you get your next magazine, check out the postal charge to send that magazine. how many of u have gotten a LRM magazine all ripped up and fucked up in the mail box??? i know i have a bunch of fuckin times. how many of u have turn the pages of a LRM and the page ripped??
> 
> TLM is a magazine made for the riders. they thought about all the problems the other mags have and made theirs better. to benifit the readers.. the moment you got the first issue in your hands you have got your moneys worth.
> 
> So for all you cry babies cryin over a damn shirt. let these guys sort out what they need to and give them a damn break. the havnt put out the shirts for a reason and im sure you will find out that reason soon!!
> *


dont trip homie its not about the t shirt or the 35 bucks. i took the money and gave it to these guys to help out a sick rider. i rather give it to them, then give it to someone who says they are in it for the love. when that is clearly not the case. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=283236&st=140


----------



## hoppinlincoln

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 12:13 PM~6116268
> *yup its already on its way   you guys should be seeing them friday-saturday
> *


This is what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2006, 02:32 PM~6117435
> *dont trip homie its not about the t shirt or the 35 bucks. i took the money and gave it to these guys to help out a sick rider.  i rather give it to them, then give it to someone who says they are in it for the love. when that is clearly not the case.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=283236&st=140
> *



making a living doing something you love is not a bad thing. If we didn't care we would walk away and say fuck it. Of course making money is a good thing but if all we cared about was making a buck or 2 then the magazine would be full of bullshit ads, the paper would be more like other magzines, layouts would be shit and we would have ALOT more pages of ads.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 02:38 PM~6117477
> *making a living doing something you love is not a bad thing. If we didn't care we would walk away and say fuck it. Of course making money is a good thing but if all we cared about was making a buck or 2 then the magazine would be full of bullshit ads, the paper would be more like other magzines, layouts would be shit and we would have ALOT more pages of ads.
> *


i wouldnt know man. i dont run a magazine. all i do is subscribe. let me make my point clear. all i did was ask a question. i heard something and i wanted to know if it was true or not. so i went to the source. this topic. people took offense and i didnt really get a clear answer. then mr cocky offered my money back. so i said ok fuck it ill take my money back. giving my money back didnt really solve the problem. if there even was a problem. i aint trippin good luck on your magazine. i still support it. ill just buy it when i want and when its available instead of waiting for it.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2006, 02:01 PM~6116642
> *For those who have subscribed previously, will we still be getting the 12 issues or just 6?
> *


??? still need an answer


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2006, 02:59 PM~6117650
> *??? still need an answer
> *


stop whining woman :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2006, 02:59 PM~6117650
> *??? still need an answer
> *


when we figure everything out you guys will all be informed


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

edit


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2006, 02:29 PM~6117415
> *what would u know about a woman
> *


funny how you get personal when you make yourself look like a whining kid. you even called it whining, just using your own words. yes you asked a question, we answered it, and it wasnt sufficient. It seemed as the only way you would be happy is if I refunded your money, so I offered. You didn't have to accept, but you did, and I sent it. Im glad you found someone who could use the money. You dont know me personally or what I do on a daily basis to help others. You just talk out the wrong end, look stupid doing so and keep going. We did what we could for you, everyone else is cool with what we are doing. This is out of our pocket, no one has made any money. As you said, you dont know what it takes to put together a magazine, but you chose to through out numbers and asked why the shirts werent out. Bro its a shirt, they are going out, sucks that you like making shit out of nothing. 

ps i know women dont like whiners, must be why you stock the plastic kind under your bed


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2006, 01:01 PM~6116642
> *For those who have subscribed previously, will we still be getting the 12 issues or just 6?
> *


depends on what we do, like we said before, a letter will go out explaining what i going on.


----------



## texasgold

All I know is "if" the magazine goes Bi-Monthly i still want "my" 12 issues. I paid for them up front. If the 4th issue has gone out cool, that means that I still have 8 more issues coming.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2006, 02:54 PM~6117635
> *i wouldnt know man. i dont run a magazine. all i do is subscribe.  let me make my point clear. all i did was ask a question.  i heard something and i wanted to know if it was true or not.  so i went to the source. this topic. people took offense and i didnt really get a clear answer. then mr cocky offered my money back. so i said ok fuck it ill take my money back.  giving my money back didnt really solve the problem. if there even was a problem.  i aint trippin good luck on your magazine.  i still support it. ill just buy it when i want and when its available instead of waiting for it.
> *


if i were cocky i would have told everyone to fuck off, not worried about the subscribers. we would have also printed on shit paper, put in shit content, spend less money shooting cars in the studio, actually pay ourselves for doing work. we also put out a lot Trader Info on here so people do know what goes on behind the scene. we dont have to do that; especially if we wanted just to screw people  we welcome the support, and have far few people thinking we are not doing the best we can


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 6 2006, 03:47 PM~6117992
> *depends on what we do, like we said before, a letter will go out explaining what i going on.
> *


Just as long as the dude from the Mexican Mafia that I subscribed gets his issues in the Fed prison, I'm cool. I don't want any hits being called out on me.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2006, 03:51 PM~6118014
> *All I know is "if" the magazine goes Bi-Monthly i still want "my" 12 issues.  I paid for them up front.  If the 4th issue has gone out cool, that means that I still have 8 more issues coming.
> *



like we said, we will take care of that when we get there.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 02:01 PM~6117665
> *when we figure everything out you guys will all be informed
> *


That's the only answer I need... :biggrin: If you guys decide to make it like Rodder's Journal I'll be happy with the magazine going bi-monthly, $35 dollars still isn't a bad price. :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

No matter what the changes. the magazine is still gonna be the best lowrider mag around.

it seems to me the changes are for the better not the worst.  

i got your guys back :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Sep 6 2006, 04:04 PM~6118106
> *That's the only answer I need... :biggrin:    If you guys decide to make it like Rodder's Journal I'll be happy with the magazine going bi-monthly, $35 dollars still isn't a bad price.  :biggrin:
> *


we agree, new subscriptions might have an adjusted price. like we said, we are taking care of people. we just ask for patience and thankful for those who display it. the wait will be worth it.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

damn rodders journal is the shit.the pages are thick as hell.and the photos and how they keep the words off the vehicles is amazing.dam brent u are puttin the others to rest...i guess i need to get the sub...none in theimperial valley..........


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 6 2006, 03:08 PM~6118138
> *No matter what the changes. the magazine is still gonna be the best lowrider mag around.
> 
> it seems to me the changes are for the better not the worst.
> 
> Bradon,Johnny, and everyone else... i got your guys back  :biggrin:
> *


This is true and for $35 a year, it was probably the best $35 dollars I spent in a long time.


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 6 2006, 10:58 AM~6115870
> *dont whine unless your a woman or child. even then the women i know dont whine.
> 6462 #4 should be on it's way, ill find out about your #3.
> *


cool thanks man


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2006, 02:51 PM~6118014
> *All I know is "if" the magazine goes Bi-Monthly i still want "my" 12 issues.  I paid for them up front.  If the 4th issue has gone out cool, that means that I still have 8 more issues coming.
> *


6 or 12?? :dunno: 

My Paypal went thru in July and I haven't rec'vd nuthin at all.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Sep 6 2006, 05:12 PM~6118162
> *damn rodders journal is the shit.the pages are thick as hell.and the photos and how they keep the words off the vehicles is amazing.dam brent u are puttin the others to rest...i guess i need to get the sub...none in theimperial valley..........
> *


what u mean u cant find them in imperial valley brent said there over selling, but yet people still cant find them wow.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2006, 03:32 PM~6117435
> *dont trip homie its not about the t shirt or the 35 bucks. i took the money and gave it to these guys to help out a sick rider.  i rather give it to them, then give it to someone who says they are in it for the love. when that is clearly not the case.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=283236&st=140
> *


:0 good man even if u are a cry baby 
































j/p :biggrin: the man believe what he believes, cant knock him for that


----------



## himbone

so are we receiving vol#4 the one in stores now???? if not i dont mind ill go pick it up just dont want to miss it??


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 6 2006, 06:17 PM~6118549
> *what u mean u cant find them in imperial valley brent said there over selling, but yet people still cant find them wow.
> *


.....some stores get 5 to 10 copies...I have seen people buying 2 to 3 copies each...so if you are not one of those people, then you don't get one....it's sad..but it's a hot item......if you see one, most likely you get one for a homie or two....I know I would............and people can't find em cuz they are over selling....


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 6 2006, 04:26 PM~6118601
> *so are we receiving vol#4 the one in stores now???? if not i dont mind ill go pick it up just dont want to miss it??
> *


exactly what i want to know...let us subcruibers know if were not going to recieve this issue (bowtie 61 cover) so we can go to the store and buy em before its to late


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 6 2006, 06:38 PM~6118669
> *.....some stores get 5 to 10 copies...I have seen people buying 2 to 3 copies each...so if you are not one of those people, then you don't get one....it's sad..but it's a hot item......if you see one, most likely you get one for a homie or two....I know I would............and people can't find em cuz they are over selling....
> *


where danny gets his from thers only 2 every month,only because the store is down the street from the shop and he kowns when they get there. so he buys them. believe me there very few in fresno-madera county


----------



## Mr Impala

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*SUBSCRIBERS WILL HAVE THE 4TH ISSUE WITH THE 61 FROM BOWTIE IN YOUR MAILBOXES STARTING TOMORROW AND DEPENDING WHERE YOUR LOCATED AS LATE AS SATURDAY/MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 6 2006, 06:48 PM~6118728
> *where danny gets his from thers only 2 every month,only because the store is down the street from the shop and he kowns when they get there. so he buys them. believe me there very few in fresno-madera county
> *


exactly....that's what I mean.....the store owner needs to tell the person delivering the product to take more.......so go yell at Danny..hehehe...and his car is coming out in a future issue also....soooooo he's gonna buy out all the stores in area..hehehehhh


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 6 2006, 07:09 PM~6118888
> *exactly....that's what I mean.....the store owner needs to tell the person delivering the product to take more.......so go yell at Danny..hehehe...and his car is coming out in a future issue also....soooooo he's gonna buy out all the stores in area..hehehehhh
> *


danny gets mine for me so i give him a hug instead, lol guess hell have to buy those 2 as well. hoepfully u can hook us up with some of yours :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 06:59 PM~6118799
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>SUBSCRIBERS WILL HAVE THE 4TH ISSUE WITH THE 61 FROM BOWTIE IN YOUR MAILBOXES STARTING TOMORROW AND DEPENDING WHERE YOUR LOCATED AS LATE AS SATURDAY/MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


good info now people can stop asking lol


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 6 2006, 07:17 PM~6118944
> *danny gets mine for me so i give him a hug  instead, lol  guess hell have to buy those 2 as well. hoepfully u can hook us up with some of yours  :biggrin:
> *


hehehe...he'll be getting a box..


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 4 2006, 11:29 AM~6100630
> *Cost Analysis Brought to you Buy TLM sponsored by Visa
> 
> Cost Per Issue: 1.50
> Shipping: 3.50
> Total Cost To Ship 1 Magazine : 5.00
> 4 Issues Sent : 20.00
> 1 Shirt + Shipping: 8.00
> Total Cost: 28.00
> Yearly Cost For Subscription: 60.00
> Cost of Subscription for the Public: 35.00
> Difference Now: 7.00
> Difference For Year: -33.00
> 
> Staff Dedication, Heart and Love From Supporters: Priceless
> 
> So where is the gimmick in our numbers?
> Whn the time comes, there will be a letter to explain what is going on and what our plan is. Legally we can do many things, BUT our solution will satisfy the majority of those. Our solution is out of respect for supporters, friends(who make up about half the subscribers we have) and fellow riders.
> *


that kinda sux, i had a feeling this was happening. isnt this a recipe for disaster, it seems to me like the more subscriptions yall sell, the more money yall lose..... hope yall figure something out, cause we need this magazine around for the long run, good luck.

*just for the record, i still have yet to see even 1 copy on the shelves in san antonio ever*


----------



## SUNNYD

Man its ashame to see this Magazine Flop, it was a badass magazine


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 12:51 PM~6101654
> *ok mr analyst
> 200 subscriptions x 35 bucks each = 7000
> how much does it cost to make 200 shirts
> *



it all depends on the setup fee, art work fee, and color fee.

How many colors, is the artwork done, how many shirts?

cheapest could be $5 bucks for single color and $10 bucks for two/three colors...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 6 2006, 07:02 PM~6119241
> *Man its ashame to see this Magazine Flop, it was a badass magazine
> *


If getting better is your definition of flopping then i guess your right


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 06:05 PM~6119274
> *If getting better is your definition of flopping then i guess your right
> *


well i just want to let you guys know that you guys put together a wonderfull mag for us...out of the 4 or 5 issues i got i fell i got more than my money's worth...i'll be waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 6 2006, 07:53 PM~6119173
> *hehehe...he'll be getting a box..
> *


    SO I DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT GETTING THAT ONE EITHER


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn, i'm offline for a few days and i miss all this b/s drama... damn i'm so glad i've been to busy to have caught all this shit while it was happening...

i hope i speak for everyone up here in the NW... you guys are doing a great job, doing the best you can with the limited resources available to you as opposed to LRM which is owned by PRIMEDIA the larget automitive magazine company out there in the world.... yet you are putting out a better magazine for the riders, and not sacrificing quailty like so many do to cut costs... 

to the staff of what may not be TLM anymore, I and Royal Image NW chapters got your backs.... anyone of you guys ever make it up to the NW, the Seattle area that is your very welcome to just come hang out with me at the crib and even stay to cut costs on hotels.... my door is always open.....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Sep 6 2006, 03:46 PM~6117983
> *funny how you get personal when you make yourself look like a whining kid.  you even called it whining, just using your own words. yes you asked a question, we answered it, and it wasnt sufficient. It seemed as the only way you would be happy is if I refunded your money, so I offered. You didn't have to accept, but you did, and I sent it. Im glad you found someone who could use the money. You dont know me personally or what I do on a daily basis to help others. You just talk out the wrong end, look stupid doing so and keep going. We did what we could for you, everyone else is cool with what we are doing. This is out of our pocket, no one has made any money. As you said, you dont know what it takes to put together a magazine, but you chose to through out numbers and asked why the shirts werent out. Bro its a shirt, they are going out, sucks that you like making shit out of nothing.
> 
> ps i know women dont like whiners, must be why you stock the plastic kind under your bed
> *


 go write a book already. or a poem


----------



## lone star

as i stated before mr oc58. "ITS NOT ABOUT THE SHIRT" you keep missing my point let me break it down for you. the point is. i along with many others paid for our subscription up front 35 bucks not alot of money. were told something and were given nothing. the shirts were used as a gimick to get subcribers u can say it however u want, but bottom line, the shirt was a selling point, an incentive to subscribe. turn the table around. how about i tell you. send me 12 issues, and when i get the 12th issue i will send you 35 bux. doesnt sound like good business does it. the incentive was a shirt. not a big deal. the incentive should have been sent out with the 1st issue, for subscribers only. why is it that subscribers are saying they havent received issues, yet others are claiming they find it in stores. again go ahead and send me the other 9 issues , and ill send you the 35 bucks back, whenver i get everything worked out, all the details ill tell you later  this is not to disrespect anyone involved with the magazine. because to be honest i think its a badass magazine and with the right crew and organization it will blow LRM off the shelf. hell you guys are welcome to come down here and still shoot my car for the magazine just let me know


----------



## baghdady

Lone star,


Things happened brother that might have been out of their control. I understand your point and it is a valid one. But I really wished that we as a community would try to help them succeed instead of turning our backs. 

If you support and believe in what they are doing then just drop it bro. You guys clashed and he gave you your money back, Sounds like a done deal. Now it seems like you still want to argue your point.


----------



## Nasty

Wow is all i got to say


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 6 2006, 05:48 PM~6118728
> *where danny gets his from thers only 2 every month,only because the store is down the street from the shop and he kowns when they get there. so he buys them. believe me there very few in fresno-madera county
> *



ill vouch for that one. we gotta drive all over to find the mag not alot of stores carry any lowrider mags unless its lowrider, i have a hard time finding streetlow also. i am a subscriber and i also go to the store to buy it too, just so i have my reading material and my collector issues. i hope everything works out whether its 6 or 12 issues a year, id rather buy that than a bunch of adds.


----------



## lowriders2choppers

damn.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Keep up the good work! Definately loving the magazine! Every issue so far has been excellent!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

mags been great. still anticipating the next issue. dont know what happen or what you guys ar going thru but its cool, sounds like you guys are working something out. as much as i would like to see the current mag stay as is and keep coming every month... im sure when its all said and done, and the mag thicker nicer and even though you guys thinking bi monthly, we'll be just as happy. do what you guys gotta do uffin:


----------



## pimpala6462

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2006, 04:36 PM~6126067
> *mags  been great. still anticipating the next issue. dont know what happen or what you guys ar going thru but its cool, sounds like you guys are working something out.  as much as i would like to see the current mag stay as is and keep coming every month... im sure when its all said and done, and the mag thicker nicer and even though you guys thinking bi monthly, we'll be just as happy. do what you guys gotta do uffin:
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 7 2006, 01:44 PM~6124285
> *ill vouch for that one. we gotta drive all over to find the mag not alot of stores carry any lowrider mags unless its lowrider, i have a hard time finding streetlow also. i am a subscriber and i also go to the store to buy it too, just so i have my reading material and my collector issues. i hope everything works out whether its 6 or 12 issues a year, id rather buy that than a bunch of adds.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This is by far the most anticipated issue....... 1 day left????? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

:biggrin:.................


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 05:59 PM~6118799
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>SUBSCRIBERS WILL HAVE THE 4TH ISSUE WITH THE 61 FROM BOWTIE IN YOUR MAILBOXES STARTING TOMORROW AND DEPENDING WHERE YOUR LOCATED AS LATE AS SATURDAY/MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


So what about the t-shirts? j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 8 2006, 12:49 AM~6128875
> *So what about the t-shirts? fuck i want my shirt just like lone star does  :biggrin:
> *


what u want a refund too, wtf just cause lone star got his money back, dont mean u do too :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 05:59 PM~6118799
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>SUBSCRIBERS WILL HAVE THE 4TH ISSUE WITH THE 61 FROM BOWTIE IN YOUR MAILBOXES STARTING TOMORROW AND DEPENDING WHERE YOUR LOCATED AS LATE AS SATURDAY/MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *



thats great, but what happened to Issue 3 ? I have Pm'd you about this but got no response, not sure how else to contact you to get your attention other than right here


----------



## menace59

Great magazine! Ads are what makes the magazine successful not subscriptions. These guys would need at least 30 full page ads at 1k per month, just to make the printing cost, not counting deliveries, ad design, andt etc,. Good luck guys and keep up the good work!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Sep 8 2006, 03:57 AM~6129470
> *Great magazine! Ads are what makes the magazine successful not subscriptions. These guys would need at least 30 full page ads at 1k per month, just to make the printing cost, not counting deliveries, ad design, andt etc,.  Good luck guys and keep up the good work!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Agree. I do not feel that is something that is out of their reach. The quality is there for the advertisers to see.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 01:09 AM~6121093
> *as i stated before mr oc58. "ITS NOT ABOUT THE SHIRT"  you keep missing my point let me break it down for you. the point is. i along with many others paid for our subscription up front 35 bucks not alot of money.  were told something and were given nothing. the shirts were used as a gimick to get subcribers u can say it however u want, but bottom line, the shirt was a selling point, an incentive to subscribe. turn the table around. how about i tell you. send me 12 issues, and when i get the 12th issue i will send you 35 bux. doesnt sound like good business does it.  the incentive was a shirt. not a big deal. the incentive should have been sent out with the 1st issue, for subscribers only.  why is it that subscribers are saying they havent received issues, yet others are claiming they find it in stores.  again go ahead and send me the other 9 issues , and ill send you the 35 bucks back, whenver i get everything worked out, all the details ill tell you later    this is not to disrespect anyone involved with the magazine. because to be honest i think its a badass magazine and with the right crew and organization it will blow LRM off the shelf.  hell you guys are welcome to come down here and still shoot my car for the magazine just let me know
> *


Nobody is doing it, but I gotta agree with lonestar. There's no doubt the magazine is nice. But the tshirt was used to entice people to subscribe. The tshirt really isn't a big deal, but I know I thought I subscribed late. Everyone was talking about how dope the mag was going to be. I was thinking "Eh, I'll wait to see it, don't want to get burned on it like people did on the last 2 mags" Then when the free shirt thing popped up, I thought what the hell, even if I only get 4 or 5 issues, I'll get a shirt, that'll be worth the $35. When I subscribe, what do I see. I'm number 16. SOOO obviously, I wasn't the only one. I subscribed late as shit, and only 15 others had done it, before the shirt came around? SUUURRREEEE the shirt had nothing to do with it  We were also told we would always get the mag before the stores put it out, unless the stores were doing it early. In the cincy area, we never had any mags here until the 3 issue, but the 4th has been on newstands for a week and a half (and that's at Barnes and Noble, so I know they aren't out early) and I still don't have mine in the mail. 

I know it costs a lot to build a magazine, that's why I've never understood all the fucking whiners complaining about rim ads in LRM. Have you EVER picked up ANY magazine? They ALL have lots of ads. That's how they can afford to exist. Sure there are a few with such a huge following they don't need as many, but no matter how close minded and self centered you are, most magazines are about MONEY, period. You think one of the workers at LRM can tell their kids, "No honey, we don't have any food today, but there's no rim ads in the new issue and all the "riders" don't have to turn a few extra pages".

It's not that I'm concerned over that $35, that's like a day worth of gas, it's not that big of a deal. I'm actually not concerned over the ordeal at all. BUT, facts are facts. Things were promised, not received. Small magazine, trying to start up, trying to make a nicer magazine than is really possible with the money; no doubt. I even say thanks to the guys doing it, you guys are doing a lot with what you have, and really working for us to get the best mag possible. Kudos for that, but lets not attack the people that want what they were promised.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2006, 05:36 PM~6126067
> *mags  been great. still anticipating the next issue. dont know what happen or what you guys ar going thru but its cool, sounds like you guys are working something out.  as much as i would like to see the current mag stay as is and keep coming every month... im sure when its all said and done, and the mag thicker nicer and even though you guys thinking bi monthly, we'll be just as happy. do what you guys gotta do uffin:
> *


thanks for the props Coast One...and I'm sure Nor Cal feels the same....


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 8 2006, 07:15 AM~6129693
> *Nobody is doing it, but I gotta agree with lonestar. There's no doubt the magazine is nice.  But the tshirt was used to entice people to subscribe.  The tshirt really isn't a big deal, but I know I thought I subscribed late.  Everyone was talking about how dope the mag was going to be.  I was thinking "Eh, I'll wait to see it, don't want to get burned on it like people did on the last 2 mags"  Then when the free shirt thing popped up, I thought what the hell, even if I only get 4 or 5 issues, I'll get a shirt, that'll be worth the $35.  When I subscribe, what do I see.  I'm number 16.  SOOO obviously, I wasn't the only one.  I subscribed late as shit, and only 15 others had done it, before the shirt came around?  SUUURRREEEE the shirt had nothing to do with it   We were also told we would always get the mag before the stores put it out, unless the stores were doing it early.  In the cincy area, we never had any mags here until the 3 issue, but the 4th has been on newstands for a week and a half (and that's at Barnes and Noble, so I know they aren't out early) and I still don't have mine in the mail.
> 
> I know it costs a lot to build a magazine, that's why I've never understood all the fucking whiners complaining about rim ads in LRM.  Have you EVER picked up ANY magazine?  They ALL have lots of ads.  That's how they can afford to exist.  Sure there are a few with such a huge following they don't need as many, but no matter how close minded and self centered you are, most magazines are about MONEY, period.  You think one of the workers at LRM can tell their kids, "No honey, we don't have any food today, but there's no rim ads in the new issue and all the "riders" don't have to turn a few extra pages".
> 
> It's not that I'm concerned over that $35, that's like a day worth of gas, it's not that big of a deal.  I'm actually not concerned over the ordeal at all.  BUT, facts are facts.  Things were promised, not received.  Small magazine, trying to start up, trying to make a nicer magazine than is really possible with the money; no doubt.  I even say thanks to the guys doing it, you guys are doing a lot with what you have, and really working for us to get the best mag possible.  Kudos for that, but lets not attack the people that want what they were promised.
> *


well put


----------



## 713ridaz

bottomline is customers come first,,if not they go with the wind


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 8 2006, 03:22 AM~6129454
> *thats great, but what happened to Issue 3  ? I have Pm'd you about this but got no response, not sure how else to contact you to get your attention other than right here
> *


your magazines were sent if it didn't make it we will try and make it right, its hard for us to be responsible for a piece of mail thats traveling thousands and thousands of miles to another country


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 8 2006, 08:12 AM~6130102
> *bottomline is customers come first,,if not they go with the wind
> *


well we are putting the customers first and its VERY hard we want to have a magazine that you guys want to read and feel good about, truth is printing on HEAVY paper like we do is VERY expensive, and not having big rim ads or viagra ads like "other" magazines is also very hard. So hopefully everyone understands what we r trying to do and sticks with us, theres a certain little bitch that got fired from another magazine thats running his mouth like a little bitch (you know who you are and your lucky i didn't hear about you running your mouth til after i left the show Sunday) starting rumors about us so ill say it one more time. Fuck the rumors were not going anyfuckingwhere we are going to be making changes and thats it if we have to wait 2 months before the new issue comes out so be it. We have alot invested in this venture both financially and emotionally and its something we believe in


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2006, 08:44 AM~6130311
> *well we are putting the customers first and its VERY hard we want to have a magazine that you guys want to read and feel good about, truth is printing on HEAVY paper like we do is VERY expensive, and not having big rim ads or viagra ads like "other" magazines is also very hard. So hopefully everyone understands what we r trying to do and sticks with us, theres a certain little bitch that got fired from another magazine thats running his mouth like a little bitch (you know who you are and your lucky i didn't hear about you running your mouth til after i left the show Sunday) starting rumors about us so ill say it one more time. Fuck the rumors were not going anyfuckingwhere we are going to be making changes and thats it if we have to wait 2 months before the new issue comes out so be it. We have alot invested in this venture both financially and emotionally and its something we believe in
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Laid Magazine

I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???

I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.

For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.

The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!

The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!

And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!

Brandon


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 10:39 AM~6130582
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> 
> For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.
> 
> The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!
> 
> The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!
> 
> And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!
> 
> Brandon
> *


it's gonna be one hell of a New Year in 2007.........


----------



## Mr Impala

Well now that all of that is cleared up :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2006, 10:48 AM~6130637
> *Well now that all of that is cleared up  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr JuleZ




----------



## Jeff

John who?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 8 2006, 10:14 AM~6131098
> *John who?
> *


Doe


Sorry I couldnt help it..................I dont beleive this John is known in the lolo community.

Maybe they are just using the name as an regular noun as opposed to a Propper noun, think of all the things that are called that name 


:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I UNDERSTAND ALL THAT, BUT SHIRTS, NO SHIRTS. I BOUGHT A FRAME FOR MINE ALREADY


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 8 2006, 11:19 AM~6131132
> *Doe
> Sorry I couldnt help it..................I dont beleive this John is known in the lolo community.
> 
> Maybe they are just using the name as an regular noun as opposed to a Propper noun, think of all the things that are called that name
> :0  :0  :0
> *


Hey bro my name is Jon :angry:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 8 2006, 10:23 AM~6131161
> *Hey bro my name is Jon :angry:
> *


I didnt make up the definitions..............I am just giving plausable scenarios...........

And trust me there are many Johns on this site...........that doesnt sound right, damn I cant keep a straight face, lol


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 8 2006, 11:14 AM~6131098
> *John who?
> *


Torres


----------



## Guest

the issue's i have are worth what i already have invested  











still a satisfied customer :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 8 2006, 10:19 AM~6131132
> *Doe
> Sorry I couldnt help it..................I dont beleive this John is known in the lolo community.
> 
> Maybe they are just using the name as an regular noun as opposed to a Propper noun, think of all the things that are called that name
> :0  :0  :0
> *


john is john. no cover ups


----------



## Spanky

n this month's magazine you see him hugged up with some girls at a show wearing a LAKERS jersey.. :biggrin: 

Too bad this all had to happen..but I'm sure things will get back on track...who's talking shit from the other magazine..outta curiousity..


----------



## Jeff

I'll say this much;

ROME WASN'T BUILT IN A DAY.

My hat is off to TLM.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 08:39 AM~6130582
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> 
> For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.
> 
> The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!
> 
> The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!
> 
> And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!
> 
> Brandon
> *


  

when i first heard of this i was in shock. but this should show everyone how hard you guys work to make everyone happy and how hard you work to put out a magazine that everyone can enjoy.

Old name or new name you guys will still run the lowriding magazine scene :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

I personally don't want my money back I would just rather get the new mag in january


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 8 2006, 12:04 PM~6131428
> *I personally don't want my money back I would just rather get the new mag in january
> *



same goes here, dont send me my moneyback, just try to get the new mag out by january...


----------



## pimpala6462

same goes for me, keep the change homie's. I will be glad to pay for a new subscripton when it comes back out. Keep up the good work


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 8 2006, 12:19 PM~6131132
> *Doe
> Sorry I couldnt help it..................I dont beleive this John is known in the lolo community.
> 
> Maybe they are just using the name as an regular noun as opposed to a Propper noun, think of all the things that are called that name
> :0  :0  :0
> *


don't worry.......people know who it is...and it's not John Doe....


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 8 2006, 12:53 PM~6131334
> *
> 
> when i first heard of this i was in shock. but this should show everyone how hard you guys work to make everyone happy and how hard you work to put out a magazine that everyone can enjoy.
> 
> Old name or new name you guys will still run the lowriding magazine scene :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Toro

I wonder who is being anonymous?????


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2006, 03:56 PM~6132270
> *I wonder who is being anonymous?????
> *


Anonymous? I'm glad it shows us all who's in the threads again. Better that way... you can tell when a topic is hot :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2006, 12:53 PM~6132233
> *don't worry.......people know who it is...and it's not John Doe....
> *


I know who it is too, but come on Jess you cant tell me that wasnt funny??????


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 8 2006, 03:35 PM~6132570
> *I know who it is too, but come on Jess you cant tell me that wasnt funny??????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah..I guess like saying Chata....hehehehe.....like chata fuck up...heheheheh :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:

.......like saying Joe...Joe who??? joe mama......


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 8 2006, 03:35 PM~6132570
> *I know who it is too, but come on Jess you cant tell me that wasnt funny??????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your pm is fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul....


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Sep 8 2006, 01:00 PM~6131834
> *same goes for me, keep the change homie's. I will be glad to pay for a new subscripton when it comes back out. Keep up the good work
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 10:39 AM~6130582
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> 
> For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.
> 
> The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!
> 
> The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!
> 
> And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!
> 
> Brandon
> *



good info so who is john


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 8 2006, 03:49 PM~6132709
> *good info so who is john
> *


it doesn't matter now....he's out of the picture.....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2006, 03:50 PM~6132717
> *it doesn't matter now....he's out of the picture.....
> *


hey i still want to know,who he is :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

get the 4th issue and check out the "what traditional lowriding means" its in the front and you will have a snap shot of him


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2006, 04:08 PM~6132821
> *get the 4th issue and check out the "what traditional lowriding means" its in the front and you will have a snap shot of him
> *


that's one way of seeing who he is...I don't have pics of him


----------



## pimpala6462

Did any one recive there 4th issue today?


----------



## hotstuff5964

i did


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2006, 04:08 PM~6132821
> *get the 4th issue and check out the "what traditional lowriding means" its in the front and you will have a snap shot of him
> *


that issue is old too me already let me dig it out lol :biggrin: thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964

that chick rubi looks nice


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Sep 8 2006, 05:31 PM~6133246
> *Did any one recive there 4th issue today?
> *


at the store last week :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

very hard to mix friends with business. atleast someone tells the truth. good luck with the gig, should work out fine


----------



## Laid Magazine

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2006, 04:52 PM~6133304
> *very hard to mix friends with business. atleast someone tells the truth.  good luck with the gig, should work out fine
> *



I've been working with friends in business for 15 years and never had a problem. The thing about friends is they see things the same way most of the time so you become more motivated and successful.

As far as someone finally telling the truth, well.......I asked everyone to keep this situation between us because I didn't think this information needed to be shared on a public forum.

And we do not need luck with the gig, we need support. We really do work hard and that's what's going to ensure our success. When you put heart into everything you do, things tend to work out for the best.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 07:02 PM~6133672
> *I've been working with friends in business for 15 years and never had a problem. The thing about friends is they see things the same way most of the time so you become more motivated and successful.
> 
> As far as someone finally telling the truth, well.......I asked everyone to keep this situation between us because I didn't think this information needed to be shared on a public forum.
> 
> And we do not need luck with the gig, we need support. We really do work hard and that's what's going to ensure our success. When you put heart into everything you do, things tend to work out for the best.
> *



True, when you put your heart and hard work into something and really care about it everything comes into place.........and the support will just grow  Everyone just needs to be patient and continue to show their support and they wont be dissapointed. It's been a pleasure getting to know you better, cant wait till Jan. I know the new venture will be a success.....................


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Sep 8 2006, 10:37 AM~6131222
> *the issue's i have are worth what i already have invested
> still a satisfied customer  :biggrin:
> *


Couldn't have said it better, I agree... :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff

Got my issue today.

I have two complaints.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 8 2006, 06:33 PM~6133896
> *Got my issue today.
> 
> I have two complaints.
> *


me too


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 8 2006, 08:09 PM~6133716
> *True, when you put your heart and hard work into something and really care about it everything comes into place.........and the support will just grow  Everyone just needs to be patient and continue to show their support and they wont be dissapointed. It's been a pleasure getting to know you better, cant wait till Jan. I know the new venture will be a success.....................
> *


ESPECIALLY with The Rodders Journal as a blueprint. You know, in the letter from the editor this issue (TRJ) it says that they got their blueprint from The Surfers Journal. So I checked that out today... SAME! Same quality, same journalism, etc. Maybe the new format could follow in the tradition as The Lowriders Journal :biggrin: :biggrin: Seriously though... it is a QUALITY mag. Anything with such a publication as inspiration is destined to deliver especially with the run TLM has made the last 4 months.


----------



## Switched-One

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 8 2006, 11:26 AM~6131604
> *same goes here, dont send me my moneyback,  just try to get the new mag out by january...
> *



or when everything is worked out, that will be fine with me...You have my support and will continue a subscribtion or a new one if needed/required. 

HOW CAN WE HELP????


----------



## Laid Magazine

By being positive and understanding is help enough. The changes we are going through are very overwhelming but we have a great game plan and a great team of friends that are determined to continue putting out the best low rider publication. It will only get better! As soon as our new logo is finished, the shirts will be sent out.

Thanks again for all of the support and we will continue listening and responding to what our readers have to say!

Brandon


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 08:01 PM~6134945
> *By being positive and understanding is help enough. The changes we are going through are very overwhelming but we have a great game plan and a great team of friends that are determined to continue putting out the best low rider publication. It will only get better! As soon as our new logo is finished, the shirts will be sent out.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the support and we will continue listening and responding to what our readers have to say!
> 
> Brandon
> *


Brandon you really are a good man. and its a shame to see some people over look the good you are tryna do.

my hats off to you and your whole team.
when ever if ever u need help, im here bro! a very good friend is apart of the magazines family which makes you guys apart of mine. and families help each other out


----------



## Laid Magazine

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Sep 8 2006, 09:08 PM~6134988
> *Brandon you really are a good man. and its a shame to some people over look the good you are tryna do.
> 
> my hats off to you and your whole team.
> when ever if ever u need help, im here bro! a very good friend is apart of the magazines family which makes you guys apart of mine. and families help each other out
> *




YOU DA' MAN!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

when is the new issue being shipped out....and by the way Brent or whoever see's this first I never did get my shirt for being one of the first 200 subscribers.....I would like to get that to let niggs's know I contributed to you guys making history....Thanks guys.


----------



## Jeff

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2006, 08:44 PM~6133948
> *me too
> *


Mine were;

The USO show coverage should have been put in the issue earlier to break up the features.

Secondly on page 60 on the "99 Problems" feature, theres a pic of the stripped valve covers and then on the next page, there is an enlarged pic of the same thing.

I found it redundant.

BUT, this is just my opinion and you know the old saying...

You know I love the magazine. Great work.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 09:01 PM~6134945
> *By being positive and understanding is help enough. The changes we are going through are very overwhelming but we have a great game plan and a great team of friends that are determined to continue putting out the best low rider publication. It will only get better! As soon as our new logo is finished, the shirts will be sent out.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the support and we will continue listening and responding to what our readers have to say!
> 
> Brandon
> *


Have you guys thought of a new name already?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2006, 08:44 PM~6133948
> *me too
> *


I don't appreciate you ignoring my PM like I'm some punk kid asking stupid ass questions :biggrin: 
........but in retrospect I understand whats going, it's all good


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 9 2006, 12:08 AM~6135777
> *I don't appreciate you ignoring my PM like I'm some punk kid asking stupid ass questions :biggrin:
> ........but in retrospect I understand whats going, it's all good
> *



sorry i got like 40 pm's today its nuts. but obvioulsy the answer to yur pm is no


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2006, 02:13 AM~6135790
> *sorry i got like 40 pm's today its nuts. but obvioulsy the answer to yur pm is no
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 11:39 AM~6130582
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> 
> For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.
> 
> The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!
> 
> The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!
> 
> And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!
> 
> Brandon
> *


the john that came to chi town?  well you know I got your back homie on what everyou do.you have alot of talent and alot of good ideas.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 8 2006, 01:50 PM~6131303
> *n this month's magazine you see him hugged up with some girls at a show wearing a LAKERS jersey.. :biggrin:
> 
> Too bad this all had to happen..but I'm sure things will get back on track...who's talking shit from the other magazine..outta curiousity..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Issue 4 is off the chain, Cant wait for the newly redone TLM.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 9 2006, 01:27 PM~6137225
> *Issue 4 is off the chain, Cant wait for the newly redone TLM.
> *


get on aim


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

No #4 issue yet...


----------



## skandalouz

Anyone got any back issues they wanna part with? preferebly new unopened.


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2006, 03:54 PM~6138610
> *No #4 issue yet...
> *


  same here and im local lol


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 09:39 AM~6130582
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> 
> For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.
> 
> The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!
> 
> The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!
> 
> And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!
> 
> Brandon
> *



and that is why I say... ALWAYS DO BUSINESS BY YOURSELF!!!

hopefully the second time around works out better for you guys...


----------



## elJefe'67

IN DALLAS: THE 7-11 ON OAKLAWN & MAPLE DOWN THE STREET FROM "RIVERCHON PARK" WENT THERE TODAY THEY HAD ABOUT 20 COPIES...


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2006, 03:13 AM~6135790
> *sorry i got like 40 pm's today its nuts. but obvioulsy the answer to yur pm is no
> *


40! You giving candy away for free ? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

i didnt read most of the comments . but i will say i will always support the cause and the lifestyle. i see the guys of the magazine with alot of passion and that means a great deal to me....i'm going to buy all the magazines i see in the newsstand now... all of them and wrap them and put them away...



i will always support.. and whenever i get my t-shirt its cool with me.. its only a 
t-shirt.. i wasnt planning on wearing it, i was just going to keep it with my other lowriding t-shirt..


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2006, 07:14 PM~6139092
> *i didnt read most of the comments . but i will say i will always support the cause and the lifestyle. i see the guys of the magazine with alot of passion and that means a great deal to me....i'm going to buy all the magazines i see in the newsstand now... all of them and wrap them and put them away...
> i will always support.. and whenever i get my t-shirt its cool with me.. its only a
> t-shirt.. i wasnt planning on wearing it, i was just going to keep it with my other lowriding t-shirt..
> *


I think you need to put all of your pictures in a rar file and upload it. Hold us over until the magazine gets here.


----------



## hella_bitch

The TLM is at Barnes and Nobel in Michigan. We went looking at every freaking 7-11 in Lansing and surrounding cities and could not find it any where else. Where are the Milan photo shots at??????????????


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 9 2006, 08:17 PM~6139102
> *I think you need to put all of your pictures in a rar file and upload it. Hold us over until the magazine gets here.
> *


all my pics....????? think about this.. i've been taking pics since 88-89 and that's a whole lot of pictures... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groovin ruben

I got my issue today, great issue worth the wait nice great spread on 99 promblems, and the artical on Anthony Fuentes was cool. Keep up the good work and can' t wait for the new look.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2006, 07:23 PM~6139139
> *all my pics....????? think about this.. i've been taking pics since 88-89 and that's a whole lot of pictures... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gonna be January till the next issue so you better get started.


----------



## JasonJ

Got my #4 in the mail today, im about to sit down and read it. 

As for all of this other stuff going on.... shit happens.... take a step back, regroup, and come out harder... i think i saw this in someones sig on here.... "set backs pave the way for come backs". The 4 issues i have recieved are worth my $35. I buy almost all of the different magazines, but yours is something special... theres always gonna be critics and haters, but dont worry, you guys have more people behind than you think. uffin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 9 2006, 08:20 PM~6139119
> *The TLM is at Barnes and Nobel in Michigan. We went looking at every freaking 7-11 in Lansing and surrounding cities and could not find it any where else. Where are the Milan photo shots at??????????????
> *


The pics are done... but this issue was almost complete before the show. The new pics will have to wait for the new format.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 9 2006, 08:58 PM~6139282
> *Got my #4 in the mail today, im about to sit down and read it.
> 
> As for all of this other stuff going on.... shit happens.... take a step back, regroup, and come out harder... i think i saw this in someones sig on here.... "set backs pave the way for come backs". The 4 issues i have recieved are worth my $35. I buy almost all of the different magazines, but yours is something special... theres always gonna be critics and haters, but dont worry, you guys have more people behind than you think.  uffin:*


WHAT HE SAID......


----------



## OURLIFE

brent brandon and everyone at tlm.... I DONT WANT A REFUND i will wait till january if i haft to no big deal to me........ just keep doin what you guys do and thats put out a quality magazine..... just got mine today and i love it........ thanks for letting us all know what was going on..... that takes alot to let everyone know what goes on behind the scenes.......... good job guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Youz got my support!!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 09:39 AM~6130582
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> 
> For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.
> 
> The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!
> 
> The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!
> 
> And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!
> 
> Brandon
> *


Homie you have had my support from the first time I met you like 5 or 6 years ago, And I will continue to suport you. I dont want any of my money back for my subscription, I have already got my moneys worth.
Im very excited to see the new start in January and I hope that you will keep me a part of it, As you have thus far. You are welcome in my home anytime, and you best beleave Royal Image will contiune are support.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 11 2006, 08:37 AM~6147795
> *
> *



how was your weekend jess?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2006, 09:49 AM~6147877
> *how was your weekend jess?
> *


good good...not bad....Low Creations BBQ on saturday....and watched football and went to see The Convenant yesterday........now I'm working on taking a shitload of pics off my laptop....damn memory...heheheh


----------



## Dolle

did all the subscriptions go out? just checking don't want to miss out on the last issue of TLM


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 11 2006, 12:04 PM~6148288
> *did all the subscriptions go out?  just checking don't want to miss out on the last issue of TLM
> *


The subscription envelope got to Detroit today... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 9 2006, 12:01 AM~6134945
> *By being positive and understanding is help enough. The changes we are going through are very overwhelming but we have a great game plan and a great team of friends that are determined to continue putting out the best low rider publication. It will only get better! As soon as our new logo is finished, the shirts will be sent out.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the support and we will continue listening and responding to what our readers have to say!
> 
> Brandon
> *



*"Anyone can build weapons of war; Strategies are what win battles" & it appears from the way yinz talk You got a good one! I too support whatever means you need to take or go through to keep delivering the magazine that you said you would, then did & hopefully continue to do; out! 
My only comment would be is that communication is key with everything and if you can just keep us informed ( as you have been / not all the details - cause I know for 1 I don't need to know all your business & behind the scenes bullshit that you need to go through to understand whats going on) but just a statement as to keep us updated on as much as you can reveal, so were not left in the dark.

For my subscription info to you - keep my old 2 year subscription & I'll sign up for the new mag whenever necessary! Or just apply me a credit from my old subscription to my new subscription due after January! 

Keep doing it homies! :thumbsup: 
PLEASE keep doing it!*


----------



## 925rider

got my issiue today, looks great as usual. im confident that the guys behind this magazine will put out another good publication. I wish that tlm could make it thew its problems, but from the sound of it one person ruined it for everyone. I was also wanting to ask the guys from the magazine how i go about a address change, thanks


----------



## whitey

Bi monthly will kind of suck. I would rather have cheaper paper and more ads as long as they are not wheel ads.


----------



## Big Doe

Damn, I am still waiting on mine to come. I have gotten 2 LRMs since my last TLM. 

But the 2 LRM do not compare to one TLM.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2006, 08:49 AM~6147877
> *how was your weekend jess?
> *


I'M WAITING..........................


----------



## Cali4Lyf

Cali4Lyf Today, 07:51 AM | | Post #310 

Trailer-Hater

Posts: 1,340
Joined: Jul 2002
From: Cali - 415-510




QUOTE(Mr Impala @ Sep 11 2006, 08:51 PM) 
how did you pay?



I paid thru paypal [email protected]


----------



## TwOtYme

I got mine yesterday ,and its f#ckin tight!no doubt the best yet !
keep it up!


----------



## ICECOLD63

I gotz mine ******!!! If you ain't got yourz it suckz waiting!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 11:39 AM~6130582
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> 
> For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.
> 
> The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!
> 
> The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!
> 
> And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!
> 
> Brandon
> *


I'm sorry about your misfortune. I'm sure you'll come back strong. Things happen for a reason. So, just pull out that credit card and charge it to the game and experience.

You asked me for my help when you were starting TLM. And I did. If you need or want my help 100 more times, I'll come through 100 more times. 

Tyrone

P.S. haven't received the latest/last issue (for now) yet. You guys did get my new address, right?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 8 2006, 11:39 AM~6130582
> *I haven't been on here in a while because I have a lot going on right now. Another reason I haven't been on here is because almost every time we answer a question it gets asked again and most don't look at the previous pages before posting. The fact is we do care! How many times do you see us on here talking??? How many other magazines are here doing the same???
> 
> I really want to thank Brent and Eric for defending a magazine that they love but don't even own. It is really hard for them to try and defend this publication on here without letting the truth out. Well the truth needs to come out. I didn't want to put this information out there because I just wanted to put this all behind us and move forward.
> 
> For over a year I planned out this magazine and when I had the great vision in mind I needed an investor. The only person I knew at the time was John, the Associate publisher of Traditional Lowriding. John put the intire magazine in his name! John invested money and I worked over 100 hours a week with no pay. I would take an occassional $500 or $600 a month for my person bills and John didn't like that even though he had nothing to do with getting ads or anything else. John didn't have the love that Brent, Eric and myself had because he didn't work. John became irresponsible and sent out magazines and returned calls when he felt like it. He still has magazines at his house that were suppose to be sent out two months ago. I finally got upset because all of his bullshit was falling on me to answer. I couldn't keep kissing ass anymore just because he had the money, I had to let him know that this was a business and these people needed to be taken care of. I sent him an email telling him how selfish he was and that not everyone had all of the free money he gets every month and no matter what I was going forward. He said, Fuck it." I said, "what about the magazine?" He said, "I don't give a fuck!" That was a month ago and nobody has spoke to him since. He even changed his phone number.
> 
> The fact is that John left everyone hanging, you and us! The magazine is in John's name and he is legal responsible for your subscriptions but we chose to work our asses off to find a solution before all of this took place. If things would have went a little smoother then nobody would have any clue about what John did but here we are. Now we had to come up with the $2,500 to send out the subscriptions this month, a little late but we found a way. We also are paying the unpaid balance on the printing bill even though it's in John's name because we are moving ahead. We are not fucking anyone!
> 
> The new publication will be out as a bi-monthly on January 1st. We don't know if we are going to send you the new publication or just refund the $28,000 in subscription money. Refunding the money is tough but we will do what we have to do to make sure everyone feels they were taken care of. For those who will not read this because they only read the last page on the thread, I will bring this back to the front every once in a while. Thanks to all that have truely beleived in what we are doing and hope that you don't give up on us!
> 
> And to the other magazine, we hear everything you say and have said. Keep dancing a celebrating. See you January first!
> 
> Brandon
> *


I'm sorry about your misfortune. I'm sure you'll come back strong. Things happen for a reason. So, just pull out that credit card and charge it to the game and experience.

You asked me for my help when you were starting TLM. And I did. If you need or want my help 100 more times, I'll come through 100 more times. 

Tyrone

P.S. haven't received the latest/last issue (for now) yet. You guys did get my new address, right?


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon

have the UK subs been sent out?
and also dont forget we (UK) didnt receive the previous issue either.

cheers jon


----------



## TrueOGcadi

man im still waiting for my #4, cant wait to get it.......


----------



## layzeeboi

werd.. im still waiting for mine too.. my homie down the road got his already.. what the deal?


----------



## Dolle

got mine today and I'm very pleased as usual 99 problems is off the hook I just wish I had a extra 80k lying around to buy it


----------



## Mr Impala

umm we have no control over who gets there magazines when they all went out at the same time 1st class US mail. SO if you haven't gotten it yet be patient as we have no control over the USPS


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

SOMETIMES THINGS NEED TO BE RE-STRUCTURED TO BECOME EVEN BETTER!!!


TLM WILL BE BACK STRONG... :0 LIKE DONKEY KONG


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 13 2006, 07:56 PM~6167455
> *SOMETIMES THINGS NEED TO BE RE-STRUCTURED TO BECOME EVEN BETTER!!!
> TLM WILL BE BACK STRONG...  :0 LIKE DONKEY KONG
> *


I haven't seen Donkey Kong in a long time.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

I HEARD A RUMOR THAT BRANDON WENT BACK TO DEEP SEA FISHING??? :uh: :0


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 13 2006, 08:56 PM~6167455
> *SOMETIMES THINGS NEED TO BE RE-STRUCTURED TO BECOME EVEN BETTER!!!
> TLM WILL BE BACK STRONG...  :0 LIKE DONKEY KONG
> *


Whatup Jayson!! How u been dawg? Will I see you in Vegas?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 13 2006, 08:58 PM~6167487
> *Whatup Jayson!! How u been dawg? Will I see you in Vegas?
> *


WHATS NEW?? WHAT DO YOU THINK? :biggrin: 









HIT ME UP


----------



## 713ridaz

sucks,,will see how round 3 goes


----------



## BIG DIRTY

still waiting on 4, but fuck it, I went and bought it, so I am not tripping, keep the money, I aint tripping, it was good to see yall step up too the plate


----------



## Stickz

Will the newly redone TLM going have monthy posters?


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2006, 08:31 AM~6130221
> *your magazines were sent if it didn't make it we will try and make it right, its hard for us to be responsible for a piece of mail thats traveling thousands and thousands of miles to another country
> *


i understand that, will sit tight, but from what i've read it i'm thinking its sat at that other rich dudes house waiting to be posted, although that sounds unlikely 

best of luck getting things straight, hope it works out, the first two issues were cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 14 2006, 07:53 AM~6170402
> *i understand that, will sit tight, but from what i've read it i'm thinking its sat at that other rich dudes house waiting to be posted, although that sounds unlikely
> 
> best of luck getting things straight, hope it works out, the first two issues were cool.  :thumbsup:
> *


naw Brandonis the one responsible for sending out the magazines to subscribers


----------



## Laid Magazine

Yep.


----------



## Coast One

i see it at every liquor store i go to now. uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 14 2006, 10:10 AM~6171626
> *i see it at every liquor store i go to now. uffin:
> *



damn fool lay off the booze man :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

if only my bills would take this long to get to my house :roflmao: 
just playin, on a serious note. ive always thought the magazine was really good, so please do what you gotta do to come out with another one, because its the best mag ever out , great pics and a really good read.im going to frame the ones i have .


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 13 2006, 09:13 PM~6167609
> *WHATS NEW?? WHAT DO YOU THINK? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIT ME UP
> *


Got any new shirts coming out this year at the SuperShow? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

STILL WAITING


----------



## Cali4Lyf

got mine today 9-16-06


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Sep 14 2006, 02:43 PM~6174156
> *SAme here
> 
> waitng for -
> 1.  My 1st mag  (I pay pal'd in july)
> 2.  a reply from [email protected] (would of been nice)
> 3.  Reply from Mr. Imp   (only because he asked how I payed)  Kind of made me think he could help me, :biggrin:
> *



well our paypal isnt [email protected] :biggrin: when brandon sees this he can check the records and see what the deal is for you


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2006, 10:22 AM~6171768
> *damn fool lay off the booze man  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :roflmao: FOOL! :roflmao: :twak: 
does sound bad huh even if i go in for water :banghead:


----------



## leo

Every magazine he has done has gotten better with every issue. Can't wait until January 1st.


----------



## individualsbox

i get mine locally in orlando at 

booksamillion


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2006, 08:30 AM~6170636
> *naw Brandonis the one responsible for sending out the magazines to subscribers
> *



Uh ? ok go and kick his arse then..... :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: Dam homie....nice collection you got there.....i have a lowrider magazine collection and got copies of Orlie's,Miranda's Lowriding,Japan Lowrider,Lowrider Magazine all the way back to the first issue,Street Low,TRADITIONAL,and many others that have come and gone.I have a whole room full of them.....Brandon is at the top of the stack,though,as far as content,and photos......


> _Originally posted by leo_@Sep 14 2006, 04:32 PM~6175088
> *Every magazine he has done has gotten better with every issue.  Can't wait until January 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64SUP

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 14 2006, 02:09 PM~6173407
> *STILL WAITING
> *


STILL WAITING X2


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 15 2006, 08:09 AM~6179572
> *:biggrin: Dam homie....nice collection you got there.....i  have a lowrider magazine collection and got copies of Orlie's,Miranda's Lowriding,Japan Lowrider,Lowrider Magazine all the way back to the first issue,Street Low,TRADITIONAL,and many others that have come and gone.I have a whole room full of them.....Brandon is at the top of the stack,though,as far as content,and photos......
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thx, I also have alot of those magazines that you said, But by far I love what Brandon has done with the ones he has made. He gives more love to the northwest then any other publication.


----------



## OGJordan

FINALLY got mine today. I'm in northern Ky in the cincy area


----------



## BIG DIRTY

GOT MINE YESTERDAY, GREAT JOB GUYS, KEEP YOU HEADS UP, AND HOW YOU DO SUBSCIBE FOR ANOTHER YEAR, LET ME KNOW DOGG


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

i got mine and thanks for the t-shirts...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 16 2006, 12:09 AM~6184805
> *i got mine and thanks for the t-shirts...
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ryde

still waiting on mine


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 16 2006, 08:09 AM~6184805
> *i got mine and thanks for the t-shirts...
> 
> 
> *


i got my shirt today too!!! 3x fits nice


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 16 2006, 11:23 AM~6186248
> *i got my shirt today too!!!  3x fits nice
> *


quit bullshittin!!!!I aint got my T.  :biggrin:


----------



## 2crunk

just got mine.was i supposed to get a t-shirt?


----------



## Dino

got mine thursday..99 problems is an amazing car! another great issue..
it sucks that you guys are having some problems @ tlm. i will support you anyway i can help. baddest lowrider mag out there, no questions... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Lyf

I GOT MINE TODAY!!!  



Today was a good day


----------



## Tyrone

I received mine today also. Thank you.

Brandon, remember, if you need me let me know. I have your back. TLM is a great magazine started by great people. It has the potential to be the greatest. I honestly believe that. Continue to believe in yourself and set the bar high for TLM. We (lowriding community) have your back.

Tyrone


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87luxurysport

got mine today!!!!!! best mag ever :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

i got my 4th issue and am very happy...keep up the good work, even if i got wait till Jan for the new stuff its all good....


----------



## Volv_lo

Damn, everybody has seen the 4th issue but me. : So are they for sure sending the 4th to everyone??


----------



## Unity_Jon

wow a kick up the arse works wonders ! i got both 3 & 4 today (Mon 18/09/2006).

Thank you very much, your hard work is not unrecognised.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

I JUST GOT MY 4TH ISSUE


----------



## Low_Ryde

just got my 4th issue today... very nice


----------



## Toro

:cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 19 2006, 07:28 AM~6202402
> *:cheesy:
> *


I GOT MY OWN COPY AT 7-11! BUT THATS O.K.
I SEE HOW IT IS....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Got my 4th issue today and it is great!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Got mine too, well worth the wait.


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 18 2006, 09:53 AM~6196353
> *I JUST GOT MY 4TH ISSUE
> *



I GOT 1,2,4 ANYONE WHERE I CAN FIND IT :angry:


----------



## orange juiced

thanks for puttin my el co in #4 came out nice :biggrin:


----------



## low1

whos got pics of harbor area 64 from the issue 3 cover???????? :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:  :worship:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i'm still tryin to find the first issue can any 1 list some shops,stores that carry them?


----------



## Rollinaround

Cant wait for #5............!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

:cheesy:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 16 2006, 10:04 PM~6188395
> *I received mine today also. Thank you.
> 
> Brandon, remember, if you need me let me know. I have your back. TLM is a great magazine started by great people. It has the potential to be the greatest. I honestly believe that. Continue to believe in yourself and set the bar high for TLM. We (lowriding community) have your back.
> 
> Tyrone
> *


u going to vegas this year?


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 23 2006, 06:41 PM~6231932
> *whos got pics of harbor area 64 from the issue 3 cover????????  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


isn't that an UCE car if so I believe its Eric from Carson I can ask p.m. me


----------



## CHEVYMAMA

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 23 2006, 10:37 PM~6233022
> *i'm still  tryin to find the first issue can any 1 list some shops,stores that carry them?
> *


x2 I CANT FIND THEM ANYWHERE IS THERE A WAY TO BACK ORDER THEM????


----------



## streetrider

:uh: Hmmmmm.......seems to me,quite a few pages ago,i mentioned that I had some.....nobody replied.....guess everyone thought i was bullshitting or something.I got a limited number of them,maybe about 5 or 6 copies of issue #1 and #2,and a stack of all the rest.....i'm getting rid of all the lowrider mags i got.Moving to a smaller house,and i will have no room to store them.I have several titles,which i wont mention here(out of respect for TRADITIONAL )but as far as mags go,TRADITIONAL, they ARE the hot ticket!!...pm me for info


> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Sep 25 2006, 02:35 PM~6241606
> *x2 I CANT FIND THEM ANYWHERE IS THERE A WAY TO BACK ORDER THEM????
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 25 2006, 03:25 PM~6242066
> *:uh: Hmmmmm.......seems to me,quite a few pages ago,i mentioned that I had some.....nobody replied.....guess everyone thought i was bullshitting or something.I got a limited number of them,maybe about 5 or 6 copies of issue #1 and #2,and a stack of all the rest.....i'm getting rid of all the lowrider mags i got.Moving to a smaller house,and i will have no room to store them.I have several titles,which i wont mention here(out of respect for TRADITIONAL )but as far as mags go,TRADITIONAL, they ARE the hot ticket!!...pm me for info
> *



if you got number 3's let me know we dont even have anymore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 25 2006, 03:27 PM~6242085
> *if you got number 3's let me know we dont even have anymore!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 IM IN THAT ISSUE AND I NEED A FEW COPIES


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 25 2006, 02:27 PM~6242085
> *if you got number 3's let me know we dont even have anymore!!!!!!!!!
> *


wow!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 23 2006, 11:28 PM~6233218
> *Cant wait for #5............!!!!!!!!!
> *


I hear your car is in it


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 25 2006, 01:39 PM~6240575
> *u going to vegas this year?
> *


Unfortunately not bro. I'm back in Illinois taking care of some personal business. So, I won't be residing back in Las Vegas 'til after the new year. But believe when I go back this time, the '64 Impala SS with a 44" hole in the roof will be in tow.

Tyrone.


----------



## streetrider

:uh: Hmmmm....think i might have about 7 of those....have to check when i go home tonite....


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 25 2006, 03:27 PM~6242085
> *if you got number 3's let me know we dont even have anymore!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 25 2006, 07:27 PM~6243575
> *:uh: Hmmmm....think i might have about 7 of those....have to check when i go home tonite....
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR A COPY BRO??


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 25 2006, 03:27 PM~6242085
> *if you got number 3's let me know we dont even have anymore!!!!!!!!!
> *


in vegas hit me up. we'll have vol 1,2,3,and 4 limited supplies on 1 and 3, and they will go quick.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 26 2006, 06:20 PM~6250405
> *in vegas hit me up.  we'll have vol 1,2,3,and 4 limited supplies on 1 and 3, and they will go quick.
> *


DONT FORGET TO SAVE MY COPIES OF #3 BRO


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 26 2006, 05:59 PM~6250287
> *HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR A COPY BRO??
> *


 :ugh: where you at homie?


----------



## streetrider

:0 Got about 16 copies of #3,and 25 copies of #4


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 25 2006, 03:27 PM~6242085
> *if you got number 3's let me know we dont even have anymore!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 26 2006, 07:00 PM~6250651
> *:ugh: where you at homie?
> *


SAN JOSE CALI


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

so.... are you guys aka the mag bi-monthly now ?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

are the subscribers still getting new issues??


----------



## Mr Impala

:0 

http://www.myspace.com/laidmagazine


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2006, 11:23 PM~6482744
> *:0
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/laidmagazine
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD

:0 I like that Mr. Impala :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Is there going to be any issues with this other online publication? 

http://laidmagazine.com/


----------



## Stickz

Cant Wait!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2006, 11:23 PM~6482744
> *:0
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/laidmagazine
> *


thats the new name like the old name way better


----------



## Volv_lo

Why don't you just call it *"CLASSIC LOWRIDER"or "CLASSIC LOWRIDING"*


----------



## SixFoSS

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2006, 12:23 AM~6482744
> *:0
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/laidmagazine
> *


Can't wait to see it... the concept looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Nov 1 2006, 06:21 AM~6483712
> *Why don't you just call it "CLASSIC LOWRIDER"or "CLASSIC LOWRIDING"
> *



The letter we got from Primedia about the Traditional Lowriding name was enough. If we chose one of those names they would threaten us again.


----------



## Laid Magazine

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 31 2006, 10:35 PM~6482820
> *Is there going to be any issues with this other online publication?
> 
> http://laidmagazine.com/
> *


We looked into that a long time ago. They haven't updated that site in 3 years. We're hoping we can purchase the site when it expires in January. We have registered laidmag.com


----------



## Laid Magazine

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 31 2006, 11:28 PM~6483133
> *thats the new name like the old name way better
> *


We like the old one too but Primedia won't let us have it.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Nov 1 2006, 07:08 AM~6484045
> *We like the old one too but Primedia won't let us have it.
> *


fucking cry babies :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

What about > "*Classic cars that have become lowriders that have nothing to do with Primedia who think they own anything to do with a lowrider*"

I think its kind of catchy..... lol...

OR "Classic cars with Hydraulics"

OR "Classic Lows"

Or "traditional Lows"

Or "Slow lifstyle"

Or "Relaxing Chevy's"

Or "Art with Hydraulics"

Or "our mag does not feature newer fads"


----------



## downforce

What about something like this?  Traditional Layin' Magazine Still keep TLM


----------



## Volv_lo

or

Just call the mag "TLM" And register it as that and as long as you don't write what it means we will all just know .... :0 :0


----------



## Laid Magazine

You and me would know what TLM meant but what about the other billion people that haven't heard of it yet. How would we approach potential advertisers when they ask what TLM stands for. If we want to compete with the bigger magazines, we need a more commercial name.


----------



## DREEGZ

good luck with the new mag


----------



## BIG DIRTY

SHIT WHY NOT CALL IT "ROLLERZ"


----------



## BUD

so when do we send in new subscriptions???


----------



## Laid Magazine

Old subscribers will get the new issues...


----------



## DREEGZ

or shit team up with gary and call it layitlow, then run some ads so the server can get upgraded :roflmao: its a win win situation


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 1 2006, 11:35 AM~6484485
> *or shit team up with gary and call it layitlow, then run some ads so  the server can get upgraded  :roflmao: its a win win situation
> *



Yeah.....


----------



## Volv_lo

*Traditional Riders * :0


----------



## Guest

the name makes no difference. as long as the contents stay traditional then i will still enjoy it. but regardles do what has to be done. i will always buy and support anything that has to do with lowriders, yep even LRM with all those adds. i still have never missed a month, just seems such a small price to pay to show your support of what traditional lowrider content they actually do have left. just my 0.02


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Nov 1 2006, 10:33 AM~6484478
> *Old subscribers will get the new issues...
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 1 2006, 08:35 AM~6484485
> *or shit team up with gary and call it layitlow, then run some ads so  the server can get upgraded  :roflmao: its a win win situation
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Nov 1 2006, 08:05 AM~6484031
> *The letter we got from Primedia about the Traditional Lowriding name was enough. If we chose one of those names they would threaten us again.
> *



Im lost, why is prime media involved now? I havent read all the post so sorry if it was covered. Did they buy the name or something?


----------



## Dylante63

Brandon glad you decided to go with laid name it will work out great.... let me know if there is anything I can help out with :0


----------



## OURLIFE

so is it still january before we get another issue?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Nov 1 2006, 02:23 PM~6486477
> *so is it still january before we get another issue?
> *


yup sure is :biggrin: Long story short primedia has alot of lawyers and sent us a cease and desist letter claiming we stole their logo too much money to fight a corporate giant so we gotta go back to square 1 but fuck it they cant stop us from doing what we love :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

good luck with the mag :cheesy: any pics of the new cover yet :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

how bout 


LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 1 2006, 05:12 PM~6486730
> *how bout
> CRUSING LIFESTYLE *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Nov 1 2006, 08:31 AM~6484149
> *What about > "Classic cars that have become lowriders that have nothing to do with Primedia who think they own anything to do with a lowrider"
> 
> I think its kind of catchy..... lol...
> 
> OR "Classic cars with Hydraulics"
> 
> OR "Classic Lows"
> 
> Or "traditional Lows"
> 
> Or "Slow lifstyle"
> 
> Or "Relaxing Chevy's"
> 
> Or "Art with Hydraulics"
> 
> Or "our mag does not feature newer fads"
> *



Or"No big rims in here" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

call it* layitlow* :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 1 2006, 05:15 PM~6486749
> *call it layitlow :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 1 2006, 08:33 AM~6484478
> *Old subscribers will get the new issues...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Nov 1 2006, 10:48 AM~6484563
> *Traditional Riders  :0
> *


Laid sounds wack! it sounds like a porn magazine. I think traditional riders would b a nice name. but i'll support it regardless of da name!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine

Thanks for the support!


----------



## JasonJ

I think the new name is HOT! Sounds badass, just the name alone will peak peoples interest... as much as i liked the old name, i think this one will prove better. I can already see the new t-shirts...... "GOT LAID?" :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

well i cANT wait ..... now what about them shirts


----------



## LOWYALTY1

lifstyle mag.


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 1 2006, 04:12 PM~6486730
> *how bout
> LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That sounds much better!

I'm not feeling "laid", it does sound like a porn mag. I can hear guys at car shows saying "did you get Laid last month?" :uh: 

No, it doesn't sound "HOT"! Who uses the word "Hot"? Paris Hilton.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

January can't come fast enough ... 
Keep doing ya"ll thing Homies! Were still hear and supporting 110% 
otha than tha FUCK'n Haters !!! But just keep it move'n til da wheels fall off !


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 1 2006, 08:24 PM~6487543
> *That sounds much better!
> 
> I'm not feeling "laid", it does sound like a porn mag.  I can hear guys at car shows saying "did you get Laid last month?"  :uh:
> 
> No, it doesn't sound "HOT"!  Who uses the word "Hot"?  Paris Hilton.
> 
> just my 2 cents.
> *



WHAT IS THE #1 MARKETING TOOL...WOULD YOU NOT AGREE SEX SELLS?

ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO PEOPLE WERE ASKING WHAT IS A "DUB" RIGHT?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 1 2006, 07:00 PM~6487036
> *I think the new name is HOT! Sounds badass, just the name alone will peak peoples interest... as much as i liked the old name, i think this one will prove better. I can already see the new t-shirts...... "GOT LAID?"  :biggrin:
> *



LOOK AT THAT, MAGAZINE IS NOT EVEN PRINTED AND THERE ARE ENDLEESSS IDEAS.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 1 2006, 09:06 PM~6488075
> *LOOK AT THAT, MAGAZINE IS NOT EVEN PRINTED AND THERE ARE ENDLEESSS IDEAS.
> *


heheheheh...and the list will gooooooooo on and on and on......


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 1 2006, 05:00 PM~6487036
> *I think the new name is HOT! Sounds badass, just the name alone will peak peoples interest... as much as i liked the old name, i think this one will prove better. I can already see the new t-shirts...... "GOT LAID?"  :biggrin:
> *



I LIKE "GET LAID" A LIL BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 1 2006, 11:33 AM~6484478
> *Old subscribers will get the new issues...
> *


Good shit... :biggrin: Feel like I just won something :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 1 2006, 07:24 PM~6487543
> *That sounds much better!
> 
> I'm not feeling "laid", it does sound like a porn mag.  I can hear guys at car shows saying "did you get Laid last month?"  :uh:
> 
> No, it doesn't sound "HOT"!  Who uses the word "Hot"?  Paris Hilton.
> 
> just my 2 cents.
> *


thats what i was thinking, but its not my mag so whatever.when u said traditional lowriding u know it stands for something .just life lowrider lifestyle :biggrin: but laid can mean whatever.just doesnt have the same ring., and as for the the whole dub thing. when u say dub u know what it means 20s so u cant really compare that


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 1 2006, 10:29 PM~6489317
> *thats what i was  thinking, but its not my mag so whatever.when u said traditional lowriding u know it stands for something .just life lowrider lifestyle  :biggrin: but laid can mean whatever.just doesnt have the same ring., and as for the the whole dub thing. when u say dub u know what it means 20s so u cant really compare that
> *


 :uh:


----------



## back yard boogie

ive been waiting to see some of the new mags, but havent had the opp, too


----------



## low1

you know i, and the rest of NZ cant wait for the new mag!! 

but i would appreciate a reply to my PM, Brandon, just so we can possibly get issue 4 down here... :wink:


----------



## OGJordan

Not feeling the name Laid either. Sounds like a minitruck mag, no offense. But the name doesn't really matter. 

Do the original subscribers get the remaining number of issues from the original subscription (8) or 2 or 3 issues due to it being quarterly?


----------



## baghdady

I dig the name :biggrin: it catches your attention. Plus the content is what we are all waiting for


----------



## Toro

it's gonna be good


----------



## LA CURA

Im just waiting cuz i know when they come out agian, its gonna be tha talk of the town regardless of the name.


----------



## 75caprice

I cant wait to get Laid. The way it looks is like i'll be getting Laid every month for the next 2 years.


----------



## Coast One

at first i didnt like the name "Laid". it does sound like a porn mag or a generalized lowered car mag. nothing that says... 13s impalas cadis... traditional lowrider. but now that ive heard or read it a few times and with the comments... its not that bad. i still think if its possible, you guys dont put it in stone yet, see what other names you guys can come up with. but hey its not my mag, and regardless of the name i cant wait to get "_censored_" magazine in the mail in january :biggrin:

how about "Bounce" magazine?


----------



## I. K. Rico

if ya'll need a website i could help you out with that... check my signature... i'm working on some other sites right now, but i'm always looking for work... plus i wanna be down with ya'll, i know you need the support... good luck with everything...


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2006, 10:23 PM~6482744
> *:0
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/laidmagazine
> *


I LOVE THE LAYOUT :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 2 2006, 01:34 AM~6489353
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:wave:


----------



## 84caddy

I like it - the layout and font is badass :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 1 2006, 08:24 PM~6487543
> *That sounds much better!
> 
> I'm not feeling "laid", it does sound like a porn mag.  I can hear guys at car shows saying "did you get Laid last month?"   :uh:
> 
> No, it doesn't sound "HOT"!  Who uses the word "Hot"?  Paris Hilton.
> 
> just my 2 cents.
> *


Stick to spinning records.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 2 2006, 07:43 PM~6494812
> *Stick to spinning records.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 2 2006, 10:29 PM~6496620
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Alizee

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 1 2006, 08:33 AM~6484478
> *Old subscribers will get the new issues...
> *



where should i send a change of address form and where can i get one?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 1 2006, 06:15 PM~6486749
> *call it layitlow :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 3 2006, 12:36 AM~6496650
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RealHydraulics**

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

:cheesy:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 1 2006, 08:33 AM~6484478
> *Old subscribers will get the new issues...
> *


THATS COOL CAUSE I REALY MISS A GREAT MAGAZINE


----------



## MISTER ED

I LIKE THE NAME.. BUT IT DOES SOUND LIKE A TRUCK OR PORNO MAG.... I WAS THINKING.. "TRADITIONAL LOW OR TRADITIONAL LIFESTYLE. OR EVEN "STYLIN"


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 4 2006, 11:38 AM~6503091
> *I LIKE THE NAME.. BUT IT DOES SOUND LIKE A TRUCK OR PORNO MAG....  I WAS THINKING.. "TRADITIONAL LOW OR TRADITIONAL LIFESTYLE. OR EVEN "STYLIN"
> *


Sounds like a hair salon.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 4 2006, 08:44 AM~6502330
> *THATS COOL CAUSE I REALY MISS A GREAT MAGAZINE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 4 2006, 02:02 PM~6503175
> *Sounds like a hair salon.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOU CAN GET LAID, WHILE GETTING YOUR HAIR DEW :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

LAID sounds cool.


----------



## PUPPETP13

how bout sur13?


----------



## Big Smokey

> _Originally posted by PUPPETP13_@Nov 5 2006, 07:53 PM~6510527
> *how bout sur13?
> *


 :uh: 
:buttkick:


----------



## menace59

Good Luck, 

This should be a good magazine!! :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Nov 1 2006, 07:02 PM~6487051
> *well i cANT wait ..... now what about them shirts
> *


 :0


----------



## LatinaGina

:0 So,will you be distributing it in the same areas as the other one????


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 1 2006, 04:09 PM~6486702
> *yup sure is  :biggrin: Long story short primedia has alot of lawyers and sent us a cease and desist letter claiming we stole their logo too much money to fight a corporate giant so we gotta go back to square 1 but fuck it they cant stop us from doing what we love  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 2 2006, 03:33 AM~6484478
> *Old subscribers will get the new issues...
> *



Awsome man!!!!!


----------



## Toro

T T T for LAID


----------



## JasonJ




----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 7 2006, 03:10 PM~6522869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by Big Smokey_@Nov 5 2006, 11:59 PM~6511502
> *:uh:
> :buttkick:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

I m going to be like HEY I JUST GOT LAID IN THE MAILBOX TODAY DAM IT IS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz

*Maybe the 3rd times a charm???????
<img src=\'http://myspace-668.vo.llnwd.net/01396/86/61/1396761668_l.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 7 2006, 04:10 PM~6522869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LA CURA

When is this issue scheduled to come out?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 2 2006, 05:43 PM~6494812
> *Stick to spinning records.
> *


u mean pushin play on the cd players :biggrin: 

Laid is a dope name it hink. very catchi. and the direction they are goin now with the mag it works perfect. you'll see


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 9 2006, 06:24 PM~6537690
> *u mean pushin play on the cd players  :biggrin:
> 
> Laid is a dope name it hink. very catchi. and the direction they are goin now with the mag it works perfect. you'll see
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben

is this mag replacing tradtional, just wondering.


----------



## Mr Impala

yes


----------



## big ruben

so if i had a subsription thats taking its place correct or am i wrong.


----------



## streetrider

:uh: Ummm...yeah...what she said....


> _Originally posted by LatinaGina_@Nov 6 2006, 08:45 PM~6517645
> *:0 So,will you be distributing it in the same areas as the other one????
> *


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 11 2006, 12:56 AM~6546043
> *yes
> *


*If yes? Will the magazine have better distribution this time around because I had a hard time finding TLM in the SGV.*


----------



## 87luxurysport

> _Originally posted by PUPPETP13_@Nov 5 2006, 06:53 PM~6510527
> *how bout sur13?
> *


hahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Nov 11 2006, 09:59 AM~6546056
> *so if i had a subsription thats taking its place correct or am i wrong.
> *


You're right, TLM subscribers will receive LAID magazine. Basically the same magazine with another name.


----------



## big ruben

i'm down for that cant wait till it comes out. thanks for the info bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

Is there going to be a "LAID" t shirt for the first 200??


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 11 2006, 05:59 PM~6548467
> *Is there going to be a "LAID" t shirt for the first 200??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 11 2006, 10:46 AM~6547463
> *If yes?  Will the magazine have better distribution this time around because I had a hard time finding TLM in the SGV.
> *



i live in covina hills and i found it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 11 2006, 11:35 AM~6547688
> *You're right, TLM subscribers will receive LAID magazine. Basically the same magazine with another name.
> *



it will be a better magazine :0


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 11 2006, 07:32 PM~6549645
> *it will be a better magazine  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 11 2006, 07:32 PM~6549645
> *it will be a better magazine  :0
> *


Great to hear you guys are back. 

As for the LRM/Primedia people, you have shown again how little you care about the sport of lowriding with your threats of petty lawsuits. But since I don't buy or even look through that rag anymore it doesn't matter.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 12 2006, 05:32 AM~6549645
> *it will be a better magazine  :0
> *


 :biggrin:  

I was hoping to hear that


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

wow we just got home from another lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnng night of work


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 11 2006, 11:32 AM~6547415
> *:uh: Ummm...yeah...what she said....
> *


   istribution in Atlanta,Ga.????????


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2006, 01:47 AM~6579228
> *wow we just got home from another lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnng night of work
> *



Sign me up :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 11 2006, 03:59 PM~6548467
> *Is there going to be a "LAID" t shirt for the first 200??
> *



It should say I got LAID this month...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plank

I need to get a subscription- Where do I sign up?? I know the old subscribers will get the issues but where do the new guys send the $$$$$$???????? :dunno:


----------



## oldskool 67

I can't wait to get LAID! Shaaaaaa!


----------



## NIMSTER64

can't wait to se the new mag


----------



## classic53

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEW MAG CAUSE THE OLD ONE WAS THE BEST OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 16 2006, 06:05 AM~6579595
> *      istribution in Atlanta,Ga.????????
> *



We are not sure about Atlanta......We were sending quite a few to a wholesaler out there but many of them were stolen before they even hit the stores.


----------



## OURLIFE

when will we start getting them?


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 18 2006, 12:45 PM~6594981
> *We are not sure about Atlanta......We were sending quite a few to a wholesaler out there but many of them were stolen before they even hit the stores.
> *


 :ugh: So where do you send subscription info to???????


----------



## Laid Magazine

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 18 2006, 01:17 PM~6595075
> *:ugh: So where do you send subscription info to???????
> *



Sometimes employees of the wholesalers decide to go into business for themselves and take the magazines home with them to sell at shows and online to make extra money. This really hurts our sales in certain areas.

Subscription info will be on our site very soon.
www.laidmag.com

We are hoping to have the new magazine out in January.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 18 2006, 04:27 PM~6595101
> *Sometimes employees of the wholesalers decide to go into business for themselves and take the magazines home with them to sell at shows and online to make extra money. This really hurts our sales in certain areas.
> 
> Subscription info will be on our site very soon.
> www.laidmag.com
> 
> We are hoping to have the new magazine out in January.
> *



*Sorry if I missed anything or not completely understanding things. But do already Traditional subscirbers need to do anything?
Thanks in advance*


----------



## AWSOM69

Still haven't received the new magazine. I was an original subscriber to TLM. Just wondering when I can expect to get the new mag.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 21 2006, 09:07 PM~6613945
> *Still haven't received the new magazine. I was an original subscriber to TLM. Just wondering when I can expect to get the new mag.
> *


Hey Frank... the new mag is supposed to be out in January 07.


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 18 2006, 01:27 PM~6595101
> *Sometimes employees of the wholesalers decide to go into business for themselves and take the magazines home with them to sell at shows and online to make extra money. This really hurts our sales in certain areas.
> 
> Subscription info will be on our site very soon.
> www.laidmag.com
> 
> We are hoping to have the new magazine out in January.
> *


:nono: so,just what are you implying here? Let me set ya straight homie.......first of all,i don't get mine that way. We have very few places on the East Coast where lowrider magazines are available (no disrespect to you,ok)...we need to get mags like yours,instead of just LRM (aka Least lowriders Read this Magazine)...there was a mag called "Miranda's Lowriding",i only ever bought 3 copies of that(never found it again)....then,at one time,Tower Records out here was selling the Jap mags, "Traditional Lowriding", and "LRM Japan",now that they are closed,nobody sells them....."Wheels 2000",formerly known as "Black Wheels",put out by my homie in LA,Kevin Childs,is only available here at his brother"s shop,and 2 convenience stores.i have LRM back to the 80's and shit,Orlie's,Scrape,and some others from when that shit in So Cal was really "swangin"......here is a little known item.....there are lots of bookstores here who buy "used" mags....anyplace where you are have them? i can go in there and buy mags in good condition for $2.00-3.99 each....it's kinda like when they bootleg DVD's and cd's in the hood.....people be buying the shit out of them 3 for $10 deals.....i'm not trying to knock nobody's hustle.How the next man get his feria is his business,whether he selling scrap metal,washing cars or whatever,homie....i make enough feria to do what i need to do.....some stores out here won't put certain mags on the shelf because some little white woman says "it's nudity on an automobile".....they censoring the fuck outta shit here homie.....before LRM was available at Advance Auto Parts,there was almost NO mags in the LATINO COMMUNITIES here,even in the "mom and pop" shops (bodegas) we starving for some real shit....that's why i asked.Thanks for your time.Like i said,i respect anyone who put out real shit and keep it real.


----------



## AWSOM69

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 21 2006, 06:09 PM~6613970
> *Hey Frank... the new mag is supposed to be out in January 07.
> *


Thanx Jason. Other than StreetLow, Laid is my only alternative for "real lowrider" coverage, as far as magazines go. Good thing we have LayItLow.com


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 21 2006, 09:51 PM~6614284
> *:nono: so, "FRANK",just what are you implying here? Let me set ya straight homie.......first of all,i don't get mine that way. We have very few places on the East Coast where  lowrider magazines are available (no disrespect to you,ok)...we need to get mags like yours,instead of just LRM (aka Least lowriders Read this Magazine)...there was a mag called "Miranda's Lowriding",i only ever bought 3 copies of that(never found it again)....then,at one time,Tower Records out here was selling the Jap mags, "Traditional Lowriding", and "LRM Japan",now that they are closed,nobody sells them....."Wheels 2000",formerly known as "Black Wheels",put out by my homie in LA,Kevin Childs,is only available here at his brother"s shop,and 2  convenience stores.i have LRM back to the 80's and shit,Orlie's,Scrape,and some others from when that shit in So Cal was really "swangin"......here is a little known item.....there are lots of bookstores here who buy "used" mags....anyplace where you are have them? i can go in there and buy mags in good condition for $2.00-3.99 each....it's kinda like when they bootleg DVD's and cd's in the hood.....people be buying the shit out of them 3 for $10 deals.....i'm not trying to knock nobody's hustle.How the next man get his feria is his business,whether he selling scrap metal,washing cars or whatever,homie....i make enough feria to do what i need to do.....some stores out here won't put certain mags on the shelf because some little white woman says "it's nudity on an automobile".....they censoring the fuck outta shit here homie.....before LRM was available at Advance Auto Parts,there was almost NO mags in the LATINO COMMUNITIES here,even in the "mom and pop" shops  (bodegas)  we starving for some real shit....that's why i asked.Thanks for your time.Like i said,i respect anyone who put out real shit and keep it real.
> *


I think youre confused.... "Frank" is "AWSOM69", the person i was replying to about when the new mag is coming out. And i dont really understand the point of your post either???


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 21 2006, 10:09 PM~6614412
> *Thanx Jason. Other than StreetLow, Laid is my only alternative for "real lowrider" coverage, as far as magazines go. Good thing we have LayItLow.com
> *


Yea, no shit... LIL is on the front lines of this shit!!! I feel sorry for people who dont come on here, or have homies that keep them up on the latest shit going down in the game, maybe someone who lives way out in the sticks whose only insight into this lowriding shit is LRM.... they are missing out on alot. LIL is where its at!


----------



## streetrider

:uh: If you scroll back up the pages,homie,you would see where i asked Laid Magazine was there going to be any mags out here......i was responding to HIS response about that question,NOT what your homie was saying.........hopefully it wasnt interpreted in the wrong way.If you look at the post, i quoted what LAID Magazine was saying.NO disrespect intendae to you,or Frank.....the post is not confusing.....it stating that the REAL mags are few out here,and unless you got some good sources,you're stuck with just LRM (Lowriders least Read this Magazine)


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 21 2006, 08:28 PM~6614558
> *Yea, no shit... LIL is on the front lines of this shit!!! I feel sorry for people who dont come on here, or have homies that keep them up on the latest shit going down in the game, maybe someone who lives way out in the sticks whose only insight into this lowriding shit is LRM.... they are missing out on alot. LIL is where its at!
> *


i agree. layitlow is like a free magazine and free advertisement too :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 18 2006, 01:27 PM~6595101
> *Sometimes employees of the wholesalers decide to go into business for themselves and take the magazines home with them to sell at shows and online to make extra money. This really hurts our sales in certain areas.
> Subscription info will be on our site very soon.
> www.laidmag.com
> 
> We are hoping to have the new magazine out in January.
> *


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 25 2006, 03:25 PM~6242066
> *:uh: Hmmmmm.......seems to me,quite a few pages ago,i mentioned that I had some.....nobody replied.....guess everyone thought i was bullshitting or something.I got a limited number of them,maybe about 5 or 6 copies of issue #1 and #2,and a stack of all the rest.....i'm getting rid of all the lowrider mags i got.Moving to a smaller house,and i will have no room to store them.I have several titles,which i wont mention here(out of respect for TRADITIONAL )but as far as mags go,TRADITIONAL, they ARE the hot ticket!!...pm me for info
> *


...........i think this is what he was referring to......a "stack" to me is 8 mags..........


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 21 2006, 09:51 PM~6614284
> *:nono: so, "FRANK" just what are you implying here?
> *


This was the confusing part.... but you qouted a post from Brandon. I see you edited it, all good.

Are you a magazine distributor or something.... if not, then you shouldnt take offense to Brandons comments. 

Where are you from? Why cant you get anything besides LRM where you live? You have a mailbox that the postal service delivers to right? Shit man, i have lived all over the Midwest from Arkansas, to Mississippi, to Tennessee, Kentucky, Indiana..... not exactly the lowriding mecca that the West and Southwest is but i manage to get all of the mags i want, but most of them by mail.... ive got almost all of the LRM's except for some in the early 80's, all of Lowridaz, the few issues of TLM that came out before the name change, all of the LRM Japan mags except for maybe 5 or 6, a huge stack of Custom Lowriding Japan mags, another Japanese car mag called "Cruisin", all of the BLVD mags, all of the LoCompany mags, all the Scrape mags, i used to get Street Low... have the first 28 issues, but stopped my subscription when they cashed my check but didnt send the mags... Ive got every issue of SCM, a big stack of Orlie's, i have 4 or 5 of those Miranda's youre talking about.... plus alot of other weird lowrider related magazines i picked up here and there that i cant remember the names of right now..... some of my friends refer to my spare bedroom as the "Lowriding Library", lol. They always call me when they are looking for pics of a certain car from a 10 or 15 year old back issue. Yea, true you cant go to a store or news stand where im from and get this shit... all i can buy at the stores here is LRM, and used to find SCM before they flaked out.... but if people want to get them, its not that hard.


----------



## streetrider

Naw homie,i'm a street rider....used to be into the shows,but the ones here in the East are bullshit,and unless it's strictly a lowrider show,or a show with a lowrider category and a street class,i won't be going to it....they just tell you yeah,come on and enter,just so they can get your $$,then you may have a top/bottom/interior/setup/chromed undies ranfla,and some bullshit primered hot rod wins.WTF?? I'm From Cali,homie,now in Georgia.....i got all the issues of BLVD and them others too.....but i am in this lowriding for life homie.Always been in and been down.Going to stay down till they put me in the ground!! People here tend to look at the lifestyle as "thuggish","childish",or the all time idiotic associating us (lowriders) with gang-banging.......i say "Fuck'em all," because they dont't know me,or what i'm about.The mentality of some people here on the East Coast is still very predjudiced in areas.....lot's of people here say_them Mexicans this or that,and a LATINO,who may not even BE Mexican,be standing next to them.The post office usually delivers them,ripped,torn,back pages missing,ect,and no one at the postmaster's office seems to give a flying fuck.Wonder what they'd say if it was Glamour,or Vanity Fair or something? Anything lowrider related,i'm trying to get it homie,to keep myself informed,and also to pass along tradition and history to my son/daughters.I'm like you though,in the sense that my homies can come to the casa and look at the mags all day,but they not leaving the library...! :thumbsup:West Up


----------



## JasonJ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Nov 21 2006, 10:28 PM~6614558-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe someone who lives way out in the sticks whose only insight into this lowriding shit is LRM....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch, throwing stones at me :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Nov 21 2006, 10:55 PM~6614743
> *
> Where are you from? Why cant you get anything besides LRM where you live? You have a mailbox that the postal service delivers to right?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

fuckin sign me up, I gave up on Lowrider 3 years ago now I just buy it here and there and only for good reason (shit material..) send me some kind of subscription papers or an addy where I can send some money to get in on it.....bout time Mr. Impala keep it up......fuck lrm


----------



## leo

Can't wait for the new ones. :biggrin:


----------



## leo

Hey Mr Impala or Brandon post somthing up of the new mag, Give us just little taste PLEASE? :worship:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2006, 12:23 PM~6644383
> *Hey Mr Impala or Brandon post somthing up of the new mag, Give us just little taste PLEASE? :worship:
> *


*x2 :biggrin: *


----------



## hotstuff5964

was LOWRIDAZ magazine made by these same guys from TLM and LAID?


----------



## REALTALK

WHY THEY AINT ON THE SHELVES NO MO :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 27 2006, 10:07 AM~6644587
> *was LOWRIDAZ magazine made by these same guys from TLM and LAID?
> *


Same editor


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Nov 27 2006, 12:08 PM~6644593
> *WHY THEY AINT ON THE SHELVES NO MO :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Nov 27 2006, 10:08 AM~6644593
> *WHY THEY AINT ON THE SHELVES NO MO :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Honestly there is very good examplation to the hole thing with all of these magazines, But it is a very long story with lots of variables to why they are not on shelfs any more, You can trust in this, The guys that made theses magazines and are still trying to make one that will stay are LOWRIDERS threw and threw to the heart.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 21 2006, 11:29 AM~6609993
> *Sorry if I missed anything or not completely understanding things. But do already Traditional subscirbers need to do anything?
> Thanks in advance
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 27 2006, 11:48 AM~6645439
> *x2
> *


nope they will get them in the mail when the new magazine comes out


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2006, 03:12 PM~6645786
> *nope they will get them in the mail when the new magazine comes out
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Nov 1 2006, 04:40 PM~6486902
> *Thanks for the support!
> *


Damn I'm MIA for a while and a wehole lots been goin down... love the new name....

you know you can count on the homies from Royal Image for all the support you want and need bratha


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 27 2006, 09:36 PM~6648364
> *Damn I'm MIA for a while and a wehole lots been goin down... love the new name....
> 
> you know you can count on the homies from Royal Image for all the support you want and need bratha
> *


heyyyy...what's happening up there in the...I guess it's the cold NW now?


----------



## Toro

damn double posts heheheheh


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 27 2006, 09:36 PM~6648364
> *Damn I'm MIA for a while and a wehole lots been goin down... love the new name....
> 
> you know you can count on the homies from Royal Image for all the support you want and need bratha
> *


heyyyy...what's happening up there in the...I guess it's the cold NW now?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2006, 05:12 PM~6645786
> *nope they will get them in the mail when the new magazine comes out
> *


Thanks Mr. Impeeezzeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 27 2006, 08:43 PM~6648429
> *heyyyy...what's happening up there in the...I guess it's the cold NW now?
> *


SNOW SNOW and MORE SNOW... cold is putting it lightly... we aint used to gettin snow in November... took me an hour and a half to get to work last night and 2 hours to get home from work this morning, roads were all iced over big time... hella cars abandoned over night on the hwy and main streets everywhere....


----------



## SUPREME69

any new updates on the first issue? is it completed already? just checkin. what do we do if we have moved do i just pm someone to get my new info?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 29 2006, 10:42 PM~6664257
> *any new updates on the first issue? is it completed already? just checkin. what do we do if we have moved do i just pm someone to get my new info?
> *



X2 :dunno:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2006, 02:12 PM~6645786
> *nope they will get them in the mail when the new magazine comes out
> *


you made my day! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 29 2006, 09:42 PM~6664257
> * what do we do if we have moved do i just pm someone to get my new info?
> *


x3 I moved also what do we do


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

coming soon LAID


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Dec 4 2006, 10:00 AM~6690100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon LAID
> *


What up Jason... flyer looks REAL good!! Who did them (probably you... but not sure) and do they do websites? Just curious... talk to you soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 29 2006, 11:42 PM~6664257
> *any new updates on the first issue?*



x2


----------



## impalabuilder.com

is LAID going to come in the mail just like TLM did.. in a white envelope?

my mail carrier is gonna think im getting some sort of new nudey mag at the house :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## destinyrider

WILL THE MAGAZINE BE AT BARNES AND NOBLE 711 ETC JUST LIKE TLM OR DO YOU HAVE NEW DISTRIBUTION??


----------



## JUST ME

I'm going to enjoy opening my mailbox again. Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by JUST ME_@Dec 21 2006, 05:37 PM~6799825
> *I'm going to enjoy opening my mailbox again. Happy Holidays to all!
> *


hehehehe....you'll be saying, "I hope I get LAID today, I hope I get LAID today" heheheh


----------



## big ruben

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

* hno: Oh BOY !!! I'm gonna get LAID soon !!! hno: *


----------



## Mr Impala

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2006, 10:58 AM~6836099
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2006, 02:58 PM~6836099
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2006, 02:58 PM~6836099
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gold Digger! What a great way to start a new mag and a new year! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaCdOuT

I know for sure LAID is going to take over...will the magazine still be easy to find like TLM such as Barnes and Noble, 7-11..etc?


----------



## Stickz

Nice cover Brent, wheres the other one?


----------



## Hustler on the go

When will be expecting the first issue?? :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 27 2006, 06:46 PM~6839082
> *When will be expecting the first issue?? :biggrin:
> *


I heard late January, But Im not postive


----------



## big ruben




----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn i can't believe i've got to wait till Jan 07 to get LAID.... but at least its getting closer....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 27 2006, 07:38 PM~6839034
> *Nice cover Brent, wheres the other one?
> *


X2


----------



## OURLIFE

so whats the release date.... i cant wait


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 29 2006, 10:36 PM~6859117
> *damn i can't believe i've got to wait till Jan 07 to get LAID.... but at least its getting closer....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2006, 02:58 PM~6836099
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme

:0


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

is this 2


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

where the mag at will it be out tommorow


----------



## Toro

most likely mid month


----------



## individualsbox

its sounds like a scam to me

they have hundreds and hundereds of people's $$ and they dont update there customers...on wtf happened 6 months ago

anther magazine bites the dust

good product, bad company


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 2 2007, 08:23 PM~6886294
> *most likely mid month
> *



you affiliated with the mag bro?


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 2 2007, 08:48 PM~6886571
> *you affiliated with the mag bro?
> *


----------



## himbone

WHO DO WE NEED TO GET INTOUCH WITH IF OUR ADRESS HAS CHANGED?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 3 2007, 08:27 PM~6896838
> *WHO DO WE NEED TO GET INTOUCH WITH IF OUR ADRESS HAS CHANGED?
> *



i asked this a page back and got no response. its all good ill wait til they get the first issue out. its going to my parents house anyways


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 2 2007, 08:44 PM~6886542
> *its sounds like a scam to me
> 
> they have hundreds and hundereds of people's $$ and they dont update there customers...on wtf happened  6 months ago
> 
> anther magazine bites the dust
> 
> good product, bad company
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Big Doe

:dunno: :machinegun:


----------



## OGJordan

The magazine is not going to be ready for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dee Luxe

Without having to read through all the posts, could someone give me a briefing on what's going on? The only Traditional Lowriding mag I got was October's issue and no t-shirt yet. I've also have July's issue of cover 2 of 2, but not cover 1 of 2. 

*What's going on? * :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 5 2007, 05:50 PM~6913450
> *Without having to read through all the posts, could someone give me a briefing on what's going on? The only Traditional Lowriding mag I got was October's issue and no t-shirt yet.What's going on?  :dunno:
> *


Same here. The new mag is supposed to come out this month as far as i know.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 3 2007, 09:27 PM~6896838
> *WHO DO WE NEED TO GET INTOUCH WITH IF OUR ADRESS HAS CHANGED?
> *


I sent a pm to Mr Impala when I changed my address.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin: Can't wait to get Laid :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

when are we gettin laid?


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 4 2007, 01:48 AM~6899022
> *:0  :0
> *


 the truth hurts


----------



## individualsbox

i bet

the magazine will not be printed ever!!

also no refunds you are all screwed $$$


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 6 2007, 03:20 PM~6920575
> *the lasted news today i just learned
> 
> the magazine will not be printed ever!!
> 
> also no refunds you are all screwed $$$
> *


wtf r you talking about?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats the update on Laid?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 6 2007, 03:20 PM~6920575
> *i bet
> 
> the magazine will not be printed ever!!
> 
> also no refunds you are all screwed $$$
> *


nice edit but it was a little to late i had quoted you already, and how much money do you want to lose? how bout pink slips if you have a car.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 6 2007, 03:50 PM~6920666
> *Whats the update on Laid?
> *



getting finished up to go to print


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 6 2007, 06:20 PM~6920575
> *i bet
> 
> the magazine will not be printed ever!!
> 
> also no refunds you are all screwed $$$
> *


Homie, hope you don't gamble often... :0


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jan 6 2007, 05:14 PM~6920770
> *Homie, hope you don't gamble often... :0
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

:wave:


----------



## big ruben

:banghead:


----------



## Dee Luxe

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 5 2007, 06:50 PM~6913450
> *Without having to read through all the posts, could someone give me a briefing on what's going on? The only Traditional Lowriding mag I got was October's issue and no t-shirt yet. I've also have July's issue of cover 2 of 2, but not cover 1 of 2.
> 
> What's going on?  :dunno:
> *


Nevermind, I read the pages all the way back to where it started (pg. 170). All I have to say is..."I Can't Wait To Get LAID" :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

where do i subscribe to the traditinal magazine????


----------



## big ruben




----------



## exotic rider

I WANNA GET LAID! NOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Jan 7 2007, 02:27 PM~6926650
> *where do i subscribe to the traditinal magazine????
> *


 :uh: 

Its now laid magazine fool.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I heard they were having trouble finding a centerfold model so Brent stepped up to the plate and will be posing semi-nude in this months edition of the magazine!


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 8 2007, 03:22 AM~6931358
> *I heard they were having trouble finding a centerfold model so Brent stepped up to the plate and will be posing semi-nude in this months edition of the magazine!
> *



he has been wroking out latly.... :dunno:


----------



## big ruben

cant wait till i get LAID im ready to xplode, is it out yet?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 8 2007, 03:22 AM~6931358
> *I heard they were having trouble finding a centerfold model so Brent stepped up to the plate and will be posing semi-nude in this months edition of the magazine!
> *



wow i really dont think that would be wise lol


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2007, 05:58 PM~6920700
> *getting finished up to go to print
> *


so how long does that take, also if u guys have had all this time from when the last issue dropped, why isnt it ready on the 1st just asking


----------



## BRAVO

SO,,will my long lost T-shirt come with this issue?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 9 2007, 04:22 PM~6944201
> *SO,,will my long lost T-shirt come with this issue?
> *


nah fool, because im taking that shit


----------



## Coast One

:cheesy:


----------



## pickle

BUMP


----------



## 64SUP

I CANT WAIT


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn i'm leaving next week on the 18th for New Zealand... Damn that sux i'll be getting LAID from long distance... and wont get to enjoy it till i get back on Feb 15th....


----------



## Mr Impala

We missed the Jan/Feb date so it will be the Mar/Apr edition. We will have magazines in the mail to subscribers around February 10th. I know its taking a little longer than we had hoped and we know there will be some "shit" talking about us but bottom line is we will be out soon. The magazine is going to have a new look to it and wont be the same thing as TLM was. We need to ensure the longevity of the magazine so like we stated before this will be a "lifestyle" magazine and will feature things we all love like cars, woman, tattoos, music industry, artists, backyard builders. It will be a sort of melting pot for the stuff we all have in common. For all the people who believe in us and know what we are capable of be patient and continue to support us Rome wasn't built in a day and us lowriders are a dying breed and need to support each other to help bring lowriding back to where it was in the old days.


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 10:24 AM~6960771
> *We missed the Jan/Feb date so it will be the Mar/Apr edition. We will have magazines in the mail to subscribers around February 10th. I know its taking a little longer than we had hoped and we know there will be some "shit" talking about us but bottom line is we will be out soon. The magazine is going to have a new look to it and wont be the same thing as TLM was. We need to ensure the longevity of the magazine so like we stated before this will be a "lifestyle" magazine and will feature things we all love like cars, woman, tattoos, music industry, artists, backyard builders. It will be a sort of melting pot for the stuff we all have in common. For all the people who believe in us and know what we are capable of be patient and continue to support us Rome wasn't built in a day and us lowriders are a dying breed and need to support each other to help bring lowriding back to where it was in the old days.
> *


It'll get here when it gets here, I ain't trippin'. I hope you don't devote too many pages to the music industry, it's been a real joke these days, good luck. uffin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 12:24 PM~6960771
> *We missed the Jan/Feb date so it will be the Mar/Apr edition. We will have magazines in the mail to subscribers around February 10th. I know its taking a little longer than we had hoped and we know there will be some "shit" talking about us but bottom line is we will be out soon. The magazine is going to have a new look to it and wont be the same thing as TLM was. We need to ensure the longevity of the magazine so like we stated before this will be a "lifestyle" magazine and will feature things we all love like cars, woman, tattoos, music industry, artists, backyard builders. It will be a sort of melting pot for the stuff we all have in common. For all the people who believe in us and know what we are capable of be patient and continue to support us Rome wasn't built in a day and us lowriders are a dying breed and need to support each other to help bring lowriding back to where it was in the old days.
> *


this is all good but tell us where we can send our money now so we won't miss the first issue...


----------



## JRO

Is it going to be in stores?? I use to get TLM at Kroger here in Louisville. Id rather pick it up then have a subscription cause my mailman is a moron. I dont want my magazine all fucked up.


----------



## Mr Impala

the sites not up yet but soon


----------



## SixFourClownin

All I want to know is how can I get the subscription started and how is it possible to get both covers for the first issue?


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn Brent, can't wait to see the progress pics or final pics which ever you decide to post of the new project.. or maybe it will be gettin LAID too


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 9 2007, 11:22 PM~6944201
> *SO,,will my long lost T-shirt come with this issue?
> *


opps my post was overlooked *cough*ignored*cough*

guess thats a no


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 11 2007, 06:50 PM~6963243
> *opps my post was overlooked *cough*ignored*cough*
> 
> guess thats a no
> *


Fool...........you didn't get the rest of your magazines, what makes you think you're getting a shirt...lol :twak:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2007, 08:42 PM~6929632
> *:uh:
> 
> Its now laid magazine fool.
> *


    :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 12:24 PM~6960771
> *We missed the Jan/Feb date so it will be the Mar/Apr edition. We will have magazines in the mail to subscribers around February 10th. I know its taking a little longer than we had hoped and we know there will be some "shit" talking about us but bottom line is we will be out soon. The magazine is going to have a new look to it and wont be the same thing as TLM was. We need to ensure the longevity of the magazine so like we stated before this will be a "lifestyle" magazine and will feature things we all love like cars, woman, tattoos, music industry, artists, backyard builders. It will be a sort of melting pot for the stuff we all have in common. For all the people who believe in us and know what we are capable of be patient and continue to support us Rome wasn't built in a day and us lowriders are a dying breed and need to support each other to help bring lowriding back to where it was in the old days.
> *


Yea, expect some shit talkers, there was alot of talk all these months about the mag finally coming out in Jan 07, but its all good... as long as people are talking, thats good... its when people stop talking that you need to worry.  The true supporters of anything good for lowriding will still be here.  

It sounds like the new mag is going to be kinda like a lowrider version of Garage magazine??? Has anyone seen that mag... that would be the shit. :0



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 12:24 PM~6960771
> * backyard builders
> *


I wrote to LRM more than once to suggest this subject be explored.... i guess they didnt like the idea... but i think that would be an interesting subject to check out. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 01:24 PM~6960771
> *We missed the Jan/Feb date so it will be the Mar/Apr edition. We will have magazines in the mail to subscribers around February 10th. I know its taking a little longer than we had hoped and we know there will be some "shit" talking about us but bottom line is we will be out soon. The magazine is going to have a new look to it and wont be the same thing as TLM was. We need to ensure the longevity of the magazine so like we stated before this will be a "lifestyle" magazine and will feature things we all love like cars, woman, tattoos, music industry, artists, backyard builders. It will be a sort of melting pot for the stuff we all have in common. For all the people who believe in us and know what we are capable of be patient and continue to support us Rome wasn't built in a day and us lowriders are a dying breed and need to support each other to help bring lowriding back to where it was in the old days.
> *


that sounds like a great mag homie.I was going to say you need to show love to everyone in the life style.traditionals are nice but how about everyone els that can't have one.with non traditionals.now they can have something to motivate them and build a ride to get into laid


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

One quick question for Mr.Impala...Do you still have all of the addresses for the old subscribers of TLM.Is there anything I have to do to make sure I get my copy??I cant wait for the new magazines..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 11:24 AM~6960771
> * The magazine is going to have a new look to it and wont be the same thing as TLM was. We need to ensure the longevity of the magazine so like we stated before this will be a "lifestyle" magazine and will feature things we all love like cars, woman, tattoos, music industry, artists, backyard builders. It will be a sort of melting pot for the stuff we all have in common. For all the people who believe in us and know what we are capable of be patient and continue to support us Rome wasn't built in a day and us lowriders are a dying breed and need to support each other to help bring lowriding back to where it was in the old days.
> *


 :uh: "sigh"

Isin't some of this contradictory? Towards the end of your write, you wrote "us Lowriders are a dying breed" but you also write that the magazine will be a "lifestyle" magazine which will feature "other" things along with Lowriders. Is it just me or does this only compound the "dying" factor? And you go on to say that this will be done to preserve the "logevity" of the magazine. See what I mean?

This is a time where we need a magazine thats soley dedicated to Lowriding. Music is music, tattoos are tatoos...they are NOT Lowriding, if anything, their a subsidiary. I hope you guys don't make this the "Playboy" of Lowrider magazines. Because Playboy is NOT the magazine we go to when we want to see some real porn, get the point? What was wrong with the TLM format anyway?

Every page and all the time you put in for non-Lowrider related subjects could have gone to a guy thats been struggling to finish his car or bike or a decent tech article. But instead, we have to see some stupid review or advertisment about some stupid CD which is only another distraction and expense the prolongs us from getting our ride finished or show promoted or club represented, etc. 

And btw, this is called "criticisim" folks...not talking shit or hating.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

GOOD LUCK MR IMPALA, WE WAITING FOR THE MAG, DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE OTHER SHIT, JUST GET IT OUT DOGG


----------



## 859 impala

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 11 2007, 07:39 PM~6964767
> *GOOD LUCK MR IMPALA, WE WAITING FOR THE MAG, DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE OTHER SHIT, JUST GET IT OUT DOGG
> *


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2007, 07:37 PM~6964754
> *:uh: "sigh"
> 
> Isin't some of this contradictory? Towards the end of your write, you wrote "us Lowriders are a dying breed" but you also write that the magazine will be a "lifestyle" magazine which will feature "other" things along with Lowriders. Is it just me or does this only compound the "dying" factor? And you go on to say that this will be done to preserve the "logevity" of the magazine. See what I mean?
> 
> This is a time where we need a magazine thats soley dedicated to Lowriding. Music is music, tattoos are tatoos...they are NOT Lowriding, if anything, their a subsidiary. I hope you guys don't make this the "Playboy" of Lowrider magazines.  Because Playboy is NOT the magazine we go to when we want to see some real porn, get the point? What was wrong with the TLM format anyway?
> 
> Every page and all the time you put in for non-Lowrider related subjects could have gone to a guy thats been struggling to finish his car or bike or a decent tech article. But instead, we have to see some stupid review or advertisment about some stupid CD which is only another distraction and expense the prolongs us from getting our ride finished or show promoted or club represented, etc.
> 
> And btw, this is called "criticisim" folks...not talking shit or hating.
> *


then dont buy it. no one forcing you to buy it big dog


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 07:43 PM~6964808
> *then dont buy it. no one forcing you to buy it big dog
> *


Really? :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 09:43 PM~6964808
> *then dont buy it. no one forcing you to buy it big dog
> *


I guess if you paid for a TLM subscription, then you are kinda forced to buy it......lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 11 2007, 07:54 PM~6964905
> *I guess if you paid for a TLM subscription, then you are kinda forced to buy it......lol
> *


Yeah, and that's another thing...

What about if I did buy a subcription to TLM because I liked the content and format and now I've been duped to pay for a "new' magazine I might not like? I'd be really upset if I was a subscriber and this had happined because I'd be paying for some shit i really don't like.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 11 2007, 07:54 PM~6964905
> *I guess if you paid for a TLM subscription, then you are kinda forced to buy it......lol
> *


just ask for the money back they gave me mine and i donated it.


----------



## lo4lyf

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 11 2007, 06:18 PM~6963609
> *that sounds like a great mag homie.I was going to say you need to show love to everyone in the life style.traditionals are nice but how about everyone els that can't have one.with non traditionals.now they can have something to motivate them and build a ride to get into laid
> *


they can throw my fwd non traditional in there!


----------



## hotstuff5964

do what y'all gotta do to survive, i really could care less. ive never been one to complain about the rim ads and what not in LRM (not saying thats what y'all are doing), my complaint against LRM is that the content is inadequate compared to a few years ago. as long as the articles, pictures and tech stuff is good, thats all that matters to me. the extra stuff is kool with me.

and to be honest, i am FUCKIN glad y'all are getting rid of the nothing but traditional's thing. its almost like that became the popular thing to say in the past year or so, i wanna see all the low lows, dont matter if they are traditional or not. 

just, *NO DONKS!!!* thats unacceptable


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2007, 09:06 PM~6965535
> *do what y'all gotta do to survive, i really could care less. ive never been one to complain about the rim ads and what not in LRM (not saying thats what y'all are doing), my complaint against LRM is that the content is inadequate compared to a few years ago. as long as the articles, pictures and tech stuff is good, thats all that matters to me. the extra stuff is kool with me.
> 
> and to be honest, i am FUCKIN glad y'all are getting rid of the nothing but traditional's thing. its almost like that became the popular thing to say in the past year or so, i wanna see all the low lows, dont matter if they are traditional or not.
> 
> just, NO DONKS!!! thats unacceptable
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2007, 07:02 PM~6964978
> *Yeah, and that's another thing...
> 
> What about if I did buy a subcription to TLM because I liked the content and format and now I've been duped to pay for a "new' magazine I might not like? I'd be really upset if I was a subscriber and this had happined because I'd be paying for some shit i really don't like.
> *


you didnt so dont trip  don't have time to sit here and explain everything to you very slowly but bottom line don't buy it if you don't want too. PERIOD END OF DISCUSSION THE END FINISHED DONE NOT TO BE CONTINUED ETC ETC


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 11 2007, 02:21 PM~6961256
> *All I want to know is how can I get the subscription started and how is it possible to get both covers for the first issue?
> *


----------



## sicksided

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 10:40 PM~6966632
> *you didnt so dont trip   don't have time to sit here and explain everything to you very slowly but bottom line don't buy it if you don't want too. PERIOD END OF DISCUSSION THE END FINISHED DONE NOT TO BE CONTINUED ETC ETC
> *


Well I ordered a TLM mag. subscription, and Im pretty excited to recieve the replacement mag. LAID! when should the mag get sent out homie...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Jan 11 2007, 09:51 PM~6966769
> *Well I ordered a TLM mag. subscription, and Im pretty excited to recieve the replacement mag. LAID! when should the mag get sent out homie...
> *


We missed the Jan/Feb date so it will be the Mar/Apr edition. We will have magazines in the mail to subscribers around February 10th. I know its taking a little longer than we had hoped and we know there will be some "shit" talking about us but bottom line is we will be out soon. The magazine is going to have a new look to it and wont be the same thing as TLM was. We need to ensure the longevity of the magazine so like we stated before this will be a "lifestyle" magazine and will feature things we all love like cars, woman, tattoos, music industry, artists, backyard builders. It will be a sort of melting pot for the stuff we all have in common. For all the people who believe in us and know what we are capable of be patient and continue to support us Rome wasn't built in a day and us lowriders are a dying breed and need to support each other to help bring lowriding back to where it was in the old days.


----------



## Toro

What's up Brent???????


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 09:21 PM~6965153
> *just ask for the money back they gave me mine and i donated it.
> *


liar , u used it at the strip club :biggrin: :biggrin: im not talking shit, or anything but man it seems like its always something new with this magazine if its not the shirts its the date name etc. sure seems like u guys keep getting peoples hopes up just to crush them. thats just my opinon. im sure the new mag will be cool


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 11 2007, 07:25 PM~6963684
> *One quick question for Mr.Impala...Do you still have all of the addresses for the old subscribers of TLM.Is there anything I have to do to make sure I get my copy??I cant wait for the new magazines..
> *


x2 fasho.com


----------



## Mr Impala

yes we have all the addresses


----------



## Big Doe

I dont see the point in bitching because the mag will have more than just cars. At least they are things we are interested in. When i pick up LRM its 70% bullshit that has not a single fucking thing to do with lowriding. So what would you rather look at? I'll take just about anything over the donk and rim catalog.


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 12 2007, 11:20 AM~6968922-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes we have all the addresses
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Jan 12 2007, 01:33 PM~6969841
> *I dont see the point in bitching because the mag will have more than just cars. At least they are things we are interested in. When i pick up LRM its 70% bullshit that has not a single fucking thing to do with lowriding. So what would you rather look at? I'll take just about anything over the donk and rim catalog.
> *


 :thumbsup: yup


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 12 2007, 10:28 AM~6967733
> *liar , u used it at the strip club  :biggrin:  :biggrin: im not talking shit, or anything but man it seems like its always something new with this magazine if its not the shirts its the date name etc. sure seems like u guys keep getting peoples hopes up just to crush them. thats just my opinon. im sure the new mag will be cool
> *


SO, true,,,im beginning to more and more be disappointed with my purchase. Customer service is beginning to be a joke, i have to come to an unrelated website and search through a 100+ page topic, to find out my Jan 07 expected/promised issue is being pushed back. I know these guys have my email address. Ive now questioned/mention my promotional shirt twice, in the last couple days, only to be ignored twice.

i blindly sent money out of faith, to help a good cause. the first few mags i got were great. I understand this is a new mag, and that some of the employees and owners are friends and fellow riders. But most importantly (once my money is involved) this is a business.

except this as positive criticism


----------



## Dressed2Impress

damn all this shit talking... instead of talking shit, id didn't get this i didn't get that i was promised this and that, go out and try doing a lowrider type magazine for yourselves and see how hard it is.... for one most of the lowrider community are cheap asses bitchin about some 30 or 60 dollars they spent on a subscription or i paid 5 dollars less for this and that and you want to charge me this for whatever it is for you rides, frickin nickle and diming foos trying to make a living.... you more than got your moneys worth with the few issues that came out.... 

point being if you don't like it don't buy it and stay the hell out of their thread.... if you want it buy it, subscribe to it what ever it takes to support them to try and keep LAID on the market....


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 12 2007, 11:03 AM~6970081
> *damn all this shit talking... instead of talking shit, id didn't get this i didn't get that i was promised this and that, go out and try doing a lowrider type magazine for yourselves and see how hard it is.... for one most of the lowrider community are cheap asses bitchin about some 30 or 60 dollars they spent on a subscription or i paid 5 dollars less for this and that and you want to charge me this for whatever it is for you rides, frickin nickle and diming foos trying to make a living.... you more than got your moneys worth with the few issues that came out....
> 
> point being if you don't like it don't buy it and stay the hell out of their thread.... if you want it buy it, subscribe to it what ever it takes to support them to try and keep LAID on the market....
> *


IT ISNT TALKIN SHIT AT ALL. HE'S JUST SAYING WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM. IF YOU LOOK AT THE WHOLE PICTURE ITS A FUCKED UP SITUATION. I NEVER SUBSRIBED TO A MAGAZINE IN MY LIFE TILL I SUBSCRIBED TO TLM, AND THE "ONLY" REASON I DID BECAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD DEAL BEING THAT YOU DO GET A FREE SHIRT! NO MATTER HOW YOU PUT IT WE ALL PRETTY MUCH LOANED $30 EACH TO PEOPLE TO START A MAGAZINE AND RECEIVED 2 OR THREE AND THEN WERE TOLD AFTER IT FAILED SORRY BUT ITS NOT MY FAULT, ITS NOT MY FAULT, ITS NOT MY FAULT, BY ALL THE PEOPLE ON HERE THAT HAD GOTTEN PEOPLE TO SUBSCRIBE IN THE FIRST PLACE.THEN WE WERE "PROMISED AGAIN" IT WOULD BE IN JANUARY THAT THEY WOULD REDEEM THEMSELVES AND GIVE US ANOTHER MAGAZINE. NOW THEY ARE SAYING THAT ITS GOING TO BE IN FEBUARY IT IS A LITTLE IRRATATING.

THE PROBLEM WITH THIS WHOLE SITUATION WAS THE WAY IT WAS HANDLED

NO E-MAILS

NO ONE TOOK THE BLAME THEY FUCKED UP

NO TOPIC ON WHAT HAPPENED " YOU HAVE TO SEARCH FOR AN ANSWER"

NO LETTERS TO SUBSCRIBERS SAYING THEY LOST THERE MONEY AND SOMEDAY THEY WILL RECEIVE A NEW MAGAZINE LIKE IT OR NOT

AND I STILL CANT BELEIVE THAT IF THIS JOHN DOE GUY CAME UP ON ALL THE MONEY THERE WAS NO LEGAL ACTION TAKEN BY FELLOW EMPLOYEES

JUST MY 2 CENTS.....LIKE IT OR NOT YOU JUST READ IT


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 12 2007, 01:41 PM~6970408
> *IT ISNT TALKIN SHIT AT ALL. HE'S JUST SAYING WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM. IF YOU LOOK AT THE WHOLE PICTURE ITS A FUCKED UP SITUATION. I NEVER SUBSRIBED TO A MAGAZINE IN MY LIFE TILL I SUBSCRIBED TO TLM, AND THE "ONLY" REASON I DID BECAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD DEAL BEING THAT YOU DO GET A FREE SHIRT! NO MATTER HOW YOU PUT IT WE ALL PRETTY MUCH LOANED $30 EACH TO PEOPLE TO START A MAGAZINE AND RECEIVED 2 OR THREE AND THEN WERE TOLD AFTER IT FAILED  SORRY BUT ITS NOT MY FAULT, ITS NOT MY FAULT, ITS NOT MY FAULT, BY ALL THE PEOPLE ON HERE THAT HAD GOTTEN PEOPLE TO SUBSCRIBE IN THE FIRST PLACE.THEN WE WERE "PROMISED AGAIN" IT WOULD BE IN JANUARY THAT THEY WOULD REDEEM THEMSELVES AND GIVE US ANOTHER MAGAZINE. NOW THEY ARE SAYING THAT ITS GOING TO BE IN FEBUARY IT IS A LITTLE IRRATATING.
> 
> THE PROBLEM WITH THIS WHOLE SITUATION WAS THE WAY IT WAS HANDLED
> 
> NO E-MAILS
> 
> NO ONE TOOK THE BLAME THEY FUCKED UP
> 
> NO TOPIC ON WHAT HAPPENED " YOU HAVE TO SEARCH FOR AN ANSWER"
> 
> NO LETTERS TO SUBSCRIBERS SAYING THEY LOST THERE MONEY AND SOMEDAY THEY WILL RECEIVE A NEW MAGAZINE LIKE IT OR NOT
> 
> AND I STILL CANT BELEIVE THAT IF THIS JOHN DOE GUY CAME UP ON ALL THE MONEY THERE WAS NO LEGAL ACTION TAKEN BY FELLOW EMPLOYEES
> 
> JUST MY 2 CENTS.....LIKE IT OR NOT YOU JUST READ IT
> *


although I never subscribed this is how I would've felt and questions I would've had and it was articulated so well no one can call this post shit talking... :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 12 2007, 12:41 PM~6970408
> *IT ISNT TALKIN SHIT AT ALL. HE'S JUST SAYING WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM. IF YOU LOOK AT THE WHOLE PICTURE ITS A FUCKED UP SITUATION. I NEVER SUBSRIBED TO A MAGAZINE IN MY LIFE TILL I SUBSCRIBED TO TLM, AND THE "ONLY" REASON I DID BECAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD DEAL BEING THAT YOU DO GET A FREE SHIRT! NO MATTER HOW YOU PUT IT WE ALL PRETTY MUCH LOANED $30 EACH TO PEOPLE TO START A MAGAZINE AND RECEIVED 2 OR THREE AND THEN WERE TOLD AFTER IT FAILED  SORRY BUT ITS NOT MY FAULT, ITS NOT MY FAULT, ITS NOT MY FAULT, BY ALL THE PEOPLE ON HERE THAT HAD GOTTEN PEOPLE TO SUBSCRIBE IN THE FIRST PLACE.THEN WE WERE "PROMISED AGAIN" IT WOULD BE IN JANUARY THAT THEY WOULD REDEEM THEMSELVES AND GIVE US ANOTHER MAGAZINE. NOW THEY ARE SAYING THAT ITS GOING TO BE IN FEBUARY IT IS A LITTLE IRRATATING.
> 
> THE PROBLEM WITH THIS WHOLE SITUATION WAS THE WAY IT WAS HANDLED
> 
> NO E-MAILS
> 
> NO ONE TOOK THE BLAME THEY FUCKED UP
> 
> NO TOPIC ON WHAT HAPPENED " YOU HAVE TO SEARCH FOR AN ANSWER"
> 
> NO LETTERS TO SUBSCRIBERS SAYING THEY LOST THERE MONEY AND SOMEDAY THEY WILL RECEIVE A NEW MAGAZINE LIKE IT OR NOT
> 
> AND I STILL CANT BELEIVE THAT IF THIS JOHN DOE GUY CAME UP ON ALL THE MONEY THERE WAS NO LEGAL ACTION TAKEN BY FELLOW EMPLOYEES
> 
> JUST MY 2 CENTS.....LIKE IT OR NOT YOU JUST READ IT
> *


----------



## peter cruz

and the saga countinues


----------



## Coast One

looking from the outside this is my opinion... tlm closed down. the guy funding them took the money and bounced, probably broke even if that. seeing what it cost to even start something like a magazine... you wouldnt have been able to do it with just subscription money. at least not in the scale and quality they were doing. the guys putting that mag together were left to dry just like the subscribers and readers. a letter in the mail saying "sorry we're done" woulda been nice, but how much money in stamps, paper and envelopes would that be for the goup of guys that shut out of the mag? instead they seem to have decided to put that money towards trying it again, and even though they didnt have to include the subscribers to the magazine of the company that shut them out, they did so out of repsect and love for this. they coulda just said fuck it and left it at that. to me i see a group of guys that love this lifestyle and have love for those that support them. i feel that even though they didnt have to they will do good on their word while showing us even though they got some set backs, putting a mag that is about what we do, aint easy. and i dont see anyone else trying to cater to this lifestyle. i see a few subscribers getting antsy but most of the complainers never subscribed and keep saying if they were subscribers theyed be mad. i think everyone who subscibed already knew the chances they were taking, but the positive out weighs the negative. ive waited a few months i can wait 3 more weeks.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 12 2007, 04:10 PM~6971561
> *looking from the outside this is my opinion... tlm closed down. the guy funding them took the money and bounced, probably broke even if that. seeing what it cost to even start something like a magazine... you wouldnt have been able to do it with just subscription money. at least not in the scale and quality they were doing. the guys putting that mag together were left to dry just like the subscribers and readers. a letter in the mail saying "sorry we're done" woulda been nice, but how much money in stamps, paper and envelopes would that be for the goup of guys that shut out of the mag? instead they seem to have decided to put that money towards trying it again, and even though they didnt have to include the subscribers to the magazine of the company that shut them out, they did so out of repsect and love for this. they coulda just said fuck it and left it at that. to me i see a group of guys that love this lifestyle and have love for those that support them. i feel that even though they didnt have to they will do good on their word while showing us even though they got some set backs, putting a mag that is about what we do, aint easy. and i dont see anyone else trying to cater to this lifestyle. i see a few subscribers getting antsy but most of the complainers never subscribed and keep saying if they were subscribers theyed be mad. i think everyone who subscibed already knew the chances they were taking, but the positive out weighs the negative. ive waited a few months i can wait 3 more weeks.
> *


The most intelligent post in a long time on here....


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 12 2007, 02:10 PM~6971561
> *looking from the outside this is my opinion... tlm closed down. the guy funding them took the money and bounced, probably broke even if that. seeing what it cost to even start something like a magazine... you wouldnt have been able to do it with just subscription money. at least not in the scale and quality they were doing. the guys putting that mag together were left to dry just like the subscribers and readers. a letter in the mail saying "sorry we're done" woulda been nice, but how much money in stamps, paper and envelopes would that be for the goup of guys that shut out of the mag? instead they seem to have decided to put that money towards trying it again, and even though they didnt have to include the subscribers to the magazine of the company that shut them out, they did so out of repsect and love for this. they coulda just said fuck it and left it at that. to me i see a group of guys that love this lifestyle and have love for those that support them. i feel that even though they didnt have to they will do good on their word while showing us even though they got some set backs, putting a mag that is about what we do, aint easy. and i dont see anyone else trying to cater to this lifestyle. i see a few subscribers getting antsy but most of the complainers never subscribed and keep saying if they were subscribers theyed be mad. i think everyone who subscibed already knew the chances they were taking, but the positive out weighs the negative. ive waited a few months i can wait 3 more weeks.
> *


LOVE FOR THE LIFESTYLE DOSNT PAY BILLS! 

A LOT OF "EXCUSES" ARE MADE FOR SOMTHING THAT FAILED! INSTED OF SAYING WE MADE SEVERAL MISTAKES LAST TIME THAT WE WONT MAKE THIS TIME

NOW THIS SHOULD SHOW YOU WHY LOWRIDER HAS SO MANY RIM ADS

AND ABOUT THE GUY FUNDING THEM BOUNCED THING..........READ MY LAST REPLY


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 12 2007, 02:25 PM~6971680
> *LOVE FOR THE LIFESTYLE DOSNT PAY BILLS!
> 
> A LOT OF "EXCUSES" ARE MADE FOR SOMTHING THAT FAILED! INSTED OF SAYING WE MADE SEVERAL MISTAKES LAST TIME THAT WE WONT MAKE THIS TIME
> 
> NOW THIS SHOULD SHOW YOU WHY LOWRIDER HAS SO MANY RIM ADS
> 
> AND ABOUT THE GUY FUNDING THEM BOUNCED THING..........READ MY LAST REPLY
> *


bulding a lowrider to cruise doesnt pay the bills either...

and i agree with what you had to say. but its always easier to say what should have been done.
if they wasted their time trying to pull teeth or money from homie with a lawsuit, im sure wed be waiting for a lot longer than just febuary for 30 dollars each. :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ

Yup... hindsight is always 20/20....... and everybody is a critic.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jan 12 2007, 05:25 PM~6971680
> *LOVE FOR THE LIFESTYLE DOSNT PAY BILLS!
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THIS SHOULD SHOW YOU WHY LOWRIDER HAS SO MANY RIM ADS
> 
> *



These 2 statements are views POORLY missing on this site. EVERYBODY bitches about LRM so fucking much, but the truth is the truth. Ads=money=being able to have your magazine. Deal with it AND support new mags! They may never have a bunch of ads (good thing) but it will be HARD for them to really make it and be in all markets at once. So even if you only get 4 or 5 issues of a GREAT magazine, at least it is a GREAT magazine. I'm gonna buy every mag I can, for me. I love LRM. I can't wait for it to come out each month. When I come to a wheel ad, guess what? I turn the fucking page. Big fucking deal. And when I look at any magazine, I don't bitch because they have reebok ads and I don't wear reeboks. I don't bitch because they have Budweiser ads and I don't drink. I don't bitch because they have Levi ads and I don't wear Levis. I turn the fucking page.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2007, 07:37 PM~6964754
> *:uh: "sigh"
> 
> Isin't some of this contradictory? Towards the end of your write, you wrote "us Lowriders are a dying breed" but you also write that the magazine will be a "lifestyle" magazine which will feature "other" things along with Lowriders. Is it just me or does this only compound the "dying" factor? And you go on to say that this will be done to preserve the "logevity" of the magazine. See what I mean?
> 
> This is a time where we need a magazine thats soley dedicated to Lowriding. Music is music, tattoos are tatoos...they are NOT Lowriding, if anything, their a subsidiary. I hope you guys don't make this the "Playboy" of Lowrider magazines.  Because Playboy is NOT the magazine we go to when we want to see some real porn, get the point? What was wrong with the TLM format anyway?
> 
> Every page and all the time you put in for non-Lowrider related subjects could have gone to a guy thats been struggling to finish his car or bike or a decent tech article. But instead, we have to see some stupid review or advertisment about some stupid CD which is only another distraction and expense the prolongs us from getting our ride finished or show promoted or club represented, etc.
> 
> And btw, this is called "criticisim" folks...not talking shit or hating.
> *





> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2007, 08:02 PM~6964978
> *Yeah, and that's another thing...
> 
> What about if I did buy a subcription to TLM because I liked the content and format and now I've been duped to pay for a "new' magazine I might not like? I'd be really upset if I was a subscriber and this had happined because I'd be paying for some shit i really don't like.
> *





> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 10:40 PM~6966632
> *you didnt so dont trip   don't have time to sit here and explain everything to you very slowly but bottom line don't buy it if you don't want too. PERIOD END OF DISCUSSION THE END FINISHED DONE NOT TO BE CONTINUED ETC ETC
> *


Well, I did buy every issue at retail price because I was cautious something like this would happen. Right when I thought the magazine was stable and I was about to subscribe, the plug was pulled. So I do think my view as a customer and fellow Lowrider shopuld be respected.

You have the time, so don't front like you don't. I really get the impression you're being evasive when it comes to me. You did not respond to what I wrote above...which is very valid.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 12 2007, 03:36 PM~6972237
> *Well, I did buy every issue at retail price because I was cautious something like this would happen. Right when I thought the magazine was stable and I was about to subscribe, the plug was pulled. So I do think my view as a customer and fellow Lowrider shopuld be respected.
> 
> You have the time, so don't front like you don't. I really get the impression you're being evasive when it comes to me. You did not respond to what I wrote above...which is very valid.
> *


no i just think your an idiot and don't have time to respond to idiots. you cry about this and that make pointless topics. Just go and run your color bar mafia and work on your car and be happy and don't worry about the magazine we put out if its not the right magazine for you by all means don't buy it. You say this is a time where WE need a REAL lowrider magazine well we want to be able to appeal to a wider audience so we can do bigger things in the future if an all lowrider magazine would sell 500,000 copies every issue it would be great id love to see that, bottom line theres not enough lowriding support to do a 100% lowriding magazine and be succesful and get bigger so we can have car shows and what have you. I see the OG lowriders riding harleys now not 64's I see them building hot rods and og cars not low low's. We are working hard to continue to bring a high end product for all of us to read and enjoy and this time around were not concerned with the shit talking we need to do this OUR way to make sure it succeeds so we don't have to keep explaining ourselves. If you have any more questions file them in the spam filter


----------



## JasonJ

MagazOWNED? :dunno: 









hno:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2007, 07:07 PM~6973026
> *no i just think your an idiot and don't have time to respond to idiots. you cry about this and that make pointless topics. Just go and run your color bar mafia and work on your car and be happy and don't worry about the magazine we put out if its not the right magazine for you by all means don't buy it. You say this is a time where WE need a REAL lowrider magazine well we want to be able to appeal to a wider audience so we can do bigger things in the future if an all lowrider magazine would sell 500,000 copies every issue it would be great id love to see that, bottom line theres not enough lowriding support to do a 100% lowriding magazine and be succesful and get bigger so we can have car shows and what have you. I see the OG lowriders riding harleys now not 64's I see them building hot rods and og cars not low low's. We are working hard to continue to bring a high end product for all of us to read and enjoy and this time around were not concerned with the shit talking we need to do this OUR way to make sure it succeeds so we don't have to keep explaining ourselves. If you have any more questions file them in the spam filter
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2007, 08:07 PM~6973026
> *no i just think your an idiot and don't have time to respond to idiots. you cry about this and that make pointless topics. Just go and run your color bar mafia and work on your car and be happy and don't worry about the magazine we put out if its not the right magazine for you by all means don't buy it. You say this is a time where WE need a REAL lowrider magazine well we want to be able to appeal to a wider audience so we can do bigger things in the future if an all lowrider magazine would sell 500,000 copies every issue it would be great id love to see that, bottom line theres not enough lowriding support to do a 100% lowriding magazine and be succesful and get bigger so we can have car shows and what have you. I see the OG lowriders riding harleys now not 64's I see them building hot rods and og cars not low low's. We are working hard to continue to bring a high end product for all of us to read and enjoy and this time around were not concerned with the shit talking we need to do this OUR way to make sure it succeeds so we don't have to keep explaining ourselves. If you have any more questions file them in the spam filter
> *


damn fool, why'd you have to bring the mafia into it? :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 12 2007, 03:10 PM~6971561
> *looking from the outside this is my opinion... tlm closed down. the guy funding them took the money and bounced, probably broke even if that. seeing what it cost to even start something like a magazine... you wouldnt have been able to do it with just subscription money. at least not in the scale and quality they were doing. the guys putting that mag together were left to dry just like the subscribers and readers. a letter in the mail saying "sorry we're done" woulda been nice, but how much money in stamps, paper and envelopes would that be for the goup of guys that shut out of the mag? instead they seem to have decided to put that money towards trying it again, and even though they didnt have to include the subscribers to the magazine of the company that shut them out, they did so out of repsect and love for this. they coulda just said fuck it and left it at that. to me i see a group of guys that love this lifestyle and have love for those that support them. i feel that even though they didnt have to they will do good on their word while showing us even though they got some set backs, putting a mag that is about what we do, aint easy. and i dont see anyone else trying to cater to this lifestyle. i see a few subscribers getting antsy but most of the complainers never subscribed and keep saying if they were subscribers theyed be mad. i think everyone who subscibed already knew the chances they were taking, but the positive out weighs the negative. ive waited a few months i can wait 3 more weeks.
> *


AMEN speak the truth preach on brother preach on


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 12 2007, 04:10 PM~6971561
> *looking from the outside this is my opinion... tlm closed down. the guy funding them took the money and bounced, probably broke even if that. seeing what it cost to even start something like a magazine... you wouldnt have been able to do it with just subscription money. at least not in the scale and quality they were doing. the guys putting that mag together were left to dry just like the subscribers and readers. a letter in the mail saying "sorry we're done" woulda been nice, but how much money in stamps, paper and envelopes would that be for the goup of guys that shut out of the mag? instead they seem to have decided to put that money towards trying it again, and even though they didnt have to include the subscribers to the magazine of the company that shut them out, they did so out of repsect and love for this. they coulda just said fuck it and left it at that. to me i see a group of guys that love this lifestyle and have love for those that support them. i feel that even though they didnt have to they will do good on their word while showing us even though they got some set backs, putting a mag that is about what we do, aint easy. and i dont see anyone else trying to cater to this lifestyle. i see a few subscribers getting antsy but most of the complainers never subscribed and keep saying if they were subscribers theyed be mad. i think everyone who subscibed already knew the chances they were taking, but the positive out weighs the negative. ive waited a few months i can wait 3 more weeks.
> *




:thumbsup: 

thats right! I would gladly advertise with them again too.


----------



## TRUDAWG

I think I most people are cool with the situation because we are mostly all friends and know each other personally, and realize that none of these guys would intentially fuck anyone over. But if we didn't know you all, or had a name/face to associate with TLM, then things would have been alot worse than what it has been.  
It aint about "owning" someone, or talking shit. Brent is basically the only representitive on LIL, and has taken alot of the flak, I'd be a little frustrated as well, but both sides need to step back and think about what the other side is going through or feeling!
The DAWG has spoken!!!!, and I won't say shit else about it!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

I lot of you guys sound like this :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 15 2007, 01:01 PM~6993177
> *I lot of you guys sound like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

fuk it im jus chilln waiting for it to come back out .i did pay for my subscription...i know they didnt jack no one.. fuk it come out better ...


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 15 2007, 02:28 AM~6989907
> *I think I most people are cool with the situation because we are mostly all friends and know each other personally, and realize that none of these guys would intentially fuck anyone over. But if we didn't know you all, or had a name/face to associate with TLM, then things would have been alot worse than what it has been.
> It aint about "owning" someone, or talking shit. Brent is basically the only representitive on LIL, and has taken alot of the flak, I'd be a little frustrated as well, but both sides need to step back and think about what the other side is going through or feeling!
> The DAWG has spoken!!!!, and I won't say shit else about it!
> *


i agree

where is my t-shirt....!!!!!!!!!!  :tears: :tears:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 15 2007, 05:56 PM~6995533
> *
> 
> where is my t-shirt....!!!!!!!!!!   :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

:biggrin: I aint trippin but Iam excpecting the new magg when it comes out!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 15 2007, 06:56 PM~6995533
> *i agree
> 
> where is my t-shirt....!!!!!!!!!!   :tears:  :tears:
> *


ask for a refund and donate it like lonestar did :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 10:56 PM~6966825
> *We missed the Jan/Feb date so it will be the Mar/Apr edition. We will have magazines in the mail to subscribers around February 10th. I know its taking a little longer than we had hoped and we know there will be some "shit" talking about us but bottom line is we will be out soon. The magazine is going to have a new look to it and wont be the same thing as TLM was. We need to ensure the longevity of the magazine so like we stated before this will be a "lifestyle" magazine and will feature things we all love like cars, woman, tattoos, music industry, artists, backyard builders. It will be a sort of melting pot for the stuff we all have in common. For all the people who believe in us and know what we are capable of be patient and continue to support us Rome wasn't built in a day and us lowriders are a dying breed and need to support each other to help bring lowriding back to where it was in the old days.
> *


I just wanna know one thing.

Did you guys expand the content of the magazine so that you can feature my truck?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 16 2007, 04:21 PM~7003501
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was meant as a joke...with brent about the t-shirt... :angry:


----------



## OURLIFE

when is the release date now??? just wondering


----------



## Mr Impala

next month we were shooting yesterday trying to get all the content for the first issue


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2007, 04:55 PM~7015631
> *next month we were shooting yesterday trying to get all the content for the first issue
> *



is the first issue still gonna be two different covers? will subscribers be only getting one cover. just want to know that way i know to go get the other cover.


----------



## Rollinaround

FUCK A T-SHIRT, I WANT GOOD SHITTIN MATERIAL!!


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2007, 05:55 PM~7015631
> *next month we were shooting yesterday trying to get all the content for the first issue
> *


you guys are some slackers.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 17 2007, 10:54 PM~7017879
> *you guys are some slackers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2007, 08:55 PM~7015631
> *next month we were shooting yesterday trying to get all the content for the first issue
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

How about a preview?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## big ruben




----------



## pimpala6462

any new info


----------



## OGDinoe1

Keep us posted


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jan 31 2007, 07:45 PM~7141793
> *any new info
> *



It's not out yet, how's that? :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Cant wait until its out :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

:dunno:


----------



## OURLIFE

:angry:


----------



## LA CURA

IVE BEEN PRETTY PATIENT, AND CALM COLLECTIVE, ABOUT THE WHOLE TRANSITION, I KNOW ITS DIFFICULT.....
BUT HERE WE ARE FEB. AND STILL NO KINDA UPDATE, AND IM NOT REFERING ON LAYITLOW, BUT THRU THE MAIL ETC.
ITS A BIG SURPRISE TO SEE A SNEAK PEAK.... OKAY KEEP IT THAT WAY. YES OUR MONEY WAS ASKED TO BE GIVEN BACK BUT WHATS IT WORTH IF THE ONES THAT WANT THE MAG. ARE GONNA SEND THE MONEY BACK?, I AINT BITCHIN ABOUT THE SHIRT, HAVE NEVER SEEN IT. WE JUST NEED A COMMITTED DATE, AND A BETTER EXPLANATION ON WHY THE DELAY FROM JAN,07 TO WHATEVA 2007. ITS LIKE WHEN UR CAR IS AT THE SHOP, U TELL THEM WHEN IS IT GONNA BE READY, THEY GIVE U A DATE AND ITS DONE, AND WHEN ITS NOT THEN IT FUSTRATES PEOPLE. JUST MY .02
I JUST THINK COMMUNICATION IS A MUST IN THIS SITUATION!!!!


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 7 2007, 05:40 PM~7201064
> *IVE BEEN PRETTY PATIENT, AND CALM COLLECTIVE, ABOUT THE WHOLE TRANSITION, I KNOW ITS DIFFICULT.....
> BUT HERE WE ARE FEB. AND STILL NO KINDA UPDATE, AND IM NOT REFERING ON LAYITLOW, BUT THRU THE MAIL ETC.
> ITS A BIG SURPRISE TO SEE A SNEAK PEAK.... OKAY KEEP IT THAT WAY. YES OUR MONEY WAS ASKED TO BE GIVEN BACK BUT WHATS IT WORTH IF THE ONES THAT WANT THE MAG. ARE GONNA SEND THE MONEY BACK?, I AINT BITCHIN ABOUT THE SHIRT, HAVE NEVER SEEN IT. WE JUST NEED A COMMITTED DATE, AND A BETTER EXPLANATION ON WHY THE DELAY FROM JAN,07 TO WHATEVA 2007. ITS LIKE WHEN UR CAR IS AT THE SHOP, U TELL THEM WHEN IS IT GONNA BE READY, THEY GIVE U A DATE AND ITS DONE, AND WHEN ITS NOT THEN IT FUSTRATES PEOPLE. JUST MY .02
> I JUST THINK COMMUNICATION IS A MUST IN THIS SITUATION!!!!
> *



Calm and collected.........

And it should be out by the last half of the month, from what I've been told.


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 7 2007, 04:59 PM~7201253
> *Calm and collected.........
> 
> And it should be out by the last half of the month, from what I've been told.
> *


THANKS FOR THE CORRECTION


----------



## OGJordan

I was just messing with you, you seem upset, trying to lighten the mood in here


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 7 2007, 02:40 PM~7201064
> *IVE BEEN PRETTY PATIENT, AND CALM COLLECTIVE, ABOUT THE WHOLE TRANSITION, I KNOW ITS DIFFICULT.....
> BUT HERE WE ARE FEB. AND STILL NO KINDA UPDATE, AND IM NOT REFERING ON LAYITLOW, BUT THRU THE MAIL ETC.
> ITS A BIG SURPRISE TO SEE A SNEAK PEAK.... OKAY KEEP IT THAT WAY. YES OUR MONEY WAS ASKED TO BE GIVEN BACK BUT WHATS IT WORTH IF THE ONES THAT WANT THE MAG. ARE GONNA SEND THE MONEY BACK?, I AINT BITCHIN ABOUT THE SHIRT, HAVE NEVER SEEN IT. WE JUST NEED A COMMITTED DATE, AND A BETTER EXPLANATION ON WHY THE DELAY FROM JAN,07 TO WHATEVA 2007. ITS LIKE WHEN UR CAR IS AT THE SHOP, U TELL THEM WHEN IS IT GONNA BE READY, THEY GIVE U A DATE AND ITS DONE, AND WHEN ITS NOT THEN IT FUSTRATES PEOPLE. JUST MY .02
> I JUST THINK COMMUNICATION IS A MUST IN THIS SITUATION!!!!
> *


here you go


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2007, 07:57 PM~7203215
> *
> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On the bottom of the pic it says 2-27-07


----------



## topless65

ttt


----------



## Laid Magazine

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 7 2007, 08:09 PM~7203321
> *On the bottom of the pic it says 2-27-07
> *



WOW.....thanks for pointing that out Pete!!

And thanks for always taking the time to come into this topic with your great wisdom and intelligent comments.

You're a great roll model in all of our struggles in keeping the lowrider lifestyle positive and respected...................

I want to thank you again for taking so much time out of your busy schedule to comment on our little publication


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

NICE HOPE IT MAKES IT SOON


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2007, 08:57 PM~7203215
> *
> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE THEN...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Who do I talk to to tell my address change to?
I'm suppose to be buying A new house ,and closing on March 9th.Don't wanna miss something I've been waiting A long time for. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

IM DOWN TO HELP OUT IN ANYWAY HOMIE!!


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Feb 7 2007, 11:46 PM~7205823
> *WOW.....thanks for pointing that out Pete!!
> 
> And thanks for always taking the time to come into this topic with your great wisdom and intelligent comments.
> 
> You're a great roll model in all of our struggles in keeping the lowrider lifestyle positive and respected...................
> 
> I want to thank you again for taking so much time out of your busy schedule to comment on our little publication
> *


Anything to help the little guy out. Maybe the 3rd times a charm Brandon.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Feb 8 2007, 01:46 AM~7205823
> *WOW.....thanks for pointing that out Pete!!
> 
> And thanks for always taking the time to come into this topic with your great wisdom and intelligent comments.
> 
> You're a great roll model in all of our struggles in keeping the lowrider lifestyle positive and respected...................
> 
> I want to thank you again for taking so much time out of your busy schedule to comment on our little publication
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2007, 06:57 PM~7203215
> *
> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like is gonna be a good magazine TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2007, 01:43 AM~7224254
> *looks like is gonna be a good magazine TTT :thumbsup:
> *


Yep, now hurry up. Im tired of seeing donks and lambo doors when Im reading.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1

Just let me know when it makes up north!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 10 2007, 02:57 AM~7224299
> *Just let me know when it makes up north!!
> *


look for it yourself :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Can't wait hno: hno:


----------



## El Diablo

cant wait to get my hands on one of these!! if its half as good as traditional lowriding, itll be worth every penny i apy at the store!!

GOOD LUCK GUYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 10 2007, 03:16 AM~7224374
> *Can't wait hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound

PM ME ON INFO FOR A ADD!


----------



## SW713

there's alotta pages i here, how can i get a subscription? dont wanna miss the first issue :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 10 2007, 07:25 AM~7224797
> *there's alotta pages i here, how can i get a subscription?  dont wanna miss the first issue :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2007, 09:54 AM~7224994
> *:uh:
> *



shut up kenny :angry: 


i cross out mo city and put a k foo'


----------



## lowdwnrob

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 10 2007, 10:25 AM~7224797
> *there's alotta pages i here, how can i get a subscription?  dont wanna miss the first issue :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala

1st issue is wrapped up and going to print we think you guys will enjoy it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2007, 02:13 AM~7230578
> *1st issue is wrapped up and going to print we think you guys will enjoy it
> *


can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 10 2007, 02:57 AM~7224299
> *Just let me know when it makes up north!!
> *


I'll have it at the LG show for sure in April....and I should have some in the next couple weeks


----------



## NIMSTER64

hope you guys can cover our picnic again homies.let us know whens a good time we were thinking in augs.lets keep it laid ind the back.bumper hitting hard making waves.god bless and prosperess


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 11 2007, 02:13 AM~7230578
> *1st issue is wrapped up and going to print we think you guys will enjoy it
> *


E-mail me the files and I'll print mine out myself.


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

wtf mate


----------



## BLVD




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 03:47 PM~7232978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 11 2007, 02:52 AM~7230649
> *I'll have it at the LG show for sure in April....and I should have some in the next couple weeks
> *


*Can you do me a favor Toro. I would like to pick one up for my collection so maybe you can PM me when you have them. Thanks*  uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

uffin:


----------



## SW713

subscriptions?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 11 2007, 11:37 PM~7236718
> *subscriptions?
> *


no mames


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

PROFESSIONALISM, seems to be a very big factor which your mag is LACKING, everybody wants to point fingers but nobody is takin blame, I'll stick with LRM even though they suck atleast I can pick up their shit readin material ON TIME and not worry about being promised this or that, or even if its gonna come, I can take that extra sec to flip through the rim adds trust me, it doesnt bother me one bit


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

fuckin computers !!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 11 2007, 04:52 AM~7230649
> *I'll have it at the LG show for sure in April....and I should have some in the next couple weeks
> *


WHAT UP TORO, MAN BRING YOUR ASS OUT HERE TO FLA FOOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 04:47 PM~7232978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GLAD TOO SEE THAT THINGS HAVE WORKED OUT DOGG, BEEN A LONG ASS HAUL FOR YALL, I KNOW, BUT GOOD LUCK, SHIT LOOKS REAL NICE


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Feb 12 2007, 05:55 AM~7237911
> *PROFESSIONALISM, seems to be a very big factor which your mag is LACKING, everybody wants to point fingers but nobody is takin blame, I'll stick with LRM even though they suck atleast I can pick up their shit readin material ON TIME and not worry about being promised this or that, or even if its gonna come, I can take that extra sec to flip through the rim adds trust me, it doesnt bother me one bit
> *


cool please continue to support all lowriding publications


----------



## OGJordan

Where do we put in our cover requests? :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

YO ARE THEY PRINTED YET AND WHEN CAN I ORDER A SUBSCRIPTION?
PM ME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 10:40 PM~7235710
> *uffin:
> *


lookin real good


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2007, 12:41 AM~7236752
> *no mames
> *



who's mama?



you fix ur toilets yet puto :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2007, 11:45 AM~7238721
> *cool please continue to support all lowriding publications
> *


GOOD LUCK MR IMPALA AND BLVD


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 12 2007, 06:46 PM~7242403
> *GOOD LUCK MR IMPALA AND BLVD
> *



Thanks man, but Im just fortunate to be helping these guys out. The people that really deserve all the luck and credit are Brandon, Brent, Eric and all the rest of their crew......they know who they are  It's nice to see people like you who understand what they were going through and continue to support them and be positive. Much respect to you and all the Rollerz Only family.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 12 2007, 08:00 PM~7242522
> *Thanks man, but Im just fortunate to be helping these guys out. The people that really deserve all the luck and credit are Brandon, Brent, Eric and all the rest of their crew......they know who they are  It's nice to see people like you who understand what they were going through and continue to support them and be positive. Much respect to you and all the Rollerz Only family.
> *


BIG UP'S HOMIE, PEOPLE JUST DON'T REALIZE EVERYTHING BEHIND THE SCENES, I DO CAUSE I BEEN AROUND RUNNING A BIZNESS, AND IT IS TOUGH WORK, AND YOU GOTTA SUCK THAT SHIT UP WHEN YOU AINT MAKING THE PROFITS, AND YOU STILL COMING OUT YOUR POCKETS TO CONTINUE YOUR DREAM, AND PEOPLE ARE BITCHING, AND PUTTING YOU ON BLAST. KNOW THAT OTHERS ARE HERE TO SUPPORT YA


----------



## Tyrone

Like everyone else, I'm eager to see this new publication. I've read the format will be a little different than TLM's, but there was noting wrong with it in my eyes. I wish LAID magazine the best. The lowriding community needs more quality publications on the newsstands. I cannot wait to receive my first issue of LAID.

To the crew of LAID, feel free to call upon me once I return to Las Vegas. That's if you do not have anyone in that area to cover the lowriding scene.

Tyrone


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Feb 12 2007, 08:10 AM~7237948
> *WHAT UP TORO, MAN BRING YOUR ASS OUT HERE TO FLA FOOL :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

are they going to have the adex adds like the last mag they did..


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2007, 06:20 PM~7243166
> *are they going to have the adex adds like the last mag they did..
> *



yup  as well as reds zenith bowtie connection street and performance abs power brakes all stuff we use for our cars :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 12 2007, 05:00 PM~7242522
> *Thanks man, but Im just fortunate to be helping these guys out. The people that really deserve all the luck and credit are Brandon, Brent, Eric and all the rest of their crew......they know who they are  It's nice to see people like you who understand what they were going through and continue to support them and be positive. Much respect to you and all the Rollerz Only family.
> *



Brandon is the man hes been busting his ass to get this thing done hes got alot of motivation im just here helping with anything they need just like you :biggrin: Eric was probably up all night as well the other day finishing last minute stuff to. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 13 2007, 11:24 AM~7248118
> *yup   as well as reds zenith bowtie connection street and performance abs power brakes all stuff we use for our cars  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 01:47 PM~7232978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats twisted insane?


----------



## oldskool 67

I was fortunate to meet Brent and Eric when they did a photo shoot on the "Bajitos y Suavecitos" Lowrider exhibit I put together at the San Diego Automotive Museum. Not only are these guys super kool but when the feature on the exhibit came out in TLM it was exceptional. I gotta give props to all those responsible for the TLM issues that made it to print and wish you the best on the new magazine and any other future plans you may have. Myself and many other San Diego Lowriders are waiting patiently to get LAID. uffin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Will they be on newsstand in Vegas or do I have to order? I'm wanting a copy :cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof

Yeah I wanna know where to pick one up at.


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 14 2007, 03:48 AM~7256978
> *Yeah I wanna know where to pick one up at.
> *


x2


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I was gonna subscribe right now, but the LAID site is blocked at my work. I'll be getting whatever you guys put out though.


----------



## TobaccoJoe




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 14 2007, 03:32 PM~7261150
> *I was gonna subscribe right now, but the LAID site is blocked at my work.  I'll be getting whatever you guys put out though.
> *


I'll have some at the Socios show and the Lo*Lystics show


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2007, 06:35 PM~7263595
> *I'll have some at the Socios show and the Lo*Lystics show
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2007, 06:35 PM~7263595
> *I'll have some at the Socios show and the Lo*Lystics show
> *


  Save me a few Toro..


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 15 2007, 11:53 AM~7268176
> * Save me a few Toro..
> *


you know it...


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 19 2007, 06:31 PM~7300708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLVD

Nice Flyer homie......... :thumbsup:


----------



## chilac

:biggrin: any body no if i can find the mag in chitown


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

so when's the new date on the release?????


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Word on myspace is that its out already :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui

Still havent got mine


----------



## MISTER ED

im itching for a real magazine to come out. i want and need to get my "laid" im waiting.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

:0








Street Property CD Giveaway


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Feb 22 2006, 10:23 AM~4901537
> *---------------------------------------Sign me up!----------------------------------------
> *


x2


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TORO YOU GOT A PM PRIMO


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

so when is the date for release


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Feb 21 2007, 10:25 PM~7323352
> *so when is the date for release
> *



sooner than later :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

still patiently waiting for mine!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GOOD THINGS TAKE TIME!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2007, 12:28 AM~7323365
> *sooner than later  :biggrin:
> *


i thought i seen the 27 is it still that day why dont u post a few pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_JAE

I CANT TAKE IT ANY LONGER...WHEN IS IT CUMMMMMIN OUT?????? Will my Traditional Lowriding mags be worth somthing in the furture?


----------



## SIX-8*CAPRICE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2007, 10:46 PM~7255552
> *whats twisted insane?
> *



The man standing in front of the hottest fleetwood built to date!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Feb 22 2007, 02:19 AM~7323884
> *i thought i seen the 27 is it still that day why dont u post a few pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 09:31 AM~4901103
> *Well, here it is, a new magazine for you guys that are real die hard pure lowriders to appreciate and enjoy. Inside our pages you will find cars that are traditional and sit on 13's and 14's from bombs to Impalas to cadis to lincolns. We will cover a broad spectrum of what we think lowriding is truly about. We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day and wanted to do something to make lowriders around the world proud to say, "THIS IS WHAT A LOWRDING MAGAZINE should be like." Less ads, more quality pictures, no euros, no mini trucks, no suv's, just traditionals. You will be amazed by our photography and intrigued by our articles. We will bring you guys stuff that you want to see, interviews with people you want to hear from and print shows that you want to see. The time has come for a true lowrider magazine designed for LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS!
> 
> IN STORES MAY 22nd, 2006
> *





you had me at "hello" ........LOL......for real tho....cant wait to get LAID...big ups! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

did the new mag get sent out to subscribers yet?


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 23 2007, 02:09 PM~7336479
> *did the new mag get sent out to subscribers yet?
> *


x2


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I have September and October issues of TLM... anyone know where I can find the other 2 issues I'm missing?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 23 2007, 01:09 PM~7336479
> *did the new mag get sent out to subscribers yet?
> *


x3 :angry:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

:dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

not yet its still at the printers we dont even have copies yet


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 24 2007, 10:58 AM~7341858
> *not yet its still at the printers we dont even have copies yet
> *


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 23 2007, 04:09 PM~7336479
> *did the new mag get sent out to subscribers yet?
> *


are you refering to subscribers of Traditional Lowridering? Cause i myself was wondering if that subscription will carry over?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 25 2007, 07:05 PM~7350447
> *are you refering to subscribers of Traditional Lowridering? Cause i myself was wondering if that subscription will carry over?
> *



yeah if you subscribed to the old magazine you will get this one real soon.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2007, 10:40 PM~7350816
> *yeah if you subscribed to the old magazine you will get this one real soon.
> *


THANKS MR IMPALA


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2007, 11:40 PM~7350816
> *yeah if you subscribed to the old magazine you will get this one real soon.
> *


Thanks. Can't wait looks really good...
WISHING YOU GUYS THE BEST OF LUCK WITH 'LAID' :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2007, 09:40 PM~7350816
> *yeah if you subscribed to the old magazine you will get this one real soon.
> *


Can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

tomorrow is the 27th :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 26 2007, 11:34 AM~7354432
> *tomorrow is the 27th :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Feb 26 2007, 12:34 PM~7354432-->
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow is the 27th :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Feb 24 2007, 11:58 AM~7341858
> *not yet its still at the printers we dont even have copies yet
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

what happened W/ my TLM shirt?















































































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac

just ordered my subscription


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2007, 10:40 PM~7350816
> *yeah if you subscribed to the old magazine you will get this one real soon.
> *


  can't wait to tell the wifey I just got laid


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 27 2007, 11:50 PM~7368633
> * can't wait to tell the wifey I just got laid
> *



lol i'm stealing your idea


----------



## DEVINERI

MAG LOOKS GOOD. RHODE ISLAND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## plank

Just ordered my subscription from your web site- can't wait to get it- laidmag.com


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

MARCH 1ST AND STILL NO MAG WTF   :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

whats going on has it been sent out yet?


----------



## BIG_JAE

went and got my copy of streetlow..looking for the laid..nada


----------



## LA CURA

:dunno:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

I was told that 7-11's would carry it and all major bookstores...

I been to about a dozen 7-11's and all they have is auto trader, playboy, and penthouse...

Went to B Dalton and Barnes & Noble and nobody in Vegas seems to have it hno:


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Mar 1 2007, 03:22 PM~7383648
> *went and got my copy of streetlow..looking for the laid..nada
> *


*diddo :wave: :nono: *


----------



## OURLIFE

nothin in the mailbox today......... whats going on with the magazine? is it coming or what


----------



## Mr Impala

at the printers still we cant make them go any faster we dont even have our first bound copies yet as soon as we do we will let everyone know.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2007, 09:16 AM~7396537
> *at the printers still we cant make them go any faster we dont even have our first bound copies yet as soon as we do we will let everyone know.
> *


Thanks Brent


----------



## hoppinlincoln

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Mar 2 2007, 09:18 PM~7394317
> *I was told that 7-11's would carry it and all major bookstores...
> 
> I been to about a dozen 7-11's and all they have is auto trader, playboy, and penthouse...
> 
> Went to B Dalton and Barnes & Noble and nobody in Vegas seems to have it  hno:
> *



So, which one did you get instead?...................


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2007, 10:16 AM~7396537
> *at the printers still we cant make them go any faster we dont even have our first bound copies yet as soon as we do we will let everyone know.
> *


*Gracias*


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Mar 3 2007, 04:58 PM~7398803
> *So, which one did you get instead?...................
> *


Auto trader  My lady was in the car and couldn't hide the other two if I bought them :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

patience we just got the 1st bound copies today


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 02:33 PM~7411471
> *patience we just got the 1st bound copies today
> *



uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69

so theres 3 covers for the first issue?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 5 2007, 12:40 PM~7411543
> *so theres 3 covers for the first issue?
> *


yup


----------



## OGJordan

^I would like the one on the left please :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 12:46 PM~7411585
> *yup
> *



nice. now im going to have to buy 6 mags. il always buy one to read and one to save. i did the same with TLM.


----------



## lor1der

will i beable to get one of each copy. i have a subscrition. how can i get the other two copies if the stores around here dont have them


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 03:33 PM~7411471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patience we just got the 1st bound copies today
> *


Which one will subscribers receive?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 5 2007, 04:50 PM~7412009
> *Which one will subscribers receive?
> *


they should get all 3 to make up for the craziness thats taken place.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 5 2007, 04:52 PM~7412025
> *they should get all 3 to make up for the craziness thats taken place.
> *


Dan my man, I agree with you 110%! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 12:33 PM~7411471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patience we just got the 1st bound copies today
> *


----------



## Nasty




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by lor1der+Mar 5 2007, 03:48 PM~7411997-->
> 
> 
> 
> will i beable to get one of each copy. i have a subscrition. how can i get the other two copies if the stores around here dont have them
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 since i also have a subscription and i've never seen TLM in any stores around me so you guys would be the ones i would need to get the other 2 from.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 5 2007, 03:52 PM~7412025
> *they should get all 3 to make up for the craziness thats taken place.
> *


 :biggrin: That would be great as long as it didn't negatively affect the new mag.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 5 2007, 02:52 PM~7412025
> *they should get all 3 to make up for the craziness thats taken place.
> *


It's a business, not UNICEF. :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 02:33 PM~7411471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patience we just got the 1st bound copies today
> *


nice when and where wil they be aviavlable also are u still sending the shirts as well


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2007, 04:32 PM~7412642
> *nice when and where wil they be aviavlable also are u still sending the shirts as well
> *



MAN U STILL WITH THE SHIRTS STILL??? :uh: ... I HAVE ONE SEND MY MY JORDANS AND ILL GIVE U A SHIRT...


----------



## hotstuff5964

i got mine today


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 5 2007, 04:52 PM~7412025
> *they should get all 3 to make up for the craziness thats taken place.
> *


exactly


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 02:33 PM~7411471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patience we just got the 1st bound copies today
> *


TURN THOSE COVERS OVER :biggrin: TO THE NXT PG


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 5 2007, 06:57 PM~7413242
> *MAN U STILL WITH THE SHIRTS STILL???  :uh: ... I HAVE ONE SEND MY MY JORDANS AND ILL GIVE U A SHIRT...
> 
> 
> *


ok how bout ill drop it off when i go to la and hand me my shirt lol

also was just j/k about the shirt but since u got one ill take it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Mar 5 2007, 05:10 PM~7413324
> *TURN THOSE COVERS OVER :biggrin: TO THE NXT PG
> *



next page is a 2 page reds ad


----------



## SW713

subscriptions?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 5 2007, 05:06 PM~7413300
> *i got mine today
> *



liar :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 07:49 PM~7413616
> *subscriptions?
> *



nevermind, i just ordered mine :biggrin: 


let us know when it starts gettin out


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 07:44 PM~7413568
> *next page is a 2 page reds ad
> *


post a pic of the cars or something :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2007, 06:23 PM~7413840
> *post a pic of the cars or something  :biggrin:
> *



hell no that will ruin it. ive been waiting patiently for this i dont want it ruined.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

who do I let know my new address?
I'm A TLM subscribe,turned Laid awaiter :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 5 2007, 08:42 PM~7414005
> *hell no that will ruin it. ive been waiting patiently for this i dont want it ruined.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: really not that big of a deal


----------



## lowriderlife

:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Feb 7 2007, 10:46 PM~7205823
> *WOW.....thanks for pointing that out Pete!!
> 
> And thanks for always taking the time to come into this topic with your great wisdom and intelligent comments.
> 
> You're a great roll model in all of our struggles in keeping the lowrider lifestyle positive and respected...................
> 
> I want to thank you again for taking so much time out of your busy schedule to comment on our little publication
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 7 2007, 03:25 PM~7429439
> *post some pics  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SW713

send some magazines :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

so when are they supposed to be in stores


----------



## low350

does it come out 6 or 12 times a year?


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by low350_@Mar 7 2007, 11:59 PM~7434166
> *does it come out 6 or 12 times a year?
> *


It comes out once a month for three months and then theirs a six month break and then once every other month.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by low350_@Mar 8 2007, 12:59 AM~7434166
> *does it come out 6 or 12 times a year?
> *


every month


----------



## OGJordan

^^Who told you that?


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2007, 01:24 PM~6960771
> *We missed the Jan/Feb date so it will be the Mar/Apr edition.
> *



Sounds like bi monthly to me.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 7 2007, 11:01 PM~7434177
> *It comes out once a month for three months and then theirs a six month break and then  once every other month.
> *



dick :biggrin:


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 8 2007, 12:01 AM~7434177
> *It comes out once a month for three months and then theirs a six month break and then  once every other month.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Ese Caqui

LOL


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 03:33 PM~7411471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patience we just got the 1st bound copies today
> *


Past subscribers of Traditional should see their current issue of Laid by...? :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

:biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine

Those who paid for 12 issues will get 12 issues.

Cool?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Mar 8 2007, 05:49 PM~7438514
> *Wow, bullshit huh?
> 
> You paid for 12 issues and you'll get 12 issues.
> 
> Cool?
> *


LoL, i just meant it wouldn't seem right to get less than what you paid for after not receiving anything for some time. That's cool though. I believe the question asked though was, Is the new mag going to be printed monthly or bi-monthly? Either way i still support what you guys are doing and can't wait to start getting the new issues :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Mar 8 2007, 07:49 PM~7438514
> *Wow, bullshit huh?
> 
> You paid for 12 issues and you'll get 12 issues.
> 
> Cool?
> *


COOL! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2006, 09:31 AM~4901103
> *Well, here it is, a new magazine for you guys that are real die hard pure lowriders to appreciate and enjoy. Inside our pages you will find cars that are traditional and sit on 13's and 14's from bombs to Impalas to cadis to lincolns. We will cover a broad spectrum of what we think lowriding is truly about. We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day and wanted to do something to make lowriders around the world proud to say, "THIS IS WHAT A LOWRDING MAGAZINE should be like." Less ads, more quality pictures, no euros, no mini trucks, no suv's, just traditionals. You will be amazed by our photography and intrigued by our articles. We will bring you guys stuff that you want to see, interviews with people you want to hear from and print shows that you want to see. The time has come for a true lowrider magazine designed for LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS!
> 
> IN STORES MAY 22nd, 2006
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 8 2007, 05:43 PM~7438791
> *LoL, i just meant it wouldn't seem right to get less than what you paid for after not receiving anything for some time.  That's cool though.  I believe the question asked though was, Is the new mag going to be printed monthly or bi-monthly?  Either way i still support what you guys are doing and can't wait to start getting the new issues :biggrin:
> *




Thanks for the support!

For now, we will be printing bi-monthly. If things go well, we will be printing monthly next year.


----------



## Ragtrey

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Mar 8 2007, 05:05 PM~7438911
> *Thanks for the support!
> 
> For now, we will be printing bi-monthly. If things go well, we will be printing monthly next year.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Mar 8 2007, 07:05 PM~7438911
> *Thanks for the support!
> 
> For now, we will be printing bi-monthly. If things go well, we will be printing monthly next year.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Laid Magazine_@Mar 8 2007, 06:05 PM~7438911
> *Thanks for the support!
> 
> For now, we will be printing bi-monthly. If things go well, we will be printing monthly next year.
> *



thanx i jus got my 3 copis of laid ..thanx brent,..good fukn mag.!!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION

I HAD A SUBSCRIPTION TO TRADITIONAL NOW IM WAITING FOR LAID :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 13 2007, 05:20 PM~7470956
> *thanx i jus got my 3 copis of laid ..thanx brent,..good fukn mag.!!
> 
> 
> *


*What's up Huey long time Homie. :biggrin: 

Quick question, do all three have the same content? or is it just the covers that are different? Thanks.*


----------



## SW713

can't wait to see it


----------



## crenshaw magraw

:biggrin: :0


----------



## layzeeboi

i just got it today.. Thanks!. Nice car features.. but i think yall featured too many recording artists.. i'd like to see more cars, and more shows..


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 8 2007, 05:49 PM~7438136
> *Past subscribers of Traditional should see their current issue of Laid by...?  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 13 2007, 05:14 PM~7471332
> *I HAD A SUBSCRIPTION TO TRADITIONAL NOW IM WAITING FOR LAID :biggrin:
> *


I'm trin' ta get Laid too  :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

so the subscriptions have gone out?


----------



## Mr Impala

to help clear up any confusion this top ic is now being closed TLM is gone and wont ever come back so no need to keep this topic open


----------

